# dissecting an earthquake chainsaw



## o8f150

yea i bought one so throw me under the bus,, there is a guy that has a bunch of these on fleabay,, heck for 50.00 shipped i got one of the 45ccer's, if it didn't run then i wasn't out much,,,, well it got here today so i fueled it up and it fired on 3 pulls,,this thing had never seen wood,, i just had to fatten up the low and high side to make it run right which was easy since it didn't have limiters,, i should have stuck it in wood but it was dark,,, any who this is what i found,, it has an adjustable oiler,,6 pin rim,, split case and a decent air filter,,, the one thing i did find was this has the most choked up muffler i have ever seen,,, its hard to tell in the pics but it had a baffle with 2 small holes and a huge cat,, well i took the baffle and cat out and made the opening in the front of the muffler since there was 0 clearance on the top and sides for another port,,, i am going to put it back together in the morn and see how it runs and more then likely i will end up pulling the base gasket,, i do have to say the metal it is made from is cheap looking,, looks like pot metal,, here are the pics for now,, will have more pics tomorrow and vids,,

<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=001-44.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/001-44.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=002-42.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/002-42.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=003-39.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/003-39.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=004-30.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/004-30.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=005-26.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/005-26.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=006-18.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/006-18.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=007-18.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/007-18.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=008-14.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/008-14.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## o8f150

here is the before and after with the MM,,, will see how it goes tomorrow

<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=009-9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/009-9.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=010-6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/010-6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=011-6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/011-6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## blsnelling

Is this a Redmax by chance?


----------



## Rokon

At least you'll admit you paid money for it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

blsnelling said:


> Is this a Redmax by chance?



that is very possible brad,, the research i did on it today i found that D.R. makes it,, but i think you are right it does look just like a redmax,, either way it is chinese and sears and TSC sold them


----------



## 3000 FPS

:msp_blink: Just curious.


----------



## o8f150

3000 FPS said:


> :msp_blink: Just curious.



about what


----------



## blsnelling

It's amazing that you can get a saw with that kind of engine for that price.


----------



## cutforfun

did it come with the bar and chain shown:msp_confused: thats $25 bucks at the local home dee pot


----------



## o8f150

blsnelling said:


> It's amazing that you can get a saw with that kind of engine for that price.



he has a bunch of them from 37-45 cc,, i think i may get a 37ccer just for sh*** and giggles,,, the last chinesse saw i had,, if you remember,, it was a screamer,, i took the base gasket out and it blew 200 psi,,, it was a fun little saw to run


----------



## o8f150

cutforfun said:


> did it come with the bar and chain shown:msp_confused: thats $25 bucks at the local home dee pot



yep,, and also the bar cover,, this thing hadn't even seen wood,, the chain still looked brand new


----------



## blsnelling

<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=002-42.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/002-42.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## o8f150

blsnelling said:


> <a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=002-42.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/002-42.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



except for the oiler tank they look pretty close to teh same


----------



## blsnelling

Here's the GZ4500 IPL. LINK


----------



## mweba

Sweet. Been curious about these. Bout bought one myself just to tear apart. They are cheap but the auger and talked I have are running strong. Besides with a name like Viper Engines, you can't go wrong.


----------



## o8f150

mweba said:


> Sweet. Been curious about these. Bout bought one myself just to tear apart. They are cheap but the auger and talked I have are running strong. Besides with a name like Viper Engines, you can't go wrong.



he has a 38ccer right now for 40 buy now shipped,, i am about tempted to get it too


----------



## 3000 FPS

Just curious on how it cuts. Patiently waiting.:cool2:


----------



## mweba

o8f150 said:


> he has a 38ccer right now for 40 buy now shipped,, i am about tempted to get it too



Heck I've blown twice that on dinner and a movie.


----------



## o8f150

3000 FPS said:


> Just curious on how it cuts. Patiently waiting.:cool2:



i will have it back together in the morn and have a vid up by afternoon,, i have an auction to go to in the morn


----------



## poorboypaul

Couldn't resist. For 40 bucks, just bought the 38cc. If it runs, be a great loaner saw.


----------



## RandyMac

By all means, keep sending money to china, they have the PLA to feed.


----------



## 3000 FPS

o8f150 said:


> i will have it back together in the morn and have a vid up by afternoon,, i have an auction to go to in the morn



Good luck with the auction.


----------



## o8f150

poorboypaul said:


> Couldn't resist. For 40 bucks, just bought the 38cc. If it runs, be a great loaner saw.



you bas****,,, i was going to get that one,,, thats ok,, he has several more :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
this one ran decent out of the box,, just had to fatten up the high/low side to make it better,, after i did that it ran good,,, least there's no limiters on it


----------



## Chris-PA

It is very RedMax like, but it is different. The cylinder in the GZ4500 and GZ4000 tilt forward but this tilts backward. The muffler looks completely different. And yet there are similarities. 

Those castings are rough looking - may not effect how they work but they'd be better covered up. Kinda like some of the stuff you see in public - just because you can see the belly doesn't mean you want to.


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> you bas****,,, i was going to get that one,,, thats ok,, he has several more :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> this one ran decent out of the box,, just had to fatten up the high/low side to make it better,, after i did that it ran good,,, least there's no limiters on it



I had to do it....got the 38cc one and I am excited for 40 bucks that it could be a good dirt saw. Gives me something to do my first muffler mod to.

It seems that he has sold a lot of these that work if you check his feedback!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Air filter looks just like my old redmax, Hmm............


----------



## 166

Is this a Stihl?







Remember the chinese copy everything.

Is this a Husqvarna?


----------



## o8f150

well its morning,, getting ready to head to the auction,, when i get back going to put this thing back together and stick her in some wood and see what happens,, worst case senerio it will come apart at the seams,, but on the good side it might be a nice saw to run
1 of the things i forgot to add about this saw was that the spark screen is non removable, it is made into the muffler


----------



## Adirondackstihl

o8f150 said:


> the spark screen is non removable, it is made into the muffler



Everything is removable !!


----------



## Vibes

I bought one of the Blue Thunder or some such version of that saw last year. Its the one that Northern Tool sold and since have quit selling. It had a Chinese Walbro carb that was bad. I haven't messed with it since. I made 3 cuts with it and it never ran after that. It was supposed to be under warraunty but I never got around to looking into that. 

I was hoping to get it running and throw it on the bonfire at my freinds "Anything that burns party" that he has every year on the opening nite of trout season.

On the good side, It did come with a nice case, a scrench, and a good Oregon Double Guard 18 inch bar and chain combo. The case holds my 346 and the bar is on my Oly 950.


----------



## o8f150

vids downloading now


----------



## o8f150

this is a piece of split 3 year seasoned oak,, i already did the mm and tuned it,, taching 12800 at wot,, i have 1 more vid where i buried it in some 3 year seasoned oak,,, sorry for the vids, i am still learning how to use this new camera

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/L9swkYHaSdA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## o8f150

i have the bar buried in oak,,, i think it would do it a lot of good to take the base gasket out,, it was only blowing 130 before i did the vids

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3nT6WT5duRM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling

If you get a chance, I'd like to know what it weighs with fluids dumped and no B&C. FYI, the Redmax 3800 and 400 where some of the most anemic saws that I've ever run stock. Once modded, they were the two strongest I've ever run in that class of saw. They'd make a 200T look like a toy.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Well to me it looks like it cut pretty good. I do not know how long it will hold up but so far so good.


----------



## o8f150

blsnelling said:


> If you get a chance, I'd like to know what it weighs with fluids dumped and no B&C. FYI, the Redmax 3800 and 400 where some of the most anemic saws that I've ever run stock. Once modded, they were the two strongest I've ever run in that class of saw. They'd make a 200T look like a toy.



give me about half hour or so and i will get a weight for you


----------



## o8f150

blsnelling said:


> If you get a chance, I'd like to know what it weighs with fluids dumped and no B&C. FYI, the Redmax 3800 and 400 where some of the most anemic saws that I've ever run stock. Once modded, they were the two strongest I've ever run in that class of saw. They'd make a 200T look like a toy.



pho only is 11pd 5oz


----------



## H 2 H

SHHHHHH

I'm going pick one of them up :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling

o8f150 said:


> pho only is 11pd 5oz



That's much heavier than I hoped. The GZ4500 is something closer to 9 1/2#.


----------



## o8f150

well i ran a tank of mix through this today,, not a fast cutter but it did perform very well,, av's are real nice,,, even though it is a 45cc i would compare it to an echo 370,, if for some reason i end up keeping it i am going to do a mild porting and take the base gasket out,, that might help it a lot, i repeat,,, it isn't a fast cutting saw but it did run real good,, it is a good home owner saw


----------



## o8f150

blsnelling said:


> That's much heavier than I hoped. The GZ4500 is something closer to 9 1/2#.



whimp :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: and here i was going to sell it to you


----------



## dancan

Congrats Scott ! 
You now have your very own build thread on a saw that hasn't been done , you beat them all to it


----------



## o8f150

dancan said:


> Congrats Scott !
> You now have your very own build thread on a saw that hasn't been done , you beat them all to it



guess i was the only one to have enough balls to do it:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan

o8f150 said:


> guess i was the only one to have enough balls to do it:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



I guess you'll have to take the grinder to it and then Ouh and Ahhh the masses , then you can have pie when your done LOL


----------



## o8f150

dancan said:


> I guess you'll have to take the grinder to it and then Ouh and Ahhh the masses , then you can have pie when your done LOL



i have that on the list of things to do friday morn unless some sucker wants it more then i do,, that and leave the gasket out and open the muffler up a bit more


----------



## Philbert

One of the key things on these cheap saws is how they hold up. If they don't at least run out of the box, then something is _really_ wrong with them. But even the big name saws require repairs now and then. The difference is that you can work on them and get parts.

I learned this with bicycles many years ago. An old Schwinn or Raleigh (etc.) I could always take apart and rebuild. Those $60 department store bikes - not so much. I would adjust the brakes and the brakes would just bend. The screws would strip, etc., etc.

I have seen similar things on the cheap Homelight saws at the big box stores. Saws were cheap, but parts were expensive and hard to get, even if you are doing your own labor. This is aside from how well they cut.

Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

I heard today that there will be a Earthquake up in in the PNW by the 27th of this month and there will probably be 20 more Earthquakes throughout the United States in the *near future* :msp_scared:


----------



## o8f150

i just could not help myself today,, i had to pull it down and take a look see inside,, double ring,,, cheap cylinder,,, while i had it apart i widened the exhaust,, took the base gasket out and opened the muffler up a bit more,, i went from 130 - 150 on the comp,, going to stick it in wood in the morn and see if there was any improvement and will make a vid,, then we will see how long it will last,, hopefully at least 1 more tank:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,,

<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=002-43.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/002-43.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=001-45.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/001-45.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## indiansprings

Looks like it is better made than a Wild Thing


----------



## mweba

Is that a "walbro" carb? How thick are those rings? Pin dimension? Bore size? Sorry, I know its prob back together.


----------



## o8f150

mweba said:


> Is that a "walbro" carb? How thick are those rings? Pin dimension? Bore size? Sorry, I know its prob back together.



it is a walbro carb and no i didn't take any measurements


----------



## o8f150

this is not a bad saw,, i guess,,,, i opened up the muffler to 1/2 along with the factory opening,,, widened the exhaust port and took out the cylinder base gasket,,, it is a lot snapier then it used to be but i know one thing this is not even close to a stihl,, huskie or even an echo,, i have run a lot of echo 370's and i really believe the echo would keep up with this saw even though the echo is 8cc's less,,, but i think this saw just needs a 16 or even a 14" b/c to make it a lot better,, i have a 12" b/c that i might through on it just for sh*** and giggles,,, any who,, here is the vid after the work and yes i touched up the chain and checked the rakers,,, for a home owner that might use it to trim a few limbs its not a bad saw

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SlFHPmbw4Y0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

I see the chain brake may need some work!


----------



## cowroy

Was I the only one to notice something glowing in the muffler there at the end of the video? :msp_scared:


----------



## Chris J.

cowroy said:


> Was I the only one to notice something glowing in the muffler there at the end of the video? :msp_scared:



You might be the only one, other than Scott, who made/makes it to the end of the video  .

Scott, have you checked into parts availability for this saw? Yes, I know that you didn't buy this saw intending it to be a family heirloom . IIRC there was a fairly recent thread discussing a new saw where the sprocket? clutch? was already obsolete/NLA.


----------



## Philbert

indiansprings said:


> Looks like it is better made than a Wild Thing



Looked again at some of these saws today on 'Black Friday'.

Honestly, if someone gave me a running Wild Thing, new or used, I would keep it as a back up or loaner saw.

If someone gave me an Earthquake, (new model ) Homelite, Blue Max, etc., I would do what the OP did and take it apart just to look inside. Would not even feel good about selling it on CL. (Might keep the bar and chain if it was Oregon. Might use the plastic case for something.)

Philbert


----------



## o8f150

Chris J. said:


> You might be the only one, other than Scott, who made/makes it to the end of the video  .
> 
> Scott, have you checked into parts availability for this saw? Yes, I know that you didn't buy this saw intending it to be a family heirloom . IIRC there was a fairly recent thread discussing a new saw where the sprocket? clutch? was already obsolete/NLA.



i did a lot of research on the reviews and that was one of the big problems that they run into when they tried to get it fixed was that the parts where NLA,, i believe it was sears i read a lot of that on,, guess they figure when it breaks the buyers will just through it away,,, the only thing i see that might cross over is that the bar is a poulan mount


----------



## o8f150

cowroy said:


> Was I the only one to notice something glowing in the muffler there at the end of the video? :msp_scared:



that was the inner plate glowing,, the muffler is like 2 mufflers in one,, the orginal passage for the exhaust was between the 2 which was less then a 1/4 space,,, orginally the exhaust came out of the cylinder into a baffel then through the cat and then between the inner plate and muffler then out the exhaust port which makes no since to me


----------



## barneyrb

Do I see another build off saw here?


----------



## Naked Arborist

Chris J. said:


> You might be the only one, other than Scott, who made/makes it to the end of the video  .
> 
> Scott, have you checked into parts availability for this saw? Yes, I know that you didn't buy this saw intending it to be a family heirloom . IIRC there was a fairly recent thread discussing a new saw where the sprocket? clutch? was already obsolete/NLA.



Then just buy three of the same model, problem solved.

I hate to say it but the the con rod looks like forged steel, yikes, in a pot metal case ooh, might go crunch
aah. AV-Blend will help lots or Z-Max.


----------



## d1hamby

That thing was definitely glowing. You may want to put a spark arrester on that thing?


----------



## o8f150

d1hamby said:


> That thing was definitely glowing. You may want to put a spark arrester on that thing?



shoot,, let it glow:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
heck seems there is a lot of people wanting this saw real bad,,, i would be more then happy to send it to someone for what i paid for it:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## diggers_dad

I also picked up one of these a couple of months ago just for giggles. I wound up getting a 41 cc Earthquake and the nearly identical Power Horse. Both of them were used and not in running condition but the price was right and I wanted something cheap to play with. Both needed fuel lines and a carb rebuild. The Earthquake had 155 psi and the Power Horse had almost 200! Neither one may hold up for very long, only time will tell, but the little Power Horse absolutely rips with a 16" b/c and a muffler mod. I was VERY surprised at how well it ran. I put two tanks through it as fast as I could and it ran like a champ. 

The fit and finish on both of them leaves a little to be desired, but the A/V is pretty good. Both of these were well-used when I got them, so maybe they'll last for a while. I think some port work is in order just to see what they are capable of.


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> I also picked up one of these a couple of months ago just for giggles. I wound up getting a 41 cc Earthquake and the nearly identical Power Horse. Both of them were used and not in running condition but the price was right and I wanted something cheap to play with. Both needed fuel lines and a carb rebuild. The Earthquake had 155 psi and the Power Horse had almost 200! Neither one may hold up for very long, only time will tell, but the little Power Horse absolutely rips with a 16" b/c and a muffler mod. I was VERY surprised at how well it ran. I put two tanks through it as fast as I could and it ran like a champ.
> 
> The fit and finish on both of them leaves a little to be desired, but the A/V is pretty good. Both of these were well-used when I got them, so maybe they'll last for a while. I think some port work is in order just to see what they are capable of.



what is so funny,, after i did this thread he sold bunches of them,, so i wonder how many off AS bought 1 just for the heck of it


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> what is so funny,, after i did this thread he sold bunches of them,, so i wonder how many off AS bought 1 just for the heck of it



I did :msp_smile:

And after i'm done with it (modding it) it will be my loaner saw

$50 that's alot cheaper then what my nephew did to one of the saw's that in my barn right now (straight gassed it)

How many times have a member here went out and spent $50 on *ONE* dinner for two ?

$50 isn't even a night out for two; dinner and a movie $50


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> I did :msp_smile:
> 
> And after i'm done with it (modding it) it will be my loaner saw
> 
> $50 that's alot cheaper then what my nephew did to one of the saw's that in my barn right now (straight gassed it)
> 
> How many times have a member here went out and spent $50 on *ONE* dinner for two ?
> 
> $50 isn't even a night out for two; dinner and a movie $50



now that is just completely wrong brian,,, the wife and i can go out for a nice dinner for about 25,,, rent a movie for 3 
but you are right,, you can't buy a new saw for 50 even though it is a pos,, but i will say it does run good,, it will make a good loaner saw and limbing saw,, if it gets blown up i am not out much


----------



## Gushh

How did you take the baffles out?, pliers and bent it all up then removed through the port opening? was it a good improvement, worth trying?, I have a very similar 52cc unit, different brand and carb ( these are made per request by a couple chinese companies, they all share parts and the biggest differences are in the OEM request colors and branding... )

Mine has a copied walbro carb but no prime bulb, which makes it quite hard to start compared to that redmax where you can start it off the first pull every time, then again that one has a real walbro in it. (Any tips on making it easier to start?)

No decomp valve and no prime bulb... bad combination for me, at least it's got good compression - for now - heheh

They may be #### but at least you can play and learn with them!


----------



## 056 kid

C'mon saw geeks, its easy to see the echo in it...


----------



## Eccentric

056 kid said:


> C'mon saw geeks, its easy to see the echo in it...



I agree. Looks like a ####ed up chinkmo copy of a CS400 (or an earlier Echo model)...opcorn:


----------



## Gushh

I'd rather buy 3 of these chink ones than an Echo, in case one of the chinese saws dies during a cut I'll just leave it there and call it art.


----------



## o8f150

Gushh said:


> How did you take the baffles out?, pliers and bent it all up then removed through the port opening? was it a good improvement, worth trying?, I have a very similar 52cc unit, different brand and carb ( these are made per request by a couple chinese companies, they all share parts and the biggest differences are in the OEM request colors and branding... )
> 
> Mine has a copied walbro carb but no prime bulb, which makes it quite hard to start compared to that redmax where you can start it off the first pull every time, then again that one has a real walbro in it. (Any tips on making it easier to start?)
> 
> No decomp valve and no prime bulb... bad combination for me, at least it's got good compression - for now - heheh
> 
> They may be #### but at least you can play and learn with them!



i took the dremel with a cutting wheel and cut as much as i could,, then took a screwdriver and popped it loose then maneuvered it out,, had to do a little bit of bending on it but it came out after a couple of minutes


----------



## Gushh

Was it worth the hassle at all?


----------



## o8f150

Gushh said:


> Was it worth the hassle at all?



yep,,,,50 dollar for a new loaner saw,, fun to tear apart to see how well it will tick,, now peoples curiosity is satisfied plus it took care of my cad and boredom for a day or 2 :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## joesmith

*38cc of FURY!!*

Got my 38cc viper powered earth trembler today. I ran right out to the wood pile after I realized that it ran....fired on the 2nd pull started on the first! WOW for forty bucks. Cut super slow on a sharp chain and got caught up a little but with finesse it is a runner! 

It had never seen wood and looked brand new. Cant wait to pull the muffler after it cools down...i think it is a double d adjustment on the carb...gotta order a tool. I like this saw it works well for a little guy and will make the woodshark that my buddy has tremble with fear!


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> Got my 38cc viper powered earth trembler today. I ran right out to the wood pile after I realized that it ran....fired on the 2nd pull started on the first! WOW for forty bucks. Cut super slow on a sharp chain and got caught up a little but with finesse it is a runner!
> 
> It had never seen wood and looked brand new. Cant wait to pull the muffler after it cools down...i think it is a double d adjustment on the carb...gotta order a tool. I like this saw it works well for a little guy and will make the woodshark that my buddy has tremble with fear!



the adjusters on mine you can just use a screw driver,,, if you have the d shaped ones on that don't waste your money on the adjuster,, just notch the ends so you can use a straight blade screw driver
i noticed the same thing with mine,, easy to dog down before i did the mods and mild porting,, it helped it when i got done


----------



## joesmith

*Pro grade Viper*

I pulled the most restrictive muffler in all of two strokes...





And I found....





So, since this is my first truly pro saw with that split case And without the double d carb tool at 4700ft runnin rich...





I did what any self respecting pro grade viper engined saw owner would...and I modded the muffler...





That chunk to the side of the muffler was a guide that took up more space behind the two original slits that I cut out....this saw is much louder now but I cant cut till morning so I guess I will find out.

My saw has scoring on the front and back of the cylinder and on the piston. Still, it has no piston wobble and has 125 psi which is close to the 45cc's 130 I believe.


----------



## H 2 H

Yep; I can feel a Earthquake coming to the PNW at any time now :msp_wink:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Yep; I can feel a Earthquake coming to the PNW at any time now :msp_wink:



Yeah, my earthquake almost set the yellowstone cauldera off. What part of the great PNW are you from? I grew up in Seattle and am the son of an old growth logger, a legacy I will always chase.


----------



## indiansprings

Perfect loaner saw, it still looks better built than some of the "branded" crap we see come thru the shop. Some of the late import yellow brand comes to mind/seen some absolute crap in the Crapsman colors too. At least this thing has two rings, tygon line, decent carb, I may have to join the Viper Club and see what their all about, run her till she glows and blows.lol


----------



## naturelover

Hmm, seems like it could make a great ATV saw....


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Yeah, my earthquake almost set the yellowstone cauldera off. What part of the great PNW are you from? I grew up in Seattle and am the son of an old growth logger, a legacy I will always chase.



Just up I-5 about 50 miles a little town called Deadwood (Stanwood) about 6 miles west of I-5


----------



## H 2 H

OH MAN; there was earthquakes several times today here PNW

I'm kinda bummed it took 6 pull's to start the earthquake up 

When I sat the saw on the ground it keep falling on it's side all the time; I would pick it up and place it on the ground and it would just fall over again I just said to %@%$ with it and let it lay on it's side when I wasn't using it; have any of you guy's had that problem ?

It started each time when I wanted it to; it cut's wood what more could you ask for 

But that chain and bar set up is a total joke (IMO) after I get some mod's done to it; it will wear a different chain that's for sure


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> OH MAN; there was earthquakes several times today here PNW
> 
> I'm kinda bummed it took 6 pull's to start the earthquake up
> 
> When I sat the saw on the ground it keep falling on it's side all the time; I would pick it up and place it on the ground and it would just fall over again I just said to %@%$ with it and let it lay on it's side when I wasn't using it; have any of you guy's had that problem ?
> 
> It started each time when I wanted it to; it cut's wood what more could you ask for
> 
> But that chain and bar set up is a total joke (IMO) after I get some mod's done to it; it will wear a different chain that's for sure



Don't worry about the quakes, I warned the UW seismology lab of potential tremors already. Hey, doesn't stanwood have those tsunami evacuation route posted? Better hop in the truck...soon:msp_biggrin:

Seriously though, did you see any scoring on the piston? Yours is the 38cc right? Mine is scored somethin scary, but still has 125 and after the muffler mod you can lean on it without issue.


----------



## o8f150

i bet that guy is running low on them now since everyone on here seems to have bought him one:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
mine had been sitting for several days so i figured i would fire it up yesterday,, 2 pulls and it was running,, can't ask for better then that


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Don't worry about the quakes, I warned the UW seismology lab of potential tremors already. Hey, doesn't stanwood have those tsunami evacuation route posted? Better hop in the truck...soon:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though, did you see any scoring on the piston? Yours is the 38cc right? Mine is scored somethin scary, but still has 125 and after the muffler mod you can lean on it without issue.



Thanks for tell the U Dub about it

There are signs in the down town area telling you were to go in case of tsunami I live on the hill over looking Deadwood

This morning when I walked out to get the paper there was standing water in the street and walking to the wood shed the back yard is like a sponge it's over 50 degrees here already 

I didn't see anything on the piston (yet) I hope some time today to do a compression test on it 

Manual say's the saw is CS4518 I don't think I'll really know until I mic the piston and measure the cylinder

Today will be a different day here my Mum side of the family is having it's Christmas Party at the local Sons of Norway Hall had to spend time there last night getting ready for it and have to be down there in a couple hours to get the coffee going; if you know anything about Norwegians coffee is a huge thing :msp_tongue:

Now about my question about the saw falling over all the time is anyone having that problem ?


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Thanks for tell the U Dub about it
> 
> There are signs in the down town area telling you were to go in case of tsunami I live on the hill over looking Deadwood
> 
> This morning when I walked out to get the paper there was standing water in the street and walking to the wood shed the back yard is like a sponge it's over 50 degrees here already
> 
> I didn't see anything on the piston (yet) I hope some time today to do a compression test on it
> 
> Manual say's the saw is CS4518 I don't think I'll really know until I mic the piston and measure the cylinder
> 
> Today will be a different day here my Mum side of the family is having it's Christmas Party at the local Sons of Norway Hall had to spend time there last night getting ready for it and have to be down there in a couple hours to get the coffee going; if you know anything about Norwegians coffee is a huge thing :msp_tongue:
> Es
> Now about my question about the saw falling over all the time is anyone having that problem ?



Sorry, so busy making jokes and askimg questions that I forgot to say mine never falls over, but I have the little guy. Also on mine both tanks are in back which may keep it stable.

Don't know too much about the Norwegians, but the coffee is huge for Italians too.

It has been raining here in SE Idaho lately, and it is making me homesick.


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> i bet that guy is running low on them now since everyone on here seems to have bought him one:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> mine had been sitting for several days so i figured i would fire it up yesterday,, 2 pulls and it was running,, can't ask for better then that



I just checked and there are thirty left...I am trying to keep my buy it now trigger finger under control (I want at least 2 more). What is wrong with me?

They do start really well. You think it would be a good idea to remove the gasket on mine, even with the scoring? 125psi is not bad...I guess. 

Did you need a ring compressor to get it back together?


----------



## H 2 H

Im starting two different coffee pot's this morning and they both make 10 gallons a piece and I know there will be more made over 200 people will be there 

Yeah this thing just keeps falling over; I'm thinking it's the clutch because it out side the bar


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Im starting two different coffee pot's this morning and they both make 10 gallons a piece and I know there will be more made over 200 people will be there
> 
> Yeah this thing just keeps falling over; I'm thinking it's the clutch because it out side the bar



I think you have a rare fainting goat saw:hmm3grin2orange: 

That is alot of coffee...sounds like a good time. It is nice to know that places like that are still around, reminds me of when I was a kid...


----------



## H 2 H

Oh that's 200 adults that drink coffee not counting kids

I just don't know about owning a saw that falls over all the time


----------



## 7sleeper

Falling on the side is a major buy criteria for Sawtroll! Wouldn't surprise me if we had a norwegian tester soon. :hmm3grin2orange:

7


----------



## H 2 H

I kinda messed up with my schedule today with a party happening here 

And I pulled the muffler and jug off the EARTHQUAKE and the cylinder and piston is like looking in a mirror 

Just like the saw had *NEVER* been ran :msp_tongue:

I had to use a rope and tie it down to the bench because it wouldn't stand on it's own


----------



## TreePointer

I wonder if the 346XP kickstand is compatible?


----------



## joesmith

TreePointer said:


> I wonder if the 346XP kickstand is compatible?



Never had a 346xp....are they webbly wobbly?


----------



## TreePointer

joesmith said:


> Never had a 346xp....are they webbly wobbly?



Absolutely not! They are perfectly balanced when held in your hands. The little buggers work so hard that they like to recline when you set them down.



Link: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/164553.htm


----------



## joesmith

TreePointer said:


> Absolutely not! They are perfectly balanced when held in your hands. The little buggers work so hard that they like to recline when you set them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/164553.htm



Read that thread! That is pretty funny stuff. I have stayed away from husky simply because my dad runs them and I still have that defiant bone in my body where I have to be different.


----------



## LegDeLimber

has a anyone tried putting a weeble in the gas tank,
to see what happens to the balance ??


----------



## hoeyrd2110

but then they won't fall down. no fun in that!


----------



## o8f150

7sleeper said:


> Falling on the side is a major buy criteria for Sawtroll! Wouldn't surprise me if we had a norwegian tester soon. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 7



more then likely he ordered 3 or 4 of them to replace his wild things


----------



## procarbine2k1

Any of you guys looking for a cheap loaner, limber, root cutter, play saw, etc. Give these Earthquake saws on Ebay for $40 shipped a hard look! I bought 3 for craps and giggles. I opened one of the boxes yesterday, and am VERY impressed on the build quality/ construction (on first appearance). I will dig into one today, but I can tell you already that I got my moneys worth. The bar/ chain isnt a far cry from the price paid for the whole saw.


----------



## joesmith

procarbine2k1 said:


> Any of you guys looking for a cheap loaner, limber, root cutter, play saw, etc. Give these Earthquake saws on Ebay for $40 shipped a hard look! I bought 3 for craps and giggles. I opened one of the boxes yesterday, and am VERY impressed on the build quality/ construction (on first appearance). I will dig into one today, but I can tell you already that I got my moneys worth. The bar/ chain isnt a far cry from the price paid for the whole saw.



That is my justification....the old bar and chain would cost me the same, honey argument. I got another on the way as of last night...

If anyone wants to see what my earthquake cut down yesterday:

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/216140.htm


----------



## H 2 H

While one of my cousins stopped by after the party last night and untied the Earthquake and was looking at it and when I went back out the the garage this morning the case of the saw was laying on it's side even tho the jug was off the saw; Steve wants to run the Earthquake once it's back together

I only used the saw for just a short time before I pulled it apart but that chain is junk there will be a Stihl chain on it as soon as it's back together that Oregon chain was dull after a short period of time of cutting clean limbs

Oh by the way there was only about 9 gallons of coffee drank yesterday; the coffee makers held just under 10 gallons each


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> While one of my cousins stopped by after the party last night and untied the Earthquake and was looking at it and when I went back out the the garage this morning the case of the saw was laying on it's side even tho the jug was off the saw; Steve wants to run the Earthquake once it's back together
> 
> I only used the saw for just a short time before I pulled it apart but that chain is junk there will be a Stihl chain on it as soon as it's back together that Oregon chain was dull after a short period of time of cutting clean limbs
> 
> Oh by the way there was only about 9 gallons of coffee drank yesterday; the coffee makers held just under 10 gallons each



I think some of those eighties velcro ankle and wrist weights, appropriately placed on the handle, will give you the stabilitly you want with an added flair of style and pizazz!!

Does stihl chain have the right amount of drive links? If so then I gotta get some of that for this little champ!


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> I think some of those eighties velcro ankle and wrist weights, appropriately placed on the handle, will give you the stabilitly you want with an added flair of style and pizazz!!
> 
> *Does stihl chain have the right amount of drive links? If so then I gotta get some of that for this little champ!*



That's what I'll have to see; I might have to grab another bar off a Poulan saw (I think that's the match for it) I don't really know yet and I was thinking a 18" b/c combo and I'm also thinking dual dawgs for it also so it can really cut


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> That's what I'll have to see; I might have to grab another bar off a Poulan saw (I think that's the match for it) I don't really know yet and I was thinking a 18" b/c combo and I'm also thinking dual dawgs for it also so it can really cut



Double dawgs would take the ridiculousness of this saw to the next level....

On the one I just ordered, I am thinking I will paint it flat black, the red accents lime green, and the dawgs bright fire engine red. Then I'll make some stickers that say zombie slayer and slap em on! Oh yeah, and add a flashlight to the cylinder cover/hood....

The ultimate earthquake build off....ohhhh yeahhh!


----------



## 7sleeper

joesmith said:


> Double dawgs would take the ridiculousness of this saw to the next level....
> 
> On the one I just ordered, I am thinking I will paint it flat black, the red accents lime green, and the dawgs bright fire engine red. Then I'll make some stickers that say zombie slayer and slap em on! Oh yeah, and add a flashlight to the cylinder cover/hood....
> 
> The ultimate earthquake build off....ohhhh yeahhh!



And sell it on ebay for 450! 

7


----------



## T0RN4D0

joesmith said:


> Does stihl chain have the right amount of drive links? If so then I gotta get some of that for this little champ!



How do you mean if it has the right amount of drive links? Go to your dealer and if he doesn't have one in stock he can just make you one from a roll or shorten a longer one


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> That's what I'll have to see; I might have to grab another bar off a Poulan saw (I think that's the match for it) I don't really know yet and I was thinking a 18" b/c combo and I'm also thinking dual dawgs for it also so it can really cut



Oh yeah, i'm going to Ace today (stihl dealer) and i will see what the have for 3/8 picco in 050"


----------



## joesmith

T0RN4D0 said:


> How do you mean if it has the right amount of drive links? Go to your dealer and if he doesn't have one in stock he can just make you one from a roll or shorten a longer one



I'm not sure stihl chain goes to the dealer in rolls like oregon stuff. All of their 043 lo pro is like 1 or 2 dl off from regular lo pro.


----------



## joesmith

7sleeper said:


> And sell it on ebay for 450!
> 
> 7



Yeah...like mossberg is doing with that chainsaw shotgun...add a few doodads and charge $200 more than the thing is worth!

Mossberg & Sons | 500 Chainsaw


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> *Double dawgs would take the ridiculousness of this saw to the next level....*
> 
> On the one I just ordered, *I am thinking I will paint it flat black, the red accents lime green, and the dawgs bright fire engine red*. Then I'll make some stickers that say zombie slayer and slap em on! Oh yeah, and add a flashlight to the cylinder cover/hood....
> 
> *The ultimate earthquake build off....ohhhh yeahhh!*



I'm thinking of painting mine orange with a little gray on it; I just hope the paint wont wear off of it


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> I'm thinking of painting mine orange with a little gray on it; I just hope the paint wont wear off of it



That would be hilarious...see if you can trick a certain person on this site....who prob hasn't read this thread either....or he his lurking in it while trying to convince sellingitasis to ship one to norway! 

Oh...btw don't ask sellingitasis to check the cylinder for scoring even if you offer to pay extra...you will not get a reply back. Even if you give good directions on how to do it (muffler side scoring through the plug hole which takes about 45 seconds with a flashlight).

Oh no, I have said too much and risk being made fun of for offering to pay a little more for a better one


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> That's what I'll have to see; I might have to grab another bar off a Poulan saw (I think that's the match for it) I don't really know yet and I was thinking a 18" b/c combo and I'm also thinking dual dawgs for it also so it can really cut



Well, Ace has 16" picco but it is 55dl and the quakie is 56...guess it is woodland pro semi chisel yellow chain for this little guy! That is probably better chain for speed anyway.


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Well, Ace has 16" picco but it is 55dl and the quakie is 56...guess it is woodland pro semi chisel yellow chain for this little guy! That is probably better chain for speed anyway.




I'll check and see if one of the Poulan bar's out in the barn fit's 

Did ya get some paint ?


----------



## H 2 H

While time for me to head to Ace and buy some orange and grey spray paint since I have the saw taking apart so I can paint it up


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> While time for me to head to Ace and buy some orange and grey spray paint since I have the saw taking apart so I can paint it up



Go down to autozone or o'riely and get the krylon fusion that works on plastic. Scuff it with scotch brite and clean it first with a heat gun(warm it) to release the curing agents in the plastic, then clean with 90% rubbing alcohol. 

Maybe a little to much for the quakie, but then again, I am a weirdo.


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Go down to autozone or o'riely and get the krylon fusion that works on plastic. Scuff it with scotch brite and clean it first with a heat gun(warm it) to release the curing agents in the plastic, then clean with 90% rubbing alcohol.
> 
> Maybe a little to much for the quakie, but then again, I am a weirdo.



Thats the paint I got and thx for the tips :msp_smile:

Just have to wait till after dinner now to get stated


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Thats the paint I got and thx for the tips :msp_smile:
> 
> Just have to wait till after dinner now to get stated



You should start a new thread for this saw...something like 345xp eq model or something....Cant wait to do my new one when it gets here....the other one is too dirty and oily to mess with


----------



## o8f150

OMG!!!!! wth have i started here with the earthquake saw:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> You should start a new thread for this saw...something like 345xp eq model or something....Cant wait to do my new one when it gets here....the other one is too dirty and oily to mess with



That's the thing this one is spotless 

There wasn't any saw dust any were under the covers when I got it out of the box the tools and the pint of 2 stroke oil was still in plastic (never open)

I've been told not to be out in the barn working on stuff for a while and get all the pictures I took yesterday finished from the family Christmas Party (I do photography) 

View attachment 265215


I'm not 1/3 done with the pic's I took yesterday


----------



## millbilly

*Loaner saws?*

I keep reading, would make a great loaner saw. What the heck is a loaner saw? Don't all your friends have their own saws?


----------



## joesmith

millbilly said:


> I keep reading, would make a great loaner saw. What the heck is a loaner saw? Don't all your friends have their own saws?



Yeah but that pesky neighbor doesn't have one, and he can hear your saws a blazin. 

They kinda trot over, thinkin they're sly, and ask for one!


----------



## H 2 H

Man; I spent and hour getting the stickers off the saw


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Man; I spent and hour getting the stickers off the saw



Great, I got a lot to look forward to already!


----------



## H 2 H

Started the day at 3.00 am and been running my buns off ever since

Just put the first coat on

View attachment 265356


Already today I took pic's up on Highway 2 early this morning (2 hour on the road) and working on those pic's 

Did two different MM's on a couple saw's


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Scott where'd the pics go....??? :msp_confused:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Started the day at 3.00 am and been running my buns off ever since
> 
> Just put the first coat on
> 
> View attachment 265356
> 
> 
> Already today I took pic's up on Highway 2 early this morning (2 hour on the road) and working on those pic's
> 
> Did two different MM's on a couple saw's



Towards the yak? Where at, leavenworth?


That looks like perfect husky orange! But you are a photographer so....photoshop?


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> *Towards the yak? Where at, leavenworth?*
> 
> 
> ...



Just this side of Leavenworth; I'm working for a contractor that's building some houses up there as long as he paying travel cost I'm fine with it :msp_smile:


----------



## milkman

There was an Hitachi top handle saw at the WKY GTG, so maybe one of the Earthquakes will show up at the WKY spring GTG.


----------



## joesmith

milkman said:


> There was an Hitachi top handle saw at the WKY GTG, so maybe one of the Earthquakes will show up at the WKY spring GTG.



Just sold my hitachi top handle on ebay...ran fine but very fat and heavy...also lower on power than this earthquake. I'm waiting for poor feedback since the guy that bought it plans to use it for firewood

If there is a PNW GTG, I'll have one and so will H 2 H!


----------



## milkman

joesmith said:


> Just sold my hitachi top handle on ebay...ran fine but very fat and heavy...also lower on power than this earthquake. I'm waiting for poor feedback since the guy that bought it plans to use it for firewood
> 
> If there is a PNW GTG, I'll have one and so will H 2 H!




Menards has those Hitachis for $159, trying to decide if I want to get one of those or the $40 Earthquake.:msp_confused:


----------



## o8f150

WoodChuck'r said:


> Scott where'd the pics go....??? :msp_confused:



my photo bucket took a big dump

View attachment 265377


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> my photo bucket took a big dump
> 
> View attachment 265377



Yours is grey

View attachment 265378


Mine is changing colors


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Yours is grey
> 
> View attachment 265378
> 
> 
> Mine is changing colors



 bas****:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joesmith

milkman said:


> Menards has those Hitachis for $159, trying to decide if I want to get one of those or the $40 Earthquake.:msp_confused:



I would get an earthquake...those hitachi top handles are dogs without dawgs...ok for 8" limbs or so, but they are thick and heavy for the output! Find the older tanaka ecs 3301 on fee bay or somewhere, much lighter and slimmer.


----------



## H 2 H

I still can't believe how clean the cylinder is on mine

This thing has taking over on my other project saw 044 :msp_sneaky:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> I still can't believe how clean the cylinder is on mine
> 
> This thing has taking over on my other project saw 044 :msp_sneaky:



Stop rubbing it in...already feel stupid enough for buying two...if the new one is scored then i will lie about it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> I still can't believe how clean the cylinder is on mine
> 
> This thing has taking over on my other project saw 044 :msp_sneaky:



mine had less then 5 minutes on it,, the piston looked new,, there wasn't even any bar oil put in it :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> Stop rubbing it in...already feel stupid enough for buying two...if the new one is scored then i will lie about it:hmm3grin2orange:



told you i would sell you mine since it is in new condition


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> told you i would sell you mine since it is in new condition



For $95.00


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> For $95.00



Ill jb weld that scoring for 5 bucks...and ill change my 2 stoke oil to gear oil for that nice boost in compression...


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> For $95.00


 
naw,, just 65.00 shipped,, 30 of that would be for the shipping :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Walt41

Ok, all this talk of grey and red plastic madness sent me to the bay and I threw out a bid and won one of these suckers for like $58 delivered, it arrived yesterday and today I got around to sneaking it past my new 261 and other pro saws. It appears new with a clean cylinder, I didn't bother running it with that awful choked off muffler, instead it went right to the drill press for a proper opening and mig welded outlet, as soon as it cools off I plan on reassembling it, pulling the stickers and handing it off to Jr for a proper paint job with whatever colors we have on the shelf.


----------



## o8f150

Walt41 said:


> Ok, all this talk of grey and red plastic madness sent me to the bay and I threw out a bid and won one of these suckers for like $58 delivered, it arrived yesterday and today I got around to sneaking it past my new 261 and other pro saws. It appears new with a clean cylinder, I didn't bother running it with that awful choked off muffler, instead it went right to the drill press for a proper opening and mig welded outlet, as soon as it cools off I plan on reassembling it, pulling the stickers and handing it off to Jr for a proper paint job with whatever colors we have on the shelf.



the earthquake sickness is spreading like the flue:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> the earthquake sickness is spreading like the flue:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Got my 2nd 38cc viper today, so I wont be needing that 45er there o8. This one is clean as a whistle, ran like a champ, and NO SCORING!!! (Not lying either!)


----------



## joesmith

Walt41 said:


> Ok, all this talk of grey and red plastic madness sent me to the bay and I threw out a bid and won one of these suckers for like $58 delivered, it arrived yesterday and today I got around to sneaking it past my new 261 and other pro saws. It appears new with a clean cylinder, I didn't bother running it with that awful choked off muffler, instead it went right to the drill press for a proper opening and mig welded outlet, as soon as it cools off I plan on reassembling it, pulling the stickers and handing it off to Jr for a proper paint job with whatever colors we have on the shelf.



Paint some flames on 'er walt...hot rod that quakie:msp_thumbup:


----------



## poorboypaul

Bought 2 more yesterday. 38cc for $40. Gonna try to flip 'em on craigslist


----------



## H 2 H

Walt41 said:


> Ok, all this talk of grey and red plastic madness sent me to the bay and I threw out a bid and won one of these suckers for like $58 delivered, it arrived yesterday and today I got around to sneaking it past my new 261 and other pro saws. It appears new with a clean cylinder, I didn't bother running it with that awful choked off muffler, instead it went right to the drill press for a proper opening and mig welded outlet, as soon as it cools off I plan on reassembling it, pulling the stickers and handing it off to Jr for a proper paint job with whatever colors we have on the shelf.





joesmith said:


> Paint some flames on 'er walt...hot rod that quakie:msp_thumbup:




That's what I did with the muffler with three 3/8's holes as soon as it came off the saw

Mine is all painted up just waiting for a few stickers to come in :msp_thumbsup:

HMMMM; flames why didn't I think of that back to the drawing board :msp_thumbup:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> That's what I did with the muffler with three 3/8's holes as soon as it came off the saw
> 
> Mine is all painted up just waiting for a few stickers to come in :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> HMMMM; flames why didn't I think of that back to the drawing board :msp_thumbup:



Hahahahaha....stickers? Whats it gonna be? 346xp? You gotta get a husky bar now!


----------



## Walt41

I left the saw outside during dinner (32 degrees out) and brought it back in and the stickers peeled right off, just need to clean off a little glue with brake cleaner and a microfiber towel and old chop suey will be ready for paint.


----------



## joesmith

Walt41 said:


> I left the saw outside during dinner (32 degrees out) and brought it back in and the stickers peeled right off, just need to clean off a little glue with brake cleaner and a microfiber towel and old chop suey will be ready for paint.



Chop suey...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 

put a fortune dispenser by the pull cord so every time you start it, you can read a witty quip and get your lotto numbers


----------



## H 2 H

Walt41 said:


> I left the saw outside during dinner (32 degrees out) and brought it back in and the stickers peeled right off, *just need to clean off a little glue* with brake cleaner and a microfiber towel and old chop suey will be ready for paint.



I used this stuff called "GOOP" it just had to seat on the glue for about and hour then it just wiped off


----------



## MechanicMatt

You guys are all nuts!


----------



## TreePointer

If we're all nuts, then that makes it normal. 

That's also why we can't leave AS.


----------



## joesmith

I think all of this is because we want to bash these cheapies, but for their price, we secretly start to like them...and we justify them because of price...

Plus, you can do whatever you want to them without worrying about the outcome....hence the upcoming husquake with v torq:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tilenick

I am looking hard at them. The seller has great feedback and I see joe smith on there. it seems like he is selling running saws with no guarantee. Might need one or two myself. You know 
Just to make fun of, right. :yoyo:


----------



## joesmith

tilenick said:


> I am looking hard at them. The seller has great feedback and I see joe smith on there. it seems like he is selling running saws with no guarantee. Might need one or two myself. You know
> Just to make fun of, right. :yoyo:



Yep, gotta say for 40 bucks you cant go wrong...the one I got today was perfect. There is another guy in their feedback who bought 4! Must be someone on AS who is not openly discussing it!


----------



## tilenick

I just bought one right now and they are on sale for 35.00 two days left on that sale and the listing has 11 days and change left. I'm hoping for a nice one.
Nick


----------



## joesmith

tilenick said:


> I just bought one right now and they are on sale for 35.00 two days left on that sale and the listing has 11 days and change left. I'm hoping for a nice one.
> Nick



Now I have to get like 2 more


----------



## Walt41

Had some real work to do today but I found time to blend my muffler welds and give it a coat of VHT red, right now the carcass of the saw is sitting within ten feet of the lathe and I'm wishing I didn't have real stuff to do right now or I'd be chucking that cylinder up and giving it a real treatment.


----------



## H 2 H

SHHHH; don't tell anyone 

View attachment 266207


----------



## Walt41

Here is the muff, looking good in VHT red, the paint finish is now worth more than the muffler.
View attachment 266208


----------



## naturelover

Are these the ones listed as parts saws?


----------



## Walt41

naturelover said:


> Are these the ones listed as parts saws?



Yes, seller is sellingitasis or something like that


----------



## naturelover

Everybody else will order these saws and they'll all run per()ect.

I'll order one at it'll be in peices... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tilenick

CS3816 Earthquake Chainsaw 16" 38cc Viper Engine Oregon Bar Parts Repair Used | eBay

This is the one I bought


----------



## tilenick

Stephen c, I musta been typing at the same time you were editing your post. Haha


----------



## tilenick

Me too. I have high hopes.


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> SHHHH; don't tell anyone
> 
> View attachment 266207



Lookin good H 2 H...if that's your real name.....:cool2:


----------



## MechanicMatt

View attachment 266238
View attachment 266239


If the photos work, this is a real Ryobi/Redmax. It sold on ebay last winter. It was a ok saw, had to thin the heard. What do you guys think they copied one of these or a Echo???


----------



## joesmith

tilenick said:


> Me too. I have high hopes.



Well you can wish in one hand and crap in the other.... seriously though, my first one was scored....still has 125psi and the honing lines are still visible in the scoring. 

And, blsnelling said in a post that for my elevation, at sea level this thing would be at about 140...not too shabby! (I know, a bit of a stretch on the optimistic psi level).


----------



## joesmith

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 266238
> View attachment 266239
> 
> 
> If the photos work, this is a real Ryobi/Redmax. It sold on ebay last winter. It was a ok saw, had to thin the heard. What do you guys think they copied one of these or a Echo???



I think they copied this. If you look at a redmax 3800, it is the spitting image and so is that ryobi of yours. Forward leaning cylinder and all. Looks just like yours too!


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> This is just crazy...even cheap 16 inch bars and chains would cost me $25. I can't wait to see what I get....



I was bummed when I first tired to start mine it took 6 pulls :msp_tongue:

I pulled it apart and checked everything out and there wasn't a mark on cylinder and I cleaned the ports up (lighting them up)

Can't wait to get it back running again but I picked up another saw this week that's kinda taking my time up :msp_tongue:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> I was bummed when I first tired to start mine it took 6 pulls :msp_tongue:
> 
> I pulled it apart and checked everything out and there wasn't a mark on cylinder and I cleaned the ports up (lighting them up)
> 
> Can't wait to get it back running again but I picked up another saw this week that's kinda taking my time up :msp_tongue:



You live in saw country man...can't begin to describe my jealousy....

Well, mine is in pieces and tomorrow I will clean it and the soak the plastic parts in boiling rit dye and let it cool over night...black of course! Im gonna have some stickers made at the sign shop, but I can't decide on the lighting apparatus....I will try to run it off of the coil if I can figure out how to turn 20,000 volts into about 3.5....any electronics guru's out there?


----------



## tilenick

I saw this topic discussed recently, cant remember when, and the consensus was there needed to be some regulator or such that wouldn't work very well for saws. I was thinking about riveting a holder on one for a mini led flashlight. I am by no means a electronic wizard so I might be wrong.


----------



## tilenick

Found it http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/213220.htm?highlight=Headlight
Might not be exactly what you were thinking tho. You might start a new thread then all will join in not just the earthquakers


----------



## o8f150

Stephen C. said:


> This is just crazy...even cheap 16 inch bars and chains would cost me $25. I can't wait to see what I get....



i think the bar alone would cost about 35.00 on the one i have,, it is an 18" bar,, so another 10.00 for the chain,, so thats about what i paid for mine,,, so personally i think i am ahead of the game


----------



## joesmith

*Guess what's cookin!*

Guess what' in the bucket of blackness....dyeing a horrible death:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joesmith

Hey, H 2H, what's the progress on yours?


----------



## procarbine2k1

What are you guys adjusting your carbs with? Sorry if I missed it. Only thing Ive found was the single D tool on ebay for 15 bucks. Didnt know if there was a way out of buying one or not. I should have my other 2 fired up today!


----------



## joesmith

procarbine2k1 said:


> What are you guys adjusting your carbs with? Sorry if I missed it. Only thing Ive found was the single D tool on ebay for 15 bucks. Didnt know if there was a way out of buying one or not. I should have my other 2 fired up today!



I bought a double d tool on ebay for like 11.89 with free shipping....search double d carb tool....its the one with the orangeish background


----------



## o8f150

procarbine2k1 said:


> What are you guys adjusting your carbs with? Sorry if I missed it. Only thing Ive found was the single D tool on ebay for 15 bucks. Didnt know if there was a way out of buying one or not. I should have my other 2 fired up today!



take your dremel with a thin cutting disk and notch the ends,,, mine was already set for a flat tip screw driver


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Hey, H 2H, what's the progress on yours?



Waiting on stickers here and waiting on some good weather

Today it was below freezing when I woke up it's above freezing now but not by much; the wind and rain makes it feel like something in the 20's it's kinda a warm fire day and football on the TV type of day here in the PNW. I haven't been able to do much the last couple day's on the "HUSKYQUAKE" I'm getting ready for Christmas (I'm told) to many things happening here we lost the front room TV yesterday so I had to go another TV yesterday each place I went was packed with Christmas shoppers


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Waiting on stickers here and waiting on some good weather
> 
> Today it was below freezing when I woke up it's above freezing now but not by much; the wind and rain makes it feel like something in the 20's it's kinda a warm fire day and football on the TV type of day here in the PNW. I haven't been able to do much the last couple day's on the "HUSKYQUAKE" I'm getting ready for Christmas (I'm told) to many things happening here we lost the front room TV yesterday so I had to go another TV yesterday each place I went was packed with Christmas shoppers



Hahaha I'm told too....I think though I am going to be done with it tonight!  After santa pictures with the dogs and going to the dog park and putting up outside decorations in 25 degree weather!


----------



## naturelover

Well, the temptations overcame me and I am now anxiously awaiting at my doorstep for an EARTHQUAKE CS3816 chainsaw.

Hopefully I'll get something, I'd probably be satisfied with a bar and chain.


----------



## Gushh

Guys... These saws are all made by one Chinese company, they are not copied off of other Chinese saws, that would be ridiculous. Do a little research on your own, you may end up in alibaba.com or similar and you'll get a manufacturer name eventually, find their site, you'll see what I'm talking about. these guys will let you choose your own colour scheme and logo, including what to put on the bar ("MASSIVE 20" PULLER" that's what I'd choose! -- now that would sell!) and they'll happily stamp it on, inject whatever plastic in whatever colour you wanted, assemble it, put it in a container and send it to your local harbour assuming you wanted several 1000s of these.

There are several (but 2-3 main ones) engine manufacturers for chainsaws in China, same deal. Some companies will simply order the engines and assemble the chainsaws themselves. There are other companies that simply buy the parts, put a few screws together and resell.

You may end up paying 10 bucks for an oiler worm drive, the cost in china is $0.15 to the customer in medium quantities. Manufacturing costs are minimal specially for injected plastic in high volume.

Whether they began by copying an echo or not, that's up for debate. There are Chinese copies of Walbro carbs (also Zama) so that's not a surprise at all. They would rather copy something that works for them than having to deal with the R&D, which I still believe they suck on.

I'm willing to bet if you live in China and you consider yourself an engineer, you'll have on your CV something along the lines of "can copy anything". But can China even design a pair of underwear without having your balls pop out of the seams?


----------



## o8f150

Gushh said:


> Guys... These saws are all made by one Chinese company, they are not copied off of other Chinese saws, that would be ridiculous. Do a little research on your own, you may end up in alibaba.com or similar and you'll get a manufacturer name eventually, find their site, you'll see what I'm talking about. these guys will let you choose your own colour scheme and logo, including what to put on the bar ("MASSIVE 20" PULLER" that's what I'd choose! -- now that would sell!) and they'll happily stamp it on, inject whatever plastic in whatever colour you wanted, assemble it, put it in a container and send it to your local harbour assuming you wanted several 1000s of these.
> 
> There are several (but 2-3 main ones) engine manufacturers for chainsaws in China, same deal. Some companies will simply order the engines and assemble the chainsaws themselves. There are other companies that simply buy the parts, put a few screws together and resell.
> 
> You may end up paying 10 bucks for an oiler worm drive, the cost in china is $0.15 to the customer in medium quantities. Manufacturing costs are minimal specially for injected plastic in high volume.
> 
> Whether they began by copying an echo or not, that's up for debate. There are Chinese copies of Walbro carbs (also Zama) so that's not a surprise at all. They would rather copy something that works for them than having to deal with the R&D, which I still believe they suck on.
> 
> I'm willing to bet if you live in China and you consider yourself an engineer, you'll have on your CV something along the lines of "can copy anything". But can China even design a pair of underwear without having your balls pop out of the seams?



you are not getting the point to this thread,,,,, it for FREAKING FUN,,, a few of the guys got a bad one,, and many of us got good ones,, even with the smoked ones the b/c are worth what we all paid,,, like on mine when it either blows up or something falls apart i will put it back on fleabay and sell it as a parts saw,, i am going to run the piss out of it and see what happens,, in the next few weeks dhibbs75 and i are taking down 3 big oak trees,, well guess what,, my earthquake will be the number 1 saw to use just for sh*** and giggles,, what the heck,, if i can cut 1 cord of wood with it then it will have more then paid for itself,,, go on fleabay gushh and buy yourself one and have fun with it


----------



## Itsme7

Some guys just dont know how to have fun :tongue2:


----------



## H 2 H

You put a Stihl chain on them and they cut really good the chain that comes with it just doesn't stay sharp :msp_wink:

I'm trying a different carb I hope today but like "I was told" the other day it's Christmas time


----------



## Walt41

That chain has a date with my 511, we will see if I can make it cut like it should.


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> Husquake lives!



The sticker guy is starting to make me upset the stickers there were suppose to be here last week he most be rapping sprint cars 

Saw runs good the way it is but I always have to try something different with any saw I own :msp_w00t:

I even haven't had time for my other new saw yet :msp_wink:


----------



## Walt41

My paint is boring compared to what you guys did.
View attachment 266912
View attachment 266913


----------



## o8f150

Walt41 said:


> My paint is boring compared to what you guys did.
> View attachment 266912
> View attachment 266913



looks a lot better then the all gray


----------



## H 2 H

Walt41 said:


> My paint is boring compared to what you guys did.
> View attachment 266912
> View attachment 266913



Nothing wrong with that :msp_wink:


----------



## Walt41

The bar is not done yet, Jr is going to inlay the "chop suey " name and do some kind of fade, he saw the picture I posted and said that was like photographing a bowl of batter and calling it a wedding cake.


----------



## poorboypaul

Gushh said:


> Guys... These saws are all made by one Chinese company, they are not copied off of other Chinese saws, that would be ridiculous. Do a little research on your own, you may end up in alibaba.com or similar and you'll get a manufacturer name eventually, find their site, you'll see what I'm talking about. these guys will let you choose your own colour scheme and logo, including what to put on the bar ("MASSIVE 20" PULLER" that's what I'd choose! -- now that would sell!) and they'll happily stamp it on, inject whatever plastic in whatever colour you wanted, assemble it, put it in a container and send it to your local harbour assuming you wanted several 1000s of these.
> 
> There are several (but 2-3 main ones) engine manufacturers for chainsaws in China, same deal. Some companies will simply order the engines and assemble the chainsaws themselves. There are other companies that simply buy the parts, put a few screws together and resell.
> 
> You may end up paying 10 bucks for an oiler worm drive, the cost in china is $0.15 to the customer in medium quantities. Manufacturing costs are minimal specially for injected plastic in high volume.
> 
> Whether they began by copying an echo or not, that's up for debate. There are Chinese copies of Walbro carbs (also Zama) so that's not a surprise at all. They would rather copy something that works for them than having to deal with the R&D, which I still believe they suck on.
> 
> I'm willing to bet if you live in China and you consider yourself an engineer, you'll have on your CV something along the lines of "can copy anything". But can China even design a pair of underwear without having your balls pop out of the seams?




Sounds like an old folk post! Irritable, cranky, crabby, etc. Getting saggy nuts too!:hmm3grin2orange: Gonna have to get yourself a ball bra so ya wont be giving them a dunk when you're takin a pee!


----------



## tilenick

I got my 38 cc model today, looks to have been bench tested and no more. Never been in wood. It has a shiny p&c and fired up on the 3rd pull. Now it took some revving to get the chain to spin so I took the bar and chain off to see the clutch spin while running and it looked to engage normally. So I put it back together and ran it and it seemed to engage the chain better maybe there was oil on the shoes. Not bad for a cheap loaner saw. Now to mod the muffler. And retune. And choose a paint scheme. And buy another. And mod that muffler. And And. And.:jester:
Nick


Ps. Thanks for the heads up o8 I'm gonna rep ya


----------



## H 2 H

tilenick said:


> I got my 38 cc model today, looks to have been bench tested and no more. Never been in wood. It has a shiny p&c and fired up on the 3rd pull. Now it took some revving to get the chain to spin so I took the bar and chain off to see the clutch spin while running and it looked to engage normally. So I put it back together and ran it and it seemed to engage the chain better maybe there was oil on the shoes. Not bad for a cheap loaner saw. Now to mod the muffler. And retune. And choose a paint scheme. And buy another. And mod that muffler. And And. And.:jester:
> Nick
> 
> 
> Ps. Thanks for the heads up o8 I'm gonna rep ya



That's it; I'm sending mine back it took me a couple more pull's to start mine :jester:


----------



## tilenick

I read in the manual that the clutch will slip for the first two hours or so, then tighten up.
So I will have to cut cookies for two hours before I can mod and tune it. As I have nothing to cut other than splits. Still need to remove the carb and cut a slot in the double d adjusters. Oops might void the warranty


----------



## joesmith

tilenick said:


> I read in the manual that the clutch will slip for the first two hours or so, then tighten up.
> So I will have to cut cookies for two hours before I can mod and tune it. As I have nothing to cut other than splits. Still need to remove the carb and cut a slot in the double d adjusters. Oops might void the warranty



On both of mine the clutches were excellent...very well done it appears, specially for 40 clams!


----------



## ptjeep

Has anybody ported one of these things yet?


----------



## joesmith

ptjeep said:


> Has anybody ported one of these things yet?



O8f150 did...


----------



## H 2 H

ptjeep said:


> Has anybody ported one of these things yet?



I cleaned the ports on the one I have that I'm sending back because it didn't start on the third pull


----------



## tilenick

Stephen C. said:


> I just pulled my 3 out of the box. They look new. They pull over with high compression, have the owners manual, but one of them was missing the file. Will load pictures asap. They came in the factory boxes and packaging. :msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:
> 
> going to keep them away from the wild things for a while, these seem to have a lot more compression.



I didn't look for the file yet, must be in the box. Original as well. Also got mine for 35.00 they were on sale. I'm tryin to get the wife on board for another. 
How does this sound? But, baby what if two diferent people need to borrow saws at the same time? I'm gonna try it.
Nick.


----------



## tilenick

Yeah, I just wish the 42cc was available from the seller Evan at 50 bucks I would buy one of them too.


----------



## Chris-PA

You guys do know that it isn't possible to manufacture a chainsaw and ship it across the ocean and sell it for $40 or $50 at a profit?


----------



## joesmith

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> You guys do know that it isn't possible to manufacture a chainsaw and ship it across the ocean and sell it for $40 or $50 at a profit?



The person these are sold by is the manufacturer...check the paypal account name is adarondiack or something....that company name is the ones who make this and other brands.


----------



## tilenick

eBay My World - sellingitasis
This is who I bought mine from. Who is the other seller? 
I looked Ardisam who manufactures them (I think) but I can't see the connection

Never mind I looked at their PAYPAL account like you said 

Man I should learn how to read


----------



## Philbert

Stephen C. said:


> About cover the cost of the 16 inch Oreogon bar and chain.



The scrench and bar cover are worth $3 - $5 each too.

Ask them if they can just send the good parts and cut some of the shipping costs ?

Philbert


----------



## naturelover

Mine was new too, never been used. 

Can't wait to see how she runs tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joesmith

tilenick said:


> eBay My World - sellingitasis
> This is who I bought mine from. Who is the other seller?
> I looked Ardisam who manufactures them (I think) but I can't see the connection
> 
> Never mind I looked at their PAYPAL account like you said
> 
> Man I should learn how to read



Apparently I need to learn to read, you are right it is ardisam...I think they have a warehouse full of em and they are selling them off. That is why it is as is, because they don't want to spend the time to go through all of them to see what is what. I think they are floor demos from sears or something as this one appears to be a sears special. Still 35.00 on ebay though, and free shipping!


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Apparently I need to learn to read, you are right it is ardisam...I think they have a warehouse full of em and they are selling them off. That is why it is as is, because they don't want to spend the time to go through all of them to see what is what. I think they are floor demos from sears or something as this one appears to be a sears special. Still 35.00 on ebay though, and free shipping!



Mine had Sears tape all over it :msp_wink:


----------



## tilenick

It's a good deal and a good saw. I wonder if a bigger top end will work. might be worth looking into for cheap. I mean, what is considered aftermarket if you start with a chinese saw in the first place?


----------



## tilenick

I didn't qualify "good" I meant for cheap it will work for a loaner for now. Longevity will tell if it will be good.


----------



## tilenick

Stephen C. said:


> hard to imagine that you could do much to a $35 saw that would be cost effective except running it into the ground...wear out the bar and chain and you have broke even....maybe have some fun with porting and such.....:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:



True, true. I didn't explain my thoughts well. Will be fun to play with for a cheapie.


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> I am missing 1 chain file...:msp_angry:...better go look under the tabs in the bottom of the box....:msp_w00t: oh O.K. its not a Stihl but it might be as good as a Poulan...and that is very good if maintained...



Good night there stephen...that's like the third post on the phantom file...if you want, you can have mine

BTW for those that have followed this thread, I will whine a little more about my scored cylinder with 125psi in another post


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> Joe...was that a 38cc saw with the scored cylinder? The file isn't a big deal, I was suprised to get one in the first place. The scrwench is a much higher quality than I got with my last chicom saw.



Yeah it was, but the thing was not used....go figure? No saw dust, no wood chips or anything. Also, 125 psi at 5000ft is really good (140 at sea level)for these. That thing is a runner for sure. 

I bought a certified refurbished 435 recently that got sent back cause the compression was 100 and the cylinder looked awesome! 

Gotta get me more of these quakies to cut down all the dead quaking aspens around here:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> I will do a comp test on mine in the morning and post the results...don't want to walk thru the snow in the dark to get the gage out of the barn tonight....all mine seem very strong but the pull test isn't very accurate.



Yeah the pull test is kinda odd....also, the coil spring pack on these is kinda wonky and seems to maybe skip sometimes...when that breaks I will use my drill


----------



## o8f150

well guys i have some bad news,,, real bad news,,,, a guy came into the shop 2 days ago needing a saw real bad,, he didn't have any money so he wanted to trade me 2 compound bows and a hard case,, well the bows where not the real expensive ones but they where in good shape,, i looked them over,,i used to bow hunt,,, and went ahead and traded him,,, i turned around yesterday i sold the bows to a woman and doubled my money,, now i am getting ready get me another one, more then likely it will be the 38cc'er


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> well guys i have some bad news,,, real bad news,,,, a guy came into the shop 2 days ago needing a saw real bad,, he didn't have any money so he wanted to trade me 2 compound bows and a hard case,, well the bows where not the real expensive ones but they where in good shape,, i looked them over,,i used to bow hunt,,, and went ahead and traded him,,, i turned around yesterday i sold the bows to a woman and doubled my money,, now i am getting ready get me another one, more then likely it will be the 38cc'er



Thatt's the problem with addiction....you'lll give up your first born quakie for the next fix:hmm3grin2orange: hey o8, prepare to be underwhelmed!


----------



## diggers_dad

I have followed this thread since it began and debated on admitting my own "closet addiction" to the little Quakes. I started with a Ryobi 40 cc built with the Zenoah engine. Incredible little machine for the money. Built extremely well, light and strong. Even stronger with some very mild modification.

Next came a 40 cc PowerHorse that was originally sold by Northern Tool. Almost identical to the Ryobi on the outside, but much different on the inside. It was Chinese made and much of it copied from Zenoah/Redmax. The carb was fully adjustable and took a Walbro kit just like the Zenoah, but the engine was different. It had a virtually identical crankcase, but the intake and head design on the Zenoah was light years ahead of the PowerHorse. On the other hand, the PowerHorse held 200 psi BEFORE modification and ran very strong. Good anti-vibe, started, oiled, and ran well. It cut like a little monster with a good b/c.

Finally got the 41 cc Quake from ebay. Same place you guys have been getting them, but I bought the second one he sold. I actually bought it to use the clutch cover and chain brake on another Ryobi project, but when it arrived it looked brand new. 160 psi, a little sawdust, and a leaky fuel line. I repaired the fuel line in short order and it fired right up. Again, a virtually identical design to the Zenoah/Ryobi except the cylinder head and intake are much more advanced on the Zenoah. 

Then I picked up one of the $35 Quakes in 38 cc. I have been equally surprised by it. Started and ran right out of the (original) box with no issues whatsoever. I ran a full tank through it yesterday with my Dad. 

I have tore these down and checked them over. I am no expert, but they are made well enough in my opinion. The crankcase is very strong and still light. By having a metal crankcase attached to and part of the bar mount they have increased the strength of the unit significantly. The machining is a little sloppy here and there; if you take the cylinder off you should make sure the crankcase halves align well at the top where the cylinder attaches. I've noticed they're usually off by a few thousands. Nothing a thick gasket won't handle, but still worth correcting if you're that far in. The bearings and seals seem smooth and tight and the gas and oil tanks are easily accessed for filling. How well do they last? Only time will tell.

I used to buy a few Poulans to experiment with timing, porting, muffler mods and other stuff. The problem was very often the saw had been abused and some of the parts were broken or not working. These little things are almost (if not) brand new and show up at your door for $35!! I think I'll buy a couple more to play with.

Serious woodcutting? I'll grab my MS 361. Play time? Back up? Loaner saw? I'll reach for the Quaker.

dd


----------



## dff110

diggers_dad said:


> I have followed this thread since it began and debated on admitting my own "closet addiction" to the little Quakes. I started with a Ryobi 40 cc built with the Zenoah engine. Incredible little machine for the money. Built extremely well, light and strong. Even stronger with some very mild modification.
> 
> Next came a 40 cc PowerHorse that was originally sold by Northern Tool. Almost identical to the Ryobi on the outside, but much different on the inside. It was Chinese made and much of it copied from Zenoah/Redmax. The carb was fully adjustable and took a Walbro kit just like the Zenoah, but the engine was different. It had a virtually identical crankcase, but the intake and head design on the Zenoah was light years ahead of the PowerHorse. On the other hand, the PowerHorse held 200 psi BEFORE modification and ran very strong. Good anti-vibe, started, oiled, and ran well. It cut like a little monster with a good b/c.
> 
> Finally got the 41 cc Quake from ebay. Same place you guys have been getting them, but I bought the second one he sold. I actually bought it to use the clutch cover and chain brake on another Ryobi project, but when it arrived it looked brand new. 160 psi, a little sawdust, and a leaky fuel line. I repaired the fuel line in short order and it fired right up. Again, a virtually identical design to the Zenoah/Ryobi except the cylinder head and intake are much more advanced on the Zenoah.
> 
> Then I picked up one of the $35 Quakes in 38 cc. I have been equally surprised by it. Started and ran right out of the (original) box with no issues whatsoever. I ran a full tank through it yesterday with my Dad.
> 
> I have tore these down and checked them over. I am no expert, but they are made well enough in my opinion. The crankcase is very strong and still light. By having a metal crankcase attached to and part of the bar mount they have increased the strength of the unit significantly. The machining is a little sloppy here and there; if you take the cylinder off you should make sure the crankcase halves align well at the top where the cylinder attaches. I've noticed they're usually off by a few thousands. Nothing a thick gasket won't handle, but still worth correcting if you're that far in. The bearings and seals seem smooth and tight and the gas and oil tanks are easily accessed for filling. How well do they last? Only time will tell.
> 
> I used to buy a few Poulans to experiment with timing, porting, muffler mods and other stuff. The problem was very often the saw had been abused and some of the parts were broken or not working. These little things are almost (if not) brand new and show up at your door for $35!! I think I'll buy a couple more to play with.
> 
> Serious woodcutting? I'll grab my MS 361. Play time? Back up? Loaner saw? I'll reach for the Quaker.
> 
> dd



I too Have been watching this post from the beginning....all 15 pages of it. Just quietly sitting here observing, trying to learn, and wondering what next will happen to a quake. Around page 13 I thought, well maybe I should get one. I have been wanting to fool around with muffler modding. Finally last night I looked the guy up on ebay, and almost took the plunge. 

The question is, should I just go ahead and buy one of the 38cc'ers or wait and hope that some more 42's will come out, and he doesn't run out of saws before I get one?

P.S.
I hate you all for keeping me interested in this post 

Dustin


----------



## tilenick

dff110 said:


> The question is, should I just go ahead and buy one of the 38cc'ers or wait and hope that some more 42's will come out, and he doesn't run out of saws before I get one?
> 
> Dustin



Do both. I am looking at getting another and want to wait for a bigger one, but, what if you miss out?
Nick


----------



## diggers_dad

dff110 said:


> I too Have been watching this post from the beginning....all 15 pages of it. Just quietly sitting here observing, trying to learn, and wondering what next will happen to a quake. Around page 13 I thought, well maybe I should get one. I have been wanting to fool around with muffler modding. Finally last night I looked the guy up on ebay, and almost took the plunge.
> 
> The question is, should I just go ahead and buy one of the 38cc'ers or wait and hope that some more 42's will come out, and he doesn't run out of saws before I get one?
> 
> P.S.
> I hate you all for keeping me interested in this post
> 
> Dustin



I was hesitant on the 38 cc since I already had 3 of the 40/41 cc versions. IMHO, there isn't much difference and I'm satisfied the 38 cc version delivers plenty of power for $35. That's less than $1 per cc!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## tilenick

Maybe I am wrong but, these look like a 3800 red max. I saw b Snelling do a couple saw races wit the red max


----------



## diggers_dad

tilenick said:


> Maybe I am wrong but, these look like a 3800 red max. I saw b Snelling do a couple saw races wit the red max



They are very similar on the outside and some parts would probably interchange. The head design and intake are completely different. The little RedMax is supposed to be a real screamer when you open it up and do a little port work. I don't know for sure, just from watching videos on youtube and listening to guys on here. 

The 38 cc Quake will certainly hold its own with any other similar sized saw. They are easy to work on and have an actual bolt on cylinder so they are easier to mod and raise the compression. With a little modification the ones I have experimented on have been snappy little saws. How long will they last? Dunno.


----------



## naturelover

Welp, finally got to cut some wood with the Quake today. Got the 38cc one for $35 shipped.

As said in other post, this saw had never seen wood, only had some dust on it. Some fuel was in the lines, but no oil was ever put in the tank. 






















Upon closer inspection, there does seem to be a small scratch on the piston, but strangely it didn't seem to transfer to the ring. 

Air filter is surely no HD filter, but seems like it would work. Did take it off and put some grease around its seal.


----------



## naturelover

Some shots of the P/C.
















Can kinda see the small scratch, but doesn't seem to hurt anything.


----------



## naturelover

First of all was to remove the carb.






Then took a small pair of dental/surgical tweezers to remove the adjustment screws.






After a little cutting with a hacksaw..






And here both are done, got off a little on the L, but works fine.






Got it all buttoned up and put it to some wood.






Runs pretty well after some adjustment, still have it set a little rich, may have to lean it out a little. One complaint was that the starter handle seemed to always turn to block the adjustment holes.

Will make a nice little ATV saw or a limbing saw for around the yard. It runs well after some carb adjustment, but can really tell its choked up, but will work for what I want it to and it usually starts on the first or second pull.

Honestly, this is really all the saw I would ever need....


----------



## cmarti

That air filter looks like it came off a redmax, or the ryobi clone I have. My Ryobi became my ATV saw.


----------



## Rudolf73

$35 for a saw including shipping?!?

These saws cost at least $40 each from the manufacturer in china - per container load.


----------



## Rudolf73

cmarti said:


> That air filter looks like it came off a redmax, or the ryobi clone I have. My Ryobi became my ATV saw.



It's a redmax copy.


----------



## LegDeLimber

Since all uh ya'll "saw hoarders" are buying these, 
I keep waiting to see the price of C'list saws drop.

and a tangential gripe: Am I the only person that hates 
those offset recoil pull handles ??
I've always put the the rope between my middle and ring fingers
to crank anything.


----------



## procarbine2k1

o8f150 said:


> take your dremel with a thin cutting disk and notch the ends,,, mine was already set for a flat tip screw driver



Had already given that some thought. I dont know if I can get in there with the casting but may give it a shot.


----------



## procarbine2k1

naturelover said:


> First of all was to remove the carb.
> 
> 
> Got it all buttoned up and put it to some wood.
> 
> Runs pretty well after some adjustment, still have it set a little rich, may have to lean it out a little. One complaint was that the starter handle seemed to always turn to block the adjustment holes.
> 
> Will make a nice little ATV saw or a limbing saw for around the yard. It runs well after some carb adjustment, but can really tell its choked up, but will work for what I want it to and it usually starts on the first or second pull.
> 
> Honestly, this is really all the saw I would ever need....



Looks good, I should be able to get the jets out. I was wondering if I could get in there with a small pair of needle nose or tweezers, now I know!


----------



## poorboypaul

Bought 3 38cc quakes. Sold one on CL for $75. Got 2 paid for. I'm like a lot of you. I debating to buy some more. Earthquake made or makes rototillers and other small equipment. Guy I sold it to said he worked logging and said they had a couple of these saws years ago. Used them for limbing and said they beat the crap out of 'em and said they held up well.


----------



## tilenick

Too bad they're not t-27 torx screws on the saw. I just bought one of them for stihl work. Now have to "get a set of torx drivers from Santa". The slotted works well and is nice they have both stamped into the screw head. I will have to look for small tweezers tomorrow to get the screws out.


----------



## naturelover

LegDeLimber said:


> Since all uh ya'll "saw hoarders" are buying these,
> I keep waiting to see the price of C'list saws drop.
> 
> and a tangential gripe: Am I the only person that hates
> those offset recoil pull handles ??
> I've always put the the rope between my middle and ring fingers
> to crank anything.



On that thought, sometimes this thing catches or hangs up when pulling it over. May have to investigate that one.

Does make me realize how much I like the Elastostart handles though.


----------



## casual cutter

I still can't believe how cheap those things sell for.


----------



## joesmith

casual cutter said:


> I still can't believe how cheap those things sell for.



Hey man.....come over here....i got somethin for ya....all the cool kids are tryin it....

Get one you can only lose 35, but you gain a bar, chain, and scrench, and scabbard.


----------



## H 2 H

I wonder if 08 is getting a cut of all these sells ?

















:jester:


----------



## tilenick

I took off the carb on my 38cc-er and the low side was 2 turns out and the high was 1-1/2 out. Has anyone else noticed this? I only ran it for a second yesterday cause I wanted to mod the d-d screws so I could tune it, but, I thought it was odd that would be the most turns out on the low side I have seen. Just wondering.


Also, o8 can you re-post your muffler mod pics? I didn't get to see them before they went 
out.
Thanks, 
Nick.


----------



## naturelover

Yea, I had to turn the low side in probably a half turn or better. Responded well, but will still need to fine tune tomorrow, twas getting dark.

High was out 2-1/4 and was way too rich, still is at a little less than 2 turns out, but won't stray too far from that for now.


----------



## tilenick

I thought something was fishy with those adjustments. But the saw was not run in wood before I got it and it sounded wrong for the 30 seconds I ran it in wood but it idled. Now I need to find the dremel and do some work. Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## tilenick

Are they double-d shaped with slots? Maybe they have been "fixed".


----------



## milkman

I resisted as long as I could, just couldn't help it, ordered the 38cc. Maybe we can start a 12 step program at the next GTG.


----------



## TreePointer

milkman said:


> I resisted as long as I could, just couldn't help it, ordered the 38cc. Maybe we can start a 12 step program at the next GTG.



LOL, I couldn't help it either! Ordered mine yesterday. I hate you all.


----------



## Chris-PA

The 38cc is clearly a RedMax G3800 design. It's non strato but still a very good design if the materials and manufacturing quality are good enough. The muffler will be choked badly though and it should respond well to a mod. 

The larger saw in the initial pictures (gone now?) is different but clearly has some similarities in design approach and maybe some parts. I wonder who designed it? This is common when companies start by building products under license and then move to making their own - their first designs often are similar in concept. You could do a lot worse than starting from a RedMax design!

These are clearly used/returns/overstock. TSC sells a 41cc that appears to be G3800 or GZ4000 based saw, and a 45cc that is different. I wonder if any of them are strato engined - "NOTE: This product is not available for online purchase or shipment to the following states: CA". I wonder if they meet the latest regs or not. 

Anyway, I'll stand by my earlier statement that you can't manufacture, ship and sell a chainsaw for $40 at a profit. These are clearly seconds/returns/etc, so it is not really fair to compare the deal to what you could buy new from someone else. But if they were strato I would even consider getting one.


----------



## joesmith

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> The 38cc is clearly a RedMax G3800 design. It's non strato but still a very good design if the materials and manufacturing quality are good enough. The muffler will be choked badly though and it should respond well to a mod.
> 
> The larger saw in the initial pictures (gone now?) is different but clearly has some similarities in design approach and maybe some parts. I wonder who designed it? This is common when companies start by building products under license and then move to making their own - their first designs often are similar in concept. You could do a lot worse than starting from a RedMax design!
> 
> These are clearly used/returns/overstock. TSC sells a 41cc that appears to be G3800 or GZ4000 based saw, and a 45cc that is different. I wonder if any of them are strato engined - "NOTE: This product is not available for online purchase or shipment to the following states: CA". I wonder if they meet the latest regs or not.
> 
> Anyway, I'll stand by my earlier statement that you can't manufacture, ship and sell a chainsaw for $40 at a profit. These are clearly seconds/returns/etc, so it is not really fair to compare the deal to what you could buy new from someone else. But if they were strato I would even consider getting one.



They are, i'm pretty sure, display models....and the person selling them works for the parent company for earthquake....they probably are not carried by sears anymore and they got a shipment back from them and are trying to offload them quick....


----------



## Chris-PA

joesmith said:


> They are, i'm pretty sure, display models....and the person selling them works for the parent company for earthquake....they probably are not carried by sears anymore and they got a shipment back from them and are trying to offload them quick....


With some modified carb screws and scored cylinders and such they are not just displays.


----------



## Walt41

Ya know way back when, before all these fake auction shows I could drive a mile up the road to the auction house and get a pallet of cheap homelite ranger saws that were HD returns/overstocks and be into them for $10/saw...no way that would happen now, people come for a hundred mile radius on a Saturday and drive stuff up to retail, that reminds me...need to drag out a few snowblowers to sell today as the auction goers drive right by my place.

Back on topic, I am giving "chop suey" a real world test...kinda, I gave it to my buddies 22yo son to cut up a load of limbs he has in the back field of the tree farm. I have only muffler modded, tuned and set up the chain on the 511 so far, it seems to be throwing chips and has not been returned in a box so far but, the weekend is young. He normally cuts with an old farm boss and commented right away on how light suey was, time will tell if it holds up.


----------



## joesmith

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> With some modified carb screws and scored cylinders and such they are not just displays.



Not some, only two thus far...

Ok...ya got me....both of mine had never been in wood...it is possible a store employee fired one up on not so good gas or way over revved it and caused scoring...most though, except these two you mentioned, are unused....and even my two have zero sawdust when they arrived....so probably display models. Sears also has repair services, one of the techs there could have cut the slots.


----------



## joesmith

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> With some modified carb screws and scored cylinders and such they are not just displays.



You also could buy one instead of continuing to talk about how they cant make money on them....35 bucks on sale...and then check it out for yourself...you don't even have one yet you have all the answers:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Walt41

If any of you guys live by a Sears Hardware outlet...check the dumpsters! I got three perfectly good mowers and a hundred foot rubber garden hose over the summer this past season. It seems some of them do not have techs and they just spray the serial numbers with red paint and toss the stuff out.


----------



## joesmith

Walt41 said:


> If any of you guys live by a Sears Hardware outlet...check the dumpsters! I got three perfectly good mowers and a hundred foot rubber garden hose over the summer this past season. It seems some of them do not have techs and they just spray the serial numbers with red paint and toss the stuff out.



I am on my way...my sears does not have a tech...chaching!


----------



## Chris-PA

joesmith said:


> You also could buy one instead of continuing to talk about how they cant make money on them....35 bucks on sale...and then check it out for yourself...you don't even have one yet you have all the answers:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


My McCulloch MS4018 is a rebadged RedMax GZ4000 - same basic saw as this but nicer quality castings, larger displacement and strato engine. I've had it apart and used it a fair amount so in fact I do know a bit about these saws. The G3800 design may be new to you but not to everyone else. I also have another 40cc and 42cc saw, so I really have no need of one of these, and they are old technology returns and stranded inventory. Enjoy it, just recognize it for what it is.


----------



## joesmith

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> My McCulloch MS4018 is a rebadged RedMax GZ4000 - same basic saw as this but nicer quality castings, larger displacement and strato engine. I've had it apart and used it a fair amount so in fact I do know a bit about these saws. The G3800 design may be new to you but not to everyone else. I also have another 40cc and 42cc saw, so I really have no need of one of these, and they are old technology returns and stranded inventory. Enjoy it, just recognize it for what it is.



Still I think point of all of this is missed....they are cheap saws to do as one pleases with, and without worry of damaging a better saw through lack of maintenance or by overworking them....I agree, redmax 3800 clone to the core...but if you have ever cut out junipers then you know where a cheap saw can come in handy...or you have someone who knows little about chainsaws want to borrow one...quakie it is!

The best part of these is really the bar and chain and scrench and scabbard. It will be there long after the saw is dead for the worst case scenario...which I plan on using on my dolmar ps32 if that is the case.

Still, i doubt these would be sold as is if someone had actually used either of mine and then the seller went through them to remove any evidence of cutting wood...mine were both spotless when torn down.


----------



## H 2 H

Walt41 said:


> If any of you guys live by a Sears Hardware outlet...check the dumpsters! I got three perfectly good mowers and a hundred foot rubber garden hose over the summer this past season. It seems some of them do not have techs and they just spray the serial numbers with red paint and toss the stuff out.



In Mt Vernon WA Sears has a service center that isn't by the local Sears store and I have been buy that place just a few times you would be surprised what you can find in the way of motor equipment :msp_wink:


----------



## tilenick

I cut the slots in the carb adjusting screws and did a muff mod today, the saw is hard to adjust by ear. It's sooo quiet. Evan tho I bored a hole through the stainless baffle from the back of the muffler opening and down through the cat. Cut another slot down low and made it look like the factory ones. and opened the factory slots a little. Retuned and still had it way too rich. Then I let my bil cut and could tell better, so I kept tuning till it ran like it should and we put a couple tanks through it. Runs ok. The only thing is the oil is turned all the way up from the factory and it seemed to run out right before the gas mix I need to dial it down a little, or maybe it is too lean? Idk. I need to get a tach.
Nick.


----------



## H 2 H

tilenick said:


> I cut the slots in the carb adjusting screws and did a muff mod today, the saw is hard to adjust by ear. It's sooo quiet. Evan tho I bored a hole through the stainless baffle from the back of the muffler opening and down through the cat. Cut another slot down low and made it look like the factory ones. and opened the factory slots a little. Retuned and still had it way too rich. Then I let my bil cut and could tell better, so I kept tuning till it ran like it should and we put a couple tanks through it. Runs ok. The only thing is the oil is turned all the way up from the factory and it seemed to run out right before the gas mix I need to dial it down a little, or maybe it is too lean? Idk. I need to get a tach.
> Nick.



Open up that puppy (muffler) the same size as the inlet :msp_wink:

I still need my stickers


----------



## naturelover

Well, did some more cutting with the Quake today, I've got about 2 tanks through this thing now and still running good.

Buried it in some 16" hickory and it cut it okay. No speed demon of course, but was still surprised that it seemed to handle it. Got it in some petrified smaller locust and had the same success with it as with everything else.

Still too rich, am gonna have to get a tach to tune it though, just too choked up and stuff to really tell if its four-stroking or not. I can hear it when I let up in the cut, but its still not really cleaning up well in the cut, however its not making the same four-stroking noise. Really hard to tune by ear for some reason. (good excuse to buy a tach I suppose, a $90 tach to tune a $35 saw..  )

Starts with a few pulls cold, still hangs up when pulling it, have to wrap the handle with a rag to get it started. It starts easily when warm though in one or two pulls.

Anyway, am really liking this little saw, works well for what it is and certainly with what I've got in it. As said, it will be a perfect ATV or limbing saw. Trying really hard to not buy another one.

Now have to make up something to carry it around on the four-wheeler...


----------



## joesmith

naturelover said:


> Well, did some more cutting with the Quake today, I've got about 2 tanks through this thing now and still running good.
> 
> Buried it in some 16" hickory and it cut it okay. No speed demon of course, but was still surprised that it seemed to handle it. Got it in some petrified smaller locust and had the same success with it as with everything else.
> 
> Still too rich, am gonna have to get a tach to tune it though, just too choked up and stuff to really tell if its four-stroking or not. I can hear it when I let up in the cut, but its still not really cleaning up well in the cut, however its not making the same four-stroking noise. Really hard to tune by ear for some reason. (good excuse to buy a tach I suppose, a $90 tach to tune a $35 saw..  )
> 
> Starts with a few pulls cold, still hangs up when pulling it, have to wrap the handle with a rag to get it started. It starts easily when warm though in one or two pulls.
> 
> Anyway, am really liking this little saw, works well for what it is and certainly with what I've got in it. Will be a perfect ATV or limbing saw. Trying really hard to not buy another one.
> 
> Now have to make up something to carry it around on the four-wheeler...



Good to hear this thing can hadle locust....that is some hard a** wood! And BTW a 90 tach works as an investment....i got a 13.00 one that you have to wrap the wire around...refresh is slow so it shows what my saws are made of....or not made of:bomb:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Open up that puppy (muffler) the same size as the inlet :msp_wink:
> 
> I still need my stickers



Where are those stickers coming from? Super happy lucky one best peoples manufacturing company, LLC?


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> adjustable oiler...on a $35 saw...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Gotta love that...my 180.00 ms170 and 400.00 ms290 dont have that:hmm3grin2orange: neither does my regular retail 279 but purchased for 165 husky 435...my little dolmar does though!


----------



## tilenick

Stephen C. said:


> adjustable oiler...on a $35 saw...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



(if anyone asks tell em they can have one for 179.99 ) y-know


----------



## XSKIER

joesmith said:


> Gotta love that...my 180.00 ms170 and 400.00 ms290 dont have that:hmm3grin2orange: neither does my regular retail 279 but purchased for 165 husky 435...my little dolmar does though!



My $379 MS290 had an adjustable oiler. Has that feature been discontinued? 

How many here won an auction today for under $35? I came in at $32.10, who did better?


----------



## procarbine2k1

I got ripped for $40 lol. Bought three of them, wont buy anymore til I get a couple sold. You just cant beat the price, I think they are a a value even at $100. Maybe I got a good batch, but the first one I opened up looked as new. Second one looks good, and havent opened up the third. I have one sold, I should probably get back on there and buy a couple more.


----------



## TreePointer

XSKIER said:


> How many here won an auction today for under $35? I came in at $32.10, who did better?



Darn, I overpaid a couple days ago at $32.77. Maybe that just means that mine is 67 cents better. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Walt41

Guys, when molding the muffler you want to pull that baffle right out, drilling holes in it will help but you are still fighting internal turbulence and have restricted flow.


----------



## tilenick

Walt41 said:


> Guys, when molding the muffler you want to pull that baffle right out, drilling holes in it will help but you are still fighting internal turbulence and have restricted flow.



When opening up the crimp seam, will a mapp gas soldering torch work to heat it? I have not done this yet and don't have proper torches. I just drilled from the cylinder side port straight through the cat and opened up the outer shell with a new louver. If mapp will heat it enough to uncrimp the seam I want to tear out all the guts.
Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## XSKIER

TreePointer said:


> Darn, I overpaid a couple days ago at $32.77. Maybe that just means that mine is 67 cents better. :msp_tongue:



You're probably the guy who beat me a couple days ago. I just couldn't see running the bid up yet on a saw I don't trust yet, and that there are 37 others from the same seller. The seller must really want to broom them, because if he listed 4 or 5 per week I bet he'd double his money. I hope this turns out better than my Super2 adventure...


----------



## farmerdoug

*Just Placed my order for 1 Saw $35*

I just placed my order. 

Going to do a side by side comparison test against my Echo CS-352 34CC - I really like this Echo.

Proper fuel, Proper Storage, maintain a sharp chain - Earthquake might last 5 years. That would be pretty neat.


----------



## Walt41

tilenick said:


> When opening up the crimp seam, will a mapp gas soldering torch work to heat it? I have not done this yet and don't have proper torches. I just drilled from the cylinder side port straight through the cat and opened up the outer shell with a new louver. If mapp will heat it enough to uncrimp the seam I want to tear out all the guts.
> Thanks,
> Nick.



I gutted mine thru the hole using long reach needle nose pliers, just folded it in two and pulled it out.


----------



## Philbert

farmerdoug said:


> Proper fuel, Proper Storage, maintain a sharp chain - Earthquake might last 5 years.



I am interested to see how long these saws last. It is one thing to make a product that _looks_ like a more expensive one. It's often the things we can't 'see' make a big difference: alloys used; tolerances; consistency/variability; availability of parts & support; etc.

It will be more meaningful to hear from guys who understand saws and run them side-by-side with 'name brand' saws, rather than from a random guy with no experience or who might ruin a new pro saw.

Best of luck to you guys, and keep us posted.

Philbert


----------



## BDM53ENT

The ad states a 38cc 16"bar cs3816. The pics are for a cs4518 I think which is a 45cc saw. What is the deal on these, buy and gamble on what you get. It could be a repair, it could be new, it could be a 38 or 45cc? 

And what is the difference between the $25 and $35 ones? 

CS3816 Earthquake Chainsaw 16" 38cc Viper Engine Oregon Bar Parts Repair Used | eBay


----------



## dswensen

BDM53ENT said:


> And what is the difference between the $25 and $35 ones?
> 
> CS3816 Earthquake Chainsaw 16" 38cc Viper Engine Oregon Bar Parts Repair Used | eBay


Looks like the difference is free shipping on the $35 one.


----------



## Walt41

Why you guys have your needle nose pliers out, grab a short length of brake line and thin it a bit on a grinder then put one fork of the pliers in it and squeeze it in a vise...hmmm shaped like a "D" now you have the tool to adjust the carb...


----------



## BDM53ENT

dswensen said:


> Looks like the difference is free shipping on the $35 one.



I see that now. Still the same ads with wrong pics. So now I have to wonder whats the difference in the 35 free shipping saw and the 39.97 saw. Wouldnt mind trying one of these but my luck might be like others have expressed. I will get the one missing parts and not running lol.

Ive got other saws I need parts for so I cant gamble and buy three or four. Then again, if it runs, Im going to try to run it in the ground for $35 :hmm3grin2orange: Decisions, decisions.


----------



## joesmith

BDM53ENT said:


> I see that now. Still the same ads with wrong pics. So now I have to wonder whats the difference in the 35 free shipping saw and the 39.97 saw. Wouldnt mind trying one of these but my luck might be like others have expressed. I will get the one missing parts and not running lol.
> 
> Ive got other saws I need parts for so I cant gamble and buy three or four. Then again, if it runs, Im going to try to run it in the ground for $35 :hmm3grin2orange:  Decisions, decisions.



All of them so far have ran just fine and they have come complete also...pull that trigger!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BDM53ENT

joesmith said:


> All of them so far have ran just fine and they have come complete also...pull that trigger!:hmm3grin2orange:



Will probably do so but I will not custom paint it. I only custom paint my Lawn Mowers  I did notice the available quantity doubled this morning, he must be getting them in by the truck load as fast as he sells them.


----------



## Walt41

I got mine back this morning and used it to cut a couple small ash stumps that I left tall to keep my new 261 out of the dirt, it worked fine and just needs a chain touch up, my buddies son put four tanks thru it this weekend with no issues. I'm thinking of grabbing a couple of the smaller ones as soon as I cash in on a couple of my E-bay listings.[/U]


----------



## H 2 H

Walt41 said:


> I got mine back this morning and used it to cut a couple small ash stumps that I left tall to keep my new 261 out of the dirt, it worked fine and just needs a chain touch up, my buddies son put four tanks thru it this weekend with no issues. I'm thinking of grabbing a couple of the smaller ones as soon as I cash in on a couple of my E-bay listings.[/U]




I wonder how many NOW have been bought by AS members :msp_confused:


----------



## Philbert

H 2 H said:


> I wonder how many NOW have been bought by AS members



Are you just figuring out now how expensive your '_free_' subscription to this site is?

Philbert


----------



## LegDeLimber

You guys are NOT helping with my *trying* to save these few dollars back
for top ending one of these ebz8500's sitting here.

any of the 40+ cc ones back up on the bay?
That dang $35 one is tempting (better deal for me) , but I'd rather have the larger motor one.


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> Are you just figuring out now how expensive your '_free_' subscription to this site is?
> 
> Philbert





Who said this site is free :msp_confused:

This site has cost about 3 grand in just saw's this year :msp_tongue:


----------



## dswensen

I was Christmas shopping at Sears this morning. Low and behold, there were Earthquake chainsaws there. In fact, the very one that I just ordered for $35 shipped was sitting on the Sears showroom floor for $119 - marked down from $179.

I SURE hope that I'm not the exception to the rule and mine runs well once it's delivered like others here have seen.


----------



## BlueSmoke12

The EARTHQUAKE LIVES

Tried it out this morning on some well seasoned red oak.

As is very quiet saw. Ran Smooth.

View attachment 268409


View attachment 268410


Regards,

BlueSmoke12


----------



## TreePointer

Hmm, maybe charcoal gray is the new orange!


----------



## H 2 H

TreePointer said:


> Hmm, maybe charcoal gray is the new orange!




Na orange is orange 

View attachment 268421


:jester:


----------



## TreePointer

H 2 H said:


> Na orange is orange
> 
> View attachment 268421
> 
> 
> :jester:



LOL, I forgot. Did the sickers arrive yet?

My $32.77 saw arrives tomorrow. Santa drives a big brown truck this year.


----------



## joesmith

TreePointer said:


> LOL, I forgot. Did the sickers arrive yet?
> 
> My $32.77 saw arrives tomorrow. Santa drives a big brown truck this year.



Yeah...all I want for chritmas is to see this thing all stickered up!


----------



## H 2 H

TreePointer said:


> LOL, I forgot. Did the sickers arrive yet?
> 
> My $32.77 saw arrives tomorrow. Santa drives a big brown truck this year.



I talked with vinyl guy the other day and he is wrapping sprint cars they pay about $2,800 a piece and my $50 orders get that back seat until the cars get done 

I have other iron in the fire so it isn't a big deal (but making fun of) :jester:

I have a few on it now but the other stickers will top it off :jester:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> I talked with vinyl guy the other day and he is wrapping sprint cars they pay about $2,800 a piece and my $50 orders get that back seat until the cars get done
> 
> I have other iron in the fire so it isn't a big deal (but making fun of) :jester:
> 
> I have a few on it now but the other stickers will top it off :jester:



Well start a new thread or something when you are done...I dont want to miss it!


----------



## gloud

You guys MADE me buy one LOL.. should be here thursday.


----------



## joesmith

gloud said:


> You guys MADE me buy one LOL.. should be here thursday.



Thank o8...he made us all buy one....gotta love it!


----------



## Walt41

Used my homemade carb tool that I discussed a few pages back to readjust chop suey today, it seemed a bit lean after a few tanks thru...something to watch out for.


----------



## stinkbait

I'm in.


----------



## joesmith

stinkbait said:


> I'm in.



How many did you get?


----------



## stinkbait

joesmith said:


> How many did you get?



Only one. I have a lot of people asking me if I have a small saw for sale all the time. I figure that Ill get this one and port it. Play with it for a while and sell it. Buy another one with the money and start over.


----------



## joesmith

stinkbait said:


> Only one. I have a lot of people asking me if I have a small saw for sale all the time. I figure that Ill get this one and port it. Play with it for a while and sell it. Buy another one with the money and start over.



My local saw shop may buy a dozen or so and resell them...cheap saws for cheap folks


----------



## Philbert

I think that these cheap saws might be linked to the Zombie Apocalypse! On December 21, all of these gray, Earthquake saws will start by themselves, climb up the basement stairs . . . 


(Philert)


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> I think that these cheap saws might be linked to the Zombie Apocalypse! On December 21, all of these gray, Earthquake saws will start by themselves, climb up the basement stairs . . .
> 
> 
> (Philert)



*You better get a 25" 3/8 b/c for it then* :jester:


----------



## joesmith

Philbert said:


> I think that these cheap saws might be linked to the Zombie Apocalypse! On December 21, all of these gray, Earthquake saws will start by themselves, climb up the basement stairs . . .
> 
> 
> (Philert)



Thank god they don't have hands to open the door


----------



## diggers_dad

Philbert said:


> I think that these cheap saws might be linked to the Zombie Apocalypse! On December 21, all of these gray, Earthquake saws will start by themselves, climb up the basement stairs . . .
> 
> 
> (Philert)



Hey! Not funny! I have two of those downstairs, plus two Ryobi's just like them, plus a Powerhorse just like 'em. 

Great, now I won't sleep for a week...


----------



## 7sleeper

diggers_dad said:


> Hey! Not funny! I have two of those downstairs, plus two Ryobi's just like them, plus a Powerhorse just like 'em.
> 
> Great, now I won't sleep for a week...



Don't worry if you have a Stihl 361 it will do it's magic and transform evil to good and ward off all enimies at your door! If you don't have a 361 good luck!

:hmm3grin2orange:

7


----------



## diggers_dad

I'm in the process of porting one now. The exhaust port on the cylinder is tiny. There isn't much room to work with on the intake, but the exhaust has plenty. I'm not changing the height of the ports, just the width and mostly only the exhaust side. I'll also be working on the muffler before it goes back together. I'll try to post some pics when I get closer to finished.


----------



## TreePointer

Seismic activity registered in western PA today!

It arrived in the original box with seemingly everything: powerhead, bar, scabbard, file, scrench, manual in plastic, and all the original packaging--stained on one side with bar oil. One tank was full of bar oil and no fuel in the other, but there was the odor of stanky gas. 

It looks like it could be a runner for a while. Initial impression is that the chain tensioning mechanism may fail before anything else. No time to play with it today, but the first thing I'll do is notch those carb adjustment screws. Yuck.


----------



## joesmith

Keep up the good work earthquakers!....our thread may one day be larger than the poulan pro 5020av thread


----------



## joesmith

TreePointer said:


> Seismic activity registered in western PA today!
> 
> It arrived in the original box with seemingly everything: powerhead, bar, scabbard, file, scrench, manual in plastic, and all the original packaging--stained on one side with bar oil. One tank was full of bar oil and no fuel in the other, but there was the odor of stanky gas.
> 
> It looks like it could be a runner for a while. Initial impression is that the chain tensioning mechanism may fail before anything else. No time to play with it today, but the first thing I'll do is notch those carb adjustment screws. Yuck.



Yet another guy who doesn't like those double d's....what is going on with the world?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## XSKIER

Just assembled my CS3816 and am happy with the deal. Mine too arrived dripping in bar oil, however both tanks were dry. Appears maybe it was test run to check oil output, and then had its tanks flushed. The saw has poor fit and finish, and perceived quality is low. Most of the plastics have excess molding flash in them, the carb linkages are cheesy, and the brake/bar cover appears weak. On the other hand, when compared to something like a 235e Husqy, the AV springs seem stiffer, the bar is mounted to metal, and it has a "proper" metal bumper spike. In the box is 2.6oz bottle of Viper two cycle oil, 5/32" file, Oregon bar, and a proper scabbard that covers the whole bar and chain (HELLO STIHL?):bang: It even came with a "P" series Oregon chain in the bag. It's raining here now, but I'll get some video of this beast in action shortly.


----------



## Walt41

I thought the plastics were suspect on mine till I realized someone tightened the fastners with the top cover not properly aligned (mine had tiny notches to align) The chain brake can be reinforced by routing out and moulding in a strip of metal(plan on doing this next) finally, carb adjustments are faster if you made a "D" tool out of a piece of brake line, you can even leave it on for adjustments "in the cut"


----------



## o8f150

i am working on a deal with the guy i got mine from to buy a few more,, he even gave me his phone number,, all he has is the 38ccers now,, but thats ok,, it would be worth dissecting another one


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> i am working on a deal with the guy i got mine from to buy a few more,, he even gave me his phone number,, all he has is the 38ccers now,, but thats ok,, it would be worth dissecting another one



See if we can work on a group buy!!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> See if we can work on a group buy!!!!:msp_thumbup:



i bet he would do it,, the one i am watching is at 32 shipped,, it goes out in 7 hours,,, i bet if we can get enough people to do it i bet he would go 35.00 shipped for each one,, i would be more then happy to get a few at that price


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> i bet he would do it,, the one i am watching is at 32 shipped,, it goes out in 7 hours,,, i bet if we can get enough people to do it i bet he would go 35.00 shipped for each one,, i would be more then happy to get a few at that price



35 shipped is what they go for now...


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> 35 shipped is what they go for now...



he has one listed for 40.00 shipped with a buy now,, but the others are started out at 17.00 and 14.00 for shipping,,, if we can get enough people wanting one i would be more then happy to call him and see what he would do,,, heck even at 40.00 thats not a bad deal for a loaner saw,, i can turn around and still make money when if i flip them,, i look at this way,, tearing one down to see how it ticks is priceless


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> he has one listed for 40.00 shipped with a buy now,, but the others are started out at 17.00 and 14.00 for shipping,,, if we can get enough people wanting one i would be more then happy to call him and see what he would do,,, heck even at 40.00 thats not a bad deal for a loaner saw,, i can turn around and still make money when if i flip them,, i look at this way,, tearing one down to see how it ticks is priceless



The sale must be over then...

Flip a few and keep two...one for parts.


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> The sale must be over then...
> 
> Flip a few and keep two...one for parts.



guess since he sold so many of them he figures he can make more money :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
i am watching the one that is going out in 7 hours,, it already has 4 bids on it
if enough people will chime in i will call him and see if we can get a package deal on them


----------



## milkman

Mine came in yesterday, just got it together this morning. It came with the manual, scwrench, file, bar cover, no oil. I removed the bottom tray from the box and found another bar cover. I sure didn't need another saw, but this guy is obviously dreaming about them, so I got it for him, yea right, at least that's what I'm telling great grandma.


----------



## Walt41

I would be in for three more at the group buy price, I'm thinking of doing a gentle muff mod, removing the stickers and filling them with 40 fuel and having one behind every seat in the trucks. I'm already working on a mount for the bigger one I did for behind the tractor seat, I'm thinking the quake will be slightly more useful than the empty water bottles and left hand gloves that reside there now.


----------



## naturelover

What this about a group buy?

(Like I need another one......)


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## milkman

Heck, I'll take another one if it will help out the group buy.


----------



## diggers_dad

Walt41 said:


> I thought the plastics were suspect on mine till I realized someone tightened the fastners with the top cover not properly aligned (mine had tiny notches to align) The chain brake can be reinforced by routing out and moulding in a strip of metal(plan on doing this next) finally, carb adjustments are faster if you made a "D" tool out of a piece of brake line, you can even leave it on for adjustments "in the cut"



If you do that reinforcement, would you post a picture of it? I'm curious to see exactly what you have in mind. TIA

dd


----------



## XSKIER

I'm good with one CS3816, but if more CS4518s come around I'm in.


----------



## poorboypaul

I'd buy 2 (more) at that price.


----------



## Walt41

diggers_dad said:


> If you do that reinforcement, would you post a picture of it? I'm curious to see exactly what you have in mind. TIA
> 
> dd



Will post up pics when I do it, was waiting for the right cutoff piece of steel to come along. Just got done making a HD plate bracket for the H2 after removing the ugly tire carrier and might have what I need. My remaining thinking on the chain brake is how to best bed it in, my first thought is to glass it in, Jr thinks I should scrap the steel idea all together and just bed in the voids with liquid fiberglass after crossdrilling them...still thinking on it, might use an old plastic brake handle out of the scrap pile to see how the process turns out before going full bore at the quake, either way it needs to be stiffened up.


----------



## dff110

I have had good will power thus far (mostly due to being away for work). But I would be up for one or two in the group buy.


----------



## milkman

I pulled the muffler to check the piston and cylinder, both look new. Did anyone notice how heavy the muffler is, might have to take it apart and see what's in there. Anybody had one apart yet?


----------



## dswensen

*No chain!*

My 16" Earthquake ($35 - free shipping) came today - with no chain, no scrench, no file, no oil. It has a bar, and a bar cover. I guess he had to make up the shipping somehow. Mine had seen wood for perhaps 2 minutes (oily sawdust under the clutch cover, but not a mark on the bar). Fired it up with a chain I had laying around. Only ran it for a minute or so, but it seems to run fine. 

Compression was just under 150 psi. Piston looks shiny new through the exhaust port. Was a little oil in the bar oil tank.

Wonder if it was a return???

No chain though - bummer. Well boys, ya rolls the dice and ya takes your chances. 

Hey, it runs - I'm happy.


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> I don't get it. The one on my saw seems O.K. am I missing something?



I gotta say that I am curious as well...I want to see what unfolds.


----------



## Spectraman

Just got mine today came with everthing In the original box nice little saw for $35.00


----------



## bejay

milkman said:


> I pulled the muffler to check the piston and cylinder, both look new. Did anyone notice how heavy the muffler is, might have to take it apart and see what's in there. Anybody had one apart yet?



ya it is heavy but it is a large muffler about twice the size it needs to be, 3 pieces crimped together with a small piece of what looks like steel wool attached to the center section in the lower part of the muffler the exhuast flows through.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I'm in...ordered just one to play with


----------



## gloud

Mine came in yesterday and had all the goodies and has good compression. I will get to it this weekend for a test. Happy!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farmerdoug

*145 available for $40 - free shipping*

Looks like 145 are available for $40 and free shipping on ebay.


----------



## H 2 H

farmerdoug said:


> Looks like 145 are available for $40 and free shipping on ebay.



Link me please :msp_smile:


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Gushh said:


> But can China even design a pair of underwear without having your balls pop out of the seams?



Well said. Wouldn't be half as funny if I hadn't just woke up with... that exact problem.. 

God forbid we should ever go to war with china, but if we do we can hope their weapons aren't any better than their underwear.

Try as I might, I can't fault a $35 chainsaw. Do you think they were worth the original $179?


----------



## XSKIER

Not too thrilled with my quake at the moment. It leaked an entire tank of bar oil out in 24 hours at 30*F. Silly me for assuming the oil would stay in it because my six other saws don't leak a drop. In not the kind of guy to accept "all saws leak a little" or "that's normal, just live with it" so I guess I'll try and see how the spare parts from Earthquake goes. I'm thinking maybe my oil supply hose is damaged?


----------



## Walt41

Stephen C. said:


> I don't get it. The one on my saw seems O.K. am I missing something?



Too much flex in the brake handle, needs to be shored up a bit. My solution is going to be cross drilling the voids and filling them halfway with epoxy resin, that should give it added rigidity without adding too much weight.


----------



## 7sleeper

Walt41 said:


> Too much flex in the brake handle, needs to be shored up a bit. My solution is going to be cross drilling the voids and filling them halfway with epoxy resin, that should give it added rigidity without adding too much weight.



You could add some glass fibre flakes while your at it.

7


----------



## naturelover

Oddly enough, my $35 Quake and the Shindy 500 don't leak oil. 

My 441 does though. 

Wonder if it'd be cheaper to buy another saw than ordering parts?
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

XSKIER said:


> Not too thrilled with my quake at the moment. It leaked an entire tank of bar oil out in 24 hours at 30*F.



Store it in an old baking pan. Pour it back in with a funnel when needed!

(I store all my saws on oil absorbing pads, even in their cases. Can't re-use it though. I used to have a VW with a cracked case - we 'catheterized' it, collected the leaking oil, and ran it back through, topping it off now an then. Ran it clear across the country like that).

Philbert


----------



## diggers_dad

naturelover said:


> Oddly enough, my $35 Quake and the Shindy 500 don't leak oil.
> 
> My 441 does though.
> 
> Wonder if it'd be cheaper to buy another saw than ordering parts?
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk



None of my Quakes or clones leak bar oil (so far).


----------



## stinkbait

*Got mine today*

Never had gas or oil in it. Does have a chip broken out of the rear handle, but that's just cosmetic.



















Got a video of it uploading now.


----------



## H 2 H

stinkbait said:


> Never had gas or oil in it. Does have a chip broken out of the rear handle, but that's just cosmetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a video of it uploading now.



Nice

Looks like you and 08 are in the coaster selling business :jester:


----------



## stinkbait

*Here is the video*

I accidently hit the kill switch right before the first cut.

[video=youtube_share;O8UNv4ISje8]http://youtu.be/O8UNv4ISje8[/video]


----------



## joesmith

stinkbait said:


> I accidently hit the kill switch right before the first cut.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;O8UNv4ISje8]http://youtu.be/O8UNv4ISje8[/video]



Only thing left is for you to possibly ruin your sig with the new addition


----------



## o8f150

stinkbait said:


> I accidently hit the kill switch right before the first cut.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;O8UNv4ISje8]http://youtu.be/O8UNv4ISje8[/video]



now open up the muffler and it will wake up


----------



## stinkbait

o8f150 said:


> now open up the muffler and it will wake up



I'm going to do a lot more than that. I will be porting it as soon as I finish the two in front of it. I wonder if I can find a sproket to change it over to .325.


----------



## o8f150

stinkbait said:


> I'm going to do a lot more than that. I will be porting it as soon as I finish the two in front of it. I wonder if I can find a sproket to change it over to .325.



doesn't it have a rim like the 45ccer i had??? if it does it will be easy to change,, the b/c is poulan mount


----------



## o8f150

OMG,, 26 pages of people buying earthquakes,, this had got to be a new record for chinesse saws


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> OMG,, 26 pages of people buying earthquakes,, this had got to be a new record for chinesse saws



And just think you _*STARTED*_ it _*ALL*_


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> And just think you _*STARTED*_ it _*ALL*_



ok,,, fine,, just throw me under the bus


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> ok,,, fine,, just throw me under the bus




*NO PROBLEM* :hell_boy:


----------



## procarbine2k1

o8f150 said:


> ok,,, fine,, just throw me under the bus



You do deserve all the credit for this one!


----------



## stinkbait

o8f150 said:


> doesn't it have a rim like the 45ccer i had??? if it does it will be easy to change,, the b/c is poulan mount



Naw. It's a spur


----------



## naturelover

Welp, dove a little deeper into the quake, mostly to make sure there wasn't some problem with the jerky starter.

And was surprised to find something that even my Stihls don't have....






Metal starter paws....

Anyway, noticed a movable winter/summer carb slide, I think..






But it doesn't move, nor is it mentioned in the manual.

The opening that I think it would open or close..






It seems set now to blow warm air into the carb, but not as the main intake. Most of the air comes through...






And I swear, I was gonna use this as a beater/ATV saw, but dang, this little thing is growing on me...


----------



## TreeTangler

Thanks a lot guys, just placed my bid.


----------



## stinkbait

*I couldn't wait*

I just had to dig in and see what can be done.










Cylinder ports are tiny. I was hoping for a closed port design.


----------



## Philbert

OK experts: whose cylinder design did they copy?

Philbert


----------



## stinkbait

Philbert said:


> OK experts: whose cylinder design did they copy?
> 
> Philbert



IDK. I do like the fact that it doesn't have a rubber intake boot, but I don't like how the impulse port is designed.


----------



## milkman

stinkbait said:


> I just had to dig in and see what can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cylinder ports are tiny. I was hoping for a closed port design.




I'm watching this, interested in seeing what you do to that muffler, would like to see what's inside of it. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## stinkbait

milkman said:


> I'm watching this, interested in seeing what you do to that muffler, would like to see what's inside of it. :msp_thumbsup:



The muffler is crimped together so its goibg to be fun to fake apart. I will probly use some heat and try to bend the crimped edges up.


----------



## milkman

I'm going to have a go at mine, it's really choked up, at worse if I screw it up so bad it's unusable, I've seen some Craftsman saws with the same muffler.


----------



## H 2 H

milkman said:


> I'm going to have a go at mine, it's really choked up, at worse if I screw it up so bad it's unusable, I've seen some Craftsman saws with the same muffler.



There easy to get apart and put back together it just takes time don't rush it :msp_smile:

Torch; old screw driver and ball-pen hammer is all you need to complete the job at hand


----------



## procarbine2k1

I wish that guy would quit selling so many on Ebay, he is killing the collector value of these things haha (kidding). I will finally get to the three I bought a while ago here in a little bit.


----------



## tilenick

I had my expectations set low too. This is a fine saw for what is worth. I too like that it cuts and runs well for a little loaner. My stihl ms250 just crapped out on me after 10 years, probably the intake boot but maybe a crank seal, I haven't gotten into it yet, so if this lil saw lasts 1 year then I have the same into it as the stihl cost 10 times as much. Now I know the two are power-wise very different and the productivity is not the same, but, use each tool for what it is and I for one am unexpectedly happy with this saw.
Nick.


----------



## o8f150

am i wrong or is there more earthquakes be bought then huskies or stihls :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Philbert

I was at Menard's this evening. They are still on the shelves for $139 and $149 respectively.

Merry Xmas!

Philbert


----------



## tilenick

I saw the same thing at my local menards. Too high, hope they stay there.


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> I dunno but I can buy 6 Earthquakes with a metal split crankcase and removable cylinder for less than the cost of a husky with a plastic crankcase with bearings mounted in plastic....hmmmmm:msp_sleep::msp_sleep:




:jester:


----------



## Spectraman

Took apart the Quake tonite going to do a muffler mod and widen the ports alittle and loose the base gasket.:crazy1:


----------



## Walt41

My E-Bay heater parts have gone green so as soon as they get paid for I'm turning that dough into two more Quakes, one of which i'm going to give the full treatment to, figure with it being slow during the Holidays I can waste some porting and lathe time, will cut the base and a popup piston...wonder how much compression I can get it to gain? I know I did an Echo trimmer that was near 170Psi over the summer, might try to top that with one of these Chineese beauties.


----------



## dpavlock

Maybe this is a secret, maybe not. Are yall buying these on Ebay? If so who is the seller? I'd like to have one. I haven't been diagnosed but I think I have the beginning stages of CAD?


----------



## joesmith

dpavlock said:


> Maybe this is a secret, maybe not. Are yall buying these on Ebay? If so who is the seller? I'd like to have one. I haven't been diagnosed but I think I have the beginning stages of CAD?



Yup, ebay seller is sellingitasis but just type in ebay earthquake chainsaw....if you buy 3 or more yi may have CAD:msp_w00t:


----------



## milkman

Gassed and oiled mine yesterday and was showing it off, went out and checked it today and it piddled a big puddle of bar oil on the floor, gonna have to see if I can find the problem after the holidays. The Redmax G3800AVS looks to be the same IPL. getearthquake.com has the parts list also.


----------



## Walt41

I'm out of flat stainless screen so I think I will be sacrificing some of these air filter cylinder screens to finish up the muffler on the Quake, thought about going without a screen altogether but I don't need the hassle if it throws a spark (or part of the piston)
View attachment 269411


----------



## Gushh

Well, I may have mentioned I have a similar chink-o-saw, yesterday it pretty much died. Bogged down and refused to start after a few minutes of use. Compression still good, I think it's a fuel / carb issue mostly, we'll see. They copied a walbro carb for this one, maybe they did a bad job at it?

I never let them sit with gas, in fact I empty the tanks and leave the caps not fully seated, so any remains will eventually evaporate out... This has to be China to blame, right? :msp_w00t:


----------



## H 2 H

Gushh said:


> Well, I may have mentioned I have a similar chink-o-saw, yesterday it pretty much died. Bogged down and refused to start after a few minutes of use. Compression still good, I think it's a fuel / carb issue mostly, we'll see. They copied a walbro carb for this one, maybe they did a bad job at it?
> 
> I never let them sit with gas, in fact I empty the tanks and leave the caps not fully seated, so any remains will eventually evaporate out... This has to be China to blame, right? :msp_w00t:



You do know the Parent Company that this was designed after


----------



## H 2 H

Walt41 said:


> I'm out of flat stainless screen so I think I will be sacrificing some of these air filter cylinder screens to finish up the muffler on the Quake, thought about going without a screen altogether but I don't need the hassle if it throws a spark (or part of the piston)
> View attachment 269411



Just don't use a screen :msp_wink:


----------



## H 2 H

naturelover said:


> ......
> 
> Anyway, noticed a movable winter/summer carb slide, I think..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....



I'm thinking of drilling a huge hole there in the center of that and placing a exhaust screen covering the hole :msp_wink:

Just trying different things :msp_wink:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> You do know the Parent Company that this were designed after



And who cRes for $40 bucks? It is akin to complaining about harbor freight's tools...don't buy them then....


----------



## diggers_dad

Dang CAD! I put bids in on 2 more of them on ebay. I just bid the minimum, figured if someone really wanted them they could get 'em easy enough by upping the bid a couple of bucks. Nope. Now I have two more on the way to my house at the staggering price of $32 and change each. The previous purchases have all arrived with bars, chains, and screnches. Each saw has been used very, very little and compression on each one was 150+. 

Does this make me a Quaker? :msp_w00t:


----------



## TreeTangler

Yup, couldn't stand feeling left out. Should be an earthquake in northern Maine in less than a week. $36 delivered.


----------



## old cookie

Well my son got 2 of thesesaws.He gave me 1,it had been run and cut some wood,started up and ran and cut just fine. It had Sears tape on the box.His looked new.


----------



## o8f150

i guess i need to go and get me another one now to keep up with all you


----------



## Walt41

I wonder what pistons and alternative top ends could be bolted on? I know with the fleet of Echo trimmers I maintain for the local landscapers I can just go to my storage hut and pull out anything I need, sometimes mixing and matching parts that never intended to work together. Have to see if I have a picture of the popup I cut on a trimmer over the summer...by some strange miracle it is still running, even sporting one new and one used piston ring!

In fairness I should mention the first try at this madness ran for a total of three throttle blips before catching a ring and self destructing!


----------



## H 2 H

Walt41 said:


> I wonder what pistons and alternative top ends could be bolted on? I know with the fleet of Echo trimmers I maintain for the local landscapers I can just go to my storage hut and pull out anything I need, sometimes mixing and matching parts that never intended to work together. Have to see if I have a picture of the popup I cut on a trimmer over the summer...by some strange miracle it is still running, even sporting one new and one used piston ring!
> 
> In fairness I should mention the first try at this madness ran for a total of three throttle blips before catching a ring and self destructing!



You never know to you try different things :msp_wink:


----------



## naturelover

Bahh, he keeps raising the price. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dff110

naturelover said:


> Bahh, he keeps raising the price.



I was looking forward to getting one of these saws, and just waiting till I had the extra $.

But I don't think it's worth $45.


----------



## o8f150

naturelover said:


> Bahh, he keeps raising the price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk



i was getting ready to get one but you are right he raised his prices by 10.00:bang::bang:,, count me out now


----------



## tilenick

Me thinks someone told him about how people were happy with the saw and the good feedback in this thread and now he is gouging us on this fine saw.:hmm3grin2orange:
Nick.


----------



## H 2 H

There might be a *"HUSKYQUAKE"* for sale for the right price


----------



## Overtrained

You guys(exception of op) mess with this crap and then knock the 3200 series macs


----------



## H 2 H

Overtrained said:


> You guys(exception of op) mess with this crap and then knock the 3200 series macs




LOL :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## diggers_dad

I finished up the muffler mod on my first one, as well as a mild porting job. I took out the base gasket while I had it apart and got it all back together earlier today. I put it in some red oak this afternoon but was a little limited by the safety chain. The saw really woke up with those mods, which are pretty minor really. I know it's only a 38 cc saw, but it is very impressive for its size. This will make a great limbing and loaner saw. :cool2:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Are these 38cc ones a copy of the redmax 3800? Non-strato saw.


----------



## milkman

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Are these 38cc ones a copy of the redmax 3800? Non-strato saw.



The IPL on both look identical, but that doesn't mean they're the same quality though.


----------



## joesmith

tilenick said:


> Me thinks someone told him about how people were happy with the saw and the good feedback in this thread and now he is gouging us on this fine saw.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Nick.



You are spot on...well he can only charge what the market will bear...so quit buying until they hit 40....actually 35 works well too!!!!


----------



## Gushh

My 38cc made by the same company, just with a different colour scheme and brand-name also has the carb vent window, the only way I've been able to change it around was when I took the top cover off, that's when you can take it off and turn it around. I couldn't find any info about it on the manual, but it's functionality is very clear.

I assume you could pop it out if you remove the air filter cover and push it out with a screwdriver, assuming you've got access on yours (it seems the plastic finish on these isn't quite equal on each saw... So they're unique, art?)

As for oil leaks, they have an oil filter right at the oil pickup line by the tank, underneath... and this is where they often leak, also there's no vacuum release valve for the oil tank but there is an open hose for it, I had to zip-tie it into place so it wouldn't fall out and start leaking during horizontal cuts.

The way the oil pickup and filter fit into place makes it very prone to leaks, in fact with the vibrations the cup popped out on mine and it took an angry oily piss all over the place.

Nothing some silicone and heat-shrink tubing couldn't fix though, it just meant having to take it all apart.

Here's a pic of the silicone after being applied, I levelled it out afterwards. Not the prettiest, but it hasn't leaked ever since (aside from a few drops from the bar, which is common)






Mine came with a worn out worm drive from the oiler and the aforementioned vacuum line from the oil tank was popped off and capped with a screw (?) -- Didn't take much to bring it back to life. Came with a real Walbro carb also!

For the money, can't complain at all... in fact it keeps impressing me. It has however crapped out a few times after heavy-ish use -- wouldn't start again until cold... loss of compression due to the expansion I guess? the rings don't seem stuck though...


----------



## Gushh

Oh by the way, should I get a new exhaust gasket? it seems to be leaking, you can see it on this picture:







The exhaust is properly seated and torqued, can't be other than a poor gasket or poor surface mating right? That's about a year's worth of gunk piled up behind the exhaust.


----------



## diggers_dad

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Are these 38cc ones a copy of the redmax 3800? Non-strato saw.



They certainly seem to be identical with the exception of the strato vs. non strato. I have the Ryobi 40 cc with the Zenoah engine and strato intake. That is a beast of a little saw. This 38 cc Quake appears to be identical and I've even swapped parts on them to check it out. The engine casting on the Quake is not as nice as the Zenoah, but seems fine where it matters. Fit and finish on the plastic on my Quakes is also acceptable. I have no complaints on the ones I've had so far and if you're going for cuts for your dollar, the little saw is a winner. 

Would I use it every day? So far my answer is yes, but let me get a few tanks through it to see how it holds up. It seems like a great little saw for the money.


----------



## farmerdoug

*25 saws going for $35 w free shipping*

2 deals going right now $45 and $35 with free shipping


----------



## diggers_dad

Exhaust port from factory:










Exhaust after mild porting:


----------



## diggers_dad

Intake from factory:








Intake after mild porting:










You can see I didn't take much material at all from the intake port. I removed more from the exhaust which was really tiny. I tried to keep the height of each port very close to factory so as not to change the timing. I may get a little more radical on the next one and advance the timing a little bit as well. I want to run this one a while and see how it does before I get carried away.

dd


----------



## Spectraman

:msp_smile


diggers_dad said:


> Intake from factory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intake after mild porting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see I didn't take much material at all from the intake port. I removed more from the exhaust which was really tiny. I tried to keep the height of each port very close to factory so as not to change the timing. I may get a little more radical on the next one and advance the timing a little bit as well. I want to run this one a while and see how it does before I get carried away.
> 
> dd


I went alittle wider on mine can't wait to try it out.:msp_smile:



:msp_smile:


----------



## diggers_dad

Spectraman said:


> :msp_smile
> I went alittle wider on mine can't wait to try it out.:msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_smile:



Did you open up the exhaust that much too? It looked like the exhaust was tiny so I concentrated my efforts there. The muffler is very restrictive also.


----------



## milkman

Gushh said:


> My 38cc made by the same company, just with a different colour scheme and brand-name also has the carb vent window, the only way I've been able to change it around was when I took the top cover off, that's when you can take it off and turn it around. I couldn't find any info about it on the manual, but it's functionality is very clear.
> 
> I assume you could pop it out if you remove the air filter cover and push it out with a screwdriver, assuming you've got access on yours (it seems the plastic finish on these isn't quite equal on each saw... So they're unique, art?)
> 
> As for oil leaks, they have an oil filter right at the oil pickup line by the tank, underneath... and this is where they often leak, also there's no vacuum release valve for the oil tank but there is an open hose for it, I had to zip-tie it into place so it wouldn't fall out and start leaking during horizontal cuts.
> 
> The way the oil pickup and filter fit into place makes it very prone to leaks, in fact with the vibrations the cup popped out on mine and it took an angry oily piss all over the place.
> 
> Nothing some silicone and heat-shrink tubing couldn't fix though, it just meant having to take it all apart.
> 
> Here's a pic of the silicone after being applied, I levelled it out afterwards. Not the prettiest, but it hasn't leaked ever since (aside from a few drops from the bar, which is common)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine came with a worn out worm drive from the oiler and the aforementioned vacuum line from the oil tank was popped off and capped with a screw (?) -- Didn't take much to bring it back to life. Came with a real Walbro carb also!
> 
> For the money, can't complain at all... in fact it keeps impressing me. It has however crapped out a few times after heavy-ish use -- wouldn't start again until cold... loss of compression due to the expansion I guess? the rings don't seem stuck though...




Thanks for posting that, I can see that elbow on mine and I kinda suspect that's where it's leaking.


----------



## Gushh

Mine hasn't leaked ever since (it would originally waste a full tank worth of bar oil within a day of just sitting on the shelf before it finally got disconnected and had to keep on pushing it back in) - I figured I was going to be spending more on oil than the chainsaw was worth if I didn't do something about it!

Let's hope it's just that simple on yours as well.

Haven't ported mine yet, I got an even cheaper engine to try that on but it turns out it's got a scored cylinder...


----------



## naturelover

FYI, the $35 doesn't include free shipping, which is more than the one for $45 and free shipping. 

Part of me wants to get one still though, as long as it was in the condition mine was in. 

Tried for the 14" one, but lost it even though I had bid the same mount as the winning bid. How does that work by the way?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overtrained

naturelover said:


> FYI, the $35 doesn't include free shipping, which is more than the one for $45 and free shipping.
> 
> Part of me wants to get one still though, as long as it was in the condition mine was in.
> 
> Tried for the 14" one, but lost it even though I had bid the same mount as the winning bid. How does that work by the way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk




If two people bid the same amount by the time the auction ends it goes to the bidder who bid first.


----------



## naturelover

Ahhh, me see. 

Guess I shoulda bumped it up another fiddy. Would have had I known he was gonna start selling them for $45. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spectraman

Code:







diggers_dad said:


> Did you open up the exhaust that much too? It looked like the exhaust was tiny so I concentrated my efforts there. The muffler is very restrictive also.



Yes I opened the exhaughst up also and will start on the muffler soon.


----------



## Gushh

How will you measure the difference between stock and modded? got two of them?, timing the cuts?


----------



## Spectraman

Gushh said:


> How will you measure the difference between stock and modded? got two of them?, timing the cuts?



Yes I do have more than one there hard to pass up on for the price.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## diggers_dad

Gushh said:


> How will you measure the difference between stock and modded? got two of them?, timing the cuts?



I have 2 and counting in the 38 cc size. I will try to post some times later. I timed it before the mods but haven't had a chance to get the carburetor dialed in where I like it since the mods. I have a couple in the 40/41 cc size as well.

dd


----------



## Philbert

Maybe they should market these as 'modification-practice-saws'?

Low $ risk. Easier than waiting around for the right used saw to show up on CL.

Philbert


----------



## Gushh

lol and much cheaper on the spares -- you just buy another one for parts. I've paid more for a piston kit than this whole saw is worth... amazing isn't it.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

*Walbro carb?*

If I read correctly, Gush mentioned it having a walbro carb, others have said its adjustable. Any model #s? I've spent more than $40 on a carb. With a b&c you'd be ahead of the game.


----------



## stled

*Another auction round*

I just ordered another at $40 prepaid shipping for one of my kids. 

He just put that choice back up and also started a new batch of saws for auction starting at $20

I haven't received the first 2 yet (maybe tomorrow or Monday) and have 2 more coming that just shipped today. Hope to get 2 runners, a play toy and a parts saw

Ed

And thanks to all of you who are working up the mods.


----------



## milkman

I just ordered another one....I won't buy any more, I won't buy any more, I won't buy any more, I won't buy any more. I won't.......


----------



## H 2 H

milkman said:


> I just ordered another one....I won't buy any more, I won't buy any more, I won't buy any more, I won't buy any more. I won't.......



I just saw they were on sale :jester:

You could use a couple more right


----------



## milkman

H 2 H said:


> I just saw they were on sale :jester:
> 
> You could use a couple more right




Come to think of it, one would be just the right size for the wife.


----------



## Overtrained

Im tempted to buy one of these turds......


----------



## Overtrained

H 2 H said:


> I just saw they were on sale :jester:
> 
> You could use a couple more right



The seller is definitely watching this thread


----------



## H 2 H

Overtrained said:


> Im tempted to buy one of these turds......





You do know which parent saw company they copied don't you ? to make these saw's there top notch


----------



## Overtrained

H 2 H said:


> You do know which parent saw company they copied don't you ? to make these saw's there top notch


----------



## naturelover

I wonder if he is watching..... 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overtrained

naturelover said:


> I wonder if he is watching.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk



I think someone in the thread is the seller, its a conspiracy! :yoyo:


----------



## H 2 H

Overtrained said:


> I think someone in the thread is the seller, its a conspiracy! :yoyo:




It's 08


----------



## H 2 H

Overtrained said:


>





:jester:


----------



## Gushh

GrassGuerilla said:


> If I read correctly, Gush mentioned it having a walbro carb, others have said its adjustable. Any model #s? I've spent more than $40 on a carb. With a b&c you'd be ahead of the game.



Mine is similar but wasn't bought on these auctions, it's just made by the same company. If you are a big brand you can order these saws in any colour scheme with your own logo and with any optionals given to you by the manufacturing plant. Usually involves choosing the brake handle, different designs for the caps, type of air filter, etc.

This one I have has a real Walbro, but the ones on the auctions have a copied/fake Walbro, they are adjustable on Lo and Hi, I actually have one of them and it's not too bad. However my fake Walbro didn't come with a prime bulb fitting 

If I were you I'd buy the saws for parts


----------



## Overtrained

Damn it, my finger slipped and hit the bid button:bang:


----------



## Overtrained

08f150 just end the auction early and let me know what shipping is to ny, stop messing around already!


----------



## BDM53ENT

I found a cure to this madness. Each time you read this thread, or think about buying one, put $40 away somewhere. Before long you will be able to buy a really nice saw :hmm3grin2orange:



(Disclaimer: I am not bashing the saw, just saying )


----------



## o8f150

Overtrained said:


> 08f150 just end the auction early and let me know what shipping is to ny, stop messing around already!



i wish i could then i would get a bunch
i just can't believe what i started here,, as many as this guy has sold because of this thread he needs to just GIVE me one for sening him so much business :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Overtrained

o8f150 said:


> i wish i could then i would get a bunch
> i just can't believe what i started here,, as many as this guy has sold because of this thread he needs to just GIVE me one for sening him so much business :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Your feeding the chainsaw addict's


----------



## o8f150

dang it,,, i couldn't leave the button alone :bang::bang::bang: i just got a 38ccer heading my way


----------



## Overtrained

o8f150 said:


> dang it,,, i couldn't leave the button alone :bang::bang::bang: i just got a 38ccer heading my way



You blow up the first one you have yet?


----------



## o8f150

Overtrained said:


> You blow up the first one you have yet?



i might still be running,, a guy came into the shop a while back needing a saw and didn't have any money so he traded me 2 compound bows for it


----------



## Overtrained

Good trade! Its going to be funny when he goes on the bay for replacement parts and sees the whole saw for $40


----------



## tilenick

Overtrained said:


> Good trade! Its going to be funny when he goes on the bay for replacement parts and sees the whole saw for $40



He won't be able to get one with the sweet mods done to it like o8 did to that one. Also if im thinking right, I think it was the 42cc model that was traded.


----------



## naturelover

Guess I'll have to add a x2 to the siggy line....

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## rmihalek

After reading the Earthquake thread last Friday, I threw in a bid on eBay for $25. I won the auction for $22 and with $14 shipping, here it is. It runs and the piston looks shiny and new. There's plenty of meat around the exhaust port for widening. The muffler is so choked down you could probably run this thing in church and nobody would know.


----------



## millbilly

*you wore me down*

I can't believe this thread is over 32 pages of on and on. Well it worked I bought one, and have no idea why. Maybe more money than sense. I only have 30 to 40 saws. Now I have an eartquake. I will experiment on. I bought a foredom grinder for Christmas with snow on the ground sounds like a plan.


----------



## H 2 H

You open up this saw's and they will surprise ya 

Granted there not powerful but for what they are there great little saw's


----------



## rmihalek

millbilly said:


> I can't believe this thread is over 32 pages of on and on. Well it worked I bought one, and have no idea why. Maybe more money than sense. I only have 30 to 40 saws. Now I have an eartquake. I will experiment on. I bought a foredom grinder for Christmas with snow on the ground sounds like a plan.



That's an awesome idea. If there was ever a platform for learning how to do some engine mods, this is it. Well, with the caveat that once someone puts a grinder to the cylinder, we'll have to see how the metal is. If there are big inclusions, then maybe opening up the ports might not be such a good idea if chunks of slag are tearing out.


----------



## H 2 H

rmihalek said:


> That's an awesome idea. If there was ever a platform for learning how to do some engine mods, this is it. Well, with the caveat that once someone puts a grinder to the cylinder, we'll have to see how the metal is. If there are big inclusions, then maybe opening up the ports might not be such a good idea if chunks of slag are tearing out.



It's been posted here that two of them have been cleaned up (ports); mine didn't flake at all when cleaning them up


----------



## diggers_dad

rmihalek said:


> That's an awesome idea. If there was ever a platform for learning how to do some engine mods, this is it. Well, with the caveat that once someone puts a grinder to the cylinder, we'll have to see how the metal is. If there are big inclusions, then maybe opening up the ports might not be such a good idea if chunks of slag are tearing out.



I opened the exhaust significantly and the intake moderately. No inclusions found. The castings aren't the best I've seen, but they're not too bad either. I have two more on the way. Worst case scenario I can get my money back out of them very easily. 

I was suspicious of the carb because it was a knock off of a Walbro, but I can't complain about it. It seems to be a pretty good copy and adjusted out well to the increased need for fuel after the port work. I would really like to get my hands on a few of the 45 cc models.

dd


----------



## o8f150

when i get mine i will run it before and after porting to see how much of a gain i can get,, i tracked mine and it will be here weds,,, i might go bid on another one just for sh*** and giggles


----------



## o8f150

:bang::bang::bang::bang: blasted bid buttons,,, dang thing clicked itself when i was looking at it contemplating on getting another one :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Walt41

I have like $70 in my pay pal account, I can transfer it to my other account and but a half tank of gas for my truck or go Quaking for a couple more of these things....Hmmmm


----------



## Chris-PA

Well, I ordered one. I've become very attached to my strato McCulloch MS4018 (a RedMax GZ4000 clone) for the light weight, reduced fuel use and reduced exhaust fumes, and many of the parts on this thing will swap. The clutch and drive sprockets for the Mac are not cheap, the bar and chain will fit many of my saws, and I've wanted a spike because the saw is so light. For $40 I don't even care much if it runs, the parts alone are worth it


----------



## joesmith

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Well, I ordered one. I've become very attached to my strato McCulloch MS4018 (a RedMax GZ4000 clone) for the light weight, reduced fuel use and reduced exhaust fumes, and many of the parts on this thing will swap. The clutch and drive sprockets for the Mac are not cheap, the bar and chain will fit many of my saws, and I've wanted a spike because the saw is so light. For $40 I don't even care much if it runs, the parts alone are worth it



Just a little FYI...both of my 38cc'ers have the most putrid exhaust stench out of any of my saws...my huskys smell the best for some reason? Same fuel.


----------



## naturelover

Believe it was mentioned before, but mine smokes when its cold...

When I first got it, that glue they use to put the heat shield on under the muffler was smelling and smoking, but now its just the exhaust.

Other saws don't do this using the same fuel... :msp_confused:

Do these have a cat muffler?


----------



## joesmith

naturelover said:


> Believe it was mentioned before, but mine smokes when its cold...
> 
> When I first got it, that glue they use to put the heat shield on under the muffler was smelling and smoking, but now its just the exhaust.
> 
> Other saws don't do this using the same fuel... :msp_confused:
> 
> Do these have a cat muffler?



Yeah....super sloppy heat shield install...like a 2 year old and a hot glue gun!

I think so (cat)...if not then it is just extremely closed off... I have only opened my exhaust port and removed a restrictive piece...but it sounds like you are or were running rich and need to burn off some excess oil in that muffler.


----------



## Chris-PA

I'll keep it together as a running saw (assuming it does run) until I need parts from it. I already have a spare drive sprocket & clutch so it may live for a while. I may even port it because the jug won't swap and I already have another good non-strato 40cc saw (Husky 142). Parts like the recoil and clutch cover are what I'm looking for - these could be quite expensive for my Mac.


----------



## diggers_dad

naturelover said:


> Believe it was mentioned before, but mine smokes when its cold...
> 
> When I first got it, that glue they use to put the heat shield on under the muffler was smelling and smoking, but now its just the exhaust.
> 
> Other saws don't do this using the same fuel... :msp_confused:
> 
> Do these have a cat muffler?



When I opened the muffler on mine I found not only was it VERY restricted, it had a rectangular "box" of metal mesh, sort of like the scouring pad my wife uses in the kitchen. It was very tightly packed and the exhaust is forced to go through it on its way to exit the muffler. I've never seen anything similar on other exhausts, but it was very quiet until I did the muffler mod and bypassed / removed all that restrictive stuff.


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> When I opened the muffler on mine I found not only was it VERY restricted, it had a rectangular "box" of metal mesh, sort of like the scouring pad my wife uses in the kitchen. It was very tightly packed and the exhaust is forced to go through it on its way to exit the muffler. I've never seen anything similar on other exhausts, but it was very quiet until I did the muffler mod and bypassed / removed all that restrictive stuff.



that was the cat DD


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> Just a little FYI...both of my 38cc'ers have the most putrid exhaust stench out of any of my saws...my huskys smell the best for some reason? Same fuel.



that was your azz you was smelling


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> that was the cat DD



I never did like cats. One more good reason not to have one around.

I guess that's the first saw I've owned that was "modern" enough to have the cat muffler. The Ryobi / Zenoah muffler doesn't use that stuff, much less restrictive on the inside.

dd


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> that was your azz you was smelling



Hey o8...my ms170 in the auctions is better than yours...oke:


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> Hey o8...my ms170 in the auctions is better than yours...oke:



"I have a potty mouth" :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> "I have a potty mouth" :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Guess my azz still stinks, huh?


----------



## diggers_dad

joesmith said:


> Hey o8...my ms170 in the auctions is better than yours...oke:





o8f150 said:


> "I have a potty mouth" :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, and you're both selling 'em because the Quakes are more fun to run!! otstir:



Have we really made 34 pages of posts on these saws? Yikes!


----------



## joesmith

diggers_dad said:


> Yeah, and you're both selling 'em because the Quakes are more fun to run!! otstir:



That and to buy more quakies!


----------



## naturelover

Thanks for the info on the muff..

It probably is what is smoking then, as I do have it tuned a little rich still. Did get to really listening to it to tune it, and leaned it out a little. Still a little rich, but will leave as is.

Did make its maiden voyage as an ATV saw but didn't get to see any wood.

Had a chance, but I would have probably needed to bring along some extra gas and oil. 







Sandy really hit hard here... 

Besides, it wasn't somewhere I needed to get through to get home or anything, just had to turn around. Didn't look much better beyond there anyway....


----------



## o8f150

guess thats why i have one going to be here weds and bidding on another one,,geeezzzz and here i was trying to sell a few to help pay for a new front porch


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> Have we really made 34 pages of posts on these saws? Yikes!


sad isn't it


----------



## joesmith

"Thanks for the info on the muff.."


...you did that on purpose!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> guess thats why i have one going to be here weds and bidding on another one,,geeezzzz and here i was trying to sell a few to help pay for a new front porch



No kidding. I have one on the shelf, one on the bench, two in the mail from evilbay, and bidding on two more. Crap. I won't even mention the 40 cc Ryobi and 41 cc Quake on the shelf before this all started. :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> sad isn't it



No.


----------



## o8f150

we keep this up i will end up buying the guy out:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:,,, oh wth,, might as well put a bid on another one,, my front porch fund is screwed anyway


----------



## Overtrained

Which one of you mutts outbid me


----------



## o8f150

Overtrained said:


> Which one of you mutts outbid me



i confess,, it was joe


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> sad isn't it



The little buggers are just so much fun to play with. Easy to tear down, easy to mod, and they really wake up for a small saw. Even if I could find a reason to bash them - they're less than $40!! Just like new! 

I tried tinkering with Poulans and Homelites to get the basics of porting, muffler mods, and timing down. The trouble is, you always started with a non-running saw. With these, every saw I've got so far has had 150 psi or better from the start and I don't have to clean it before I start working on it. I'm not seeing a down side to these yet.


----------



## diggers_dad

Overtrained said:


> Which one of you mutts outbid me





o8f150 said:


> i confess,, it was joe



I'm trying to be careful there. I figure if we all back off he'll lower the price back down to $35 with free shipping. The only ones I bid on were less than $21 and had no other bidders when I put my bid in. I don't want to run them up for everybody.


----------



## naturelover

joesmith said:


> "Thanks for the info on the muff.."
> 
> 
> ...you did that on purpose!!!!




LOL.

Didn't, promise!


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> you guys need to quit buying these things so he will put them on sale again....:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:



I agree.....knock it off you guys! Sellingitasis is getting bold on pricing!


----------



## joesmith

Hey, BTW everyone....this thread is now officially longer than the poulan pro 5020av thread!!:wave:

And the 5020av is now 179.99 at costco...gotta say I am interested


----------



## Overtrained

diggers_dad said:


> I'm trying to be careful there. I figure if we all back off he'll lower the price back down to $35 with free shipping. The only ones I bid on were less than $21 and had no other bidders when I put my bid in. I don't want to run them up for everybody.



Yeah exactly, im not going to drive the prices up.


----------



## stinkbait

*Finally got around to porting mine*

#s
IN - 80
EX - 108
TR - 128
BD - 20

Pics



















My motivation


----------



## ckelp

teenage mutant turtles?


----------



## stinkbait

ckelp said:


> teenage mutant turtles?



I'm an 80s kid.


----------



## ckelp

stinkbait said:


> I'm an 80s kid.


did you have the halloween costume like me? hell i even had the bike


----------



## stinkbait

ckelp said:


> did you have the halloween costume like me? hell i even had the bike



I was poor, but I did have a set of nunchucks made from two pieces of firewood connected by a short piece of dog chain.


----------



## dswensen

Stephen C. said:


> you guys need to quit buying these things so he will put them on sale again....:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:
> 
> I like buying them for $35 shipped...but I still haven't got any oil...



I didn't get a chain, oil, or scrench with my $35 wonder. I e-mailed the seller a note and asked how I could get the chain. He sent me a nice note back the next day with the Fed Ex tracking numbers for a chain. Nice guy. We'll see when it gets here.


----------



## stinkbait

Stephen C. said:


> stinkbait said:
> 
> 
> 
> #s
> IN - 80
> EX - 108
> TR - 128
> BD - 20
> 
> Pics
> 
> that should wake it up a bit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have went with a little different #s, but I didn't want to wait for my FIL to turn the base of the cylinder down. So I just worked with what I had.
Click to expand...


----------



## diggers_dad

stinkbait said:


> #s
> IN - 80
> EX - 108
> TR - 128
> BD - 20
> 
> Pics



MUCH more aggressive than anything I've done so far. I'll be interested in knowing how it runs. I was going to gradually work my way up to something like that, but I'm weeks away from taking out that much material. 



Also, I don't have a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle shotglass...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stinkbait

diggers_dad said:


> MUCH more aggressive than anything I've done so far. I'll be interested in knowing how it runs. I was going to gradually work my way up to something like that, but I'm weeks away from taking out that much material.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't have a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle shotglass...:hmm3grin2orange:



It is pretty aggressive. I hope that the carb can dish out enough fuel. I may have to find a bigger one.


----------



## Philbert

diggers_dad said:


> MUCH more aggressive than anything I've done so far. . . . I was going to gradually work my way up to something like that, but I'm weeks away from taking out that much material.




Really? If you ruin it, I think I know where you can get some replacement cylinders cheap!

Philbert


----------



## singinwoodwackr

o8f150 said:


> that was your azz you was smelling



or...the Chinese have a contract with this outfit...
Amazon.com: Liquid Ass: Toys & Games


----------



## Chris-PA

stinkbait said:


> #s
> IN - 80
> EX - 108
> TR - 128
> BD - 20


Did you happen to record the original numbers?


----------



## o8f150

OMG,, i can't believe you are doing major porting on this saw stinkbait,,, but i guess if it doesn't run good nothing lost but a little bit of time:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
the only thread about a certain saw i have even seen get this long is one of masterminds or one of the other builders threads,, now guys,,, this earthquake has just gotten out of hand now :msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## o8f150

singinwoodwackr said:


> or...the Chinese have a contract with this outfit...
> Amazon.com: Liquid Ass: Toys & Games



thanks for posting that,, i just ordered a dozen bottles


----------



## Overtrained

singinwoodwackr said:


> or...the Chinese have a contract with this outfit...
> Amazon.com: Liquid Ass: Toys & Games



"Smells like ASS ... only worse"



HAHAHAHAH


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> thanks for posting that,, i just ordered a dozen bottles



Are you going to start another thread about this also ?


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Are you going to start another thread about this also ?



don't give me any ideas


----------



## poorboypaul

I thought it said "smells like SS"


----------



## H 2 H

poorboypaul said:


> I thought it said "smells like SS"




or ..... :taped:


----------



## diggers_dad

Two more just arrived via Fed Ex. Both have a little oil on the bottom but no evidence of actually being used. No sawdust anywhere, one still has the spacer where the bar goes, as well as a bottle of 2 stroke oil. Both have screnches, manuals, brand new bars and chains. I haven't run compression tests on either one yet but they both feel very good. 

They are like a little grey plague multiplying in my basement... :help::help:


----------



## brokenbudget

so who is selling these? i looked on eb and other sights but no findy?:confused2:


----------



## diggers_dad

brokenbudget said:


> so who is selling these? i looked on eb and other sights but no findy?:confused2:



CS3816 Earthquake Chainsaw 16" 38cc Viper Engine Oregon Bar Parts Repair Used | eBay

Edit: Thou shalt not overbid thy fellow AS members...


----------



## rmotoman

I decided to make the jump and bid on one. Might as well join the fun.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

well :taped:,, i just orderd my lumber from my lumber guy and i saved 70.00 for my deck project,, so i figured wth,,, that dang buy now button clicked itself,,, i am going to kill that button,,40.00 free shipping,,, i think i have freaking lost it,, i have 2 on the way and bidding on another one,, so i should have 3 by the end of next week,,,, i think i have a serious problem,,, i think i need to go and pray to the saw gods and ask for forgiveness :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

rmotoman said:


> I decided to make the jump and bid on one. Might as well join the fun.:hmm3grin2orange:



just 1,, thats all??? you chicken,,, you are a sorry turd if you only get 1 :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rmotoman

o8f150 said:


> just 1,, thats all??? you chicken,,, you are a sorry turd if you only get 1 :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Well my bank account says only 1 at this time. Maybe I should sell some better saws to buy a couple more of these piles of crap.


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> well :taped:,, i just orderd my lumber from my lumber guy and i saved 70.00 for my deck project,, so i figured wth,,, that dang buy now button clicked itself,,, i am going to kill that button,,40.00 free shipping,,, i think i have freaking lost it,, i have 2 on the way and bidding on another one,, so i should have 3 by the end of next week,,,, i think i have a serious problem,,, i think i need to go and pray to the saw gods and ask for forgiveness :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



One of us should message him and tell him we'd bite if he'd go back to the $35 buy it now price. I'd get a couple more at that price. I just hate to pay more than I have to. He had to be turning a profit at $35 or he wouldn't have sold them that low. 

Take a breath, 08, hold out for lower prices and then you can have more money to spend on your curvy interests...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H

Whoops my finger slipped again darn it :msp_ohmy:


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> just 1,, thats all??? you chicken,,, you are a sorry turd if you only get 1 :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





H 2 H said:


> Whoops my finger slipped again darn it :msp_ohmy:



Wow. I thought I caved in easy. You guys are pathetic. Which makes me feel better about my own horde of these little saws!


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Whoops my finger slipped again darn it :msp_ohmy:



Keep your booger hook off the click switch:jester:


----------



## o8f150

i think this thread is getting out of control :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: but its fun


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> i think this thread is getting out of control :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: but its fun



Glad you sold your ms170 before I sold mine....yeah real GLAD:jester:


----------



## H 2 H

LOL; the replacement chain cost more than the 38 cc saw :taped:


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> Glad you sold your ms170 before I sold mine....yeah real GLAD:jester:



it ain't sold yet,, i should have the money in hand this afternoon:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> LOL; the replacement chain cost more than the 38 cc saw :taped:



thats why i am glad i have a roll of chain sitting in the shop and its non safety too


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> it ain't sold yet,, i should have the money in hand this afternoon:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Well goodie f'in gumdrops:msp_biggrin:


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Keep your booger hook off the click switch:jester:



If someone came to you (anybody) and said I'll double your money in a weeks time would you do it ?


----------



## o8f150

Stephen C. said:


> he would probably sell more of them if he had a buy it now price of $75 shipping included
> after all everybody knows that you can't buy a new running chainsaw for $35 delivered to your door,
> those have got to be junk clapped out parts saws that only a bunch of saw freaks would have any interest in.:msp_scared:



they are not junk saws at all,, the one i built,, the reason for this thread,, was in new condition,, i didn't look like it was ever run,, by the time i got done doing the mods it was a good runner


----------



## diggers_dad

Stephen C. said:


> he would probably sell more of them if he had a buy it now price of $75 shipping included
> after all everybody knows that you can't buy a new running chainsaw for $35 delivered to your door,
> those have got to be junk clapped out parts saws that only a bunch of saw freaks would have any interest in.:msp_scared:



Someone put this guy on the "Spam" list. $75!!!! Hush, he might hear you!!!! :msp_scared::msp_scared: How can I delete someone else's post?? :help:



I just checked the compression on the two that came this morning. The first one had 162 psi and the second had 170! Strong spark on both of 'em, too.


----------



## o8f150

:bang::bang::bang: dang finger got the twitch again,,, ok,, i did hit the button for another one,, so now i have 2 ending in 2 days,, and 2 on the way,,, i feel so dirty,, i need to go pray to the chainsaw gods,,, i feel so unclean and need forgiveness,,PLEASE FORGIVE ME!!!!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> they are not junk saws at all,, the one i built,, the reason for this thread,, was in new condition,, i didn't look like it was ever run,, by the time i got done doing the mods it was a good runner



+1

I haven't had a bad one yet. The lowest compression reading out of the box was 150 psi, and I have a 45 cc model with almost 200 psi. I just need time to run them and see how they hold up. Just a muff mod and a good chain does wonders.


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> :bang::bang::bang: dang finger got the twitch again,,, ok,, i did hit the button for another one,, so now i have 2 ending in 2 days,, and 2 on the way,,, i feel so dirty,, i need to go pray to the chainsaw gods,,, i feel so unclean and need forgiveness,,PLEASE FORGIVE ME!!!!!!!



Say three hail mary's and take a shower, soldier!


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> I just checked the compression on the two that came this morning. The first one had 162 psi and the second had 170! Strong spark on both of 'em, too.



that makes them junk so send them to me and i will dispose of the properly


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> Say three hail mary's and take a shower, soldier!



:msp_lol::msp_lol:,, wooooooohoooooooooo,, i'm saved,,,







time to go get another one


----------



## o8f150

Stephen C. said:


> shhhhhhh:taped:
> 
> all 6 of mine are like new.....3 had never had the bars mounted, chain still in plastic...opcorn:



you got 6??? you bas****,,, now i need to get a few more to stay at the top of the count list:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> he would probably sell more of them if he had a buy it now price of $75 shipping included
> after all everybody knows that you can't buy a new running chainsaw for $35 delivered to your door,
> those have got to be junk clapped out parts saws that only a bunch of saw freaks would have any interest in.:msp_scared:


The only reason we're getting these saws at these prices is because someone's already taken a loss on them. They were not offered at this price to begin with, and as I said before there is no way even the Chinese can make a chainsaw and ship it across the world and make a profit at $35. This is a one time deal because something went wrong somewhere, who knows what happened. And it won't last.

OTOH, you may be right about the $75 thing - too many people confuse high price with value, the low end Stihls being a prime example. These are RedMax G3800 designs, which are really one of the best small saw designs out there. They're obsolete now due to the lack of strato engines, but then so are the little Stihls and various other saws. The Chinese should be able to sell a ton of these in other markets that don't have US emissions requirements, and without the restrictive cat mufflers either. They'll be very competitive.


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> that makes them junk so send them to me and i will dispose of the properly



Sure. Just PM your addy and $95 each, which will include shipping, packaging in the original box, a bar, chain, scrench and possibly a bottle of 2 stroke oil...... 

Plus, if your spend more that $75 on a saw you won't get that "dirty" feeling you get at lower prices.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

*Just wondering.*

I was wondering what would make Sears back out on a batch of these. If you read the reviews on the saw, they seem to hardly run out of the box. Have all these needed carb adjustment to make them run? All the reviews that claimed they knew how to adjust a carb were very happy. Those who expected a runner out of the box were either very unhappy, or returned the saw.

My conclusion: $99-$179 that needs set up for $35-$40 is crazy cheap.

Edit: Aw heck. Got a pair coming. If I keep both, should be able to scavenge parts to keep at least one going for a good long time.


----------



## o8f150

GrassGuerilla said:


> I was wondering what would make Sears back out on a batch of these. If you read the reviews on the saw, they seem to hardly run out of the box. Have all these needed carb adjustment to make them run? All the reviews that claimed they knew how to adjust a carb were very happy. Those who expected a runner out of the box were either very unhappy, or returned the saw.
> 
> My conclusion: $99-$179 that needs set up for $35-$40 is crazy cheap.
> 
> Edit: Aw heck. Got a pair coming. If I keep both, should be able to scavenge parts to keep at least one going for a good long time.



the one i did on here all it needed was the carb leaned out a bit,, well plus a MM,, the one that gets here weds i will post a before and after vid of it,, it is 38cc
now a FYI for everyone,, sellingitasis is listing a bunch more weds,, and no i don't know him or am i getting a kick back from him,,, price i couldn't tell you but i just might have to get a couple of more


----------



## Philbert

GrassGuerilla said:


> I was wondering what would make Sears back out on a batch of these.



Not just Sears. Seen them at Menards's, Cabela's (yes, Cabela's - wrote them a note about that), and other stores as well. Might just have not moved fast enough.

Some of these stores only place them on their shelves if the importer agrees to take back any returns or unsold stock for full credit. Some do not pay until the item is sold at retail. Then there are returns processing companies that accept things, especially mail order returns, and auction them off 'as-is' by the container to re-sellers who place them on CL or eBay, etc. - almost like "Storage Wars". Big retail is a different world than the Mom and Pop stores.

"Factory Reconditioned" I understand also means retuned goods that were not necessarily defective. Could be torn packaging or scrapes. Could be a customer who buys/uses/returns instead of renting. Not sure how much of a look over or actual testing gets done. Might vary by the manufacturer.

Since Earthquake is not manufactured here, they would have to set up a whole system to 'Factory Recondition' their returns, so dumping them on eBay is probably simpler.

Just how I understand it.

Philbert


----------



## o8f150

Philbert said:


> Not just Sears. Seen them at Menards's, Cabela's (yes, Cabela's - wrote them a note about that), and other stores as well. Might just have not moved fast enough.
> 
> Some of these stores only place them on their shelves if the importer agrees to take back any returns or unsold stock for full credit. Some do not pay until the item is sold at retail. Then there are returns processing companies that accept things, especially mail order returns, and auction them off 'as-is' by the container to re-sellers who place them on CL or eBay, etc. - almost like "Storage Wars". Big retail is a different world than the Mom and Pop stores.
> 
> "Factory Reconditioned" I understand also means retuned goods that were not necessarily defective. Could be torn packaging or scrapes. Could be a customer who buys/uses/returns instead of renting. Not sure how much of a look over or actual testing gets done. Might vary by the manufacturer.
> 
> Since Earthquake is not manufactured here, they would have to set up a whole system to 'Factory Recondition' their returns, so dumping them on eBay is probably simpler.
> 
> Just how I understand it.
> 
> Philbert



very very possible


----------



## Chris-PA

I'm also wondering if they meet the latest emissions regs - maybe they passed their sell-by date? It's non-strato with a cat - I'm not sure if that is cutting it anymore. Husky sold that junk in 2007 when my 142e was made, but they quickly went to strato, and Stihl is finally changing over now.


----------



## o8f150

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I'm also wondering if they meet the latest emissions regs - maybe they passed their sell-by date? It's non-strato with a cat - I'm not sure if that is cutting it anymore. Husky sold that junk in 2007 when my 142e was made, but they quickly went to strato, and Stihl is finally changing over now.



it does have a cat muffler


----------



## homelitejim

Ok lets start seeing some pics of the work done and some more before and after vids. I can't wait to start seeing them in the scrap yard.


----------



## o8f150

if i can get 1 cord of wood cut per saw i am way ahead of the ball game


----------



## joesmith

homelitejim said:


> Ok lets start seeing some pics of the work done and some more before and after vids. I can't wait to start seeing them in the scrap yard.



Why...so you can dig em out and start tinkerin for free?:jester:


----------



## PJF1313

.

Well, *THANKS* to o8, I have a 45, 41, and 6 38's sittin' in the shop....:hmm3grin2orange:



The 45 seems to be a little "beefier" than the others - and a little more of a PIA to get the cat out of the muff.

The 41 and the 38's have the same mufflers, so after hacking the first one, the others where a piece of cake...

All have between 140 to 170ish compression. None came with oil, only one came with a file, 2 with the chain in the bag.
The only one that _may _have been used is the 41.

I'll set the butchers at work loose on 3 of the 38's, and see how they hold up...


----------



## diggers_dad

PJF1313 said:


> .
> 
> Well, *THANKS* to o8, I have a 45, 41, and 6 38's sittin' in the shop....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> The 45 seems to be a little "beefier" than the others - and a little more of a PIA to get the cat out of the muff.
> 
> The 41 and the 38's have the same mufflers, so after hacking the first one, the others where a piece of cake...
> 
> All have between 140 to 170ish compression. None came with oil, only one came with a file, 2 with the chain in the bag.
> The only one that _may _have been used is the 41.
> 
> I'll set the butchers at work loose on 3 of the 38's, and see how they hold up...





Can you weigh the 45 and the 38 pho? I talked to the local Redmax dealer who said they were almost the exact same weight.

dd


----------



## H 2 H

All know is when the _*"HUSKYQUAKE"*_ came out to play before Christmas (and before stickers) the neighbors wanted one (so that 3 Quakes) and now with a couple more coming it just makes more play money for me. Each of the ones I've sold they _*KNOW*_ it's _*as is*_ I've even told them I would sharping the chain when ever they want they just have to drop of there saw's


----------



## o8f150

PJF1313 said:


> .
> 
> Well, *THANKS* to o8, I have a 45, 41, and 6 38's sittin' in the shop....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> .



just rub it in


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> All know is when the _*"HUSKYQUAKE"*_ came out to play before Christmas (and before stickers) the neighbors wanted one (so that 3 Quakes) and now with a couple more coming it just makes more play money for me. Each of the ones I've sold they _*KNOW*_ it's _*as is*_ I've even told them I would sharping the chain when ever they want they just have to drop of there saw's



Hey where those stickers at man???? :bang:


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Hey where those stickers at man???? :bang:



It's Tulsa Shootout and Chilli Bowl time he is down in Tulsa another week working on cars :msp_smile:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> It's Tulsa Shootout and Chilli Bowl time he is down in Tulsa another week working on cars :msp_smile:



Yeah, well I feel like I am more excited about it than you are...


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> Quakers.............it is o8's fault
> 
> O.K. I have joined the religion but I am not going to drink the cool aid....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I have a sixpack of 38's that I hope to have time to play with after the holidays



No Kool Aid here...just good old commune chainsaws straight out of the people's republic...protest too much and we will send out the tanks, however!


----------



## H 2 H

Yeah; _*No Jim Jones (orange) Kool Aid*_ here there is to many _*EARTHQUAKES*_ happening :jester:


----------



## farmerdoug

*Work with him directly through paypal*

Another option is to work with Mike directly. You would need to solicit him for the saws outside of ebay. He can invoice you and you send the paypal payment. You don't have ebay protection, but if you want to save a couple $$, then this might be an option. My payment went to: [email protected] - You might introduce yourself and see if he will sell to you directly. 

My ebay account was all messed up and I got locked out of purchasing from him. The ebay account hadn't been used in 2 years and my email address was no longer valid.

Paypal was the only option for me, so I don't think it violated anything since my ebay account is not working.


----------



## joesmith

farmerdoug said:


> Another option is to work with Mike directly. You would need to solicit him for the saws outside of ebay. He can invoice you and you send the paypal payment. You don't have ebay protection, but if you want to save a couple $$, then this might be an option. My payment went to: [email protected] - You might introduce yourself and see if he will sell to you directly.
> 
> My ebay account was all messed up and I got locked out of purchasing from him. The ebay account hadn't been used in 2 years and my email address was no longer valid.
> 
> Paypal was the only option for me, so I don't think it violated anything since my ebay account is not working.



Anything to bypass fleabay is a plus...hate those guys...although my ms170 is on there now.

[video=youtube_share;mpU0j6]http://youtu.be/mpU0j6####4[/video]

Last one of these on there went for 190+ shipping and no extras!!! Shameless self promotion, but will sell to the right AS member for 160 with shipping...


----------



## naturelover

I wonder how many of these things we've bought?

Think we are over a hundred?


----------



## o8f150

naturelover said:


> I wonder how many of these things we've bought?
> 
> Think we are over a hundred?



at least that many and i think from the same seller


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> at least that many and i think from the same seller



Before I got totally into saws, I almost bought one of these on ebay for like 119.00 or so....glad I didn't. 

I wanted a inexpensive saw to get rid of a bunch of diseased aspens. Now, I can't stop buying them.


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> Before I got totally into saws, I almost bought one of these on ebay for like 119.00 or so....glad I didn't.
> 
> I wanted a inexpensive saw to get rid of a bunch of diseased aspens. Now, I can't stop buying them.



hoarder:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

naturelover said:


> I wonder how many of these things we've bought?
> 
> Think we are over a hundred?



My 45 cc and 40 cc models came from other sources, but I've got 4 from him so far and bidding on 2 more...


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> hoarder:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Did I hear Mister Pot calling Mister Kettle a name? 

Really, you're one to talk.


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> hoarder:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



If the gubbament reads this thread they may deny my right to firearms claiming a mental disorder through hoarding...

Also, A&E, if you are reading; I will gladly be on hoarders, for enough $, and I will not shave or clean anything for two months prior...including my azz as o8 says. Should be nice and aromatic by then.


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> Did I hear Mister Pot calling Mister Kettle a name?
> 
> Really, you're one to talk.



no,, i'm just a ho
hey wait,, i have 1 346xp,,, 1 327xp,,, 1 ms-250,, 2 ms-170's ,, yep i could be a hoarder


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> If the gubbament reads this thread they may deny my right to firearms claiming a mental disorder through hoarding...
> 
> Also, A&E, if you are reading; I will gladly be on hoarders, for enough $, and I will not shave or clean anything for two months prior...including my azz as o8 says. Should be nice and aromatic by then.



now that was more info we needed nasty azz


----------



## dswensen

Sheesh, you guys ---- PEER PRESSURE! Just got my second one coming. (I hate this thread )


----------



## diggers_dad

dswensen said:


> Sheesh, you guys ---- PEER PRESSURE! Just got my second one coming. (I hate this thread )



I'm going to get in touch with the mods and see if I can have this thread moved or locked out or something. There are TOO MANY people getting in on this deal. 

40 pages of nonsense. Don't listen to anything being posted here! It's all lies! These are all posts made by the guy selling them and 0 eight F one fiddy. They have scammed you! You are throwing money away! Do not buy them! 

Beware! If you buy one your children and grandchildren will be born naked! Your dogs will pee on your tires! Stay away! Keep out!


----------



## o8f150

dswensen said:


> Sheesh, you guys ---- PEER PRESSURE! Just got my second one coming. (I hate this thread )



just the 2nd one??? you need to get on the ball,, you need at least half dozen on the shelves,, ask joe and digger,, they are trying to get a dozen HOARDED up


----------



## naturelover

Well, I tell ya, at $35 to $40 a pop, they are hard to beat.

I swear, the temptation to buy a bunch of these and flip them.....

As said, you can't even buy a bar and chain for the price of these complete, running saws. I will probably end up with 3 of them, especially if a 14" comes up. I have a whole other saw for parts now, for $40. You add up the wear items on a saw; chain, bar, sprocket and such, you'd have over $40 in that, not to mention the carb. 

Really, just can't go wrong with these things....

ETA: My next one will probably arrive in pieces since I said that.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joesmith

naturelover said:


> Well, I tell ya, at $35 to $40 a pop, they are hard to beat.
> 
> I swear, the temptation to buy a bunch of these and flip them.....
> 
> As said, you can't even buy a bar and chain for the price of these complete, running saws. I will probably end up with 3 of them, especially if a 14" comes up. I have a whole other saw for parts now, for $40. You add up the wear items on a saw; chain, bar, sprocket and such, you'd have over $40 in that, not to mention the carb.
> 
> Really, just can't go wrong with these things....
> 
> ETA: My next one will probably arrive in pieces since I said that.. :hmm3grin2orange:



I worry about that too, but no one has received a dud yet.


----------



## naturelover

WOO HOO!!!

I'll be the first then!!! :jester:

Twas kinda the reason I was balking at $45. These are parts saws after all, we are taking a chance that they could arrive in pieces, or shot, with no warranty or recourse. I don't see me as interested in one if the price meanders above what it is now.

However, I'd be REALLY interested near the $25 mark or so...


----------



## TreeTangler

I don't know if anybody watched the news tonight, but northern Maine was shaken by a record quake tonight. I got it in the shop a few hours ago. My first impressions were pretty bleak. I was beginning to wonder if it was even worth the $36 I spent. Here's what I found:

- the file is cheap but works.
- The scrench is a joke, it'll end up being thrown in the side by side for an extra.
- the bar and chain are what you would expect on an entry level saw but not dissapointing.
- the fit and finish on the saw leave a bad taste in your mouth at first. All the stickers really don't do it justice and are already half peeled off. The chainbreak cover is very difficult to get lined up, there is a little nub on the back that you really have to force in to get right.
- It blew about 130 lbs of compression out of the box, I'll check it again after a few tanks.
- The saw looks like it was never in wood, but it had definately been run.
- Took 5 pulls to start out of the box, once warmed it fired on the first pull everytime.
- It is quite cold blooded, but once warmed up run better than I could have expected.
- I ran it against my Husqvarna 136 and 142. The 136 walked all over it and the 142 truly blew it away. To be fair, this is what I expected and wasn't really a fair test in my eyes.

All in all, I can't see how this is a waste of $36. It will be the perfect saw to dedicate to the side by side.


----------



## Chris-PA

TreeTangler said:


> I don't know if anybody watched the news tonight, but northern Maine was shaken by a record quake tonight. I got it in the shop a few hours ago. My first impressions were pretty bleak. I was beginning to wonder if it was even worth the $36 I spent. Here's what I found:
> 
> - the file is cheap but works.
> - The scrench is a joke, it'll end up being thrown in the side by side for an extra.
> - the bar and chain are what you would expect on an entry level saw but not dissapointing.
> - the fit and finish on the saw leave a bad taste in your mouth at first. All the stickers really don't do it justice and are already half peeled off. The chainbreak cover is very difficult to get lined up, there is a little nub on the back that you really have to force in to get right.
> - It blew about 130 lbs of compression out of the box, I'll check it again after a few tanks.
> - The saw looks like it was never in wood, but it had definately been run.
> - Took 5 pulls to start out of the box, once warmed it fired on the first pull everytime.
> - It is quite cold blooded, but once warmed up run better than I could have expected.
> - I ran it against my Husqvarna 136 and 142. The 136 walked all over it and the 142 truly blew it away. To be fair, this is what I expected and wasn't really a fair test in my eyes.
> 
> All in all, I can't see how this is a waste of $36. It will be the perfect saw to dedicate to the side by side.


When I got my Mac MS4018P (GZ4000 clone) I already had a muffler modded 142 which totally blew it away. It was so choked up by the muffler. After doing the muffler mod on the MS4018 I'd say it is pretty close, if not equal now. This Earthquake is not strato and 38cc but it will probably respond to a good muffler mod - the muffler on it looks to be even more choked up with a cat.


----------



## TreeTangler

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> When I got my Mac MS4018P (GZ4000 clone) I already had a muffler modded 142 which totally blew it away. It was so choked up by the muffler. After doing the muffler mod on the MS4018 I'd say it is pretty close, if not equal now. This Earthquake is not strato and 38cc but it will probably respond to a good muffler mod - the muffler on it looks to be even more choked up with a cat.



There is no doubt in my mind that this little saw won't even feel the same with a muffler mod and a little port work. I'll get to those after a few tanks. Has anybody checked the squish on these yet?


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> just the 2nd one??? you need to get on the ball,, you need at least half dozen on the shelves,, ask joe and digger,, they are trying to get a dozen HOARDED up



Yeah; we should send dswensen to the Earthquake management school :jester:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Yeah; we should send dswensen to the Earthquake management school :jester:



Yup, slap a seismograph machine to him...I think he is having tremors!


----------



## Philbert

I just had a terrible thought: how do you guys know that those are genuine Earthquake saws that you are buying off of the Internet at those prices and not some Chinese copies?

Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> I just had a terrible thought: how do you guys know that those are genuine Earthquake saws that you are buying off of the Internet at those prices and not some Chinese copies?
> 
> Philbert



Easy now don't be starting any rumors :bang:


----------



## stled

*Double D carb tool*

Does anyone have a tubing ID for making a double D carb tool?

If not I'll try to mike it as soon as I get on on the bench and post it;

Thanks, Ed

4 38s here and another on its way to my youngest in CO.


----------



## H 2 H

stled said:


> *Does anyone have a tubing ID for making a double D carb tool?*
> 
> If not I'll try to mike it as soon as I get on on the bench and post it;
> 
> Thanks, Ed
> 
> 4 38s here and another on its way to my youngest in CO.



I used a Dermal with a cuts off wheel and made a slot in the screw then use a standard carb screw driver :msp_smile:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> I used a Dermal with a cuts off wheel and made a slot in the screw then use a standard carb screw driver :msp_smile:



Take the jets out with small needle nose plyers....everyone forget to add that bit...or get the tool which I did...not cause you have to, but because it is nice to have!

Happy New Year Quakies!:kilt:


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> These are probably North Korean copies of chinese copies......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



My quakies have kim jung il's signature....had to quarantine them cause they were irradiated. I heard them broadcasting american hate speech the other night. 

They are trying to brainwash me into assembling an army of them for US takeover by purchasing more. The engine is actually a nor kor trooper in there spinning the chain around on the bar...

....gotta go, they are telling me to put my foil hat back on for new years....


----------



## diggers_dad

TreeTangler said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that this little saw won't even feel the same with a muffler mod and a little port work. I'll get to those after a few tanks. Has anybody checked the squish on these yet?



I checked; don't remember the numbers now but there was plenty of room to remove the base gasket. I've only done that to one so far so I can't say if that's normal for them or not.


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Take the jets out with small needle nose plyers....everyone forget to add that bit...or get the tool which I did...not cause you have to, but because it is nice to have!
> 
> Happy New Year Quakies!:kilt:



You have to live dangerously every once in a while


----------



## Walt41

stled said:


> Does anyone have a tubing ID for making a double D carb tool?
> 
> If not I'll try to mike it as soon as I get on on the bench and post it;
> 
> Thanks, Ed
> 
> 4 38s here and another on its way to my youngest in CO.



I used a small section of brake line leftover from redoing a rear line on my buddies plow truck. You need to thin it a bit on a bench grinder and then form it by sticking one end of a set of needle nose pliers in it and squeezing it in a vise, the result is a perfect "D" shape that will work perfect on the adjusters.


----------



## dswensen

Stephen C. said:


> I don't think they can reach Michigan with a warhead full of quakies but Idaho just might be within range. Keep your head down out there....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



OMG! I'm on the west coast of WASHINGTON! I'm so screwed. Well, at least I won't have to worry about the personal "fiscal cliff" that the quakies might cause.


----------



## joesmith

dswensen said:


> OMG! I'm on the west coast of WASHINGTON! I'm so screwed. Well, at least I won't have to worry about the personal "fiscal cliff" that the quakies might cause.



I can't wait to move back there...I miss it so.


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> I can't wait to move back there...I miss it so.



Here is something you should see then 

View attachment 270868


Just a pic from my neighbor hood of the world


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Here is something you should see then
> 
> View attachment 270868
> 
> 
> Just a pic from my neighbor hood of the world



Why can't I double like a post? Mods, help!


----------



## rmihalek

My New Years resolution is buy more Earthquake chainsaws. I'm thinking a half-dozen would be a good amount so I'd have some to lend out, some to use for trail work, some to tweak with the grinder, etc.


----------



## milkman

I haven't bought one since last year, number three would be a good start for a new year.


----------



## o8f150

i just checked,, 1 will be here tomorrow and 2 will be here thursday and hopefully 2 more next week:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MechanicMatt

o8f150 said:


> i just checked,, 1 will be here tomorrow and 2 will be here thursday and hopefully 2 more next week:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I've said it before in this thread and I'll say it again. "YA'LL ARE CRAZY"
I think the term a few beers short of a six pack comes to mind, but I think if I had some extra beans in my paypal account Id be trying to play along with ya  cause every one of my friends knows I ain't right in the head either


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey milkman, mount some HID's to your quakie and take some pic's:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

MechanicMatt said:


> I've said it before in this thread and I'll say it again. "YA'LL ARE CRAZY"
> I think the term a few beers short of a six pack comes to mind, but I think if I had some extra beans in my paypal account Id be trying to play along with ya  cause every one of my friends knows I ain't right in the head either



about dang time you get on the band wagon


----------



## rmotoman

MechanicMatt said:


> I've said it before in this thread and I'll say it again. "YA'LL ARE CRAZY"
> I think the term a few beers short of a six pack comes to mind, but I think if I had some extra beans in my paypal account Id be trying to play along with ya  cause every one of my friends knows I ain't right in the head either



Heck it's only 40 bucks to jump in this game. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

MechanicMatt said:


> I've said it before in this thread and I'll say it again. "YA'LL ARE CRAZY"
> I think the term a few beers short of a six pack comes to mind, but I think if I had some extra beans in my paypal account Id be trying to play along with ya  cause every one of my friends knows I ain't right in the head either



he is going to be adding a bunch more weds


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> he is going to be adding a bunch more weds



I will get 3 more...


----------



## o8f150

Stephen C. said:


> any of the 45cc saws?:msp_confused: I have all the 38's I can justify at the moment, but other sizes might get me back in the market.



i don't know,, i think all he has now is 38ccers


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> I will get 3 more...



you dang hoarder,, save some for me,,geezz


----------



## o8f150

look what i found,, i thought this pic got deleted

View attachment 270967


----------



## naturelover

Any knowledge of a sale price?


----------



## o8f150

naturelover said:


> Any knowledge of a sale price?



he should have them still at 40 with buy now and free shipping,, most of the auctions he starts then at about 21


----------



## milkman

Stephen C. said:


> o8f150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> look what i found,, i thought this pic got deleted]/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes...that is what will get me back into buying another six pack...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I want me one of those 45s, maybe two.:msp_smile:
Click to expand...


----------



## o8f150

i think this thread is dieing


----------



## Spectraman

Looked today he upped the buy it now price to $45.00 free shipping.:msp_scared:


----------



## o8f150

Spectraman said:


> Looked today he upped the buy it now price to $45.00 free shipping.:msp_scared:



ouch,, guess he is selling to many of them


----------



## o8f150

Stephen C. said:


> hmmm....whatever the market will bare.....:msp_sad: can't be many people except us here who would pay that kind of money for a "parts saw"



thats right,, i bet he won't sell to many now,, that extra 5.00 might just kill him,, i know i won't go through buy now until it drops


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> thats right,, i bet he won't sell to many now,, that extra 5.00 might just kill him,, i know i won't go through buy now until it drops



+1


----------



## H 2 H

I know what you mean guys that extra $5 is just going to break my bank account


----------



## milkman

Got home and number two was setting on the porch. I opened the box and no packing tray or packaging in the box, just the saw, bar, chain, file, bar cover and bottle of oil, no scrench. I won't order anymore, especially at $45. I would like to have a 45 if they become available. Been a good run for sure.


----------



## bejay

H 2 H said:


> I know what you mean guys that extra $5 is just going to break my bank account



well its not the 5 dollars that will break us but the 140-160 that we spend buying 4 of them that we dont really need or have a use for, hopefully they will all be sold out soon.


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> I bought 6 and didn't get a single bottle of oil....:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:
> 
> ..but I did get all my screnches...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Send them all back that oil cost _*BIG BUCKS !*_ :jester:


----------



## H 2 H

bejay said:


> well its not the 5 dollars that will break us but the 140-160 that we spend buying 4 of them that we dont really need or have a use for, hopefully they will all be sold out soon.



You have to have enough of them for when the world ends; you know when those things start coming out of the wood work


----------



## o8f150

eat you heart out people,, got the 1st one today,, brand new never fuel or the bar was put on,, had the oil,,file,,chain still in unopened plastic,,etc,, will have 2 more tomorrow,,, i feel like crap right now so working in the shop right now is not an option,,

here you go hoarders :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 271048
View attachment 271049


----------



## TreeTangler

o8f150 said:


> eat you heart out people,, got the 1st one today,, brand new never fuel or the bar was put on,, had the oil,,file,,chain still in unopened plastic,,etc,, will have 2 more tomorrow,,, i feel like crap right now so working in the shop right now is not an option,,
> 
> here you go hoarders :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 271048
> View attachment 271049



You know I have to say it: You Suck!


----------



## o8f150

oh yea,, i forgot,, 2 more coming next week:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

i forgot to add that i am going to stick this in wood tomorrow with a vid before i do the mods to it then make another vid after the mods and we will see exactly how much we get in gaines


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> oh yea,, i forgot,, 2 more coming next week:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You hoarder you !


----------



## stinkbait

o8f150 said:


> i forgot to add that i am going to stick this in wood tomorrow with a vid before i do the mods to it then make another vid after the mods and we will see exactly how much we get in gaines



Are we gonna have a competition to see who can get the highest percentage gain from before and after vids?


----------



## o8f150

stinkbait said:


> Are we gonna have a competition to see who can get the highest percentage gain from before and after vids?



yep:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> eat you heart out people,, got the 1st one today,, brand new never fuel or the bar was put on,, had the oil,,file,,chain still in unopened plastic,,etc,, will have 2 more tomorrow,,, i feel like crap right now so working in the shop right now is not an option,,
> 
> here you go hoarders :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 271048
> View attachment 271049



That's a very pretty table cover on the "bench" in your "workshop".  Do you have matching lacy gloves for cutting wood? oke:


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> That's a very pretty table cover on the "bench" in your "workshop".  Do you have matching lacy gloves for cutting wood? oke:



no laced gloves but i do have a laced thong that matches,,, so let that picture burn into your mind :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

ok,, call me a freaking hoarder,, i am bidding on 3 now thats going out tomorrow,,, so "I have a potty mouth" :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> no laced gloves but i do have a laced thong that matches,,, so let that picture burn into your mind :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



What color?


----------



## naturelover

Bidding on another one too.

Not sure why..... 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmihalek

The only 45cc Earthquake has a buy it now price of $176... Ouch!

But it's from a different seller than the 38cc guy.

Oh, won an auction this afternoon for my second 38cc saw for a whopping $24. Should have it Monday.


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> no laced gloves but i do have a laced thong that matches,,, so let that picture burn into your mind :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:






diggers_dad said:


> What color?



I really don't think we need to know that :bang:


----------



## poorboypaul

Stephen C. said:


> must be something on the plastic.....touch one and you are hooked:msp_confused::msp_confused:



Probably the lead paint!


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> What color?



pink


----------



## H 2 H

poorboypaul said:


> Probably the lead paint!



I miss licking painted windows ceils in grade school in the 60's and seeing all the colors of the rainbow


----------



## stinkbait

*Got it finished*



stinkbait said:


> #s
> IN - 80
> EX - 108
> TR - 128
> BD - 20
> 
> Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motivation



I finished putting the saw back together tonight. This is what I did to the muffler.

The junk inside





What I removed





The finished muffler





The saw fired up and tuned easily, but I still want to find a bigger carb for it. The ones on all my poulan junk saws are all the same size as this one.


----------



## rmotoman

I just checked on ebay. Almost all the earthquake saws that sell in the next 24 hrs have at least one bid on them. Let's not step on each other's toes by bidding these things up. 

I'll be pissed if some one snipes me at the last minute.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

rmotoman said:


> I just checked on ebay. Almost all the earthquake saws that sell in the next 24 hrs have at least one bid on them. Let's not step on each other's toes by bidding these things up.
> 
> I'll be pissed if some one snipes me at the last minute.:hmm3grin2orange:



i have 3 of them guys,, if you look under the bids,, you will see decemberrose99,, that is me,,, now with my luck one of you midgets will go in there and outbid me just for spite:taped::taped::bang::bang:


----------



## o8f150

stinkbait said:


> I finished putting the saw back together tonight. This is what I did to the muffler.
> 
> The junk inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished muffler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw fired up and tuned easily, but I still want to find a bigger carb for it. The ones on all my poulan junk saws are all the same size as this one.



wish i had the right welder to get the muffler back together but i don't,, i just do it the redneck way


----------



## rmihalek

How can you tell if an AS member is the bidder? I looked at the other bidders when I put in my bids, but all I saw was something like d*****g. I don't know if that is an AS'er or not. 

By the way, I'm dolmar119, so if you see d*******9, then don't try to out bid me because I might go as high as $26. (Just kidding, bid whatever the heck you want, there are dozens of saws on there.)


----------



## o8f150

the only ones i put a bid on is the ones without bids because i don't want to run it up any one of the guys here,,, i don't want to be a hoarder like some people-----------------------------------------------------------------joe


----------



## o8f150

rmihalek said:


> How can you tell if an AS member is the bidder? I looked at the other bidders when I put in my bids, but all I saw was something like d*****g. I don't know if that is an AS'er or not.
> 
> By the way, I'm dolmar119, so if you see d*******9, then don't try to out bid me because I might go as high as $26. (Just kidding, bid whatever the heck you want, there are dozens of saws on there.)



you don't know for sure unless some dumbazz like me tells you their bidder name


----------



## stinkbait

o8f150 said:


> wish i had the right welder to get the muffler back together but i don't,, i just do it the redneck way



I didn't weld it. I used my torch to heat the edges of the muffler until it was red. Then i used a screwdriver to pry it up. Once i gutted it i just folded the edges back over. Only damage to the muffler was a little scratched and burnt off paint.


----------



## H 2 H

rmotoman said:


> I just checked on ebay. Almost all the earthquake saws that sell in the next 24 hrs have at least one bid on them. Let's not step on each other's toes by bidding these things up.
> 
> I'll be pissed if some one snipes me at the last minute.:hmm3grin2orange:





o8f150 said:


> i have 3 of them guys,, if you look under the bids,, you will see decemberrose99,, that is me,,, now with my luck one of you midgets will go in there and outbid me just for spite



I also have a few bid's on some also :msp_scared:


----------



## o8f150

this is what i propose,, if it has a bid leave it alone so we won't step on each others toes since there is so many of use getting them,, we all know there will be a bunch more saws on there by the same guy,,, just an idea,,, now you can throw me under the bus


----------



## o8f150

stinkbait said:


> I didn't weld it. I used my torch to heat the edges of the muffler until it was red. Then i used a screwdriver to pry it up. Once i gutted it i just folded the edges back over. Only damage to the muffler was a little scratched and burnt off paint.



i thought the tubes where welded on the housing


----------



## stinkbait

o8f150 said:


> i thought the tubes where welded on the housing



Nope. They just fall right out. When i put it back together i used the two muffler bolts to keep the tubes lined up inside until i got the edges crimped back.


----------



## o8f150

stinkbait said:


> Nope. They just fall right out. When i put it back together i used the two muffler bolts to keep the tubes lined up inside until i got the edges crimped back.



that sounds easier then the way i do it,, will have to try that tomorrow,,,, thanks


----------



## Overtrained

o8f150 said:


> this is what i propose,, if it has a bid leave it alone so we won't step on each others toes since there is so many of use getting them,, we all know there will be a bunch more saws on there by the same guy,,, just an idea,,, now you can throw me under the bus



You guys took all the $.20 cheaper ones...........


----------



## Overtrained

o8f150 said:


> wish i had the right welder to get the muffler back together but i don't,, i just do it the redneck way



Hot glue?!


----------



## joesmith

Overtrained said:


> Hot glue?!



C'mon man.........................JB WELD!!!!!


----------



## naturelover

No worries of me bidding up, got my 2 already at the BIN price, so my next one(s?) are going to be the cheapest I can get! 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> the only ones i put a bid on is the ones without bids because i don't want to run it up any one of the guys here,,, i don't want to be a hoarder like some people-----------------------------------------------------------------joe



Im gonna send an email tonight asking for 40 a pop with free shipping if I get three more....I will see what happens.


----------



## H 2 H

:computer2:


----------



## joesmith

But we wouldn't want sellingitasis to have to file for unemployment if we did that....plus I would find other ways to empty my wallet if I could not go to this site or ebay....it just wouldn't be as fun!:cool2:


----------



## Overtrained

joesmith said:


> C'mon man.........................JB WELD!!!!!



Maybe you guys can buy a couple of mig welders if ya relaxed with the earthquake chainsaws for a few weeks


----------



## H 2 H

Just check I'm still top bidder on my saw's


----------



## joesmith

Overtrained said:


> Maybe you guys can buy a couple of mig welders if ya relaxed with the earthquake chainsaws for a few weeks



Naw...got me one them thar harbor freight no gas needed wire jobs that does er up nice! plus, JB Weld works on cavities too...matches my pro done fillins right nice!


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> the only ones i put a bid on is the ones without bids because i don't want to run it up any one of the guys here,,, i don't want to be a hoarder like some people-----------------------------------------------------------------joe





o8f150 said:


> this is what i propose,, if it has a bid leave it alone so we won't step on each others toes since there is so many of use getting them,, we all know there will be a bunch more saws on there by the same guy,,, just an idea,,, now you can throw me under the bus



+1


----------



## dswensen

*Got my chain!*

Those following this thread might remember that I got my Quakie, but it came without file, scrench, or chain. The file and scrench I can live without, but no chain was bugging me, so I emailed 'sellingitasis' and asked about the chain. He sent me one in a Fed Ex box - got it today - no cost to me. Brand new Oregon chain. Right nice of him, I think, especially since they are "as is for parts - may not be complete"

Just wanted to give him a plug here - I thought it an upstanding thing to do.


----------



## Overtrained

dswensen said:


> Those following this thread might remember that I got my Quakie, but it came without file, scrench, or chain. The file and scrench I can live without, but no chain was bugging me, so I emailed 'sellingitasis' and asked about the chain. He sent me one in a Fed Ex box - got it today - no cost to me. Brand new Oregon chain. Right nice of him, I think, especially since they are "as is for parts - may not be complete"
> 
> Just wanted to give him a plug here - I thought it an upstanding thing to do.



Are you working for him? What's your objective?:yoyo:


----------



## joesmith

dswensen said:


> Those following this thread might remember that I got my Quakie, but it came without file, scrench, or chain. The file and scrench I can live without, but no chain was bugging me, so I emailed 'sellingitasis' and asked about the chain. He sent me one in a Fed Ex box - got it today - no cost to me. Brand new Oregon chain. Right nice of him, I think, especially since they are "as is for parts - may not be complete"
> 
> Just wanted to give him a plug here - I thought it an upstanding thing to do.



Thanks....now one of ours will be missing a chain.


----------



## diggers_dad

*Stock time vs. ported 38 cc Earthquake*

Okay, I don't have a video of my cutting or anything fancy like that, but I can tell you (roughly) the times and gains from bone stock to muffler modded and ported. I posted my porting pics somewhere back there and I didn't get really radical, just mostly opened the exhaust and let it breathe. I only opened the intake port, exhaust port, opened the muffler and removed the base gasket. I didn't change timing, change the carb, use a different chain or anything else. 

38 cc Earthquake with 16" bar / chain on 10" oak, stock with one tank of gas through it: 17 seconds

same saw as above ported, mm, no base gasket and 3 more tanks on the same 10" oak: 13 seconds

same as above after I hand-filed the chain and lowered the rakers a bit: 12 seconds

I don't know if I dulled the chain as I was running it the other day or if it's just crappy chain to start with. I used the b/c supplied with the saw.

I think there are significant gains still to be had. I know the piston can have some weight taken off and give it more duration on the intake, I know I can still enlarge the intake and exhaust much more than what I've done already. I didn't spend a lot of time porting and polishing, just opened it and smoothed it up a bit. I'm very pleased with the little saw and I'll see what other improvements can be made as I use it.

dd


----------



## H 2 H

Ok question for everyone of you Quake Heads 

What should the name of my next saw be


----------



## diggers_dad

H 2 H said:


> Ok question for everyone of you Quake Heads
> 
> What should the name of my next saw be



Aftershock?

Tremor?

Shake N Quake?

Shaky?


----------



## dswensen

Overtrained said:


> Are you working for him? What's your objective?:yoyo:



Nope, just trying to reassure someone that might be worried about him. He did fine by me.


----------



## H 2 H

H 2 H said:


> Ok question for everyone of you Quake Heads
> 
> What should the name of my next saw be





diggers_dad said:


> _*Aftershock?*_
> 
> Tremor?
> 
> Shake N Quake?
> 
> Shaky?




_*Aftershock*_

First one I saw was Aftershock it is :jester:


----------



## dswensen

joesmith said:


> Thanks....now one of ours will be missing a chain.



Probably the second one I just ordered


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Ok question for everyone of you Quake Heads
> 
> What should the name of my next saw be



GrayMax...already a red and blue, so why not?

DeFanged....an unmodded viper.

Chim Richolds...my favorite non name from Anchorman.


----------



## Como

I received mine yesterday, looked like it had been used once, started fine, better than my Makita! 

Had a chain, scrench and file. The file was tiny, all my other chain is 3/8th.

It was too windy and cold to try it out, maybe tomorrow, we should be above freezing by the weekend.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

got mine today 
no file, bar was dirty, chain is a complete mess...had to file all the drive links flat.
My guess is that Elpidio Rivera from Kissimmee Fl (original owner who filled out the manual that was included) forgot to remove the yellow plastic spacer before installing the bar...oops. I think that's all this saw has ever done...never seen wood. And, I'm guessing he kept the throttle wide open after throwing the chain 
Anyhoo...made the chain at least 'useable' and put everything together...2nd pull 
after warming up a little the RPMs leveled out to around 12,100 on the tach.
The chain still needs work as some of the rivets are damaged and a few of the joints are still sticking but that's a simple fix.
The saw runs circles around the Crapsman that my neighbor brought over for me to help with while I was playing with the EQ. Gawd, what a dog! cleaned out the carb (saw's been sitting for 2yrs) and the fuel lines but it still won't idle and dies out as soon as you pull the trigger. I gave up...he started eying the EQ 
I know nothing about Crapsman saws and frankly don't care to after working on one now.

gonna need to pick up a couple 3/8 lo-pro chains since all my small saws run .325

now to pull the muffler and start the mods


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Just check I'm still top bidder on my saw's



me too


----------



## o8f150

i think we all have some serious issues for buying so many:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## poorboypaul

diggers_dad said:


> Okay, I don't have a video of my cutting or anything fancy like that, but I can tell you (roughly) the times and gains from bone stock to muffler modded and ported. I posted my porting pics somewhere back there and I didn't get really radical, just mostly opened the exhaust and let it breathe. I only opened the intake port, exhaust port, opened the muffler and removed the base gasket. I didn't change timing, change the carb, use a different chain or anything else.
> 
> 38 cc Earthquake with 16" bar / chain on 10" oak, stock with one tank of gas through it: 17 seconds
> 
> same saw as above ported, mm, no base gasket and 3 more tanks on the same 10" oak: 13 seconds
> 
> same as above after I hand-filed the chain and lowered the rakers a bit: 12 seconds
> 
> I don't know if I dulled the chain as I was running it the other day or if it's just crappy chain to start with. I used the b/c supplied with the saw.
> 
> I think there are significant gains still to be had. I know the piston can have some weight taken off and give it more duration on the intake, I know I can still enlarge the intake and exhaust much more than what I've done already. I didn't spend a lot of time porting and polishing, just opened it and smoothed it up a bit. I'm very pleased with the little saw and I'll see what other improvements can be made as I use it.
> 
> dd





Attach a little bottle of NOS to it. Or start running nitro!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gushh

clogged impulse port/line or hi-jet on the craftsman for sure, it usually happens when they sit for a long time.


----------



## diggers_dad

H 2 H said:


> Just check I'm still top bidder on my saw's





o8f150 said:


> me too



I'm still top bidder on two of them. Less than 8 hours to go, hope my bank account can handle a couple more tremors. :bang:


----------



## diggers_dad

diggers_dad said:


> Aftershock?
> 
> Tremor?
> 
> Shake N Quake?
> 
> Shaky?





H 2 H said:


> _*Aftershock*_
> 
> First one I saw was Aftershock it is :jester:



Maybe I'll get a custom sticker for mine when I finish all the mods. Since you liked "Aftershock" I guess I'll go with "Tremor".:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> I'm still top bidder on two of them. Less than 8 hours to go, hope my bank account can handle a couple more tremors. :bang:



hahahahaha SUCKER,,, 6 hours and 45 minutes for me:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

well crap,,,, every saw he has on there has bids right now :bang::bang::bang: i was hoping for a couple that was going out today,, why don't you guys give me a chance to get a couple,,, you bunch of dang hoarders


----------



## poorboypaul

HA! Just put bid in for the last unbid one. Bought 3, sold one, and haven't even cut with one yet. Too cold and too much snow! Gonna mod one when I get some space cleared to be able to work on some more.


----------



## Walt41

Let's not bid against each other, my E-buy handle sounds a lot like my AS one. After all we have to save money to pay our recent tax increase.


----------



## o8f150

Walt41 said:


> Let's not bid against each other, my E-buy handle sounds a lot like my AS one. After all we have to save money to pay our recent tax increase.



thats why i don't bid on one that already has a bid,, i don't want to screw any ASers


----------



## H 2 H

He reloaded freebay


----------



## diggers_dad

Walt41 said:


> Let's not bid against each other, my E-buy handle sounds a lot like my AS one. After all we have to save money to pay our recent tax increase.



No kidding! I just got a CHUNK taken out of mine. It's gonna be at least another $45 / week in taxes.


----------



## Buffhunter

o8f150 said:


> thats why i don't bid on one that already has a bid,, i don't want to screw any ASers



Mee too

I bid on 2 that had no bids on them.... one for me and one for the old man......


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> He reloaded freebay



yea but did you notice he raised the opening bid by 5 bucks :bang::bang:


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> yea but did you notice he raised the opening bid by 5 bucks :bang::bang:




I know that's why I only got a few this time I have to take my Mum out to dinner tonight :msp_smile:

The best one I get today will be left n the box till summer time maybe then there won't be all the saw's on ebay and will make the *BIG $$$* then :jester:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> I know that's why I only got a few this time I have to take my Mum out to dinner tonight :msp_smile:
> 
> The best one I get today will be left n the box till summer time maybe then there won't be all the saw's on ebay and will make the *BIG $$$* then :jester:



i have 2 coming today,, more then likely if it like the one i got yesterday i will do the mods to it and put it back in the box for now and sell the other one


----------



## o8f150

ok,, heres the one i got yesterday,, i am not going to take a lot of pics,, i fueled it and 2 pulls and it was running,, brand spanken new,, i did notice right off the bat it was doggy as heck,, it only blew 120 but we will see later on today what it will blow after i take the gasket out,,,also going to open the exhaust,, do some cutting on the carb so i can adjust carb and do a major MM,, later on today i will have the after vid and see how much of a gain we get,,, this vid is right out of the box,, you can here it has no balls,, i wasn't even pushing,all i did was let the weight of the saw push it through,, geeeezzzz,, a chipmunk has more balls

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/f__b9PmCESg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## H 2 H

I need a vid camera so I can make movies of me cutting cookies and post them here on AS to show the _*POWER*_ these saw's have :jester:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> I need a vid camera so I can make movies of me cutting cookies and post them here on AS to show the _*POWER*_ these saw's have :jester:



your right they will get away from you:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlueSmoke12

Some one sniped me about an hour ago....!!!:msp_mad:

Has a nice open bid + a few bucks........

Not good enough I guess.


----------



## H 2 H

When I get back from town (I need a roll of Copenhagen) I'll have to bid on a few more saw's :jester:


----------



## Walt41

I got sniped as well, guess I'll have to watch more carefully next time. Prolly just as well because I just had to reposess a nice snowblower I had sold two weeks ago on a referral during the snowstorm. Guy was supposed to pay $300 last week and I didn't hear from him, called today and wife says he was having trouble with it, yea...piss on my leg and tell me it's raining... I said no deal and drove over and picked it up, couldn't help but notice his driveway and walk were perfectly clear, machine starts on second pull and works fine...looks like the trouble was paying me for it, I'll put it on CL for the $400 that it is worth and get cash this time(and buy quakes)


----------



## naturelover

Sniped too, at the last second. 

He'll have to list them lower than what he has them now if me is to get another one.....

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## naturelover

Lowest is now $24.90+16.68 to ship....,


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## o8f150

naturelover said:


> Sniped too, at the last second.
> 
> He'll have to list them lower than what he has them now if me is to get another one.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk



me 3,, but i still got all 3 for my max bid of 23.00,, and i totally agree he needs to come down on the prices by a few bucks but i still will probably get a few more though,,, even at 50.00 total i can still make money


----------



## o8f150

well do you all think it woke up???????????? she is extremely more responsive now,, i did a MM,, widened the exhaust port,,took out the base gasket and notched the high/low screws,, i went from 120 comp to 150,,got her richened up and this is what i have,, iwas even putting some downward pressure too

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1XO2xB6XL5E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Buffhunter

WOW that sucks you got sniped i just won both of mine for 21 bucks and change but like 19 bucks shipping..... But hell ya im in the earthquake club!!!!!!LOL


----------



## o8f150

i am waiting for the total for my 3,, ouch


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> me 3,, but i still got all 3 for my max bid of 23.00,, and i totally agree he needs to come down on the prices by a few bucks but i still will probably get a few more though,,, even at 50.00 total i can still make money



I got two of the three I was biding on 

There was 20 minutes left on the clock when I went to town

Two is better than nothing I guess 


Now to go check the auction site again


----------



## BlueSmoke12

I did win one of the recent batch for $22.:msp_smile:

Might have to learn how to open up the muffler so it breathes better......


----------



## H 2 H

BlueSmoke12 said:


> I did win one of the recent batch for $22.:msp_smile:
> 
> _*Might have to learn how to open up the muffler so it breathes better*_......



You have to use the official _*"ZOMBIE"*_ can opener :taped:


----------



## poorboypaul

Definitely sounds a whole lot better. Cuts decent now too. And no, I didn't snipe any Quakes!:surrender:


----------



## poorboypaul

Just got my 4th one for 21.90. Bid this morning on the last one with no bid and forgot about it 'til I just checked.


----------



## o8f150

Stephen C. said:


> went from 33 seconds down to 14-16 per cut. looks like it is worth doing. Did you raise the exhaust port the thickness of the gasket to maintain origional port timing?:msp_confused::msp_confused:



i took the gasket out completely


----------



## o8f150

its twins,, just got these today, 1 has had some use but not much,,maybe 1 tank,, the other one is new,, i didn't get the oil this time :bang::bang: but i did get the scrench,,owners manuel and bar and chain so i am good with it

View attachment 271237


----------



## H 2 H

poorboypaul said:


> Just got my 4th one for 21.90. Bid this morning on the last one with no bid and forgot about it 'til I just checked.



Only your 4th ?

Lightweight :jester:


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> I casn see that all the money I saved on my saws will be spent on dremel bits.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> *Did you leave the screen on the muffler?*



If you need some extra screens I have a few laying in the barn :msp_smile:


----------



## brokenbudget

talk about markup
Brand New 38cc Earthquake 16'' Chainsaw. - City of Toronto Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## rmotoman

I got sniped too.  It was mainly for ####s and giggles anyway. May have to wait to see if he lowers the price.


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> ok,, heres the one i got yesterday,, i am not going to take a lot of pics,, i fueled it and 2 pulls and it was running,, brand spanken new,, i did notice right off the bat it was doggy as heck,, it only blew 120 but we will see later on today what it will blow after i take the gasket out,,,also going to open the exhaust,, do some cutting on the carb so i can adjust carb and do a major MM,, later on today i will have the after vid and see how much of a gain we get,,, this vid is right out of the box,, you can here it has no balls,, i wasn't even pushing,all i did was let the weight of the saw push it through,, geeeezzzz,, a chipmunk has more balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o8f150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well do you all think it woke up???????????? she is extremely more responsive now,, i did a MM,, widened the exhaust port,,took out the base gasket and notched the high/low screws,, i went from 120 comp to 150,,got her richened up and this is what i have,, iwas even putting some downward pressure too
> 
> *08, mine was no where near that doggy out of the box. I did run a tank or so through mine before I timed the first cookie, maybe that made some difference. Looks like you made some significant improvements on the little saw. Good work and thanks for posting it.
> 
> dd*
Click to expand...


----------



## diggers_dad

I got sniped on one of them. Now I only have one on the way. I think I'll take a break from buying them for a bit until he brings the prices down again. 





Ahhhh, who am I kidding? I'll bid on another one before morning...:bang::bang:


----------



## bejay

Stephen C. said:


> yes that dropped the cylinder down on the piston retarding the port timimg causing the exhaust port to open later. When you widened the port did you also raise it the thickness of the gasket to maintain the origional port timing:msp_confused:



never really understood why you would raise the exhaust the base gasket is thin on these anyway, but if you was intending on getting more compression from leaving the gasket out wouldnt you leave the exhuast port height the same or retarded.


----------



## dff110

Got mine in the mail today. Missing the oil, and scrench. Bar and chain never saw wood, and got me excited, until I took off the top part of cardboard and saw the saw. The saw is covered in oil, gas, and sawdust, with a few of the stickers torn off. They even left gas in it for me :bang:

Will check over the weekend, and make sure the P+C still look good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Gushh said:


> clogged impulse port/line or hi-jet on the craftsman for sure, it usually happens when they sit for a long time.


thanks, will tear it down again tonight and see what's what. Today was spent modding the muff on the EQ...turned out great! will post pics, etc later. I still have to pull the carb and slot the L and H screws to re-tune after the mod...don't have any brake or fuel line to make a tool out of.


----------



## poorboypaul

H 2 H said:


> Only your 4th ?
> 
> Lightweight :jester:




Guess I'd better stay on the porch, huh? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stinkbait

*Done*

Before

[video=youtube_share;O8UNv4ISje8]http://youtu.be/O8UNv4ISje8[/video]


----------



## stinkbait

After

[video=youtube_share;dp7kmMJAE5g]http://youtu.be/dp7kmMJAE5g[/video]


----------



## o8f150

stinkbait said:


> After
> 
> [video=youtube_share;dp7kmMJAE5g]http://youtu.be/dp7kmMJAE5g[/video]



good job,, yours woke up too,,, btw,, your 1 ugly sob :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
i did not raise the exhaust port,, i just widen the port,,,
i just got done with the other 2 i got today and they really woke up too,, takes me about an hour to do each one,,the only problem i seen on the used one was there was a bit of scuffing on the exhaust side of the piston,, it had been used,, both where blowing 150 when i got them done
ohhhhhh you moochers,, i did get the other 3 today,, they should be delivered sometime next week


----------



## stinkbait

o8f150 said:


> good job,, yours woke up too,,, btw,, your 1 ugly sob :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> i did not raise the exhaust port,, i just widen the port,,,
> i just got done with the other 2 i got today and they really woke up too,, takes me about an hour to do each one,,the only problem i seen on the used one was there was a bit of scuffing on the exhaust side of the piston,, it had been used,, both where blowing 150 when i got them done
> ohhhhhh you moochers,, i did get the other 3 today,, they should be delivered sometime next week



I didn't raise my exhaust either. The main reason is because mine had crappy compression out of the box. I think I'm going back in. I am going to turn the cylinder base this time and get more compression. I am also going for a bigger carb.

I got around 29% gain in cut speed, but I want more.


----------



## naturelover

Wow, those are completely different animal when ported!! 

I'd have to send mine off though to have it done. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkbait

naturelover said:


> Wow, those are completely different animal when ported!!
> 
> I'd have to send mine off though to have it done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk



I could hook you up. Nothing crazy though. Just widening the ports, removing the base gasket, and gutting the muffler. By the time you pay to ship it to me and back to you it will cost more than you have in the saw though.


----------



## naturelover

Yea, that be true.

I am mainly using it for a trail saw, should work okay for that. Will use one for small stuff around the house, or shortening up firewood for the garage stove. 

Also have the two 2000's that I need to fix up for a trail saw. 

Appreciate the offer though! 

Idk, might get brave and tear into one if I keep buying these things. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmihalek

*how's the cat?*

I'm wondering if it's necessary when doing a MM to disassemble the muffler to take the cat plate out? Is the cat restrictive?

I wanted to do a before and after comparo with my first Earthquake, but it wouldn't cut at full throttle straight from the box. I needed to adjust the carb, so I took the carb off to cut slots in the needles. 

Since I had it on the bench, I cut a 1 inch by 1/2 inch window in the front of the muffler. I need to get some oxygen for my torch to heat up the crimp so I can peel the muffler apart, but then I started thinking I may not even need to remove the cat if it's not restricting flow.


----------



## dswensen

rmihalek said:


> I'm wondering if it's necessary when doing a MM to disassemble the muffler to take the cat plate out? Is the cat restrictive?
> 
> I wanted to do a before and after comparo with my first Earthquake, but it wouldn't cut at full throttle straight from the box. I needed to adjust the carb, so I took the carb off to cut slots in the needles.
> 
> Since I had it on the bench, I cut a 1 inch by 1/2 inch window in the front of the muffler. I need to get some oxygen for my torch to heat up the crimp so I can peel the muffler apart, but then I started thinking I may not even need to remove the cat if it's not restricting flow.



Look at the baffling system in the pictures of the muffler taken apart. I don't see how just cutting into the front cover would help much without getting into the "guts".

You know, all I did was set up my drill press and drill 1/2" holes (2 of them) through the baffles of the muffler from the engine side of the muffler (though the muffler "in" window). Paid attention to not go all the way through, and kept drillling until I could see daylight coming in from the "gills" on the front of the muffler. Pretty crude, but it worked like a charm, and you can't see the carnage inside the muffler once what's left of the muffler has been re-installed.

Hillbilly muff mod? Yep. Whatever works!!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

*today's MM*

Pt 1

Got the muffler done today alone with slotting the adjustment screws

Rather than heat up and futz with bending the crimp I just ground off the edge and separated the 3 sections. The center section is discarded leaving just two pcs to weld back together.
View attachment 271320

View attachment 271321

View attachment 271322


The baffle behind the screen was also cut off and the original hole broadened to something approaching that of the exhaust port.
View attachment 271323


Open up the hole in the support bracket/screen holder
View attachment 271324


----------



## singinwoodwackr

*MM pt 2*

I peaned the screen cover to better push down on the screen. Then drilled a small hole for a sheet metal screw to better secure the screen.
View attachment 271326

View attachment 271327


Hole is a little larger than the exhaust port. I'll eventually port the cylinder and then widen the muffler in/out holes at a later date.
View attachment 271328


tacking in the inner piece and bolt sleeves. I used some 10-32 screws to keep the sleeves in line. After welding they were pretty darn close but still had to tweek them a tad to line up with the front cover.
View attachment 271329

View attachment 271330


----------



## singinwoodwackr

*MM pt3*

Tack welding the sheet metal
View attachment 271331

View attachment 271332


welded up and cleaned up
View attachment 271333


on the saw, done 
View attachment 271334


slotting the adjustment screws with a small carbide burr (was the only way I could figure out how to do it ) I would rather have gotten a thinner slot but this at least works
View attachment 271335


----------



## Philbert

singinwoodwackr said:


> slotting the adjustment screws with a small carbide burr (was the only way I could figure out how to do it ) I would rather have gotten a thinner slot but this at least works]



You need the discs. Might have to remove the screw first, but will get a nice slot.

Thanks for the step-by-step photos.

Philbert


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Philbert said:


> You need the discs. Might have to remove the screw first, but will get a nice slot.
> 
> Thanks for the step-by-step photos.
> 
> Philbert



I had nothing to get them out with so...
I have the discs along with a nice 'diamond' one that's about 1/32" or less but it was useless for this.


----------



## o8f150

i use a dremel with a thin cut disk,, i don't even take the mixture screws out,, i just cut the slot which also cuts into the carb housing but that doesn't hurt a thing


----------



## singinwoodwackr

o8f150 said:


> i use a dremel with a thin cut disk,, i don't even take the mixture screws out,, i just cut the slot which also cuts into the carb housing but that doesn't hurt a thing



well, hell...didn't think of that


----------



## Philbert

o8f150 said:


> i use a dremel with a thin cut disk,, i don't even take the mixture screws out,, i just cut the slot which also cuts into the carb housing but that doesn't hurt a thing



You mean, that it also creates a reference line on the carb?

Philbert


----------



## milkman

singinwoodwackr said:


> well, hell...didn't think of that




Serves you right showoff.... Excellent job, I'd like to do one of mine like that if I could weld that thin metal.


----------



## mweba

stinkbait said:


> After
> 
> [video=youtube_share;dp7kmMJAE5g]http://youtu.be/dp7kmMJAE5g[/video]



Good running 38cc! Red Oak?


----------



## stinkbait

mweba said:


> Good running 38cc! Red Oak?



Yeah, that's redoak. It's been down since last summer. I think that the 3/8 lopro really holds this saw back. I wish that I could find a .325 combo to run on it.


----------



## diggers_dad

milkman said:


> Serves you right showoff.... Excellent job, I'd like to do one of mine like that if I could weld that thin metal.



Me, too. I can't weld that thin stuff so I have to go with the old heat and bend method. It's slower but it works and doesn't look too bad when I finish. The muffler mod is a MUST on these. The muffler is incredibly restrictive, which may be why we're getting them. Maybe this batch didn't meet emission standards and they had to dump them on the market. Combine those with some customer returns, call them "Sold as is, for parts" and you've got the makings of an internet / CAD love story. 

I checked compression and squish on mine, which as most of you know has been ported, muff modded and base gasket removed. The compression was around 150 out of the box and now sets at a respectable 162 psi cold. There is much to be gained, however, 'cause squish is .039 with no base gasket. 

I'm glad I didn't raise or lower the ports on this one. Now I just have to find a pop up piston or get the cylinder machined...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## joesmith

diggers_dad said:


> Me, too. I can't weld that thin stuff so I have to go with the old heat and bend method. It's slower but it works and doesn't look too bad when I finish. The muffler mod is a MUST on these. The muffler is incredibly restrictive, which may be why we're getting them. Maybe this batch didn't meet emission standards and they had to dump them on the market. Combine those with some customer returns, call them "Sold as is, for parts" and you've got the makings of an internet / CAD love story.
> 
> I checked compression and squish on mine, which as most of you know has been ported, muff modded and base gasket removed. The compression was around 150 out of the box and now sets at a respectable 162 psi cold. There is much to be gained, however, 'cause squish is .039 with no base gasket.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't raise or lower the ports on this one. Now I just have to find a pop up piston or get the cylinder machined...:msp_sneaky:



Forgive my ignoreance, but what is squish and what is a pop up piston?


----------



## diggers_dad

joesmith said:


> Forgive my ignoreance, but what is squish and what is a pop up piston?



Squish is the distance, in thousands of an inch, between the top of the piston and the cylinder when the the piston is at the top of its stroke. Opinions vary, but .020 to .025 is what I consider ideal. Go above that, say .039, and you aren't getting all of the compression you could. More compression equals more power. Go below that, maybe .010, and you risk a catastrophic failure if there is too much movement and the piston smacks the top of the cylinder or spark plug. 

One way to achieve more compression without modifying the cylinder is to create a convex surface on top of the piston, if you could imagine a piece of metal the size of a contact lens on top of the piston. By filling that otherwise empty space with metal, you have effectively increased compression. The piston, once modified, would look like someone popped up the top of it from the inside, hence the term "pop-up". 

As I understand it, there are a limited number of ways to effectively gain more power in a chainsaw engine. First, put more fuel through the engine. That could mean opening the muffler, putting in a larger carb, doing a port job, whatever would result in increasing the amount of fuel mixture going through the engine.

Second, increase compression. Machine the head down a few thousands, install a pop-up piston, or find some way to fill that open space. I have seen guys who installed a longer spark plug in there to gain a few psi on the compression, or put a long bolt in the compression release port. You just have to be careful to make sure there's enough room in the combustion chamber that nothing hits.

Third, increase speed, which in effect increases fuel flow. This can be done by specific tuning or just lightening up the moving parts, like the piston. Less weight to move means more speed. 

There are other methods but these are the ones most common and cost effective IMHO.

dd


----------



## o8f150

if and i mean a big if the guy follows through monday i will have 2 sold all ready for a very little profit
















































little profit????? 80.00 profit :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> Me, too. I can't weld that thin stuff so I have to go with the old heat and bend method. It's slower but it works and doesn't look too bad when I finish. The muffler mod is a MUST on these. The muffler is incredibly restrictive, which may be why we're getting them. Maybe this batch didn't meet emission standards and they had to dump them on the market. Combine those with some customer returns, call them "Sold as is, for parts" and you've got the makings of an internet / CAD love story.
> 
> I checked compression and squish on mine, which as most of you know has been ported, muff modded and base gasket removed. The compression was around 150 out of the box and now sets at a respectable 162 psi cold. There is much to be gained, however, 'cause squish is .039 with no base gasket.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't raise or lower the ports on this one. Now I just have to find a pop up piston or get the cylinder machined...:msp_sneaky:



personally dd i don't think these little saws are worth putting that much into them unless you just want to see how far you can push it without it coming apart:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> personally dd i don't think these little saws are worth putting that much into them unless you just want to see how far you can push it without it coming apart:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Good training wheels...For me anyway


----------



## joesmith

joesmith said:


> Forgive my ignoreance, but what is squish and what is a pop up piston?



Hahahaha! Damn it, spell check did not go through this time!


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> personally dd i don't think these little saws are worth putting that much into them unless you just want to see how far you can push it without it coming apart:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



They're cheap to play with and if I blow one up, what have I lost? Really? $35? That wouldn't buy a piston for any other saw I run. I love to tinker on these things. I can still sell 'em after I'm done.



joesmith said:


> Good training wheels...For me anyway



Exactly my thinking! I'm no pro but I'm getting better.



joesmith said:


> Hahahaha! Damn it, spell check did not go through this time!



That's funny right there. What a word to miss it on. :jester:


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Forgive my ignoreance, but what is *squish* and what is a *pop up piston*?



squish = a new kind of orange drink for big kids

pop up piston = a new kind of pop corn popper for big kids


:msp_w00t:


----------



## Walt41

If I can win a couple more without getting my shorts sniped on the bay I intend to cut a pop up for one of these things and machine the base of the cylinder, I'm thinking they would run really nice with compression in the 175 range and a larger carb. Has anyone checked the thickness of the piston to see if cutting a popup is possible without adding material? I've cut a few for trimmers and recently one for a cutoff saw and all had plenty of room to chuck up and cut away.


----------



## diggers_dad

Walt41 said:


> If I can win a couple more without getting my shorts sniped on the bay I intend to cut a pop up for one of these things and machine the base of the cylinder, I'm thinking they would run really nice with compression in the 175 range and a larger carb. Has anyone checked the thickness of the piston to see if cutting a popup is possible without adding material? I've cut a few for trimmers and recently one for a cutoff saw and all had plenty of room to chuck up and cut away.



I don't know how much you need but the piston is not what I would call "meaty". The cylinder and crankcase are very light, so I'm sure they didn't put any extra material where they didn't have to. 

I have a Powerhorse (another clone of these) that has just over 200 psi and I haven't even started to work on it yet. It is rather impressive for a 45 cc saw, especially when you figure it came from China.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

diggers_dad said:


> Me, too. I can't weld that thin stuff so I have to go with the old heat and bend method. It's slower but it works and doesn't look too bad when I finish. The muffler mod is a MUST on these. The muffler is incredibly restrictive, which may be why we're getting them. Maybe this batch didn't meet emission standards and they had to dump them on the market. Combine those with some customer returns, call them "Sold as is, for parts" and you've got the makings of an internet / CAD love story.
> 
> I checked compression and squish on mine, which as most of you know has been ported, muff modded and base gasket removed. The compression was around 150 out of the box and now sets at a respectable 162 psi cold. There is much to be gained, however, 'cause squish is .039 with no base gasket.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't raise or lower the ports on this one. Now I just have to find a pop up piston or get the cylinder machined...:msp_sneaky:



It's not that hard to weld sheet metal. You are basically just 'tapping' the trigger (MIG) for a small spot weld. (I would even attempt this with a stick welder) Hit each corner to start then half the distance between those welds then half again, etc until you have a line of spot welds. Trying to do a line of spots in a row usually heats up the metal too fast and burns through, hence the alternating. Then you grind the welds flush. This how body panels are welding in on vehicles. It does take some practice but it's not really that hard. The smaller MIG machines are easier to work with; mines a Hobart Handler 210 set at 2/20. I probably should have backed off the feed speed to 15 but it worked so... Someone with a lot of TIG welding experience could do these a lot prettier and not need to grind the welds down but IMO it would be a waste of time/expense on this saw.
I suck at braising...tend to burn holes with the torch


----------



## diggers_dad

singinwoodwackr said:


> It's not that hard to weld sheet metal. You are basically just 'tapping' the trigger (MIG) for a small spot weld. (I would even attempt this with a stick welder) Hit each corner to start then half the distance between those welds then half again, etc until you have a line of spot welds. Trying to do a line of spots in a row usually heats up the metal too fast and burns through, hence the alternating. Then you grind the welds flush. This how body panels are welding in on vehicles. It does take some practice but it's not really that hard. The smaller MIG machines are easier to work with; mines a Hobart Handler 210 set at 2/20. I probably should have backed off the feed speed to 15 but it worked so... Someone with a lot of TIG welding experience could do these a lot prettier and not need to grind the welds down but IMO it would be a waste of time/expense on this saw.
> I suck at braising...tend to burn holes with the torch



I sent you a rep shot for that one, 'cause your explanation makes me want to go try again. I usually just blow huge holes in whatever I work on. I'm thinking about trying my hand at brazing.


----------



## naturelover

Experienced another Quake here this evening. 

Box looked like it'd been through one....







Contents.






First one was pretty much pristine, but this one had looked to have been sold, ran, but not to cut wood. Had the Sears tape one it and someone wrote the purchase date and serial number on the manual. Chain wasn't in original packaging like my first one, no file, or oil, but who knows, could have fallen out of the box. 

This one has some issues it seems though.....


----------



## diggers_dad

naturelover said:


> Experienced another Quake here this evening.
> 
> Box looked like it'd been through one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First one was pretty much pristine, but this one had looked to have been sold, ran, but not to cut wood. Had the Sears tape one it and someone wrote the purchase date and serial number on the manual. Chain wasn't in original packaging like my first one, no file, or oil, but who knows, could have fallen out of the box.
> 
> This one has some issues it seems though.....



Yup, that one looks like total crap. I'll send you $20 for postage and you send it to me so you don't have to deal with all the mess.:hmm3grin2orange:

I'm just trying to be a friend 

$25 ??

$27.50 ??


----------



## naturelover

Missing bar nut and bent chain catcher. ETA: Looking at the picture, kinda seems the bar nuts might have melted the plastic a little...







Broken tab on brake handle.






And might be why it was returned. It is very hard to get it lined back up, had to push up on the back kinda hard to get it to snap in. Finally got it in there and will see how it does. Hopefully it will distort back into shape, if not, may have to cut the tab off...






Looks like the brake was catching on the clutch drum a little bit or something.






And will have to look, never noticed it on the other one, but there appears to be a screw in a hose behind the clutch.






Tank vent?

Anyway too cold and late to see if she runs, cylinder looks good from plug hole, but will look closer tomorrow. Will do the carb screw mod tomorrow also, and see how she does.


----------



## naturelover

diggers_dad said:


> Yup, that one looks like total crap. I'll send you $20 for postage and you send it to me so you don't have to deal with all the mess.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm just trying to be a friend
> 
> $25 ??
> 
> $27.50 ??



LOL...

Naw, she might be a little... misfit, but me thinks she still a keeper...


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mine came with the same missing bar nut...good think I keep spares


----------



## diggers_dad

naturelover said:


> LOL...
> 
> Naw, she might be a little... misfit, but me thinks she still a keeper...



I hate to say this about a Chinese saw, but... for $35 and an hour doing a muffler mod the little saws are hard to beat for their size. They copied an excellent design and seem to have done a fair job of it. The A/V is really pretty good, and all I've got have started right up and ran well. If a man wanted to keep it for years to come as a limber or "throw in the back" saw, just spend a little more time doing a port job and setting the squish to get that extra zip out of it, IMHO.


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> this isn't a quake but it is pretty impressive in the way it runs...I paid $70 for it delivered...



Are you the guy trying to sell this saw on the seattle craigslist for the past couple months?


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> no I bought it a while back and I just haven't had any time to play with it. The fit of the plastic parts is horrible but the darn thing is holy hell strong on compression and started on the third pull. The clutch cover needs some rework a little filing and sanding.......very crude but at the moment very strong. Mine isn't for sale. It outruns my 024 by a considerable amount....I am going to play with it till one of us is dead. Chances are since I am 63 it will outlast me since I have so many other saws to play with.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> typical chinese stuff every single component of this saw is built as light as possible.....I don't think it would stand much abuse. but it is rather lightweight....



I wonder what chinese loggers run...oh man  I can just see it now! That almost sounds like a oxymoron...chinese logger! 

Not trying to offend, but it just doesn't sound like it is all that common in china...I am sure they do have quite an industry...lots o housing and such to build.


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> 2 billion people...a friend of mine has worked in china the last 3 or 4 years.....it is not what we have been led to believe.....yes most of the people are poor but they have the largest skyline in the world. The city dwellers live large.......just like here but more....
> 
> they can make a saw and ship it here for $30, what do you think it cost to buy it local......? They can ship it to canada and the guy in canada can ship it to michigan and still make money on it...crazy world we live in....



It is amazing. And it is true, the chinese have a booming middle class now, but that will hurt them in the long run, as companies are finding that bringing back manufacturing jobs is as, if not more cost effective than having everything made and assembled there. 

They are no different than we are...we can build crap, too. But most of the chinese made stuff I have has come at a price for their workers who practically slave for what they produce. SAd when price points are a deciding factor in life. That said, my iPad and iPhone are phenomenal products...


----------



## billintx

This is the box my 2nd one came in today 











no packing at all






no file, no bottle of oil, but I did get a scwernch and a full tank of bar oil 

looks like it had been used one time briefly


----------



## H 2 H

The Chinese thing use to be a huge thing when talking about it but it has settle down an awful lot

Just look around you at the things in your house you cars/trucks and see were parts are made for each and every thing you have :msp_smile:


----------



## Gushh

That's true. You shouldn't blame China if something falls apart, blame whoever ordered it from China because when you get your product manufactured you have a choice in quality... most companies are cheap and want to save a buck. The company that makes these Earthquakes has plenty options in customization and quality for example, you'll find them in Alibaba and similar sites if you look around.


----------



## TreePointer

The point with these saws is that nobody wants to pay retail price for the China "issues." At these prices, we can take a chance and have some giggles no matter what the outcome. 

Mine cost as much as the last dinner I had at an overrated fancy restaurant, and certainly has provided much more entertainment.


----------



## dswensen

TreePointer said:


> The point with these saws is that nobody wants to pay retail price for the China "issues." At these prices, we can take a chance and have some giggles no matter what the outcome.
> 
> Mine cost as much as the last dinner I had at an overrated fancy restaurant, and certainly has provided much more entertainment.



Couldn't have said it better. A++ 

I had to buy two Earthquake saws, since my wife would NEVER let me go to a "fancy overrated restaurant" without her - there's $80 for saws!!! 

I can justify just about anything - to myself!


----------



## H 2 H

The world is coming to the end for a few people JMO :msp_wink:

Just read on the internet (so it has to be true) that at major brand chain saw company is have there saws made in *"CHINA"* since 2011 what is this world coming too ?


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> The world is coming to the end for a few people JMO :msp_wink:
> 
> Just read on the internet (so it has to be true) that at major brand chain saw company is have there saws made in *"CHINA"* since 2011 what is this world coming too ?



Who who who..Sound like an owl, huh?

Linke me up scotty!


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> The world is coming to the end for a few people JMO :msp_wink:
> 
> Just read on the internet (so it has to be true) that at major brand chain saw company is have there saws made in *"CHINA"* since 2011 what is this world coming too ?



those are stihls that are being made over there:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> those are stihls that are being made over there:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Small stihls parts from china...

Poulan huskies are I think chinese parts...

Dolmar ps32 is a chinese built saw

Not sure where my t435 was made...says sweden, but who knows?

Farm Boss...I think chinese parts...

I guess the question is who doesn't and why would american assembly line workers be better than chinese assembly line workers?


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> those are stihls that are being made over there:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



The biggest stink that I've been hearing about a certain brand of saw is it doesn't have any parts made in *"CHINA"*. I just can't wait till they hear the news I wont say a word about it just can't wait to hear them talk now :msp_rolleyes:

Maybe it's because I've been buying these Earthquake chain saw's and selling them :msp_wink:

Just remember don't pull a Jimmy Jones and drink the (orange) KOOL AID :jester:

JMO


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> The biggest stink that I've been hearing about a certain brand of saw is it doesn't have any parts made in *"CHINA"*. I just can't wait till they hear the news I wont say a word about it just can't wait to hear them talk now :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Maybe it's because I've been buying these Earthquake chain saw's and selling them :msp_wink:
> 
> Just remember don't pull a Jimmy Jones and drink the (orange) KOOL AID :jester:
> 
> JMO



I just read that husqvarna sources 30% of parts from china and "other", up from 18% in 2008 and that they want that number even higher! It was in the 2011 fiscal year statement from husqvarna!


----------



## Walt41

I might have a score on some Chineese saws coming, there is a guy I used to work with that imports kitchen cabinets and resells them at a huge markup, I told him to try and get me a price on a cargo container full of new saws and he said he would look into it, I figure it might be worth at least finding out what I could get as I'm sure the guy on the bay is making money.


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> I just read that husqvarna sources 30% of parts from china and "other", up from 18% in 2008 and that they want that number even higher! It was in the 2011 fiscal year statement from husqvarna!



_*Your talking dirty now someone will punish you*_ :jester:

JMO


----------



## H 2 H

Walt41 said:


> I might have a score on some Chineese saws coming, there is a guy I used to work with that imports kitchen cabinets and resells them at a huge markup, I told him to try and get me a price on a cargo container full of new saws and he said he would look into it, I figure it might be worth at least finding out what I could get as I'm sure the guy on the bay is making money.




People here (town people) love these Earthquake saws for stuff around there house and the price they pay for them and it puts money in my pocket :msp_rolleyes:


JMO


----------



## Martijn

*Got one too*

After reading this popular thread I decided to get one, payed 38 for it and came in a box with bar ,Chain , wrench , file , saw!, manual and file!
Sniffed at the fuel tank and smelled like fuel. Bar oil tank clean as a whistle.

Put it together and fueled it , 4 pulles it popped and its a runner.

I hope more designs will come out china like this, maybe already ported??:msp_w00t:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> _*Your talking dirty now someone will punish you*_ :jester:
> 
> JMO



Cmon man, you're scarin me:jester:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> People here (town people) love these Earthquake saws for stuff around there house and the price they pay for them and it puts money in my pocket :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> JMO



Will you knock it off with the CYA JMO?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

well i need to buy a few more,, i just sold another one today for a profit,, glad i have 3 more coming tuesday


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> well i need to buy a few more,, i just sold another one today for a profit,, glad i have 3 more coming tuesday



Leave a couple for seed, will ya?


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> well i need to buy a few more,, i just sold another one today for a profit,, glad i have 3 more coming tuesday





diggers_dad said:


> Leave a couple for seed, will ya?



After only getting two this week I need to get a couple more :msp_w00t:

_*JMO*_


----------



## millbilly

Well Fedrex said they came came by on the 3rd and no one was home BS, They then said they came back on the 4th and left it at the front door no saw was left. I have an automatic gate at the end of the driveway and live in the weeds. I believe the Fedpric just put it out wherever. Who know what will happen now and yes I have made a claim.


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> After only getting two this week I need to get a couple more :msp_w00t:
> 
> _*JMO*_



Ya know what they say...opinions are like a holes, everyones got one:jester:


----------



## Chris-PA

Well my $40 saw came today - here are my first impressions:

The saw was in the original box with packing inserts and had never been run, but there was oil all over the bottom. I suspect it will be a leaker.

The quality of the castings, machining and plastic parts is poor.

There were vertical scratches on the piston from casting flash in the exhaust port, but the ring seems fine.

The exhaust port looks small, but I want to measure it and compare to the port on a 42cc Poulan - might be an illusion.

I figure with a mild porting and muffler mod, and a few minutes cleaning up the plastic with an X-acto it will probably be a useable saw. I don't know when or if I'll get around to it, but it might be a good winter diversion. For $40 I'm not complaining - the bar, chain, clutch, sprocket, oil pump, spike and scabbard were worth that. But this thing is nowhere close to a box store Poulan for quality or technology (non-strato). I'm certainly not interested in getting another.


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Ya know what they say...opinions are like a holes, everyones got one:jester:



And you and I both know someone that has plenty of _*HOLES*_ :taped:


_*JMO*_


:looser:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

got the saw in some wood today and it cuts 'ok' (half dry Euch). The saw won't pull itself into the word...needs a little help...so will file the rakers down another couple of thousandths. I don't like this type of guard-link everywhere crap chain so ordered a better one from Baileys. The clutch seems to be slipping when I push it a little...stops the chain but doesn't lug the motor. Any suggestions on the clutch issue? Overall I really can't complain much 

I managed to fix my neighbors Crapsman 36cc. The thing has a ZAMA carb that doesn't tune like the Walbros I'm used to...had to set the hi screw at about 2 full turns, sheesh. That's why it was so fuel-starved when pulling the trigger. Getting it tuned and idling was a nightmare. He owes me several beers now


----------



## tilenick

On the clutch issue, mine had the same problem and the manual said this is normal slippage and it will tighten up in about a couple hours use.
And it did, works well now.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

tilenick said:


> On the clutch issue, mine had the same problem and the manual said this is normal slippage and it will tighten up in about a couple hours use.
> And it did, works well now.



cool, thanks! another excuse to go cut wood


----------



## o8f150

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Well my $40 saw came today - here are my first impressions:
> 
> The saw was in the original box with packing inserts and had never been run, but there was oil all over the bottom. I suspect it will be a leaker.
> 
> The quality of the castings, machining and plastic parts is poor.
> 
> There were vertical scratches on the piston from casting flash in the exhaust port, but the ring seems fine.
> 
> The exhaust port looks small, but I want to measure it and compare to the port on a 42cc Poulan - might be an illusion.
> 
> I figure with a mild porting and muffler mod, and a few minutes cleaning up the plastic with an X-acto it will probably be a useable saw. I don't know when or if I'll get around to it, but it might be a good winter diversion. For $40 I'm not complaining - the bar, chain, clutch, sprocket, oil pump, spike and scabbard were worth that. But this thing is nowhere close to a box store Poulan for quality or technology (non-strato). I'm certainly not interested in getting another.



what was you expecting a huskie or stihl,,,geeezzzz,,, its a freaking 40.00 jap saw


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> And you and I both know someone that has plenty of _*HOLES*_ :taped:
> 
> 
> _*JMO*_
> 
> 
> :looser:



now that just hurt my feelings,,,, "I have a potty mouth" :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

o8f150 said:


> what was you expecting a huskie or stihl,,,geeezzzz,,, its a freaking 40.00 *jap* saw



Uh......

you just gave away your age


----------



## Chris-PA

o8f150 said:


> what was you expecting a huskie or stihl,,,geeezzzz,,, its a freaking 40.00 jap saw


It's what I was expecting. I bought it for the parts.


----------



## joesmith

singinwoodwackr said:


> Uh......
> 
> you just gave away your age



Hahahaha! Thats some funny sh*t:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> Hahahaha! Thats some funny sh*t:hmm3grin2orange:



"I have a potty mouth",:msp_mad::msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
yea i am 50 going on 51 in a couple of months,, yes i am over the hill,,, when i fart i leave brown streaks,, its hard to get a boner,, i drool all over myself,,, now,, you happy that you got all the old man info :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

o8f150 said:


> "I have a potty mouth",:msp_mad::msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> yea i am 50 going on 51 in a couple of months,, yes i am over the hill,,, when i fart i leave brown streaks,, its hard to get a boner,, i drool all over myself,,, now,, you happy that you got all the old man info :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



only 50? punk


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> "I have a potty mouth",:msp_mad::msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> yea i am 50 going on 51 in a couple of months,, yes i am over the hill,,, when i fart i leave brown streaks,, its hard to get a boner,, i drool all over myself,,, now,, you happy that you got all the old man info :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Its just like the viagra commercial...you are at the age where ya got some know how...

[video=youtube_share;4I4xBCq_cpw]http://youtu.be/4I4xBCq_cpw[/video]


----------



## H 2 H

HMMMMM

Looks like I have the same problem as a few poster in this thread 


Man I forgot something

*JMO*


----------



## GrassGuerilla

joesmith said:


> Guess what' in the bucket of blackness....dyeing a horrible death:hmm3grin2orange:



Pics look great. How's it hold up to use (the dye job)?

Oh yeah, Repped!


----------



## H 2 H

H 2 H said:


> The world is coming to the end for a few people JMO :msp_wink:
> 
> Just read on the internet (so it has to be true) that at major brand chain saw company is have there saws made in *"CHINA"* since 2011 what is this world coming too ?




Found this about 30 minutes ago here on AS

_When I was in the shop I saw a Husqvarna USA banner. Then I had a post about modding a new 570 and was asked what year it was so I went to the shop and looked. I just assumed it was USA made. just thank the good Lord it didn't say_ _*"Made in China"*_


Word of warning _*PLEASE*_ stay away for the (orange) _*KOOL AID *_

_*JMO*_


----------



## joesmith

GrassGuerilla said:


> Pics look great. How's it hold up to use (the dye job)?
> 
> Oh yeah, Repped!



Thanks...yeah the dye is holding great, but it penetrates the plastic, so I expect along time.


----------



## joesmith

GrassGuerilla said:


> Pics look great. How's it hold up to use (the dye job)?
> 
> Oh yeah, Repped!



Here is the link to my thread

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/216998.htm


----------



## Chris-PA

I couldn't help myself and did some disassembly so here are some more observations:

There is a summer/winter intake flap, but you have to remove the top cover to move it. It fits really poorly. When it is in the winter mode it pulls air from the outlet stream coming off the cylinder. When it is in summer mode it is blocked off, and then it's not clear to me yet where the air intake for the air box is.

The cylinder casting is really ugly compared to those of a Wild Thing or my Poulan 2775. There was indeed casting flash in the exhaust port - not sure how it would scratch the piston after machining but it feels rough.

The exhaust port is really small compared to the size of the steel insert in the exhaust port of a Poulan.


----------



## naturelover

Well, I was gonna mess with the carb flap, but mine was gouged out in the rear of the airbox for air flow.

Couldn't see that it would do much, so left it alone.

However, my second one wasn't. I guess the only place for it to pull air is the little slot there up by the carb flap. Will say that it does stay cleaner in there than my first one does.






Was gonna look at it today, but never made it around to it, guess will be for later.. 

And my first one had the little scratch on the piston, but has higher compression (by just a few ticks) than my second one, though the second one is clean as a whistle.


----------



## H 2 H

Take the summer/winter intake flap off the saw that's next to the handlebar and cut the center out (about one inch square area) place it back in the saw and glue screen door mesh over the hole (from the inside) using super glue to hold the mesh :msp_smile:

Just remember this is a $35 chain saw :msp_scared:


_JMO_


----------



## Chris-PA

H 2 H said:


> Take the summer/winter intake flap off the saw that's next to the handlebar and cut the center out (about one inch square area) place it back in the saw and glue screen door mesh over the hole (from the inside) using super glue to hold the mesh :msp_smile:
> 
> Just remember this is a $35 chain saw :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> _JMO_


Mine is the high end $40 model! Seriously, they retailed at much more that that, and I would have been quite unhappy had I bought one. 

I have to look more closely at the air box - I'll probably put the flap in the summer position and cut a hole at the flywheel side front of the cover to pull cool air from there. 

I was looking at pictures of a G3800 and it looked like it had a similar flap?


----------



## Rudolf73

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Mine is the high end $40 model! Seriously, they retailed at much more that that, and I would have been quite unhappy had I bought one.
> 
> I have to look more closely at the air box - I'll probably put the flap in the summer position and cut a hole at the flywheel side front of the cover to pull cool air from there.
> 
> I was looking at pictures of a G3800 and it looked like it had a similar flap?




Copy of a G3800 if Im not mistaken...


----------



## rmihalek

I'm working on the MM on my first saw. The 2nd is arriving tomorrow and the 3rd is arriving Tuesday. I'll see what kind of modifications I can do with the three of them and then two are going to friends who are just getting into the "heating with wood" gig and they need a saw. I woulnd't dare give them an unmodified Earthquake!


----------



## H 2 H

rmihalek said:


> I'm working on the MM on my first saw. The 2nd is arriving tomorrow and the 3rd is arriving Tuesday. I'll see what kind of modifications I can do with the three of them and then two are going to friends who are just getting into the "heating with wood" gig and they need a saw. I woulnd't dare give them an unmodified Earthquake!



I should also have a few arriving tomorrow :taped:


_JMO_


----------



## farmerdoug

*Got my first 2 saws*

Okay, I put together my first 2 saws. One had half a tank of bar oil. Both were dry of gas. 

One of the saws, the entire bolt came off with the bar nuts. I don't know if it impacts anything. I just thread the bolt through when mounting the bar. Kind of interesting.
Both saws will start, but really have a hard time throttling up. You really have to feather the throttle to get it to rev up. If you put it in wood, or throttle too fast then it wants to die. My 5 year old says the 2 saws sound like a pig when you hit the throttle. They idle just fine.
I don't know where to start when working on the muffer. I guess these saws are for learning on. It would be helpful if someone could show how you go about doing the muffler. I have a shotgun. If it get the right distance, then I could give the muffler a nice screen pattern. Obviously take it off the saw first and run a couple test shots on some steel sheeting so you get the results you want before doing it on the real thing. If you have any better ideas then let me know. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## o8f150

i have 3 more coming tomorrow too


----------



## singinwoodwackr

farmerdoug said:


> Okay, I put together my first 2 saws. One had half a tank of bar oil. Both were dry of gas.
> 
> One of the saws, the entire bolt came off with the bar nuts. I don't know if it impacts anything. I just thread the bolt through when mounting the bar. Kind of interesting.
> Both saws will start, but really have a hard time throttling up. You really have to feather the throttle to get it to rev up. If you put it in wood, or throttle too fast then it wants to die. My 5 year old says the 2 saws sound like a pig when you hit the throttle. They idle just fine.
> I don't know where to start when working on the muffer. I guess these saws are for learning on. It would be helpful if someone could show how you go about doing the muffler. I have a shotgun. If it get the right distance, then I could give the muffler a nice screen pattern. Obviously take it off the saw first and run a couple test shots on some steel sheeting so you get the results you want before doing it on the real thing. If you have any better ideas then let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your input!



see above for muff suggestions...couple of pages back

You need to re-tighten the bar stud. remove and clean the inner threads well...coat with a little blue Locktite. If you don't have a stud-seating tool (most of us don't) use the two bar nuts tightened together on the outer threads of the stud to torque it back down into the case. make sense?

sounds like the hi screw is turned to far in (lean) and the thing is starving for fuel when you pull the trigger.


----------



## naturelover

My second one was set way too lean. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## H 2 H

For sure they need a little TLC when you take them out of the box


_JMO_


----------



## BlueSmoke12

Just received my second Earthquake yesterday.

It was packed loose in a big auger box. I'm sure it got jostled around in shipping.

View attachment 272035
View attachment 272036


It had been run before. 1/2 a tank of bar oil in it. Some saw dust through out.

I figure this one was retuned to a retailer and I'm sure it ran like GARBAGE.....

Upon close examination I noticed the spark plug was not seated fully. A jucy radial pattern of oily residue was all over the top of the cylinder.

I pulled the plug and examined the threads and what I could see of the cylinder walls and piston. All looked well.

I reinstalled the plug correctly and started it up.

Seem to run OK.

I now need to get the DD carb tool to richen up the Hi mix and I need to learn how to do a MM.

Came with the saw, scrench, photo copied manual, bar, chain, and bar cover.

View attachment 272037


I'm newly diagnosed with CAD.......

I made a rookie CAD diesease mistake........

My wife came to the basement where I was examining the "new" Quake.....She did a quick area survey and said ..."You have three saws?" Turned and left......boy I'm glad the gun safe was closed......:msp_wink:


----------



## o8f150

just sold another one for a profit:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,, glad i have 3 more coming tomorrow


----------



## o8f150

BlueSmoke12 said:


> Just received my second Earthquake yesterday.
> 
> It was packed loose in a big auger box. I'm sure it got jostled around in shipping.
> 
> View attachment 272035
> View attachment 272036
> 
> 
> It had been run before. 1/2 a tank of bar oil in it. Some saw dust through out.
> 
> I figure this one was retuned to a retailer and I'm sure it ran like GARBAGE.....
> 
> Upon close examination I noticed the spark plug was not seated fully. A jucy radial pattern of oily residue was all over the top of the cylinder.
> 
> I pulled the plug and examined the threads and what I could see of the cylinder walls and piston. All looked well.
> 
> I reinstalled the plug correctly and started it up.
> 
> Seem to run OK.
> 
> I now need to get the DD carb tool to richen up the Hi mix and I need to learn how to do a MM.
> 
> Came with the saw, scrench, photo copied manual, bar, chain, and bar cover.
> 
> View attachment 272037
> 
> 
> I'm newly diagnosed with CAD.......
> 
> I made a rookie CAD diesease mistake........
> 
> My wife came to the basement where I was examining the "new" Quake.....She did a quick area survey and said ..."You have three saws?" Turned and left......boy I'm glad the gun safe was closed......:msp_wink:



thats the way one of them looked that i got the other day,, did the MM,,pulled the base gasket,,slotted the high/low on the carb and ported the cylinder,, runs pretty dang good now


----------



## H 2 H

I'm bummed I didn't get all of them I ordered today :taped:



*JMO*


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> I'm bummed I didn't get all of them I ordered today :taped:
> 
> 
> 
> *JMO*


----------



## dswensen

_My wife came to the basement where I was examining the "new" Quake.....She did a quick area survey and said ..."You have three saws?" Turned and left......boy I'm glad the gun safe was closed_

That's funny right there, I don't care who y'are.


----------



## dswensen

Still waiting on my second Quake. FedEx says she left St Paul MN on the 3rd and disappeared. With my luck, it was probably packed in a crappy box that fell apart and is now sitting in a corner in some Fed Ex warehouse - never to be seen again .....


----------



## H 2 H

dswensen said:


> _My wife came to the basement where I was examining the "new" Quake.....She did a quick area survey and said ..."You have three saws?" Turned and left......boy I'm glad the gun safe was closed_
> 
> That's funny right there, I don't care who y'are.



I can relate to that :msp_biggrin:

There are 5 chain saws in the garage (which isn't bad)

I was working in the barn and someone came in (I can't say who) and there are two saws on the bench two on the cabinet on the east side wall four on the north side cabinet and 4 in box saws on the floor and two Earthquakes still boxed up that haven't been open yet :jester:

_JMO_


----------



## millbilly

dswensen said:


> Still waiting on my second Quake. FedEx says she left St Paul MN on the 3rd and disappeared. With my luck, it was probably packed in a crappy box that fell apart and is now sitting in a corner in some Fed Ex warehouse - never to be seen again .....



I got sorta the same problem, fedex said they tried to deliver on the 3rd. then said they came back on the 4th and left it at the front door. Im wondering how they got by my security gate and camera.
Contacted seller and he said its not his problem take it up with ebay, hes not givin me a saw for free. I never asked for a replacment. I just wanted him to put in a claim with fedex.


----------



## o8f150

well 3 more come today,,, it won't be until thursday till i can get to them,, while the weather is good i am trying to get the deck done


----------



## Philbert

o8f150 said:


> well 3 more come today,,,



Gonna have your own, personal GTG? Start a ranch and breed 'em?

(you _might_ consider opening up the first US Authorized Earthquake Service Center)

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

P.S. - how come you have, like 100 of these Earthquake saws, but don't have any listed in your Sig?

Philbert


----------



## millbilly

Philbert said:


> P.S. - how come you have, like 100 of these Earthquake saws, but don't have any listed in your Sig?
> 
> Philbert



thats a good point!


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> P.S. - how come you have, like 100 of these Earthquake saws, but don't have any listed in your Sig?
> 
> Philbert




Yeah 08 _*WHY !*_


_JMO_


----------



## stinkbait

*Made some more improvements*

[video=youtube_share;0M9SikeKBxA]http://youtu.be/0M9SikeKBxA[/video]


----------



## H 2 H

stinkbait said:


> [video=youtube_share;0M9SikeKBxA]http://youtu.be/0M9SikeKBxA[/video]



All I can say is _*MEAN MACHINE !*_ :taped:




_*JMO*_


----------



## poorboypaul

stinkbait said:


> [video=youtube_share;0M9SikeKBxA]http://youtu.be/0M9SikeKBxA[/video]




Thing cuts and sounds like a real saw now! Are you running a 3/8 or 325 on that now?

Got my 4th today. This one's been in some wood. Cover, chain, manual, and scrench. Came in Earthquake auger box. Did a muffler mod on one. Just drilled a 5/8 hole straight through everything. Got to get a wrench made or dig out the dremel. Weather's getting warmer, be cuttin and haulin firewood tomorrow. See if I can get it out and play.


----------



## stinkbait

poorboypaul said:


> Thing cuts and sounds like a real saw now! Are you running a 3/8 or 325 on that now?
> 
> Got my 4th today. This one's been in some wood. Cover, chain, manual, and scrench. Came in Earthquake auger box. Did a muffler mod on one. Just drilled a 5/8 hole straight through everything. Got to get a wrench made or dig out the dremel. Weather's getting warmer, be cuttin and haulin firewood tomorrow. See if I can get it out and play.



3/8 chisel.


----------



## Chris-PA

Philbert said:


> P.S. - how come you have, like 100 of these Earthquake saws, but don't have any listed in your Sig?
> 
> Philbert


LOL - the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem!


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Yeah 08 _*WHY !*_
> 
> 
> _JMO_



bite my azz,,, give me a second and i will change it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Yeah 08 _*WHY !*_
> 
> 
> _JMO_



there i changed it just for you:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rmihalek

BlueSmoke12 said:


> Just received my second Earthquake yesterday.
> 
> It was packed loose in a big auger box. I'm sure it got jostled around in shipping.
> 
> I now need to get the DD carb tool to richen up the Hi mix and I need to learn how to do a MM.



You don't need a special tool for the carb jets. Just take the carb off the saw, unscrew the jets and cut a slot in each jet with the thinnest dremel disk you can find.


----------



## rmihalek

I got my second Earthquake today. No premix oil, but there was a scrench, bar, chain and scabbard. The engine turned over easily, so I put the bar/chain on it, gassed it up and it fired on the third pull.

I had a pallet I wanted to cut up, so I went out to the firewood area to cut it up. Just like my first EQ, this saw did not want to rev. In fact, as others have posted, some of these saws almost stall if you pin the throttle (and if they don't stall, it takes a good 1-2 seconds to spool up). I'm sure the L is set way too lean. Once it spooled up, the H side sounded good: it 4 stroked out of the cut and once in the cut (granted it was just a pallet!) it cleaned up and pulled well.

My first EQ is being put back together after a MM, removal of base gasket, slight exhaust port widening, intake/exhaust port adjustment (to restore port timing following base gasket removal) and slotting the jets.

These are fun saws to play with!


----------



## millbilly

rmihalek said:


> I got my second Earthquake today. No premix oil, but there was a scrench, bar, chain and scabbard. The engine turned over easily, so I put the bar/chain on it, gassed it up and it fired on the third pull.
> 
> I had a pallet I wanted to cut up, so I went out to the firewood area to cut it up. Just like my first EQ, this saw did not want to rev. In fact, as others have posted, some of these saws almost stall if you pin the throttle (and if they don't stall, it takes a good 1-2 seconds to spool up). I'm sure the L is set way too lean. Once it spooled up, the H side sounded good: it 4 stroked out of the cut and once in the cut (granted it was just a pallet!) it cleaned up and pulled well.
> 
> My first EQ is being put back together after a MM, removal of base gasket, slight exhaust port widening, intake/exhaust port adjustment (to restore port timing following base gasket removal) and slotting the jets.
> 
> These are fun saws to play with!



I don't understand port exhaust timing how do you adjust timing


----------



## H 2 H

They just need a little _*TLC*_ out of the box 


_JMO_


----------



## H 2 H

millbilly said:


> I don't understand port exhaust timing how do you adjust timing



You don't need a key on the fly wheel :msp_wink:


_JMO_


----------



## dswensen

*I got a scrench AND a file!*

After my first one came without any goodies and no chain (provided upon request by the seller), my second one emerged from Fed Ex purgatory today. This one had a chain, and also came with a scrench and file!! Bonus day for me! 

Half full of gas, never seen bar oil, and had Sears tape on the box. No dust under the covers - never seen wood. A couple of small odd burn marks on the chain brake handle - took me a few minutes to realize someone holding a cigarette had been holding the saw. 

Blows 130 PSI cold. 

Anyway, like most here, the saw about falls flat when you hit the throttle - should be an easy fix. As soon as I get a little time, it'll get a muffler mod, slotted carb adjustment screws, and a healthy dose of lean enrichment. 

Should be great just like my first one.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Stephen C. said:


> just a bottle of oil short of a full load....:msp_confused:...I didn't get any oil with the 6 I bought either....what are the chances....



want mine?


----------



## diggers_dad

stinkbait said:


> [video=youtube_share;0M9SikeKBxA]http://youtu.be/0M9SikeKBxA[/video]



Besides the massive exhaust porting you showed earlier, what else did you do? Nice work and thanks for the video, too. 
I'm about ready to go back into mine and enlarge the exhaust. These little guys really run quite well once they can breathe. 





dswensen said:


> After my first one came without any goodies and no chain (provided upon request by the seller), my second one emerged from Fed Ex purgatory today. This one had a chain, and also came with a scrench and file!! Bonus day for me!
> 
> Half full of gas, never seen bar oil, and had Sears tape on the box. No dust under the covers - never seen wood. A couple of small odd burn marks on the chain brake handle - took me a few minutes to realize someone holding a cigarette had been holding the saw.





Stephen C. said:


> you guys have got to quit buying these things......they are getting expensive.....:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:





Stephen C. said:


> just a bottle of oil short of a full load....:msp_confused:...I didn't get any oil with the 6 I bought either....what are the chances....





singinwoodwackr said:


> want mine?



Wait a minute!!! You guys are getting saws that RUN?!? I'm just buying these for the bar oil, scrench and file. Are you telling me these saws might actually cut wood??? Scott told me to save the oil, scrench and file and send the rest to him!!! Dang it! :bang::bang:


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> Besides the massive exhaust porting you showed earlier, what else did you do? Nice work and thanks for the video, too.
> I'm about ready to go back into mine and enlarge the exhaust. These little guys really run quite well once they can breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute!!! You guys are getting saws that RUN?!? I'm just buying these for the bar oil, scrench and file. Are you telling me these saws might actually cut wood??? Scott told me to save the oil, scrench and file and send the rest to him!!! Dang it! :bang::bang:



you are such a sucker to fall for that old trick


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> you are such a sucker to fall for that old trick



I'm not real smart but I can lift heavy things....


----------



## stinkbait

diggers_dad said:


> Besides the massive exhaust porting you showed earlier, what else did you do? Nice work and thanks for the video, too.
> I'm about ready to go back into mine and enlarge the exhaust. These little guys really run quite well once they can breathe.



I created another thread to get all of my info in the same place. Here's a link.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/220994.htm#post4070525


----------



## o8f150

well i finally got to open the boxes today,, 1 is new the others where lightly used,,, 1 of them didn,t have a b/c,, buts thats ok i have a 12" b/c for it,, going to start tearing them apart tommorow


----------



## diggers_dad

Just got my latest one in. It had been used but was (sort of) packed in its original box. Saw, bar, chain, scrench, manual and scabbard. There was no fuel or bar oil in it, those had leaked all over the box. 

On the plus side - no damage whatsoever to the saw, all parts accounted for. It blew 172 psi on my gauge. I just put it on the stack with the others. I will get more aggressive with this port work. I am bidding on three more right now...


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> Just got my latest one in. It had been used but was (sort of) packed in its original box. Saw, bar, chain, scrench, manual and scabbard. There was no fuel or bar oil in it, those had leaked all over the box.
> 
> On the plus side - no damage whatsoever to the saw, all parts accounted for. It blew 172 psi on my gauge. I just put it on the stack with the others. I will get more aggressive with this port work. I am bidding on three more right now...



you keep it up and i will drive to your place and kick your azz,,, STOP BUYING THEM ALL,, leave some for us:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

2 of the boxes of mine where soaked too,, but 1 of them was brand new,, i am not complaining though,,, i know this is a stupid question but wasn't these poulan/echo bar mounts??? i have such a bad freaking headache that i don't remember


----------



## dswensen

o8f150 said:


> i know this is a stupid question but wasn't these poulan/echo bar mounts???



Yep.


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> this is my first one. It is the weakest feeling of mine....it is as shipped...not started...cold....:msp_w00t:
> 
> I think it has potential... :msp_sleep: The three I have started seem to have a lot more snap...



Yeah I would ship it back to the seller it doesn't have enough compression to me :jester:



_JMO_


----------



## Mastermind

What in the hell are y'all doing in this thread?


----------



## MechanicMatt

They've all gone crazy Randy, don't come back in here. You'll go nuts, just nuts!


----------



## H 2 H

Mastermind said:


> What in the hell are y'all doing in this thread?




Just playing with cheap chainsaws :msp_biggrin:

When you can play with a chain saw that cost under $40 and make them run better than when they came it makes it alot easier to work on name brand saws 

The R & D work is alot cheaper :msp_w00t:


_JMO_


----------



## TreePointer

Mastermind said:


> What in the hell are y'all doing in this thread?



I feel like I've just been caught in the back of a pickup truck with a cheap whore. 

Mmmmm, cheap whores!


----------



## Mastermind

I spent a bunch of time on a wildthang once. Even raised the crank by counter boring the bearing pockets. Those cheap saws are the best there is to learn what works on.


----------



## H 2 H

TreePointer said:


> I feel like I've just been caught in the back of a pickup truck with a cheap whore.
> 
> Mmmmm, cheap whores!




How was she :msp_scared:


o8 ask me to ask that :taped:




_*JMO*_


----------



## TreePointer

Surprisingly, runs just fine without a muff mod. Took to porting real well.


----------



## Mastermind

Scott where are the damn pics at the beginning of this thread?????? :msp_sad:


----------



## H 2 H

Mastermind said:


> Scott where are the damn pics at the beginning of this thread?????? :msp_sad:




Something happen to his photobucket account I believe 

_
JMO_


----------



## Mastermind

H 2 H said:


> Something happen to his photobucket account I believe
> 
> _
> JMO_



I bet he was hording snackie pron and overloaded their server. :msp_scared:


----------



## H 2 H

Mastermind said:


> I bet he was hording snackie pron and overloaded their server. :msp_scared:




Yeah; that's what I was thinking also :taped:


_JMO_


----------



## Mastermind

H 2 H said:


> Yeah; that's what I was thinking also :taped:
> 
> 
> _JMO_



For the record. 

I have no agenda. :msp_sleep:


----------



## H 2 H

L O L; I can't wait til o8 sees this 



_JMO_


----------



## diggers_dad

62 pages of this crap. Now MM is in on it. We're busted. 

You guys should just walk out now with your dignity (somewhat) intact. I'll stay around and clean up the mess by taking all of the remaining ones on feebay...


----------



## stinkbait

Have you placed an order yet Randy?:msp_tongue:


----------



## o8f150

Mastermind said:


> Scott where are the damn pics at the beginning of this thread?????? :msp_sad:



photobucket took a crap on me,, i lost all my pics i had in there
so how many saws you going to buy randy,, i believe you will need at least a dozen to keep up with us


----------



## o8f150

stinkbait said:


> Have you placed an order yet Randy?:msp_tongue:



he's on there right now hitting the buy now button,,, clicky,,clicky,,clicky,,click,,click,,click


----------



## Walt41

You'll know if you see some guy on the bay named "Gun Monkey" buying like crazy...


----------



## o8f150

time to go fire the wood stove up and tear some saws apart


----------



## Mastermind

stinkbait said:


> Have you placed an order yet Randy?:msp_tongue:



Not yet......I probably would if I could see some pictures. 

I've not forgot you on the Husky carcass......just gotta find the right box.  



o8f150 said:


> photobucket took a crap on me,, i lost all my pics i had in there
> so how many saws you going to buy randy,, i believe you will need at least a dozen to keep up with us



Tell the truth......they shut it down. I heard you were hosting snackie pron....... 

I have no agenda.


----------



## poorboypaul

Took one of mine out today and played with it. (Earthquake, that is.) Just done the muffler mod so far. Great little light weight saw for limbing branches, but anything over 6-8" I'll be grabbin something bigger. Didn't bog down when throttling up. Have to tweak the carb yet. Might be great for softwood, but oak ain't it's thing. Could fall asleep when makin' a cut on something big. Did I have fun? Heck yeah!! Worth every bit of $40! I'll be keeping 1-2 for myself.


----------



## o8f150

Mastermind said:


> Not yet......I probably would if I could see some pictures.
> 
> I've not forgot you on the Husky carcass......just gotta find the right box.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the truth......they shut it down. I heard you were hosting snackie pron.......
> 
> I have no agenda.



ok,, here is the before and after vids
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/f__b9PmCESg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1XO2xB6XL5E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mastermind

It appears to be twice as fast.


----------



## o8f150

now,, back to the shop
the first one was brand new,, never fueled, carb was waaaayyy rich even after mm
2nd one the base gasket wasn't even close to being centered,, carb was rich and was run very little
3rd one the cylinder bolts where finger tight,, maybe 5 minutes of run time,,
ok,, back to the shop,, i have one more to do,, i might take a few pics so randy can stop crying


----------



## o8f150

Mastermind said:


> It appears to be twice as fast.



it was,, the throttle responce was greatly improved,, this is the first saw i have ever done that has woke up as much as these do


----------



## polkat

well, thanks a lot now my brother and i have some of these in the mail ( i think he got a few of them). you guys should have kept this quiet. heck I considered to drive down to Eau Claire and see if I can get a whole bumch of them and I dont even know why DAMN CAD


----------



## Philbert

polkat said:


> heck I considered to drive down to Eau Claire and see if I can get a whole bumch of them and I dont even know why DAMN CAD



(yeah, you would have probably found o8f150's brother with a shipping container of these saws, loading up UPS trucks and laughing his butt off. . . )


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> now,, back to the shop
> the first one was brand new,, never fueled, carb was waaaayyy rich even after mm
> 2nd one the base gasket wasn't even close to being centered,, carb was rich and was run very little
> 3rd one the cylinder bolts where finger tight,, maybe 5 minutes of run time,,
> ok,, back to the shop,, i have one more to do,, i might take a few pics so randy can stop crying




Ok that was the first 3 what about the other 273 Earthquakes 



_JMO_


----------



## polkat

Philbert said:


> (yeah, you would have probably found o8f150's brother with a shipping container of these saws, loading up UPS trucks and laughing his butt off. . . )




that may just be the case 08 do you really have that many  hell I figured I only need 2-3 for the extra P/C when I blow the first two up , let them rip I would bet it is menards who is selling them thats where there corp office is located. I wonder how many thay actually have available hope the price stays like it is I may need a couple more


----------



## H 2 H

Damn FedeX man stopped again today with two more boxes

View attachment 272579


That's four in two days 

I went out and started one then started taking the others out of the box and I just got plan to cold in the barn; snowing and in the mid 20's just a bet to nipply for me out there much better in the house next to the fire place :taped:


----------



## polkat

H 2 H said:


> Ok that was the first 3 what about the other 273 Earthquakes
> 
> 
> 
> _JMO_



:camera:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Ok that was the first 3 what about the other 273 Earthquakes
> 
> 
> 
> _JMO_



already flipped most of them


----------



## o8f150

ok randy,, i hope you are freaking happy,, heres your pics

these are before and after pics of the carb and exhaust port,, i just widened it,, the muffler,, since i am not rich like a lot of you midgets i don't have a way to heat the muffler up to take it apart so i just gutted most of it and made the inner plate like swiss cheese,, hey it works

View attachment 272601
View attachment 272602
View attachment 272603
View attachment 272604
View attachment 272605


----------



## o8f150

here is the before and after of the muffler

View attachment 272606
View attachment 272607


----------



## o8f150

i decided to go with a 12" b/c,, now remember it is a new chain and it had been raining all day long so the log is real wet,, it would do a lot better if everything was dry,, but not to bad though

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nEoQmvKhK5Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## o8f150

Stephen C. said:


> did you manage to pull the cat out of it?



don't need to the way i drilled it,, its almost a straight shot out


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> don't need to the way i drilled it,, its almost a straight shot out



That is the best way to do it...fastest anyway!


----------



## 056 kid

This is one of those threads that you end up unsubscribing to because it keeps showing up, with nothing interesting to offer.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

o8f150 said:


> don't need to the way i drilled it,, its almost a straight shot out



essentially bypassing the cat? I did something similar (long 1/8" carbide burr/Dremel rather than drill) to my neighbor's Crapsman last week...I actually cut out a little too much and had to fab a little cover over the hole 
after that it ran great, well, after 15min of swearing at it trying to tune the damn ZAMA carb :bang:

I didn't feel like cutting it apart and re-welding it like I did the EQ ...lazy 

heck, just the MM I did made this thing worth cutting with...or selling to a friend who just wants a little saw.

what size burrs do you guys use for porting these things?


----------



## naturelover

056 kid said:


> This is one of those threads that you end up unsubscribing to because it keeps showing up, with nothing interesting to offer.



Not like it on Misfit Island? 



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 056 kid

naturelover said:


> Not like it on Misfit Island?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


I
What exactly is misfit island? And to answer anyway, 60 some pages on an absolute piece of crap saw makes Ted a dull boy...


----------



## o8f150

056 kid said:


> This is one of those threads that you end up unsubscribing to because it keeps showing up, with nothing interesting to offer.



well get a couple of earthquakes and see how interesting it can get


----------



## H 2 H

056 kid said:


> I
> What exactly is misfit island? And to answer anyway, 60 some pages on an absolute piece of crap saw makes Ted a dull boy...



Not all of thread was on the Earthquake chainsaw some was about #### 



_JMO_


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Not all of thread was on the Earthquake chainsaw some was about ####
> 
> 
> 
> _JMO_



your right,, all of the dumbazzes buying earthquakes are full of sh**,,, hey wait a 2nd,,,,,THAT MAKES ME A SH**HEAD:bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## 056 kid

o8f150 said:


> well get a couple of earthquakes and see how interesting it can get


I run 660s


H 2 H said:


> Not all of thread was on the Earthquake chainsaw some was about ####
> 
> 
> 
> _JMO_


 don't really care!


----------



## Chris-PA

056 kid said:


> I
> What exactly is misfit island? And to answer anyway, 60 some pages on an absolute piece of crap saw makes Ted a dull boy...


So you read 60 pages of crap about a saw you're not interested in? You need a hobby - maybe knitting?


----------



## o8f150

i don't run a 660 but i do run a 372xp,,346xp,, ms170 and 250 and several earthquakes,,,, listen,, this thread is just for fun and thats what it has been,, a lot of fun,, i started this thread so throw me under the bus because it wouldn't be the first time


----------



## joesmith

056 kid said:


> I run 660s
> don't really care!



I liked this post just to unlike it!

Don't care about this thread? Too much of a snob? I don't think anyone cares for your opinion on this anyway...


----------



## naturelover

You don't know where the Island of Misfit toys is?

A little hint, its not where your big ol MS 660 is...... 



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 056 kid

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> So you read 60 pages of crap about a saw you're not interested in? You need a hobby - maybe knitting?


You need a hobby.


o8f150 said:


> i don't run a 660 but i do run a 372xp,,346xp,, ms170 and 250 and several earthquakes,,,, listen,, this thread is just for fun and thats what it has been,, a lot of fun,, i started this thread so throw me under the bus because it wouldn't be the first time


You, need a hobby


joesmith said:


> I liked this post just to unlike it!
> 
> Don't care about this thread? Too much of a snob? I don't think anyone cares for your opinion on this anyway...


And YOU, need a hobby. 
I think I made one or two comments on this thread... So you can all go screw something... Make it a hobby infact!


----------



## joesmith

056 kid said:


> You need a hobby.
> 
> You, need a hobby
> 
> And YOU, need a hobby.
> I think I made one or two comments on this thread... So you can all go screw something... Make it a hobby infact!



So now you troll a thread you have no interest in? Lame...really lame. Unsubscribe already...


----------



## Gologit

o8f150 said:


> listen,, this thread is just for fun and thats what it has been,, a lot of fun,,



Exactly right. Fun. It's okay to have fun. Nobody is taking all of this too seriously but they're learning a few things...and having _fun_.

Most people are anyway.


----------



## 056 kid

naturelover said:


> You don't know where the Island of Misfit toys is?
> 
> A little hint, its not where your big ol MS 660 is......
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


You give a 660 too much credit.



joesmith said:


> So now you troll a thread you have no interest in? Lame...really lame. Unsubscribe already...



Naah, things are starting to get mildly entertaining.


----------



## naturelover

That's not the point, the point is we are collecting $45 Misfit chainsaws and having just as much fun we would be collecting $1000 MS-660's. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 056 kid

Had you replaced the word fun with the word money I'd be all ears!


----------



## H 2 H

These little saws can get you 2X and 3X your money back on them 

As soon as I get more buyers lined up I'll be ordering more of them if they go up in price so does the sale price of them it doesn't bother me it just puts money in my pocket for weekends and the people that get them get a good deal also

Just remember not everyone can buy pro saws :taped:

_JMO_


----------



## o8f150

Gologit said:


> Exactly right. Fun. It's okay to have fun. Nobody is taking all of this too seriously but they're learning a few things...and having _fun_.
> 
> Most people are anyway.



i am having a blast with this thread,, i have learned a few things and its good to see people having a blast with a chinese saw:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150

056 kid said:


> Had you replaced the word fun with the word money I'd be all ears!



heck,, i have already doubled my money that i have invested in all of the saws i have bought and still have 4 to sell and i still have 1 to play with


----------



## Gologit

056 kid said:


> Had you replaced the word fun with the word money I'd be all ears!



Hey...you're a timber faller. We all know that you're just absolutely rolling in money. Every faller is. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## rmihalek

Just received my third EQ today and other than a tiny bit of pre-mix in the tank, it doesn't appear to ever have been run: I think it's brand new. The chain was in a sealed bag, the bar had absolutely no marks on it, same with the sprocket and there was no saw dust to be found. I'm thinking they fuel them up at the factory, run it for a bit, then ship it out.

Just like with the other two, this one is getting slots cut in the carb jets, full MM (grind off crimp, toss cat, cut away baffles, braze back together), base gasket removal and then some mild port work.

It's all fun, keeping away the cabin fever!


----------



## poorboypaul

056 kid said:


> I
> What exactly is misfit island? And to answer anyway, 60 some pages on an absolute piece of crap saw makes Ted a dull boy...



Why is it,no matter what thread you're on, what site you're on, some tight-#*$, whiny, I have no life or friends, sad sack, has to get their panties in a wad and pee on everyone's parade? If you think the thread's stupid, why are you here? Post you're negativity on another site.


----------



## joesmith

poorboypaul said:


> Why is it,no matter what thread you're on, what site you're on, some tight-#*$, whiny, I have no life or friends, sad sack, has to get their panties in a wad and pee on everyone's parade? If you think the thread's stupid, why are you here? Post you're negativity on another site.



Easy there tiger:msp_biggrin:


----------



## poorboypaul

Sorry folks! Just starts to get old.


----------



## Mastermind

Scott what am I looking at here brother? Is this casting flash partly blocking the outlet?


----------



## rmihalek

Randy, I saw that same ridge on the top of the exhaust port in the EQ saws I got. I'm not sure what it's supposed to do: it allows a small portion of the exhaust port to open about 5 degrees before the entire port lip gets exposed. I used it as a guide when I was raising the exhaust port up to compensate for removing the base gasket.

Also, these saws just have a single ring piston and the pin is on the intake side, so you can make the exhaust port as wide as the metal allows.


----------



## Rokon

I've been watching this ebay seller since Scott started this thread. The popularity of the quake has prices are on the rise, along with the shipping rates. :msp_scared:


----------



## 056 kid

Gologit said:


> Hey...you're a timber faller. We all know that you're just absolutely rolling in money. Every faller is. :msp_rolleyes:


Yea #### you, this is not the 70s...



poorboypaul said:


> Why is it,no matter what thread you're on, what site you're on, some tight-#*$, whiny, I have no life or friends, sad sack, has to get their panties in a wad and pee on everyone's parade? If you think the thread's stupid, why are you here? Post you're negativity on another site.



Damn man, you should probably attend some shrink sessions. You take this stuff way too seriously!!


----------



## H 2 H

Rokon said:


> I've been watching this ebay seller since Scott started this thread. The popularity of the quake has prices are on the rise, along with the shipping rates. :msp_scared:




Yeah the shipping doubled 


_JMO_


----------



## 056 kid

The machine says I have to spread the rep.





Bob......


----------



## o8f150

Mastermind said:


> Scott what am I looking at here brother? Is this casting flash partly blocking the outlet?



that is the pic before i widened the port,, i have no idea the idea of the dimple at the top,, but you can see the post is small,,, i don't know the exact % that i widen it but i would say its about 20%


----------



## o8f150

you know i can't figure is why sawtroll has been in here


----------



## Mastermind

o8f150 said:


> that is the pic before i widened the port,, i have no idea the idea of the dimple at the top,, but you can see the post is small,,, i don't know the exact % that i widen it but i would say its about 20%



So are they using that "flange" inside to set port height and timing?


----------



## naturelover

H 2 H said:


> Yeah the shipping doubled
> 
> 
> _JMO_



I know!!!! 

At my limit on the price really. I should have bought more when they were $35. 

Course could have been his plan all along, get the word out with the $35, then run them up. 

Not that they aren't a deal at $45, but just not for me for multiple purchases. 

(I say that and have bids on two of them......)


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotorSeven

Great thread....very entertaining watching y'all have so much fun for <$40.

I think Randy is getting very intrigued. I bet he has been on fleabay and is already having arguments with himself about a purchase. A porting experiment for the expert is hard to turn down

I admit I thought about it, but I really do not need another saw


----------



## Mastermind

MotorSeven said:


> Great thread....very entertaining watching y'all have so much fun for <$40.
> 
> I think Randy is getting very intrigued. I bet he has been on fleabay and is already having arguments with himself about a purchase. A porting experiment for the expert is hard to turn down
> 
> I admit I thought about it, but I really do not need another saw



You nailed me. 

I smell a Earthquake build off coming.


----------



## josmuck

Ok who is willing to buy 3 of them, repack them and ship them to me in Germany? 

I am pissed at this seller! he wont even recive my questions about sending to EU!!! 

Oh well have fun with them.. I bet this is a great learning saw!

Cya

Brian


----------



## Chris-PA

I'm going to cross post this here too:
Here's my attempt, somewhat more conservative:










I didn't mess with the upper transfers, but I did a little clean up on the lowers. I tried to direct that flow to the intake side runners:






The squish band on mine was a mess, with strange casting defects and two lumps under each side of the spark plug boss:






That concerned me as I'm removing the gasket, so I did a bit of sanding with a big dowel and some 220 grit:






It's not perfect, but it's better.

The muffler is next - still deciding how I want to do that.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

josmuck said:


> Ok who is willing to buy 3 of them, repack them and ship them to me in Germany?
> 
> I am pissed at this seller! he wont even recive my questions about sending to EU!!!
> 
> Oh well have fun with them.. I bet this is a great learning saw!
> 
> Cya
> 
> Brian


 Yea us Canuks are out of luck too


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I'm going to cross post this here too:
> Here's my attempt, somewhat more conservative:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not perfect, but it's better.
> 
> The muffler is next - still deciding how I want to do that.



My porting was also conservative like yours. I removed the base gasket and did a muffler mod, completely removing the restriction in the center baffle and opening the outer opening to about 80% of the exhaust port opening. My timed cuts were pretty close to the ones posted by others who removed a lot more material and opened the transfers as well. 

Since the time on the cuts is so close, I'm thinking we're overlooking another common restriction, like the intake. I'm going to try to put a much larger air filter on it with a direct route to the outside. I don't think the airbox gets a lot of flow. 
 
Any thoughts? Next would be a larger carb...

dd


----------



## Walt41

o8f150 said:


> you know i can't figure is why sawtroll has been in here



He runs a search every day using the word husky, at some point this thread probably hit his radar because of the word huskyquake.


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> My porting was also conservative like yours. I removed the base gasket and did a muffler mod, completely removing the restriction in the center baffle and opening the outer opening to about 80% of the exhaust port opening. My timed cuts were pretty close to the ones posted by others who removed a lot more material and opened the transfers as well.
> 
> Since the time on the cuts is so close, I'm thinking we're overlooking another common restriction, like the intake. I'm going to try to put a much larger air filter on it with a direct route to the outside. I don't think the airbox gets a lot of flow.
> 
> Any thoughts? Next would be a larger carb...
> 
> dd


Well, it's only 38cc. I have not looked at the carb but that is on my list. However, the port itself is up against the piston opening and closing fast - it's a time & area issue, you are trying to uncover the port area quickly as there is not a lot of time to get the gasses in and out. Farther away where the pulses are smoothed out some you don't really need a very large opening area to flow the volume of gasses a 38cc engine will move - so large airbox openings are probably needed. I do plan to modify the a filter cover though.


----------



## naturelover

Here is how mine arrived. Someone already cut out some from there. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> you know i can't figure is why sawtroll has been in here




Maybe because there not a pro saw :taped:

But that's just a guess thu :jester:

_JMO_


----------



## millbilly

*you guys might love this guy but I don't*

The following is my personal correspondence with the seller all I asked him to do was open a claim with Fedex, which must be done from the sellers end. He basicly told me to pound sand. Please help me by giving him bad reviews or stop purchses all together. Thank you my AS brothers. Im Keefer

The proper order of correspondence starts at the bottom and works up

Dear keefer19064,
You need to contact Ebay regarding this. -
sellingitasis 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: keefer19064
To: sellingitasis
Subject: Re: keefer19064 has sent a message
Sent Date: Jan-07-13 08:48:50 PST


Dear sellingitasis,

Im not asking for another saw. Im asking you to make a claim,"Unfortunately my responsibility is to get your item to your residence, which I fulfilled". *This was never fulfilled.* I have a security gate and cameras at my residence.- 

keefer19064 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: sellingitasis
To: keefer19064
Subject: Re: keefer19064 has sent a message
Sent Date: Jan-07-13 06:55:59 PST


Dear keefer19064,

Hi, I spoke with FedEx, and they confirmed delivery to your residence. Please feel free to contact FedEx yourself, their phone number is 1-800-463-3339, and reference your tracking number. Unfortunately my responsibility is to get your item to your residence, which I fulfilled. I can not send you another saw for free. Please feel free to contact ebay concerning this.
Thank you- sellingitasis 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: keefer19064
To: sellingitasis
Subject: keefer19064 has sent a message
Sent Date: Jan-05-13 13:40:09 PST


Dear sellingitasis,
Hi,Fedex says they left it by the door. They never left it at my door. I have an electric gate at the drive entrance, and someone was around to recieve it. *You gotta make a call to them people and get this straightened out.*
Thank you
Keith- keefer19064


----------



## Chris-PA

His shipper is telling him they delivered it. His customer says not. If he agrees with the customer it'll be a big PITA for him. I kinda think it's between you and Fed-Ex now.


----------



## millbilly

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> His shipper is telling him they delivered it. His customer says not. If he agrees with the customer it'll be a big PITA for him. I kinda think it's between you and Fed-Ex now.



WRONG!
Fedex will do nothing untill the seller/shiper makes a claim.


----------



## TreeTangler

Mastermind said:


> So are they using that "flange" inside to set port height and timing?



If you guys are talking about the little raised dimple on the exhaust, I'm assuming it's sort of liike an old school compression release. They used to do it in saws 20 years ago or so. It's supposed to aid in starting.


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Maybe because there not a pro saw :taped:
> 
> But that's just a guess thu :jester:
> 
> _JMO_



C'mon man, it is pro grade...split case and all!


----------



## Chris-PA

millbilly said:


> WRONG!
> Fedex will do nothing untill the seller/shiper makes a claim.


OK, gotcha.


----------



## Walt41

millbilly said:


> The following is my personal correspondence with the seller all I asked him to do was open a claim with Fedex, which must be done from the sellers end. He basicly told me to pound sand. Please help me by giving him bad reviews or stop purchses all together.
> 
> Keith- keefer19064



Fed Ex has a problem with gates, I have had them throw stuff over my 7' high gates and ignore the delivery box and sign altogether, I also had them deliver $750 worth of street sweeper parts on a rush job to my neighbor and deliver his Cabellas order to my box. Personally I would check which one of your neighbors has the new saw on their porch.


----------



## dswensen

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> - so large airbox openings are probably needed. I do plan to modify the a filter cover though.



When I was looking at mine, I noticed, after I took the starter housing off, that there appears to be ducting between the cover and that black plastic piece under the cover - molded into the plastic. It APPEARS to me (the uneducated) that there is some sort of forced air system from the flywheel fan into the air box. 

Take a look at yours and see what you think.


----------



## Mastermind

Walt41 said:


> Fed Ex has a problem with gates, I have had them throw stuff over my 7' high gates and ignore the delivery box and sign altogether, I also had them deliver $750 worth of street sweeper parts on a rush job to my neighbor and deliver his Cabellas order to my box. Personally I would check which one of your neighbors has the new saw on their porch.



Yep, Walt I think Fedex may be the worse for that stuff of any I've heard of.


----------



## o8f150

Mastermind said:


> So are they using that "flange" inside to set port height and timing?



i have no idea,,, i think it has a cleft lip


----------



## naturelover

What Mr. Sellingitasis is doing now ain't kosher.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## H 2 H

LOL; I snapped a socket with my air impact wrench today taking off the flywheel nut off of one of the Earthquake; I had to run up to the next town to get it new one (3 hours it took) 

I had all four Earthquakes saws running this morning that I got this week :jester:

And one of them is in pieces on the bench as I type; It's just to cold out in the barn to work out there :jester:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> It's just to cold out in the barn to work out there,, i could use dss to help keep me warm and fuzzy in the loft since bovines live in barns


fixed it for you


----------



## Philbert

Walt41 said:


> Fed Ex has a problem with gates, . . .



Remember this video?

CCTV: Delivery Man Throws Monitor Over Fence - YouTube

[youtube]_ZN28PNPP7A[/youtube]


----------



## joesmith

naturelover said:


> What Mr. Sellingitasis is doing now ain't kosher.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk



Do tell....


----------



## o8f150

well he has some 41 and 45cc saws now


----------



## singinwoodwackr

o8f150 said:


> well he has some 41 and 45cc saws now



$63 and $74 shipped... hmm, worth that much?


----------



## o8f150

singinwoodwackr said:


> $63 and $74 shipped... hmm, worth that much?



this is the guy everyone uses,, least i think so
CS4518 Earthquake Chainsaw 18" 45cc Viper Engine Oregon Bar Parts Repair Used | eBay


----------



## singinwoodwackr

o8f150 said:


> this is the guy everyone uses,, least i think so
> CS4518 Earthquake Chainsaw 18" 45cc Viper Engine Oregon Bar Parts Repair Used | eBay



yup, that's the one

I get a kick out of all the other Earthquakes that are now posted for $169, sheesh...and that ain't modded!!


----------



## joesmith

singinwoodwackr said:


> yup, that's the one
> 
> I get a kick out of all the other Earthquakes that are now posted for $169, sheesh...and that ain't modded!!



$74 bucks shipped for a parts ms170 or something...fine. $74 bucks for a parts earthquake...when they were soo cheap earlier...cmon.

Like I said back on page 5,478...stop buying them, force that price down...

I am sure this thread is on google for earthquake now...yep this thread is the third hit n google under discussions...which I search before I buy anything...

Cmon guys....


----------



## H 2 H

I was up in a Sears and Sawbuck today killing time waiting for a tool at another shop

And I looked at there saws they had a black 45 cc saw there but it didn't have any name logos on it at all just had a 45 cc sticker and it was black basically looked like the 38 cc saw


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> I was up in a Sears and Sawbuck today killing time waiting for a tool at another shop
> 
> And I looked at there saws they had a black 45 cc saw there but it didn't have any name logos on it at all just had a 45 cc sticker and it was black basically looked like the 38 cc saw



You're on to me...I am selling dye jobbed quakies now!:jester:


----------



## H 2 H

That 45 cc saw was the smallest saw at the SS in Burlington WA opcorn:

They had 45 cc; 55 cc and 65 cc saws on the shelf


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> That 45 cc saw was the smallest saw at the SS in Burlington WA opcorn:
> 
> They had 45 cc; 55 cc and 65 cc saws on the shelf



I am thinkin that when I move back, I will go the burlington area...any thoughts on that?

Good place?


----------



## joesmith

Hey, o8 and H 2 H...how'd you guys get the plus symbols next to your names at the bottom of the thread where it says users browsing?


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> I am thinkin that when I move back, I will go the burlington area...any thoughts on that?
> 
> Good place?



Just be ready for all kinds of weather

I was born and raised in Mt Vernon then went to school down in Cali; I couldn't wait to get back because all my family is in the PNW


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Hey, o8 and H 2 H...how'd you guys get the plus symbols next to your names at the bottom of the thread where it says users browsing?



I believe that means your a friend of that person :msp_confused:


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> Just be ready for all kinds of weather
> 
> I was born and raised in Mt Vernon then went to school down in Cali; I couldn't wait to get back because all my family is in the PNW



Most of my family is in the PNW too...i am looking to stay away from the denser areas...everett, seattle, federal way, etc....

I want some acreage too...and duvall/carnation is too expensive and hard to get into town from...


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> I believe that means your a friend of that person :msp_confused:



That makes sense.


----------



## Walt41

I was going to get another one but it says for brush and dead trees only, too bad as I have a couple of live trees to remove and was hoping that these saws would cut those too.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Walt41 said:


> I was going to get another one but it says for brush and dead trees only, too bad as I have a couple of live trees to remove and was hoping that these saws would cut those too.



those cost extra.


----------



## diggers_dad

Walt41 said:


> I was going to get another one but it says for brush and dead trees only, too bad as I have a couple of live trees to remove and was hoping that these saws would cut those too.





singinwoodwackr said:


> those cost extra.



How bad do you need one? I have a couple I have "modified" and "specially equipped" to handle live trees as well as vines, brambles and most shrubs. $94.99 to your door...


----------



## singinwoodwackr

diggers_dad said:


> How bad do you need one? I have a couple I have "modified" and "specially equipped" to handle live trees as well as vines, brambles and most shrubs. $94.99 to your door...



how much for a demolition saw with carbide chain?


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Most of my family is in the PNW too...i am looking to stay away from the denser areas...everett, seattle, federal way, etc....
> 
> I want some acreage too...and duvall/carnation is too expensive and hard to get into town from...




That's why I moved to Stanwood; Mt Vernon was getting to big when I moved back in 1980

Now Stanwood is getting to big when I moved to Stanwood there wasn't one stop light now I can't count the number of stop lights here

I'm 25 minutes from north of Everett and 25 minutes south of Mt Vernon


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> That's why I moved to Stanwood; Mt Vernon was getting to big when I moved back in 1980
> 
> Now Stanwood is getting to big when I moved to Stanwood there wasn't one stop light now I can't count the number of stop lights here
> 
> I'm 25 minutes from north of Everett and 25 minutes south of Mt Vernon



Concrete it is!


----------



## Chris-PA

I decided to do the quick and nasty muffler mod on this one by just drilling from the front through the center divider. I used 2 3/8" holes next to each other and ground out the part between them. I expect it will be loud. I left the cat in there and simply bypassed it. I also have a spare GZ4000 muffler that I could use if I want to, but I had been saving that as a stock spare. I didn't take pictures as I'm not that proud of this one. I did not modify the front deflector and I put the screen on, so it looks stock at a glance.

Even with the mods I did the exhaust port is still smaller than the steel insert on my 42cc Craftsman/Poulan.

The carb is the same size as the one on that 42cc Craftsman too (WT-529 IIRC?), and in fact is clearly a complete copy of a Walbro WT. The quality of it does not look too bad.

I examined the airbox ans filter cover - with the inlet control in the summer setting the only inlet is through the mixture adjuster holes, although those are probably enough. Other than that it is sealed up pretty tight. I'm still trying to decide what I want to do with that. For now I will run it in the winter mode, as it is only pulling air from the outside edge of the cover where the air blows past the cylinder. I'm not convinced that air is all that hot.


----------



## H 2 H

joesmith said:


> Concrete it is!



I was up river today; I had time to kill waiting for something :taped:

When I go up there I always stop and see the Elk herd up there just this side of Concrete 

One of the guys I get chain saws from lives just before Concrete on HWY 20


----------



## H 2 H

That little cover that separates winter/summer mode I cut most of center out of it out and placed screen door mesh over the hole just to let it breath better 

I've done that on other chain saw also :msp_smile:


----------



## naturelover

joesmith said:


> Do tell....



Eh, just wished he'd have let the other auctions ended before listing them for sale for $40.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joesmith

Stephen C. said:


> the market will set the price. Normal people who need a good running saw will buy something else. We have bought a lot of these things and we are responsible for driving the price up. Many of us got them for $35 including shipping that equates to a $20-$22 saw. That is very reasonable for a decent "parts saw"
> 
> I assume that the seller was probably selling them at a break even point to liquidate the inventory in a hurry. It worked. Get them out of inventory before the end of the year.
> 
> Now he is trying to salvage a couple bucks from the remaining stock. Nothing wrong with that. I will be watching to see how the market shakes out. Supply and demand rules in a free market system. If they go on sale again I and many of you will be on them like white on rice.....untill then....:msp_sleep::msp_sleep:



Nothin wrong with collusion amongst chainsaw addicts though....or is there?


----------



## H 2 H

I think I'll put the next couple I get in the rafters of the barn and wait to the price of these saw sky rocket then post them on freebay :msp_w00t:


----------



## Chris-PA

I did some reassembly this morning and it is almost back together but for the handle. Gonna get a cup of coffee while I get the little stove going and I'll try running it a bit later.

I was wrong on the airbox inlet - it is to the rear of the flywheel below the adjuster screw, feeding into the bottom of the airbox. So I set the flap for summer as it is not needed.

The "fit & finish" on this thing is just awful. Most parts fit poorly - the recoil cover does not fit around the large rubber A/V mount plug at the back (RedMax versions of the recoil cover did not go all the way around that). The blower shroud rubs the fan a bit at the top. It's all so junky, and I'm a guy who is used to working on plastic Poulans and like them. 

Anyway, I've cleaned it up as best I can, including the plastic intake parts, and it fits together as well as it can. We'll see how it runs.


----------



## Philbert

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> The "fit & finish" on this thing is just awful. Most parts fit poorly - . . .



Maybe that's why josesmith dyed them black - can't see the lines where they don't lone up so clearly?

Philbert


----------



## joesmith

Philbert said:


> Maybe that's why josesmith dyed them black - can't see the lines where they don't lone up so clearly?
> 
> Philbert



That, and who is going to take you seriously when you show up to do a tree removal with the stickered up nascar of chainsaws?:msp_w00t:


----------



## Philbert

joesmith said:


> That, and who is going to take you seriously when you show up to do a tree removal with the stickered up nascar of chainsaws?:msp_w00t:



I never understood that type of marketing. I think that Husky had some Nascar printed bars a few years ago too. Official Nascar motor oil, wiper blades, socket sets, . . . might make sense. But official Nascar chainsaw makes as much sense as the Official Nascar Frisbee. Or apple sauce. Or toothpaste . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Mastermind

The price is higher now than I would pay.......


----------



## o8f150

i think just for s&g i am going to list one on fleabay just see how much a modded one will go for:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind

o8f150 said:


> i think just for s&g i am going to list one on fleabay just see how much a modded one will go for:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



If you write it up carefully and include a good video, I think it'll bring good money. :msp_wink:


----------



## Chris-PA

Well, it runs! It really did not want to start the first time, but it did eventually and now starts pretty easily. The fuel filter was laying in the bottom of the tank broken off the line so I had to fix that first. I cut some small branches that were lying around - it cut wood and oiled the bar. I have no idea what the compression is, but it is either pretty high and/or the starter mechanism is just nasty and hard to pull - either or both is a reasonable guess. 

It didn't feel too bad actually. I'm going to go out and make it cut some bigger wood to see how it goes. Given the quality of the machining it will probably take a while to seat the rings, so it may improve over time. Thanks to the paltry investment there's no risk, so it's been fun to play with and will probably cut just fine for however long it lasts, and then it can be a parts carcass for a saw I value more. Or perhaps I will give it away.

But some of those stickers need to go!


----------



## joesmith

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Well, it runs! It really did not want to start the first time, but it did eventually and now starts pretty easily. The fuel filter was laying in the bottom of the tank broken off the line so I had to fix that first. I cut some small branches that were lying around - it cut wood and oiled the bar. I have no idea what the compression is, but it is either pretty high and/or the starter mechanism is just nasty and hard to pull - either or both is a reasonable guess.
> 
> It didn't feel too bad actually. I'm going to go out and make it cut some bigger wood to see how it goes. Given the quality of the machining it will probably take a while to seat the rings, so it may improve over time. Thanks to the paltry investment there's no risk, so it's been fun to play with and will probably cut just fine for however long it lasts, and then it can be a parts carcass for a saw I value more. Or perhaps I will give it away.
> 
> But some of those stickers need to go!



On mine, the pull cord mechanisms are weird...leading me to believe low compression if i did not already have them checked...they are all good on compression though.


----------



## joesmith

Next time I leave feedback on one of these it will read...

As described, parts saw, honest description from seller.

You guys should do the same!


----------



## Chris-PA

joesmith said:


> Next time I leave feedback on one of these it will read...
> 
> As described, parts saw, honest description from seller.
> 
> You guys should do the same!


Lol - no "next time" for me, I have at least as many of these as I want. One.


----------



## Philbert

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Lol - no "next time" for me, I have at least as many of these as I want. One.



Me too! Although I have fewer than WHW. (Seriously, I think that it is great that you guys are having fun with these.)

Philbert


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> On mine, the pull cord mechanisms are weird...leading me to believe low compression if i did not already have them checked...they are all good on compression though.



everyone i tested it only blew 120,, then after i took the base gasket out they blew 150,, which i am not complaining about


----------



## o8f150

Mastermind said:


> If you write it up carefully and include a good video, I think it'll bring good money. :msp_wink:




you mean like this :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1XO2xB6XL5E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chris-PA

Philbert said:


> Me too! Although I have fewer than WHW. (Seriously, I think that it is great that you guys are having fun with these.)
> 
> Philbert


I gotta say the thing does run OK. I'm out in a field cutting up some clean white ash Sandy dropped on a fence, and I can push it pretty hard for a 38cc saw running factory sharpened Lo Pro. A little playing with the tuning and it's fairly resistant to bogging, and the weight/balance retains the basic goodness of the RedMax design.

I guess the porting was a decent compromise. 

I'm going to crawl through the fence and see how it does with the bar buried in some of the nigher pieces. 

Cold starting is definitely not its thing though and I wonder how long the starter will last.


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> everyone i tested it only blew 120,, then after i took the base gasket out they blew 150,, which i am not complaining about



Mine are all 140+ after adjusting for elevation...or 125+ at 5000ft...I am happy, and that is without gasket removal! Yes, even the scored one...but I can still see the honing marks in the scoring which tells me it will likely be ok...


----------



## Chris-PA

It cut just fine full bar, considering it's 38cc pulling a 16" bar. It does not really seem like a high revving saw, but then I did not look at the port timing so that might have told me why. Also I did not mess with the spark timing, and maybe someday I will. But overall it is hard to complain about the performance.

I think this was a fun winter project. If you think of it as a $40 chainsaw kit it was worth it. It was in no way ready for retail sale as a finished tool (which is why we got them cheap). But if you are willing to do finishing work on the parts and more careful assembly, mod the muffler, open the ports and pull the gasket it gives you a decent little saw for the effort. It's a great way to practice with porting, given the two piece mag case (is it mag or aluminum?) "pro" style construction - you can learn a lot with little risk and have something pretty decent when you're done.


----------



## dswensen

In all of the muffler mods I'm reading about for this saw, did any y'all open up the little cover plate that attaches to the "felling dog"? Looking at the pictures, I'm not sure anyone has bothered.

I drilled out my muffler and cut open the louvers on the muffler itself, but I left the cover plate alone - mainly to to hide the carnage to the muffler internals.


----------



## Chris-PA

dswensen said:


> In all of the muffler mods I'm reading about for this saw, did any y'all open up the little cover plate that attaches to the "felling dog"? Looking at the pictures, I'm not sure anyone has bothered.
> 
> I drilled out my muffler and cut open the louvers on the muffler itself, but I left the cover plate alone - mainly to to hide the carnage to the muffler internals.


That is what I did too. There is plenty of opening in that plate for a 38cc saw. The exhaust can go through the opening in it as well as past the edge toward the clutch side.

Edit: Oh, and I was wrong in my suspicions it would be a bar oil leaker - so far it's not leaking at all.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> That is what I did too. There is plenty of opening in that plate for a 38cc saw. The exhaust can go through the opening in it as well as past the edge toward the clutch side.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I was wrong in my suspicions it would be a bar oil leaker - so far it's not leaking at all.



mine didn't after the first few days but after sitting for a few days had pretty well soaked the piece of cardboard under the saw.

I went ahead and opened up that guard piece...probably should have left it alone


----------



## naturelover

Welp, got the second Quake out today and cut a little with it, done pretty good, but tuned a little too rich. Was really muddy and I forgot my screwdriver back in the truck, so just finished up my little 5" log with it and quit.

The 441C got in on most of the action as most of what was cut was in the 12-16" range, seasoned red oak at that..

Oh, and it really didn't smell good either, that glue they use to hold that muffler heat shield on is rank when hot, smells like its on fire.

And guess unless someone is gonna bid over the BIN price, I'll end up with a couple more in a few days. Thinking of at least trying a muff mod on one and putting some better chain on it, see what it does.

If I do get outbid, I'll probably buy a couple anyway if they stay at the $40 price. 

Still gotta get to work on that saw holder for the ATV though....


----------



## H 2 H

My finger slipped again :taped:


----------



## milkman

How in the world did we let this thread wind up on the second page? I got my Earthquake out yesterday and pulled it apart, the bar oil was leaking out the bottom. The fitting that goes into the tank was loose so I put an O ring on it and tweaked the bracket that holds it in the tank. I put it back together and Yea Haw, fixed it. I filed the chain, adjusted the rakers and my bro came up with his Earthquake and we made some music and sawchips. After that, I put my second Earthquake together and fired it up, lo side is way to lean so I quit and ordered the double D tool. I'll MM one of them after I get the tool. To be continued.........


----------



## Philbert

On sale at Menard's for $119 this week (38 cc).

Philbert


----------



## Chris-PA

Philbert said:


> On sale at Menard's for $119 this week (38 cc).
> 
> Philbert


Ouch.


----------



## Philbert

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Ouch.



But it comes in the correct box! (Non-sale price is $139). 
_And_ they are headquartered in Eau Clare, Wi . . . . . (hmmmmmmm. . . . . )

Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> On sale at Menard's for $119 this week (38 cc).
> 
> Philbert



In the great white north there selling for $164 :msp_scared:


----------



## o8f150

milkman said:


> How in the world did we let this thread wind up on the second page? I got my Earthquake out yesterday and pulled it apart, the bar oil was leaking out the bottom. The fitting that goes into the tank was loose so I put an O ring on it and tweaked the bracket that holds it in the tank. I put it back together and Yea Haw, fixed it. I filed the chain, adjusted the rakers and my bro came up with his Earthquake and we made some music and sawchips. After that, I put my second Earthquake together and fired it up, lo side is way to lean so I quit and ordered the double D tool. I'll MM one of them after I get the tool. To be continued.........



why order the tool, do it this way,, its a lot cheaper :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

View attachment 273242


----------



## milkman

Earthquake experts, when I had mine apart, I noticed the clutch end of the crank had a counter sunk center and signs of grease, I put it back together and completely forgot to check. Does the crank have a hole to grease the bearing or maybe someone saw the counter sink and tried to grease it?:msp_confused: If it is to allow grease then I will declare that the Earthquake is indeed a PRO saw.


----------



## Chris-PA

milkman said:


> Earthquake experts, when I had mine apart, I noticed the clutch end of the crank had a counter sunk center and signs of grease, I put it back together and completely forgot to check. Does the crank have a hole to grease the bearing or maybe someone saw the counter sink and tried to grease it?:msp_confused: If it is to allow grease then I will declare that the Earthquake is indeed a PRO saw.


Pretty sure that is a dead end and just left over from turning the crank. I probably should have greased that while I was working on it too, but I didn't have the clutch off.

I tried a cold start on mine after giving up on actually using it thanks to the "fog" (is it fog if you can hear it falling?), and it started right up. So hopefully the cold start problem I had yesterday was just a first time running issue. Sounds pretty serious running actually. And I pulled off that big sticker on the cover, as it had no useful information on it, which helped it look more respectable. I might actually start to like this thing.....


----------



## singinwoodwackr

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Pretty sure that is a dead end and just left over from turning the crank. I probably should have greased that while I was working on it too, but I didn't have the clutch off.
> 
> I tried a cold start on mine after giving up on actually using it thanks to the "fog" (is it fog if you can hear it falling?), and it started right up. So hopefully the cold start problem I had yesterday was just a first time running issue. Sounds pretty serious running actually. And I pulled off that big sticker on the cover, as it had no useful information on it, which helped it look more respectable. I might actually start to like this thing.....



remove the stickers?? why do that? they add HP, everyone knows that, sheesh.


----------



## diggers_dad

singinwoodwackr said:


> remove the stickers?? why do that? they add HP, everyone knows that, sheesh.



I hear they also help keep the chain sharp, as well as reduce vibration and noise level.


----------



## Philbert

diggers_dad said:


> I hear they also help keep the chain sharp, as well as reduce vibration and noise level.



I'd put an 'STP' sticker on mine (if I had one)!

Philbert


----------



## singinwoodwackr

If I pull all the EQ stickers and replace them with Husky and Stihl stickers it should run like a hot saw


----------



## Philbert

singinwoodwackr said:


> If I pull all the EQ stickers and replace them with Husky and Stihl stickers it should run like a hot saw



Don't forget the all-important '311 Y' sticker!

Philbert


----------



## naturelover

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Pretty sure that is a dead end and just left over from turning the crank. I probably should have greased that while I was working on it too, but I didn't have the clutch off.
> 
> I tried a cold start on mine after giving up on actually using it thanks to the "fog" (is it fog if you can hear it falling?), and it started right up. So hopefully the cold start problem I had yesterday was just a first time running issue. Sounds pretty serious running actually. And I pulled off that big sticker on the cover, as it had no useful information on it, which helped it look more respectable. I might actually start to like this thing.....



The little things will grow on ya. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

Philbert said:


> Don't forget the all-important '311 Y' sticker!
> 
> Philbert


Pretty sure I'm going to do the old forehead smack when you tell me what that means, but ATM it just isn't clicking......



naturelover said:


> The little things will grow on ya.


Yes indeed, because it cost me so little, because it was based on a very good RedMax design, because I put my own work into porting and modifying it, and because the result is light and decently powerful. If something fails, parts will be difficult to get. The average user would be much better off with any cheap PoulanPro, especially at those retail prices. But I will have fun with it - already have.


----------



## Philbert

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Pretty sure I'm going to do the old forehead smack when you tell me what that means, but ATM it just isn't clicking......



It's the much misunderstood STIHL sticker:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/176013.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/160652.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/153668.htm

etc., etc., etc


----------



## dswensen

naturelover said:


> The little things will grow on ya.



Boy, no kidding! 

Just pushed the "buy" button for a third one. The first two have been MM'ed and carbs modified to allow for a screw driver to adjust. Tried my hand at porting the exhaust on both (first time for me), and took the base gasket out of one of them. They both run GREAT. Now just have to find some wood to try them in .......

What fun I've had for $35 + $40!!!!


----------



## Chris-PA

Just in case you want to download the manual and/or IPL: Chainsaw 16" - 38cc Viper Engine - Detail information for Chainsaw 16" - 38cc Viper Engine


----------



## H 2 H

singinwoodwackr said:


> If I pull all the EQ stickers and replace them with Husky and Stihl stickers it should run like a hot saw



That's why I call one of mine _*"HUSKYQUAKE"*_ :jester:


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> I'd put an 'STP' sticker on mine (if I had one)!
> 
> Philbert





MS 440 460 046 038 066 660 Magnum Decal Sticker New | eBay


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> I hear they also help keep the chain sharp, as well as reduce vibration and noise level.



who in the hell cares about the noise level  the louder the better for me


----------



## naturelover

Raised the price again.....

Now I'll probably get outbid on mine, so my collection might not be growing after all. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt41

For all you guys that don't want to make the carb tool or remove the carb to cut slots, the slots can be accomplished by using a diamond tipped engraving bit and a dremel. Lay the saw on its side in good light, use a small straight tipped screwdriver as a guide and run the engraver up and down till a nice slot is formed, finish with compressed air and you have nice conventionally adjustable screws.


----------



## Walt41

I have been saving this sticker for a good use Hmmmm....View attachment 273449


----------



## milkman

Walt41 said:


> For all you guys that don't want to make the carb tool or remove the carb to cut slots, the slots can be accomplished by using a diamond tipped engraving bit and a dremel. Lay the saw on its side in good light, use a small straight tipped screwdriver as a guide and run the engraver up and down till a nice slot is formed, finish with compressed air and you have nice conventionally adjustable screws.





I've done that on some of my cheap stuff, but these little saws are so nice, I decided to order the tool so I don't have to butcher this little jewel.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## naturelover

Stephen C. said:


> WHAT??? i CAN'T HEAR YOU:hmm3grin2orange:



Ohhhhh, who lives in the pineapple under the sea....


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jklett

I am new to this site, I originally came looking for some ideas to fix up my brother's husky and after 73 pages of this thread I am bidding on another project that is about the same cost as the parts to fix the other saw. This ain't right.


----------



## Chris-PA

jklett said:


> I am new to this site, I originally came looking for some ideas to fix up my brother's husky and after 73 pages of this thread I am bidding on another project that is about the same cost as the parts to fix the other saw. This ain't right.


It ain't right how the little buggers run after a mild port job either!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> It ain't right how the little buggers run after a mild port job either!



port job, hell, they run pretty damn well with just a MM, sheesh.


----------



## H 2 H

Just some simple mod's and these little saws are not bad for a 30 cc class saw :msp_wink:


----------



## Chris-PA

singinwoodwackr said:


> port job, hell, they run pretty damn well with just a MM, sheesh.


Could be, I never started mine before I took it apart. Given the scratches on the piston from from flashing in the exhaust port, and the tiny size of the port, I just went ahead and ground it out.


----------



## o8f150

i think this thread is dieing


----------



## millbilly

Thats because the seller on ebay gave me the, to bad attitude. Funny how karma works, all he had to do was open a case with fedex but nooooo, its not his problem, He has my money. I hope he gets stuck with them.


----------



## Walt41

o8f150 said:


> i think this thread is dieing



Before it goes belly up you and I should be on the bay buying every one of these things because I just heard from my buddy with the China connection and even if I bought a container of saws it still netted out to almost $30/saw and that assumed a good deal on trucking that may or may not exist in the future.


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> i think this thread is dieing



Hope it don't die till I get the new batch of saws im bidding on :msp_wink:

Another on the way and three more I'm bidding on there selling like hot cakes :msp_wink:


----------



## H 2 H

Man the price sure jumped this week :taped:


----------



## naturelover

I won both of mine. 

Overpaid by a couple bucks when they were $40, underpaid when they were $45, so can't complain too much. 

That brings me to four Quakies now.




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmotoman

I had a white box sitting on the porch when I got home from work. :cool2:

It contained a chainsaw, bar, chain, scrench, and bar guard but alas no oil. He had them on sale for $40 with free shipping over the weekend.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Ran about a tank through the little bugger today cutting bone dry Madrone poles no bigger than 12". It cuts slowly but no worse that the 141 my stepdad uses. All in all I think the saw would be a decent 'first saw' for a noob...once the basic mods are done. I don't think I like this lo-pro chain...or maybe the bar is the issue, don't know. Thinking of trading it to my buddy for his MS170 that he got for $40 at an estate sale 
View attachment 273984


----------



## Chris-PA

singinwoodwackr said:


> Ran about a tank through the little bugger today cutting bone dry Madrone poles no bigger than 12". It cuts slowly but no worse that the 141 my stepdad uses. All in all I think the saw would be a decent 'first saw' for a noob...once the basic mods are done. I don't think I like this lo-pro chain...or maybe the bar is the issue, don't know. Thinking of trading it to my buddy for his MS170 that he got for $40 at an estate sale


Interesting, as I have a 142 also - it is modified with an opened up 141 muffler, but not ported. If the weather permits I hope to run them back to back, but my 142 is not slow by any means. I believe your Earthquake is muffler modded but not ported? That exhaust port is very small, much smaller than the port on the 141 - I have to believe it is a restriction.

Also, I use a lot of the chamfer chisel Oregon 91PX and find it cuts quite well if sharp. I don't think it should be limiting the saw. I know it is safety chain but the small ramped rakers don't seem to make any difference compared to loops where I removed them.


----------



## Walt41

I feel like an ass now because I won one of these things the day I went into the hospital and never checked my EBay account till today and there was a nasty message from Mr Sellingitasis, I instantly paid him and hopefully the box he sends will not have fecal matter in it but another quake instead.


----------



## Philbert

rmotoman said:


> He had them on sale for $40 with free shipping over the weekend.



The guys in this thread set the price

Wonder if he was selling the 'nicer ones' first to build reputation, or if he is shipping them off the pile as they come.

Philbert


----------



## Chris-PA

Philbert said:


> The guys in this thread set the price
> 
> Wonder if he was selling the 'nicer ones' first to build reputation, or if he is shipping them off the pile as they come.
> 
> Philbert


When I bought mine I purposely went for a $40 buy-it-now rather than bidding in the hopes of getting one cheaper, hoping that I would get a better one. Mine was indeed in good shape, so that is one data point.


----------



## o8f150

well guess what hoarders,, i donated one and then sold one last night for,,,, wait for it,,,,wait for it








































80.00,,, nice profit i would say


----------



## o8f150

Philbert said:


> The guys in this thread set the price
> 
> Wonder if he was selling the 'nicer ones' first to build reputation, or if he is shipping them off the pile as they come.
> 
> Philbert



yea,, he sent me all the new ones


----------



## igpoe

*port or no port?*

I got my 38 a couple of weeks ago and found it had been run............no big deal. I checked the compression on it and it blew 170psi. Stinkbait ported his and I offered to trade him mine unported. He jumped on that because of the 170 psi I'm thinking.
He called me today to inquire about my 45 that I'd bought and I said it was sitting on my porch. He came right over to my house from Walmart and got my 45 and a bottle of fresh brew to take it home and port it. No telling what I'm gonna owe him when he's done! I never get the chance to run one that just has the MM...........oh well. I know y'all feel real bad for me.

Igpoe


----------



## Streblerm

Dammit you guys. Now I went and bought one. We'll see how it does next to my gz400 that looks remarkably similar. And my CAD had been in remission for over a year. Dammit


----------



## naturelover

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> When I bought mine I purposely went for a $40 buy-it-now rather than bidding in the hopes of getting one cheaper, hoping that I would get a better one. Mine was indeed in good shape, so that is one data point.



Well, my first two were BIN's, and were in pretty good shape. These next two were auction wins, so shall how they arrive.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> well guess what hoarders,, i donated one and then sold one last night for,,,, wait for it,,,,wait for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80.00,,, nice profit i would say



What every they cost me I double the price of coarse I drill out the muffler just a little bit and retune them and I sharping the chain when ever they want :msp_scared:


----------



## Chris-PA

Streblerm said:


> Dammit you guys. Now I went and bought one. We'll see how it does next to my gz400 that looks remarkably similar. And my CAD had been in remission for over a year. Dammit


You will find it very familiar, but not strato. The exhaust port is very small as I've said a few times. I'm going to have to pull the muffler on my Mac MS4018 (GZ4000 clone) now to see how big it is. Maybe I have a picture around. But anyway it is very light and narrow and well balanced.


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> You will find it very familiar, but not strato. The exhaust port is very small as I've said a few times. I'm going to have to pull the muffler on my Mac MS4018 (GZ4000 clone) now to see how big it is. Maybe I have a picture around. But anyway it is very light and narrow and well balanced.



The port on the Zenoah / Redmax is significantly larger, but the saw is a strato as well. Even without the strato these little QuakeSuey saws are surprisingly strong when just opened with a MM. Some of the castings are rough and the fit and finish isn't perfect, but the plating on the cylinder seems good and I haven't had a single issue with mine (yet).


----------



## joesmith

Man...I BIN one last night...now tonight and still not shipped?:taped:


----------



## naturelover

Mine hasn't shipped either....

Oh, and I ordered a fast tach to tune them with too... 

Think i got them tuned well, but If I ever sell one, will double check it with the tach...

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad

75 pages of Franken-Quake. Unbelievable.  You should all feel dirty and ashamed. 

Send me all of your Quakes and redeem yourself with name-brand saws that cost 10 times as much for the same amount of power.:msp_w00t:


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> 75 pages of Franken-Quake. Unbelievable.  You should all feel dirty and ashamed.
> 
> Send me all of your Quakes and redeem yourself with name-brand saws that cost 10 times as much for the same amount of power.:msp_w00t:



hell,, i just listed one on fleabay just for s&g to see what happens:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## naturelover

o8f150 said:


> hell,, i just listed one on fleabay just for s&g to see what happens:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Saw that plain one go for $52+shipping...


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> hell,, i just listed one on fleabay just for s&g to see what happens:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



I am anxiously awaiting your results!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## stinkbait

I'm getting ready to port two more. One 38cc and a 45cc for igpoe. I wonder what a ported 38cc would go for on ebay with a link to a vid?


----------



## Chris-PA

stinkbait said:


> I'm getting ready to port two more. One 38cc and a 45cc for igpoe. I wonder what a ported 38cc would go for on ebay with a link to a vid?


I'm interested to see what a 45cc looks like inside. Those are not direct RedMax copies as near as I can tell, so I'm curious how they did with them.


----------



## Streblerm

I went for the $40 BIN with free shipping. I've spent more at the bar in one evening with what I'm sure is more regret the day after. I have a friend looking for his first saw. This may just fit the bill.


----------



## o8f150

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I'm interested to see what a 45cc looks like inside. Those are not direct RedMax copies as near as I can tell, so I'm curious how they did with them.



i did a 45cc,,, its about the same as the 38


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> I am anxiously awaiting your results!:msp_biggrin:



it will go out sunday night,, right now i have 2 watchers and i just listed it last night,, i tried to embed the vid but it wouldn't let me,, so i had to just put the title of the vid so they could look it up


----------



## Walt41

o8f150 said:


> it will go out sunday night,, right now i have 2 watchers and i just listed it last night,, i tried to embed the vid but it wouldn't let me,, so i had to just put the title of the vid so they could look it up





You should have dancing snackies in the video, possibly cutting up food...just saying


----------



## Chris-PA

o8f150 said:


> i did a 45cc,,, its about the same as the 38


I had seen that before the pictured disappeared - from what I could tell it was similar in concept but the parts were different. This often happens when a company starts from building other designs under license and then moves into their own stuff - the first of their designs look a lot like where they started from. Who knows if that is true in this case, it could have been done be RedMax. Anyway, I like looking at different stuff.


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I had seen that before the pictured disappeared - from what I could tell it was similar in concept but the parts were different. This often happens when a company starts from building other designs under license and then moves into their own stuff - the first of their designs look a lot like where they started from. Who knows if that is true in this case, it could have been done be RedMax. Anyway, I like looking at different stuff.



I'm pretty sure the 45 cc model is a knock-off of the RedMax G450AVS. They look almost identical on the outside.


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> I'm pretty sure the 45 cc model is a knock-off of the RedMax G450AVS. They look almost identical on the outside.


I'm not familiar with the G450 - if it is similar to the GZ4500 then no. The GZ4000, GZ400 and GZ4500 are very similar construction to the G3800 but with strato. This Earthquake CS3816 is a G3800 clone except for details, and is very light at around 9-1/2lb. The 45cc Earthquake was heavier at 11-1/2lb and the cylinder is tilted the other direction, so it is clearly a different design. 

I just found an IPL of a G5000, and it looks like it may be based on that design.


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I'm not familiar with the G450 - if it is similar to the GZ4500 then no. The GZ4000, GZ400 and GZ4500 are very similar construction to the G3800 but with strato. This Earthquake CS3816 is a G3800 clone except for details, and is very light at around 9-1/2lb. The 45cc Earthquake was heavier at 11-1/2lb and the cylinder is tilted the other direction, so it is clearly a different design.
> 
> I just found an IPL of a G5000, and it looks like it may be based on that design.



G450 was a 1990 design, non strato. IIRC, the "Z" designation in RedMax means it is one of their strato saws. The GZ4500 is a whole different animal than the G450. Same displacement, but worlds apart otherwise. 

It looks like someone in China got the specs or reverse engineered some of the older RedMax designs. At least they picked a good design to copy.


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> G450 was a 1990 design, non strato. IIRC, the "Z" designation in RedMax means it is one of their strato saws. The GZ4500 is a whole different animal than the G450. Same displacement, but worlds apart otherwise.
> 
> It looks like someone in China got the specs or reverse engineered some of the older RedMax designs. At least they picked a good design to copy.


OK, I'll keep looking into the G450, but the more I look at the G5000 IPL the more clear it is that this the basic design on the Earthquake 45cc.

People always say that that these are copies, implying they are somehow illegitimate. It would be hard to imagine that saws sold at Sears and TSC as well as many other large chains are stolen illegal copies - I tend to thing Husqvarna would be all over that. RedMax was building the GZ400, which was a GZ4000 made in China, and Ryobi sold it too. Jenn Feng was selling a GZ4000 they built in Taiwan. I think instead that RedMax was licensing these designs, as they could not get their own sales volumes high enough to compete. 

These Earthquakes are older G models, not GZ's and I suspect they have the rights to build them. So the Chinese are pumping out a lot of saws based on a very good design. It's ironic - Husky probably bought RedMax for the strato technology and somewhat for the name. They've left the GZ4000 and GZ4500 in the line up for now but everything else has now been replaced by a Husky or Poulan corporate design. But world wide they will end up competing against RedMax's old designs, which turn out to be pretty darn good.


----------



## Philbert

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> But world wide they will end up competing against RedMax's old designs, which turn out to be pretty darn good.



Maybe Husky gets a licensing fee for these saws?

Philbert


----------



## BlueSmoke12

Just noticed the seller has some 41cc 16" for sale.

How different would they be than the 38cc?

Any _practical_ performance increase?


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> OK, I'll keep looking into the G450, but the more I look at the G5000 IPL the more clear it is that this the basic design on the Earthquake 45cc.
> 
> People always say that that these are copies, implying they are somehow illegitimate. It would be hard to imagine that saws sold at Sears and TSC as well as many other large chains are stolen illegal copies - I tend to thing Husqvarna would be all over that. RedMax was building the GZ400, which was a GZ4000 made in China, and Ryobi sold it too. Jenn Feng was selling a GZ4000 they built in Taiwan. I think instead that RedMax was licensing these designs, as they could not get their own sales volumes high enough to compete.
> 
> These Earthquakes are older G models, not GZ's and I suspect they have the rights to build them. So the Chinese are pumping out a lot of saws based on a very good design. It's ironic - Husky probably bought RedMax for the strato technology and somewhat for the name. They've left the GZ4000 and GZ4500 in the line up for now but everything else has now been replaced by a Husky or Poulan corporate design. But world wide they will end up competing against RedMax's old designs, which turn out to be pretty darn good.



The G5000 is the one on the top, the G450 is on the bottom. They are much alike. I'll have to get an IPL for the Quake to see which one it looks like the most. 

View attachment 274171


I think you're probably right on the licensing stuff. I know Sears sold the 40/41 cc design as a "Craftsman Professional" and I have the Ryobi version. I think McCulloch had a 4018 that was the same thing also. That would make sense about getting the sales volume up. I also agree on the design being a good one.


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> The G5000 is the one on the top, the G450 is on the bottom. They are much alike. I'll have to get an IPL for the Quake to see which one it looks like the most.
> 
> View attachment 274171
> 
> 
> I think you're probably right on the licensing stuff. I know Sears sold the 40/41 cc design as a "Craftsman Professional" and I have the Ryobi version. I think McCulloch had a 4018 that was the same thing also. That would make sense about getting the sales volume up. I also agree on the design being a good one.


Cool! They are pretty similar other than the carb mounting. 

I have a McCulloch MS4018PAV - it says it was made in Taiwan but it is identical to the early RedMax GZ4000, and the casting quality is much better than the Earthquake. But that is pretty much cosmetic. Anyway, it's a great saw.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/204686.htm


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> Maybe Husky gets a licensing fee for these saws?
> 
> Philbert




:taped:


----------



## H 2 H

Dammit Jim; I won two more auction at $45 a piece :taped:

Just have to wait now till more people ask for them :msp_wink:

One will be put in the rafters in the barn for when the prices go sky high then look out freebay :msp_wink:


----------



## tilenick

Stephen C. said:


> That is where all 6 of mine are going.....be crazy to sell em for $45opcorn:opcorn:



The thing is, we are buying a parts saw and putting up money on a hope that the saws will run. If they don't we aren't out that much, as we know/are willing to fix them. The average person who is looking for a saw should be willing to pay more for a runner.our gambling on if they will work or being able to make them work is worth alot (35.00-75.00 an hour for a repair shop) The point is it is a $179.00 saw if the company would warranty them so $100.00 should be what they are worth after inspection, tuning and mods. Also through thebay we want to assure a buyer a runner if it is sold as such. So.......I need more. Only one so far, it feels left out, the green saws have brothers as do the creamsicles. 
Also, thanks again for the introduction to these saws o8 it is rep worthy.


----------



## tilenick

I repped everyone I could but can't hit 08f150 again yet will someone rep him for me? 


----------



## Chris-PA

Well, I can't find an IPL for a G450 or G455, but I did find out they were sold by Tanaka too. Anyway, I'm glad to know where these designs originate, and they may serve as a supply of parts for older RedMax saws. Does anyone know the name of the Chinese company that actually makes these? I think it was back earlier in this thread, but the darn thing is so long now I don't feel like going back and reading through it!

I'm of mixed feelings about what they are "worth". On one hand I think they are worth about $40. The manufacturing quality is poor and the design is an obsolete cast off from RedMax. On the other hand most of what is poor about it is appearance and does not affect function, and the basic design is pretty darn good. Two piece metal case, adjustable chain driven oiler, chrome cylinder, light weight counteracted by tiny ports and a cat muffler (probably to meet emissions). It is yet to be determined how it will hold up, and parts are likely to be an issue - probably robbing parts from other similar saws of various brands is the best bet. When the zombie apocalypse comes you'd probably be better off with a Poulan, as parts are more likely to be available.


----------



## igpoe

Has anybody blown one up yet? Other than the obvious cheapness, are there any real flaws in the design? Anybody feel ripped-off by the saw and it's cost? I like both of mine, but I haven't personally cut with either the 38 or the 45. But I have started both and run them

Igpoe


----------



## naturelover

When I was first reading this thread, I figured they'd be worth about $35, and I woulda jumped on more than one at that, but I figured I just end up with a bar and chain since these were "parts saws".

When I got my first one, it was brand new, never been used, the chain was still in the sealed Oregon bag. Looked up what these were going for new, and seen they were priced at or above box-store Poulans. I guess the question then became whether or not I would purchase a new one over a Poulan.

Before I had bought or run one, I would have said no way. For all the bad rap they get around here, the cheaper Poulan saws have served the market well for decades. I would venture to say they've cut more wood than any other saw out there. I was looking the $99 Poulan for an ATV saw during Black Friday as o8 was posting about these.

But after running one for a while and getting to know it a little better, I'd say the Quake would now at least be considered...

Course I can get 3 for just about than the price of the equivalent Poulan box store saw. That's a lot of saws and extra parts the price of one saw.... 

Am thinking of making one of them a Swedish candle saw though, and hacking away the back part of the clutch cover....

ETA: as for dependability, I was skeptical too. An ATV saw HAS to be dependable, and start,especially during the winter, there are times that it could be the difference between you spending the night in the woods, or at home in a warm bed. I've had stuff fall on the trail behind me, and I've been lucky that it was small enough that I could hook a rope to it and pull it out of the way.

Having said that, as easily and reliably as mine have started, I'd feel comfortable depending on mine for that purpose.


----------



## igpoe

I have NO idea what a "Swedish Candle" saw is.


----------



## naturelover

Was just gonna hack away the back part of the clutch cover so it would noodle better, hence a Swedish candle saw...


----------



## Walt41

igpoe said:


> Has anybody blown one up yet? Other than the obvious cheapness, are there any real flaws in the design? Anybody feel ripped-off by the saw and it's cost? I like both of mine, but I haven't personally cut with either the 38 or the 45. But I have started both and run them
> 
> Igpoe



I left mine down at the shop while I was in the hospital and recovering. I let the guys all run it, we heat with wood that various tree services dump off and some is downright ugly, they have chipped away at stuff as big as 36" across by cutting chunks and the only weakness seems to be a dull chain, about three gallons of mix has been put thru it. Only mods done have been a muffler mod and retune.


----------



## Chris-PA

And now I know: Taizhou Emas MAchine Co.

Look at the pictures toward the bottom: 3800 gasoline chain saw,View chain saw,EMAS Product Details from Taizhou Emas Machine Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com

Chain Saws direct from China (Mainland)

Taizhou Emas Machine Co., Ltd. - Gasoline chain saws, brush cutters, sprayers and spare parts (cylinders


----------



## H 2 H

Soon as my hand gets better I'll be back doing some cutting with the _*"HUSKYQUAKE"*_ I want to see if it will blow up under normal us :msp_tongue:


----------



## diggers_dad

igpoe said:


> Has anybody blown one up yet? Other than the obvious cheapness, are there any real flaws in the design? Anybody feel ripped-off by the saw and it's cost? I like both of mine, but I haven't personally cut with either the 38 or the 45. But I have started both and run them
> 
> Igpoe





Walt41 said:


> I left mine down at the shop while I was in the hospital and recovering. I let the guys all run it, we heat with wood that various tree services dump off and some is downright ugly, they have chipped away at stuff as big as 36" across by cutting chunks and the only weakness seems to be a dull chain, about three gallons of mix has been put thru it. Only mods done have been a muffler mod and retune.



I've ran the 41 cc and the 38 cc pretty hard for several tanks on and off. I also let my Dad use the 41 cc for a while. The 41 cc has only the muffler mod and the 38 cc is mildly ported and MM. No problems from either one. The only complaint I have with these at all is the chain. Even brand new the chain cuts poorly. With a good sharp lo-pro chain both of these really do well for their size. 

Some of the other home owner saws would have already broken the "tool-less" chain adjuster or have vibrated my hands numb. It's become the little saw I hate to love. :bang:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Interesting, as I have a 142 also - it is modified with an opened up 141 muffler, but not ported. If the weather permits I hope to run them back to back, but my 142 is not slow by any means. I believe your Earthquake is muffler modded but not ported? That exhaust port is very small, much smaller than the port on the 141 - I have to believe it is a restriction.
> 
> Also, I use a lot of the chamfer chisel Oregon 91PX and find it cuts quite well if sharp. I don't think it should be limiting the saw. I know it is safety chain but the small ramped rakers don't seem to make any difference compared to loops where I removed them.



correct, just MM'd


----------



## singinwoodwackr

igpoe said:


> Has anybody blown one up yet? Other than the obvious cheapness, are there any real flaws in the design? Anybody feel ripped-off by the saw and it's cost? I like both of mine, but I haven't personally cut with either the 38 or the 45. But I have started both and run them
> 
> Igpoe



I tried leaning mine out more and more while cutting but the motor seemed to reach a limit on RPMs in the wood regardless...time port it.


----------



## o8f150

tilenick said:


> The thing is, we are buying a parts saw and putting up money on a hope that the saws will run. If they don't we aren't out that much, as we know/are willing to fix them. The average person who is looking for a saw should be willing to pay more for a runner.our gambling on if they will work or being able to make them work is worth alot (35.00-75.00 an hour for a repair shop) The point is it is a $179.00 saw if the company would warranty them so $100.00 should be what they are worth after inspection, tuning and mods. Also through thebay we want to assure a buyer a runner if it is sold as such. So.......I need more. Only one so far, it feels left out, the green saws have brothers as do the creamsicles.
> Also, thanks again for the introduction to these saws o8 it is rep worthy.



not a problem tile,,,, i just glad everyone is getting some decent saws,,, i have 7 watchers on the ported one i put on fleabay,, will see waht happens,,,
dang,, i miss 2 days on here and i have 3 pages to catch up on,, still sick but i am trying to catch up


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Soon as my hand gets better I'll be back doing some cutting with the _*"HUSKYQUAKE"*_ I want to see if it will blow up under normal us :msp_tongue:



if you stop smacking the monkey so much you wouldn't hurt your hand,, next time get farther away from the bed post


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> if you stop smacking the monkey so much you wouldn't hurt your hand,, next time get farther away from the bed post




I can't even do that the box knife to my hand took care of it have to wait another week to get the stitches out :taped:


----------



## stihl023/5

Switch hands.:msp_scared: Gonna order me one today to see.


----------



## Streblerm

Man, somebody sniped one that I had bid on this morning. Another ended at around the samer time with no bids. What's freaking wrong with people?? The bid came in late enough that is was probably a sniping program which means the bidder probably paid for that too. I have a bid on a 41cc and another on a 38cc with a 14" bar which is what I run on my little Redmax. I really hope I get that one as I already have chains for it.

Edit: there were three that ended at the same time with no bids. WTF!??!


----------



## stihl023/5

Streblerm said:


> Man, somebody sniped one that I had bid on this morning. Another ended at around the samer time with no bids. What's freaking wrong with people?? The bid came in late enough that is was probably a sniping program which means the bidder probably paid for that too. I have a bid on a 41cc and another on a 38cc with a 14" bar which is what I run on my little Redmax. I really hope I get that one as I already have chains for it.
> 
> Edit: there were three that ended at the same time with no bids. WTF!??!



I know no one bid on the 38cc 16" that I did.


----------



## dswensen

stihl023/5 said:


> I know no one bid on the 38cc 16" that I did.



A few days ago, I was wondering why anyone would bid $25 for one of these with $22+ for shipping when there was a BIN for $40 free shipping. People are weird. 

Now I see the $40 BIN with free shipping is gone. Glad I got two at that price. I even picked up one of the early ones at $35 BIN with free shipping.

Yes, yes I am gloating. It's so rare for me to get in on a good deal. Usually I hear about them JUST after the deal is gone.

Looks like this deal is starting to die?


----------



## Streblerm

Just to be clear, I wasn't accusing anyone of sniping one out from under me, just venting. I can't understand why anyone would bid against somebody when there were three other ones with no bids ending at almost the same time.

As far as the deal, I bought one of the BIN $40 ones and that is about all they are worth to me. I'm always a day late and ($5) short. Lots of these with 25$ opening bids and $15 shipping aren't getting any bids. It seems like somewhere around $40 a piece shipped is what the market will bear.


----------



## PJF1313

Dang it o8 :hmm3grin2orange:

In the past couple of days, I've got 2 more 45's..

I HATE YOU!:msp_biggrin:






Now I have something my dremel can play with...


----------



## o8f150

PJF1313 said:


> Dang it o8 :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> In the past couple of days, I've got 2 more 45's..
> 
> I HATE YOU!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have something my dremel can play with...



i think we have an earthquake craze going


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> i think we have an earthquake craze going



Cant wait till mine arrives


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


> Cant wait till mine arrives



so that would be,,,, what,,# 25 for you????
ohhh by the way,, clean out your pm box


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> so that would be,,,, what,,# 25 for you????
> ohhh by the way,, clean out your pm box



Oooops on my way.


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


> Oooops on my way.



while your on the way,, go ahead and head to fleabay and bid on the ported one i put on there thats going out this evening :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## H 2 H

Is there much difference between the two (45 cc and 38 cc)


----------



## Chris-PA

H 2 H said:


> Is there much difference between the two (45 cc and 38 cc)


Yes, I was discussing that upthread. The 38cc is based on the RedMAx G3800, while the 45cc is based on the RedMax G450 to G5000 family. Totally different (and heavier) saw, but interesting nonetheless.

I'm just taking a break from clearing a lot of brush and limbing small branches with mine. Dropped a couple of 7" trees, bucked up some larger ash yesterday. It's been working great, and the only problem I had was when I briar pulled out the oil line from the fitting on the tank. Only took a couple on minutes to fix that. It's great for swinging around, and the A/V has kept my hands from tingling. 

I wish I had done a better job on the muffler mod - it runs great but is louder than it needs to be.


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> while your on the way,, go ahead and head to fleabay and bid on the ported one i put on there thats going out this evening :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



DSS calls me a cheap bastard.


----------



## homelitejim

I was in Cabela's picking up some firearms related items and low and behold there sits an Earthquake, $179.99 forgot to look to see if it was 38cc or 42cc.


----------



## H 2 H

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Yes, I was discussing that upthread. The 38cc is based on the RedMAx G3800, while the 45cc is based on the RedMax G450 to G5000 family. Totally different (and heavier) saw, but interesting nonetheless.
> 
> I'm just taking a break from clearing a lot of brush and limbing small branches with mine. Dropped a couple of 7" trees, bucked up some larger ash yesterday. It's been working great, and the only problem I had was when I briar pulled out the oil line from the fitting on the tank. Only took a couple on minutes to fix that. It's great for swinging around, and the A/V has kept my hands from tingling.
> 
> I wish I had done a better job on the muffler mod - it runs great but is louder than it needs to be.



This being on the DL is killing me; went too the local casino yesterday and dropped $300 when I could have work on saws


----------



## o8f150

ok,, for all you guys asking about the 45ccer,, this is the very first saw that i did,, this saw is the one that started this freaking madness of who can hoard the most earthquakes

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/L9swkYHaSdA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## stihl023/5

Thanks for keeping a low pro on the mug again.


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


> Thanks for keeping a low pro on the mug again.



keep it up midget and i will do the next 1 buck naked :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> keep it up midget and i will do the next 1 buck naked :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Well that will be a short story!


----------



## H 2 H

HJ




o8f150 said:


> ok,, for all you guys asking about the 45ccer,, this is the very first saw that i did,, this saw is the one that started this freaking madness of who can hoard the most earthquakes
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/L9swkYHaSdA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




By the way o8 how are the coffee table coasters selling these days :jester:


*JMO*


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> HJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way o8 how are the coffee table coasters selling these days :jester:
> 
> 
> *JMO*



selling like hot cakes,, i need to make more,,, here is the vid of the process 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Sr4oqOVyjfE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## igpoe

*Quake?*

This looks like a Quake to me: 60cc 22" Gasoline Chainsaw Cutting Wood 2300W Gas Power Gas Chain Saw | eBay Anybody know about this one?
Igpoe


----------



## o8f150

igpoe said:


> This looks like a Quake to me: 60cc 22" Gasoline Chainsaw Cutting Wood 2300W Gas Power Gas Chain Saw | eBay Anybody know about this one?
> Igpoe



never seen that one before,, least its a split case saw,,, it looks poulan to me


----------



## o8f150

o8f150 said:


> while your on the way,, go ahead and head to fleabay and bid on the ported one i put on there thats going out this evening :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



you better hurry up,,36 minutes left


----------



## Chris-PA

igpoe said:


> This looks like a Quake to me: 60cc 22" Gasoline Chainsaw Cutting Wood 2300W Gas Power Gas Chain Saw | eBay Anybody know about this one?
> Igpoe


Interesting - looks like it is based on the larger G450 - G5000 design. The top cover is different.


----------



## Rudolf73

igpoe said:


> This looks like a Quake to me: 60cc 22" Gasoline Chainsaw Cutting Wood 2300W Gas Power Gas Chain Saw | eBay Anybody know about this one?
> Igpoe



Looks like the Redmax G5000's long lost cousin... not much power but it cuts wood I guess. AV is not great either.


----------



## Chris-PA

Rudolf73 said:


> Looks like the Redmax G5000's long lost cousin... not much power but it cuts wood I guess. AV is not great either.


On the original or the copy? I don't know much about the G5000 other than looking at an IPL.


----------



## Rudolf73

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> On the original or the copy? I don't know much about the G5000 other than looking at an IPL.



The copy, the original Redmax seemed so be a reasonable saw or so I have read.


----------



## naturelover

Welp, got #2 out today for bucking up some 14 to 16" poplar, and it never missed a beat. And surprisingly, really wasn't much slower than my buddies 38cc 16" Echo. Did hit something in the wood in the last bucking cuts, so the 500 ended up cutting up the second poplar.

Yea, the 500 was faster, could be dogged in and still cut, and threw bigger chips of course. But the Quake is easier on the hands with its spring AV and is noticeably lighter. For the small diameter wood I usually get, its perfect for that. 

For the price, these little misfit saw just keep on impressing me.


----------



## Chris-PA

Rudolf73 said:


> The copy, the original Redmax seemed so be a reasonable saw or so I have read.


OK - maybe the clone would do better if they put the chain on the right way! Or is that the Australian version?

Seriously though, I wonder how it would run if given a decent porting?


----------



## Rokon

Drank the koolaid on a couple of these 38cc saws recently. 

Saw number one I tore down, widened the exhaust side of the cylinder, MM, pulled the base gasket, and cut the slots for the jets. With a sharp chain it runs/cuts pretty decent (for what a 40.00 chainsaw is).

Saw number two I skipped the cylinder mod and only did the MM and the jets for the carb.

Couple picks of number two's MM...

Pencil out an area to aim the drill bit at.






Then go crazy with whatever bit is in the drill press. Then pull this piece of metal out the front. Needle nose worked because I could keep on rolling the pliers till it popped out.





Next punch the holes through the next wall of metal. This will bypass the lower part of the muffler.





Once the screen is back in place it looks stock again.


----------



## Rokon

On to the carburetor.

Before.





After.





Side note. If you shave a little plastic off to the right side of the throttle rod, in the handle, it makes the install much easier.


----------



## Streblerm

Looks like the BIN prices have been raised to $35, $45, and $55 plus $15 Shipping. I'm out at those prices. We'll see if others feel the same. So far no takers.


----------



## H 2 H

Streblerm said:


> Looks like the BIN prices have been raised to $35, $45, and $55 plus $15 Shipping. I'm out at those prices. We'll see if others feel the same. So far no takers.



Just paid for two more saw this am; all I do is pull the carbs off and use a cutting wheel and make the carbs adjustable with a regular screw driver and mm them and they sell like hot cakes (or like coffee table coasters) to alot of Norwegians here were I live.


----------



## Rokon

H 2 H said:


> Just paid for two more saw this am; all I do is pull the carbs off and use a cutting wheel and make the carbs adjustable with a regular screw driver and mm them and they sell like hot cakes (or like coffee table coasters) to alot of Norwegians here were I live.



That is the quick easy way to mod these saws.

After running both saws I modded I could not tell a significant difference. I turned one bar upside down so I knew which saw had the cylinder modded...:msp_confused:


----------



## Rudolf73

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> OK - maybe the clone would do better if they put the chain on the right way! Or is that the Australian version?
> 
> Seriously though, I wonder how it would run if given a decent porting?



I'm sure porting would improve performance, but I never got around it on the ones I was playing with.


----------



## Chris-PA

Would it be worth creating a separate Earthquake tech info thread? This one is so long it is hard to find anything in it. Or would it create an AS revolt if the Earthquake stuff spreads?


----------



## o8f150

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Would it be worth creating a separate Earthquake tech info thread? This one is so long it is hard to find anything in it. Or would it create an AS revolt if the Earthquake stuff spreads?



it just might put stihl and huskie out of business:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Walt41

Rokon said:


> That is the quick easy way to mod these saws.
> 
> After running both saws I modded I could not tell a significant difference. I turned one bar upside down so I knew which saw had the cylinder modded...:msp_confused:



Check the compression and tune, the opened up one should run a bit stronger. One thing I have found with all my saws is tuning in the cut makes a world of difference, it's like setting up a SBC by making passes on an abandoned street verses a timing light and carb screwdriver in your shop, no substitute for real world testing.


----------



## igpoe

o8f150 said:


> it just might put stihl and huskie out of business:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Not as far-fetched as it might sound, especially if ours continue to perform without problems and we continue to extoll their virtues
Igpoe


----------



## Streblerm

Got my first saw delivered today. Looks like it may have been used once but the bar shows no wear. No chain was included. I emailed the seller, hopefully he sends me one.


----------



## diggers_dad

If anyone would like to have the chain adjuster that is accessed through the clutch cover instead of right next to the bar, you can order this:






I ordered one for my saw to see if it would work, it dropped right in and works great. Here's a link to the site I found mine:

Tension Adjustment [308767001] - $5.66 at eReplacementParts.com

dd


----------



## milkman

diggers_dad said:


> If anyone would like to have the chain adjuster that is accessed through the clutch cover instead of right next to the bar, you can order this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered one for my saw to see if it would work, it dropped right in and works great. Here's a link to the site I found mine:
> 
> Tension Adjustment [308767001] - $5.66 at eReplacementParts.com
> 
> dd



Which Earthquake does this fit, I don't remember a hole in the cover on the 3816, fill us in some more.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Chris-PA

milkman said:


> Which Earthquake does this fit, I don't remember a hole in the cover on the 3816, fill us in some more.:msp_thumbup:


It fits the 38cc for sure - it's like the one on my McCulluch GZ4000 clone.


----------



## naturelover

Got 2 more today!!

Both were used, thinking that he had sent out the cherry ones to begin with, and is now getting out the used ones. Both had seen wood and had sawdust and gunk on them. Some scratches and some peeling stickers too.

First one.
















After opening the second one, here is a first for me!!!!

MIX OIL!!!






And warranty registration... 






Second saw..
















WAAYYY too cold to pull the muff, peek inside and do the carb mod, but both seem to pull over well. The Fast Tach is arriving from Edge and Engine, so will test it out on the first 2 Quakes, just to see how close I was on the tune. Was a little rich on the first one, but think I got the second one dialed in pretty well, so am curious to see what RPM she's turning...

ETA: apologies for the upside down pics, I fixed those in Photobucket, but for some reason it won't apply the rotation here..


----------



## SawTroll

I just notised that there isn't a "puke" smiley availiable on this site - I actually felt like puking when I looked at what the above post tells me they are selling as a chainsaw....:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## joesmith

SawTroll said:


> I just notised that there isn't a "puke" smiley availiable on this site - I actually felt like puking when I looked at what the above post tells me they are selling as a chainsaw....:msp_thumbdn:



My life is now complete...SawTroll finally replied to this thread...hahahaha:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## naturelover

diggers_dad said:


> If anyone would like to have the chain adjuster that is accessed through the clutch cover instead of right next to the bar, you can order this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered one for my saw to see if it would work, it dropped right in and works great. Here's a link to the site I found mine:
> 
> Tension Adjustment [308767001] - $5.66 at eReplacementParts.com
> 
> dd



Coolio!

The adjusters look to be a weak point, as there seems to be quite a bit of slack in them, looks like it could strip easily. This would be a great addition to them.


----------



## naturelover

Aww, I feel so special now... 

I gots ST to puke!


----------



## H 2 H

naturelover said:


> And warranty registration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second saw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Man those are dirty


----------



## stihl023/5

SawTroll said:


> I just notised that there isn't a "puke" smiley availiable on this site - I actually felt like puking when I looked at what the above post tells me they are selling as a chainsaw....:msp_thumbdn:



:sick: You didn't do your research! I cant wait till mine gets here!


----------



## Chris-PA

SawTroll said:


> I just notised that there isn't a "puke" smiley availiable on this site - I actually felt like puking when I looked at what the above post tells me they are selling as a chainsaw....:msp_thumbdn:


Don't like the colors?

Hey, it's a "pro" saw - adjustable oiler, two piece metal case, good A/V........ You can still get in!


----------



## stihl023/5

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Don't like the colors?
> 
> Hey, it's a "pro" saw - adjustable oiler, two piece metal case, good A/V........ You can still get in!




Good luck with that!opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Don't like the colors?
> 
> Hey, it's a "pro" saw - adjustable oiler, two piece metal case, good A/V........ You can still get in!



:sick: I had totally forgotten about those smilies down there - found a suitable one! :sick:


----------



## diggers_dad

milkman said:


> Which Earthquake does this fit, I don't remember a hole in the cover on the 3816, fill us in some more.:msp_thumbup:



View attachment 275060


Sorry about that, was in a rush at the time I posted. I have the 40 cc Ryobi, which is the same externals as the 41 cc and 38 cc Quakes. I knew the parts off of the Ryobi would fit inside the Quake clutch cover, but wasn't sure if they were still available. I have been into the Ryobi muffler and it is less restrictive than the Quake. I've also noticed the Ryobi choke is larger and easier to access if you are wearing gloves. 

I went to one of the parts places for Ryobi and ordered the chain tensioner, the choke rod and a muffler. When they came in today I test fit everything and it was a direct, drop-in replacement. I butchered one of the mufflers I worked on earlier and the replacements are only $8 so I picked one up. 

Now I can operate the choke easily even with gloves on, tighten the chain without fighting for clearance for the scrench and I can replace the muffler I messed up.


----------



## diggers_dad

SawTroll said:


> I just notised that there isn't a "puke" smiley availiable on this site - I actually felt like puking when I looked at what the above post tells me they are selling as a chainsaw....:msp_thumbdn:



Sounds like someone found out these Pro-Quakes aren't available in Norway and is a little jealous. 

Let's see, these have a split case made out of actual metal, a proper cylinder that can be removed and worked on, adjustable oiler, and a decent A/V system. Show me something else for 5 times the price with the same features. 

opcorn:

opcorn:

opcorn:

opcorn:


Nothing else out there? 

Didn't think so.


----------



## SawTroll

joesmith said:


> My life is now complete...SawTroll finally replied to this thread...hahahaha:hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, but that so-called "chainsaw" looks really bad from the pics, far from what anyone in their right mind would buy - unless it just was for an experiment...


----------



## SawTroll

diggers_dad said:


> Sounds like someone found out these Pro-Quakes aren't available in Norway and is a little jealous.
> 
> Let's see, these have a split case made out of actual metal, a proper cylinder that can be removed and worked on, adjustable oiler, and a decent A/V system. Show me something else for 5 times the price with the same features.
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> 
> Nothing else out there?
> 
> Didn't think so.



Continue thinking that way, and you will soon enough go broke - "features" isn't worth anything, rather the opposite, if the quality is not there - and even the simplest quality is obviously not present here....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## the westspartan

If you bolt a cylinder and side chain adjuster to a dog turd, it may be a pro grade dog turd, but it is still a dog turd


----------



## diggers_dad

the westspartan said:


> If you bolt a cylinder and side chain adjuster to a dog turd, it may be a pro grade dog turd, but it is still a dog turd



Laughed so hard I spewed some coffee on that one! 

Sounded like ST thought I was serious. :msp_scared:

Still, in defense of the little turds, it's a great little saw _*for what it is*_. Less than $35 bucks for something to have in the back of the truck? Yep, I'd buy another one at that price.


----------



## diggers_dad

SawTroll said:


> Continue thinking that way, and you will soon enough go broke - "features" isn't worth anything, rather the opposite, if the quality is not there - and even the simplest quality is obviously not present here....:msp_rolleyes:



Now, ST, to be serious here for a minute. I don't think it's fair that you're bashing the little saw from some pictures you saw on the internet. Have you held one? Heard one? Ran one?

The fit and finish on the ones I have is decent, the plating on the cylinder is good, it doesn't leak bar oil when I sit it down and every one has started right up when I wanted to run it. I have ZERO complaints with the little saw and would put mine up against any other 38 cc saw out there. 

Is it the best? No. Is it the worst? Also no. Like most every saw out there, it's somewhere in the middle and has good points and bad. Bottom line, the simplest quality IS there or it wouldn't run. Period. It just ain't painted orange.

dd


----------



## o8f150

i think we need to have the fleabay seller send ST one so he won't feel left out,,,, i bet he would love to have one sitting next to all of his wild things
i know i haven't been on here much guys to defend these little saws but i have been sicker then hell the last 6 days,, but i agree with everyone these are decent little saws for what they are,, here in the next couple of weeks i will be running the piss out of one of mine to see how they hold up


----------



## Chris-PA

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but that so-called "chainsaw" looks really bad from the pics, far from what anyone in their right mind would buy - unless it just was for an experiment...


Just for reference - what did you think of the original RedMax G3800 and G5000 saws these are based on?


----------



## stihl023/5

SawTroll said:


> I just notised that there isn't a "puke" smiley availiable on this site - I actually felt like puking when I looked at what the above post tells me they are selling as a chainsaw....:msp_thumbdn:





SawTroll said:


> :sick: I had totally forgotten about those smilies down there - found a suitable one! :sick:





SawTroll said:


> Yep, but that so-called "chainsaw" looks really bad from the pics, far from what anyone in their right mind would buy - unless it just was for an experiment...





SawTroll said:


> Continue thinking that way, and you will soon enough go broke - "features" isn't worth anything, rather the opposite, if the quality is not there - and even the simplest quality is obviously not present here....:msp_rolleyes:



:chatter:


----------



## H 2 H

And it begins here now :taped:


----------



## Como

Norwegians do not need saws, they have axes:

View attachment 275152


----------



## Walt41

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but that so-called "chainsaw" looks really bad from the pics, far from what anyone in their right mind would buy - unless it just was for an experiment...



I have one in my truck, one in my tractor and one being used at the shop...all for less than the cost of a good bar and chain for one of my pro saws, best part is I don't have to use a good saw to cut up a branch or something that gets in my way and if they get stolen or broken I'm out only a few bucks and my heart rate does not go up.


----------



## H 2 H

Not everyone needs _*PRO SAWS *_ for what they need done


----------



## Walt41

Well the last of my Quake purchases arrived today and it appears to have some serious run time on it and the chain is unusable, looks like it caught the catcher and mushroomed up the drive links, this gives me an excuse to get a real chain for it when I go out tomorrow to restock my carb kits for all the broken snowblowers that have shown up recently.View attachment 275172


----------



## Walt41

Good news is I pulled the muffler and the P/C looks fine. I think this one will end up on the shelf as my loaner saw seeing as it already is slightly damaged.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Walt41 said:


> Well the last of my Quake purchases arrived today and it appears to have some serious run time on it and the chain is unusable, looks like it caught the catcher and mushroomed up the drive links, this gives me an excuse to get a real chain for it when I go out tomorrow to restock my carb kits for all the broken snowblowers that have shown up recently.View attachment 275172



looks like mine did. My theory is that the original owner didn't read the instructions and remove the yellow plastic thing before mounting the bar/chain...oops.


----------



## Streblerm

*Looks like the era of the $40 chainsaw has come to an end*

Now the listing has been changed to describe the saws as "refurbished" instead of for parts and the price is $80+ including shipping. I am the high bidder on the last auction 3814. I hope I win it. I'm primarily interested in the 14" bar since it seems about right vs the 16". I'm definitely out at that BIN price. The seller has an interesting tactic. Raise the price and if they don't sell raise it some more. 

I did the quick and dirty muffler mod but I think I opened up the outlet a bit too much (loud). I may weld a washer over the screen holder/muffler brace to cut it down a bit. I opened up the muffler and drilled about 25 eighth inch holes in the inner baffle. I doubled the size of the hole in the brace which was a bit much. 

It read 165# of compression on my gauge. A little tweaking of the mixture screws and it is turning 12.5k rpms and idling and revving like a champ. I have the set of adjustment tools so i didn't bother slotting the screws. 

Compared to my GZ400 it doesn't seem to carry the same rpm in the cut but it seems to have a little more grunt when you lean on it. I am pretty impressed with the saw I have to say.


----------



## joesmith

Streblerm said:


> Now the listing has been changed to describe the saws as "refurbished" instead of for parts and the price is $80+ including shipping. I am the high bidder on the last auction 3814. I hope I win it. I'm primarily interested in the 14" bar since it seems about right vs the 16". I'm definitely out at that BIN price. The seller has an interesting tactic. Raise the price and if they don't sell raise it some more.
> 
> I did the quick and dirty muffler mod but I think I opened up the outlet a bit too much (loud). I may weld a washer over the screen holder/muffler brace to cut it down a bit. I opened up the muffler and drilled about 25 eighth inch holes in the inner baffle. I doubled the size of the hole in the brace which was a bit much.
> 
> It read 165# of compression on my gauge. A little tweaking of the mixture screws and it is turning 12.5k rpms and idling and revving like a champ. I have the set of adjustment tools so i didn't bother slotting the screws.
> 
> Compared to my GZ400 it doesn't seem to carry the same rpm in the cut but it seems to have a little more grunt when you lean on it. I am pretty impressed with the saw I have to say.



It will go down again...no one here which is his best customer group will buy at that price...and if you guys do...ill neg rep ya!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Walt41

singinwoodwackr said:


> looks like mine did. My theory is that the original owner didn't read the instructions and remove the yellow plastic thing before mounting the bar/chain...oops.



I'll eventually take the dremel to the links and then sharpen it on the 511 so I can use this bar and chain on a freebie sears saw I'm fixing for a guy I used to work with.


----------



## stihl023/5

08 Wants a higher percentage!:msp_scared:


----------



## Chris-PA

Streblerm said:


> Now the listing has been changed to describe the saws as "refurbished" instead of for parts and the price is $80+ including shipping. I am the high bidder on the last auction 3814. I hope I win it. I'm primarily interested in the 14" bar since it seems about right vs the 16". I'm definitely out at that BIN price. The seller has an interesting tactic. Raise the price and if they don't sell raise it some more.
> 
> I did the quick and dirty muffler mod but I think I opened up the outlet a bit too much (loud). I may weld a washer over the screen holder/muffler brace to cut it down a bit. I opened up the muffler and drilled about 25 eighth inch holes in the inner baffle. I doubled the size of the hole in the brace which was a bit much.
> 
> It read 165# of compression on my gauge. A little tweaking of the mixture screws and it is turning 12.5k rpms and idling and revving like a champ. I have the set of adjustment tools so i didn't bother slotting the screws.
> 
> Compared to my GZ400 it doesn't seem to carry the same rpm in the cut but it seems to have a little more grunt when you lean on it. I am pretty impressed with the saw I have to say.


I don't have a compression gauge or a tach so that is interesting. That's without porting? I wonder hwat mine blows without the base gasket. It takes a decent yank on the starter cord.

I agree in reference to the GZ400 / GZ4000. They both feel very similar since the chassis is pretty much the same.


----------



## Streblerm

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I don't have a compression gauge or a tach so that is interesting. That's without porting? I wonder hwat mine blows without the base gasket. It takes a decent yank on the starter cord.
> 
> I agree in reference to the GZ400 / GZ4000. They both feel very similar since the chassis is pretty much the same.



Yep, muffler mod only. No porting. I didn't pull the base gasket since the compression seemed pretty high as is. I just wanted to run it so I didn't get too deep. I didn't even check the squish. After reading lots of threads it seemed the MM gave the biggest gains. I suspect the carb/intake is the limiting factor with porting. It four strokes pretty good out of the cut at 12.5k and cleans up nicely under a load. 

It would barely run out of the box. It was way lean on the low side and way rich on the high. but the cylinder and piston looked like new.


----------



## stihl023/5

Ok mine came today it is quite clean p&c look good. Plastic is in good shape, didn't take a reading but comp. seems good. Will try it out this weekend and let you know. Heres some pics.


View attachment 275205
View attachment 275206
View attachment 275207
View attachment 275208


----------



## Chris-PA

Streblerm said:


> Yep, muffler mod only. No porting. I didn't pull the base gasket since the compression seemed pretty high as is. I just wanted to run it so I didn't get too deep. I didn't even check the squish. After reading lots of threads it seemed the MM gave the biggest gains. I suspect the carb/intake is the limiting factor with porting. It four strokes pretty good out of the cut at 12.5k and cleans up nicely under a load.
> 
> It would barely run out of the box. It was way lean on the low side and way rich on the high. but the cylinder and piston looked like new.


The carb is exactly the same size as the one on my 42cc Craftsman/Poulan, both throttle and venturi. It does not seem to restrict that too much, so I figured it was sufficient for 38cc. I have noticed it 4-strokes like crazy and does not _sound_ like it is revving very high, but it does have a lot of torque for 38cc. Maybe there is something about the carb design - I have not opened it up. Wonder where the metering lever is set?


----------



## Chris-PA

stihl023/5 said:


> Ok mine came today it is quite clean p&c look good. Plastic is in good shape, didn't take a reading but comp. seems good. Will try it out this weekend and let you know. Heres some pics.


Looks clean - is that the first one you got? Will be interested in your impression. The stickers come off easily if you let the saw warm up (the cat muffler does this well). I peeled off the ones on mine without leaving any stickum or backing at all - looks much better IMO.

I spent a few minutes with an X-acto cleaning up the flashing on the plastic, which was pretty bad. It made it look much better. I even cleaned up some flashing on the two air filter halves so they would fit together better. Like I said before - it is a chainsaw kit.


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


> 08 Wants a higher percentage!:msp_scared:



dang right,,, another 320.00 and i will have my new 395xp


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


> Ok mine came today it is quite clean p&c look good. Plastic is in good shape, didn't take a reading but comp. seems good. Will try it out this weekend and let you know. Heres some pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 275205
> View attachment 275206
> View attachment 275207
> View attachment 275208



looks like it was never run


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> looks like it was never run



The sprocket has some faint witness marks! It's probably one of the ones he is now asking $70 for.


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


> The sprocket has some faint witness marks! It's probably one of the ones he is now asking $70 for.



70.00??? are you serious,,, bet he won't sell that many now


----------



## stihl023/5

Yep he has 3 dif. price groups I got mine for $37 total.


----------



## naturelover

Odd ain't it?

My first one was brand new, never used for $35, but as I've went along and paid more ($40-$42.50) they've become more and more used... 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

Quick update: Added some mix and bar oil 4 pulls and presto, let warm up a while. This thing is sweet and given the temp outside the carb seems to be pretty close. I think I got lucky getting a like new one, or I owe 08 the snackie up the road.:msp_ohmy: Troll don't know what he is missin'


----------



## TreePointer

A agree. All new chainsaws models should be offered to us for $35 and free shipping. It's the least they can do for the marketing services we provide. :msp_wink:


----------



## jklett

Mine came in today, was covered in bar oil but looked pretty clean otherwise(oil tank was almost full). It was used for maybe one cut(a touch of chips under the brake along with some pine needles). I gassed it up and it started after 4 pulls. Sounded a touch lean on the high side but was a little rich at idle. Now to rip it apart and make it more gooder! I'm going to take it in stages, plan to just open up the muffler and slot the mixture screws for now and run it for a while then I'll dig deeper into some porting. I did pull the muffler already and the piston was pretty clean, no scratches on the skirt or anything.


----------



## joesmith

jklett said:


> Mine came in today, was covered in bar oil but looked pretty clean otherwise(oil tank was almost full). It was used for maybe one cut(a touch of chips under the brake along with some pine needles). I gassed it up and it started after 4 pulls. Sounded a touch lean on the high side but was a little rich at idle. Now to rip it apart and make it more gooder! I'm going to take it in stages, plan to just open up the muffler and slot the mixture screws for now and run it for a while then I'll dig deeper into some porting. I did pull the muffler already and the piston was pretty clean, no scratches on the skirt or anything.



You will have fun with these little saws. They are surprisingly good for the money and you will want more...just dont buy one until the seller lowers the price to a more reasonable amount. All the info you need on these is in this thread...have fun!


----------



## Martijn

*Check this out!*

Chain Saw China (Mainland) Garden Tools


This link directs you to a site where you can order pretty decent looking saws.
Don't know how they cut but was thinking order one sample lol!


----------



## joesmith

Martijn said:


> Chain Saw China (Mainland) Garden Tools
> 
> 
> This link directs you to a site where you can order pretty decent looking saws.
> Don't know how they cut but was thinking order one sample lol!



They cut with baby powder or stool softner...:jester:

Seriously though, I think a group buy on something like this could be interesting...


----------



## Martijn

*Top handle !*



joesmith said:


> They cut with baby powder or stool softner...:jester:
> 
> Seriously though, I think a group buy on something like this could be interesting...



Like the top handle one and then port and mod the #### out of it...


----------



## igpoe

Martijn said:


> Chain Saw China (Mainland) Garden Tools
> 
> 
> This link directs you to a site where you can order pretty decent looking saws.
> Don't know how they cut but was thinking order one sample lol!



Looks exactly like a different color 'Quake to me! All saws are beginning to look like'Quakes to me!


----------



## Chris-PA

igpoe said:


> Looks exactly like a different color 'Quake to me! All saws are beginning to look like'Quakes to me!


What color would you like?














There are differences beyond different colors and styling of covers - metal handles, and the shape of the recoil cover where it goes around that rear A/V mount. On the Earthquake it goes all the way around, but on these and the real G3800 is does not. Or perhaps you'd like a Poulan Pro:










There are so many copies/clones - I can't imagine they are authorized for all of them, but then I can't imagine major retailers here could get away with selling something stolen either. I'm very curious about the arrangements and arrangements.

For those talking about buying in bulk, that is what the Earthquake folks did, and they did a pretty pro looking job too with the website and manual and boxing, etc. But it still isn't easy, and here we got the results of some failure on their part for cheap.


----------



## Streblerm

I noticed sears has new 41cc versions on their website marked down to $119, not that I'm interested. 

It looks like I'm not going to get the last auction 3814. I've been outbid with all day to go. No matter. I just got an email from Bailey's with an offer for $.49 ground shipping. I can buy a couple of their close out 14" bars for less than another saw that I don't need. I ended up with three of the earthquakes anyway. 

I wonder what the 16" bars will bring on the bay?


----------



## H 2 H

Dammit Jim; two more boxes were on my front porch when I got home 

One saw was clean and one had been ran; first one I don't think has seen the light of day


----------



## tbone75

You guys got me ! Had to go get one of them things to play with. LOL This one looks like its never been ran?


----------



## milkman

These are cheap enough to play with, I opened up the muffler on one of mine and as soon as I find something to seal up the base, I'll remove the gasket just for fun. Of course I'll have to look around inside and see what else I'm brave enough to try.:msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75

milkman said:


> These are cheap enough to play with, I opened up the muffler on one of mine and as soon as I find something to seal up the base, I'll remove the gasket just for fun. Of course I'll have to look around inside and see what else I'm brave enough to try.:msp_scared:



I use 3-Bond on all of them. Works great ! Northwoods carry it.


----------



## Chris-PA

milkman said:


> These are cheap enough to play with, I opened up the muffler on one of mine and as soon as I find something to seal up the base, I'll remove the gasket just for fun. Of course I'll have to look around inside and see what else I'm brave enough to try.:msp_scared:


If you have a local Yamaha dealer you can swing by and pick up a tube of Yamabond4 for about $10 - they'll have it at the parts counter. I messed around with other stuff and then kicked myself for not getting the right stuff sooner. 

It's been cold here so I decided to try the warm air inlet for the air box. It's 4 screws to get the top cover off, not as bad as I was thinking after having done more disassembly to pull it farther apart.. I had just sharpened the chain and ran it cutting off a few cookies on a 12" walnut log and then noodling a few pieces. Afterwards I checked the temperature of the carb body and it was definitely warmer than air temp so it seems it works well. 

That just points out that the small RedMax saw designs are really very good - about the best out there in my humble opinion, even the older non-strato designs - and the manufacture is good enough that it didn't screw it up. I'll chalk up the cat muffler and tiny ports to a cheesy attempt to meet emissions. If you look at the design objectively - metal case, adjustable oiler, good A/V, very light weight, even a warm air setting - this thing blows away many expensive name brand saws, and the Chinese version preserves that. If it holds up it was a heck of a deal. I paid more for my GZ4000 Mac clone - a better saw with strato but used and from 2005.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> You guys got me ! Had to go get one of them things to play with. LOL This one looks like its never been ran?



I knew you'd be in before it was over. I'm really surprised it took you this long. The muffler is REALLY restrictive. You have to open it up before you can do anything much with the saw. Have you checked the compression yet?


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I use 3-Bond on all of them. Works great ! Northwoods carry it.



I use Permatex MotoSeal. It isn't as runny as some of the others.

Permatex 29132 MotoSeal 1 Ultimate Gasket Maker Grey, 2.7 oz. : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## H 2 H

tbone75 said:


> You guys got me ! Had to go get one of them things to play with. LOL This one looks like its never been ran?




Your going down a wet slippy slop now :taped:


----------



## milkman

diggers_dad said:


> I use Permatex MotoSeal. It isn't as runny as some of the others.
> 
> Permatex 29132 MotoSeal 1 Ultimate Gasket Maker Grey, 2.7 oz. : Amazon.com : Automotive



No Yahama dealer around here, but I can find the Permatex. Do I just put a thin layer on one side and put it together, put it on both sides, does it need to dry enough to skim over? Will be in town the first of the week so should be able to get a tube.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> I knew you'd be in before it was over. I'm really surprised it took you this long. The muffler is REALLY restrictive. You have to open it up before you can do anything much with the saw. Have you checked the compression yet?



Guess I forgot to tell you about the first one :msp_wub:

Only had it 3 days,doubled my money. LOL Talked to the guy 3 times after he got,just loves it ! So I had to grab another one. LOL
Kinda sorta free now. LOL I didn't do anything to the first one,put fuel in it,sold it. LOL

I will play with this one. LOL


----------



## tbone75

H 2 H said:


> Your going down a wet slippy slop now :taped:



I am always on a slippery slope ! LOL


----------



## H 2 H

tbone75 said:


> Guess I forgot to tell you about the first one :msp_wub:
> 
> Only had it 3 days,doubled my money. LOL Talked to the guy 3 times after he got,just loves it ! So I had to grab another one. LOL
> Kinda sorta free now. LOL I didn't do anything to the first one,put fuel in it,sold it. LOL
> 
> I will play with this one. LOL



Any time you double your money is a good thing :msp_smile:


----------



## o8f150

neighbor and i went and cut a few trees today,, the one i used run flawlessly and we where cutting oak,, we cut a 16 foot trailor load so i guess it paid for itself


----------



## Chris-PA

I was looking at a spare GZ400/Ryobi muffler I had picked up, since I'm not happy with the job I did on the Earthquake muffler, plus that cat material is still in there and it does get hot (can hear it ticking down after I shut it off). But I was saving that as a spare for the McCulloch MS4018, so I looked on eBay and found another for $12. So that means I can do another mod for the Earthquake starting with a non-cat muffler. 

This time I will do it like I did the one on the McCulloch and go in through the bottom to drill out the inner plate, then make a cover plate to block off the access hole. That way I should be able to keep it fairly quiet and still flow well. I also ordered a bag of miscellaneous hardware, including A/V mounts and springs, seeing as I now have two saws of this basic type. Nothing like spare parts!


----------



## jcsmith

*carb needles*

Hopefully this helps someone here. On the splined needles I found that either a red or blue crimp on electrical connector can be pushed on the splines to remove lo and hi needles. I think it might work on the single and double D needles also. Anyone tried this? Chris


----------



## naturelover

Well, peeked into them a little more. 

This one was the dirtiest, and the bar rails had the paint wore off. Looks like grass in it or something.

The kitty had a peek too... :msp_biggrin: 







So got them cleaned, peeled off a couple scratched stickers, and voila!











Tore down the first one, P/C was spotless, did the carb screw mod and a little fuel and bar oil and it fired right up. Compression check shows 140psi, just like my other two have. Was hoping to see one with higher compression, but seems like 140 or so is where all of mine are at.

Did finally get to use my new tach, and tuned her to 10,500. Sounded well at 11,000 though, but turned it back cause it was only lightly 4 stroking.

Will say that this is the first time I've tached a saw for tune, and I would have never leaned it out that far by ear. I am curious as to what the Shindy 500 is set at now.

Going to start on the second one tomorrow morning, and got some poplar rounds to noodle, so one of them should get a little workout.


----------



## diggers_dad

milkman said:


> No Yahama dealer around here, but I can find the Permatex. Do I just put a thin layer on one side and put it together, put it on both sides, does it need to dry enough to skim over? Will be in town the first of the week so should be able to get a tube.



It will have directions on the package, but I usually put a thin layer on both surfaces with a q-tip, then allow them to set up for about one minute before assembly. The surfaces MUST be clean and dry. That is true with any sealant of course, but is always worth mentioning. I usually clean the surfaces thoroughly and before applying any sealant I clean again with a bit of carb cleaner on a q-tip and let it dry.

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I was looking at a spare GZ400/Ryobi muffler I had picked up, since I'm not happy with the job I did on the Earthquake muffler, plus that cat material is still in there and it does get hot (can hear it ticking down after I shut it off). But I was saving that as a spare for the McCulloch MS4018, so I looked on eBay and found another for $12. So that means I can do another mod for the Earthquake starting with a non-cat muffler.
> 
> This time I will do it like I did the one on the McCulloch and go in through the bottom to drill out the inner plate, then make a cover plate to block off the access hole. That way I should be able to keep it fairly quiet and still flow well. I also ordered a bag of miscellaneous hardware, including A/V mounts and springs, seeing as I now have two saws of this basic type. Nothing like spare parts!



You can get the Ryobi (Zenoah) muffler on ereplacementparts.com for $8 and change. All of the parts I've ordered for the Ryobi have fit this clone just fine, including the side adjust chain tensioner.



o8f150 said:


> neighbor and i went and cut a few trees today,, the one i used run flawlessly and we where cutting oak,, we cut a 16 foot trailor load so i guess it paid for itself



I used my 40cc Powerhorse today while cutting with some neighbors. It's another clone of the RedMax almost identical to the Quakes with slightly different plastics. Anyway, I set it down while I used my 361 and a friend asked to if he could use to cut some branches instead of lugging around his 032. I said "No problem." I had done a muffler mod and tune on it.

After a couple of minutes I noticed another neighbor was standing by him and they were both turning it over and giving it a good look. Before long there was third guy and they motioned me to come over. "This thing runs like a striped ape! Where did you get it?" Several more questions and comments about running it against an 021, an MS 180, Wild Thing, etc... and they were taking turns trying it out. I sold it about 5 minutes later and when I left he was still talking about how fast it ran.


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> You can get the Ryobi (Zenoah) muffler on ereplacementparts.com for $8 and change. All of the parts I've ordered for the Ryobi have fit this clone just fine, including the side adjust chain tensioner.
> 
> 
> 
> I used my 40cc Powerhorse today while cutting with some neighbors. It's another clone of the RedMax almost identical to the Quakes with slightly different plastics. Anyway, I set it down while I used my 361 and a friend asked to if he could use to cut some branches instead of lugging around his 032. I said "No problem." I had done a muffler mod and tune on it.
> 
> After a couple of minutes I noticed another neighbor was standing by him and they were both turning it over and giving it a good look. Before long there was third guy and they motioned me to come over. "This thing runs like a striped ape! Where did you get it?" Several more questions and comments about running it against an 021, an MS 180, Wild Thing, etc... and they were taking turns trying it out. I sold it about 5 minutes later and when I left he was still talking about how fast it ran.


LOL - well, I got ripped off then, but I'm not crying about $4. I combined shipping on on the bag of other bits so probably a wash anyway. 

That's a cool story about the PowerHorse. RedMax really had a good design, and I'd like for someone to run my modded Earthquake without any preconceived opinions about it. Someone who's run an MS210 or MS230. I'm taking it over to my Dad's next time I go over to help cut, and I'll see what he thinks of it.


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> LOL - well, I got ripped off then, but I'm not crying about $4. I combined shipping on on the bag of other bits so probably a wash anyway.
> 
> That's a cool story about the PowerHorse. RedMax really had a good design, and I'd like for someone to run my modded Earthquake without any preconceived opinions about it. Someone who's run an MS210 or MS230. I'm taking it over to my Dad's next time I go over to help cut, and I'll see what he thinks of it.



Whoops! Left that part out. The guy with the 021 was trounced by the Powerhorse. Badly. In his defense the little Stihl was bone stock and I can't speak as to whether or not the chain was anywhere near sharp. 

He did sneak over before I left and asked me where he might locate one like the Powerhorse for himself... :msp_wink:


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> Whoops! Left that part out. The guy with the 021 was trounced by the Powerhorse. Badly. In his defense the little Stihl was bone stock and I can't speak as to whether or not the chain was anywhere near sharp.
> 
> He did sneak over before I left and asked me where he might locate one like the Powerhorse for himself... :msp_wink:


Is the Powerhorese modified?


----------



## naturelover

found out a little something just now about the Quakes.

Pulling the choke out automagically sets the fast idle. I always pulled the trigger, choked it, then let the trigger loose. 

Course I might be the only one who didn't know this, but there's my little tip for the day..


----------



## dswensen

naturelover said:


> found out a little something just now about the Quakes.
> 
> Pulling the choke out automagically sets the fast idle. I always pulled the trigger, choked it, then let the trigger loose.
> 
> Course I might be the only one who didn't know this, but there's my little tip for the day..



Yep, and pushing the choke lever back in WITHOUT pulling the trigger leaves the saw with choke-off, fast-idle-on


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Is the Powerhorese modified?



The only mod to the Powerhorse was opening up the muffler. Although it was made by a different factory in China, they apparently had the exact same muffler blueprint. I noticed when I was working on the muffler that the exhaust port was significantly larger than the 38 cc Quakes. The Horse was well used when I got it and needed a carburetor rebuild along with the muffler and a re-tune. I didn't mess with the base gasket 'cause it was holding around 200 psi when I checked the compression. 





naturelover said:


> found out a little something just now about the Quakes.
> 
> Pulling the choke out automagically sets the fast idle. I always pulled the trigger, choked it, then let the trigger loose.
> 
> Course I might be the only one who didn't know this, but there's my little tip for the day..



Someone doesn't read the directions before using equipment... oke:

dd


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> The only mod to the Powerhorse was opening up the muffler. Although it was made by a different factory in China, they apparently had the exact same muffler blueprint. I noticed when I was working on the muffler that the exhaust port was significantly larger than the 38 cc Quakes. The Horse was well used when I got it and needed a carburetor rebuild along with the muffler and a re-tune. I didn't mess with the base gasket 'cause it was holding around 200 psi when I checked the compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone doesn't read the directions before using equipment... oke:
> 
> dd



Directions ?? What is that? :msp_w00t:

My first one didn't have any ! LOL Got the whole shootin match with this one ! LOL

Dang !! I don't see any cheap ones left on that site !! Knew I should have grabbed 2 more !


----------



## naturelover

diggers_dad said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Someone doesn't read the directions before using equipment... oke:
> 
> dd



You wanna know the bad part?

I did...


----------



## tbone75

naturelover said:


> You wanna know the bad part?
> 
> I did...







:monkey:


----------



## 056 kid

This thread.

This thread is the bane of AS.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Directions ?? What is that? :msp_w00t:
> 
> My first one didn't have any ! LOL Got the whole shootin match with this one ! LOL
> 
> Dang !! I don't see any cheap ones left on that site !! Knew I should have grabbed 2 more !



My friend, we ALL should have grabbed two more when they were $35 shipped...




naturelover said:


> You wanna know the bad part?
> 
> I did...



Oh. 

Well, let he who is without sin cast the first stone. I've done that and worse... several times.




056 kid said:


> This thread.
> 
> This thread is the bane of AS.



This thread is the whole POINT of AS. Cheap saws that run and are a fun project to modify and learn on without huge expense. 08 and others letting us know they're cheap and where to get them. Sharing tips on what works and doesn't. Giving each other ideas about what to do and what we've already learned from our modifications. 

Man - this thread is what AS is all about! Share the CAD!


----------



## 056 kid

If I didn't have to buy saws from Europe I wouldn't, I'd buy American saws, but there are none.


But I sure as #### ain't buying them from China. They already have enough of our $.


----------



## stihl023/5

056 kid said:


> If I didn't have to buy saws from Europe I wouldn't, I'd buy American saws, but there are none.
> 
> 
> But I sure as #### ain't buying them from China. They already have enough of our $.



No we borrow theirs.


----------



## 056 kid

Umm no.


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> This thread is the whole POINT of AS. Cheap saws that run and are a fun project to modify and learn on without huge expense. 08 and others letting us know they're cheap and where to get them. Sharing tips on what works and doesn't. Giving each other ideas about what to do and what we've already learned from our modifications.
> 
> Man - this thread is what AS is all about! Share the CAD!


Well, that would be nice but actually AS is about helping its sponsors sell stuff. It's really a sales tool, kind of an advertisement or infomercial. In that light, I'm not sure this thread is really very effective at generating business, unless we buy some parts from site sponsors such as chains, etc. I'm kind of surprised this thread has gone on as long as it has.


----------



## stihl023/5

056 kid said:


> Umm no.



Um yes over 100 billion per yr.


----------



## H 2 H

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Well, that would be nice but actually AS is about helping its sponsors sell stuff. It's really a sales tool, kind of an advertisement or infomercial. In that light, I'm not sure this thread is really very effective at generating business, unless we buy some parts from site sponsors such as chains, etc. _*I'm kind of surprised this thread has gone on as long as it has*_.



I feel the reason this thread has gone the way it has is because some members here haven't screwed this thread up like other threads 

It's pretty easy to see what member I'm talking about; if you can't guess which member it is just check out any new Stihl model thread that has came out lately :taped:


----------



## o8f150

056 kid said:


> If I didn't have to buy saws from Europe I wouldn't, I'd buy American saws, but there are none.
> 
> 
> But sure as #### i am buying a truckload from China. They have lots of my $.



fixed for the actual truth


----------



## H 2 H

It's kinda funny when people say they won't buy _*ANYTHING*_ from China 

Maybe they should take a long look in there own house/work place and take a inventory on what it is before they talk about it 

Every member here on AS uses things made in China every single day :msp_smile:


----------



## stihl023/5

H 2 H said:


> It's kinda funny when people say they won't buy _*ANYTHING*_ from China
> 
> Maybe they should take a long look in there own house/work place and take a inventory on what it is before they talk about it
> 
> Every member here on AS uses things made in China every single day :msp_smile:



Well said, there is no way around it. If you broke down every origin of parts to something be it auto, saw etc it would be shocking.:bang:


----------



## stihl023/5

I just looked at the tags in a couple of Stihl hats I have. :censored:


----------



## H 2 H

stihl023/5 said:


> Well said, there is no way around it. If you broke down every origin of parts to something be it auto, saw etc it would be shocking.:bang:



What about that thing your typing on right now :msp_wink:

Not poking fun at ya just saying :msp_smile:


----------



## H 2 H

Check out parts in carbs 

And see were there made :msp_scared:


----------



## 056 kid

stihl023/5 said:


> Um yes over 100 billion per yr.



It feels better to act ind my mind like it is not true. We will never recover with the defecit and our debt to China. So quit buying things from them damnit.


----------



## stihl023/5

All in all to me it doesn't matter the origin of these quakes they are great for the price. And fun.


----------



## tbone75

Just checked my newest one out,145 compression. Fired the first pull,stayed running one the second. No need to touch the carb at all ! For now. LOL Got to fix that muffler !! LOL Can't hardly hear it run !


----------



## Chris-PA

H 2 H said:


> I feel the reason this thread has gone the way it has is because some members here haven't screwed this thread up like other threads
> 
> It's pretty easy to see what member I'm talking about; if you can't guess which member it is just check out any new Stihl model thread that has came out lately :taped:


My opinions of ST are quite different from yours and will not join you on your crusade.

Still, this thread had been kept remarkable light hearted and fun, and I think that is because no one considers an Earthquake/Chinese saw to be of any threat. This will change.

Typed on a Lenovo ThinkPad - you know, the ones the ones that used to be called IBM.



tbone75 said:


> Just checked my newest one out,145 compression. Fired the first pull,stayed running one the second. No need to touch the carb at all ! For now. LOL Got to fix that muffler !! LOL Can't hardly hear it run !


I really should get a compression gauge - from what I can tell from the feel of the recoil mine is pretty good. I'd hope so, as I did remove the gasket.

I ran it today a bit cutting off some large briars and brush after pushing it over with the loader (frozen ground is nice for that). The warm air inlet definitely works, and the saw worked perfectly. This is good because I discovered I broke a A/V mount on the Mac MS4018, so for the moment this is my only RedMax based saw.


----------



## joesmith

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> My opinions of ST are quite different from yours and will not join you on your crusade.
> 
> Still, this thread had been kept remarkable light hearted and fun, and I think that is because no one considers an Earthquake/Chinese saw to be of any threat. This will change.
> 
> Typed on a Lenovo ThinkPad - you know, the ones the ones that used to be called IBM.
> 
> I really should get a compression gauge - from what I can tell from the feel of the recoil mine is pretty good. I'd hope so, as I did remove the gasket.
> 
> I ran it today a bit cutting off some large briars and brush after pushing it over with the loader (frozen ground is nice for that). The warm air inlet definitely works, and the saw worked perfectly. This is good because I discovered I broke a A/V mount on the Mac MS4018, so for the moment this is my only RedMax based saw.



Yeah a compression gauge is quite nice to have...but expensive if only used on earhquakes! I cannot tell though in any of my quakes because my recoil springs seem kinda junky...but the psi is still 125 across the board at 5000ft...nice!

I think ST is alright...he has his opinions and he is generally informative...but I can see where some can find him offensive...I like him though. I have seen some objectionable posts, too...but if you want to really see objectionable...head over to the political section. Especially over the whole 2A argument which should put chainsaw fanboyism into perspective as we have more pressing concerns as a nation/world.

Still, this site is full of awesome people, who without, this site would not be as good as it is.


----------



## Chris-PA

joesmith said:


> Yeah a compression gauge is quite nice to have...but expensive if only used on earhquakes! I cannot tell though in any of my quakes because my recoil springs seem kinda junky...but the psi is still 125 across the board at 5000ft...nice!
> 
> I think ST is alright...he has his opinions and he is generally informative...but I can see where some can find him offensive...I like him though. I have seen some objectionable posts, too...but if you want to really see objectionable...head over to the political section. Especially over the whole 2A argument which should put chainsaw fanboyism into perspective as we have more pressing concerns as a nation/world.
> 
> Still, this site is full of awesome people, who without, this site would not be as good as it is.


I will not go to the political forum, as I only lose respect for people and have to leave the site. I can tell well enough what people think in that regard, as it is seldom well disguised. Keeping it about chainsaws, stoves and firewood is proof there can be common interests among people who would probably be convinced they had nothing to talk about in this ever more polarized society.


----------



## Philbert

joesmith said:


> Yeah a compression gauge is quite nice to have...but expensive if only used on earhquakes!



This is really important! If you are using a compression gauge on an Earthquake saw, it has to be from Harbor Freight! 'Regular' compression gauges may give misleading readings!

(Philbert)


----------



## dswensen

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Still, this thread had been kept remarkable light hearted and fun, and I think that is because no one considers an Earthquake/Chinese saw to be of any threat. This will change.



Don't HELP it change man! I agree, this has been a fun thread and as a result, I have three new Quakes to feed my CAD. Let's keep it on topic!

To that end - all three of my Quakes blew about 130PSI approx out of the box. All three are MM'd. One has been ported, one has been ported and base gasket removed, and the third one just MM'd. Interestingly, the one without the base gasket seems to blow about the same compression as it did before the base gasket come out.

They all run great!


----------



## naturelover

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I will not go to the political forum, as I only lose respect for people and have to leave the site. I can tell well enough what people think in that regard, as it is seldom well disguised. Keeping it about chainsaws, stoves and firewood is proof there can be common interests among people who would probably be convinced they had nothing to talk about in this ever more polarized society.



Don't know about that, tis getting pretty fierce in the A/M or OEM debates... 

Anyway, these are cheap, fun little saws. If something happens to it, just switch it out for another one. Don't have to worry about busting up a $1000 saw taking it with me on an ATV ride, and believe it or not, these things cut pretty well. 

And I bought a tach from Edge and Engine just to tune these with in case I do happen to sell one. I probably would have ended up with a tach anyway, but that did persuade me a little.

The family. 







Some cutting today with #4. 






Performed flawlessly, as all its siblings have...


----------



## stihl023/5

Nice pics!


----------



## Chris-PA

dswensen said:


> Interestingly, the one without the base gasket seems to blow about the same compression as it did before the base gasket come out.
> 
> They all run great!


That's strange - did you measure before and after? If removing the gasket didn't change it then there must be something else limiting it - ring seal? If so it may improve in time. The machining looks a little rough so it may take a a little longer than usual for the rings to seat.


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> That's strange - did you measure before and after? If removing the gasket didn't change it then there must be something else limiting it - ring seal? If so it may improve in time. The machining looks a little rough so it may take a a little longer than usual for the rings to seat.



From what I've seen with these you are on the right track with them taking a little longer to seat the rings. When I removed the base gasket on mine I noticed it was very thin. I think it was the thinnest material I have ever seen in such an application.

As far as all of the other comments on where the saws originate and where our money goes... I didn't come to this site to argue political ideology or economic theory. I came to learn about saws. Well, I actually started wanting to learn how to sharpen chains. Which led to tuning my own saws. Which led to muffler mods. Which led to porting. Which led to timing advances and increased compression and hotter sparks and faster cutting times for the sake of faster cutting times. 

I just want to talk about saws. I'm glad 08 started the thread and hope he finds another source for similar saws. I'll jump in on that just as fast as I jumped in on this.

By the way, my saw runs faster than all of your saws.... :msp_razz:


----------



## H 2 H

*HUSKYQUAKE* that I've done the most work to the compression didn't change much (149)

The three I still have in the box are all over the board when it comes to compression but nothing below 140


----------



## joesmith

H 2 H said:


> *HUSKYQUAKE* that I've done the most work to the compression didn't change much (149)
> 
> The three I still have in the box are all over the board when it comes to compression but nothing below 140



They are just well built...plain and simple.

If I had bought one and stumbled upon this site and thread, I would feel ripped off but would see how many have enjoyed them and feel justified...that at least I got a decent saw.


----------



## Streblerm

I had my first outing with the Earthquake today. I ran five tanks through it cutting tree tops that were logged about 18 months ago. Lots of oak and hickory. I ran the 14" bar and the chain that came with it. I gave it three swipes with a file before i started. It definitely could've used a sharpening after four tanks. I cut about two cords total. 

It really woke up about halfway through the first tank. It was like somebody flipped a switch. I'm not sure what this says, if anything, about the longevity of the saw. Most of my other saws seem to take about 5 or more tanks before you notice the power increase. My earlier comment about it not carrying rpms in the cut like my GZ400 are not true. It feels every bit as strong now. Fuel economy is not quite as good though. I attribute that to the strato charge design of the GZ400. 

I really like this little saw. I'm glad I let you guys talk me into trying it. It is turning 12.5k rpms unloaded. I think this saw is going to see quite a bit of use in the future. 

View attachment 275981
View attachment 275982


----------



## joesmith

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I will not go to the political forum, as I only lose respect for people and have to leave the site. I can tell well enough what people think in that regard, as it is seldom well disguised. Keeping it about chainsaws, stoves and firewood is proof there can be common interests among people who would probably be convinced they had nothing to talk about in this ever more polarized society.



I did not mean to literally go there, I was trying to put perspective on the ST debate...as I agree with you...I don't want this thread to be ruined either!

I just gave one of my buddies a earthquake and he is pumped about it! He wants to mm it and we are going to do that as soon as we get better weather to tune it in the cut.


----------



## joesmith

Streblerm said:


> I had my first outing with the Earthquake today. I ran five tanks through it cutting tree tops that were logged about 18 months ago. Lots of oak and hickory. I ran the 14" bar and the chain that came with it. I gave it three swipes with a file before i started. It definitely could've used a sharpening after four tanks. I cut about two cords total.
> 
> It really woke up about halfway through the first tank. It was like somebody flipped a switch. I'm not sure what this says, if anything, about the longevity of the saw. Most of my other saws seem to take about 5 or more tanks before you notice the power increase. My earlier comment about it not carrying rpms in the cut like my GZ400 are not true. It feels every bit as strong now. Fuel economy is not quite as good though. I attribute that to the strato charge design of the GZ400.
> 
> I really like this little saw. I'm glad I let you guys talk me into trying it. It is turning 12.5k rpms unloaded. I think this saw is going to see quite a bit of use in the future.
> 
> View attachment 275981
> View attachment 275982


 
I think it may be lean...11,000 is "supposed" to be the limit...but that may be wrong of you are running a 14" bar. Did you mm and port it?


----------



## o8f150

tbone75 said:


> Just checked my newest one out,145 compression. Fired the first pull,stayed running one the second. No need to touch the carb at all ! For now. LOL Got to fix that muffler !! LOL Can't hardly hear it run !



i can't believe this,,, you of all people john buying an earthquake :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: that is just to funny,,
i think we need to take up a collection and buy one to send to 056


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> i can't believe this,,, you of all people john buying an earthquake :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: that is just to funny,,
> i think we need to take up a collection and buy one to send to 056



Who is 056?

Is that your pseudonym?


----------



## o8f150

joesmith said:


> Who is 056?
> 
> Is that your pseudonym?



"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## o8f150

056 kid said:


> It feels better to act ind my mind like it is not true. We will never recover with the defecit and our debt to China. So quit buying things from them damnit.



geeezz,,,,, toilet paper even comes from china and so does that ipod,,cell phone and puter that you are using


----------



## Streblerm

joesmith said:


> I think it may be lean...11,000 is "supposed" to be the limit...but that may be wrong of you are running a 14" bar. Did you mm and port it?



Nope, not lean at all. It four strokes like a MOFO out of the cut and cleans up real nice in the cut. I didn't port it but it has a massive MM. I probably opened it a bit too much. I doubled the size of the opening in the brace and made a similar size opening in the muffler. I drilled about 20 1/8" holes in the baffle but I left the screen in place. It isn't obnoxious but it has a pretty good bark to it. I didn't bother pulling the base gasket as it is already blowing 160# of compression.

IMO only leaning it out to 11k would be leaving a lot on the table.


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> geeezz,,,,, toilet paper even comes from china and so does that ipod,,cell phone and puter that you are using



And the american flags the boy scouts use here were made in china...


----------



## Walt41

In about 10 years when China starts to regulate themselves out of the manufacturing business we will be longing for the "good old days" of cheap saws and TV's


----------



## Streblerm

I was second guessing myself about how high I have it cranked up. I suspect it could probably take another 500-1000 rpms but 12.5k is about where I like em. Still gives a little margin for error. 

The funk on the top corner of the muffler brace is from my earmuffs. DOH! At least they were cheapies from HF. Chinese PPE for a Chinese saw:msp_biggrin:

View attachment 275995
View attachment 275997


----------



## H 2 H

You know; I'm starting to feel naked by only having 4 Earthquakes now

What happens if a storm comes or even a earthquake 


:jester:


----------



## Itsme7

Guess i missed the cheapo earthquake wagon, $80+ now for one :msp_angry:


----------



## Streblerm

Itsme7 said:


> Guess i missed the cheapo earthquake wagon, $80+ now for one :msp_angry:



You can buy a brand new one from sears online for $119 with free shipping. That's for the 41cc version. IMHO they are worth every bit of that.

At around $40 it was like buying a bar, chain, scrench, and bar cover and getting a saw for free.


----------



## 056 kid

o8f150 said:


> i can't believe this,,, you of all people john buying an earthquake :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: that is just to funny,,
> i think we need to take up a collection and buy one to send to 056



Please do so I can video tape it getting smushed in the undercut of a big tree.


----------



## naturelover

Seriously?

ETA: meant for the post above the last one...


----------



## Softdraw

*It's a great little saw as is...*

This is my first post on this forum. I write as a new owner of an unimproved EQ CS4518. I bought mine at Sears, $119.00 plus tax, and before I read the comments (all of them!) related to the saw in this thread. I'm going to try to defend from Joe Homeowner's point of view.

My Poulan with the same length bar died a lingering and unpleasant death when I needed it most. Before anyone rips Poulan, please know I know it is a low end saw that died primarily from my ignorance and neglect. I rarely cleaned it, left bad gas in it in the off season, and never sharpened the chain. Frankly, I did not know any better. But it gave up the day a friend called and said he had felled a big oak and needed it removed. The wood was free if I could cut it. Thus began the search that terminated with the EQ. 

I could not afford the better saws, Stihl and Husky, and was leery of the Poulan/Craftsman/Homelites. But I needed a saw quickly because the friend wanted the tree gone and someone else was asking to clear and keep it. I stumbled on the EQ at Sears, read some positive reviews, and took a flyer.

The EQ has performed well right out of the box. I cannot compare it to the Stihls and Huskys because I've never run them. I don't know anything about porting, modifying mufflers, or chain pitches, compression or magnesium crankcases. All I know is I needed a cheap saw to collect firewood, and this one does the job. A previous poster posted photos of some of his cutting work. I've done almost five times that amount in a little over a week with the EQ and without a hitch. Occasionally it won't fire right up when I add fresh fuel and the engine is hot, but that's it. 

I know longevity is important, and I cannot speak to that. I've been eyeing more expensive saws now that the pressure is off but I am not sure I need one. I'm a firewood and downed tree guy, nothing more, and while porting may bring some extra horses (or performance), I think the 45 cc;s are enough as is for Joe Homeowner.


----------



## 056 kid

I don't like the vibe of this thread end of story... Probably because I'm a different type of person.


----------



## joesmith

Softdraw said:


> This is my first post on this forum. I write as a new owner of an unimproved EQ CS4518. I bought mine at Sears, $119.00 plus tax, and before I read the comments (all of them!) related to the saw in this thread. I'm going to try to defend from Joe Homeowner's point of view.
> 
> My Poulan with the same length bar died a lingering and unpleasant death when I needed it most. Before anyone rips Poulan, please know I know it is a low end saw that died primarily from my ignorance and neglect. I rarely cleaned it, left bad gas in it in the off season, and never sharpened the chain. Frankly, I did not know any better. But it gave up the day a friend called and said he had felled a big oak and needed it removed. The wood was free if I could cut it. Thus began the search that terminated with the EQ.
> 
> I could not afford the better saws, Stihl and Husky, and was leery of the Poulan/Craftsman/Homelites. But I needed a saw quickly because the friend wanted the tree gone and someone else was asking to clear and keep it. I stumbled on the EQ at Sears, read some positive reviews, and took a flyer.
> 
> The EQ has performed well right out of the box. I cannot compare it to the Stihls and Huskys because I've never run them. I don't know anything about porting, modifying mufflers, or chain pitches, compression or magnesium crankcases. All I know is I needed a cheap saw to collect firewood, and this one does the job. A previous poster posted photos of some of his cutting work. I've done almost five times that amount in a little over a week with the EQ and without a hitch. Occasionally it won't fire right up when I add fresh fuel and the engine is hot, but that's it.
> 
> I know longevity is important, and I cannot speak to that. I've been eyeing more expensive saws now that the pressure is off but I am not sure I need one. I'm a firewood and downed tree guy, nothing more, and while porting may bring some extra horses (or performance), I think the 45 cc;s are enough as is for Joe Homeowner.



You will find mostly friends on this thread...they are good saws and we only complain because we got them for a lot less than we can now...buncha cheap screws in this thread:jester:


----------



## stihl023/5

Very well then.


----------



## joesmith

056 kid said:


> So move to China mother####er! my boots are made in America, my socks are made in America, my blue jeans are made in America, my suspenders are made in America, my shirts are made in America. My wool is made in America and Canada. I run a grinder made in America. I put aluminum heads on my American made car that where made in America.
> I try, and that's all I can do. You don't seem to give a rats ass, and I can't respect that. So have a wonderful evening sir..



I hear ya...I buy american when I can...but my saws are german and swedish and chinese...my guns is american...so is my maglites...and my truck...

Where is your computer made? And your TV? 

Got no choice...but realize that a $40.00 earthquake with shipping is only $23.00 or so...this is not encouraging the chinese...just sayin...


----------



## stihl023/5

Like I said earlier all big corp. have a hand in China be it the whole laptop or parts, even the american vehicle parts sad but true. My Sorels. Irish Setters Rocky and LaCrosse boots all china.


----------



## 056 kid

Until recently I had a zenith console tv who belonged to my grandma. The phone well you got me there.


----------



## joesmith

056 kid said:


> Until recently I had a zenith console tv who belonged to my grandma. The phone well you got me there.



I am not a big fan of it either...too many americans not working...but we are trapped I tell ya! I have read that their standard of lving is higher and getting higher so at some point the cost of the labor and materials and shipping will bring alot of these jobs back...I hope.

Till then I still love my ipad/iphone...would love them more if they were made here...at least the designers/engineers for them are.


----------



## H 2 H

Oh don't forget all major brand chain saws have parts made in China :taped:


----------



## Streblerm

056 kid said:


> I don't like the vibe of this thread end of story... Probably because I'm a different type of person.



If you don't like this thread then stay out of it. Go feel superior somewhere else cause nobody here asked you.


----------



## diggers_dad

H 2 H said:


> You know; I'm starting to feel naked by only having 4 Earthquakes now
> 
> What happens if a storm comes or even a earthquake
> 
> 
> :jester:



I think 6 is a good starting number.



Softdraw said:


> This is my first post on this forum. I write as a new owner of an unimproved EQ CS4518. I bought mine at Sears, $119.00 plus tax, and before I read the comments (all of them!) related to the saw in this thread.
> 
> I've been eyeing more expensive saws now that the pressure is off but I am not sure I need one. I'm a firewood and downed tree guy, nothing more, and while porting may bring some extra horses (or performance), I think the 45 cc;s are enough as is for Joe Homeowner.



Well said. Cheers and new guy rep headed to you. 

It takes dedication to read over 80 pages with so many posts from 08f one fiddy. :msp_w00t:


----------



## H 2 H

Softdraw; Welcome to AS

I have a question for ya about the Earthquake Chain Saw

If someone offered you the same saw and it had been MM'ed and retuned and they told you they would sharpen the chain any time (you would have to bring it to there house) for $80 would you go for it ?


----------



## tbone75

o8f150 said:


> i can't believe this,,, you of all people john buying an earthquake :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: that is just to funny,,
> i think we need to take up a collection and buy one to send to 056



Hey ya Ol Phart ! I will have you know this is my 3rd China saw ! LOL


----------



## dswensen

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> That's strange - did you measure before and after? If removing the gasket didn't change it then there must be something else limiting it - ring seal? If so it may improve in time. The machining looks a little rough so it may take a a little longer than usual for the rings to seat.



I did measure before and after - no real change. As has been stated, the gasket was REALLY thin, but still, I was expecting sumpin'. We'll see how she breaks in as you suggest. 

Thought - I think I'll go out and check my compression gauge with my compressor regulator. Might be a problem there.

EDIT: Nope, gauge reads properly.


----------



## Walt41

I went to the "made in America" store and bought some $9 winter socks, they were kinda rough and shrunk to half their size after a trip thru my German made Bosch washer, went back to the soft high end ones Jen gets me online from Vietnam that seem to last forever.
I understand that folks are hurting here and I try to buy American products but some things are just higher quality from other places, take nails for example...high end framing nails come from Dubai. I did go out of my way to use only American and Canadian lumber on my house, can't beat those 2x12x24' boards from good old USA for rafters but those nice tight ringed 2x6' studs from Canada make a perfect wall to hold up all that weight (and snow) And don't even get me started on wallboard, US made only for me after reading about all the tainted gypsum from China that smelled like rotten eggs and corroded wiring after a few years...


----------



## dswensen

Streblerm said:


> If you don't like this thread then stay out of it. Go feel superior somewhere else cause nobody here asked you.




A++


----------



## H 2 H

diggers_dad said:


> I think 6 is a good starting number.




LOL; I wish I would have only bought 4 :msp_ohmy:

But o8 has me bet by 252 :msp_tongue:


----------



## Streblerm

H 2 H said:


> LOL; I wish I would have only bought 4 :msp_ohmy:
> 
> But o8 has me bet by 252 :msp_tongue:



I have three. One is going to a friend, one is for my use, and the third is going on the shelf for parts or use if saw#2 craps out. 

It took amazing restraint on my part as I have a dominant hoarding gene that I fight on a daily basis. Luckily I also have a dominant cheapskate gene from the same side of the family that helped me say no when the saws started getting over $40. 

I guess this saw will save wear and tear on my Redmax that I bought to save wear and tear poulan 330 that i bought to save wear and tear on my Stihl. I keep buying cheaper and cheaper saws and when I decide I like them I quit using them so they last. I think I may have finally hit bottom with the earthquake

Maybe I should have bought more of them:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Chris-PA

LOL - I like new made in USA chainsaws too, but I bet few of our made in USA fans would be caught dead with one. As I've said, for most people a Poulan would be a better choice - better quality control, better parts availability and a strato engine. And still very reasonably priced. Also, keep in mind we are not buying these retail - these are used/demos/returns. The importers of these saws have them on fire-sale them for some reason. I personally expect them to fail in the US market like everyone without strato engines.

That said, I like the G3800 saws and I'm glad I had the opportunity to get a clone for cheap.


----------



## Walt41

I think we should clear up the fact that the Chicoms got their money from the importer before the cargo container of these things hit the belly of the ship, from there the card carrying union longshoremen unloaded it, truckers trucked them and many a profit was realized, then for whatever reason things didn't work out and they were liquidated, trucked(again) and now stored, auctioned and shipped(again) to us crazy chainsaw maniacs...bottom line is that something that appears to the uneducated as hurting our economy is actually a little 38cc economic stimulus every time it changes hands...just the way of the world, sometimes we get so micro focused on one aspect we forget to stop and think about the big picture.


----------



## milkman

Why is it, every time I log on here, I look for this thread to see what's new, am I SICK???:msp_scared:


----------



## stihl023/5

milkman said:


> Why is it, every time I log on here, I look for this thread to see what's new, am I SICK???:msp_scared:



Its Quake AD or QAD:msp_w00t:


----------



## milkman

Seems that a lot of us have it, and it started with 08f150 and he spread it around, I think his case is terminal.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl023/5

milkman said:


> Seems that a lot of us have it, and it started with 08f150 and he spread it around, I think his case is terminal.:msp_biggrin:



No thats the snackies.


----------



## o8f150

i am getting ready to clean up the 2 i ran saturday,, then have to look up to see what they are going for today,, going to check my mad money and maybe get 1 sent to 056,, heck,, he may end up falling in love with it like ST fell in love with the wild things:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> i am getting ready to clean up the 2 i ran saturday,, then have to look up to see what they are going for today,, going to check my mad money and maybe get 1 sent to 056,, heck,, he may end up falling in love with it like ST fell in love with the wild things:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Deals dried up people are running them up over $50.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Philbert

Something new will come along soon. Maybe a _Tsunami_ ?, or _Lahare_ ?, _Volcano_ ?, _Typhoon_ ?or some other type of disastrous product . . . 

Philbert


----------



## igpoe

The issue of whether we should be sending our money to China was decided years ago by our elected officials in DC. It's waaaay too late to do anything about it. Ask yourself how long Walmart has been in business. Enough already.
Igpoe says : Have a beer


----------



## H 2 H

Just received a email from Ebay saying stuff I should look at :msp_wink:

I went there and looked and also looked at my "summary" of what I have bought lately 

14 Earthquakes were on that list; man do have a long ways to go to catch up to o8 with 276 :msp_sad:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Just received a email from Ebay saying stuff I should look at :msp_wink:
> 
> I went there and looked and also looked at my "summary" of what I have bought lately
> 
> 14 Earthquakes were on that list; man do have a long ways to go to catch up to o8 with 276 :msp_sad:



well don't feel to bad,, i am down to 3 now:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## milkman

If there is another WKY GTG this spring, I'll bring my Earthquakes, I really think someone should build one and embarrass some of those high dollar saws.


----------



## o8f150

milkman said:


> If there is another WKY GTG this spring, I'll bring my Earthquakes, I really think someone should build one and embarrass some of those high dollar saws.



get ahold of wigglesworth,, i haven't heard anything lately about 1


----------



## milkman

o8f150 said:


> get ahold of wigglesworth,, i haven't heard anything lately about 1



Should probably get hold of the boss and see if he is going to have one. You could do one of yours really hot and then auction it off.


----------



## diggers_dad

My latest modification to the little Quake. I checked for air flow and didn't find a way for any significant amount to get in there. I used some tubing to go from the air filter base and made a straight shot up into the new filter. I extended the stock mounting bolt up far enough to even use the same nut to hold everything on.

View attachment 276209


I haven't had an opportunity to run it yet, but I will post the results when I do.

dd


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> My latest modification to the little Quake. I checked for air flow and didn't find a way for any significant amount to get in there. I used some tubing to go from the air filter base and made a straight shot up into the new filter. I extended the stock mounting bolt up far enough to even use the same nut to hold everything on.
> 
> View attachment 276209
> 
> 
> I haven't had an opportunity to run it yet, but I will post the results when I do.
> 
> dd


There is an inlet, it's under the carb adjuster screws. It's hard to see from above but if you remove the recoil cover you can see it.


----------



## milkman

Going to town Wed. gotta go measure the diameter of the filter base.:msp_wub:


----------



## dswensen

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> There is an inlet, it's under the carb adjuster screws. It's hard to see from above but if you remove the recoil cover you can see it.



When I took off the recoil, I noticed some ducting molded into the cover that made it look like the flywheel fan drove air into the carb box. 

Am I crazy?  

Does the Redmax design have this as well?


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> There is an inlet, it's under the carb adjuster screws. It's hard to see from above but if you remove the recoil cover you can see it.



I saw that one but wasn't impressed with the size of it. The carb having a straighter shot from the filter should also help some as well. The way it sets up gives it more than one inch of straight run the same size as the carb throat. 

I'll try to take better pictures tomorrow so you can see how it all goes together. If I do another one I will just cut out the air filter cover to let the new air filter sit right on top of the intake. That would have been MUCH less trouble.

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

91 pages of this insanity!?!?!?!!?
















Ain't it great?!


----------



## Philbert

Hey o8f150 - maybe next time, start a "_Dissecting a STIHL 461_" thread, or a _Dissecting a Husqvarna 576XP_ thread? I'd like to get a couple of those for $30!

Philbert


----------



## Chris-PA

dswensen said:


> When I took off the recoil, I noticed some ducting molded into the cover that made it look like the flywheel fan drove air into the carb box.
> 
> Am I crazy?
> 
> Does the Redmax design have this as well?


I don't think it's a supercharger, more like filtering system.


----------



## tbone75

You guys get these things figured out so I can just do whats needed !


----------



## PJF1313

Well... 

I set one, a 3816, up for our "Chipper Crew" to use at the beginning of the year. Nothing crazy - just a M.M. (cut the cat and the baffle out, opened the outlet to just over the deflector.[Spark screen still installed - Gvmt property]), re-tuned for the mod - a little fat, and some sticker removal.

It's out of the locker 5 or 6 days a week for the past month. So far, they killed the chain - FROM SHARPENING IT  and cleaned daily  I put a loop of Stihl PC3 - 56 D/L on the 16" FYI - trued and turned the bar. The crew goes to it before the Husky 240 we also have set aside for them.

Pic coming when the camera recharges. They haven't quite wore the labeling off the bar yet - but I'm impressed they haven't killed it yet! It runs on cheap (read contracted) gas and Ultra @ 50:1 with at least 10% corn (haven't tested it recently, but it's been as high as 18) These are the same guys that can f-up a ball bearing!

PJ

To be continued...


----------



## Walt41

Don't listen to the guys who don't own one or never ran one, they are just being quaketankerous!


----------



## o8f150

tbone75 said:


> You guys get these things figured out so I can just do whats needed !



figures,, make us do all the work


----------



## tbone75

o8f150 said:


> figures,, make us do all the work



Got to many other saws apart right now to play with it ! LOL


----------



## naturelover

diggers_dad said:


> My latest modification to the little Quake. I checked for air flow and didn't find a way for any significant amount to get in there. I used some tubing to go from the air filter base and made a straight shot up into the new filter. I extended the stock mounting bolt up far enough to even use the same nut to hold everything on.
> 
> View attachment 276209
> 
> 
> I haven't had an opportunity to run it yet, but I will post the results when I do.
> 
> dd





I tried to figure out how to get a dawg on the clutch cover, but the way its made, it wouldn't line up correctly.


----------



## 67 Mustang

tbone75 said:


> Got to many other saws apart right now to play with it ! LOL



Mind defining what "it" is, exactly? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I don't think it's a supercharger, more like filtering system.



Hmmmm.... I saw a guy hook up two leaf blowers to a car engine one time as a sort of "redneck forced induction system" and it actually worked (to an extent).

Now if I can attach a hair dryer to the intake of the Quake... 





PJF1313 said:


> Well...
> 
> I set one, a 3816, up for our "Chipper Crew" to use at the beginning of the year. Nothing crazy - just a M.M. (cut the cat and the baffle out, opened the outlet to just over the deflector.[Spark screen still installed - Gvmt property]), re-tuned for the mod - a little fat, and some sticker removal.
> 
> It's out of the locker 5 or 6 days a week for the past month. So far, they killed the chain - FROM SHARPENING IT  and cleaned daily  I put a loop of Stihl PC3 - 56 D/L on the 16" FYI - trued and turned the bar. The crew goes to it before the Husky 240 we also have set aside for them.
> 
> Pic coming when the camera recharges. They haven't quite wore the labeling off the bar yet - but I'm impressed they haven't killed it yet! It runs on cheap (read contracted) gas and Ultra @ 50:1 with at least 10% corn (haven't tested it recently, but it's been as high as 18) These are the same guys that can f-up a ball bearing!
> 
> PJ
> 
> To be continued...



That is just incredible. I think they are just telling us what we already know - good power to weight, good handling and good A/V. It's just a good little saw and I hate to say it but it's better than most everything in its class. 

The little saw I hate to love :bang:. Sort of like the ugly chick that everyone dated but no one would admit it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## milkman

diggers_dad said:


> Sort of like the ugly chick that everyone dated but no one would admit it. :hmm3grin2orange:




Good analogy, it sure ain't pretty, and it is little, but it sure does put out.


----------



## tbone75

67 Mustang said:


> Mind defining what "it" is, exactly? :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:



Get your head out of the gutter ! The saw ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jcsmith

*cheap entertainment*

Just finished reading this thread. Took me a few sessions, but it was very entertaining. I have to say thanks to everyone who posted. Except for 1 or 2, that is.Had quite a few laughs as well. I even learned a few things. Thanks again fellas. Chris


----------



## diggers_dad

jcsmith said:


> Just finished reading this thread. Took me a few sessions, but it was very entertaining. I have to say thanks to everyone who posted. Except for 1 or 2, that is.Had quite a few laughs as well. I even learned a few things. Thanks again fellas. Chris



There's more to come! Act now and we'll send a FREE Quake (Just send $99.95 separate postage and handling).

Here's how I did my air filter mod:

I had put some silicone sealant around the stock filter because it didn't fit as well as I wanted and let some dust in, so you see the red silicone here.









Next I cut out the part of the filter I needed to make my base and installed it:








Next came the 10/32 coupling nut and 10/32 all thread for the needed extension (available at Fastenal, less than 50 cents).


----------



## diggers_dad

Then I had to secure the piece of hose to the filter cover and make a silicone seal on the end so it would also be air tight:








I also had to build up the base for the new air filter so it would sit on the same level as the air filter base. I just used silicone and made several layers, then trimmed away what I didn't want. I also built up the silicone around the coupling nut so it fits snugly and won't allow air in:








You can see it's a nice straight shot into the carb intake and it's sized the same:


----------



## Walt41

Jr just pointed out that there is a new show called "container wars" where bidders attend shipping container auctions, wonder if that was the source of the quakes, possibly an entire container of quake returns that was abandoned...almost wish I was near a shipping port...almost.


----------



## diggers_dad

Next I had to open the bottom of the new air filter to accommodate the larger intake and mounting stud for the fastener:
(Not the prettiest work I've done, but it was my first time trying this.)








Last piece was a bit of foam to make sure the seal between the silicone and air filter base didn't let any crud in:








Then all sealed up and ready to go:


----------



## diggers_dad

So, did all of my air filter work pay off?

Good question. I cut a piece of seasoned oak (odd shape but roughly 14" wide and 10" tall) which pretty well buried the bar. With the stock filter set up it went through it (average of three times) in 15 seconds and cut best about 8,600 rpm. WOT without a load was 11,600 rpm.

The average cut time with my air filter set up was 13 seconds and it cut best around 9,500 rpm. WOT without a load was 12,500 rpm.

Edit: The air filter was about $6 online with free shipping. If you calculated the cost of the coupling nut, all thread, silicone, foam, tubing and air filter it would be less than $10.


----------



## milkman

Wouldn't let me Rep ya, thanks for the pics and explanation.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

diggers_dad said:


> So, did all of my air filter work pay off?
> 
> Good question. I cut a piece of seasoned oak (odd shape but roughly 14" wide and 10" tall) which pretty well buried the bar. With the stock filter set up it went through it (average of three times) in 15 seconds and cut best about 8,600 rpm. WOT without a load was 11,600 rpm.
> 
> The average cut time with my air filter set up was 13 seconds and it cut best around 9,500 rpm. WOT without a load was 12,500 rpm.
> 
> Edit: The air filter was about $6 online with free shipping. If you calculated the cost of the coupling nut, all thread, silicone, foam, tubing and air filter it would be less than $10.



So, at 2sec/cut how long with it take to make up the time you spent on this? 

Now I'll have to do something similar...thanks a lot :rolleyes2:


----------



## diggers_dad

milkman said:


> Wouldn't let me Rep ya, thanks for the pics and explanation.



You're welcome. My three saw plan is an EQ with a 14" bar, one with a 16" bar and one with an 18" bar.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## igpoe

The devil take a three saw plan, I want mine to conclude with my 9th saw being a 145cc, 14krpm, fully modded Earthquake Chainsaw for about $88 total! ! ! ! You Chineese chaps get off your arses and build it today or no duck for Christmas this year.
Igpoe


----------



## diggers_dad

singinwoodwackr said:


> So, at 2sec/cut how long with it take to make up the time you spent on this?
> 
> Now I'll have to do something similar...thanks a lot :rolleyes2:



Hmmmm....

I prefer to think of it as how long it kept me out of the living room watching crappy PBS programming with my wife. :msp_tongue:

Coupling nut to extend mount height - 25 cents

High performance air filter - 6 dollars

Assorted foam and silicone sealant - 1 dollar

Time in the basement with chainsaws - PRICELESS!


----------



## milkman

diggers_dad said:


> You're welcome. My three saw plan is an EQ with a 14" bar, one with a 16" bar and one with an 18" bar.:hmm3grin2orange:




Almost as good as a four saw plan, two at 50cc and two at 38.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## igpoe

They have obviously succeded with saws. I could Use a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale for about $4 a case, or Flying Dog-Raging ##### for $.35 a bottle. What are the limits?


----------



## stihl023/5

diggers_dad said:


> You're welcome. My three saw plan is an EQ with a 14" bar, one with a 16" bar and one with an 18" bar.:hmm3grin2orange:



Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> You're welcome. My three saw plan is an EQ with a 14" bar, one with a 16" bar and one with an 18" bar.:hmm3grin2orange:



Least get a 52cc turd, like I did ! LOL

Just don't grind on the jug !!

Don't ask ! :msp_mad:


----------



## o8f150

i think everyone of you bas***** need some serious help:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

o8f150 said:


> i think everyone of you bas***** need some serious help:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Ya danged ol phart ! Its all your fault ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150

tbone75 said:


> Ya danged ol phart ! Its all your fault ! :hmm3grin2orange:



yea but digger put a shot gun to my head


----------



## tbone75

o8f150 said:


> yea but digger put a shot gun to my head



He is very hard on a guy with CAD !! Think I know bout the best ! He gets me with saw stuff all the time ! Just knows I can't say no to saws or parts !


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> Least get a 52cc turd, like I did ! LOL
> 
> Just don't grind on the jug !!
> 
> Don't ask ! :msp_mad:



Oh I have to know. Do tell all about it. :hmm3grin2orange:



o8f150 said:


> yea but digger put a shot gun to my head



He don't have shells. Looks like you've been had. :msp_tongue:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> He is very hard on a guy with CAD !! Think I know bout the best ! He gets me with saw stuff all the time ! Just knows I can't say no to saws or parts !



Hey John, I have this little 021 here with an air leak and bad fuel lines. Very little use. It was owned by a little old lady who only cut her hedges on Sundays...




Does anyone know if the 45 cc top end will fit the 40 cc crank case?


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Oh I have to know. Do tell all about it. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> He don't have shells. Looks like you've been had. :msp_tongue:



Them jugs are paper thin !! Don't do it ! New saw,never had gas in it ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Hey John, I have this little 021 here with an air leak and bad fuel lines. Very little use. It was owned by a little old lady who only cut her hedges on Sundays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 45 cc top end will fit the 40 cc crank case?



Some Eekos will ! LOL


----------



## tbone75

A 45cc Chainsaw Cylinder and Piston Kit Parts | eBay

Only place I found for top end kits.

They have other stuff,just have to look around there.


----------



## mikerecike

*base gasket out*



o8f150 said:


> well i ran a tank of mix through this today,, not a fast cutter but it did perform very well,, av's are real nice,,, even though it is a 45cc i would compare it to an echo 370,, if for some reason i end up keeping it i am going to do a mild porting and take the base gasket out,, that might help it a lot, i repeat,,, it isn't a fast cutting saw but it did run real good,, it is a good home owner saw



fascinating thread and apologies if this is answered elsewhere - what do you replace the base gasket with? - and does it really affect the volume/compression that much? I'm assuming the extra power comes from smaller volume for compression?

many thanks folks


----------



## Walt41

mikerecike said:


> fascinating thread and apologies if this is answered elsewhere - what do you replace the base gasket with? - and does it really affect the volume/compression that much? I'm assuming the extra power comes from smaller volume for compression?
> 
> many thanks folks



First things first, clean both surfaces and when you think they are clean, get a soft rag with some rubbing alcohol and clean them again. Use a thin layer of Yamabond, Hondabond or three bond on BOTH surfaces, let it tack up and assemble, after it cures retorque the cylinder and you are good to go. One thing I see over and over again in pics people post here is saws taken apart that are not clean, maybe it's just me but I don't disassemble anything until it is perfectly clean, having things clean makes for a better overall job and reduces failures.


----------



## tbone75

Walt41 said:


> First things first, clean both surfaces and when you think they are clean, get a soft rag with some rubbing alcohol and clean them again. Use a thin layer of Yamabond, Hondabond or three bond on BOTH surfaces, let it tack up and assemble, after it cures retorque the cylinder and you are good to go. One thing I see over and over again in pics people post here is saws taken apart that are not clean, maybe it's just me but I don't disassemble anything until it is perfectly clean, having things clean makes for a better overall job and reduces failures.



Good one there Walt ! Always clean it as good as possible,then clean it some more ! Before you ever take it apart ! Any dirt inside there will kill it sometime down the road !
Never run one with a bad filter either ! Dirt is going right inside the motor,and will kill it !
Had saws come in with no filter many times ! :bang: Or mowers,cars, etc. Got plugged up,it wouldn't run. :bang:


----------



## huntindog1

*Time to move up to 52CC*

Ok time for you guys to move up to a 52cc saw.

16" King Saw 52cc Gas Chainsaw 2 Stroke Engine Gasoline Cut Chain Saw w Case New | eBay


----------



## huntindog1

*And a 60CC Chain Saw*

Mod this one:

60cc 22" Gasoline Chainsaw Cutting Wood 2300W Gas Power Gas Chain Saw | eBay


----------



## tbone75

huntindog1 said:


> Ok time for you guys to move up to a 52cc saw.
> 
> 16" King Saw 52cc Gas Chainsaw 2 Stroke Engine Gasoline Cut Chain Saw w Case New | eBay



This is the one I tried to grind on,not a good idea ! LOL Less than 30 secs. had a hole right through it ! Just got the new jug for it today. LOL
Open the muffler up,and that is all ! LOL Never had gas in it yet.


----------



## jh35

huntindog1 said:


> Ok time for you guys to move up to a 52cc saw.
> 
> 16" King Saw 52cc Gas Chainsaw 2 Stroke Engine Gasoline Cut Chain Saw w Case New | eBay



Fuel tank capacity: 0.52cc 

How long between fill ups?

Typo I'm sure but good for a laugh.


----------



## Streblerm

Both of those saws have the chains on backwards:msp_tongue:


----------



## jh35

Streblerm said:


> Both of those saws have the chains on backwards:msp_tongue:



Yes they do! I didn't catch it the first time but the zoom function helps.


----------



## mikerecike

Walt41 said:


> First things first, clean both surfaces and when you think they are clean, get a soft rag with some rubbing alcohol and clean them again. Use a thin layer of Yamabond, Hondabond or three bond on BOTH surfaces, let it tack up and assemble, after it cures retorque the cylinder and you are good to go. One thing I see over and over again in pics people post here is saws taken apart that are not clean, maybe it's just me but I don't disassemble anything until it is perfectly clean, having things clean makes for a better overall job and reduces failures.



*Many thanks Walt and Tbone* - just bought myself a tube of threebond! Much appreciated.
Is there an introuctory thread to cylinder porting on the site? - I'm tempted to have an experiment with a british available equivalent to the earthquake.

All the best both


----------



## H 2 H

OH MAN :help:

View attachment 276503


And there is more on the shelf :help:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Streblerm said:


> Both of those saws have the chains on backwards:msp_tongue:



no, they just cut backwards.


----------



## tbone75

singinwoodwackr said:


> no, they just cut backwards.



They do come from the other side of the world. :msp_w00t:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

tbone75 said:


> They do come from the other side of the world. :msp_w00t:



and they are trying to undercut everything


----------



## Philbert

mikerecike said:


> I'm tempted to have an experiment with a british available equivalent to the earthquake.




Is that called a '_Tremor_'? '_Tumult_'? '_Commotion_'? _'Disturbance'_ . . . (just curious)

Philbert


----------



## dswensen

*Ha!*

Ha! I thought I had received my 4th Quake this evening when the house shook, but a 3.7 temblor (stay with me ...look it up) came through here at 5:03 PM PST. It was exciting as we don't get many of those around the PNW, but I would have prefered a 4th Quake.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

dswensen said:


> Ha! I thought I had received my 4th Quake this evening when the house shook, but a 3.7 temblor (stay with me ...look it up) came through here at 5:03 PM PST. It was exciting as we don't get many of those around the PNW, but I would have preferred a 4th Quake.



3.7?? heck, we don't even feel those little things around here. They have to be at least 4.5


----------



## H 2 H

dswensen said:


> Ha! I thought I had received my 4th Quake this evening when the house shook, but a 3.7 temblor (stay with me ...look it up) came through here at 5:03 PM PST. It was exciting as we don't get many of those around the PNW, but I would have prefered a 4th Quake.




I was out in the barn when It happen none up here felt it but I'm a little up north of ya


----------



## stihl023/5

Heck snackies running up 08s driveway are at least 5.0!


----------



## tbone75

stihl023/5 said:


> Heck snackies running up 08s driveway are at least 5.0!



I don't know ? That one he had on here I am sure could do 6.5 ! :msp_scared:


----------



## stihl023/5

tbone75 said:


> I don't know ? That one he had on here I am sure could do 6.5 ! :msp_scared:



Just imagine a downhill roll!


----------



## dswensen

singinwoodwackr said:


> 3.7?? heck, we don't even feel those little things around here. They have to be at least 4.5



Yep pretty small for you, but intersting for us. I've lived at the top of a "tee" intersection for the last 5 years. Have been worried all that time about someone missing the turn, coming through the yard, and hitting the house. My first thought last night was that had finally happened. Glad to be wrong.


----------



## stihl023/5

dswensen said:


> Yep pretty small for you, but intersting for us. I've lived at the top of a "tee" intersection for the last 5 years. Have been worried all that time about someone missing the turn, coming through the yard, and hitting the house. My first thought last night was that had finally happened. Glad to be wrong.



A guy I work with lives on a "T" he landscaped his yard with a really large rock garden. It stopped one.


----------



## XSKIER

dswensen said:


> Ha! I thought I had received my 4th Quake this evening when the house shook, but a 3.7 temblor (stay with me ...look it up) came through here at 5:03 PM PST. It was exciting as we don't get many of those around the PNW, but I would have prefered a 4th Quake.



I must be losing it because I thought you were implying that you received a 3.7 cubic inch (60cc) earthquake chainsaw...


----------



## o8f150

getting close to 100 pages


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> getting close to 100 pages



And then someopcorn:


----------



## mikerecike

Philbert said:


> Is that called a '_Tremor_'? '_Tumult_'? '_Commotion_'? _'Disturbance'_ . . . (just curious)
> 
> Philbert



This is Britain!! It will be a something like_ 'The gentle nudge'
- with the new ice age pace blade for the imperceptible removal of tree fibre_

Mike


----------



## tbone75

No deals on more yet ? I only got one ! LOL

I am waiting on the Dragon Saw ! Fire breathing chainsaw ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## diggers_dad

Philbert said:


> Is that called a '_Tremor_'? '_Tumult_'? '_Commotion_'? _'Disturbance'_ . . . (just curious)
> 
> Philbert



Convulsion? Trembler? Shaker? Snackie?



XSKIER said:


> I must be losing it because I thought you were implying that you received a 3.7 cubic inch (60cc) earthquake chainsaw...



Nah, just a little CAD sneakin' in on ya. Perfectly normal. Buy another saw and relax.


----------



## H 2 H

Here we go boys/girls

Today I mm'ed one of those saw pictured above and retuned the saw and placed a non safety chain on it and now that saw is in the hands of a lawn care service with two more jobs for the day; when I left the saw had two tanks of fuel thru it


----------



## rmihalek

After a day of warm weather, the temps started dropping today so I had to go out to the woodpile to grab a load of wood for the stove. Well, I dug into the stack only to find a bunch of pieces that were way too long to fit in the stove. I went to the garage and got out the Earthquake. This particular saw is the third one that I bought and from the looks of it had never been run. A couple weeks ago, I did the usual carb screw mod and muffler mod (with cat removal) and also opened up the exhaust port, but haven't had a chance to run it yet.

So, I finished cutting the over-length pieces when I spied some red oak rounds off to the side waiting to be split. I figured I'd try noodling some of these rounds in half just to put some time on the saw and also to get the rounds drying out a bit quicker.

I was really surprised how well this little saw pulled through the red oak when noodling. I didn't really put any pressure on the saw and just let it self-feed through the wood, but dang! it pulled really well through this oak with the bar buried. When there's a bunch of rounds to noodle, I usually go for my 066 (with a 98cc big bore kit), so my internal clock is calibrated to a quicker speed, but I was not disappointed with the EQ at all.

I know these saws in stock form are pretty lame (which is why I suspect they were returned and ended up on eBay), but with a little love, they end up being pretty nice little saws.


----------



## H 2 H

H 2 H said:


> Here we go boys/girls
> 
> Today I mm'ed one of those saw pictured above and retuned the saw and placed a non safety chain on it and now that saw is in the hands of a lawn care service with two more jobs for the day; when I left the saw had two tanks of fuel thru it



They ran into a nail in a tree and missed up the new chain; they are getting a new chain in the am and going back out with the saw tomorrow. It rained the whole time they were out with the saw today


----------



## naturelover

Hmm, parts are now showing up on Ebay for these....

Prices still wayyyy too high on the saws.


----------



## o8f150

naturelover said:


> Hmm, parts are now showing up on Ebay for these....
> 
> Prices still wayyyy too high on the saws.



well you can blame joe and h2h for running the prices up:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> well you can blame joe and h2h for running the prices up:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:



Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You :msp_wink:


----------



## o8f150

i can't believe it,, he tripled his price and he has them listed as manufacture refurbished,, glad i still have 3 on the shelf,, talking about loosing respect for someone:msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You :msp_wink:



your not welcome you sawed off midget,,,, because of you he tripled his price :msp_angry::msp_biggrin:


----------



## H 2 H

Don't shot me but I think Earthquake brand is US

I've seen some other things under this name in the past


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Don't shot me but I think Earthquake brand is US
> 
> I've seen some other things under this name in the past



well if thats true then 056 will buy a dozen of them,,, from what i had seen was that they where made by D.R.,, how true that is i don't know


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> your not welcome you sawed off midget,,,, because of you he tripled his price :msp_angry::msp_biggrin:





LOL; "sawed off midget" that's the first time anyone has called me a midget Thank You :msp_wink:

6'1" 235 lbs midget love it :msp_w00t:


Oh by the way that saw came back running like a top just a dull chain on it


----------



## stihl023/5

H 2 H said:


> Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You :msp_wink:



:msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry::censored:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> LOL; "sawed off midget" that's the first time anyone has called me a midget Thank You :msp_wink:
> 
> 6'1" 235 lbs midget love it :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> Oh by the way that saw came back running like a top just a dull chain on it



well i got you beat you MIDGET,,, 6'3 and 220,,, yes they stack sh** that high here in ky:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## H 2 H

Hold your horses o8 you had something like 276 in your siggy line the other day; I've only bought 14 and only have four at the house right now :msp_wink:


----------



## stihl023/5

H 2 H said:


> LOL; "sawed off midget" that's the first time anyone has called me a midget Thank You :msp_wink:
> 
> 6'1" 235 lbs midget love it :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> Oh by the way that saw came back running like a top just a dull chain on it





o8f150 said:


> well i got you beat you MIDGET,,, 6'3 and 220,,, yes they stack sh** that high here in ky:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Ok you two have a GTR and work that out.:msp_scared:


----------



## XSKIER

o8f150 said:


> i can't believe it,, he tripled his price and he has them listed as manufacture refurbished,, glad i still have 3 on the shelf,, talking about loosing respect for someone:msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry:



I noticed the CS4518 is now listed for around $90. Can you tell us if it is much better than the CS3816 everyone seams to love?


----------



## o8f150

XSKIER said:


> I noticed the CS4518 is now listed for around $90. Can you tell us if it is much better than the CS3816 everyone seams to love?



it is identical just more cc's


----------



## H 2 H

XSKIER said:


> I noticed the CS4518 is now listed for around $90. Can you tell us if it is much better than the CS3816 everyone seams to love?




LOL; I don't love them I just love the money it put's in my pocket :msp_wink:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Hold your horses o8 you had something like 276 in your siggy line the other day; I've only bought 14 and only have four at the house right now :msp_wink:



276, i wish,, i would love to have been able to get that many,, even at 10.00 profit that would have been decent money,, in other words that you might be able to understand,, i was pulling everyones chain:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> 276, i wish,, i would love to have been able to get that many,, even at 10.00 profit that would have been decent money,, in other words that you might be able to understand,, i was pulling everyones chain:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:




OH :msp_angry:


All I've been doing is doubling the price which I get them


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> OH :msp_angry:
> 
> 
> All I've been doing is doubling the price which I get them



the last one i sold i made about 30.00,, around here everyone wants a stihl or huskie for less then 100.00,,


----------



## H 2 H

The last three still in the box cost just over $60 maybe that's why I still have them LOL  

I still can't get over how while this little saws run for what they are


----------



## o8f150

i run over a tank through 1 last saturday and it run perfect,, its not the fastest cutting but we sure got the 3 oaks cut up


----------



## Softdraw

o8f150 said:


> i run over a tank through 1 last saturday and it run perfect,, its not the fastest cutting but we sure got the 3 oaks cut up



I'm posting this to update my first re: actually using this saw in the field. 

I had run two tanks through when the saw started throwing the chain near the end of the day. It tossed it three or four times before I quit. I was leaning toward returning it when I noticed the chain was somewhat discolored and the oil had run dry. I took it home, let it rest, refueld and reoiled and took it out again last Friday.

She threw the chain within three minutes of putting chain to wood. I wrestled with it a bit and started again. This time, the lead nut tightening the bar rattled off and disappeared into the brush. Now, I thought, I was really screwed--throwing the chain, no lead nut, and a full two and half to three hours of wood to cut with no saw. So moved the rear nut to the front screw and fired it up.

I cut the next two and a half hours without a hitch. The chain was dull at the end of the day but the saw had saved itself. Ironically, after two hours of cutting, I managed to find the nut I lost in the brush and the saw is now whole.


----------



## Chris-PA

o8f150 said:


> it is identical just more cc's


Wait - you have one and I don't but the 45cc is a different saw. The 41 and the 38 are identical. The 38 is based on the G3800 and the 45 is based on the G450 - G5000 design.


----------



## MechanicMatt

*Are You Guys Kidding Me?*

Scott, are you kidding? This thread is gonna topple 100 pages, and you guys are all nuts. The poulan wildthing is the disposable toy saw remember???? Not the China-quake nock off redmax! Im gonna have to challenge one of you guys to a build off, The sites meanest earthquake VS the BADDEST WildThing. What say you?? You up for it Scott? I just got my hands on another poulan engine..........


----------



## o8f150

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott, are you kidding? This thread is gonna topple 100 pages, and you guys are all nuts. The poulan wildthing is the disposable toy saw remember???? Not the China-quake nock off redmax! Im gonna have to challenge one of you guys to a build off, The sites meanest earthquake VS the BADDEST WildThing. What say you?? You up for it Scott? I just got my hands on another poulan engine..........



heres my entry

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1XO2xB6XL5E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## diggers_dad

XSKIER said:


> I noticed the CS4518 is now listed for around $90. Can you tell us if it is much better than the CS3816 everyone seams to love?





o8f150 said:


> it is identical just more cc's





WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Wait - you have one and I don't but the 45cc is a different saw. The 41 and the 38 are identical. The 38 is based on the G3800 and the 45 is based on the G450 - G5000 design.



I think WoodHeatWarrior is right on this one. I'll bet 08 was thinking 41 and 38 being nearly identical, which is true. The 45 I (briefly) laid hands on was different tank layout, muffler, engine, and so on. I have been told the 45 cc cylinder will bolt on to the 38 cc crank case but haven't been able to get another 45 to try it.

dd


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> I think WoodHeatWarrior is right on this one. I'll bet 08 was thinking 41 and 38 being nearly identical, which is true. The 45 I (briefly) laid hands on was different tank layout, muffler, engine, and so on. I have been told the 45 cc cylinder will bolt on to the 38 cc crank case but haven't been able to get another 45 to try it.
> 
> dd



ok,, i stand corrected so shoot me:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philbert

( . . . just tryin' to drag this thread out to 100 pages aren't we?)

Philbert


----------



## Streblerm

o8f150 said:


> i can't believe it,, he tripled his price and he has them listed as manufacture refurbished,, glad i still have 3 on the shelf,, talking about loosing respect for someone:msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry:



It doesn't look like he's selling any at that price.


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> ok,, i stand corrected so shoot me:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Bang!

Do you feel better now?


----------



## o8f150

Philbert said:


> ( . . . just tryin' to drag this thread out to 100 pages aren't we?)
> 
> Philbert



dang right we are


----------



## diggers_dad

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott, are you kidding? This thread is gonna topple 100 pages, and you guys are all nuts. The poulan wildthing is the disposable toy saw remember???? Not the China-quake nock off redmax! Im gonna have to challenge one of you guys to a build off, The sites meanest earthquake VS the BADDEST WildThing. What say you?? You up for it Scott? I just got my hands on another poulan engine..........



Can I get in on this?

View attachment 276839


----------



## stihl023/5

Streblerm said:


> It doesn't look like he's selling any at that price.



He won't we are cheap!


----------



## stihl023/5

Philbert said:


> ( . . . just tryin' to drag this thread out to 100 pages aren't we?)
> 
> Philbert



120!


----------



## diggers_dad

stihl023/5 said:


> He won't we are cheap!



+1



And I hear '08 is easy as well...otstir:


----------



## stihl023/5

diggers_dad said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> And I hear '08 is easy as well...otstir:



Quick and easy!:msp_w00t:


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> heres my entry
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1xo2xb6xl5e" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



*mean machine !*


----------



## stihl023/5

H 2 H said:


> *mean machine !
> 
> Didn't work*


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> heres my entry
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1XO2xB6XL5E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




*Mean Machine !*


----------



## H 2 H

stihl023/5 said:


> H 2 H said:
> 
> 
> 
> *mean machine !
> 
> Didn't work*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> HMMMM; don't know what to say*
Click to expand...


----------



## stihl023/5

Very nice.


----------



## stihl023/5

I keep waiting for the price to go back down.


----------



## Streblerm

I'm wondering if he hired a mechanic to tune those saws or if they are literally the same returned ones we were buying. None of the ones I bought ran worth a #### out of the box, but none of them needed more than a little carb tweaking to run ok either.


----------



## o8f150

Streblerm said:


> I'm wondering if he hired a mechanic to tune those saws or if they are literally the same returned ones we were buying. None of the ones I bought ran worth a #### out of the box, but none of them needed more than a little carb tweaking to run ok either.



maybe this will help,, this is the before and after,,, yes i do all my own saws

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/f__b9PmCESg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1XO2xB6XL5E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nEoQmvKhK5Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## o8f150

o8f150 said:


> maybe this will help,, this is the before and after,,, yes i do all my own saws
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/f__b9PmCESg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1XO2xB6XL5E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nEoQmvKhK5Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



play al 3 at the same time,, sounds like a bee hive buzzing:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


> I keep waiting for the price to go back down.



that won't happen for a while,, we he stops selling them then he will more then likely set the price back to the old price,, i think he got greeding


----------



## stihl023/5

Streblerm said:


> I'm wondering if he hired a mechanic to tune those saws or if they are literally the same returned ones we were buying. None of the ones I bought ran worth a #### out of the box, but none of them needed more than a little carb tweaking to run ok either.



The last one I got ran perfect out of the box.


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> that won't happen for a while,, we he stops selling them then he will more then likely set the price back to the old price,, i think he got greeding



I keep waiting to see a big snackie sitting on the log in one of your vids.:msp_w00t:


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


> I keep waiting to see a big snackie sitting on the log in one of your vids.:msp_w00t:



that can be arranged


----------



## o8f150

almost 100 pages


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> that can be arranged



It would make a good log holder.


----------



## stihl023/5

I found a 14" arbor pro b/c in the garage I might try.


----------



## milkman

o8f150 said:


> heres my entry



I like how hard that thing is to hold on to when you start revving it, gotta have a death grip on that little bugger.:msp_biggrin: Mine's not quite that quick :msp_rolleyes: but it only has a MM. Now I want to see a vid of one of those ported Wild Things.


----------



## stihl023/5

milkman said:


> I like how hard that thing is to hold on to when you start revving it, gotta have a death grip on that little bugger.:msp_biggrin: Mine's not quite that quick :msp_rolleyes: but it only has a MM. Now I want to see a vid of one of those ported Wild Things.



These are way more fun. And there is 100!


----------



## Streblerm

Streblerm said:


> I'm wondering if he hired a mechanic to tune those saws or if they are literally the same returned ones we were buying. None of the ones I bought ran worth a #### out of the box, but none of them needed more than a little carb tweaking to run ok either.





o8f150 said:


> maybe this will help,, this is the before and after,,, yes i do all my own >



I was referring to the seller's change of description from "for parts" to "demo" saws guaranteed to run.


----------



## tbone75

Streblerm said:


> I was referring to the seller's change of description from "for parts" to "demo" saws guaranteed to run.



He may have gassed them up to try out? My second one ran great right out of the box,first one didn't.


----------



## diggers_dad

milkman said:


> I like how hard that thing is to hold on to when you start revving it, gotta have a death grip on that little bugger.:msp_biggrin: Mine's not quite that quick :msp_rolleyes: but it only has a MM. Now I want to see a vid of one of those ported Wild Things.



I have a WT that a certain armed monkey worked up for a race some years back. It was when he was still pretty new to the whole porting thing, but it is scary fast. I'm pretty sure it's a 46 cc and it would smoke any EQ out there (yes even '08's). He modded it pretty heavy - lightened the flywheel, advanced the timing, larger carburetor, heavily ported, on and on. That was where I got the idea for the larger air intake, I pretty much copied and modified what Randy had already done on the WT. I haven't put a tach on it but it has to be turning more than 15K. Very impressive in the cut and I've yet to have a 50+ cc saw give it a good run.

Now if we could get an EQ modded as much as that WT I'll bet it would rip. It has a more stable platform (magnesium case) to work with and is a copy of an excellent design. I wonder if we could get the loaded orangutan to work one over... :monkey::monkey:


----------



## milkman

diggers_dad said:


> I have a WT that a certain armed monkey worked up for a race some years back. It was when he was still pretty new to the whole porting thing, but it is scary fast. I'm pretty sure it's a 46 cc and it would smoke any EQ out there (yes even '08's). He modded it pretty heavy - lightened the flywheel, advanced the timing, larger carburetor, heavily ported, on and on. That was where I got the idea for the larger air intake, I pretty much copied and modified what Randy had already done on the WT. I haven't put a tach on it but it has to be turning more than 15K. Very impressive in the cut and I've yet to have a 50+ cc saw give it a good run.
> 
> *Now if we could get an EQ modded as much as that WT I'll bet it would rip. It has a more stable platform (magnesium case) to work with and is a copy of an excellent design. I wonder if we could get the loaded orangutan to work one over... :monkey::monkey:*




That, I'd like to see.


----------



## PJF1313

diggers_dad said:


> I have a WT that a certain armed monkey worked up for a race some years back. It was when he was still pretty new to the whole porting thing, but it is scary fast. I'm pretty sure it's a 46 cc and it would smoke any EQ out there (yes even '08's). He modded it pretty heavy - lightened the flywheel, advanced the timing, larger carburetor, heavily ported, on and on. That was where I got the idea for the larger air intake, I pretty much copied and modified what Randy had already done on the WT. I haven't put a tach on it but it has to be turning more than 15K. Very impressive in the cut and I've yet to have a 50+ cc saw give it a good run.
> 
> Now if we could get an EQ modded as much as that WT I'll bet it would rip. It has a more stable platform (magnesium case) to work with and is a copy of an excellent design. I wonder if we could get the loaded orangutan to work one over... :monkey::monkey:





milkman said:


> That, I'd like to see.



Heck, I'll even send him on of my 45's as received (but better packed) if he'd wana play.


----------



## j_franich

naturelover said:


> Hmm, parts are now showing up on Ebay for these....



I'll own up to this, I bought two of these to play with both of which ran great out of the box. I went out to start up the second one at a later time and the recoil wouldn't catch.......when I tore it down it was mission the starter pawls and springs, they must have fallen off when I ran it the first time. Who knows maybe I'll find them after the snow melts.

I checked out the parts availability from Earthquake and it looked like the parts I needed weren't available. Rather than have it take up space in my tiny garage I decided to take my chances parting it out.


----------



## MechanicMatt

diggers_dad said:


> I have a WT that a certain armed monkey worked up for a race some years back. It was when he was still pretty new to the whole porting thing, but it is scary fast. I'm pretty sure it's a 46 cc and it would smoke any EQ out there (yes even '08's). He modded it pretty heavy - lightened the flywheel, advanced the timing, larger carburetor, heavily ported, on and on. That was where I got the idea for the larger air intake, I pretty much copied and modified what Randy had already done on the WT. I haven't put a tach on it but it has to be turning more than 15K. Very impressive in the cut and I've yet to have a 50+ cc saw give it a good run.
> 
> Now if we could get an EQ modded as much as that WT I'll bet it would rip. It has a more stable platform (magnesium case) to work with and is a copy of an excellent design. I wonder if we could get the loaded orangutan to work one over... :monkey::monkey:




You should see Masterminds WildThing cut or Arrowhead Ed's. There's videos over on the Wildthing race thread.


----------



## milkman

diggers_dad said:


> If anyone would like to have the chain adjuster that is accessed through the clutch cover instead of right next to the bar, you can order this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered one for my saw to see if it would work, it dropped right in and works great. Here's a link to the site I found mine:
> 
> Tension Adjustment [308767001] - $5.66 at eReplacementParts.com
> 
> dd




I ordered one of these tonight, if it works well, I'll order a couple more, thanks diggers dad for the heads up.


----------



## o8f150

well run another tank through mine today limbing up a bunch of trees that dhibbs75 and i took down,, they where mostly oak,, it run flawlessly,, i used 1 full tank of bar oil to 3/4 tank of mix which is what i like


----------



## milkman

Where's the oiler set, all the way open?


----------



## diggers_dad

PJF1313 said:


> Heck, I'll even send him on of my 45's as received (but better packed) if he'd wana play.



Which "45?" -- the saw, the pistol, or the malt liquor? 



j_franich said:


> I'll own up to this, I bought two of these to play with both of which ran great out of the box. I went out to start up the second one at a later time and the recoil wouldn't catch.......when I tore it down it was mission the starter pawls and springs, they must have fallen off when I ran it the first time. Who knows maybe I'll find them after the snow melts.
> 
> I checked out the parts availability from Earthquake and it looked like the parts I needed weren't available. Rather than have it take up space in my tiny garage I decided to take my chances parting it out.



I wondered if that came from someone on here. I have a flywheel for one of the clones if you want to pull your auctions.



milkman said:


> I ordered one of these tonight, if it works well, I'll order a couple more, thanks diggers dad for the heads up.



The one I installed has worked without a hitch and I've taken it off a couple of times to try different bar and chain combos. I thought maybe there should have been some kind of metal collar or mount inside to keep everything lined up, but the Ryobi, McCulloch, and Craftsman versions just have those three pieces sitting in place in the plastic held in by the chain guide / bar plate.

To answer your question before it's asked -- yes, I have one of each of them. Ryobi had a 40 cc version that was a Zenoah engine. Craftsman did the same thing but used a slightly different strato set up on the carburetor. McCulloch used the same strato set up as Craftsman.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Which "45?" -- the saw, the pistol, or the malt liquor?
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered if that came from someone on here. I have a flywheel for one of the clones if you want to pull your auctions.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I installed has worked without a hitch and I've taken it off a couple of times to try different bar and chain combos. I thought maybe there should have been some kind of metal collar or mount inside to keep everything lined up, but the Ryobi, McCulloch, and Craftsman versions just have those three pieces sitting in place in the plastic held in by the chain guide / bar plate.
> 
> To answer your question before it's asked -- yes, I have one of each of them. Ryobi had a 40 cc version that was a Zenoah engine. Craftsman did the same thing but used a slightly different strato set up on the carburetor. McCulloch used the same strato set up as Craftsman.



I see you grabbed another saw in the swap thread, WHORDER ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## o8f150

milkman said:


> Where's the oiler set, all the way open?



yep,, all the way open


----------



## milkman

After I realized the tensioner fit the 10532, then it made sense.


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> I see you grabbed another saw in the swap thread, WHORDER ! :msp_rolleyes:



"Hello, Mr. Pot" said the kettle. Like you have room to talk. I didn't get involved in the Mini Mac sent to your house earlier, but that doesn't mean I won't send one now. You better be careful or you'll be swimming in Mini's. The funny thing is, you'll piss and moan about getting one and still take it, then try to fix it up. You aren't fooling anybody except yourself. 

Whorder indeed! :msp_sneaky:



o8f150 said:


> yep,, all the way open



Does ANYONE ever adjust them DOWN? Everyone adjustable oiler I have is set to "Max". I don't even know for sure if they will adjust down.


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> "Hello, Mr. Pot" said the kettle. Like you have room to talk. I didn't get involved in the Mini Mac sent to your house earlier, but that doesn't mean I won't send one now. You better be careful or you'll be swimming in Mini's. The funny thing is, you'll piss and moan about getting one and still take it, then try to fix it up. You aren't fooling anybody except yourself.
> 
> Whorder indeed! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> Does ANYONE ever adjust them DOWN? Everyone adjustable oiler I have is set to "Max". I don't even know for sure if they will adjust down.



I only have a couple saws . :msp_rolleyes:

BTW .......... I am stocking up on min-macs ! Careful what you say or do ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Could be a semi stop by your house ! :msp_tongue:


----------



## diggers_dad

tbone75 said:


> *I only have a couple saws .* :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> BTW .......... I am stocking up on min-macs ! Careful what you say or do ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Could be a semi stop by your house ! :msp_tongue:



Isn't that sort of like a hooker saying she's only had a couple of boyfriends? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Isn't that sort of like a hooker saying she's only had a couple of boyfriends? :msp_w00t:



Must have left off the hundered part ? LOL


----------



## j_franich

diggers_dad said:


> I wondered if that came from someone on here. I have a flywheel for one of the clones if you want to pull your auctions.



I appreciate the offer, but I should focus on other projects. I'll know to ask here first next time. I have 4 saws waiting to go under the knife, and a ripsaw that I need to repair at the moment.


----------



## diggers_dad

j_franich said:


> I appreciate the offer, but I should focus on other projects. I'll know to ask here first next time. I have 4 saws waiting to go under the knife, and a ripsaw that I need to repair at the moment.



Five projects preventing you from working on another? Really? Five? FIVE?!?!!?

I have five ON MY BENCH!!

I have another ten under the bench and about twenty more on the shelves in the corner. 

Your thinking is lacking in commitment, my friend. It sounds to me like you're allowing little things like work, eating, and drinking to get between you and your CAD projects. A lack of commitment indeed. 

dd


----------



## tbone75

diggers_dad said:


> Five projects preventing you from working on another? Really? Five? FIVE?!?!!?
> 
> I have five ON MY BENCH!!
> 
> I have another ten under the bench and about twenty more on the shelves in the corner.
> 
> Your thinking is lacking in commitment, my friend. It sounds to me like you're allowing little things like work, eating, and drinking to get between you and your CAD projects. A lack of commitment indeed.
> 
> dd



I lost count of how many saws I have apart ? LOL Pul one down,see what parts I need,on to the next,and on and on ! LOL Then when I get the parts I put one together, sometimes ? LOL I at least put the parts in its box with the saw they go to. LOL I will get to it some time? Got at least 5 like that ! Plus 3-4-5-6 on the benchs. LOL There are getting to be a little to many like that !


----------



## H 2 H

Only 3 saws here plus pressure washer (Honda) 

I know I'm slacking :jester:


----------



## j_franich

diggers_dad said:


> Five projects preventing you from working on another? Really? Five? FIVE?!?!!?
> 
> I have five ON MY BENCH!!
> 
> I have another ten under the bench and about twenty more on the shelves in the corner.
> 
> Your thinking is lacking in commitment, my friend. It sounds to me like you're allowing little things like work, eating, and drinking to get between you and your CAD projects. A lack of commitment indeed.
> 
> dd



Well if it helps my case at all just today I bought a 575xp basket case and a J-Red 670 project, I also make bamboo fly rods......of which I have 4 waiting for wraps, and the Case 430 w/ a FEL that I picked up last week needs some serious TLC.......one of these days I'd like to drive the tractor into the woods with a bucket full of saws, the Ripsaw and leave the cluttered workbench behind


----------



## Walt41

diggers_dad said:


> Five projects preventing you from working on another? Really? Five? FIVE?!?!!?
> 
> I have five ON MY BENCH!!
> 
> I have another ten under the bench and about twenty more on the shelves in the corner.
> 
> Your thinking is lacking in commitment, my friend. It sounds to me like you're allowing little things like work, eating, and drinking to get between you and your CAD projects. A lack of commitment indeed.
> 
> dd




I just keep making more benches, sooner or layer I get to everything...


----------



## H 2 H

I'll say it again MM these saws and retune them change the b/c and these saws are not bad to use at all :msp_smile:

The little Mazda got a work out 

View attachment 277362


----------



## XSKIER

CHANGE THE B/C!? I thought everyone used the excuse that "at least the b/c is worth the price"? Now to find out that you, of all people, are throwing more $$$ into the 'quakes... I'm at a loss.


----------



## Chris-PA

There is nothing wrong with the B&C that is on it, I'm not sure why you would change it. Oregon Lo Pro chamfer chisel is good stuff and well suited to a saw this size. Properly sharped it cuts quite fast, and the small ramped drive links don't get in the way. 

I think the chamfer chisel is a good compromise between chisel and semi chisel. I use a lot of it and I like it at least as much as the Carlton or the Oregon VXL semi chisel.


----------



## Streblerm

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> There is nothing wrong with the B&C that is on it, I'm not sure why you would change it. Oregon Lo Pro chamfer chisel is good stuff and well suited to a saw this size. Properly sharped it cuts quite fast, and the small ramped drive links don't get in the way.
> 
> I think the chamfer chisel is a good compromise between chisel and semi chisel. I use a lot of it and I like it at least as much as the Carlton or the Oregon VXL semi chisel.



I agree. I was impressed with the chain once I sharpened it. It stayed sharp through five tanks before needing a touch up. It has to be one of the least intrusive safety chain designs i've seen. It even seems to bore cut ok although that may change as it wears. There really isn't anything wrong with the oregon bar either. I really like the 14" bar on this size saw but the 16" is only four more links which isn't even an inch longer than the 14.


----------



## H 2 H

I'm always trying different things with saws; chains; different MM etc :msp_smile:

Life no fun if you don't try different things :msp_smile:


----------



## o8f150

now listen up non believers of earthquakes,,, now follow me on this,,, a cord of wood saves me right at 500.00 worth of electricity since our house is all electric,, my little 40.00 earthquake has already saved me 500.00 worth,, i have already cut almost a full cord of wood with it,, so in turn i have saved 460 if you factor in the cost of the saw,, i still haven't sharpen the chain yet and its still throwing chunks,,, seems every time i use it its getting stronger,,, so for a $40 saw i am not complaining,, heck i still haven't fueled up my huskie or stihls yet this cutting season


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Life no fun if you don't try different things :msp_smile:



thats what my wife says


----------



## Philbert

I am absolutely not going to help you stretch this ridiculous thread out for another page . . . 

(Philbert)


----------



## Streblerm

And to make a long story short..............................................................................Too Late!


----------



## naturelover

Well, on tapatalk where I have it set to display 50 posts per page, we are only on page 31... 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## laddo90

I paid 65 bucks a piece for two of these they better be fun.


----------



## milkman

Took the little MMed Earthquake out today and downed a dead Elm that is 20" and four other crooked Sassafras that were 8 to 12". After I got the carb set, it's a fun little screamer and really easy on the old bones. I have me another keeper.:msp_wink:


----------



## o8f150

Philbert said:


> I am absolutely not going to help you stretch this ridiculous thread out for another page . . .
> 
> (Philbert)



then i will,,,, bite me:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## milkman

Only 98 more and we'll break 200. Wait till this weekend, I'll get some pics.


----------



## H 2 H

You mean you can go cut down trees and buck them up with a _*NON PRO SAW*_ o8 ?














:taped:


----------



## stihl023/5

H 2 H said:


> You mean you can go cut down trees and buck them up with a _*NON PRO SAW*_ o8 ?
> 
> :taped:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_scared:


----------



## erlk?nig

I got sucked into this thread when it was about 70 pages long and it convinced me to get two of the 3816s for experimenting and dirty work. Luckily I got two at $30 each before the guy jacked up the price. So far I haven't had the chance to do anything to these saws except slot the carb screws, but I'm working on my first muffler mod. I sawed it open to remove the cat and baffle, now I just need to weld it back together. I'm keeping one saw stock (and for parts) and modding the other. Since I'm pretty busy this time of year, the Earthquakes have been put on the back burner.
Fast forward to today and I've got the well guy out to take a look at my system (I'm getting air in my lines, sounds like a leak in the well pipe). When I expanded my chicken run this summer I didn't think about the eventuality of getting a service truck into my back yard. I either undo my fence work or demo a rotting landing on my deck. Enter the Earthquake! Even though it struggled a bit in the 4x8 beams (using the stock saw), it was sure a lot faster than using the circular saw and sawzall. I had the landing cut up and in the truck within an hour of the well guy leaving. Because I'm lazy (and like to live dangerously), I left myself a redneck staircase to get on the deck (once I get some time I'll frame some new stairs). Done and done!
View attachment 277762

View attachment 277763


----------



## MechanicMatt

o8f150 said:


> now listen up non believers of earthquakes,,, now follow me on this,,, a cord of wood saves me right at 500.00 worth of electricity since our house is all electric,, my little 40.00 earthquake has already saved me 500.00 worth,, i have already cut almost a full cord of wood with it,, so in turn i have saved 460 if you factor in the cost of the saw,, i still haven't sharpen the chain yet and its still throwing chunks,,, seems every time i use it its getting stronger,,, so for a $40 saw i am not complaining,, heck i still haven't fueled up my huskie or stihls yet this cutting season



Scott, I fully agree with you about heating our homes with wood. But I think you could have cut up 3 cords of wood in that time the quake cuts 1 if you were using one of your orange saws. Oh and BTW a wildthingy would have cut 1.5 cords


----------



## Chris-PA

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott, I fully agree with you about heating our homes with wood. But I think you could have cut up 3 cords of wood in that time the quake cuts 1 if you were using one of your orange saws. Oh and BTW a wildthingy would have cut 1.5 cords


You gotta run a ported CS3816! It is after all a copy of a G3800 - no slouch. And given what they weigh they certainly don't wear you out.

I want to get mine out to try the newest muffler mod I did and see how it compares to the wide-open one I did. I didn't get to put enough time on it after I changed it out.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott, I fully agree with you about heating our homes with wood. But I think you could have cut up 3 cords of wood in that time the quake cuts 1 if you were using one of your orange saws. Oh and BTW a wildthingy would have cut 1.5 cords



I'd say 3:1 is about right compared to my 'built' 346xp


----------



## H 2 H

:computer2:


----------



## Streblerm

singinwoodwackr said:


> I'd say 3:1 is about right compared to my 'built' 346xp



I'd like to see that.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Streblerm said:


> I'd like to see that.:greenchainsaw:



what? the speed difference between the two? w/o question the difference is that much.


----------



## diggers_dad

erlkönig said:


> I didn't think about the eventuality of getting a service truck into my back yard. I either undo my fence work or demo a rotting landing on my deck. Enter the Earthquake! I left myself a redneck staircase to get on the deck (once I get some time I'll frame some new stairs). Done and done!



I worked for my Dad as a Water Well Service guy for about 10 years when my shoulders and elbows would handle the work. 99 out 100 people who build something in the back yard never think about servicing well. We always carried a sawzall and extension cords, if we knew it was coming we took a little chainsaw with us, too. You did good in my book. I never liked the ones who just sit back and complained while we worked.


----------



## diggers_dad

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott, I fully agree with you about heating our homes with wood. But I think you could have cut up 3 cords of wood in that time the quake cuts 1 if you were using one of your orange saws. Oh and BTW a wildthingy would have cut 1.5 cords



I can't say about the orange saw, but the little Quakenstein of mine will run with any WT out there. 

I think we need some WT vs EQ races. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



WoodHeatWarrior said:


> You gotta run a ported CS3816! It is after all a copy of a G3800 - no slouch. And given what they weigh they certainly don't wear you out.
> 
> I want to get mine out to try the newest muffler mod I did and see how it compares to the wide-open one I did. I didn't get to put enough time on it after I changed it out.



WHW is also right about the weight issue. The EQ has better balance. At least the Chinese copied a good design and kept some of the best stuff.

Earthquake - the little saw I hate to love.


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> Earthquake - the little saw I hate to love.


What I appreciate about the saw is primarily the design, which is RedMax. The manufacturing quality is indifferent - basically good enough not to ruin the design, but barely. So I generally think of it more as a RedMax designed saw than as a saw made by whatever Chinese company built it or the Earthquake importer.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I plan to have a race, I've been building up a WT just for it. Its gotta be something we all can repeat though. Maybe take a 2x12 and cut it or two 2x12's, and make a video so we can see the times it takes.


----------



## o8f150

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott, I fully agree with you about heating our homes with wood. But I think you could have cut up 3 cords of wood in that time the quake cuts 1 if you were using one of your orange saws. Oh and BTW a wildthingy would have cut 1.5 cords



guess i need to make another vid tomorrow since i have about 4 tanks through it then see if the pos WT will keep up:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> What I appreciate about the saw is primarily the design, which is RedMax. The manufacturing quality is indifferent - basically good enough not to ruin the design, but barely. So I generally think of it more as a RedMax designed saw than as a saw made by whatever Chinese company built it or the Earthquake importer.



I agree completely with your point about the RedMax design, although I differ with the opinion of most on the saws design past that. 

Whatever company or engineer or nation built the things actually did a decent job, IMO.

All of the plastic on mine fits together nicely, the A/V is good, the "feel" is good, light weight, and it runs very well with the MM. When they copied it or reverse-engineered it or whatever they stayed away from the strato design and kept the earlier version, which I think was a good idea. The design is simple, straight forward, and makes good power.


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> I agree completely with your point about the RedMax design, although I differ with the opinion of most on the saws design past that.
> 
> Whatever company or engineer or nation built the things actually did a decent job, IMO.
> 
> All of the plastic on mine fits together nicely, the A/V is good, the "feel" is good, light weight, and it runs very well with the MM. When they copied it or reverse-engineered it or whatever they stayed away from the strato design and kept the earlier version, which I think was a good idea. The design is simple, straight forward, and makes good power.


Actually the G3800 was never strato - it was the predecessor to the later GZ4000 strato design and has the same case. It's basically what we have, with the exception of the changed port sizes and the cat muffler. I assume that was done for emissions reasons, and there you see the obsolescence of the design.

I agree that the plastic parts fit well on mine and seem to be strong. There was a lot of molding flash that I trimmed off, a sign that the molds were not that well made and did not fit closely. The surface finish on the castings is also poor - but these things are mostly cosmetic. I'm waiting to see how the machining holds up - the surface finishes on the cylinder and the machining on the piston were not as clean as on Poulans I'm used to working on, but so far they seem to work fine. It may need more break in. Anyway, that's why I termed it that way. It really would not take much for them to improve these areas either.


----------



## milkman

I had my Quake out yesterday and now have a tank and a half through it. I have a 16" bar off a Husky 141 that is the same and two new chains for it. I will try them this W/E. I'd like to get some pics and videos, but don't have enough hands or a tripod. I might be able to get my brother to help me, but he always says he don't know how to run the camera so he gets to have the fun part.:mad2: The other problem with that is, I can run a saw WAY better than he can.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Streblerm

singinwoodwackr said:


> what? the speed difference between the two? w/o question the difference is that much.



I'm struggling with the statement. I'm not saying the EQ would compete with the 346 in any way but there is some math involved here. It boils down to RPM in the cut and chain speed. Sprocket size would account for much less than 10% difference. You're saying that the loaded chain speed of your 346 is is three times the EQ. I don't see how this is possible.

Again, I'm not putting down the 346 in any way. I don't own one and I do believe they are one hell of a saw from what I have read. But if the EQ cuts a 12" log in 15 seconds then the 346 is 5? sounds like magic to me. 

Maybe I need a 346 after all:greenchainsaw:


----------



## o8f150

Streblerm said:


> I'm struggling with the statement. I'm not saying the EQ would compete with the 346 in any way but there is some math involved here. It boils down to RPM in the cut and chain speed. Sprocket size would account for much less than 10% difference. You're saying that the loaded chain speed of your 346 is is three times the EQ. I don't see how this is possible.
> 
> Again, I'm not putting down the 346 in any way. I don't own one and I do believe they are one hell of a saw from what I have read. But if the EQ cuts a 12" log in 15 seconds then the 346 is 5? sounds like magic to me.
> 
> Maybe I need a 346 after all:greenchainsaw:



maybe this will answer your question

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0DppGwFHYyg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1XO2xB6XL5E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Streblerm

I'm seeing about double the cutting speed out of the 346. I'll buy that. I also think you could crank the EQ a little leaner. Mine screams a little more and is harder to stall in the cut. Thee times faster is more insulting than necessary.


----------



## Chris-PA

Actual cutting time with the saw in the wood is a small fraction of what it takes to put a cord of wood on the porch. The difference in cutting speed is pretty much irrelevant to me and I use the smallest most efficient saw that will do the job. The CS3816 with a mild port job, a muffler mod and a sharp chain is more than fast enough and an effective firewood tool for wood up to the bar length.


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Actually the G3800 was never strato - it was the predecessor to the later GZ4000 strato design and has the same case. It's basically what we have, with the exception of the changed port sizes and the cat muffler. I assume that was done for emissions reasons, and there you see the obsolescence of the design.



I didn't phrase that properly. I meant they could have chose to copy a newer, strato design but elected to go with the simpler, non-strato version. I think choosing the older design was better from a production process simply because the strato would have required better quality control and tolerances. The non-strato is a good, solid design and (IMO) would handle some minor production flaws easier than the strato.



WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Actual cutting time with the saw in the wood is a small fraction of what it takes to put a cord of wood on the porch. The difference in cutting speed is pretty much irrelevant to me and I use the smallest most efficient saw that will do the job. The CS3816 with a mild port job, a muffler mod and a sharp chain is more than fast enough and an effective firewood tool for wood up to the bar length.



I couldn't agree more, especially with the "smallest most efficient saw" part. Husky, EQ, Poulan, Homelite doesn't matter to me, I'm color blind and my wallet runs a little thin trying to feed 4 kids. The price makes a difference, too.


----------



## H 2 H

Time to use the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_


----------



## o8f150

well i did some experimenting today,, i glued some 044 plastic that i had on one of my earthquakes and it turned out pretty good,,, heres the vid of how it turned out

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lzdbwLFKUG0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> well i did some experimenting today,, i glued some 044 plastic that i had on one of my earthquakes and it turned out pretty good,,, heres the vid of how it turned out



I'll take three of those to go, please. You can put whatever plastic you like on the outside, I just want the Quake on the inside.


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> well i did some experimenting today,, i glued some 044 plastic that i had on one of my earthquakes and it turned out pretty good,,, heres the vid of how it turned out
> 
> 
> You need some snow. I have plenty you can have.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> I'll take three of those to go, please. You can put whatever plastic you like on the outside, I just want the Quake on the inside.


The manufacturer already has that covered:







It's amazing how they dress up these same G3800 and G5000 platforms to look like a bunch of different brands.


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> well i did some experimenting today,, i glued some 044 plastic that i had on one of my earthquakes and it turned out pretty good,,, heres the vid of how it turned out
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lzdbwLFKUG0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




It amazes me how people don't like Earthquake chain saws after watching this vid :msp_ohmy:


----------



## H 2 H

While I just gave away a Earthquake

Jim just can't afford to buy a saw and he needs to heat his house so .........



:cool2:


----------



## Chris-PA

I was bored last night so I was surfing around trying to figure out who manufactures chainsaws in China. I had already found the guys I posted before who I'm pretty sure made the Earthquakes ( 3800 gasoline chain saw,View chain saw,EMAS Product Details from Taizhou Emas Machine Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com ), but there appear to be quite a few manufacturers making the same basic two saw designs based on the G3800 and G5000 RedMax saws. 

These guys seem to have the same design: China 38CC Chain Saw Crank Case (TD-YD38) - large image for Crank Case

These guys sell the old Mac 3200 series: 38cc Gasoline Chain Saw (YD-KU02-38) - China Chain Saw, Garden Tools

It is very hard to tell exporters from manufacturers, and maybe there is someone else actually making all of them. Still, it kind of seems like these two designs have been detailed and everyone has access to the designs. There are other saws that have been copied in remarkable detail too, but these two are everywhere, dressed up as all manner of things from Husky to Stihl to Jonsered by playing with the shapes of covers and colors. We already know RedMax was making variants in China (including the GZ400 and the Ryobi versions). 

Rather than just saying they're "Chinese" I'm just curious about what what particular organizations make the stuff, but it is very opaque. At one time here in the US if someone told you they bought a "Husqvarna" power tool it would have been good for a laugh too.


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I was bored last night so I was surfing around trying to figure out who manufactures chainsaws in China. I had already found the guys I posted before who I'm pretty sure made the Earthquakes ( 3800 gasoline chain saw,View chain saw,EMAS Product Details from Taizhou Emas Machine Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com ), but there appear to be quite a few manufacturers making the same basic two saw designs based on the G3800 and G5000 RedMax saws.
> 
> Rather than just saying they're "Chinese" I'm just curious about what what particular organizations make the stuff, but it is very opaque. At one time here in the US if someone told you they bought a "Husqvarna" power tool it would have been good for a laugh too.



We think a lot alike, my friend. I did a little digging myself and found much the same thing you did, but I went a step further. On each of the saws made in China there will be a tag detailing the production facility. Apparently there are several plants making them and there seems to be competition to build the best product. The plant making the EQ's is regarded as being one of the best, followed closely by the plant that made the PowerHorse products for Northern Tool. 

I now have a Ryobi clone of the RedMax 4000, a Craftsman clone, and a McCulloch clone. The Ryobi has a Zenoah cylinder marked "Made in Japan" but I haven't got the others tore down yet.


----------



## igpoe

I'm thinking about putting my ported 3816 quake on the bay for a BIN of $1,875. If you can sell one of those stupid SallySaws for over a thousand, why not a Quake. The quake will cut faster with less operator fatigue!
Igpoe
Ain't it Saturday night yet?


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> We think a lot alike, my friend. I did a little digging myself and found much the same thing you did, but I went a step further. On each of the saws made in China there will be a tag detailing the production facility. Apparently there are several plants making them and there seems to be competition to build the best product. The plant making the EQ's is regarded as being one of the best, followed closely by the plant that made the PowerHorse products for Northern Tool.
> 
> I now have a Ryobi clone of the RedMax 4000, a Craftsman clone, and a McCulloch clone. The Ryobi has a Zenoah cylinder marked "Made in Japan" but I haven't got the others tore down yet.


Interesting! Do you know where the tag is on the CS3818? Do you think they are from the EMAS facility?

My McCulloch MS4018 was made in Taiwan, but the castings are all quite nice. I suspect it may be Zenoah parts just assembled in Taiwan. The first RedMax saw I read about here on AS was a G5000, and I I've liked the designs ever since. I'd like to play around with one if it was made by the group that made the Earthquake - I think this one was based on details that match images on their site: 52cc 20" Gasoline Chainsaw Cutting Wood Gas Chain Saw Aluminum Crankcase | eBay


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Interesting! Do you know where the tag is on the CS3818? Do you think they are from the EMAS facility?



Mine is a white tag under the primer. 

View attachment 278360


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> Mine is a white tag under the primer.
> 
> View attachment 278360


Lol - talk about ignoring the obvious.....!

Edit: I didn't get any relevant hits when searching on that company. Did you?


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Lol - talk about ignoring the obvious.....!
> 
> Edit: I didn't get any relevant hits when searching on that company. Did you?



I did when I first started looking at them. I don't remember the name of the one that made the PowerHorse, probably couldn't spell it if I did, but it was the one that led me back to the EQ connection. I remember it wasn't an obvious connection, I was on page 8 or 9 of a Google search on Chinese saws and came across an article on some kind of quality control contest or worker pride thing. I should bookmark things but I have two pages of bookmarks already and don't remember what most of them are for. 

The short version of the story was several plants made similar (or duplicate) saws; the EQ plant and PW plant were the leaders of the pack which got them more contracts (or more profitable contracts) than the others. It was kind of a "Look how our workers love to get paid 17 cents a day for back-breaking work" article. It probably lost a little in the translation process.


----------



## diggers_dad

I did a little digging on the McCulloch and Craftsman saws tonight. I know the Ryobi plainly said it was the Zenoah engine. The cylinder had it on the casting. Strato design. 

The Craftsman is not marked on the cylinder, but the oiler is stamped with the Zenoah name and so is the cylinder cover plastic. It is also the strato design, but appears to have a little variation (nothing too significant) from the Ryobi. 

The first McCulloch I have is labeled as being manufactured in Taiwan; although it has a strato cylinder the ports above the intake for the carb are sealed off. It is the XM40 model. The strato on it is not being used. Why have a strato cylinder and close it off?

The second McCulloch is the same as the first, except the strato IS being used. It is the MS 4016 model. Also labeled Taiwan and nothing on it that says Zenoah.


----------



## Chris-PA

I figured the Earthquakes were made by the EMAS group based on the shape of the clutch cover, pull handle and a few other bits. No one else I saw showed those parts, although I'm sure I didn't see all there was.

I had noticed that Jenn Feng had blocked off the strato ports on the MCC3514 as well - figured that out just the other day looking at the IPL and some parts on eBay. It must just be a cost cutting move, but it seems nuts. I've bid on a couple of those saws thinking they were strato and I'm glad I didn't get one. My MS4018 is from 2005, a fairly early strato saw. The air valve is different from the later RedMax saws - I'm not sure if it is a modification by Jenn Feng or an earlier design:






Air vavles don't seem to come up on eBay very often, but maybe you could retrofit that XM40 to be strato? I bet it has the strato piston too.


----------



## H 2 H

HJ

I went to a garage sell this morning and found a carb adjustment tool for EQ's :msp_thumbup:

There was even three Sears chain saws there


----------



## Chris-PA

OK, I did some more searching on Zhejiang ZhongJian Technology Co, Ltd., which is the name on the saw (I had typo'd it last night). They come up mostly as an electric equipment manufacturer. However, I did find a link to chainsaws, and they seem to have their own brand called TOPSUN ( Zhongjian tools Manufacture Co.,Ltd. ). These are clearly the same basic designs but with different styling from the Earthquakes.










Note how the recoil cover goes completely around the rear A/V mount line the Earthquake does, but unlike any other G3800 variant I've seen (PITA too).

I did not find any link between them and Taizhou Emas Machine Co., Ltd. which has pictures that look very much like the Earthquakes. 










Note the styling of the clutch cover, chain break handle, air filter cover, recoil handle, colors, etc. But the recoil cover does not go all the way around the rear A/V mount.

i suspect they are connected, but who knows how.


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I had noticed that Jenn Feng had blocked off the strato ports on the MCC3514 as well - figured that out just the other day looking at the IPL and some parts on eBay. It must just be a cost cutting move, but it seems nuts. I've bid on a couple of those saws thinking they were strato and I'm glad I didn't get one. My MS4018 is from 2005, a fairly early strato saw. The air valve is different from the later RedMax saws - I'm not sure if it is a modification by Jenn Feng or an earlier design:
> 
> Air vavles don't seem to come up on eBay very often, but maybe you could retrofit that XM40 to be strato? I bet it has the strato piston too.



You are correct on the strato piston. I've got the saw apart on the bench and have located a donor saw with a bad p/c and the air valve system. The muffler mod is complete and hope to have it back together and running (strato) before the week is over.



WoodHeatWarrior said:


> OK, I did some more searching on Zhejiang ZhongJian Technology Co, Ltd., which is the name on the saw (I had typo'd it last night). They come up mostly as an electric equipment manufacturer. However, I did find a link to chainsaws, and they seem to have their own brand called TOPSUN ( Zhongjian tools Manufacture Co.,Ltd. ). These are clearly the same basic designs but with different styling from the Earthquakes.
> 
> Note how the recoil cover goes completely around the rear A/V mount line the Earthquake does, but unlike any other G3800 variant I've seen (PITA too).



Topsun was stamped on the PowerHorse I worked on. It looked just like the Topsun chainsaw you pictured. Hmmmm....


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> You are correct on the strato piston. I've got the saw apart on the bench and have located a donor saw with a bad p/c and the air valve system. The muffler mod is complete and hope to have it back together and running (strato) before the week is over.
> 
> 
> Topsun was stamped on the PowerHorse I worked on. It looked just like the Topsun chainsaw you pictured. Hmmmm....


So it does!






It looks like PowerHorse has been dropped by Northern tool - I guess they were the only ones carrying that brand. Apparently they were the same as the Earthquake under the covers (although they had "Easy Start" and advertised Walbro carbs), which is what I though originally. 

Gotta post pics of your strato-ized Mac when you're done!


----------



## BlueSmoke12

Quake 3816

What's your guess?

How much cutting speed improvement will I get after a thorough Muffler Mod? .........nothing else

I'm taking this opportunity to teach my son how a two stroke engine works. Were doing a project together.

He is doing a science experiment for school and the teacher approved a before MM and after MM expiriment. The thoery is more exhaust out = more fuel in. That should increase performance some.

Were evaluating the results by timing a cuts on a common piece of oak.

The teacher thinks the gain in cutting speed will be slight 3% maybe. I think it may be more.

I realize I may have to fatten up the carb to keep it from being too lean after the mod.


----------



## pyg

Hello, my name is pyg and I'm a quaker. I wasn't always this way, at first it was homelite, then poulan, then stihl, then husky, but in the end quake. First I tried a Northern Tool Powerhorse 45cc and has was overjoyed for days (3-4 actually) until the oiler quit. Upon inspection it appeared that the oiler gear was stripped. A post in this thread reported the same thing and that it was an "easy fix"... yeah :bang:. Also the airfilter leaks dust, very bad. Well CAD has an obvious fix, an Earthquake 4518 "parts saw" (from sellingitasis) which is nearly identical but .375 pitch. I also have a big orange saw and although I've used chainsaws for over 25 years my interest has been limited mechanically until around a year ago. I am currently an amateur in the oldest senses of the word. My newly discovered interest has been mostly inspired by 2 cycle transportation options, viz chainsaw sized motor integrated with bicycle. Compared to chainsaw motors what is currently available on the market seems technologically retarded. If I'm wrong about this observation please correct me. Anyway, I can't purchase any kind of 2 cycle bike motor for less than an Earthquake and if I can solve the mounting issues I think I have the transmission issues covered. I intend to monitor head/exhaust temperature and mod for torque and endurance. I realize that for obvious reasons tuned pipes aren't used on chainsaws, but given the opportunity wouldn't a chainsaw engine respond well to this? Anyway, I've learned more from lurking on this site than from Gordon Jennings, Graham Bell, Dempsey, motoredbikes.com, and all the rest of the intertubes. Thank you for your support. Hopefully my recovery will be swift... err, and I can post pics of a QuakeBike (tm).


----------



## Chris-PA

BlueSmoke12 said:


> Quake 3816
> 
> What's your guess?
> 
> How much cutting speed improvement will I get after a thorough Muffler Mod? .........nothing else
> 
> I'm taking this opportunity to teach my son how a two stroke engine works. Were doing a project together.
> 
> He is doing a science experiment for school and the teacher approved a before MM and after MM expiriment. The thoery is more exhaust out = more fuel in. That should increase performance some.
> 
> Were evaluating the results by timing a cuts on a common piece of oak.
> 
> The teacher thinks the gain in cutting speed will be slight 3% maybe. I think it may be more.
> 
> I realize I may have to fatten up the carb to keep it from being too lean after the mod.


I never ran my Earthquake with just a muffler mod, I went straight to a full porting before I ever started it. Also, the exhaust port is quite small, so the benefits of a muffler mod may be reduced. However, I would easily expect more than a 3% improvement. 3% will probably be well within the margin of error for timed tests in real wood anyway.


----------



## Philbert

pyg said:


> . . .I realize that for obvious reasons tuned pipes aren't used on chainsaws, . . .



Don't assume that!
Search for 'hot saws'

Philbert


----------



## diggers_dad

BlueSmoke12 said:


> Quake 3816
> 
> What's your guess?
> 
> How much cutting speed improvement will I get after a thorough Muffler Mod? .........nothing else
> 
> I'm taking this opportunity to teach my son how a two stroke engine works. Were doing a project together.
> 
> He is doing a science experiment for school and the teacher approved a before MM and after MM expiriment. The thoery is more exhaust out = more fuel in. That should increase performance some.
> 
> Were evaluating the results by timing a cuts on a common piece of oak.
> 
> The teacher thinks the gain in cutting speed will be slight 3% maybe. I think it may be more.
> 
> I realize I may have to fatten up the carb to keep it from being too lean after the mod.



I ran a 3816 with a muffler mod and hand filed chain. 25% gain easy.


----------



## 056 kid

This time I'm for real. So tired of seeing this thread about a dumb piece of #### saw. I hope they all blow up...


----------



## Chris-PA

056 kid said:


> This time I'm for real. So tired of seeing this thread about a dumb piece of #### saw. I hope they all blow up...


You're likely to be disappointed.


----------



## naturelover

056 kid said:


> This time I'm for real. So tired of seeing this thread about a dumb piece of #### saw. I hope they all blow up...



I'm tryin! 

#4 has become my test mule, loaning it out, noodling blocks of wood before splitting them and burying the bar in wood wayyy to big for it. 

It has become my main saw. I am going to see just what it'll take. 

I'm even running plain ol ethanol mix instead of the good fuel the other saws see. 

I have a feeling it will last quite a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmoke12

056 Kid......

Your opinion doesn't matter since you have NO experience with a Quake saw.


----------



## o8f150

056 kid said:


> this time i'm for real. So tired of seeing this thread about a dumb piece of #### saw. I hope they all blow up...



"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## milkman

My arthritis in my knee is healed, and I only have two Earthquakes and they're not broken in yet. When they are, I'm fully expecting to be 10 yrs younger, although I don't think they'll cure cancer yet.


----------



## 056 kid

How do you unsubscribe? I wish not to see that dumb toothless face below 08f150 any more than I have to. 
No I have not run the saw and never will.


----------



## o8f150

056 kid said:


> How do you unsubscribe? I wish not to see that dumb toothless face below 08f150 any more than I have to.
> No I have not run the saw and never will.



sorry,, but your stuck,,, so get your earthquake out and have fun with us


----------



## laddo90

I like their design, only proplem is mine is about done for now, I ran it to lean a little to long. My buddies turned out a little better, It keeps up to my 026.


----------



## 056 kid

I have three saws in my tool box. The smallest is roughly equal in displacement to two earthquake saws. I have no need for one and frankly can't understand what is so exciting about them. If they manufacture one that I can throw around in the fall & buck that's a different ballgame.


----------



## stihl023/5

It is a face only a snackie could love.:msp_wub:


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


> It is a face only a snackie could love.:msp_wub:



got that poopy right:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## laddo90

056 kid said:


> I have three saws in my tool box. The smallest is roughly equal in displacement to two earthquake saws. I have no need for one and frankly can't understand what is so exciting about them. If they manufacture one that I can throw around in the fall & buck that's a different ballgame.



Jackyl Screwdriver - YouTube just switch screw driver for earthquake.


----------



## o8f150

056 kid said:


> I have three saws in my tool box. 1 poulan wild thing,,,1 echo cs-310 and 1 mini mac




sounds like you need 1 so you'll have a real saw


----------



## Streblerm

056 kid said:


> I have three saws in my tool box. The smallest is roughly equal in displacement to two earthquake saws. I have no need for one and frankly can't understand what is so exciting about them. If they manufacture one that I can throw around in the fall & buck that's a different ballgame.



Kid, is that like child? The more you post in it the more it goes to the top. Take your negative attitude and post somewhere where people care D.

And you have a box full of _big saws_, compensating for something? D.

Keep hanging around so you can neg rep me. You deserve it. At least I've contributed something to the thread.


----------



## 056 kid

o8f150 said:


> sounds like you need 1 so you'll have a real saw



Unless a 064, 660, and 084 are not real saws, I think il make out okay..


----------



## 056 kid

Streblerm said:


> Kid, is that like child? Why bother posting in a thread with nothing to add? The more you post in it the more it goes to the top. Take your negative attitude and leave. Keep on neg ripping me too. D.



Just returning the red dot that you gave to me, so don't get dramatic about it..


----------



## Chris-PA

056 kid said:


> I have three saws in my tool box. The smallest is roughly equal in displacement to two earthquake saws. I have no need for one and frankly can't understand what is so exciting about them. If they manufacture one that I can throw around in the fall & buck that's a different ballgame.


And the tools a homeowner would have would be anything like the stuff I use at work? For a guy who hates this thread and these saws you sure do post in it a lot! I can assure you I don't need an "ignore button" or some way to unsubscribe to ignore stuff that doesn't interest me.....


----------



## Streblerm

056 kid said:


> Just returning the red dot that you gave to me, so don't get dramatic about it..



"How about you make me" is about as as childish as it gets. I calls em like I sees em. D.

And thanks for putting the thread back at the top of the page.


----------



## naturelover

Me thinks he secretly likes the thread and the Quakes.....


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 056 kid

Streblerm said:


> "Why don't you make me" is about as as childish as it gets. I calls em like I sees em. D.



And you set the standard didn't you? Calling me a names? What is that hypocrisy, a double standard? Just keep it cool and relax haha. Don't get flustered by a kid now.


----------



## stihl023/5

NOW BACK TO THE THREAD: Quakes:rockn:


----------



## dswensen

056 kid said:


> And you set the standard didn't you? Calling me a names? What is that hypocrisy, a double standard? Just keep it cool and relax haha. Don't get flustered by a kid now.



Welcome to my kill file smart guy. I'm happy to say I'll never see you here again


----------



## 056 kid

dswensen said:


> Welcome to my kill file smart guy. I'm happy to say I'll never see you here again



Cool beans.


----------



## Streblerm

056 kid said:


> And you set the standard didn't you? Calling me a names? What is that hypocrisy, a double standard? Just keep it cool and relax haha. Don't get flustered by a kid now.



You know, the more I think about it, that was an insult to feminine hygiene. Troll is probably more appropriate. And I have fed you enough. 

BAM. Top of page.


----------



## Walt41

Looks like the earthquake has met the headache. I think Dr Stubbs in Canada can fix the problem at hand.


----------



## 056 kid

Things seem to have slowed down now. So we are all on the same page, naah, I'll keep fishing..


----------



## o8f150

well for the bad news,,, a friend of mine was needing a small saw for his cousin so i let one of mine go for 40.00,,, heck,, i already cut a cord with it,,, now i need to get out there and pull one of the other ones off the shelf and give it a good work over,, i think i am going to take it to the max and see how long it last,,, what i mean by going tot he max is widening the heck out of the exhaust,, raising the exhaust and intake ports,,, guess i want to see how far i can push it


----------



## 056 kid

Streblerm said:


> You know, the more I think about it, that was an insult to feminine hygiene. Troll is probably more appropriate. And I have fed you enough.
> 
> BAM. Top of page.



Wellll, they tend to be somewhat self concious in that department so yea, a little respect wouldn't hurt.


----------



## stihl023/5

Big mods opcorn:


----------



## 056 kid

o8f150 said:


> well for the bad news,,, a friend of mine was needing a small saw for his cousin so i let one of mine go for 40.00,,, heck,, i already cut a cord with it,,, now i need to get out there and pull one of the other ones off the shelf and give it a good work over,, i think i am going to take it to the max and see how long it last,,, what i mean by going tot he max is widening the heck out of the exhaust,, raising the exhaust and intake ports,,, guess i want to see how far i can push it



I'll take one. Be a good target for a top, or maybe the first thought. Into the undercut of a big one. There could potentially be something to learn in terms of resilience!


----------



## MechanicMatt

o8f150 said:


> well for the bad news,,, a friend of mine was needing a small saw for his cousin so i let one of mine go for 40.00,,, heck,, i already cut a cord with it,,, now i need to get out there and pull one of the other ones off the shelf and give it a good work over,, i think i am going to take it to the max and see how long it last,,, what i mean by going tot he max is widening the heck out of the exhaust,, raising the exhaust and intake ports,,, guess i want to see how far i can push it



Scott, Dont raise the exhaust or intake ports. If you raise the exhaust you'll lose compression and torque. I believe they go hand in hand. And I think guys lower the intake, but could be wrong. But I don't know for sure, I usually just widen the hell out of them. Also look around at what they do to smooth out the flow of the transfers. Good Luck, oh and BTW my WildThing will still smoke it:tongue2:


----------



## Walt41

How's that manifesto coming 056?


----------



## 056 kid

Walt41 said:


> How's that manifesto coming 056?



Meh, its definitely no deceleration of independence, but I will persist with adroit diligence & a deepest conviction.


----------



## Walt41

You should dedicate a whole section to complete eradication of all chainsaws comprised of more than 42 percent recycled soda bottles and include a three page rant on the conspiracy of the wild thing and it's visual promotion of violence thru the use of purple composites.


----------



## 056 kid

Tomorrow I might start collecting my thoughts. I have begun brainstorming, a Venn diagram is in order. I am fond of bubble graphs as well. After a series of rough drafts have been composed I would be indebted for a proofreading. Then a final draft may be submitted if it is not overly objectionable.


----------



## H 2 H

There a rumor going around that a _*Earthquake*_ will be hitting Vancouver Island next week :msp_w00t:


----------



## Big_Wood

H 2 H said:


> There a rumor going around that a _*Earthquake*_ will be hitting Vancouver Island next week :msp_w00t:




hahahahahha brian. where'd you hear that. i think yer full of it


----------



## o8f150

Walt41 said:


> You should dedicate a whole section to complete eradication of all chainsaws comprised of more than 42 percent recycled soda bottles and include a three page rant on the conspiracy of the wild thing and it's visual promotion of violence thru the use of purple composites.



you mean like this :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BVu4HrPCEXM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Walt41

^ I remember that. I have one of those in right now that needs a chain adjuster, always seems I have tons of parts for them when I don't need them and have to dig deep when I do.


----------



## o8f150

Walt41 said:


> ^ I remember that. I have one of those in right now that needs a chain adjuster, always seems I have tons of parts for them when I don't need them and have to dig deep when I do.



if you can't find one hollor at me,, i think i have a few around here for it


----------



## Walt41

Thanks, I should have one that will fit...finding it in the storage hut is the challenge, this spring I hope to remove everything from it and sell off what I don't need, in addition to a truckload of saws there are two four wheelers, a JD rider, several tillers, snowblowers, a couple commercial walk behinds, blowers and at least a dozen trimmers in there. Ideally I'd like to get a shipping container to replace it and only move the stuff once.


----------



## H 2 H

o8 what's the deal

"only 2 freaking earthquakes now" 


Oh wait; I'm down one too :msp_ohmy:


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> you mean like this :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BVu4HrPCEXM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Nice!


----------



## o8f150

i think this is all i will be able to get out of it,,, not to bad considering,, i did cut some cookies for coasters with it too and i am convinced my little ms 170 is faster

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ejlOf-2Im1g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> o8 what's the deal
> 
> "only 2 freaking earthquakes now"
> 
> 
> Oh wait; I'm down one too :msp_ohmy:



people around here have been wanting them,, the one i sold the other day i already cut a cord with it and turned around and sold it for what i had into it,, i won't turn down a buyer :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Walt41

o8f150 said:


> people around here have been wanting them,, the one i sold the other day i already cut a cord with it and turned around and sold it for what i had into it,, i won't turn down a buyer :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



I ran into the guy that dropped off the craftsman needing the chain tensioner and he said he needed a saw for the weekend, ended up selling him the last 38cc...I got $60 plus his old saw on trade, looks like a good day after all. Now I'm debating on buying a half tank of gas or another Quake.


----------



## origionalrebel

i haven't read this whole thread so somebody may have already posted this. walmart sells the EARTHQUAKE saws. bet those with the scored pistons are warranty returns.


----------



## 056 kid

o8f150 said:


> i think this is all i will be able to get out of it,,, not to bad considering,, i did cut some cookies for coasters with it too and i am convinced my little ms 170 is faster
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ejlOf-2Im1g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Is that a joke?


----------



## o8f150

056 kid said:


> Is that a joke?



you know if you don't like this thread then stay the hell off of it,, all of use are so tired of you


----------



## o8f150

origionalrebel said:


> i haven't read this whole thread so somebody may have already posted this. walmart sells the EARTHQUAKE saws. bet those with the scored pistons are warranty returns.



now we have a place for parts:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## origionalrebel

o8f150 said:


> now we have a place for parts:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



yup i was jus browsin walmart.com and there they are!
$205 for the 45cc


----------



## Chris-PA

056 kid said:


> Is that a joke?


You back again? Just can't stay away, huh? It's OK, they're still just 38cc saws, they won't threaten your manhood - you can relax now.


----------



## Streblerm

o8f150 said:


> i think this is all i will be able to get out of it,,, not to bad considering,, i did cut some cookies for coasters with it too and i am convinced my little ms 170 is faster



You got a tach? I'm curious what kind of rpms the saw in the vid is turning. It seems like it is still four stroking in the cut. My EQ flat spanks my dad's MS-170 even after I swapped the adjustable carb on the 170. I can push my EQ quite a bit harder in the cut without stalling the chain. I have mine cranked up to 12.5k and it still four strokes.


----------



## o8f150

Streblerm said:


> You got a tach? I'm curious what kind of rpms the saw in the vid is turning. It seems like it is still four stroking in the cut. My EQ flat spanks my dad's MS-170 even after I swapped the adjustable carb on the 170. I can push my EQ quite a bit harder in the cut without stalling the chain. I have mine cranked up to 12.5k and it still four strokes.



it was 4 stroking pretty hard but thats because i have almost no run time on it,,, i never did tach it but i think a few of the other guys have,,,, well crap,, now you got my curiosity up,,, going to have to go tach it


----------



## Streblerm

Earlier in the thread I made a similar comment and the consensus seemed to be fear of cranking them up that high. I ran five tanks through mine at 12.5k and the plug was nice and tan and it still four stroked pretty decently. That is MM only, no porting and with a base gasket.


----------



## o8f150

ok,,, i went out and tached it,, it was 10500,, i leaned it out to 12200 and it was still 4 stroking a bit,,, i will stick it in wood tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## Streblerm

I think you will be pleasantly surprised. Mine was still four stroking a little at almost 13.5k but that's out of my comfort zone.


----------



## o8f150

Streblerm said:


> I think you will be pleasantly surprised. Mine was still four stroking a little at almost 13.5k but that's out of my comfort zone.



guess i need to lean it out as far as i can tomorrow and see what i can hit and still 4 stroke a bit,, you sure it wasn't hitting the limitor?? this one is MM'd,, ported and base gasket out


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> ok,,, i went out and tached it,, it was 10500,, i leaned it out to 12200 and it was still 4 stroking a bit,,, i will stick it in wood tomorrow and see what happens





Streblerm said:


> I think you will be pleasantly surprised. Mine was still four stroking a little at almost 13.5k but that's out of my comfort zone.



If she blows not not out much money :msp_smile:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> If she blows not not out much money :msp_smile:



thats my thinking too,, heck,, i already cut a rick of wood with it so its paid for,, might as well have some fun:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Streblerm

Are you sure these saws have limited coils? I suppose it could've been hitting a limiter but it seemed more like a light four stroking because it was inconsistent. I don't have much experience with limited coils other than my 6401. When it hits the limiter it sounds like heavy four stroking. But you can tell its the limiter because the miss comes in suddenly.


----------



## o8f150

Streblerm said:


> Are you sure these saws have limited coils? I suppose it could've been hitting a limiter but it seemed more like a light four stroking because it was inconsistent. I don't have much experience with limited coils other than my 6401. When it hits the limiter it sounds like heavy four stroking. But you can tell its the limiter because the miss comes in suddenly.



guess the way to find out for sure is to look at the coil


----------



## Chris-PA

Streblerm said:


> Are you sure these saws have limited coils? I suppose it could've been hitting a limiter but it seemed more like a light four stroking because it was inconsistent. I don't have much experience with limited coils other than my 6401. When it hits the limiter it sounds like heavy four stroking. But you can tell its the limiter because the miss comes in suddenly.


I'd be surprised if they had limited coils but you never know. I'll have to play around and see If I can tell.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Looks good pig rich, imagine when its leaned out a bit Scott. You almost got me regretting selling my ryobi, but ehh nah it had done its part, got my money worth out of it. Hey Scott, same log tomorrow, same chain. Tuned to 13.5 see how it cuts. Betcha she is strong :msp_biggrin: Hey why does 056 have so much bromance for you? That guy really loves these quakes doesn't he, Ya'll should ship him one.


----------



## 056 kid

o8f150 said:


> you know if you don't like this thread then stay the hell off of it,, all of use are so tired of you



Well,
I'm tired of a bunch of morons boo kooing over junk.

That saw was running richer than ####, and all you can talk about is how you think you have gotten all you can out of it. 


A quote from Mr. Jim Morrison, "YOUR ALL A BUNCH OF ####ING IDIOTS".

FITTING I'd say.


----------



## o8f150

MechanicMatt said:


> Looks good pig rich, imagine when its leaned out a bit Scott. You almost got me regretting selling my ryobi, but ehh nah it had done its part, got my money worth out of it. Hey Scott, same log tomorrow, same chain. Tuned to 13.5 see how it cuts. Betcha she is strong :msp_biggrin: Hey why does 056 have so much bromance for you? That guy really loves these quakes doesn't he, Ya'll should ship him one.



i am going to do that in the morn,, will have my tach in hand and see what i can do,, should be able to find the sweet spot,, and yes i will have a vid of the whole process,,
as far as dumbazz i have no idea what his problem is,, if i had his addy i would send him one


----------



## 056 kid

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> You back again? Just can't stay away, huh? It's OK, they're still just 38cc saws, they won't threaten your manhood - you can relax now.



Manhood, hahaha. Last time I checked I had a #### between my legs, I'm fine... And yes fretting imbeciles is somewhat relaxing. In person it would be a hoot!


----------



## o8f150

056 kid said:


> Manhood, hahaha. Last time I checked I had a #### between my legs, I'm fine... And yes fretting imbeciles is somewhat relaxing. In person it would be a hoot!



well since you have a big one between your legs then "I have a potty mouth"!!!!!


----------



## Streblerm

:notrolls2:


----------



## 056 kid

Why don't you just say "go #### yourself"?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Scott, I wouldn't waste my time with him. My pops once told me I shouldn't argue with morons because onlookers wouldn't be able tell who is the moron and who isn't. He is surely just a bored man who only finds pleasure by starting trouble on the internet with people he'll never meet. There is a safety in starting internet arguments, you'll never have to face the person man to man. Id just ignore his posts. If you fight he gets what he wants. 


In quake related things, what tachometer did you buy? I want one in the worst way, alot of the guys at the GTG's have the wireless ones, very sweet. I've tried to use my fluke 88 set up with the inductive pickup. I don't think its accurate even with it being set on 2cycle mode.


----------



## milkman

Just feel the LLLLOOOOOVVVVVVEEE.:msp_wub:


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> thats my thinking too,, heck,, i already cut a rick of wood with it so its paid for,, might as well have some fun:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



I'm going run the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ as hard as I can when I get started again; heck I only have about 3 seasoned chords left till summer time

_*HUSKYQUAKE*_ has the most mod's to it and I think I'll need some extra parts 

I have sold my last saw; I'm going to keep three Earthquakes I have left just for playing and letting my brother use (he is scary using any power equipment)


----------



## 056 kid

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott, I wouldn't waste my time with him. My pops once told me I shouldn't argue with morons because onlookers wouldn't be able tell who is the moron and who isn't. He is surely just a bored man who only finds pleasure by starting trouble on the internet with people he'll never meet. There is a safety in starting internet arguments, you'll never have to face the person man to man. Id just ignore his posts. If you fight he gets what he wants.
> 
> 
> In quake related things, what tachometer did you buy? I want one in the worst way, alot of the guys at the GTG's have the wireless ones, very sweet. I've tried to use my fluke 88 set up with the inductive pickup. I don't think its accurate even with it being set on 2cycle mode.



Face to face, OH it would be fun. You'd all be friends with me after a while. I'm not afraid to get my ass kicked either. Happened plenty before....

I'm helping you guys build character:msp_wink:


----------



## o8f150

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott, I wouldn't waste my time with him. My pops once told me I shouldn't argue with morons because onlookers wouldn't be able tell who is the moron and who isn't. He is surely just a bored man who only finds pleasure by starting trouble on the internet with people he'll never meet. There is a safety in starting internet arguments, you'll never have to face the person man to man. Id just ignore his posts. If you fight he gets what he wants.
> 
> 
> In quake related things, what tachometer did you buy? I want one in the worst way, alot of the guys at the GTG's have the wireless ones, very sweet. I've tried to use my fluke 88 set up with the inductive pickup. I don't think its accurate even with it being set on 2cycle mode.



sorry guys,,, it just burns my azz when people act that way,,, and you are right,,, it is time to put him on my ignore list,, already sent him a neg rep,,,
any who,, i have a fast tach,,, i really like it because it is wireless and very simple to use,, i have been using it for about a year now and to this day it still has the same battery,, they are well worth the money


----------



## Streblerm

This is the tach I'm using. I think there might be other, better, ones preferred by forum members but I am happy with it. Bailey's - SenDEC STS-5000 Shop Tachometer

If any of you are musicians I remember reading a thread about using a tuner and converting the frequency to rpms. I tried it and it does work but I already had the tach and I don't like doing math.


----------



## o8f150

056 kid said:


> Face to face, OH it would be fun. You'd all be friends with me after a while. I'm not afraid to get my ass kicked either. Happened plenty before....
> 
> I'm helping you guys build character:msp_wink:



then you are doing it the wrong way then,, we are family on here,, wrong way to treat family


----------



## Walt41

I'm happy to report that the 41 cc "chop suey" is still running good, I saw it today at the shop when I was sorting thru my score of stainless steel fasteners that My buddies son picked up for me at auction while I was in the hospital. Maybe when I put the next one together I'll switch it to all shiny screws and call it the stainless edition.


----------



## o8f150

Walt41 said:


> I'm happy to report that the 41 cc "chop suey" is still running good, I saw it today at the shop when I was sorting thru my score of stainless steel fasteners that My buddies son picked up for me at auction while I was in the hospital. Maybe when I put the next one together I'll switch it to all shiny screws and call it the stainless edition.



best to be the chrome edition:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## milkman

o8f150 said:


> i am going to do that in the morn,, will have my tach in hand and see what i can do,, should be able to find the sweet spot,, and yes i will have a vid of the whole process,,
> as far as dumbazz i have no idea what his problem is,, if i had his addy i would send him one





Hey, Brad has a nasty looking chain, maybe you can get him to let you borrow it for the run.


----------



## 056 kid

o8f150 said:


> then you are doing it the wrong way then,, we are family on here,, wrong way to treat family



It's Valentine's day, I'm sitting in a hotel room 4 hours from people I would like to be with, and I have a jar of corn liquor found in the woods. Got to find something to do besides pass out... Got work tomorrow any way.


----------



## H 2 H

I have one of these







And have a bunch of these tachs on my other saws and still have a new one still in the package might put it on the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_






After doing a bunch of mods to other saws I like seeing what the saws is doing in the cut


----------



## Chris-PA

056 kid said:


> It's Valentine's day, I'm sitting in a hotel room 4 hours from people I would like to be with, and I have a jar of corn liquor found in the woods. Got to find something to do besides pass out... Got work tomorrow any way.


Sorry you can't handle life. There are other people with problems to deal with, some of them ones you are pissing off for your own diversion. Grow up.


----------



## 056 kid

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Sorry you can't handle life. There are other people with problems to deal with, some of them ones you are pissing off for your own diversion. Grow up.



Grow up? I'm in my 20s and I'd like to be doing my thing instead of this #### but I can't and that has me supremely pissed. Sorry...

Can you relate to that? Are you married?...


----------



## naturelover

You're only in your 20's?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

056 kid said:


> Grow up? I'm in my 20s and I'd like to be doing my thing instead of this #### but I can't and that has me supremely pissed. Sorry...
> 
> Can you relate to that? Are you married?...


Yup. And I remember my 20's. And life doesn't magically get perfect and all your troubles go away when you get married and have a family. Sometimes things don't go the way you hope. 

It's the internet - you have no idea what the people you are talking to may be dealing with, maybe even while these conversations are happening. For many these postings are a pleasant diversion from other things, sharing conversation about common interests. And then they gotta deal with some kid that thinks his problems are license to take out his frustrations on other people, causing more stress. 

Like I said, grow up.


----------



## 056 kid

I'm not saying marriage is the cure by ANY means. I have my share of problems separate from women calling me pleading to come over. But damnit I'd like to go over and I can't... 
How about thicken that skin up and play along or something. It's just a cheap throw away plastic saw.
I'll just leave all you sonza #####es alone for the night. Have fun... 

And yea I'm in my 20s enough said...


----------



## o8f150

i can say i was in my 20's 30 years ago,, life was rough back then but its worst now,, you just need to figure what you want in life and go with it,, think woman troubles is hard to deal with,, its not even close to what me and several others have to deal with every day,, there are several of us on AS that are literally fighting for our lives each day,,, i wonder day in and day out if i am going to have another stroke or if my chrones is going to go full blown active again or if i am going to have another heart attack,, life is not easy but we all just have to learn to take the punches and go with it and charish every minute we have


----------



## 056 kid

Well, things got real fast. I wish only the best to all of you. And I do apologise. Goodnight.


----------



## o8f150

056 kid said:


> Well, things got real fast. I wish only the best to all of you. And I do apologise. Goodnight.



just take one day at a time,, you are to young to let life get you down,,, you just rubbed a lot of us the wrong way,, hey i have done it too,, just take a day at a time and set some goals,, heck my wife has set a goal, she is going back to school to get her bachelor degree in the medical field and she is 50 years old,, i hate to say it but i would love to be able to see her graduate,,, if i don't i know she will make enough money to take care of herself,, anyway,,,, everyone has there opinion,, i started this thread just to have some fun,, so lets try to do it that way,, heck in the morn i am going to run my chinese pos again to see if i can get a bit more out of it,, we all know they are not top quility saws but they are a blast to run,,, ok, i am done preaching:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Walt41

056 kid said:


> Well, things got real fast. I wish only the best to all of you. And I do apologise. Goodnight.



Just remember that every decision you make today will be judged tomorrow. Best advice I ever got was from Jack Kemp, he told me that if I wanted to be successful I should not do what others my age were doing, I mostly stuck to his advise and avoided the traps that my peers fell into and had a successful career. Blaze your own trail and it just might end up being a shortcut.


----------



## Philbert

Back to Earthquakes, they were prominently displayed at a brand new Menard's today. I think $139, $149, $159 for the three models. Efcos were nowhere to be seen. And they had the Earthquake electric log splitter displayed.

Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> Back to Earthquakes, they were prominently displayed at a brand new Menard's today. I think $139, $149, $159 for the three models. Efcos were nowhere to be seen. And they had the Earthquake electric log splitter displayed.
> 
> Philbert



Earthquake brand name is on different things not including what was mention above here in PNW :msp_wink:

I was surprised when I walked into a friends garage and saw a Earthquake pressure washer


----------



## o8f150

ok,, here you go midgets :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,, same saw,,same chain and same wood,, i rerichened the carb so i could do a tuning vid,, i started it out at 10100 and the low side real rich,,, i leaned it out to 4000 on the low side,, for some reason these things have a high idle before clutch engagement,, ok,, now for the high side it was still 4 stroking decently at 13200 at the end of the vid,,, i think that is a safe stopping point ,, i didn't really want to go any leaner,, now does it cut faster at 13200 lets find out,, the 2nd vid is from yesterday and the high side was 10200,, i haven't compared the 2 vids as of right now but i will,, i really feel this is all you can get out of these little saws,, and before you all say a word, yes i have to have reading glasses on to see,, sorry,, no shorts this time:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2HLpx5mqvW8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ejlOf-2Im1g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## o8f150

i just checked the times,, it seems they both are in the 8 second range,,, now i did forget through its the same log but its about 1 inch bigger in dia whether or not that makes a difference,, so this being said i guess i perfer it to be a little richer like maybe 12500,,, ok now for your alls opinion


----------



## Big_Wood

better then yesterday scott. just one thing. richen up yer low speed at least a bit. that starve for fuel sound when you let off the throttle hurt's my ears :msp_biggrin:


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> i just checked the times,, it seems they both are in the 8 second range,,, now i did forget through its the same log but its about 1 inch bigger in dia whether or not that makes a difference,, so this being said i guess i perfer it to be a little richer like maybe 12500,,, ok now for your alls opinion




It sounds alot better after the tune 

About the time of cut who really cares 

Oh we do have a dress code here on AS; put the shorts on !


----------



## o8f150

westcoaster90 said:


> better then yesterday scott. just one thing. richen up yer low speed at least a bit. that starve for fuel sound when you let off the throttle hurt's my ears :msp_biggrin:



i do agree with that,,, it is a tad lean,,


----------



## o8f150

i forgot,, it was holding at about 10000 in the cut


----------



## o8f150

ok,, i just had to do more grinding,, i think it helped more,, i had a good pile of alum on the table when i got done:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

View attachment 279381


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7arFkVRFiP0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Streblerm

Yep, that looks and sounds much better. No more four stroking in the cut and seems to have a bit more grunt. I'm glad to see you found the saw four stroking at about the same Rs as I did. For some reason I have a hard time listening to a saw above 13K. As long as they clean up in the cut I'm happy to have them a tad richer. 

Its kind of funny. I'm a bit of a hobby musician and I consider myself to have a good ear. After I got my tach I checked all my saws and they were all within less than a couple hundred RPMs of 12.5K. I guess that's where I like em. All of them are stock save for a few base gasket deletes and MMs. I guess I probably didn't need it but I like knowing the numbers anway.


----------



## Big_Wood

way better scott. that there earthquake is in it's prime. the earthquake that H2H claims to have heard rumour of hitting vancouver island i am worried about. i have a feeling it's gonna hit right in my back yard and i think it will be taking some tree's down. if i do see it back there i'm gonna try sneak up on it and hogtie it. if it try's to get away i will just 12 gauge it.


----------



## Walt41

Compared to stock how much wider did you go? That looks like a lot of grindings for a small cylinder.


----------



## o8f150

Walt41 said:


> Compared to stock how much wider did you go? That looks like a lot of grindings for a small cylinder.



lot of grindings???? thats only about 50-60% of what i total took out,,this is the 2nd time around taking it apart and doing some grinding,, i opened up the exhaust port by 30% and the intake by 10% take or leave a %,, also opened up the transfers and smoothed them out,, i opened it up pretty good,, i will find out tomorrow how well it will hold up we still have a dozen trees to take down and limb out,,, but one thing i do know is the throttle response is a lot better


----------



## Walt41

Can't argue with those results, looking good in the wood.


----------



## Philbert

You have me confused o8f150! First you buy a saw for only 20 percent of it's retail price, then you grind another 30 percent of it away? If you didn't want the saw in the first place . . . .

Philbert


----------



## o8f150

Philbert said:


> You have me confused o8f150! First you buy a saw for only 20 percent of it's retail price, then you grind another 30 percent of it away? If you didn't want the saw in the first place . . . .
> 
> Philbert



and on top of that i have already cut 100.00 worth of wood with it too:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sounding good you old fart, nice clean sounding. :msp_wink:


----------



## Big_Wood

so scott is that the quake yer gonna run against matt's wild thing or is matt just playing a joke on us about that race?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Scott you have a extra throttle linkage and carb for a wild thing laying around? Im not having much luck with my 55 carb on this girl and already mutilated the linkage trying to make it work. If not Ill go beg on the swap meet thread. Does the quake share the mount as the poulan?? I think so, Im gonna have to ship it down to you when finished. You can make the video and post them up, but you'll have to wear the shorts in the video.


----------



## diggers_dad

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott you have a extra throttle linkage and carb for a wild thing laying around? Im not having much luck with my 55 carb on this girl and already mutilated the linkage trying to make it work. If not Ill go beg on the swap meet thread. Does the quake share the mount as the poulan?? I think so, Im gonna have to ship it down to you when finished. You can make the video and post them up, but you'll have to wear the shorts in the video.



If Scott can't fix you up let me know. I may have a couple of those laying around. Shoot me a PM with a picture of what you need, if possible. 

dd


----------



## Streblerm

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott you have a extra throttle linkage and carb for a wild thing laying around? Im not having much luck with my 55 carb on this girl and already mutilated the linkage trying to make it work. If not Ill go beg on the swap meet thread. Does the quake share the mount as the poulan?? I think so, Im gonna have to ship it down to you when finished. You can make the video and post them up, but you'll have to wear the shorts in the video.



I have sucessfuly used coat hangers and cotter pins for throttle linkage. Just some ideas. I know from the other thread you were having some issue with the angle of the 55 carb vs the WT linkage. With coat hanger at least you can experiment with the shape with something that isn't very valuable.


----------



## o8f150

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott you have a extra throttle linkage and carb for a wild thing laying around? Im not having much luck with my 55 carb on this girl and already mutilated the linkage trying to make it work. If not Ill go beg on the swap meet thread. Does the quake share the mount as the poulan?? I think so, Im gonna have to ship it down to you when finished. You can make the video and post them up, but you'll have to wear the shorts in the video.



i have the carb,, linkage and everything,, i still have your addy so i will send it out monday to you,,,need anything else???
to answer the question about me running this earthquake,, yep,, thats if i don't blow it up today:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:,, if i HAVE TO wear shorts, no problem,, i think i can do that


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> i have the carb,, linkage and everything,, i still have your addy so i will send it out monday to you,,,need anything else???
> to answer the question about me running this earthquake,, yep,, thats if i don't blow it up today:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:,, _*if i HAVE TO wear shorts*_, no problem,, i think i can do that



"if i HAVE TO wear shorts" the saw will run faster :jester:


----------



## o8f150

4 more tanks of fuel through it today and ran perfect


----------



## Philbert

o8f150 said:


> 4 more tanks of fuel through it today and ran perfect




???? You _RE-FILL_ those things ????

(I thought they were like those disposable butane lighters . . . . Sorry. My bad!)

Philbert


----------



## Streblerm

*First quake problem*

I ran into the first saw that wasn't useable out of the box. I noticed that the plastic seemed faded when I pulled some of the stickers off. When I fueled it the gas ran out as fast as I poured it in. After pulling the tank the fuel line grommet shrunk and that's where the fuel was coming from. 

I'm wondering if maybe this was a display model that sat in the sun in a store window or something similar. It did have a bit of sawdust in it but the P&C looked new. I can't imagine anyone running it this way. 

I was getting ready to tune it to give it to a friend. I think I'll pull the modded muffler and stick it on my last saw and give that one to him. I was going to keep one in reserve for parts. Looks like the shrunken grommet saw will become my parts saw. Maybe I'll order up a redmax grommet. This could be a weakness in these saws. Anybody else seen this yet?


----------



## o8f150

Philbert said:


> ???? You _RE-FILL_ those things ????
> 
> (I thought they were like those disposable butane lighters . . . . Sorry. My bad!)
> 
> Philbert



i think thats all of us used to think,, i am going to take pics of the trees today when we go bad over there, you all won;t believe how much i have cut with it and its just getting stronger


----------



## diggers_dad

Streblerm said:


> I ran into the first saw that wasn't useable out of the box. I noticed that the plastic seemed faded when I pulled some of the stickers off. When I fueled it the gas ran out as fast as I poured it in. After pulling the tank the fuel line grommet shrunk and that's where the fuel was coming from.
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe this was a display model that sat in the sun in a store window or something similar. It did have a bit of sawdust in it but the P&C looked new. I can't imagine anyone running it this way.
> 
> I was getting ready to tune it to give it to a friend. I think I'll pull the modded muffler and stick it on my last saw and give that one to him. I was going to keep one in reserve for parts. Looks like the shrunken grommet saw will become my parts saw. Maybe I'll order up a redmax grommet. This could be a weakness in these saws. Anybody else seen this yet?



Had that on the PowerHorse version. A little "Seal All" will fix that. It is made for contact with gasoline. I used it for the repair months ago and not a single drop has leaked since. 

View attachment 279680


dd


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> Had that on the PowerHorse version. A little "Seal All" will fix that. It is made for contact with gasoline. I used it for the repair months ago and not a single drop has leaked since.
> 
> View attachment 279680
> 
> 
> dd


That stuff is pretty good. I even used it to seal a clamshell engine and it worked fine, but it sets hard and was a bit of a PITA when I took it apart again. Seems to stick to plastic well too. Scottr told me about it.


----------



## stihl023/5

diggers_dad said:


> Had that on the PowerHorse version. A little "Seal All" will fix that. It is made for contact with gasoline. I used it for the repair months ago and not a single drop has leaked since.
> 
> View attachment 279680
> 
> 
> dd



I used that to fix a plastic filter cage on a tractor fuel tank. Works well.


----------



## Streblerm

I may give the seal all a shot. I have some in the garage.


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> That stuff is pretty good. I even used it to seal a clamshell engine and it worked fine, but it sets hard and was a bit of a PITA when I took it apart again. Seems to stick to plastic well too. Scottr told me about it.





stihl023/5 said:


> I used that to fix a plastic filter cage on a tractor fuel tank. Works well.





Streblerm said:


> I may give the seal all a shot. I have some in the garage.



I don't know what's in it, but I have used it to repair plastic radiator overflow tanks, gas tanks on saws, seats in my dad's truck, I even used to fix a pair of boots the shoe repair guy said to throw away. I figure it's so good the government will outlaw it before too long.


----------



## stihl023/5

diggers_dad said:


> I don't know what's in it, but I have used it to repair plastic radiator overflow tanks, gas tanks on saws, seats in my dad's truck, I even used to fix a pair of boots the shoe repair guy said to throw away. I figure it's so good the government will outlaw it before too long.



Shhh its good stuff.:msp_scared:


----------



## o8f150

believe it or not 99% of these trees where topped and debranched with the ole earthquake,,, i run 1 tank through it today and then got the 346xp out to run it for a while,, roughly speaking there is 40+ trees we have taken down,, maybe closer to 60,, i don't really know since i didn't count them,,there is a lot of redoaks, dave and i should have our wood sheds full again,,, i hate taking pics with the cell phone but i forgot my regular camera,,, oh yea,, the 044 i did for him,, he run it today and had a stiffy,,

View attachment 279745
View attachment 279746
View attachment 279747


----------



## Walt41

Might by not exactly right to compliment a guy on his wood but, that is nice wood.

On the quake front, I have my 41 here and was going to do the cylinder today but I realized I was out of three bond and don't want to pull it apart till I can do the whole process in one step.


----------



## o8f150

Walt41 said:


> Might by not exactly right to compliment a guy on his wood but, that is nice wood.
> 
> On the quake front, I have my 41 here and was going to do the cylinder today but I realized I was out of three bond and don't want to pull it apart till I can do the whole process in one step.



its been a lot of work but we should end up with 6-8 cords,,, if i remember right we still have another dozen trees to take down,,, the only reason i stopped using the earthquake today the chain was getting dull,, not bad for about 6 tanks


----------



## o8f150

sold another one and doubled my money:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## MechanicMatt

o8f150 said:


> its been a lot of work but we should end up with 6-8 cords,,, if i remember right we still have another dozen trees to take down,,, the only reason i stopped using the earthquake today the chain was getting dull,, not bad for about 6 tanks



Scott, it is a lot of hard work, but Id rather get some exercise running saws and being outside than giving the damn oil man my money.


----------



## o8f150

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott, it is a lot of hard work, but Id rather get some exercise running saws and being outside than giving the damn oil man my money.



you are very so right,,,, 1 months worth of wood saves us 250-300 a month in electric,, saves dave about the same amount in propane,, we use a skit steer with a graffel bucket to do most of the work,,, in what we have now took us about 12 hours and 75.00 in fuel ,, total expense by the time we get it all here should be right at 125.00 which will be 1 season of heat for each of us,, so its not to bad


----------



## H 2 H

I'm mailing one out today also :msp_smile:


----------



## o8f150

i just got done cleaning up the earthquake along with a couple of other saws,,, something i have really noticed in this pos is that there is almost no dust or chips in and around the air filter,, even the carb throat is clean,,, seems strange that this cheap of a saw it stays so clean in the air filter area compaired to stihls and huskies,,,


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> I'm mailing one out today also :msp_smile:



haha i didn't have to mail it,, the guy come by and picked it up:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Big_Wood

So you only have 1 freaking earthquake now scott. You better change yer sig. You are not being honest about what you own


----------



## Big_Wood

I'm gonna keep my eye out for this quake brian speaks of. It may even hit my local post office :msp_smile:


----------



## o8f150

westcoaster90 said:


> So you only have 1 freaking earthquake now scott. You better change yer sig. You are not being honest about what you own



there,,, you happy now 
i did find out a while ago the clutch is either a little week or i have just to much power,, i was quartering up a couple of rounds and smoked the clutch a few times,, of course the bar was buried in redoak :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H

We will have to watch the Tsunami warnings by the end of the week off Vancouver Island :jester:


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> haha i didn't have to mail it,, the guy come by and picked it up:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It's over $35 cheaper sending it from the great white north than shipping it from the states _*"FYI"*_

And 3 weeks faster


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> sold another one and doubled my money:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:





H 2 H said:


> I'm mailing one out today also :msp_smile:



Quit selling them you probably won't get them that cheap again! :msp_mad:


----------



## milkman

My BIL saw me cutting up some trees with my MMed Earthquake today and tried to get me to sell it to him. I could have more than doubled my money, but I declined.:msp_razz: I've got the drags a little low and it's a little grabby if I'm not careful, but it sure cuts good.


----------



## H 2 H

stihl023/5 said:


> Quit selling them you probably won't get them that cheap again! :msp_mad:



Don't worry about me I still have a couple in the barn still in boxes plus the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ :msp_tongue:


----------



## o8f150

i dought i will sell my last one,, i like that little saw


----------



## singinwoodwackr

*some play time today...*

What to do with one of those useless 18mm sockets...
View attachment 280046
View attachment 280047


took the tank off today to try and figure out why this thing bleeds oil when sitting.
Found that the oil pickup hose at the tank was not trimmed well and just didn't seal well at all. So, added some automotive silicone to the little sucker...did the same with the double male connector as well. We'll see how/if it works once I refill the tank, cut for a while and...
View attachment 280048
View attachment 280049

oh...it is best to replace that little filter that goes on the end...before you put the saw back together...

I also figured out why the clutches on these things suck...uh...
View attachment 280050


I think the next time I cut with this thing I'll try to get the clutch to slip...and let it slip till it smokes a little


----------



## McKann

RandyMac said:


> By all means, keep sending money to china, they have the PLA to feed.




True story. I rarely work on disposable saws even if I'm getting paid. Heck, half the time the dealers won't even service em if they show signs of use. And yeah they are cheap. In cost and quality. I wouldn't buy a saw that's made outta plastic and weak toy car metal and designed to the lowest possible price point. I've got some really good saws that have been running for 40-60 years and will keep on for decades to come. Maybe I'm the crazy one, but while some of y'all are out there buying disposable Chinese toy saws I'm picking up reliable American made tools for the same price.


----------



## Walt41

McKann said:


> True story. I rarely work, even if I'm getting paid. He.



I believe you, it frees up more time for you to hang out and hate on something you have never even seen or used.


----------



## stihl023/5

I would like to get out and use one, but until I get weather like 08 has it isn't happening.:msp_mad:


----------



## o8f150

McKann said:


> True story. I rarely work on disposable saws even if I'm getting paid. Heck, half the time the dealers won't even service em if they show signs of use. And yeah they are cheap. In cost and quality. I wouldn't buy a saw that's made outta plastic and weak toy car metal and designed to the lowest possible price point. I've got some really good saws that have been running for 40-60 years and will keep on for decades to come. Maybe I'm the crazy one, but while some of y'all are out there buying disposable Chinese toy saws I'm picking up reliable American made tools for the same price.



a newbie whinning???? go figure,,, you have no idea what this thread or AS is all about,, you are missing the point,,, IT IS FOR FREAKING FUN!!!!


----------



## Philbert

o8f150 said:


> ,, you are missing the point,,, IT IS FOR FREAKING FUN!!!!




You guys have gotten 115 pages out of $30 saws (probably learned something along the way too). Imagine how much it would have cost you if you spent even a fraction of that time in a bar!

Philbert


----------



## o8f150

Philbert said:


> You guys have gotten 115 pages out of $30 saws (probably learned something along the way too). Imagine how much it would have cost you if you spent even a fraction of that time in a bar!
> 
> Philbert



i could imagine,,, nothing like a 24 hour drunk:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Chris-PA

McKann said:


> True story. I rarely work on disposable saws even if I'm getting paid. Heck, half the time the dealers won't even service em if they show signs of use. And yeah they are cheap. In cost and quality. I wouldn't buy a saw that's made outta plastic and weak toy car metal and designed to the lowest possible price point. I've got some really good saws that have been running for 40-60 years and will keep on for decades to come. Maybe I'm the crazy one, but while some of y'all are out there buying disposable Chinese toy saws I'm picking up reliable American made tools for the same price.


Nobody asked you to work on one, and what makes you think we don't know what they are? We're having fun modifying some cheap saws we got as used/seconds/demos. And learning that they are based on good RedMax designs and that they're built OK and work pretty darn well. They could be serious competition, especially if they were to pony up for the strato royalties. 

And I like my American made saws - plastic Poulans and a couple of Macs, all of which everyone hates on more than these Earthquakes. 

So far Earthquake seems to be failing in the marketplace, probably becausue Poulans are better.


----------



## Walt41

o8f150 said:


> a newbie whinning???? go figure,,, you have no idea what this thread or AS is all about,, you are missing the point,,, IT IS FOR FREAKING FUN!!!!



I want to know what fuel is in his saws that they have been running that long and if the neighbors have complained about the noise over the last 40 years.
He should just go back to folding 056's laundry and stay out of this thread.


----------



## McKann

Walt41 said:


> I believe you, it frees up more time for you to hang out and hate on something you have never even seen or used.



Clever selective quotation... I'm not trying to start a fight or complain. While back someone gave me an earthquake they couldn't get it running. Turned out easy to fix and I gave it to a friend to use while his saw was in the shop... Then the clutch self destructed. Saws like this seem to run good while they do, but they really aren't built to last or be rebuilt. If it's fun then by all means do it!


----------



## Chris-PA

What failed in the clutch?


----------



## Walt41

McKann said:


> Clever selective quotation... I'm not trying to start a fight or complain. While back someone gave me an earthquake they couldn't get it running. Turned out easy to fix and I gave it to a friend to use while his saw was in the shop... Then the clutch self destructed. Saws like this seem to run good while they do, but they really aren't built to last or be rebuilt. If it's fun then by all means do it!



Not trying to start a fight either but, first you said you don't work on them, now you imply plurality of knowledge of cheap saws...which is it?
Personally my shop policy is I will work on anything from a Cat dozer to a shorted out waffle iron as long as I get my hourly rate and the customer has been educated on what they are getting into, I have had guys bring me stuff and say "whatever it takes" then I run thru a couple scenarios and suddenly the story changes to "do the minimum"


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> You guys have gotten 115 pages out of $30 saws (probably learned something along the way too). Imagine how much it would have cost you if you spent even a fraction of that time in a bar!
> 
> Philbert



You mean how much _*MONEY*_ would have fell out of our pockets when we were seating at the bar or the _*MONEY*_ we spent on the beer we drank ?


----------



## Philbert

H 2 H said:


> You mean how much _*MONEY*_ would have fell out of our pockets when we were seating at the bar or the _*MONEY*_ we spent on the beer we drank ?



Both.

Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

Fixed the pressure washer

Pressure washed three cases (026; 361 and 044)

Now it's time to get something to eat and grind some aluminum :msp_smile:


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> i could imagine,,, nothing like a 24 hour drunk:biggrin::biggrin:



They hurt to much the next day


----------



## Streblerm

These saws are kind of like my beater truck.

Some people don't understand because they equate expensive stuff with status. Some people are threatened because they see something that works on the cheap and they paid a lot more for something that may or may not do a better job _for what they need it for_. People are going to hate on things they don't understand or are threatened by. 

Me, I don't give a ####. If it works then good, if it doesn't then I'm not out much, if it breaks then #### it. Nobody's going to steal it cause its ugly. 

By all means if you need a tool to make a living buy something with a proven track record. Me, I'll just keep my Chinese junk and my beater truck and keep fixing them with my Chinese junk tools, laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## PJF1313

Well, better late than never?

Here's the '38 I M.M.'ed and retuned for work. It's been used 5-6 days a week with the chipper crew since Jan. 3rd. Granted, it don't get used 5 or 6 hours a day....

They wore out the original 91 within the first 2 weeks. Now they are on the second loop of PM3 with the original bar, and second sprocket.




View attachment 280211

.
View attachment 280212

.
View attachment 280213

.
View attachment 280214


----------



## Philbert

o8f150 said:


> . . .what this thread or AS is all about,, you are missing the point,,, IT IS FOR FREAKING FUN!!!!



OK, now that 'we' have had our fun, . . . and you have see the guts of these saws, . . . .and run the snot out of (some of) them, . . . .how much would you pay for one at retail?

Compared to the Poulans, Sears, homeowner Huskies and STIHLs, Echos, Efcos, etc. that (normally retail in the $100 to $200 range (+/-), how much would you pay for an Earthquake before you said,"I rather have a ___________ if I am going to spend that much money"? (used saws don't count).

Philbert


----------



## Chris-PA

PJF1313 said:


> Well, better late than never?
> 
> Here's the '38 I M.M.'ed and retuned for work. It's been used 5-6 days a week with the chipper crew since Jan. 3rd. Grated, it don't get used 5 or 6 hours a day....
> 
> They wore out the original 91 within the first 2 weeks. Now they are on the second loop of PM3 with the original bar, and second sprocket.


Looks to be intact - what do they think of it?


----------



## PJF1313

Philbert said:


> OK, now that 'we' have had our fun, . . . and you have see the guts of these saws, . . . .and run the snot out of (some of) them, . . . .how much would you pay for one at retail?
> 
> Compared to the Poulans, Sears, homeowner Huskies and STIHLs, Echos, Efcos, etc. that (normally retail in the $100 to $200 range (+/-), how much would you pay for an Earthquake before you said,"I rather have a ___________ if I am going to spend that much money"? (used saws don't count).
> 
> Philbert



$40 to my door :msp_tongue: (for the 38's) I'll go as high as 50 for the 45's..


----------



## PJF1313

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Looks to be intact - what do they think of it?



The first saw they grab in the morning - we also have some Husky 235's and 240's for them to use/abuse.


From what I understand, my Spanish is not too good, it lives in the cab, unless they're using it. The Huskies, I see them in the bed rolling around...


I can't figure it out.:confused2:


----------



## Chris-PA

Philbert said:


> OK, now that 'we' have had our fun, . . . and you have see the guts of these saws, . . . .and run the snot out of (some of) them, . . . .how much would you pay for one at retail?
> 
> Compared to the Poulans, Sears, homeowner Huskies and STIHLs, Echos, Efcos, etc. that (normally retail in the $100 to $200 range (+/-), how much would you pay for an Earthquake before you said,"I rather have a ___________ if I am going to spend that much money"? (used saws don't count).
> 
> Philbert


Well, first the major caveats: One, I would not buy a new saw that was not strato. Two, I would buy a US made saw first if it was even close. 

Realistically I think this saw needs modification before it would even be considered viable - the exhaust port is very tiny, the muffler is very restrictive and a cat is a non-starter for me. You could certainly cut wood with it (slowly), and now I actually expect it will hold up fine. The need for these mods is not because the saw is too poorly made, but to fix the compromises that were required to meet emissions without strato. RedMax fixed with Strato engines and the G3800 became obsolete. On the plus side the G3800 (all the small RedMax saws really) is a wonderful design, and this saw feels very nice to run. It's light, solid and well balanced and has good A/V. I even like how it looks with the gaudy stickers removed. 

But what is a saw you have to modify worth retail wise? I said $40 (what I paid for it) at one point, but maybe I'll go a bit further and say $60. 

My son's guitar teacher is a classically trained guitarist who is having to do landscaping work to pay the bills. She needs a general purpose saw and has asked me to help pick something out. She has trouble with her wrists as it is and whatever I pick must have a very good A/V system, be light and not too loud. I truly wish the Earthquakes were still at $40 as I would pick up another in a heartbeat and give it to her. It would get some different mods from mine - the base gasket would stay in for easier pulling (mine can be a bugger) but the exhaust port would be widened. It would get a muffler mod but something that stayed quiet (I've done enough of them now and I know exactly how I'd do it).

So I guess that's my appraisal - the small chassis RedMax designs are really top notch, and this one is a decent copy of it, but the compromises required to a saw without Strato pretty much kill the dollar value.


----------



## MechanicMatt

All Hail the Poulan Wildthing with Strato!!!!! Just kidding, but not really, its by far the best bang for the buck out there. Oh and don't worry, I run my Husky 95% of the time. For some reason I even run my 136 more than my 42cc strato saw. I think I brain washed myself orange . 

But seriously guys, ya'll had a good thing going when they were 40 beans, but right now I can go to Tractor Supply and get a strato charge wildthing for a buck and a quarter. So unless evil-bay drops the price back down, I think the poulan is a better saw for the dollar. Either way, they both come with crap for chains, and that is by far the FIRST modification needed. Well Ill stop babbling now.


----------



## Big_Wood

when that earthquake hits vancouver island i will know more about what i would pay for them. for me when i'm talking a saw to beat and just not care about at all the cheaper and ####[email protected]#$ the better. i like to force disposable saws to do work they shouldn't be doing :msp_wink:


----------



## Philbert

eBay guy has some listed in the $80 range - shipped, that are now described as 'manufacturer refurbished' and 'guaranteed'!!! Think that these are in better condition that the ones sold/described earlier as for parts/not working?

Philbert


----------



## stihl023/5

Mine looked barely used.


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> OK, now that 'we' have had our fun, . . . and you have see the guts of these saws, . . . .and run the snot out of (some of) them, . . . .how much would you pay for one at retail?
> 
> Compared to the Poulans, Sears, homeowner Huskies and STIHLs, Echos, Efcos, etc. that (normally retail in the $100 to $200 range (+/-), how much would you pay for an Earthquake before you said,"I rather have a ___________ if I am going to spend that much money"? (used saws don't count).
> 
> Philbert



$54.41


I was going to do more on the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ this afternoon but some guy dropped off a 026 to work on so I just repaired the 026


----------



## Dan_in_WI

o8f150 said:


> a newbie whinning?



I'm calling BS.


----------



## Philbert

H 2 H said:


> $54.41



(Is that shipped? With sales tax?)

Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> eBay guy has some listed in the $80 range - shipped, that are now described as 'manufacturer refurbished' and 'guaranteed'!!! Think that these are in better condition that the ones sold/described earlier as for parts/not working?
> 
> Philbert



I bought 14 total (before the price went up) I started all but three of them; I have two still in there boxes and the other is on it's way to the Island 

I looked in each cylinder and there wasn't anything wrong with any of them; compression was allover the board tho nothing below 130


----------



## Big_Wood

H 2 H said:


> I bought 14 total (before the price went up) I started all but three of them; I have two still in there boxes and the other is on it's way to the Island
> 
> I looked in each cylinder and there wasn't anything wrong with any of them; compression was allover the board tho nothing below 130



that is probably because the chinkanese manufacturer has the squish set all over the board.


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> 5 of mine were new, never saw wood....$35 delivered:msp_w00t:



One of mine had cut before there was chips all around the muffler

All of them had bar oil in them but not all had gas in them


----------



## Philbert

H 2 H said:


> I bought 14 total (before the price went up)


 ! ! ! 

Fourteen! You could have almost bought an MS261 for that!

Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> ! ! !
> 
> Fourteen! You could have almost bought an MS261 for that!
> 
> Philbert



I already have a MS 261 LOL








SHHH don't tell anyone; but most of my MS 461 was founded buy selling Earthquake chain saws


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> (Is that shipped? With sales tax?)
> 
> Philbert



When they first came out the shipping was free thats when I bought most of them 

Then the shipping went up to $24.00


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I got one, and only one....just to play with, for fun, a joke. I'm not disappointed at all with the saw...for what it is...a cheaper knock-off of a cheap saw 
What would I pay for one? No more than the $40 I spent. I got my $'s worth, no complaints at all. However...when I cut for real I use my Stihls and Huskies, 'nuf said.
The EQ would take at least 3x the amount of time to cut a cord...probably more.


----------



## o8f150

don't you guys have anything better to do then sitting on this stupid thread:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
ok,, lets be serious guys,, for 40.00 for a cheap saw it sounds almost hands down there is not to much bad about these things,,, i have topped and limbed way over 40 trees with mine,, mine has paid for itself many times over, and the ones i did sell i made good money,,, and yes i would buy another one if the price is right,, would i give over 100 for it,, no,,, 50.00 would be pushing it but i would buy another one,, the only thing i found that i don't like is if you are holding it clutch side down it will run out of fuel when running,,, that is because the fuel filter is sitting at the fuel cap,, i haven't had a chance to figure how to move it


----------



## Streblerm

I would say that $100 price tag for one of these saws new would be a screaming deal for a homeowner. That would be _if_ it ran without any fuss right out of the box. If I needed a saw I would be thrilled to get one of this quality in that price range. If you could guarantee parts availability for a reasonable amount of time I would say maybe even $150. Parts availability is the limiting factor for me. IMHO it is a much better saw than a wild thing but you can go to almost any *** outlet that sells Poulan and buy parts for the wild thing. I guess the problem is that most homeowners won't appreciate the split crank case with removable cylinder and adjustable oiler nor would they appreciate the strato design of the of the wild thing. For what they sell for retail I would say the WT is probably a better choice. If it just didnt come with that silly 18"bar.

For my purpose, not needing a saw in any way shape or form, $50 would be the most I would pay for one. Heck, I only paid $100 for my GZ400. If the EQ were a copy of the GZ rather than the G series of saws then I would be all over them at $80-100 that they are selling for on ebay now. If I needed a saw...which I dont...I don't think...


----------



## milkman

Thanks to a post by DiggersDad, I now have the upgraded chain adjuster on my EQ. Twelve dollars and change with shipping and super easy to install.


----------



## millbilly

I bought my earhquake, had problems with the seller as I posted earlier. I finally got the saw. I put the bar and chain on, fueled and oiled the saw. Cut 3 cookies, set it on the shelf for 3 weeks. Sold it today that was the life of my earthquake. Ho hum its done.


----------



## Chris-PA

millbilly said:


> I bought my earhquake, had problems with the seller as I posted earlier. I finally got the saw. I put the bar and chain on, fueled and oiled the saw. Cut 3 cookies, set it on the shelf for 3 weeks. Sold it today that was the life of my earthquake. Ho hum its done.


This was not the most interesting thing I've read on AS......


----------



## Chris-PA

So Quakers - how would you like something a little bigger? Zhongjian tools Manufacture Co.,Ltd. Check out the chain brake handle in the second picture - look familiar? 62cc copy of a RedMax G621AV.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> So Quakers - how would you like something a little bigger? Zhongjian tools Manufacture Co.,Ltd. Check out the chain brake handle in the second picture - look familiar? 62cc copy of a RedMax G621AV.



for $40, shipped? sure


----------



## H 2 H

Another day not working on the Earthquake

Went and bought all new seals; rubber parts; carb kit; filters etc for a 026 and got that running


----------



## milkman

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> So Quakers - how would you like something a little bigger? Zhongjian tools Manufacture Co.,Ltd. Check out the chain brake handle in the second picture - look familiar? 62cc copy of a RedMax G621AV.



How do we go about getting these?


----------



## Chris-PA

milkman said:


> How do we go about getting these?


I really have no idea. It would have been interesting if the Earthquake importers would have brought in the larger saws. I ran across these while I was looking into the larger RedMax G621 saw and also trying to figure out who actually made the Earthquakes. They are clearly making clones of all three basic RedMax chassis, including the G621 which is a saw I find interesting.


----------



## tallguys

I finally found these things selling for $100 at Princess Auto up here in Canada. For that kind of dough they can keep them. Far better used deals to be had for not much more.


----------



## o8f150

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> So Quakers - how would you like something a little bigger? Zhongjian tools Manufacture Co.,Ltd. Check out the chain brake handle in the second picture - look familiar? 62cc copy of a RedMax G621AV.



i may be wrong but i think there is one of those on fleabay


----------



## diggers_dad

milkman said:


> Thanks to a post by DiggersDad, I now have the upgraded chain adjuster on my EQ. Twelve dollars and change with shipping and super easy to install.



Glad you liked that! My big hands have trouble adjusting the screw when it's right next to the bar, so it was money well spent for me. I actually cut wood with the little Quake. It's a sweet little saw all things considered. I'm sort of like 08, I've spent a lot more money putting fuel in it than what I paid for it. No problems yet.




WoodHeatWarrior said:


> So Quakers - how would you like something a little bigger? Zhongjian tools Manufacture Co.,Ltd. Check out the chain brake handle in the second picture - look familiar? 62cc copy of a RedMax G621AV.



Is TopSun the one who made PowerHorse? I thought the quality on the PowerHorse I had was very close to the EQ.


----------



## Walt41

Anyone have a quick link to those side adjusters, with my new found stainless fastener score and the bad weather, I think I can find time to make a couple.


----------



## naturelover

Hoping to get the Quake out this weekend, getting low on wood.

However, may throw it in the vehicle, as we are expecting ice tomorrow night, could get interesting with all the trees already stressed and weakened from Sandy...


----------



## diggers_dad

diggers_dad said:


> If anyone would like to have the chain adjuster that is accessed through the clutch cover instead of right next to the bar, you can order this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered one for my saw to see if it would work, it dropped right in and works great. Here's a link to the site I found mine:
> 
> Tension Adjustment [308767001] - $5.66 at eReplacementParts.com
> 
> dd



Walt41,

Here's the original post. Is that what you needed?


----------



## Walt41

diggers_dad said:


> Walt41,
> 
> Here's the original post. Is that what you needed?



Yes, thanks...probably order a couple of those, I'm no gear maker yet. Maybe in a couple years when those 3D printers come down in price and drag the CNC market with them...a guy can dream.


----------



## H 2 H

From what I understand there is a _*Tsunami*_ warnings on the West Side of Vancouver Island this afternoon


----------



## Como

Mine has started making a rattling noise from the carburettor area, time to take a look.


----------



## Big_Wood

H 2 H said:


> From what I understand there is a _*Tsunami*_ warnings on the West Side of Vancouver Island this afternoon



at this time it is all good. the earthquake has tamed. no more aftershocks and no evacuations happened. if i wouldn't have hogtied that SOB you never know what would have happened :msp_smile:


----------



## o8f150

120 pages almost here


----------



## Walt41

I went outside to feed the guard geese and could hear my slightly modified 41 quake running strong at the tree farm, the boys are cutting up some maple chunks that a tree service dropped off, I asked yesterday if they wanted a big saw but they said it is too heavy, looks like they really like that little saw.


----------



## stihl023/5

diggers_dad said:


> Walt41,
> 
> Here's the original post. Is that what you needed?



Cool I want one. thanks


----------



## Big_Wood

i might not live this down but i'm gonna state my opinion anyways. i tried an ms 240 that one of my buddies rented yesterday. i wasn't impressed at all and i think i would rather use the earthquake. i think the ms 240 is 42cc too. just seems like a gutless turd. more gutless then the earthquake 38cc :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Streblerm

Those side adjusters are also available anywhere you can buy homelite parts. FYI. And thanks for the part#!

Tension Adjustment - [308767001] - $4.81


----------



## diggers_dad

Streblerm said:


> Those side adjusters are also available anywhere you can buy homelite parts. FYI. And thanks for the part#!
> 
> Tension Adjustment - [308767001] - $4.81



How did that become a Homelite part? I've never seen Homelite cross over to any of these or the RedMax clones.


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> How did that become a Homelite part? I've never seen Homelite cross over to any of these or the RedMax clones.


Hmmmm........

There's a Ryobi/Homelite connection, and a Ryobi/RedMax connection, but not a RedMax/Homelite connection as far as I knew.


----------



## Streblerm

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Hmmmm........
> 
> There's a Ryobi/Homelite connection, and a Ryobi/RedMax connection, but not a RedMax/Homelite connection as far as I knew.



The new Ryobi 46cc saws are also badged as Homelites. I'm not 100% sure but I think the connection is MTD. I think you're right, there is no Homelite/Redmax connection. I suspect the Husqvarna buyout of Redmax severed the Ryobi/Redmax connection which is why the new Ryobi saws are rebadged something else.


----------



## stihl023/5

120 pages and still goingopcorn:


----------



## diggers_dad

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Hmmmm........
> 
> There's a Ryobi/Homelite connection, and a Ryobi/RedMax connection, but not a RedMax/Homelite connection as far as I knew.





Streblerm said:


> The new Ryobi 46cc saws are also badged as Homelites. I'm not 100% sure but I think the connection is MTD. I think you're right, there is no Homelite/Redmax connection. I suspect the Husqvarna buyout of Redmax severed the Ryobi/Redmax connection which is why the new Ryobi saws are rebadged something else.



I was aware of the Ryobi / Homelite connection in the 46 cc and under range as I use parts from one to repair the other. There are also some 38 cc John Deere saws that are Homelites / Ryobis. The MTD connection makes sense, as does the Husqvarna buyout. Thanks.


----------



## Chris-PA

I still don't see the connection though. Ryobi bought saws from two different manufactures (MTD did too) - so how does the adjuster from the first manufacturer get to become a part for saws of the second?


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


> 120 pages and still goingopcorn:



you guys are sick,, just plain sick,,,, all of you to the corner and pray to the chainsaw gods


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> you guys are sick,, just plain sick,,,, all of you to the corner and pray to the chainsaw gods



I know but isn't it just pure fun playing with them :msp_wink:


----------



## milkman

Question about the EQ that I haven't seen. I've opened up the muffler and put the outside chain adjuster on and will remove the base gasket when I get back from vacation. One other mod I'd like to do is change the sprocket to a rim and drum, anybody got any ideas what will fit? If no answer here, maybe a call to Baileys will work.


----------



## Streblerm

milkman said:


> Question about the EQ that I haven't seen. I've opened up the muffler and put the outside chain adjuster on and will remove the base gasket when I get back from vacation. One other mod I'd like to do is change the sprocket to a rim and drum, anybody got any ideas what will fit? If no answer here, maybe a call to Baileys will work.



As far as I know no rim/drum sprocket is available. The sprocket drives the oil pump and it isn't a really common saw. I was looking to change a redmax over to .325 and came up with nothing on either a .325 drum or a rim/sprocket. If you find anything I'd love to know.


----------



## Streblerm

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I still don't see the connection though. Ryobi bought saws from two different manufactures (MTD did too) - so how does the adjuster from the first manufacturer get to become a part for saws of the second?



I think MTD bought the Ryobi name. My guess is that any *** with the Ryobi name is now MTD and MTD is supporting parts from previous models. Just like if you bought parts for a Redmax today it would be through Husqvarna.


----------



## rmihalek

Here's a modded EQ making some easy work on a solid piece of red oak.

[video=youtube;OioN4rFofB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OioN4rFofB0[/video]


----------



## Chris-PA

Streblerm said:


> As far as I know no rim/drum sprocket is available. The sprocket drives the oil pump and it isn't a really common saw. I was looking to change a redmax over to .325 and came up with nothing on either a .325 drum or a rim/sprocket. If you find anything I'd love to know.


I believe the GZ4500 is 0.325, so if you can find a sprocket for that you should be good. Probably pricey though.


----------



## Streblerm

Yeah, I think the .325 drum was like $30 and I just decided to stick with the lo-pro chain and a 14" bar. I have quite a few 16" .325 chains but it just wasnt worth the hassle. I find that I like the lo-pro chain anyway. Less to sharpen.

as far as I know there are no rim/drum options though.


----------



## Chris-PA

Even the RedMax 3/8 Lo Pro sprockets are not cheap. However, having learned about the various brands that use this design, now including the Earthquake, I've got a couple spares. But that trick doesn't work for the 0.325 GZ4500 sprockets as I don't think they were used elsewhere.

It looks like the sprocket used on the mid sized G5000 series of saws has a different part number although it is also 0.325. The Chinese are making a lot of those.


----------



## diggers_dad

Streblerm said:


> As far as I know no rim/drum sprocket is available. The sprocket drives the oil pump and it isn't a really common saw. I was looking to change a redmax over to .325 and came up with nothing on either a .325 drum or a rim/sprocket. If you find anything I'd love to know.





WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Even the RedMax 3/8 Lo Pro sprockets are not cheap. However, having learned about the various brands that use this design, now including the Earthquake, I've got a couple spares. But that trick doesn't work for the 0.325 GZ4500 sprockets as I don't think they were used elsewhere.
> 
> It looks like the sprocket used on the mid sized G5000 series of saws has a different part number although it is also 0.325. The Chinese are making a lot of those.



I have noticed the .325 Poulan clutch and drum fit the crank (threads and shaft diameter) on the EQ. It's too small for the chain brake and won't run the oil pump, but I wonder if it could be modified to work? If so, there are surely a world of those parts out there to be had.


----------



## cmarti

Ryobi is now connected to MTD. I have odered parts for a Ryobi Trimmer and they are MTD parts. The trimmer shared some parts on an MTD(Bolens) cultivator I have. I think they switched where they subbed Ryobi saws when Husqvarna bought Redmax. MTD saws (Cub Cadet, MTD, Remington) are from a different Chinese manufacturer. There are some threads here on the 5520. Craftsman sold this version of the 5520 as well. It get's tough to keep track. I think the Earthquake is a Redmax clone with changes, while the Ryobi was Redmax built(in China).


----------



## Philbert

I thought Ryobi was owned by Home Depot?

Philbert


----------



## dff110

*Carb Adjustment*

I have run my Quake a few times before, but never really gave it a work out. I cut almost a cord of wood with it today, and it was running a little rich (It ran pretty well out of the box, so I never fooled with it). Took it apart and cleaned it, then loosened up the carb, turned it sideways and used a piece of brake line to pull the needles out. Cut a slit in each one for easier adjustment, and put everything back together. Adjusted the carb to the normal specs I use of 3/4 and 1 turn open. 

When I started it back up, it would only with the choke on, so I opened up the low side some more. All in all, after a half hour of fooling around with it, I still can't get it nailed down. This thing in a PITA to adjust and very hard to hear it 4 stroke with the stock muffler. The major problem is after running full throttle, it will idle very high for a long time before it slows down to a normal idle. I have never run into that before.

Has anyone else had problems adjusting these?


----------



## diggers_dad

dff110 said:


> I have run my Quake a few times before, but never really gave it a work out. I cut almost a cord of wood with it today, and it was running a little rich (It ran pretty well out of the box, so I never fooled with it). Took it apart and cleaned it, then loosened up the carb, turned it sideways and used a piece of brake line to pull the needles out. Cut a slit in each one for easier adjustment, and put everything back together. Adjusted the carb to the normal specs I use of 3/4 and 1 turn open.
> 
> When I started it back up, it would only with the choke on, so I opened up the low side some more. All in all, after a half hour of fooling around with it, I still can't get it nailed down. This thing in a PITA to adjust and very hard to hear it 4 stroke with the stock muffler. The major problem is after running full throttle, it will idle very high for a long time before it slows down to a normal idle. I have never run into that before.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems adjusting these?



Sounds like an air leak or you got some trash in the carb when you had it apart.


----------



## o8f150

dff110 said:


> I have run my Quake a few times before, but never really gave it a work out. I cut almost a cord of wood with it today, and it was running a little rich (It ran pretty well out of the box, so I never fooled with it). Took it apart and cleaned it, then loosened up the carb, turned it sideways and used a piece of brake line to pull the needles out. Cut a slit in each one for easier adjustment, and put everything back together. Adjusted the carb to the normal specs I use of 3/4 and 1 turn open.
> 
> When I started it back up, it would only with the choke on, so I opened up the low side some more. All in all, after a half hour of fooling around with it, I still can't get it nailed down. This thing in a PITA to adjust and very hard to hear it 4 stroke with the stock muffler. The major problem is after running full throttle, it will idle very high for a long time before it slows down to a normal idle. I have never run into that before.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems adjusting these?



gut the muffler and it will run a lot better and will probably adjust out right,,,, but on the other hand i have found that the fuel pick up is at the tank opening which makes adjusting of the carb a pain


----------



## milkman

dff110 said:


> I have run my Quake a few times before, but never really gave it a work out. I cut almost a cord of wood with it today, and it was running a little rich (It ran pretty well out of the box, so I never fooled with it). Took it apart and cleaned it, then loosened up the carb, turned it sideways and used a piece of brake line to pull the needles out. Cut a slit in each one for easier adjustment, and put everything back together. Adjusted the carb to the normal specs I use of 3/4 and 1 turn open.
> 
> When I started it back up, it would only with the choke on, so I opened up the low side some more. All in all, after a half hour of fooling around with it, I still can't get it nailed down. This thing in a PITA to adjust and very hard to hear it 4 stroke with the stock muffler. The major problem is after running full throttle, it will idle very high for a long time before it slows down to a normal idle. I have never run into that before.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems adjusting these?



Is there a difference in the hi and lo needle, did you put them back in the right spot? Just shooting in the dark.:msp_confused:


----------



## rmihalek

My gut feeling tells me that the choked down muffler is interfering with the carb adjustment. I agree with 08 that you should gut the muffler then work on the carb adjustments. I think the stock muffler opening is about the size of pencil eraser. I don't know how any engine could run with an outlet that small.


----------



## dff110

diggers_dad said:


> Sounds like an air leak or you got some trash in the carb when you had it apart.



I don't know where an air leak would have come from, and I made sure to blow all of the dirt out of the bar box before I did anything. But I think I'm going to fully remove the carb and open it up to clean everything, then make sure everything is correct.



o8f150 said:


> gut the muffler and it will run a lot better and will probably adjust out right,,,, but on the other hand i have found that the fuel pick up is at the tank opening which makes adjusting of the carb a pain



Gutting the muffler is on my list of things to do. I want to use heat and a dremel to open it up and remove everything rather than drilling though it. Nothing wrong with the drilling method, but I like to do things neatly. But my dremel died, and I haven't gotten a new one yet.



milkman said:


> Is there a difference in the hi and lo needle, did you put them back in the right spot? Just shooting in the dark.:msp_confused:



When I had then out, they seemed to be the same size. Which is odd to me, most are different sizes. But I only removed one at a time, so I know that isn't the problem


Just getting a screw driver in there to turn it is a pain in the **s, I was getting frustrated so I put it away until tomorrow....besides, it was almost time for the race :smile2:


----------



## Chris-PA

dff110 said:


> I don't know where an air leak would have come from, and I made sure to blow all of the dirt out of the bar box before I did anything. But I think I'm going to fully remove the carb and open it up to clean everything, then make sure everything is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Gutting the muffler is on my list of things to do. I want to use heat and a dremel to open it up and remove everything rather than drilling though it. Nothing wrong with the drilling method, but I like to do things neatly. But my dremel died, and I haven't gotten a new one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> When I had then out, they seemed to be the same size. Which is odd to me, most are different sizes. But I only removed one at a time, so I know that isn't the problem
> 
> 
> Just getting a screw driver in there to turn it is a pain in the **s, I was getting frustrated so I put it away until tomorrow....besides, it was almost time for the race :smile2:


It's possible the carb gasket got damaged and is letting air in behind the carb. A dremel may have a hard time on the muffler. I've used a die grinder. 

This worked pretty well on the non-cat muffler: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/227548.htm I expect it would work well as a way to get to and remove the Cat material too.


----------



## naturelover

Mine seem to like the carb screws out further than normal. I think about 2 turns from seated on the H, and 1-1/4 or more on the L is where I'm at on my 4.

They are hard to hear 4-stroking, really have to listen for it if you still have the stock muffler.


----------



## naturelover

Speaking of the Quake.

Buddies and I got to do some cutting today...







The Quake performed flawlessly. Put around 2 tanks through it, we ended up with 3 loads of wood between us. I think its waking up a little, it was cutting really well today, throwing sawdust like a pro. 

Got one truckload of wood split and cut, and decided it was time for lunch. A nice little campfire and roasted hotdogs got us ready for the next loads. Man, those were some of the best hotdogs I've had.. mmmmm...

Cutting up my load, did get it pinched in an overhanging log, and had to get cut out. I and the Quake were grateful though, but the Shindy 500 was ready if it would have really been needed. Never leave home with just one saw... 

Afterward though, was thinking I should have taken the 441, as we ran into someone down below us cutting some poplar and hickory. It was probably a good 35" or better, and he had a Husky 450 or 460 buried in it, poor thing was definitely straining. On the plus side, if they do decide its too big, might be something for the 441 to take a whack at... 

All in all, a great day of firewood gathering, some good food, and some more time behind the Quake.






Next time will have to take some more pictures though...

(and take a picture before unloading half the truck. )


----------



## diggers_dad

dff110 said:


> I have run my Quake a few times before, but never really gave it a work out. I cut almost a cord of wood with it today, and it was running a little rich (It ran pretty well out of the box, so I never fooled with it). Took it apart and cleaned it, then loosened up the carb, turned it sideways and used a piece of brake line to pull the needles out. Cut a slit in each one for easier adjustment, and put everything back together. Adjusted the carb to the normal specs I use of 3/4 and 1 turn open.
> 
> When I started it back up, it would only with the choke on, so I opened up the low side some more. All in all, after a half hour of fooling around with it, I still can't get it nailed down. This thing in a PITA to adjust and very hard to hear it 4 stroke with the stock muffler. The major problem is after running full throttle, it will idle very high for a long time before it slows down to a normal idle. I have never run into that before.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems adjusting these?





o8f150 said:


> gut the muffler and it will run a lot better and will probably adjust out right,,,, but on the other hand i have found that the fuel pick up is at the tank opening which makes adjusting of the carb a pain





rmihalek said:


> My gut feeling tells me that the choked down muffler is interfering with the carb adjustment. I agree with 08 that you should gut the muffler then work on the carb adjustments. I think the stock muffler opening is about the size of pencil eraser. I don't know how any engine could run with an outlet that small.



I was going off of his statement about it running so well before. If it ran great without the muffler mod before, it should also have ran well after he re-assembled. I agree the MM makes a big difference, I just didn't think that was the problem.



dff110 said:


> I don't know where an air leak would have come from, and I made sure to blow all of the dirt out of the bar box before I did anything. But I think I'm going to fully remove the carb and open it up to clean everything, then make sure everything is correct.





WoodHeatWarrior said:


> It's possible the carb gasket got damaged and is letting air in behind the carb.



That was what I was thinking... a little piece of something between the carburetor and housing. If that's the only area you worked on, it has to be something in that area.


----------



## H 2 H

naturelover said:


> Mine seem to like the carb screws out further than normal. I think about 2 turns from seated on the H, and 1-1/4 or more on the L is where I'm at on my 4.
> 
> They are hard to hear 4-stroking, really have to listen for it if you still have the stock muffler.




It depends on the mod's you do

My pair of 250's that I have; have different settings on the carb and both have the same carb but the MM and the cleaning up on the ports are different

I only have one Earthquake modded

You just have to play with them to find the sweet spot :msp_wink:


----------



## cmarti

Philbert said:


> I thought Ryobi was owned by Home Depot?
> 
> Philbert



Could be. Maybe they just sub each piece of *** to different Manufacturers and put the "Ryobi" on it....and MTD got the trimmer:dunno:


----------



## Streblerm

cmarti said:


> Could be. Maybe they just sub each piece of *** to different Manufacturers and put the "Ryobi" on it....and MTD got the trimmer:dunno:



Alright, I did a little research and apparently MTD sold Ryobi power tools to TTI (TechTronic Industries) in 2004. TTI owns Homelite, Ryobi, Milwaukee, AEG, Hoover and Dirt Devil. I was incorrect as it doesnt seem that there is any link between MTD and Homelite other than MTD once owning Ryobi ***. There is a strong link now between Homelite and Ryobi since they have the same parent company.

What is eluding me is the relationship between Redmax and Ryobi. Maybe it was just that redmax was struggling a bit and was willing to trade brand identity for distribution. That could explain why there are so many Redmax clones sold through legitimate retail channels. Redmax probably sold or licensed their technology to anyone who would have it. I imagine that changed when Husky acquired Redmax. If that is the case it was a shrewd move. Sell a solid but dated design and maintain your newer (strato) technology for sale to a big spender.

Then there is the question of the relationship between vacuum cleaners and chainsaws. That one we may never know.

Without question Home Depot does not own Ryobi or any other power tool manufacturer.


----------



## o8f150

what i can't figure out is this,,,, if the earthquakes are such a piece of junk why has there been so much wood been cut with one since i started this thread with no problems,,,,, something to think about:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,, i think i will go fix some breakfast and then take a healthy dump and ponder over this question


----------



## o8f150

oh yea,,, guess alot of people must be interested in this thread,, look at this 

Replies: 1,815
Views: 52,095


----------



## roncoinc

o8f150 said:


> oh yea,,, guess alot of people must be interested in this thread,, look at this
> 
> Replies: 1,815
> Views: 52,095



Because it's like looking at an accident,,glad it happened to somebody else !
but still gotta look.


----------



## o8f150

well crap,,,, i need to buy a few more now if the prices ever come down,,, i just sold my last one,,, cut a lot of wood with it and still sold it for a profit


----------



## stihl023/5

Now ya gotta cut wood with one of those expensive saws.:msp_scared:


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


> Now ya gotta cut wood with one of those expensive saws.:msp_scared:



did that last week,,, 22" diameter hickory, i had to break out the 372


----------



## Big_Wood

so you have no more earthquakes scott? you know what to do. how are we supposed to take you seriously when you don't update your sig :msp_sneaky:. another question. what about the earthquake and wild thing race with matt. i'm thinking you took a little scare to that race so sold all your quakes in order to not participate. shame. i don't blame you though that wild thing sure is scary  you'd think an earthquake would be more scary but there's just something about the green and purple with a pipe on it


----------



## Philbert

o8f150 said:


> well crap,,,, i need to buy a few more now if the prices ever come down,,, i just sold my last one,,, cut a lot of wood with it and still sold it for a profit



Bought it, promoted it, and sold it before the warranty ran out?

Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> well crap,,,, i need to buy a few more now if the prices ever come down,,, i just sold my last one,,, cut a lot of wood with it and still sold it for a profit



I still have two still in the boxes they came in before the prices went up :msp_smile:

What was that TV show called "Let's Make a Deal" :jester:


----------



## cmarti

Streblerm said:


> Alright, I did a little research and apparently MTD sold Ryobi power tools to TTI (TechTronic Industries) in 2004. TTI owns Homelite, Ryobi, Milwaukee, AEG, Hoover and Dirt Devil. I was incorrect as it doesnt seem that there is any link between MTD and Homelite other than MTD once owning Ryobi ***. There is a strong link now between Homelite and Ryobi since they have the same parent company.
> 
> What is eluding me is the relationship between Redmax and Ryobi. Maybe it was just that redmax was struggling a bit and was willing to trade brand identity for distribution. That could explain why there are so many Redmax clones sold through legitimate retail channels. Redmax probably sold or licensed their technology to anyone who would have it. I imagine that changed when Husky acquired Redmax. If that is the case it was a shrewd move. Sell a solid but dated design and maintain your newer (strato) technology for sale to a big spender.
> 
> Then there is the question of the relationship between vacuum cleaners and chainsaws. That one we may never know.
> 
> Without question Home Depot does not own Ryobi or any other power tool manufacturer.



It's all tough to keep sorted out. The Ryobi and MTD trimmers are still the same at the box store....maybe Ryobi TTI makes them for MTD?......or they both sub out to the same chinese factory? It makes finding parts interesting, and hard to know what is a decent value under one label. Thanks for the research. 

For what it's worth, my Ryobi trimmer, saw and Bolens cultivator give me no more problems than my Stihl Trimmer, Backpack Blower, Saws and Echo blower....just not as strong.


----------



## o8f150

westcoaster90 said:


> so you have no more earthquakes scott? you know what to do. how are we supposed to take you seriously when you don't update your sig :msp_sneaky:. another question. what about the earthquake and wild thing race with matt. i'm thinking you took a little scare to that race so sold all your quakes in order to not participate. shame. i don't blame you though that wild thing sure is scary  you'd think an earthquake would be more scary but there's just something about the green and purple with a pipe on it



the guy was suppose to be here this morn and never showed so i guess it stays now:smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## Big_Wood

o8f150 said:


> the guy was suppose to be here this morn and never showed so i guess it stays now:smile2::smile2::smile2:



you better get rid of it quick. matts gonna wanna race soon


----------



## o8f150

westcoaster90 said:


> you better get rid of it quick. matts gonna wanna race soon



let that midget bring it on


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> let that midget bring it on



I don't feel bad now I just realized there are alot of midgets around :msp_ohmy:


----------



## diggers_dad

Philbert said:


> Bought it, promoted it, and sold it before the warranty ran out?
> 
> Philbert



Classic used car salesman trick. We should have seen it sooner. D'oh!:bang:



H 2 H said:


> I don't feel bad now I just realized there are alot of midgets around :msp_ohmy:



Some of us more of the "mental midget" variety. Speaking only for myself. Sort of. :msp_unsure:


----------



## o8f150

:bang::bang::bang: a customer come by a while ago,, he knew i had been selling saws,, his eyes count that little earthquake with the 12" b/c and a 50.00 bill came out of his pocket,, i was thinking do i really want to sell it,,, hey,,, money talks and bs walks,,, and he had the money so out the freaking door it went,,, but i have a few other saws lined up for in the morn,, not to bad,, paid 36 for it,, topped a few dozen trees and got 50 for it,, i think i did ok,,, the only bad thing i was in love with that little saw,,, but the 50 felt better in my pocket too:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: and no i am not out of the build off


----------



## MechanicMatt

Scott???? How did you know I am the shortest guy in my family??? A the other guys are over 6 foot, me Im only 5'10''. But don't worry they all only run Stihl's, me I know swedish girls are hotter. 

Now, whats this I hear your all out of quakes?? DUDE! WTF?!? You yourself sent me the rest the parts to get the Poulan running?? Now what the FUDGE man? I was gonna start "building" a mean chain for it, be sure to stack the cards in my favor, you know wicked saw, wicked chain, softest wood I could find. Make it look like a contender, now you gotta go and sell the competition:msp_sneaky:


----------



## o8f150

MechanicMatt said:


> Scott???? How did you know I am the shortest guy in my family??? A the other guys are over 6 foot, me Im only 5'10''. But don't worry they all only run Stihl's, me I know swedish girls are hotter.
> 
> Now, whats this I hear your all out of quakes?? DUDE! WTF?!? You yourself sent me the rest the parts to get the Poulan running?? Now what the FUDGE man? I was gonna start "building" a mean chain for it, be sure to stack the cards in my favor, you know wicked saw, wicked chain, softest wood I could find. Make it look like a contender, now you gotta go and sell the competition:msp_sneaky:



now don't get your panties in a bunch :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,, i have something else lined up,, by tomorrow afternoon i will have another saw torn down on the bench and ready to build,, i already have a 8" dia rotted pine log


----------



## dff110

Finally got around to doing the muffler mod on the quake! I think I opened it up plenty wide. Should run a lot better, and be able to hear it four stroking now.






This is the Catalytic Converter material that comes out of it. It is magnetic, not sure what it is made of. I know the cats out of cars are worth a lot of cash, anyone have a clue if this would be too?





Also, think I found the problem I was having with adjusting the carb.



Whoever guessed an air leak was the problem, you deserve a beer.  I took the carb apart, and cleaned it all out with carb cleaner anyway just in case. Got it all back together, but it was too dark to run it and try to adjust the carb. These things really are a pain to adjust with the recoil handle in the way.


----------



## tallguys

dff110 said:


> This is the Catalytic Converter material that comes out of it. It is magnetic, not sure what it is made of. I know the cats out of cars are worth a lot of cash, anyone have a clue if this would be too?



Looks like a clump of mouldy noodles, and I wouldn't hold out thinking it was worth anything more.

FWIW, I just can't believe this thread is at 123 pages all about some chi-com chainsaw. I'll withhold any other opinions about that.


----------



## o8f150

tallguys said:


> FWIW, I just can't believe this thread is at 123 pages all about some chi-com chainsaw. I'll withhold any other opinions about that.



here we go again


----------



## H 2 H

I have to get these three Stihl saws finished so I can get back to the chi-com chainsaw :msp_ohmy:


----------



## milkman

o8f150 said:


> here we go again



Don't bother me none, I'm used to the hating, since I drive a Prius. It's all from people who don't know any better.


----------



## Philbert

milkman said:


> Don't bother me none, I'm used to the hating, since I drive a Prius.



What size bar and chain you runnin' on that Prius?

(Ham radio guys love them - they are like a rolling power source!)

Philbert


----------



## tallguys

milkman said:


> Don't bother me none, I'm used to the hating, since I drive a Prius. It's all from people who don't know any better.



Nothing to do with hating. In your example you mention a Toyota, a company that develops it's own technology and provides good paying jobs to North Americans.

In contrast with a Chinese company that certainly does not worry about honouring copyrights or patents, provides no decent employment outside of China, all the while spewing tons of pollution into the environment as they are exempt from any and all environmental initiatives. 

Keep buying that junk and enjoy providing your part to the dismantling of American and Canadian companies. But that is okay, people just don't know any better.

Right...


----------



## Justsaws

These EarthQuake/BlueMax/PowerHorse/Green--------/etc. saws are starting to show up in the used market much more often. Still not seeing any Hitachi or Tanakas though. Probably Sears selling the Blue Max being why I see more of that "brand" than the others. The Ryobis have come and gone. For as many different places that sell the EarthQuakes I hardly ever see them for sale used.


----------



## milkman

tallguys said:


> Nothing to do with hating. In your example you mention a Toyota, a company that develops it's own technology and provides good paying jobs to North Americans.
> 
> In contrast with a Chinese company that certainly does not worry about honouring copyrights or patents, provides no decent employment outside of China, all the while spewing tons of pollution into the environment as they are exempt from any and all environmental initiatives.
> 
> Keep buying that junk and enjoy providing your part to the dismantling of American and Canadian companies. But that is okay, people just don't know any better.
> 
> Right...




Can't wait for the knock off, would love to get a new Chinese Prius for $8K.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Chris-PA

tallguys said:


> Nothing to do with hating. In your example you mention a Toyota, a company that develops it's own technology and provides good paying jobs to North Americans.
> 
> In contrast with a Chinese company that certainly does not worry about honouring copyrights or patents, provides no decent employment outside of China, all the while spewing tons of pollution into the environment as they are exempt from any and all environmental initiatives.
> 
> Keep buying that junk and enjoy providing your part to the dismantling of American and Canadian companies. But that is okay, people just don't know any better.
> 
> Right...


We didn't buy them new, they were used/demos/returns or old stock clearanced out by the importer after failing to sell for whatever reason. They're basically used saws of obsolete design and provide no more benefit to their manufacturer than does any other used saw you may buy on eBay. How much money do you think the Chinese made off my $40 saw? Probably the same as they would have if it had sold retail, as the shipment was likely paid for ahead of time - somebody else already took a loss on it. So climb off your high horse - it's American, Canadian and European companies that outsourced all that work to China to begin with, how many tears shall I shed for them now? 

All those foreign manufacturers assembling products in the US will leave in a heartbeat the moment financial conditions cause them to decide they can make more money assembling elsewhere. Usually, beyond the people that actually work there, the rest of the local population is forced to pay for the tax breaks and incentives to attract and keep them there.


----------



## Philbert

milkman said:


> Can't wait for the knock off, would love to get a new Chinese Prius for $8K.



Not if the batteries start catching fire. . . .

Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

:sword: :msp_ohmy:


----------



## diggers_dad

dff110 said:


> Finally got around to doing the muffler mod on the quake! I think I opened it up plenty wide. Should run a lot better, and be able to hear it four stroking now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Catalytic Converter material that comes out of it. It is magnetic, not sure what it is made of. I know the cats out of cars are worth a lot of cash, anyone have a clue if this would be too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, think I found the problem I was having with adjusting the carb.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever guessed an air leak was the problem, you deserve a beer.  I took the carb apart, and cleaned it all out with carb cleaner anyway just in case. Got it all back together, but it was too dark to run it and try to adjust the carb. These things really are a pain to adjust with the recoil handle in the way.



Me! Me! I thought it was an air leak! 

Make mine a root beer.

Seriously, glad you got it figured out and hope you have some fun with it.

dd


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> u can do better than that....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: more quake posts....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> I think we are making the Earthquake one of the most recognized saws in north America....not that they deserve it....but now Sears and Menards are both selling them and Menards has dropped the Efco's...great saws....go figure...its a crazy world we live in. I am keeping my Efco's forever.....the 152 and 156 are awesome......the real deal. But they cost more than $35.....




I could but I'm on double secret probation (Like "Animal House" the Movie) :msp_ohmy:

Sears here drop the whole line but my brother told me they saw them at Walmart I can't believe what there charging;I have to see it for myself


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> here we go again





H 2 H said:


> I have to get these three Stihl saws finished so I can get back to the chi-com chainsaw :msp_ohmy:





Justsaws said:


> These EarthQuake/BlueMax/PowerHorse/Green--------/etc. saws are starting to show up in the used market much more often. Still not seeing any Hitachi or Tanakas though. Probably Sears selling the Blue Max being why I see more of that "brand" than the others. The Ryobis have come and gone. For as many different places that sell the EarthQuakes I hardly ever see them for sale used.





Philbert said:


> Not if the batteries start catching fire. . . .
> 
> Philbert





Stephen C. said:


> I need a saw that runs. I can buy one with a 16 inch bar and chain for $35 delivered to my door fifty miles from the nearest saw shop. It gets here and it is new, never seen wood. If it only lasts a day I have broke even over renting one. I have some mechanical ability so it will last more than a day. I bought 6. Nobody else offers anything even close for 3 times the money. Are they throw away saws...yes...but that time is some time in the future. It is all for fun. I have my Dolmar 7900 if things get serious and my Poulan 8500 if I need a trip in the time machine, but the Quake does a good job for what it is. I can't buy the bar and chain deliverd for what they cost me.



What if I use parts from my second hand $35 Chinese saw to repair my $300 Japanese made saw while I'm waiting on parts from Sweden, Italy and Germany to repair even more expensive saws for other people? 

Or, what if I loan out one of these $35 paperweights to someone and they like it better than their overpriced Stihl or Husky? 

Bottom line, you can't compare apples to oranges. These are not brand new saws right off the retailers shelves. Are they worth 3 times the money? Don't think so, 'cause none of us are buying them at $70. Are they worth $35 or $40 for a little porting practice and fun? 120+ pages say YES! 

Now let's go cut some wood and leave the political debates for a different site.


----------



## casual cutter

McKann said:


> I posted on this thread a while back. I wrote about how I thought it was crazy that folks buy cheap Chinese crap. F the US, F our economy, F good workmanship, right? But guess what... My posts were deleted. Apparently I don't know what AS is all about (as one member told me before my part was removed.) You're right brother, I didn't. I didn't realize it was about censorship and buying cheap imported trash. Now I do. Ban me, delete my post, make some asinine joke about how I'm new and don't know a damn thing. because I've seen enough and I know for sure that I don't want to partake.



I'm not disagreeing with you, but this site seems to prefer to keep threads, and subforum material for that matter, more or less on topic. Essentially this provides the ability for all users to seek info pertaining to, in the case of this subforum, *chainsaws.* I have seen harmless posts moved, simply for this reason. Politically charged dialogue can quite often snowball, detracting from the threads original purpose.

The posters here probably know collectively more about saws than any other single web forum that I know of, so it is definitely a valuable resource, no?

You do know there's other subforums here, like "Off Topic" and "Political," where you can pretty much post whatever you want, right?


----------



## Steve NW WI

McKann said:


> I posted on this thread a while back. I wrote about how I thought it was crazy that folks buy cheap Chinese crap. F the US, F our economy, F good workmanship, right? But guess what... My posts were deleted. Apparently I don't know what AS is all about (as one member told me before my part was removed.) You're right brother, I didn't. I didn't realize it was about censorship and buying cheap imported trash. Now I do. Ban me, delete my post, make some asinine joke about how I'm new and don't know a damn thing. because I've seen enough and I know for sure that I don't want to partake.



Your posts were not deleted. There are two of your posts in this thread, if there were any prior to these two, I didn't look for them. These sound like the ones you're describing:



McKann said:


> True story. I rarely work on disposable saws even if I'm getting paid. Heck, half the time the dealers won't even service em if they show signs of use. And yeah they are cheap. In cost and quality. I wouldn't buy a saw that's made outta plastic and weak toy car metal and designed to the lowest possible price point. I've got some really good saws that have been running for 40-60 years and will keep on for decades to come. Maybe I'm the crazy one, but while some of y'all are out there buying disposable Chinese toy saws I'm picking up reliable American made tools for the same price.





McKann said:


> Clever selective quotation... I'm not trying to start a fight or complain. While back someone gave me an earthquake they couldn't get it running. Turned out easy to fix and I gave it to a friend to use while his saw was in the shop... Then the clutch self destructed. Saws like this seem to run good while they do, but they really aren't built to last or be rebuilt. If it's fun then by all means do it!



They're right where they always were, buried about 10 pages back.  While I may agree that these are disposable Chicom junk, what some of these guys are getting out of them is valuable experience in saw repair and modding. Yeah, some are just in it for a few bucks flipping saws. Capitalism strikes again. The very fact they were able to buy these saws dirt cheap as refurbs means they can afford to learn by trial and error, something you can't do with say a new MS441 P&C without substantial cash outlay if you go over the edge and trash it. One of these guys might just be the "AS Mod King" in a couple of years after a humble start like this.

I'd be justified giving you a trip to banned camp for complaining about site moderation, but I'm just going to give you a warning. I'd rather hear your response.


----------



## H 2 H

I just bought a new computer from and American Company; American brand you look inside and it isn't from USA


----------



## cmarti

Stephen C. said:


> I need a saw that runs. I can buy one with a 16 inch bar and chain for $35 delivered to my door fifty miles from the nearest saw shop. It gets here and it is new, never seen wood. If it only lasts a day I have broke even over renting one. I have some mechanical ability so it will last more than a day. I bought 6. Nobody else offers anything even close for 3 times the money. Are they throw away saws...yes...but that time is some time in the future. It is all for fun. I have my Dolmar 7900 if things get serious and my Poulan 8500 if I need a trip in the time machine, but the Quake does a good job for what it is. I can't buy the bar and chain deliverd for what they cost me.



With all those new saws, you should unload that old Poulan boat anchor. Probably just clogging up space. Let me know if I can help you out 8500


----------



## Chris-PA

McKann said:


> I posted on this thread a while back. I wrote about how I thought it was crazy that folks buy cheap Chinese crap. F the US, F our economy, F good workmanship, right? But guess what... My posts were deleted. Apparently I don't know what AS is all about (as one member told me before my part was removed.) You're right brother, I didn't. I didn't realize it was about censorship and buying cheap imported trash. Now I do. Ban me, delete my post, make some asinine joke about how I'm new and don't know a damn thing. because I've seen enough and I know for sure that I don't want to partake.


What saws do you own and where were they designed and made? As an engineer and product designer, it is not just important to me where it was made, but also where it was designed.

If you look at the saws in my signature line, with the exception of the Earthquake and the MS4018 all were designed in the US, and I believe made here (the Silver Eagle McCullochs may have been made in Mexico, I cannot find any markings). I'm presently porting and building up two more little Poulans - designed and made in the US. Most members here hate them, but I think the small Poulans are excellent designs and I use them to gather the wood that heats my home. 

The two exceptions are because I also really like the RedMax saw designs, and the MS4018 is a license built GZ400/4000 made in Taiwan and the Earthquake is mostly a parts saw for it. The reality is that the Earthquake CS3816 is a very good, if obsolete non-strato design, and the workmanship is not as bad as you make it out to be.

The reasons why stuff is manufactured in China and other low wage countries are manifold and complex, and it's not likely to be a fruitful discussion on a chainsaw forum.


----------



## Walt41

McKann said:


> I posted on this thread a while back. I wrote about how I thought it was crazy that folks buy cheap Chinese crap. F the US, F our economy, F good workmanship, right? But guess what... My posts were deleted. Apparently I don't know what AS is all about (as one member told me before my part was removed.) You're right brother, I didn't. I didn't realize it was about censorship and buying cheap imported trash. Now I do. Ban me, delete my post, make some asinine joke about how I'm new and don't know a damn thing. because I've seen enough and I know for sure that I don't want to partake.



Some dockworkers, crane operators, truckers, UPS guys and retailers may disagree with what these saws are doing to the economy.


----------



## o8f150

McKann said:


> I posted on this thread a while back. I wrote about how I thought it was crazy that folks buy cheap Chinese crap. F the US, F our economy, F good workmanship, right? But guess what... My posts were deleted. Apparently I don't know what AS is all about (as one member told me before my part was removed.) You're right brother, I didn't. I didn't realize it was about censorship and buying cheap imported trash. Now I do. Ban me, delete my post, make some asinine joke about how I'm new and don't know a damn thing. because I've seen enough and I know for sure that I don't want to partake.



you have got to be kidding me,, i will say it again,,, this is for fun,,, geez people,,, why is it that if you don't like a certain saw you need to get on here and post crap like this,, if you don't like the saw then fine, but we are having a blast with them


----------



## o8f150

dang,, i just checked on fleabay to maybe get another one,, 90.00 for one:bang::bang::bang::bang: i'm not paying that for one


----------



## brokenbudget

McKann said:


> I posted on this thread a while back. I wrote about how I thought it was crazy that folks buy cheap Chinese crap. F the US, F our economy, F good workmanship, right? But guess what... My posts were deleted. Apparently I don't know what AS is all about (as one member told me before my part was removed.) You're right brother, I didn't. I didn't realize it was about censorship and buying cheap imported trash. Now I do. Ban me, delete my post, make some asinine joke about how I'm new and don't know a damn thing. because I've seen enough and I know for sure that I don't want to partake.



how many american chainsaw companies are there? remind me:msp_confused: i'm not talking about the small few that are built in some out of the way small factories for other companies. we're all aware of them. just confused. and apart from the 'home owner' grade saws at those factories, how many american built 'pro' saws are built here? other than the dealer network, what's the difference between buying a husqvarna or one of these earthquakes?


----------



## tallguys

Walt41 said:


> Some dockworkers, crane operators, truckers, UPS guys and retailers may disagree with what these saws are doing to the economy.



Not to mention waste haulers, scrapyards and landfill operations. :msp_smile: Sorry, just couldn't help myself but you did open that door.


----------



## o8f150

tallguys said:


> Not to mention waste haulers, scrapyards and landfill operations. :msp_smile: Sorry, just couldn't help myself but you did open that door.



now that was funny,, i don't care who you are:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tallguys

o8f150 said:


> now that was funny,, i don't care who you are:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I have my moments... :msp_smile:


----------



## dswensen

McKann said:


> I posted on this thread a while back. I wrote about how I thought it was crazy that folks buy cheap Chinese crap. F the US, F our economy, F good workmanship, right? But guess what... My posts were deleted. Apparently I don't know what AS is all about (as one member told me before my part was removed.) You're right brother, I didn't. I didn't realize it was about censorship and buying cheap imported trash. Now I do. Ban me, delete my post, make some asinine joke about how I'm new and don't know a damn thing. because I've seen enough and I know for sure that I don't want to partake.



When the "American company" that hires the "American worker" to make an "American product" stops saying "F" the customer by making pure CRAP and asking me to pay a premium for it, then I will support them. I will pay for quality when I find it regardless of who made it. I haven't seen a car made by an "American company" that I would buy for a LONG time - not since my 1964 Mustang. My brother had a "Chevette" once - now there was a product to be proud of. I drive a Ford Taurus for work - a complete POS. 

Back to the fun - 3 Quakes in my inventory. All MM'd, one ported, one ported with base gasket removed. Three saws for $110. CHEAP FUN. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

I decided to open mine up a bit more. I tore everything down, opened the intake and exhaust some more and smoothed all the rough stuff between the case and cylinder. It's now right around 175 psi compression and started on the second pull. I haven't had a chance to get it into wood and tune it yet but hope to over the weekend. 

That chain is going to have to go. I just can't get a good bite with it. Has anyone filed the rakers WAY down on the chain that came with their saw?


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> I decided to open mine up a bit more. I tore everything down, opened the intake and exhaust some more and smoothed all the rough stuff between the case and cylinder. It's now right around 175 psi compression and started on the second pull. I haven't had a chance to get it into wood and tune it yet but hope to over the weekend.
> 
> That chain is going to have to go. I just can't get a good bite with it. Has anyone filed the rakers WAY down on the chain that came with their saw?



heck,, i couldn't get above 150 on any of mine


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> I decided to open mine up a bit more. I tore everything down, opened the intake and exhaust some more and smoothed all the rough stuff between the case and cylinder. It's now right around 175 psi compression and started on the second pull. I haven't had a chance to get it into wood and tune it yet but hope to over the weekend.
> 
> That chain is going to have to go. I just can't get a good bite with it. Has anyone filed the rakers WAY down on the chain that came with their saw?


Hmm - I just don't have a problem with that chain. It's going to be tough to get something that takes a bigger bite without going all the way to full 3/8, and then it really doesn't match the sprocket profile plus you're making it move a lot more wood from the wider kerf. 

I have not seen a significant difference between the WoodlandPro/Carlton and the 91PX chamfer chisel. People say the 91VXL is faster, but I've never tried it - the cutters look very similar to the Carlton though.

If you had a 0.325 sprocket then you could go with 20BPX/LPX, but those will be pricey.


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> dang,, i just checked on fleabay to maybe get another one,, 90.00 for one:bang::bang::bang::bang: i'm not paying that for one




:waaaht:


I know were there a couple........


----------



## H 2 H

diggers_dad said:


> I decided to open mine up a bit more. I tore everything down, opened the intake and exhaust some more and smoothed all the rough stuff between the case and cylinder. It's now right around 175 psi compression and started on the second pull. I haven't had a chance to get it into wood and tune it yet but hope to over the weekend.
> 
> That chain is going to have to go. I just can't get a good bite with it. Has anyone filed the rakers WAY down on the chain that came with their saw?



I clean the ports on the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ and made them like glass and it ran better but I didn't get that high of compression I didn't shave the cylinder or take out the head gasket out

I'm going to try filing down the rakers some more but I have three saws to finish on my bench before I can do anything else


----------



## dswensen

o8f150 said:


> heck,, i couldn't get above 150 on any of mine



Me too. In fact, I couldn't see a noticable difference when I removed the base gasket in mine. Blew about 140 both before and after. Even checked my gauge with a compressor - not quite believing what I measured. Gauge was good.


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> heck,, i couldn't get above 150 on any of mine





H 2 H said:


> I clean the ports on the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ and made them like glass and it ran better but I didn't get that high of compression I didn't shave the cylinder or take out the head gasket out
> 
> I'm going to try filing down the rakers some more but I have three saws to finish on my bench before I can do anything else





dswensen said:


> Me too. In fact, I couldn't see a noticable difference when I removed the base gasket in mine. Blew about 140 both before and after. Even checked my gauge with a compressor - not quite believing what I measured. Gauge was good.



I forgot to mention the piston. When I had it apart I knocked a chip off of the piston skirt. I didn't want to put it back in like that and had bought another piston and cylinder off of the bay from one of the members here. I checked that piston and noticed the casting was better quality and much nicer overall appearance. I installed it and checked it for clearance; seemed okay. It could be the piston made more of a difference than I originally thought. 

Also, when I smoothed the base of the cylinder and crankcase I used some 200 grit sandpaper (gently), then 300 grit, then finished off with 400 and some polishing. I may have taken off a bit more than just the rough spots when I did that. That's one of the great things about this saw. $35!!! I can experiment and not worry about breaking the bank. 

I have learned a lot off of this cheap little saw and still have more plans for changes as I go.



WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Hmm - I just don't have a problem with that chain. It's going to be tough to get something that takes a bigger bite without going all the way to full 3/8, and then it really doesn't match the sprocket profile plus you're making it move a lot more wood from the wider kerf.
> 
> I have not seen a significant difference between the WoodlandPro/Carlton and the 91PX chamfer chisel. People say the 91VXL is faster, but I've never tried it - the cutters look very similar to the Carlton though.
> 
> If you had a 0.325 sprocket then you could go with 20BPX/LPX, but those will be pricey.



I would LOVE to find a cheap .325 sprocket to go on it, but no luck so far. Maybe I'm just expecting too much out of the little chain. I'm used to running full chisel .325 or 3/8ths on everything else.


----------



## o8f150

you are right DD that is one of the good things about these,, if you screw it up your not out much


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> you are right DD that is one of the good things about these,, if you screw it up your not out much



Yes sir! And one thing you can be sure about - if I'm involved in it SOMETHING will get screwed up. :bang: 

I may not be smart, but I can lift heavy things. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philbert

diggers_dad said:


> I'm used to running full chisel .325 or 3/8ths on everything else.



Doesn't STIHL have full chisel 3/8 Low Profile ('Picco') chain you could run? STIHL PICCO

I used to think that swapping sprockets was a simple thing. Have been surprised how many differences there are between different spur sprockets especially, and how many saws/pitch combinations the Oregon product selector comes up empty for. I wonder how many of these 'blank spaces' are due to the lack of physical size matches, or if some are due to manufacturers specs/recommendations, lack of a simple feature (e.g. a notch to drive an oil pump gear), etc.

Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> you are right DD that is one of the good things about these,, if you screw it up your not out much



That's why I still have three of these saws :msp_ohmy:


----------



## H 2 H

Birch tree down time for the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ to see some more action


----------



## H 2 H

Pour down rain and blowing way to hard to many limbs falling down out there it was worth the drive thu


----------



## laddo90

*lost compression*

I just ported my quake again raising the exhaust and lowering the intake this time. After I was done I tested comp only 75 what happened?


----------



## diggers_dad

Philbert said:


> Doesn't STIHL have full chisel 3/8 Low Profile ('Picco') chain you could run? STIHL PICCO
> 
> I used to think that swapping sprockets was a simple thing. Have been surprised how many differences there are between different spur sprockets especially, and how many saws/pitch combinations the Oregon product selector comes up empty for. I wonder how many of these 'blank spaces' are due to the lack of physical size matches, or if some are due to manufacturers specs/recommendations, lack of a simple feature (e.g. a notch to drive an oil pump gear), etc.
> 
> Philbert



Thanks for the link! I had no idea such a chain existed. I'll be looking for that tomorrow.


----------



## o8f150

i can't freaking believe it,,,, a regular customer of mine called me tonight and wanted another earthquake,, he bought one about 3 weeks from me,, he said he likes it so much he wanted another one


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> i can't freaking believe it,,,, a regular customer of mine called me tonight and wanted another earthquake,, he bought one about 3 weeks from me,, he said he likes it so much he wanted another one


----------



## o8f150

Stephen C. said:


> that is great..........:msp_w00t::msp_w00t: I know a guy who has 6 of them....



well it sure in the hell ain't me


----------



## o8f150

stihl023/5 said:


>



"I have a potty mouth":msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## stihl023/5

I told you to stop selling them.

GFYI!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## old cookie

Just between us cabelas add today had them for $119.


----------



## BlueSmoke12

Two Earthquakes will be liberated in Minnesota tomorrow.

Time to do a little cutting and brushing on the deer hunting land.

Have got to get it done before the snow melts.

Seems like the damn deer ticks are out as soon as the snow is gone.....

Hoping for 30 degrees and sunny........:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## millbilly

Stephen C. said:


> you raised the exhaust port.....unless you milled the cylinder base the same amount you will lose compression Mill the bottom of the cylinder and check the squish....might want to raise the transfers the same amount you raised the exhaust and might have to mill the top of the piston ....on the other hand perhaps you just broke the ring putting it back together



If you mill the cylinder base and then the top of the piston where's the gain?


----------



## H 2 H

Oh; the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ got a work out this morning along with three other saws :msp_ohmy:

View attachment 282279


----------



## diggers_dad

Stephen C. said:


> it will lower the top of the exhaust port alowing the piston to compress the mixture before pushing it out. The piston only needs to me milled if it doesn't have enough squish area.
> On the other hand maybe the ring is just broke....the man raised the exhaust port and lost compression...it had to go somewhere...



For a throw away saw, it sure has been a great teaching tool for me. I've gotten more radical with these little saws than anything else I've worked on. I have certainly learned a few things along the way and gotten brave enough to try some new stuff. 

I blame Scott.


----------



## Chris-PA

Yup, now that I have the degree wheel I want to check out the timing on mine. It's possible the jug may come off for some additional grinding!


----------



## H 2 H

diggers_dad said:


> For a throw away saw, it sure has been a great teaching tool for me. I've gotten more radical with these little saws than anything else I've worked on. I have certainly learned a few things along the way and gotten brave enough to try some new stuff.
> 
> _*I blame Scott*_.




o8 is _*EVIL*_ !!!!!!


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> o8 is _*EVIL*_ !!!!!!



got that right and damn proud of it


----------



## H 2 H

My nephew and myself have used the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ alot the last couple days on some Alder trees and it didn't miss a beat

Like I've been talking in other threads I'm now using VP Racing fuel and that made a difference with the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ the racing fuel has a higher octane


----------



## BlueSmoke12

View attachment 282545
Used the Quake today to clear some deer hunting land. Used the opportunity to teach two of my sons some how to's of running a chain saw.

Brought home a lot of firewood for my suburban back yard bonfires.

Went through 3 tanks of fuel.

May slow down the bar oiler as the bar oil runs out before the gas tank is dry.

Saw idles good. 

High speed the saw stumbled a bit and took a few cycles before it hit a good clean high RPM. 

What do you think.....make the high setting a bit fatter?

All in all it as a good day. Sunny and 35 F in Central Minnesota.:msp_thumbsup:

View attachment 282541
View attachment 282542
View attachment 282543


----------



## diggers_dad

BlueSmoke12 said:


> View attachment 282545
> Used the Quake today to clear some deer hunting land. Used the opportunity to teach two of my sons some how to's of running a chain saw.
> 
> Brought home a lot of firewood for my suburban back yard bonfires.
> 
> Went through 3 tanks of fuel.
> 
> May slow down the bar oiler as the bar oil runs out before the gas tank is dry.
> 
> Saw idles good.
> 
> High speed the saw stumbled a bit and took a few cycles before it hit a good clean high RPM.
> 
> What do you think.....make the high setting a bit fatter?
> 
> All in all it as a good day. Sunny and 35 F in Central Minnesota.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 282541
> View attachment 282542
> View attachment 282543



Sounds like a GREAT day! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Chris-PA

BlueSmoke12 said:


> View attachment 282545
> Used the Quake today to clear some deer hunting land. Used the opportunity to teach two of my sons some how to's of running a chain saw.
> 
> Brought home a lot of firewood for my suburban back yard bonfires.
> 
> Went through 3 tanks of fuel.
> 
> May slow down the bar oiler as the bar oil runs out before the gas tank is dry.
> 
> Saw idles good.
> 
> High speed the saw stumbled a bit and took a few cycles before it hit a good clean high RPM.
> 
> What do you think.....make the high setting a bit fatter?
> 
> All in all it as a good day. Sunny and 35 F in Central Minnesota.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 282541
> View attachment 282542
> View attachment 282543



I'm glad the saw worked well, but to heck with that - sounds like a great day with the kids. Gotta enjoy whatever moments like that you can!


----------



## brokenbudget

BlueSmoke12 said:


> View attachment 282545
> Used the Quake today to clear some deer hunting land. Used the opportunity to teach two of my sons some how to's of running a chain saw.
> 
> Brought home a lot of firewood for my suburban back yard bonfires.
> 
> Went through 3 tanks of fuel.
> 
> May slow down the bar oiler as the bar oil runs out before the gas tank is dry.
> 
> Saw idles good.
> 
> High speed the saw stumbled a bit and took a few cycles before it hit a good clean high RPM.
> 
> What do you think.....make the high setting a bit fatter?
> 
> All in all it as a good day. Sunny and 35 F in Central Minnesota.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 282541
> View attachment 282542
> View attachment 282543



that's awsome! now after the weekend when the teacher asks the kids in the class what they did this weekend, after all the other kids tell wild stories of video games, he'll be the one with the coolest story.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## naturelover

Sounds like a wonderful day!

I didn't get to use the Quake today though, but it did get to go for a ride this evening in the cab of the truck.







This was just a little snow compared to what hit here during Sandy. Can see what it did to the timber.. 






At the bottom of the trail where we were cutting last weekend.






However, if the weather forecast holds true for this upcoming week, all the saws could be seeing some action.... :msp_ohmy:


----------



## stihl023/5

That is some nice looking woods.


----------



## diggers_dad

128 pages. Unbelievable. 

All things considered, the $35 I spent on the first Quake is responsible for me learning more about saws (dollar for dollar) than any other saw purchase I've made. Starting with an inexpensive, running saw and then modding it has been loads of fun and helped me get acquainted with some great folks here. 

I've worked on and modified the cheap Poulans and Homelites, but a clam shell really limits the possibilities. I've had professional saws to work on, but they're worth too much to get radical and risk destroying the saw. This little piece of import saw has been the perfect combination of low cost and pro-style construction to let me try some of the things I've always been a little skittish about. 

My thanks to 08 for starting the thread, to WoodHeatWarrior for communicating with me directly on several mods, and to everyone here who posted ideas about muffler mods, painting, porting, timing, setting squish, chain upgrades, on and on and on. This place is great. I love the little Quake and still have three more to play with after I blow up this one.


----------



## stihl023/5

diggers_dad said:


> 128 pages. Unbelievable.
> 
> All things considered, the $35 I spent on the first Quake is responsible for me learning more about saws (dollar for dollar) than any other saw purchase I've made. Starting with an inexpensive, running saw and then modding it has been loads of fun and helped me get acquainted with some great folks here.
> 
> I've worked on and modified the cheap Poulans and Homelites, but a clam shell really limits the possibilities. I've had professional saws to work on, but they're worth too much to get radical and risk destroying the saw. This little piece of import saw has been the perfect combination of low cost and pro-style construction to let me try some of the things I've always been a little skittish about.
> 
> My thanks to 08 for starting the thread, to WoodHeatWarrior for communicating with me directly on several mods, and to everyone here who posted ideas about muffler mods, painting, porting, timing, setting squish, chain upgrades, on and on and on. This place is great. I love the little Quake and still have three more to play with after I blow up this one.



Yes this is one of the best things 08 has done.


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> there was a thread on an efco saw a while back, I think it had 400 tanks of fuel thru it. I wonder how many these quakes will use before melting down.... the efco was rather impressive, I have a 152 and a 156...I won't live long enough to wear them out.


It will probably vary quite a bit. I expect mine will last quite a while - setting the appearance of some castings aside I see nothing wrong with it, the cylinder seems to be wearing well and the parts all fit well. The plastic had some flashing that needed to be trimmed but the parts are strong and not deformed. And it is a very nice saw to use, it feels good - light and well balanced. My otherwise identical chassis Mac will get more use only because it is strato.


----------



## o8f150

yep,, these little saws are a blast and its been fun thats for sure,,, maybe we can hit 30 pages:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad

Stephen C. said:


> I am old, I don't know about strato....but you are right the little quake feels good......I think I over did the muf mod I am going to do something a little more conservative on my next one....keep the cat in the the loop.



A stratified charge introduces air in the cylinder to push the exhaust out. That's the reason for 2 throttle valves in the carb. One is for air only the other is for fuel/air mix. There is a cutout in the piston that allows air to enter into the transfer points at the same time air/fuel is entering into the crankcase and the air enters the combustion chamber first to push the exhaust out. The result is less fuel exiting the exhaust which equals less hydrocarbons which equals less emissions.

The above is an explanation given by icelation8, which is pretty accurate. It was done to lessen emissions and also made a little more power in the process. 

Why is this thread on page 3?


----------



## cobey

when did the whole strato thing start


----------



## H 2 H

Plum forgot to post this last week

I did a little more MM to the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_

View attachment 282941


It's completely guted with double the size for exiting exhaust :msp_wink:


----------



## milkman

Stephen C. said:


> I am such an idiot. I just bought 2 extra chain loops of non safety 3/8 LP Lazer brand for $21.......all this for a $35 saw....I might as well go for the sied chain adjusters....



Definitely get the side adjuster, it's the azz.


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> yes they are.....we need to find out how many quakes we have bought and buy a box of them and mail them out.....I need 6



I bought a total of 14 of them and I only have 2 left :taped:


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> when did the whole strato thing start



Someone smarter than me will have to answer that one. I've seen the strato Poulans for 4 or 5 years, and those were already used when I got them. 

I don't know who started it, but RedMax certainly did some innovation with it when their saws made the change over. They seemed to look at it as a way to develop a more fuel-efficient and more powerful engine as opposed to one that just made less exhaust fumes.


----------



## milkman

Time to re post the link to the adjusters so we don't have to go digging back through the thread to find it. Actually I need to order two more.:biggrin:

Oh, here it is.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/tension-adjustment-p-217636.html


----------



## o8f150

i just checked and the ones on fleabay are going for 90+,, guess i won't have another one again for a while:bang::bang:


----------



## BlueSmoke12

When using the Quake this weekend......the annoying problem we had was "accidentally" killing the saw when our thumb hit the "on / off" switch. It happened with different users through out the day. Quake users beware...


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> i just checked and the ones on fleabay are going for 90+,, guess i won't have another one again for a while:bang::bang:



Your just a midget :msp_tongue:


----------



## stled

*Who started it*

Link to Redmax

Chain Saws | RedMax

Link from this site on strato charged engines 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/65949.htm

And from Wiki which is mostly about 4 stroke fuel injection

Stratified charge engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ed 





diggers_dad said:


> Someone smarter than me will have to answer that one. I've seen the strato Poulans for 4 or 5 years, and those were already used when I got them.
> 
> I don't know who started it, but RedMax certainly did some innovation with it when their saws made the change over. They seemed to look at it as a way to develop a more fuel-efficient and more powerful engine as opposed to one that just made less exhaust fumes.


----------



## Big_Wood

didn't brian say lets make a deal to you a few pages ago scott? you could have already had another quake. i tell you. my little quake is really fun to run. for now i am running it extremely hard to see how long it lasts but i'm thinking mods are going to happen when i get time.


----------



## o8f150

westcoaster90 said:


> didn't brian say lets make a deal to you a few pages ago scott? you could have already had another quake. i tell you. my little quake is really fun to run. for now i am running it extremely hard to see how long it lasts but i'm thinking mods are going to happen when i get time.



dang it,, guess i need to do some back reading,, i run the crap out of the last one i had to try to blow it up and it still ran good


----------



## Big_Wood

o8f150 said:


> dang it,, guess i need to do some back reading,, i run the crap out of the last one i had to try to blow it up and it still ran good



i was thinking just for [email protected]#'s and giggles i'm gonna mount the little earthquake in the mini mill and really run it hard on a couple small logs. that will certainly be a test


----------



## Chris-PA

stled said:


> Link to Redmax
> 
> Chain Saws | RedMax
> 
> Link from this site on strato charged engines
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/65949.htm
> 
> And from Wiki which is mostly about 4 stroke fuel injection
> 
> Stratified charge engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the link to that old AS thread. One of the best I've read and I had not found it in my searches.


----------



## TreeTangler

westcoaster90 said:


> i was thinking just for [email protected]#'s and giggles i'm gonna mount the little earthquake in the mini mill and really run it hard on a couple small logs. that will certainly be a test



Now that should be interesting. Is there a source for ripping chain in 3/8 lopro?


----------



## Philbert

TreeTangler said:


> Now that should be interesting. Is there a source for ripping chain in 3/8 lopro?



http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/121746.htm

Philbert


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I tried a regular 3/8 .050 chain on the EQ bar...no joy  something binds.


----------



## o8f150

singinwoodwackr said:


> I tried a regular 3/8 .050 chain on the EQ bar...no joy  something binds.



because the bar is for 3/8lp,, the drivers are a little shorter then on the 3/8 standard


----------



## singinwoodwackr

o8f150 said:


> because the bar is for 3/8lp,, the drivers are a little shorter then on the 3/8 standard



can the tip 'teeth' be modded? the chain seems to work fine on the drive spur


----------



## Philbert

singinwoodwackr said:


> can the tip 'teeth' be modded? the chain seems to work fine on the drive spur



See the thread I posted above. He goes into this _extensively._

Philbert


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Philbert said:


> See the thread I posted above. He goes into this _extensively._
> 
> Philbert



thanks...didn't read through the entire thread...only say mods to go from reg to LP, not the other way...looking again


----------



## Philbert

singinwoodwackr said:


> thanks...didn't read through the entire thread...only say mods to go from reg to LP, not the other way...looking again



Same principles apply. You can drive out the rivets, remove the sprocket, re-shape it (or install a replacement kit) and reinstall it. A lot of work for a $20 to $30 bar. I assume that there is clearance for the larger pitch sprocket. Lots of little parts (see photos below). Most people would buy a new bar. Mtngun was driven because he could not find off the shelf stuff to meet his needs as I recall.

Philbert


----------



## o8f150

singinwoodwackr said:


> can the tip 'teeth' be modded? the chain seems to work fine on the drive spur



the bar tip sprocket "teeth" are shorter on lp then on the standard so as far as modding,, waaaay to much work


----------



## Philbert

Again, I think that this is more work than it is worth, but you can buy replacement sprockets for bars with 'non-replaceable' tips. Don't know if a full 3/8 would fit in a bar designed for low pro 3/8. Here is a photo of a NOS kit from eBay just to illustrate.

Philbert


----------



## Chris-PA

I don't really understand the point of modifying the bar - the bar is easier to change than the drive sprocket. I don't think anyone makes a full 3/8 drive sprocket that fits the small chassis RedMax saws. And if you can't get a full 3/8 drive sprocket why bother with the bar?


----------



## Philbert

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I don't really understand the point of modifying the bar



Me neither. I usually run the chain that the manufacturer's engineers think matches the powerhead best. Just trying to help a fellow A.S. with a '_what if_' question.

Philbert


----------



## cobey

o8f150 said:


> because the bar is for 3/8lp,, the drivers are a little shorter then on the 3/8 standard


 this is a little out there...but I have a 108 dolmar bar that seems to fit the newer saws, (poulan/echo) it has the bigger chain on it?


----------



## H 2 H

_*HUSKYQUAKE*_ will get another work out today

The sun is out 32 degrees and there is frost on the punkin 

Oh and I have to check out a MS 260 that I just completely rebuilt yesterday :msp_ohmy:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ will get another work out today
> 
> The sun is out 32 degrees and there is frost on the punkin
> 
> Oh and I have to check out a MS 260 that I just completely rebuilt yesterday :msp_ohmy:



must be nice,, it is almost 60 here and don't have logs to the house yet


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> must be nice,, it is almost 60 here and don't have logs to the house yet



40 here today but still feet of snow.:msp_mad:


----------



## naturelover

The Quake in its new holder.











As was said in the other thread, this thing does STINK... :sick:

Seems well made though, don't know that I'd hang the 441 off it, but the Quake should ride along just fine.

Just hope I don't forget its on there one day an end up with a bar holder.... :msp_w00t:


----------



## o8f150

i can't believe what i have started here,, everyone giving up their stihls and huskies for quakes,, thats just wrong:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MechanicMatt

Scott, you should have them Lock this thread, so that everyone can sober up from this madness


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> i can't believe what i have started here,, everyone giving up their stihls and huskies for quakes,, thats just wrong:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




That will never happen

Just broke in a newly rebuilt MS 260 today

And yes I did run the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ for a while but the way that 260 ran was just to much to put it down for any length of time


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> they are all good...but holy crap....a $35 saw that runs and cuts.........you can only run one saw at a time.....when you have one that works as well as one that costs 10 times as much what are you guna do...mod the hell out of it and try to blow it up...little thing aint having any of that...just keeps running.......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


The fact is that these saws are based on one of the best small saw designs out there. They are far superior design-wise to something like an MS180, so all Earthquake had to do was copy it well enough and they had a winner. And they did it well enough. Now, it's still an obsolete non-strato version (as were the small Stihls up to now), but the chassis is the same and it certainly retains the feel. I really enjoy using mine.

Two piece alloy case
Quad transfers
Adjustable oiler (Also alloy)
Adjustable carb
Chain driven oil pump
Good spring/rubber A/V
Purge bulb and separate choke & switch control
Common bar mount & chain DL count


----------



## jh35

stihl023/5 said:


> 40 here today but still feet of snow.:msp_mad:



You must be farther north. Nothin' left here but the plowed banks.


----------



## H 2 H

Three tanks of fuel thru the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ (all limbing) this morning once you get over a 12" dia you can forget it 

The difference between the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ (modded) and the stock Earthquake is kinda night and day

My brother has a number of Locust Trees and I cut a three down this morning; I haven't cut much Locust so I really can't judge much 

Oh; one thing I found was using Stihl bar oil made it *Ninja Samurai Sword*

But for a $40 saw I can't complain one bit


----------



## Chris-PA

H 2 H said:


> Three tanks of fuel thru the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ (all limbing) this morning once you get over a 12" dia you can forget it


Why? I pulled the spikes off mine so I could use the whole bar. What mods are on that one?


----------



## H 2 H

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Why? I pulled the spikes off mine so I could use the whole bar. What mods are on that one?



Just simple port job; MM


----------



## H 2 H

Hey what is everyone running rpm's wise for there Earthquakes 

Tomorrow (if it isn't pour down rain) I'm going to bring a tach with and see whats its running


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> isn't it kind of funny when the speedometer costs more than the car...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



LOL; I haven't hooked a works connection or used a fast tach on it 

And I know each of those two cost more than the saw :msp_tongue:

I know every saw is different just need a ball park figure 

I'm having a hard time with the small chips its put out; I stopped twice today and resharpen the chain guess I'm to use to 3/8's chain chips :msp_ohmy:


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Hey what is everyone running rpm's wise for there Earthquakes
> 
> Tomorrow (if it isn't pour down rain) I'm going to bring a tach with and see whats its running



if i remember right i had mine at 12100


----------



## naturelover

My stock one is at 10,500..


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## H 2 H

Just got home from cutting with it

I set it to 2800 and 12K I was at 11K 

I cut Fir tree today and it ran a whole lot better with the settings above


----------



## singinwoodwackr

H 2 H said:


> Just got home from cutting with it
> 
> I set it to 2800 and 12K I was at 11K
> 
> I cut Fir tree today and it ran a whole lot better with the settings above



they do seem to have a rev limit. I set mine for around 12k and then tried to lean it out while cutting...wouldn't go past a certain point.


----------



## Chris-PA

singinwoodwackr said:


> they do seem to have a rev limit. I set mine for around 12k and then tried to lean it out while cutting...wouldn't go past a certain point.


Yeah, I'm starting to suspect so too. Has anyone with a tach been able to confirm this? It's fine with me if it does but it would be nice to know for tuning. 

I'm thinking a little spark advance would help it some. It sure wakes up the Poulans. I may have to try giving it 3deg or so.


----------



## o8f150

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to suspect so too. Has anyone with a tach been able to confirm this? It's fine with me if it does but it would be nice to know for tuning.
> 
> I'm thinking a little spark advance would help it some. It sure wakes up the Poulans. I may have to try giving it 3deg or so.



i am to tired to read all the pages,, but i did post mt tach specs a few pages back,, yes i feel like hell right now


----------



## dff110

o8f150 said:


> i am to tired to read all the pages,, but i did post mt tach specs a few pages back,,* yes i feel like hell right now*



This is what happens when the original quake maniac sells his last quake!


----------



## H 2 H

singinwoodwackr said:


> they do seem to have a rev limit. I set mine for around 12k and then tried to lean it out while cutting...wouldn't go past a certain point.



On my fast tach it read 124 one time


----------



## diggers_dad

diggers_dad said:


> With the stock filter set up it cut best about 8,600 rpm. WOT without a load was 11,600 rpm.
> 
> After all of my mods, including my air filter set up, it cut best around 9,500 rpm. WOT without a load was 12,500 rpm.



I'm pretty sure I leaned it out all I could and don't think I got it above 12,500 without load. 

dd


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> I'm pretty sure I leaned it out all I could and don't think I got it above 12,500 without load.
> 
> dd


After running various muffler modded Poulans I noticed initially that the Earthquake did not seem like it wanted to rev. Given that the carb is the same size as the one on a 42cc Poulan, plus the porting I did and the MM, it seems like it should at least rev higher than it sounds like it is. And it does pull OK in the cut. 

I think at this point I going to tune it on the assumption that it is rev limited, and just listen to it in the cut. No quick no-load "4-stroke" tuning on this one.

Edit: I've also noticed in the specs of various Chinese chainsaws that they list a max rpm, which I always thought was curious.


----------



## WSJchester

I have to say that I've found this thread to be the most unusual, disturbing and, frankly, silly that I've had occassion to read in all my years on this forum. Earthquake. 38 cc. Really.

This forum used to be about the very best chainsaws in the world, the best old classics and the best new pro saws. The largest displacements, most power, fastest cut times, reliability, longevity. And now it's $35 Chinese mini-saws?! One hundred thirty two (and counting) pages of Chinese mini-saws??!! Maybe the Mayans were right all along - the world as I knew it here no longer exists.

BTW Any of you fellows who got one back in December when they were still cheap have any interest in hooking me up?

-WSJ


----------



## dswensen

WSJchester said:


> BTW Any of you fellows who got one back in December when they were still cheap have any interest in hooking me up?



*THERE* it is!!!!!


----------



## Chris-PA

WSJchester said:


> I have to say that I've found this thread to be the most unusual, disturbing and, frankly, silly that I've had occassion to read in all my years on this forum. Earthquake. 38 cc. Really.
> 
> This forum used to be about the very best chainsaws in the world, the best old classics and the best new pro saws. The largest displacements, most power, fastest cut times, reliability, longevity. And now it's $35 Chinese mini-saws?! One hundred thirty two (and counting) pages of Chinese mini-saws??!! Maybe the Mayans were right all along - the world as I knew it here no longer exists.
> 
> BTW Any of you fellows who got one back in December when they were still cheap have any interest in hooking me up?
> 
> -WSJ


Don't do it! As long as you don't have one you can maintain the pretense, but if you get one it's all over.

Actually, the RedMax G3800 is one of the very best chainsaws of that size in the world, maybe second only to its strato-engined replacement. The GZ4000 and GZ4500 are the only two RedMax saws Husqvarna has not yet replaced with clones of their own, because they don't have anything close in that class. Neither does Stihl. So while the Earthquake is not made as well, it is made well enough that the experience of using it is about the same.


----------



## R2D

WSJchester said:


> I have to say that I've found this thread to be the most unusual, disturbing and, frankly, silly that I've had occassion to read in all my years on this forum. Earthquake. 38 cc. Really.
> 
> This forum used to be about the very best chainsaws in the world, the best old classics and the best new pro saws. The largest displacements, most power, fastest cut times, reliability, longevity. And now it's $35 Chinese mini-saws?! One hundred thirty two (and counting) pages of Chinese mini-saws??!! Maybe the Mayans were right all along - the world as I knew it here no longer exists.
> 
> BTW Any of you fellows who got one back in December when they were still cheap have any interest in hooking me up?
> 
> -WSJ



That right there is funny.


----------



## WSJchester

Anyone have contact info for Quake-aholics Anonymous?!

Serious question: What differences are there in the design of the 38 cc vs the 41 cc Viper motor? Both Redmax clones, just different displacement? Different bore? Stroke? Or totally different animal?

Thanks. -WSJ


----------



## diggers_dad

I went through some of the Quakes and other variants of the RedMax. The only difference between the 38 and 41 cc that I can tell is the piston diameter. They use the same crankcase, crank, connecting rod, carburetor, plastics, everything.

dd


----------



## WSJchester

Hmmm, no takers on my plea to hook a brother up who needs a fix bad, eh? 

Well then, if the mountain won't come to Mohammed, then Mohammed must go to the mountain . . . look out fleabay, here I come.

Which one? 38cc 'demo' or 41 cc 'used?'

I am going to try for the AS reduced price shipping discount though.


----------



## Chris-PA

WSJchester said:


> Hmmm, no takers on my plea to hook a brother up who needs a fix bad, eh?
> 
> Well then, if the mountain won't come to Mohammed, then Mohammed must go to the mountain . . . look out fleabay, here I come.
> 
> Which one? 38cc 'demo' or 41 cc 'used?'
> 
> I am going to try for the AS reduced price shipping discount though.


I only have one so I can't hook you up. When I got mine I intentionally paid like $5 more on the Buy It Now in the hopes of getting a nice one. I did, but I have no idea if that was why. 

I guess I would worry less about the displacement than the condition and would be inclined to go for the "demo" - but then the distinction may mean nothing.


----------



## milkman

I used mine yesterday, you might have felt the earth shake a little, and it's not going anywhere. I have another one unused, but I just can't bring myself to part with it. Hope somebody can hook you up, you'll be hooked.


----------



## WSJchester

> Are you sure you want to go down this path.......turn away my son....you won't be able to stop at one....love the saws you have......



Well I sure wasn't a week ago, until March Madness struck and I went against a solemn vow not to get winter itch and have to scratch it with a new gun or saw. Now I am shopping . . . .

On the other hand I just don't have a nice, lighweight, little saw for those odd jobs and the "$100 little saw" idea took hold. And now I'm justifying it because it's cheaper than a gun (and I don't think we're allowed to buy any more guns here in the Crime State anyway) or even a new B&C for a 346.

And I can try porting it, which is something I'd never think of trying on the loveable saws I already have. I can usually take them apart and put them back together and can hole a muffler if needed, but the only way I'd consider a porting job on them would be to pay to have it done.

I just wish I'd not wasted my time Christmas shopping back in December when these things were cheap - now they're bringing real money. I was serious about the "who's got one to sell" thing.

Good part of all that is now there's tons of info on here about how to fiddle with them, all thanks to 08!

A thought: Should we start a poll to change his moniker to "Earthquake Muldoon" or something similar?


----------



## H 2 H

During "March Madness" the chain saws get a rest period only to start back up after the final game :msp_wink:


----------



## WSJchester

Stephen C. said:


> What is march madness and why would anyone care......put a saw in thier hands and they might be able to do something useful....throwing a ball around? Has anyone heard of useless crap. Well there is no money in it so probably not....



My version of March Madness has happened for decades. It's related to cabin fever and seasonal low light syndrome and winter blahs and maybe beer consumption. It used to be cured by browsing through fishing tackle catalogs (paper ones, remember those?), after which I'd fill out the order forms, enclose a check, and await delivery of my medications.

These days there is apparently a kickball tournament or some such called the same thing, but it's unrelated to my issues.

These days the computer and internet have expanded the range of possible remedies almost endlessly, but I try to concentrate on classic durable goods like guns and saws and power tools as they tend not to go bad over time.


----------



## Walt41

March Madness is go time here, put things back together, fertilize and aerate the lawn, cut wood etc...no time to watch African tree hockey.


----------



## Chris-PA

I never did have any time or interest to watch men play with balls. There's work to be done!


----------



## stihl023/5

H 2 H said:


> During "March Madness" the chain saws get a rest period only to start back up after the final game :msp_wink:



No dodgeball! Now there is a sport!opcorn:


----------



## H 2 H

While I have a Earthquake chain saw parts saw

One of them I sold was ran over in there garage and the handle and top cover is in pieces


----------



## j_franich

H 2 H said:


> While I have a Earthquake chain saw parts saw
> 
> One of them I sold was ran over in there garage and the handle and top cover is in pieces



I should have both a handle and top cover if you are patient, I won't be home for another 3 weeks.


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> While I have a Earthquake chain saw parts saw
> 
> One of them I sold was ran over in there garage and the handle and top cover is in pieces



guess they want their money back??? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## milkman

I got my chainsaw carrier mounted to the tractor, didn't get a pic yet, I posted here because I'm having "dissecting an earthquake chainsaw" thread withdrawal.


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> guess they want their money back??? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Nope he ran over it himself and he didn't want to see it any more or he didn't want the misses seeing what he did to it




milkman said:


> I got my chainsaw carrier mounted to the tractor, didn't get a pic yet, I posted here because I'm having "dissecting an earthquake chainsaw" thread withdrawal.



Me to I went out and drilled more air inlet hole for the carb today on the _*HUSKYQUAKE *_ top cover I have a roll of screen door mesh and using super glue to cover the holes im making :jester:


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> you guys are sick...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




Thank You :msp_ohmy:


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


>



Paint that thing _*ORANGE*_ none will ever know it's a Earthquake chain saw :msp_ohmy:


----------



## naturelover

I know. Like to break mind out again, but pretty much got all the wood I need for the rest of the year cut and split. 

I do however need some more candles. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> I have a couple old well used saws that blow some pretty high numbers, perhaps it is from the carbon in the combustion chamber from the 16/1 mix My quake is blowing a little over 150 stock and dry, is this likely to improve with use? It is new for all practical purposes...the old ones are well 25-30 years old...my newer Dolmar 7900 is in between.


I wouldn't worry about it, I doubt it is a sign of something wrong with it. It will possibly take longer for the rings to seat, and it probably has more squish than it needs. I wish I had a gauge to measure mine after base gasket removal. Heck, I never measured the squish either:msp_ohmy: You can tell you are pulling on something when you start it though!


----------



## H 2 H

Had to try another small mod's to the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ 

Extra hole in top cover

View attachment 285820


Winter/Summer door is completely taking off and screen door mesh replaces it

View attachment 285821


Under the air cleaner a extra hole to help with breathing

View attachment 285822


And it's messing the cylinder gasket now 

Everything was nice up in the woods then these dark clouds moved in and it hailed and poured down rain and wind blowing all at the same time the rain was sideways so I came home


----------



## WSJchester

I might have missed it, but has anyone painted it up in Jonsered colors?


----------



## Walt41

How is the one that was colored with dye holding up?


----------



## H 2 H

Saying good bye to my last Earthquake today

View attachment 285994


Trading one of them and two cords of firewood for a pick up

1985 F 250 for fire wood hauling

View attachment 285996


----------



## MechanicMatt

Truck looked pretty clean for a '85, if that was the north east the bed would be rotten off it from all the salt they spray on the roads during winter. 351w or a 460???


----------



## H 2 H

MechanicMatt said:


> Truck looked pretty clean for a '85, if that was the north east the bed would be rotten off it from all the salt they spray on the roads during winter. 351w or a 460???



460

They lived about 5 miles from the race track the last several years and pulled there sprint car hauler with it

There are things wrong with it but nothing big


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> you need a big wood hauling trailer and a large gas charge card to make the best use of that truck. I think you did good.



Yes I need a large charges card I was thinking about using your charge card ?

NO NO; I'm retired I can get a load a day and not worry about others cutting the trees down

I've already taking care of my brothers supply for next winter all I have to do is my supply and my Aunt maybe six more cords to cut :msp_smile:


THX


----------



## HowieOutdoor

*The Down Under Wonder*

I think I found the Aussie version of the 'Quake. 37.2cc, Fuel tank 310ml, Oil tank 210ml, 16" B&C.
Without pulling all the plastic off it looks much the same as the Quake. Unfortunately, nowhere near 
as cost effective as the one's you guys have been playing with. Cost $Au98.00. But I thought if it
was the same design it may be as much fun anyway, so I went ahead and bought it.
The muffler doesn't have any of the cat obstruction,but we don't have all the antipollution gear
just yet. I'll give it a bit of a tweak on the gas outlet of the muff and see how she runs. :msp_tongue:

It's been so long since this thread started I can't remember if anyone said what oil ratio they 
decided on. Did everyone stick to the 25:1 that the box says or did you just run what you use in
your name brand saws?


----------



## dff110

HowieOutdoor said:


> I think I found the Aussie version of the 'Quake. 37.2cc, Fuel tank 310ml, Oil tank 210ml, 16" B&C.
> Without pulling all the plastic off it looks much the same as the Quake. Unfortunately, nowhere near
> as cost effective as the one's you guys have been playing with. Cost $Au98.00. But I thought if it
> was the same design it may be as much fun anyway, so I went ahead and bought it.
> The muffler doesn't have any of the cat obstruction,but we don't have all the antipollution gear
> just yet. I'll give it a bit of a tweak on the gas outlet of the muff and see how she runs. :msp_tongue:
> 
> It's been so long since this thread started I can't remember if anyone said what oil ratio they
> decided on. Did everyone stick to the 25:1 that the box says or did you just run what you use in
> your name brand saws?



I'm no expert on the quake....I only bought one. But that does look dam near identical. Except yours is all shinny and new. Mine came to me covered in sawdust and oil. The first thing I did was tear off most of the stickers, and throw away the box with owners manual (who needs em anyway). So I never saw anything about running 25:1 mix in these things. I just run the full synthetic at 40:1, same thing all my other saws get. I'm not sure what the exchange rate is between AUS and the US, but $98 isn't too bad of a price for a good running chainsaw. It isn't a fancy name brand, but IMO it's a lot better than the new Poulans that are in the same price range.


----------



## BlueSmoke12

Well I woke up a Quake today.

Finally got around to the muffler mod.

Turned a quiet homeowner saw into something better.

View attachment 286127
View attachment 286128
View attachment 286129


Motor woke right up now that the exhaust basically has a straight path out.:smile2:

Might need to be richened up. Was able to score a double D tool locally.

Used the saw quite a bit before the MM.

Will get out next week to see if the MM made a practical difference.:msp_confused:


----------



## Chris-PA

Well I tore the Quake down last night because I was seeing a mark on the cylinder wall above the exhaust port. Sure enough there is a very shallow stripe there. It appears to be due to a fairly long scratch on the piston that runs from near the ring down towards the skirt - but it does not touch either. That scratch was on it when I got it, and I didn't worry much about it because I could not really feel it and as I said, it was just kind of sitting in the middle of the skirt.

So anyway, I did some sanding with 400 grit and ran the patented Wiggles Hone through it (an eye bolt with some ScotchBrite in a drill), and it cleaned up pretty well. I did not try to get it all out as it's really shallow anyway. I smoothed the piston too, including the scratch and around the crown.

I was off today to do some major work on our Maytag washer/dryer, but I put it back together and let the sealant set up, and before dark I spent some time cutting with it. I don't know what the compression is because I don't have a gauge, but it takes a decent yank on the cord. The saw runs quite nicely, but it just doesn't have that snappy acceleration my modified Poulans do. It's ported, the base gasket is removed and the muffler modified, but the port timing is still quite conservative (I duration 147, E duration 148 and blowdown is a large 25). I know the transfers need to be raised and the entrance to the lower transfers is restrictive, but I still think it should have more snap. 

So tomorrow I think I will give it a bit of timing advance to see if that wakes it up any. If that doesn't work maybe I'll put the wide open muffler back on, which might make it _seem_ faster!


----------



## Chris-PA

OK, the timing is now advanced. about 3-4deg. It's hard to measure accurately using a rope as a piston stop. The saw feels snappier unloaded, but I want to go put it in wood. That will have to wait until I drain the watered fuel out of the Wheel Horse so I can haul the saws and stuff up to the woods.


----------



## WSJchester

Stephen C. said:


> oh crap....people actualy want these things?.....



Bored ones with cabin fever do! :msp_smile:


----------



## Chris-PA

That's what it needed! It's no race saw, but it has some throttle response now and it holds the rpm in the cut much better. What a nice saw to use!

Gratuitous shot of the Earthquake without flywheel - almost looks like a real saw! Note the airbox inlet behind the flywheel.


----------



## naturelover

Some Quake action today!!!!  

Getting some in for a bud before a little snowstorm blows in. Looks like it won't be as bad as first predicted, but he was out anyways, so we cut up a pickup load for him.











A little bit toward the goal...


----------



## Chris-PA

So I'm curious if anyone else has advanced the timing on their Quake yet, and if so what kind of change did you notice?


----------



## H 2 H

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> So I'm curious if anyone else has advanced the timing on their Quake yet, and if so what kind of change did you notice?



I haven't but might just try it 

Did you get rid of the "key"


----------



## Chris-PA

H 2 H said:


> I haven't but might just try it
> 
> Did you get rid of the "key"


No, I filed the edge of the slot. By filing the slot I'm making a relative change from where ever it was. I guess you could do it either way, but I wanted some guidance on where to put it - if you remove the key then you would have to be able to set the timing in absolute degrees because it would be hard to tighten it and keep it located precisely. You cannot see the keyway while tightening it.

I could set up a timing light but that seems like a lot of trouble, and I would still need to make some marks for TDC. By filing the slot I'm making a relative change from where ever it was. You only need a little bit - at the radius of the keyway 0.012 is 3[SUP]o[/SUP], which is about 0.100" at the edge of the flywheel.


----------



## WSJchester

> No, I filed the edge of the slot.



What'd you use to file the slot? Anything special?


----------



## Chris-PA

WSJchester said:


> What'd you use to file the slot? Anything special?


I have a bunch of small triangular files and small flat files. Nothing very special, it is just soft aluminum.


----------



## WSJchester

Thanks. I read all this stuff and am intrigued but pretty much have ever only done the basics, which is why I need an earthquake to practice on ("training wheels" someone called it earlier). And I still have to ask pretty basic questions.

-WSJ


----------



## deputyrpa

I just finished reading this thread in it's entirety. I think NASA should be sent this thread. Sent into space for discovery, it may serve to send curious alien life packing for fear of confronting irrational and unpredictable earthlings. Maybe they'll like Kid056 though. Seriously.

That said, I am seriously thinking about doing my part to save the earth by picking up a 38cc demo for $65 on eBay. Damn WSJChester just had to call and put the bug in me! Iffen it's got a motor, and can be messed with, I'm in. I think it's worth the $65. Looks like I'm going to need more metal burrs and polishing heads!


----------



## dff110

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I have a bunch of small triangular files and small flat files. Nothing very special, it is just soft aluminum.



Very sorry with the noob question, but are you talking about filing the key slot in the fly wheel? If so, what prevents the flywheel from moving back and forth with the extra play in the key. Also, how do you know which way to move it? I guess I have a lot more reading to do on this site haha.


----------



## DSS

dff110 said:


> Very sorry with the noob question, but are you talking about filing the key slot in the fly wheel? If so, what prevents the flywheel from moving back and forth with the extra play in the key. Also, how do you know which way to move it? I guess I have a lot more reading to do on this site haha.




You should file the key itself and not the flywheel. It doesn't take much. 

The key isn't there to keep the flywheel from slipping. The crankshaft is tapered and when you tighten the nut it jams the flywheel on the taper, it will never move if its tight. The key is there so you get the flywheel in the right place to index the timing, that's all.


----------



## Chris-PA

DSS said:


> You should file the key itself and not the flywheel. It doesn't take much.
> 
> The key isn't there to keep the flywheel from slipping. The crankshaft is tapered and when you tighten the nut it jams the flywheel on the taper, it will never move if its tight. The key is there so you get the flywheel in the right place to index the timing, that's all.


I guess the advantage of filing the key is that it is more generically replaceable than the flywheel. Also, you can remove it and maybe it is easier to remove a set amount of material from the side. However, it is steel, and if you make it narrower it will not stay in the crankshaft groove as well during assembly - a minor issue. With Poulan flywheels there is no key, just a tab cast into the flywheel, so I am used to filing those anyway, and did the same here.

The trickiest part is in reassembly once it is filed. The flywheel can no rotate during tightening, and you need to keep the flywheel rotated against the key (advanced) when you tighten it. And I have not had enough coffee to try to describe it.


----------



## milkman

Checking to see if I'm thinking right. To advance the timing, would I rotate the crank key slot to the top side and then file the side of the key that faces the rear handle. Even if that is correct, this is still sick thinking, but in this thread we are normal.


----------



## dff110

milkman said:


> Checking to see if I'm thinking right. To advance the timing, would I rotate the crank key slot to the top side and then file the side of the key that faces the rear handle. Even if that is correct, this is still sick thinking, but in this thread we are normal.



I think it is easier to think about it as moving the flywheel in a clock wise, or counter clock wise direction. And in my untrained head, to advance the timing, you would want to move it in the direction the fan spins....which I think is counter clockwise?


----------



## Chris-PA

The flywheel spins counterclockwise when viewed from the end of the crankshaft on the flywheel side. To advance it, file the right (trailing) edge of the key when viewed from the shaft end, or the right edge of the keyway in the flywheel.

Then you must hold the flywheel in the advanced (rotated counterclockwise) position while you tighten the nut.


----------



## WSJchester

deputyrpa said:


> That said, I am seriously thinking about doing my part to save the earth by picking up a 38cc demo for $65 on eBay. Damn WSJChester just had to call and put the bug in me! Iffen it's got a motor, and can be messed with, I'm in. I think it's worth the $65. Looks like I'm going to need more metal burrs and polishing heads!



Uh-uh, not my fault! I refuse to take any blame for your weakness(es!). You are an equipment junkie and now cannot live until you have an earthquake mounted on the excavator. And how about the Massey Ferguson? Lots of room there!

I hear the fellow selling them's willing to make you a special deal for a quantity buy.

I'll be in the neighborhood in 3 weeks and expect to see your progress. :smile2:


----------



## H 2 H

My cousin stopped by and ask to borrow a chain saw so I filled up (Fuel and bar oil) the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ and sharpen the chain and put it in the back of his pick up

This my friends will be a *HUGE* test for the Earthquake chain saw he has been knowing to blow thing up :msp_ohmy:

I will not be surprised if it comes back in pieces LOL


----------



## milkman

H 2 H said:


> My cousin stopped by and ask to borrow a chain saw so I filled up (Fuel and bar oil) the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ and sharpen the chain and put it in the back of his pick up
> 
> This my friends will be a *HUGE* test for the Earthquake chain saw he has been knowing to blow thing up :msp_ohmy:
> 
> I will not be surprised if it comes back in pieces LOL



I've thought about what I'd do if I loaned out one of my saws. I have two small saws and two smaller saws, of the four, I would have to loan the 026 before the others. I'd probably sell it before the others also.


----------



## H 2 H

H 2 H said:


> My cousin stopped by and ask to borrow a chain saw so I filled up (Fuel and bar oil) the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ and sharpen the chain and put it in the back of his pick up
> 
> This my friends will be a *HUGE* test for the Earthquake chain saw he has been knowing to blow thing up :msp_ohmy:
> 
> I will not be surprised if it comes back in pieces LOL



It came back this am I put fuel in it and it fired right up :msp_smile:

Chain needs some TLC tho


----------



## milkman

H 2 H said:


> It came back this am I put fuel in it and it fired right up :msp_smile:
> 
> Chain needs some TLC tho




Has anybody killed one yet? Must be tough little buggers.


----------



## H 2 H

milkman said:


> Has anybody killed one yet? Must be tough little buggers.



I haven't but I'm trying my best to do it :msp_wink:


----------



## deputyrpa

*Where'd they go??*

What happened to the $65 demo Earthquakes on eBay?


----------



## stihl023/5

deputyrpa said:


> What happened to the $65 demo Earthquakes on eBay?



Earlier today he only had one listed so maybe that was the last of them.


----------



## DSS

If you guys don't stop I'm gonna have to buy one of these things.


----------



## DSS

Stephen C. said:


> don't do it, they are like potato chips....




Yeah that's what I'm hearing here.


----------



## naturelover

:msp_smile:


----------



## DSS

Stephen C. said:


> we got these things new in the box for $35 delivered with the file and scabard and a owners manual in only english. Some of the guys even got the oil. The chains were still in the bag...whats not to like:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




That's crazy isn't it? Funny looking little bastards but you seem to be having a lot of fun with them


----------



## Chris-PA

Clean up the molding flash from the plastic with an X-acto

Mod the muffler (or replace it with a non-cat and mod that)

Remove the base gasket

Widen the ports and clean up the lower transfers

Advance the timing a few degrees

Remove the excessive decals

You'd be amazed at how nice it is to use.


----------



## milkman

Stephen C. said:


> no no they are junk....anchor material if they weighed more.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




Now THAT's a reason to not buy one, too light to use for an anchor.:msp_biggrin:

Kinda like I saw in a list of reasons to not buy a Prius:

*Not enough CO in exhaust to commit suicide with.
You have to run a hose into the window from your neighbor's car's exhaust pipe.*


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> I thought you got rid of all yours to get a truck, did you hang onto one of them?opcorn:




Still have the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ and the saw that got ran over :msp_wink:


----------



## Philbert

This thread is_ still_ going . . . . ????? 

(Let's punch it up a bit)

If I cut a cord of wood with an Earthquake, do I measure it differently than with other saws? How about in New Hampshire?


Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> don't be silly...you can't cut a cord of wood with a $35 made in china pos saw.......
> 
> you need a real saw to do that something orange....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:.....




Yeah these saw's will not cut anything at all maybe paper :msp_tongue:


----------



## naturelover

Welp, some more Quake action. 











Wonderful weather today, would say that spring weather is here, but back to snow beginning of the week.


----------



## stihl023/5

naturelover said:


> Welp, some more Quake action.
> 
> 
> Wonderful weather today, would say that spring weather is here, but back to snow beginning of the week.



I still have too much snow. :msp_mad:


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Stephen C. said:


> no no they are junk....anchor material if they weighed more.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



go buy a stihl it serves three purposes! a door stop,paper weight,and a boat anchor it should fulfill you're needs


----------



## rms61moparman

jakewells said:


> go buy a stihl it serves three purposes! a door stop,paper weight,and a boat anchor it should fulfill you're needs








Also a place to dispose of all that extra cash you have laying around!!!!!


Mike


----------



## diggers_dad

I can't believe this thread is still going!?!?!? :biggrin:

One of the clones I sold (the PowerHorse in 41cc) is still going strong after two cords of wood and lots of clean up work. I talked to the guy a couple of days ago and he told me it has become his favorite saw since it is so light and cuts faster than a certain orange 50cc saw he owns. 

The only changes from the factory were opening the cat muffler and sharpening the chain...


----------



## naturelover

stihl023/5 said:


> I still have too much snow. :msp_mad:



Yea, there was still snow up on the hill from where we were cutting, looks like we'll have another round of snow followed by some more spring like weather.



Stephen C. said:


> that tree must not have any self respect.....was that saw stock? I only ask because I suspect that many of them will stay that way and still work rather well.:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:



Yup, all stock. Only thing I've modified is the carb screws and tuned it. Sharp chain helps too of course.

It cut that tree up well, I am still surprised by this little saw.

The rounds near the base were ones more suited for the 500 though, but trying to put the Quake through its paces... 

Its pretty efficient too, it cut that up along with some other branches on less than a tank.


----------



## poorboypaul

Just sold my last 2 yesterday at local farm consignment auction. $75 each. Heck, even an old junk Poulan brought $75!


----------



## BlueSmoke12

Decently warm and sunny day in Minnesota today...

Used the quake 3816 with a MM and re-tune to drop a 15" Red Oak standing dead fall at my folks place.

Red Oak = Dense wood.

Worked like a champ.

Giving the saw a MM and fattening up the mix made it sing.

View attachment 287831
View attachment 287832


----------



## H 2 H

Boys/Girls; It's kinda disappointing that a Stihl 020 AV that is 35 + years old out runs a Earthquake (_*HUSKYQUAKE*_) it made my head hang low today :bang:


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> not familiar with that model, got any pictures?




View attachment 288846



:jester:


----------



## Chris-PA

H 2 H said:


> Boys/Girls; It's kinda disappointing that a Stihl 020 AV that is 35 + years old out runs a Earthquake (_*HUSKYQUAKE*_) it made my head hang low today :bang:


I don't remember what mods were done to your saw. Stock it's not surprising at all. The Earthquake is one of the choked up saws I've ever seen, given that muffler and the tiny exhaust port. Squish seems to be pretty large too.


----------



## H 2 H

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I don't remember what mods were done to your saw. Stock it's not surprising at all. The Earthquake is one of the choked up saws I've ever seen, given that muffler and the tiny exhaust port. Squish seems to be pretty large too.



Muffler is gutted and inlet inlarged

Head gasket is now gone

Simple mods to the cylinder ports


----------



## rms61moparman

H 2 H said:


> Boys/Girls; It's kinda disappointing that a Stihl 020 AV that is 35 + years old out runs a Earthquake (_*HUSKYQUAKE*_) it made my head hang low today :bang:






I wouldn't feel too bad.
The fuel line on the Stihl costs more than these guys were paying for their Earthquakes!!!


Mikew


----------



## naturelover

A little action.

One of the bigger ones its tackled yet, nearly bar length diameter and pretty hard too.

Still cuttin' great! 

ETA: Even got a "dang, that thing cuts pretty good" from one of the onlookers... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> is that a 020 or a 020 super?




View attachment 289035


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> is that 1/4 inch chain?:msp_mellow:



Yep just put a new b/c on it 1/4

I'm looking for new clutch springs for the 020 also


----------



## BlueSmoke12

My son and I finally did some testing with the Quake 3816.

Turned this into a high school science project for him.

Did a decent Muffler Mod and then did some cutting speed testing using the modified muffler vs a stock muffler.

We tried to find cylindrical log sections to use for testing.

3 different logs representing different diameters.

12 cuts out of each log section....6 with the modified muffler and 6 with the stock muffler.

When all cut times were averaged the modified muffler gave us a 17% increase in cutting speed.

Same saw, same chain, same amount of pressure (as close as we could tell).

This video shows some cuts on the largest log we used.

First cuts are the MM and the second cuts are the stock muffler.

[video=youtube;49SfC8k576k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49SfC8k576k[/video]


----------



## Chris-PA

So I ran my CS3816 over the weekend, and the thing worked REALLY well. With the timing advance it's now a darn nice saw. Plenty of power for 38cc, and it's light and well balanced. It's been reliable too. However, I dinged a stone with the original chain, so I decided to pop a spare loop on since I have several Lo Pro 16" bars. 

*NOT!*

It's 57DL. I had not noticed this before - all my other 16" bars are for 56DL. How annoying. So I just put on a spare bar too and was up and running, and I got the grinder out and have now fixed the chain without taking too much off. Then I went online at Bailey's and looked at 57DL chains. I almost bought one too, but in the end I decided to order a couple of those $13 Tiger-banded bar & chain combos (Carlton Lo Pro, which I like). I have one already and you can't beat a B&C for less than the price of a chain. 

At the very least, I'll keep one around for the next time my neighbor and I have to do storm clean up. He abuses his little Echos and they take the same bar - I've seen what his chains look like!


----------



## stihl023/5

Stephen C. said:


> only 140 pages of quakes.....opcorn:



Still climbing though!


----------



## Chris-PA

Not me - my one Earthquake is in regular rotation, only passed over in favor of the basically similar 40cc MS4018 strato saw. With the mods I did it's a real saw I can count on to start and work well every time, able to handle anything I can cut with the 16" bar, and very nice to use.


----------



## echoshawn

Hoping to have a 'quake on my front porch when I get home from work tonite.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H

echoshawn said:


> Hoping to have a 'quake on my front porch when I get home from work tonite.. :hmm3grin2orange:



Me too :msp_ohmy:


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> a lot of the guys who started all this are now quakeless...:msp_mellow:



Who you talking about ?


----------



## stihl023/5

Stephen C. said:


> a lot of the guys who started all this are now quakeless...:msp_mellow:



Say it isn't so!


----------



## echoshawn

Got home tonite to a big box on my front porch... hmmmmm... what could it be????

<a href="http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/echoshawn/media/20130417_203415_zps72b5926b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag52/echoshawn/20130417_203415_zps72b5926b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20130417_203415_zps72b5926b.jpg"/></a>


Yes, I'm now a 'Quake owner...... :hmm3grin2orange:

<a href="http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/echoshawn/media/20130417_203542_zpscfb1d075.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag52/echoshawn/20130417_203542_zpscfb1d075.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20130417_203542_zpscfb1d075.jpg"/></a>

Time to grab the dremel and get to work! 

BTW, thanks to H2H!!!!


----------



## echoshawn

MM done! Pics tomorrow, but wow, woke it up!


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> oh my, I just don't know what to saw...have fun....
> that is a big freakin box for such a little saw..
> I have been to busy to play with mine......:bang:



I packed it fast and the only box I had was that one if I knew it was going to seat in the trunk in my car for a few days I could have found a smaller box; I kinda like how it was boxed up with smaller boxes in the big box LOL


----------



## echoshawn

Little post MM video... sounds reallllll nice... 
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TcKELbmL-qc?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Now just gotta find my long reach torx drivers so I can play some more inside it. Was worried I had actually opened the muff too much, but it seems to like it.


----------



## XSKIER

Here's a question for the earthquake brain trust. My earthquake leaks bar oil very badly, which I just can't stand a saw that leaks. When it comes to a leaking saw, I get so turned off that I don't even want to touch it. The thought of throwing it in my truck, only to find an oily mess minutes later, makes me want to puke. Furthermore, the resulting embarrassment to my friends, family, and community of being covered in bar oil just won't do. So I set out to address the problem today. 

The oil hose seems to be the source of the leaking. It appears as though the saw has to come mostly apart to access it. Carb, front handle, rear handle/tank assy, clutch, oil pump cover, etc... Not having any new parts available, I got discouraged about disassembling it. So I tried to look in the oil tank for the inlet line, but I don't see one. It appears that there is a tube moulded into the tank that runs from the outlet on the right side over to the left side. I would assume that if I park the saw on its clutch cover, like a 346xp, that bar oil would not leak. However, the oil pump would starve for oil on felling cuts. 

Have any of you experienced a bar oil flow stoppage with the clutch side down?


----------



## H 2 H

echoshawn said:


> Little post MM video... sounds reallllll nice...
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TcKELbmL-qc?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Now just gotta find my long reach torx drivers so I can play some more inside it. Was worried I had actually opened the muff too much, but it seems to like it.



A MM makes that saw better :msp_smile:




XSKIER said:


> Here's a question for the earthquake brain trust. My earthquake leaks bar oil very badly, which I just can't stand a saw that leaks. When it comes to a leaking saw, I get so turned off that I don't even want to touch it. The thought of throwing it in my truck, only to find an oily mess minutes later, makes me want to puke. Furthermore, the resulting embarrassment to my friends, family, and community of being covered in bar oil just won't do. So I set out to address the problem today.
> 
> The oil hose seems to be the source of the leaking. It appears as though the saw has to come mostly apart to access it. Carb, front handle, rear handle/tank assy, clutch, oil pump cover, etc... Not having any new parts available, I got discouraged about disassembling it. So I tried to look in the oil tank for the inlet line, but I don't see one. It appears that there is a tube moulded into the tank that runs from the outlet on the right side over to the left side. I would assume that if I park the saw on its clutch cover, like a 346xp, that bar oil would not leak. However, the oil pump would starve for oil on felling cuts.
> 
> Have any of you experienced a bar oil flow stoppage with the clutch side down?



I haven't had that problem 

Only thing I've noticed is right after you turn the saw off you'll get a little leakage 

I've had one strip down there not that hard to take apart; I would check were there hooked up to the pump and were it goes into the tank there not that well made (Earthquakes) but they sure can cut better than I ever thought


----------



## Chris-PA

I have not noticed it, but I have not specifically looked either. I was using it to flush cut some stumps today and found that the bar appeared to be well piled afterwards, but then again they were not that big such that it was running for a long time that way. Mine leaks no oil either. There is a fitting you can see in the oil line that is visible from below. Could it be leaking there?

Actually I ran it with an 18" bar and some Lo Pro skip chain with the bumpers ground off. It cut great that way! Then I bumped a stone I didn't see - that was the last for that chain, not enough cutter left to go back for one more sharpening.


----------



## echoshawn

Stephen C. said:


> 38cc quake observation....I ran 5 tanks thru mine today, I thought it might improve the compression. This one had around 145 when I pulled it out of the box. 5 tanks later...still 145. It must be something with the starter thingy, but it feels like it will pull your fingers off, feels a lot more than what my gage shows......thank god it starts easy or it could hurt me....:msp_scared:



I agree, mine feels like it has more compression than it's showing.. I was worried my old eechos were low because they pull over so easily, but the 500 is in the 160 range, and the 702 is 150.. Must just be better mechanical advantage or something.


----------



## echoshawn

Stephen C. said:


> is yours stock? I have started them stock but never cut with them in that condition. They sure seem nice and quiet...opcorn:



Is which one stock?
The 500 has base gasket removed, 702 is stock, and the quake only has a MM to this point.


----------



## echoshawn

Stephen C. said:


> quake is the one I was asking about, how radical is your mm?



pretty radical.... I knocked a big hole thru the middle plate, same size in the front of the muffler, and also opened the deflector considerably. I'll get pics next time I dive into it. Almost straight shot out the front from the port.


----------



## echoshawn

Stephen C. said:


> that sounds a lot like mine, left the cat in place and just bypass it. Do you remember what you had to do to the carb settings? Mine seem to be turned way out, like 3 or 4 turns for H & L. just to make it run...and the plug isn't very dark even after todays work out, but it is synthetic oil....



Honestly I haven't fattened it up yet. It actually almost seems rich still as is. I have yet to put it into wood, so don't really know for sure. I'm running synthetic blend oil (echo powerblend), same as in the rest of my saws.


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> I had a pretty good size ash tree attack my fence. I thought it would be a good chance to see what my little quake is made of. I bought several of these things last year but I have not had a chance to use one. I did a severe MM on this one and it has a large bark for such a little saw. I had a hard time getting the carb dialed in, I couldn't believe how many turns out I had to go with the H&L, probably due to my MM. I was amazed by this thing. The stock chain cut most of this tree before the dirt got to it. It required zero adjustment and oiled well. I ran 5 tanks of mix thru it. When I changed to a new chain to finish cutting the big rounds I was having so much fun I couldn't stop. I can't believe how hard I can lean on this thing with a sharp chain. Since the bar is only 16 inches and the tree was around 20 I had to cut from both sides.
> Then I just had to noodle one. I cut them around 18 inches long so I had to work from both ends. This thing blows me away. I actually don't have an excuse to own any other saw. Some guy asked about a trail bike maintenance saw and I suggested one of these and got some heat for it. After using it today, I am convinced this would be just about perfect. This little saw can eat some wood and does it in a hurry. This is one of the most satisfying saws I have ever used.
> sorry about the pic quality, lousy cell phone, didn't have a camera with me.


My God man, that's a 20" tree - you need at least a 24" bar and 100cc!

I have two saws I save for my dirty cutting work when I don't want to use my better saws (yes I know even my better saws are junk), the Earthquake and my ported 42cc Craftsman. The thing is, they end up getting a lot more time on them because a lot of what I end up cutting is dirty junk, especially this time of year trying to clean things up after the storms from last fall and winter. So I've been running the Earthquake quite a lot, and I really like it. I'm very happy with the mods as I have it (and the tuning) and won't be changing a thing, it's a sweet little saw with a lot of guts. These little RedMax designs are great saws.

Mine takes some effort to pull over too. I don't know what the compression is as I don't have a gauge. The bore on mine has a small scratch on the lower part, that does not extend all the way up. It's probably reducing compression a little bit at low rpms, but I doubt it does much when the revs are up. I'll have to look at the pulley diameter - that would be the only thing that would change the mechanical advantage when pulling.


----------



## H 2 H

Cut the muffler crip off and gut the muffler then weld the muffler back together :msp_wink:

Make the exhaust exit to the muffler a little bigger than the cylinder side of the muffler :msp_thumbup:


----------



## echoshawn

Stephen C. said:


> I just realize my noodle pic didn't make the trip...it did well...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I should have cut the round shorter, you can see that I had to cut it from both ends....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293053



Need to do a quake noodling video :hmm3grin2orange:
Or an all quake GTG...
Or, well, the possibilities are endless... lol


----------



## Chris-PA

By the way, I have to point out that Bailey's still has the Tiger branded bar and chain specials listed in their new flyer. It's a 16" 56DL bar and WoodlandPro non-safety chain for $13 - a pretty good combination for the Earthquake. I really like that chain too. I bought three sets so far - you can't even buy a chain for that locally. I considered getting another 57DL loop for the original bar, but since I needed to place an order anyway this just made more sense.


----------



## o8f150

i can't believe this thread is still alive and thriving


----------



## rms61moparman

Chris-PA said:


> By the way, I have to point out that Bailey's still has the Tiger branded bar and chain specials listed in their new flyer. It's a 16" 56DL bar and WoodlandPro non-safety chain for $13 - a pretty good combination for the Earthquake. I really like that chain too. I bought three sets so far - you can't even buy a chain for that locally. I considered getting another 57DL loop for the original bar, but since I needed to place an order anyway this just made more sense.





What mount are their bars???


Mike


----------



## o8f150

rms61moparman said:


> What mount are their bars???
> 
> 
> Mike



poulan/echo mount


----------



## rms61moparman

KO-41?


Mike


----------



## H 2 H

o8f150 said:


> i can't believe this thread is still alive and thriving



It is because you started it


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> has anyone managed to wear out a quake yet? Running it over doesn't count.:cool2:



I've put about dozen tanks of fuel thru one of mine this year and let other people use it more than once the only thing that is bad on _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ is the chain after it hit a staple in a fence post and yes it needs a new chain


----------



## Big_Wood

well I think these quakes can't be that bad at all. I used mine hard for firewood and actually mounted it on the mini mill but took it off right away because there was no where near enough power. I leant it to my grandpa for topping some tree's and firewood. he burned something like 15-20 tanks through it alone. just for [email protected]# and giggles i'm gonna try get some footage of that quake topping tree's even if I have to go out of my way. he is done but i'm sure more will come. my grandpa is an old logger so pretty well makes tree projects for himself because it's what he likes to do. at 74 yrs old you would be amazed. he still does it better then a lot of the younger guys. I'm gonna need another quake as I have given him mine  he really wanted it so I figured what the hell. he has given me many saws before


----------



## H 2 H

westcoaster90 said:


> well I think these quakes can't be that bad at all. I used mine hard for firewood and actually mounted it on the mini mill but took it off right away because there was no where near enough power. I leant it to my grandpa for topping some tree's and firewood. he burned something like 15-20 tanks through it alone. just for [email protected]# and giggles i'm gonna try get some footage of that quake topping tree's even if I have to go out of my way. he is done but i'm sure more will come. my grandpa is an old logger so pretty well makes tree projects for himself because it's what he likes to do. at 74 yrs old you would be amazed. he still does it better then a lot of the younger guys. I'm gonna need another quake as I have given him mine  he really wanted it so I figured what the hell. he has given me many saws before



The new leader :msp_smile:

Oh; the barn is empty but a parts saw and _*HUSKYQUAKE*_


----------



## Chris-PA

rms61moparman said:


> What mount are their bars???
> 
> 
> Mike


Yup, it's the standard A041 small Poulan bar. That's been nice as I have lots of bars and chains to fit it.


----------



## Chris-PA

I just keep using it, I guess because of the novelty, and it just keeps doing everything well. It all works, and after using it a while, and having really gone over the plastic to remove the flashing and removed the grossest stickers, the fit and finish looks fine. Cold start is pump the purge bulb 10 times, choke it and it always fires on the second pull. Push the choke off and it starts on the third. Warm start even after sitting a bit is usually one pull. Bar oiling is just enough. 

I'm doing a lot of clearing small stuff and cleaning up junk - so much down from Sandy, and much of it tangled in all these new invasive vines we've gotten in the last few years, plush briars and grape vines. It's great for that since it's so light, but it's equally at home cutting full bar. It goes a long time on its tiny tank, so it must be decently efficient even though it's not a strato.

I know it's not stock and would not have run like this as I got it, but darn it is a nice saw - pretty much identical to using my MS4018 (GZ4000 clone).


----------



## laddo90

threw mine in the fire


----------



## Chris-PA

laddo90 said:


> threw mine in the fire


And by doing so you accomplished.....what?


----------



## laddo90

not much had some parts I should of got for my other one.


----------



## OldSkull

I just finish to read all 144 pages....He took me 2 days....Conclusion??? I don't need a Quake, I don't even own a wood stove but I want one badly! (The Ausi version looks amazing...) 

Problem is....the only "small" 2 strokes engine I mist with was RC one and an old Toro 3hp single phase snow thrower. Well I did TBO's on Rotax 503 but you can't have fun with those....:msp_wink:

This is a fun and friendly thread, It's was a real joy to read, I see nothing to be a shame off! Indeed all my big "Toys" are US, Canadian and UK made (I will never buy a lathe or milling import from China) but having fun missing with cheap like dirt chainsaw...Why not! 

Don't know if it's gone be a Quake since it's no easy to find for cheap in "Crapnada" but I have a drop point in US...So I find a way to get a nice Orange one ...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## OldSkull

A bit late stephen! You can't sleep...Me neither...I check Gio ,they are out of stock and the price list is $149.:frown:


----------



## OldSkull

I got a liquidation center near my place , they sell all stuff from Costco Wallmart Sears and many others, I will take a look tomorrow...:msp_thumbup:

Time to hit the sack....Good night and thank you


----------



## singinwoodwackr

should be no problem for the EQ


----------



## dff110

Stephen C. said:


> O.K. Quakheads, what am I doing wrong. I did a major Muffler mod on the 38cc Earthquake, increasing its outlet area about 15 times what it was. It starts and revs great with the H&L set at around 1/1/2. When you put it to wood it won't cut at all. I have adjusted the L to 3 out and the H to 3 1/4. It cuts great, four strokes out of the cut and you can lean on it and it has incredible power for such a little saw. I cut a large ash with these settings last week and even noodled a large round. Today I attacked a 24" plus downed old oak. I thought I must have mad a mistake counting my turns out, so I did it again starting at 1 1/2 and ending up at 3 and 3 1/2, same results. I now have around 10 tanks of mix thru the little Quake, the plug is a nice light grey color, no tan at all, I am running Husky synthetic low smoke at 50-1. Have any of you had this kind of radical carb settings after modding a quake or any other little saw? This thing sound and cuts great. Any ideas or comments?
> 
> 
> View attachment 294391
> ts?




After my Muffler Mod, I thought I did something wrong as well. I believe my low side is around 3 turns out, and high side is 2.


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> O.K. Quakheads, what am I doing wrong. I did a major Muffler mod on the 38cc Earthquake, increasing its outlet area about 15 times what it was. It starts and revs great with the H&L set at around 1/1/2. When you put it to wood it won't cut at all. I have adjusted the L to 3 out and the H to 3 1/4. It cuts great, four strokes out of the cut and you can lean on it and it has incredible power for such a little saw. I cut a large ash with these settings last week and even noodled a large round. Today I attacked a 24" plus downed old oak. I thought I must have mad a mistake counting my turns out, so I did it again starting at 1 1/2 and ending up at 3 and 3 1/2, same results. I now have around 10 tanks of mix thru the little Quake, the plug is a nice light grey color, no tan at all, I am running Husky synthetic low smoke at 50-1. Have any of you had this kind of radical carb settings after modding a quake or any other little saw? This thing sound and cuts great. Any ideas or comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294391
> ts?



Yep; *HUSKYQUAKE* adjustment screws are way out there also


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> O.K. Quakheads, what am I doing wrong. I did a major Muffler mod on the 38cc Earthquake, increasing its outlet area about 15 times what it was. It starts and revs great with the H&L set at around 1/1/2. When you put it to wood it won't cut at all. I have adjusted the L to 3 out and the H to 3 1/4. It cuts great, four strokes out of the cut and you can lean on it and it has incredible power for such a little saw. I cut a large ash with these settings last week and even noodled a large round. Today I attacked a 24" plus downed old oak. I thought I must have mad a mistake counting my turns out, so I did it again starting at 1 1/2 and ending up at 3 and 3 1/2, same results. I now have around 10 tanks of mix thru the little Quake, the plug is a nice light grey color, no tan at all, I am running Husky synthetic low smoke at 50-1. Have any of you had this kind of radical carb settings after modding a quake or any other little saw? This thing sound and cuts great. Any ideas or comments?
> 
> View attachment 294391



I will try to check mine out this evening. I do not _think _they are out that far, as it would probably have alarmed me, but it is possible I did not notice. It could just be where they run based on the taper cut on the screws or the size of the jet the screws run into. It should not really matter in an absolute sense, but you don't want to be running with the needle unscrewed so far that the tapered part is withdrawn entirely from the jet, because then you have very little adjustment capability - it is only a fraction of a turn between some jet restriction and wide open. So I can see this being a problem if the needles are poorly formed and don't taper enough, or not matched to the size of the hole they go into.

If you use a caliper you should be able to compare the length of the taper to the distance of 3 threads - but you'd still need to know where on the taper it seats when fully screwed in. 

I guess I would be a little concerned about the metering lever height or an air leak downstream of the carb.


----------



## Chris-PA

Glad this popped back up - I've got Lyme-brain and am a bit forgetful at the moment. My L is at 1-1/3T, and the H is at 1-1/2T. 

Like I said though, it only takes a small difference in the dimensions of a couple of parts and you'll get a different setting. And I can believe there may be more tolerance variation on these carbs.


----------



## ChainFinn

Would that Earthquake saw be the same as " Kraft Quelle m52" that is marketed by saying its similar to Stihl ms440 ?

View attachment 294580


----------



## Chris-PA

ChainFinn said:


> Would that Earthquake saw be the same as " Kraft Quelle m52" that is marketed by saying its similar to Stihl ms440 ?
> 
> View attachment 294580



For whatever reason there are a lot of Chinese-made copies of the three sizes of Zenoah/RedMax saw designs. There are a multitude of different shapes and colors of plastic outer covers applied, with various names - that all appears to be up to the exporter/importer. 

I have not been able to figure out how many manufacturers make these saws, but I think there are several. The Earthquakes appear to be made by a group that uses the "Topsun" brand and is if decent quality. Some of the others look pretty rough. 

Your saw is clearly a mid-sized RedMax saw copy, based on the RedMax G5000 type like the Earthquake CS4518. Who knows who made it though.


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> Have you put it in the wood at those settings or just run it in the shop. Mine started and sounded great at those settings after my mod but when I put it to the wood it needed something else.:msp_mellow:



Yeah, cuts great that way. I've run it hard full bar, including noodling. I may have more mods - base gasket removed, ported, muffler mod, spark advanced.


----------



## rmotoman

My mom wanted some trees trimmed so took the quake and echo 400. Not a bad running little old chainsaw. It needs a mm and carb richening but for $40 it runs good.


----------



## 036Pro

echoshawn said:


> Little post MM video... sounds reallllll nice...
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TcKELbmL-qc?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Now just gotta find my long reach torx drivers so I can play some more inside it. Was worried I had actually opened the muff too much, but it seems to like it.



Sounds like a Craftsman!


----------



## echoshawn

here it is, post-porting and in some dry doug-fir... 
Sorry, no porting pics, but I have enough aluminum shavings to cast a new one probably!:hmm3grin2orange:

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kYSbxcwhS1U?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Still stock chain, but I'm impressed!


----------



## H 2 H

echoshawn said:


> here it is, post-porting and in some dry doug-fir...
> Sorry, no porting pics, but I have enough aluminum shavings to cast a new one probably!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kYSbxcwhS1U?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Still stock chain, but I'm impressed!




So you like it Earthquakes


----------



## brokenbudget

so do these earthquakes come with accelerator pump carbs like the redmax gz400/4000?


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> After I dulled my stock chain I put on a loop of non safety full chisel "Laser" chain. With that my Muff modded quake cuts Ash as fast or faster than you ported saw with stock chain cuting fir. Try a loop of good chain and let that little bugger show its stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Nice sounding saw also...




HMMM; when I post about changing chains on these saws I thought members here were going to shot me after reading there post and pm's LOL


----------



## brokenbudget

brokenbudget said:


> so do these earthquakes come with accelerator pump carbs like the redmax gz400/4000?



not sure. but somebody here must have had one of these carbs apart.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joesmith

brokenbudget said:


> not sure. but somebody here must have had one of these carbs apart.:hmm3grin2orange:



Had one apart, didn't notice any special pump besides the diaphragm...is this some sort of revboost feature?


----------



## o8f150

will you guys let this thread die,,, its making me want another earthquake but I can't afford one right now


----------



## joesmith

o8f150 said:


> will you guys let this thread die,,, its making me want another earthquake but I can't afford one right now



Got a special all black edition to sell u:msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150

Stephen C. said:


> no never. I never met a guy who can't afford an earthquake.....opcorn: and it is all your fault...you started it...:wink2:



I just wrote a big check to pay my truck off,, so funds are real slim right now:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## naturelover

Well....

You know you'll need a saw of some sorts to carry around in it. 

Haven't even looked for one for a while now, might have to go check to see if they are even still available. 

Ehhhh, still over $50 for one....

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joesmith

naturelover said:


> Well....
> 
> You know you'll need a saw of some sorts to carry around in it.
> 
> Haven't even looked for one for a while now, might have to go check to see if they are even still available.
> 
> Ehhhh, still over $50 for one....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk



How many does that guy have?

Sent from my wheelchair using hawkingtalk


----------



## brokenbudget

joesmith said:


> Had one apart, didn't notice any special pump besides the diaphragm...is this some sort of revboost feature?



unless you pull the throttle shaft, you won't see it. you can look down the carb opening and see if there is a little brass fitting on the venturi at the top.


----------



## joesmith

brokenbudget said:


> unless you pull the throttle shaft, you won't see it. you can look down the carb opening and see if there is a little brass fitting on the venturi at the top.



Does this help? If not, please excuse my lack of knowledge


----------



## singinwoodwackr

gonna sell mine...needs a good home where it will get used


----------



## dswensen

I have three 3816s. All three have had the guts drilled out of the mufflers (look good from the outside). Two are mildy ported and one of the ported has the cylinder gasket removed.

They were inexpensive projects, but none have seen wood yet.

Wondering if there is a market for them - should I sell a couple?


----------



## H 2 H

dswensen said:


> I have three 3816s. All three have had the guts drilled out of the mufflers (look good from the outside). Two are mildy ported and one of the ported has the cylinder gasket removed.
> 
> They were inexpensive projects, but none have seen wood yet.
> 
> Wondering if there is a market for them - should I sell a couple?



I sold a few of those Earthquakes :msp_smile:

That made it easy for me to get another 70 cc saw :taped:


----------



## o8f150

I sold the ones I had a while back and doubled my money


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> I sold the ones I had a while back and doubled my money



How dare you!:msp_w00t:


----------



## MechanicMatt

You guys are still talking about these? :hmm3grin2orange: Ya'll are nuts!


----------



## echoshawn

I'm still behind in the game... Only have my first (and only) one ported so far......... Wish I had grabbed a few when they were cheap


----------



## echoshawn

Stephen C. said:


> mine are not ported but they are a hoot with just a MM....



The MM really helped and woke it up, but the porting sealed the deal.. By far the snappiest saw I have, and it starts on the first pull almost every time. Really amazed with it! The piston didn't make me too happy when I had it apart though.. It looked cracked on the exhaust side, I thought it was just scored, but its way too deep. I decided to just throw it back together for now and ... It's a $30 saw after all... 
I did notice a site sponsor now has a listing for "grey market" Chinese saw parts.. I'll have to keep my eyes open for a piston just in case, or hope the price comes back down on fleabay.. I have noticed the prices are a bit lower, so maybe a good sign.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Martijn

*Guess*



Stephen C. said:


> little quiet on the quake thread lately.....top this!
> one of these saws has a MM and has a dozen tanks of mix run thru it.....any idea which one? :hmm3grin2orange:
> Oregon does a nice job on the bar finish on these high end saws....:msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298190



The quake in the middle on the top row is used, the spikes got sawdust on them.


----------



## H 2 H

Martijn said:


> The quake in the middle on the top row is used, the spikes got sawdust on them.



I think so also plus lower right hand corner looks to be ran some also :msp_ohmy:


----------



## H 2 H

While over 125 Cedar fence post cut with the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ the last couple days


----------



## o8f150

WILL YOU DANG PEOPLE LET THIS THREAD DIE,,,PLEASE!!!!!! if not I will be scraping some pennies together to buy another one


----------



## stihl023/5

o8f150 said:


> WILL YOU DANG PEOPLE LET THIS THREAD DIE,,,PLEASE!!!!!! if not I will be scraping some pennies together to buy another one


----------



## brokenbudget

bad earthquake copy:hmm3grin2orange:










did some muffler modding a while back. done the same way i've done all of them on these. i use a 5/16" and a 27/64" drill bit. use the 5/16" to open up the stock port and a new one beside it. then use the 27/64" to open up the outer ports. smooth everything up, get everything cleaned out. these 2 openings combined with the stock holes inside seems to be a pretty good mix. add some heat to the outside deflector to shape it out a bit, slightly tilted 'up' to help keep it from melting anything. you can even still use the screen if need be.
i didn't have any black paint for the pics, but the muffler was painted the next day.









so, do the earthquake carbs have an accellerator pump in them? i know the ryobi versions do, and the throttle response is pretty sluggish if it isn't working. i haven't seen to many probems with them, actually pretty reliable unit. only a couple out of probably 10 or so of a mix of the ryobi's and redmax's. and they were user error issues.
it's hidden behind the throttle shaft. you have to remove the shaft to remove the pump. you'll notice on the back of the carb that there is a hole showing the throttle shaft. that's the access port for the pump piston and spring. there is a slot in the shaft and you need to turn it 180deg to be able to pull it out, otherwise the piston will act like a key in that slot, and you won't get the shaft out. can you dig it?
watch for the spring. they're fast and twitchy. also watch the o-ring on the piston. if you damage it in any way, you have to replace it. no way around it.
geeze it cleans up good. you'd never know it's worn out 2 bars and on the 3rd


----------



## brokenbudget

:jester:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoctb46dGeA


----------



## rmotoman

o8f150 said:


> WILL YOU DANG PEOPLE LET THIS THREAD DIE,,,PLEASE!!!!!! if not I will be scraping some pennies together to buy another one



What are you waiting on? :msp_angry: I thought you would of been saving since you sold your last quake.:msp_smile:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

o8f150 said:


> WILL YOU DANG PEOPLE LET THIS THREAD DIE,,,PLEASE!!!!!! if not I will be scraping some pennies together to buy another one



I gave mine away


----------



## o8f150

singinwoodwackr said:


> I gave mine away



bast***:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Philbert

(This lame thread won't last 10 pages, even with advertising . . .)

Philbert


----------



## brokenbudget

this thread is slow!otstir:
here's a vid of my redmax gz400 in some dry poplar, about 10".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3D-InI0xBk
yeah i left the stop switch off! whatcha goin do bout it?:redface:


----------



## o8f150

brokenbudget said:


> this thread is slow!otstir:
> here's a vid of my redmax gz400 in some dry poplar, about 10".
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3D-InI0xBk
> yeah i left the stop switch off! whatcha goin do bout it?:redface:



that runs good,,, I might have to go buy 1 just for the heck of it


----------



## Philbert

Maybe start a thread . . .

Philbert


----------



## brokenbudget

o8f150 said:


> that runs good,,, I might have to go buy 1 just for the heck of it



dollar for dollar these are the perfect little saws.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## brokenbudget

Philbert said:


> Maybe start a thread . . .
> 
> Philbert



or i can just keep posting here.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75

I stihl got one,looks like new ? Leaks oil bad ? Haven't cut anything with it yet. LOL Way to many others to play with ! Maybe I should trade it off ?


----------



## naturelover

It's been almost a month since the last reply!?!?!

Can't allow that to happen. 

Just looked, used ones are on the bay for $40, but $13 to ship. 

Strange that these are now listed as used instead of parts saws. Wonder if he is checking them out now, course still would be sold as is wouldn't it?



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## moody

Anyone put a pipe on one of these yet?


----------



## naturelover

The Quake and a MAC 10-10S cutting up some old logs for firewood.





Also seen some duties as the trail saw clearing up the roads from last year's winter storms. Still running strong, and has been dead reliable. Just fuel and oil, a couple of pulls of the starter rope, and go cut wood. Can't ask for much more than that out of a $35 saw...


----------



## diggers_dad

I put in a bid on a 41cc version a couple of weeks back and got it for $35 plus $12.50 shipping. It showed up in the original box, new bar and chain, clean as a whistle and ready to roll. No wood chips or sawdust on the saw or the bar and chain, but oil in the oiler.

No complaints on a single one of these I picked up. Fun little saw and great to learn on.

dd


----------



## echoshawn

You guys are all sick.... 
I've been gone 2 months and this thread is still alive??
Well, so is my quake.. It's become my bounce around the truck saw all summer.. Every time I grab it, it fires first pull and is eager to go..
I noticed some of the prices on evilbay have come back to reality.. think a 41 or 45cc might be in the future if I can sell a bigger saw... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mainewoods

All the AS guys buying them have driven up the prices.:msp_smile: Nearly as cheap to buy a re-furbed Husky.


----------



## o8f150

mainewoods said:


> All the AS guys buying them have driven up the prices.:msp_smile: Nearly as cheap to buy a re-furbed Husky.



I checked on them the other day and they are about 60 or so shipped now,,, I just might have to pull the trigger on one again


----------



## mainewoods

I wouldn't mind finding one for that price. Cheapest I found was about $100 on flea-bay. Maybe I didn't look in the right place.


----------



## echoshawn

mainewoods said:


> I wouldn't mind finding one for that price. Cheapest I found was about $100 on flea-bay. Maybe I didn't look in the right place.



There were a couple cheap ones from the usual seller, but they sold quickly. . Sellingitasis is his user name iirc.


----------



## mainewoods

I have seen his saws before I heard they were decent. 2 demo's on there now from another seller. 38cc demo for $100 plus $20 ship and a 45cc demo for $119 plus $33 shipping. Nothing on Amazon or E-Bay close to $60 shipped.


----------



## mainewoods

May pick up one of these newfangled chainsaws and see if Randy will port it for me. He sure woke up my 346! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mainewoods

I'm over 60- don't think my arms can go that fast any more


----------



## o8f150

well thanks a lot you bunch of vultures,,, if I was able to come to everyones house and kick your midget azzes I would,,,,, I just checked and the seller I always used don't have any listed,,,


----------



## H 2 H

Here is and order pic just for o8

View attachment 308515


*HUSKYQUAKE* is still alive and kicking

The one Earthquake that I sold that got ran over and giving back to me is also back up and running :msp_tongue:


----------



## H 2 H

Stephen C. said:


> that one in the middle is Purdy.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




I just have to many saw's the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ just don't get used much any more


----------



## H 2 H

Got to use the _*EARTHQUAKE*_ for a few hours today on a neighbors tree sure I could of used one of my other saws but it was time to pull it out of the barn


----------



## BlueSmoke12

Had a chance to use the Earthquake 3816 to fell a couple red oaks today.:msp_biggrin:

Mine has a MM and a non-safety chain on it.

Pulls strong.

First cool day in Minnesota in weeks so we took advantage of it.:msp_thumbup:

View attachment 312885
View attachment 312886
View attachment 312887


The Quake felled the trees and bucked up most of it. Went through 3 tanks and ran it like I stole it......

I am impressed with the light agile feel of this saw along with the smooth running viper motor.

Plenty of wood to split.

View attachment 312888
View attachment 312889


----------



## millbilly

BlueSmoke12 said:


> Had a chance to use the Earthquake 3816 to fell a couple red oaks today.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Mine has a MM and a non-safety chain on it.
> 
> Pulls strong.
> 
> First cool day in Minnesota in weeks so we took advantage of it.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 312885
> View attachment 312886
> View attachment 312887
> 
> 
> The Quake felled the trees and bucked up most of it. Went through 3 tanks and ran it like I stole it......
> 
> I am impressed with the light agile feel of this saw along with the smooth running viper motor.
> 
> Plenty of wood to split.
> 
> View attachment 312888
> View attachment 312889



Jobs not done till you flush that stump.


----------



## naturelover

Mine has developed a bit of a hot start issue that I need to investigate.....


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt41

Both my 38 and 41cc models have been run hard, so far only issue has been the kill switch on the 38 stopped working and I have been using the choke to shut it down till I get around to fixing it.


----------



## H 2 H

I like loaning out my Earthquake to see if someone can burn it up and it hasn't happen yet :cool2:


----------



## o8f150

and here I thought this thread died


----------



## milkman

mainewoods said:


> May pick up one of these newfangled chainsaws and see if Randy will port it for me. He sure woke up my 346! :hmm3grin2orange:



You'll really like it after it's ported, just keep an eye on it, the oiler has a hard time keeping up.


----------



## H 2 H

Spent most of the morning with the _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ cutting up a couple Hemlocks


----------



## GregGA

*Which Earthquake?*

I figured I would get a chainsaw to cut campfire wood for the cabin. Most of my tools are quality, bought when times were good. I recently bought a Chonda Predator engine for my pressure washer, and that thing purrs like a kitten and I'm impressed.

So, I found this site and was researching Stihl etc, and I find the Earthquake thread. I want one:msp_wink: I still think they look like a decent value off of ebay in the $100 range. I was thinking new since I am not a 2cycle mechanic, yet. Is there a preferred cc size or seller on ebay? 

I am new to chainsaws and it will be mainly for yard cleanup, firewood etc. I am mechanically inclined and want to at least do a MM.

Thanks guys!

Greg in Georgia


----------



## Philbert

Welcome to A.S.!

If you think that you can work on chainsaws, maybe look for a used, working WildThing or Craftsman on Craig'sList. $30 - $70?

Often go on sale for $100 new. You will get a case and a warranty, and more availability for parts.

Off eBay, you don't know what you are getting. Note that at the start of this thread, experienced chainsaw guys were buying the Earthquakes for $30 shipped - different story.

JMHO

Philbert


----------



## H 2 H

Philbert said:


> Welcome to A.S.!
> 
> If you think that you can work on chainsaws, maybe look for a used, working WildThing or Craftsman on Craig'sList. $30 - $70?
> 
> Often go on sale for $100 new. You will get a case and a warranty, and more availability for parts.
> 
> Off eBay, you don't know what you are getting. _*Note that at the start of this thread, experienced chainsaw guys were buying the Earthquakes for $30 shipped - different story.*_
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Philbert[/QUOTOE]
> 
> Old pic
> 
> View attachment 315747
> 
> 
> Theses saws are not worth $100


----------



## GregGA

Ok then. Thank you and off to plan B!!


----------



## GregGA

Ok. Based on the knowledge I found on this site, I think I will get a Poulan Pro 5020AV from Amazon, with case $197. I will wait a day, so let me know if there is something else in that price range that I should get.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## o8f150

H 2 H said:


> Philbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to A.S.!
> 
> If you think that you can work on chainsaws, maybe look for a used, working WildThing or Craftsman on Craig'sList. $30 - $70?
> 
> Often go on sale for $100 new. You will get a case and a warranty, and more availability for parts.
> 
> Off eBay, you don't know what you are getting. _*Note that at the start of this thread, experienced chainsaw guys were buying the Earthquakes for $30 shipped - different story.*_
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Philbert[/QUOTOE]
> 
> Old pic
> 
> View attachment 315747
> 
> 
> Theses saws are not worth $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that orange pos in the middle
Click to expand...


----------



## GregGA

Cool. I'm new:msp_biggrin: What is it?


----------



## diggers_dad

GregGA said:


> Cool. I'm new:msp_biggrin: What is it?



He painted an Earthquake orange for giggles. We were bored. I played around with one myself, that's why my avatar has an external air filter on it. Ported and modded with good chain they are fun. 

I can't believe this thread is still going. 

Really.

dd


----------



## H 2 H

GregGA said:


> Cool. I'm new:msp_biggrin: What is it?



It's a _*HUSKYQUAKE*_ :msp_wink:


It was just a snowy day and had nothing to do :msp_wink:


----------



## o8f150

I figured this thread would have died months ago


----------



## 2dumb4words

GregGA said:


> Ok. Based on the knowledge I found on this site, I think I will get a Poulan Pro 5020AV from Amazon, with case $197. I will wait a day, so let me know if there is something else in that price range that I should get.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!



If I was needing a decent saw for around $200, I'd do this.
Stihl 026 20" Bar Ready To Cut

Most any market in the country will turn up a pretty nice one for just about that. While the Poulan you mention has its fans, few will likely dispute the 026, 026 pro or 260, 260 pro are really much better. Better yet, which will be more valuable if you sold it after cutting one tree?

You could also pick up a much maligned 290 or 029 any day of the week for that price. It will cut lots of wood. Probably be all the saw you ever want or need. But you would be well advised to wait for a clean 026, 026 pro, 260, or 260 pro. Steer clear of the ms170 & 180 IMHO. They simply fetch more than they're worth if that makes sense. Maybe worth $100 clean, lightly used. But any of the others would be far better built saws.

If you insist on going new. An Echo cs400 would be a solid choice. $300 at retail, see em around $200 on ebay a while back. Haven't checked lately.


----------



## GregGA

2dumb4words said:


> If I was needing a decent saw for around $200, I'd do this.
> Stihl 026 20" Bar Ready To Cut
> 
> Most any market in the country will turn up a pretty nice one for just about that. While the Poulan you mention has its fans, few will likely dispute the 026, 026 pro or 260, 260 pro are really much better. Better yet, which will be more valuable if you sold it after cutting one tree?
> 
> You could also pick up a much maligned 290 or 029 any day of the week for that price. It will cut lots of wood. Probably be all the saw you ever want or need. But you would be well advised to wait for a clean 026, 026 pro, 260, or 260 pro. Steer clear of the ms170 & 180 IMHO. They simply fetch more than they're worth if that makes sense. Maybe worth $100 clean, lightly used. But any of the others would be far better built saws.
> 
> If you insist on going new. An Echo cs400 would be a solid choice. $300 at retail, see em around $200 on ebay a while back. Haven't checked lately.



Thank you sir for the sound advice. I'll take it and start my search today. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## dff110

Just wanted to let all of the Quakeheads know that they are back up for sale. The price is not as good as when the thread started, but I think they are still a good deal. I had a lot of people admire my 38cc modded quake. When I saw these I found 3 other guys that wanted one. I contacted the seller, and they offered me the 45cc version for $45 a piece if I bought 4. 

I can't wait for them to get here, and have another new Quake to play with!


----------



## gottagetsawz

dff110 said:


> Just wanted to let all of the Quakeheads know that they are back up for sale. The price is not as good as when the thread started, but I think they are still a good deal. I had a lot of people admire my 38cc modded quake. When I saw these I found 3 other guys that wanted one. I contacted the seller, and they offered me the 45cc version for $45 a piece if I bought 4.
> 
> I can't wait for them to get here, and have another new Quake to play with!


----------



## gottagetsawz

You can go to moreoutdoor4u.com and get the saws at a discount by using coupon code "ebay" in the shopping cart, for example, it makes the 38cc saw $39.60 with free shipping. This is getting too addictive.


----------



## dswensen

Just bought another one - (CRAP!) A 4518 for $48.40 shipped. That's almost as good as the 3816 I got for $35 shipped a while ago. 

"Hello - my name is Idiot, and I am a chainsaw addict!" "Hello Idiot!"


----------



## o8f150

dang,,, and I thought this thread went down the toilet and got lost


----------



## gottagetsawz

You know, I found a 4518 on ebay for $55$ shipped back in oct. Without knowing anything about earthquake saws other than made in china, I bought it just to see if its any good, I made the mistake of telling my son about it, and when he got done laughing about throwing my money away, he started doing some research on the saws and found this thread, By then I got the first one, no sawdust, hardly ran,,,So,,, I got another one,,You Know so when the first one blows up,,I got parts,,,well,,,I got to thinking. A lotta people like to borrow things,,,so its only logical to get a third to be a loner saw. Since I allready ordered a parts saw. Well to make a long story short, ,,, I got seven of em, all three sizes, gotta have at least 2 of each, right? And after my son seen mine, he ordered two of his own"to pratice porting on" trouble is, now his brother liked his ported 4116 so much, He is getting two of them. Has anybody killed one of these saws by useing the crap outta one yet?


----------



## kc4sfe

OK. I'm in.... can't have too many chainsaws can you. less than $50!!! are you kidding me. I'll port and put a Nitrous fogger on mine and see how fast I can blow it up!


----------



## naturelover

Bahhhh, must resist, must resist.......


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc4sfe

Resistance is futile for $48 shipped! 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc4sfe

Maybe I'll port it and tune it to run on nitromethane with some sort of forced air injection..... hmmmm for $48 the possibilities are almost endless........

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoutillac

kc4sfe said:


> OK. I'm in.... can't have too many chainsaws can you. less than $50!!! are you kidding me. I'll port and put a Nitrous fogger on mine and see how fast I can blow it up!



Did you try the nitrous yet? I broke down and have a 4518 coming and was thinking the same thing, was just worried about sending the flywheel into orbit.


----------



## kc4sfe

Going to get mine end of the week... talking to my local 2 stroke expert tomorrow and we are going to work something out for it.... the video may be boring or really spectacular in a variety of ways.... will have to wait and see what happens....

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDM53ENT

This thread is like my wife, it just wont go away................. And by the way I picked up a 4518 and have been running the dog crap out of it but dont tell anyone lol. The one I got had been fueled but never fired. Was brand new.


----------



## firefighterwolf

What's the price on an 18" Oregon Bar & Chain? $48 with free shipping...not horrible...not great...but throw in a free like-new chainsaw engine...WOW!


----------



## HarryJr

Yes, once I was able to pick myself off the floor from laughing at my dad for buying several of these quakes, GottaGetSaws, I've purchased two 4116's. Mm'd and ported both, gotta say wow I'm impressed. I even opened up his 4518.


----------



## o8f150

when I first started this thread everyone laughed at me and said I was stupid for buying a piece of junk,,, seems everyone likes them,,, guess I need to buy another one just for chits and giggles


----------



## gottagetsawz

Yep, got same reaction from my own family... I tell ya....I get no respect..no respect at all.......


----------



## firefighterwolf

Sorry for asking these questions...I know the answers are probably somewhere in the previous 113 pages of this thread...just haven't stumbled upon the answers...but here we go

I believe the earthquakes are fake Redmax's - right?

What kind of cylinder porting? Open, closed or strato?

The bar mount...small husky?

Can they be changed over to a .325 rim sprocket and bar?


----------



## diggers_dad

gottagetsawz said:


> Has anybody killed one of these saws by useing the crap outta one yet?



Friend, I have tried. I gave one to the guy who absolutely runs his tools into the ground and back. No problems whatsoever. He has brought in a Stihl and Homelite for me to work on while the little Chinese saw runs like a top. His only complaint is that it should have a longer bar. 

I also gave two to my dad. One in 38cc and one in 41cc. The oiler stopped working on the 41 so I've got it in the basement to repair. I have modified one with mild port work, opened the muffler and added a larger air filter to let it flow more. The little saw rips but has had zero problems. I hope you have good luck with yours also.

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> *when I first started this thread everyone laughed at me and said I was stupid for buying a piece of junk*



Hold the phone there onefidddy. I didn't laugh. I had actually bought one before you but didn't bother to post about it. I found the same thing that you did - these little saws are well built but the muffler is terribly choked up. I didn't laugh. I sure did like reading all about the mods and I will admit it was because of this thread I bought eight more in various colors before my financial status became so bad. 

So - Cheers to you for starting the thread! 

And - if this thread is like the little Quakes, it may NEVER die!!!

dd


----------



## kc4sfe

Looks like mine will be here on Monday..... I already have big plans for mods on it. Just to see what happens ya know? I'll post pics when I get things rolling.


----------



## HarryJr

firefighterwolf said:


> Sorry for asking these questions...I know the answers are probably somewhere in the previous 113 pages of this thread...just haven't stumbled upon the answers...but here we go
> 
> I believe the earthquakes are fake Redmax's - right?
> 
> What kind of cylinder porting? Open, closed or strato?
> 
> The bar mount...small husky?
> 
> Can they be changed over to a .325 rim sprocket and bar?



From what I gather
Redmax yes
Open ports
A041 poulan bar mount
And it's been discussed about the .325 but not sure if it's been done yet


----------



## o8f150

diggers_dad said:


> Hold the phone there onefidddy. I didn't laugh. I had actually bought one before you but didn't bother to post about it. I found the same thing that you did - these little saws are well built but the muffler is terribly choked up. I didn't laugh. I sure did like reading all about the mods and I will admit it was because of this thread I bought eight more in various colors before my financial status became so bad.
> 
> So - Cheers to you for starting the thread!
> 
> And - if this thread is like the little Quakes, it may NEVER die!!!
> 
> dd


 I think you was the only one that didn't laugh,,,,, I got thrown under the bus several times,,, but all in all I think I got the respect up from a lot of people about these saws


----------



## gottagetsawz

So............ can we call them the Volkswagen (read old style bug ) of saws yet?,,,,,,,,,,, Funner than heck to play with, takes modifications like a duck to water, and leaves you with enough change for a happy meal after buying one ........


----------



## HarryJr

My latest muffler mod and I'm thinking maybe it needs a little more on the outlet?


----------



## dff110

Just got the 4 I ordered in the mail today. Not packaged very well, but nothing was broken. All of them have the scrench, Oregon chain still in the bag, and yellow spacer where the bar mounts, 18" Oregon bar never mounted, and bar cover. One even still had the owners manual and the chain file. All of them have bar oil in the saw, and two have wear marks on the bottom from sitting at an idle, or attempts at starting.

Tomorrow and the weekend I plan on working on them. 2 of them for coworkers will get assembled, slot put in carb needles, and adjusted properly. My 2 will get a muffler mod at least, and possibly some more tinkering. 

Having 4 boxes with chainsaws sitting on the porch was like an early xmas!


----------



## diggers_dad

o8f150 said:


> I think you was the only one that didn't laugh,,,,, I got thrown under the bus several times,,, but all in all I think I got the respect up from a lot of people about these saws



I don't have an endless budget for saw projects, so I have to be very careful how I spend what little I have. The 41cc and 38cc saws had a lot of bang for the buck. I learned more about modding and performance gains without spending a ton of money. These saws were a lot of fun. 

If they threw you under the bus I was right there with ya.


----------



## Brian B.

Ok, I thought this site was down again, how strange. Won't pull up the site from my blackberry, but iPad pulls it right up, oh well.

So, my Earthquake arrived last week, cut in stock form, sounded really mentally and seemed choked down. (But still acceptable by all means)... So I yank the muffler, holy cow what a pos muffler!! I took a new stepped bit, or, variable bit, and drilled two holes as deep as the bit would go right on the face of the muffler, and boy did that saw come alive! No joke, this 45cc saw truly kicks some serious butt! I cut a ton of wood last weekend and it never missed a beat, and was great on fuel consumption, are these strato? (Oh yeah, getting all the metal out of the muffler before reinstall action was a chore)

So, I am so very happy with this saw and this site, and the OP for this thread! This site rocks!

Problem is, I'm ordering a second and possibly a third Quaker! Thanks so much, I am really quite pleased.

My "good" chain will arrive Saturday from amazon, but I have to say, the factory chain was quite impressive for a safety type chain.

I would highly, highly suggest this saw to anyone with one qualification- the saw wont scream w/o the muff job.

(I didn't have to touch any carb settings, just the muff mod, literally runs like the damn thing is fuel injected, LOL, I dig it!)


----------



## BDM53ENT

I did notice something with my Quaker. Every time I went to the shop it had moved to the other side. I immediately realized the other saws were picking on it so I removed all the stickers  I think I am going to paint it orange now.


----------



## LegDeLimber

kc4sfe said:


> Maybe I'll port it and tune it to run on nitromethane with some sort of forced air injection..... hmmmm for $48 the possibilities are almost endless........
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## gottagetsawz

BDM53ENT said:


> I did notice something with my Quaker. Every time I went to the shop it had moved to the other side. I immediately realized the other saws were picking on it so I removed all the stickers  I think I am going to paint it orange now.


Best thing to do is get several more so the quake's got some backup in case some of those orange or yellow saws want to start somthing


----------



## Brian B.

Stupid/ silly question... Does anyone have any idea how much longer the EBay dude will have these ill' monsters? I want another but it will likely be after New Years. (If it were an Amazon purchase I would ask the guy, but it was EBay, and not my acct)


----------



## Big_Wood

I gave my quake to my grandpa cause he liked it so much but would like another. I looked on ebay and only found ones for over $100. I don't know where you guys are look'n but i would buy one for $55 for sure. Especially if it's the 45cc one. Can someone provide a link?


----------



## gottagetsawz

westcoaster90 said:


> I gave my quake to my grandpa cause he liked it so much but would like another. I looked on ebay and only found ones for over $100. I don't know where you guys are look'n but i would buy one for $55 for sure. Especially if it's the 45cc one. Can someone provide a link?


Go to moreoutdoor4u.com an be sure to use coupon code "ebay" the 41cc will be about $44 shipped, the 45cc is under $49 shipped.


----------



## Big_Wood

gottagetsawz said:


> Go to moreoutdoor4u.com an be sure to use coupon code "ebay" the 41cc will be about $44 shipped, the 45cc is under $49 shipped.



Thanks buds. Will do that later on when i'm home.


----------



## Big_Wood

Curiosity got the best of me and i had to go check it out. Turns out they won't bill me in canada


----------



## gottagetsawz

Not even thru paypal?? They take paypal on that website and they are also got some on auctions and buy it now on ebay, buy it now are $50,$52 and $55 depending on size


----------



## Brian B.

They are still there, 45/18" for 55, I'll go look and give you the seller name.


----------



## Big_Wood

gottagetsawz said:


> Not even thru paypal?? They take paypal on that website and they are also got some on auctions and buy it now on ebay, buy it now are $50,$52 and $55 depending on size



I'll have to check it out again. I just did the proceed to checkout without paypal. I just wanna see what the end cost will be for now. It's free shipping in the states but i'm sure i'll have to pay.


----------



## Brian B.

Search term "Ardisam CS4518"

Second link... 

Tc-store is the seller. 

Wish I could could have two more.

Just buy the 45cc, the other two are only 1-2 lbs lighter, just cut to the chase and get the 45cc

After the muff mod they absolutely scream, well mine does anyway, I absolutely LOVe it.


----------



## Brian B.

At $55 the shipping still is no bigge vs a comparable new saw, this saw will more than likely be new in box.


----------



## trophyhunter

o8f150 said:


> WILL YOU DANG PEOPLE LET THIS THREAD DIE,,,PLEASE!!!!!! if not I will be scraping some pennies together to buy another one


I just spent $48.40 for a 45cc saw shipped and it's all your fault! I can't wait to see what shows up and tear into it for fun.


----------



## Big_Wood

So when they say as is does that mean it may or may not have something wrong with it. Have any of you bought one with from that site to find something wrong with it?


----------



## Brian B.

No, he has to state that for legal reasons. Mine for example came with the Sears display tag in the users manual still and the price on it and all, can't remember what the price on it was.

Others will chime in, but mine, the muffler had a super thin coat of carbon from tc-store guy starting it to make sure it ran, but bar and chain had never been installed... Chain was brand new, $20 value alone. 

The only cheesy thing on these saws are the muffler sucks, and the stickers are super cheesy... The safety chain cuts really well. 

Hopefully others will chime in, but from what I understand -MOST ALL- of these saws are literally brand new.


----------



## Big_Wood

Cool. The 38cc one i got was pretty well new. I want another. The mufflers are stainless aye. I'm not into setting up my welder to weld stainless so i'm gonna have to ask my buddy to tig it for me. I didn't even get a chance to with my last one. Used it maybe 4 tines ten lent it to my grandpa. He liked it so much i had to give it to him.


----------



## Brian B.

I bubba muff modded mine, just a uni-bit hole well two on the face of the muffler. The muffler packing is still in there even though the muff is pretty much free flowing now, lol, at dusk the saw looks like its on fire from the muffler packing being all heated up, mother screams though I tell you what.. I really dig mine, ergonomics on the machine are really well thought out, oversize chain break handle, just everything about it, just really really enjoy the Cs4518, cut good part of last weekend on the 4518 and it just flat shined. 

Good luck with yours


----------



## Big_Wood

well guys. looks like that seller won't ship to canada  looks like i won't be getting another quake


----------



## trophyhunter

Brian B. said:


> I bubba muff modded mine, just a uni-bit hole well two on the face of the muffler. The muffler packing is still in there even though the muff is pretty much free flowing now, lol, at dusk the saw looks like its on fire from the muffler packing being all heated up, mother screams though I tell you what.. I really dig mine, ergonomics on the machine are really well thought out, oversize chain break handle, just everything about it, just really really enjoy the Cs4518, cut good part of last weekend on the 4518 and it just flat shined.
> 
> Good luck with yours


I ordered mine late last night and just got an email that it shipped with FedEx tracking info already, they don't mess around! So, for starters I think I want to mod the muffler in a similar manner as you have, can't weld stainless with what I have here. Did it need much in the way of H/L side fuel increases when you did your's? 

I've been going back through this thread looking for pics of muffler mods but most of them are gone thank's to the moron's that corrupted so much of the site's valuable tech info.


----------



## kc4sfe

Just got mine today. Has been used/started but looks like it's in great shape. B/C have been mounted but don't look like they have seen and wood. Came with the scrench too! I'll get started on tearing it apart tonight.


----------



## jdhacker

You can weld stainless with your mild wire. You will just need to paint it as it will rust.

I juess I should add, I welded for 15 years. Now who is the dummy dummy


----------



## Scoutillac

mine will be here tomorrow, if it does not suck I may be inspired to get a few more.


----------



## Brian B.

The bubba muff mod I think I was quoted on is a rough way to go because all the shavings fall IN the muff and you have to spend a long time shaking them all out. Works great though and the cat still has some spark arrest ability with the guts still a glowing away. I'll get a pic if I can remember to, it's next door at Pops. The holes the vari bit, or step bit make are smooth so it looks clean and all.

My saw literally runs absolutely perfect ow so I didn't dare touch h/l nor idle, it's perfect and I'm not changing 'nuttin.....


----------



## Brian B.

The other cool thing, by gosh you come off throttle the chain stops, no creep, I dig it.


----------



## trophyhunter

Brian B. said:


> The bubba muff mod I think I was quoted on is a rough way to go because all the shavings fall IN the muff and you have to spend a long time shaking them all out. Works great though and the cat still has some spark arrest ability with the guts still a glowing away. I'll get a pic if I can remember to, it's next door at Pops. The holes the vari bit, or step bit make are smooth so it looks clean and all.
> 
> My saw literally runs absolutely perfect ow so I didn't dare touch h/l nor idle, it's perfect and I'm not changing 'nuttin.....


I figured the shavings would be an issue doing it that way, I'll take care to get them all gone before I hang it back on there. I think I'll run it a little bit to let the ring(s) seat and get compression numbers and lose the base gasket and see what that does for it.


----------



## diggers_dad

Here we go again! A whole new round of "Quake-A-Mania."

I thought we were finished with this. I still have 2 or 3 from the last round. 

08onefiddy this is your fault all over again. Who can turn down a $55 saw almost NIB?


----------



## Big_Wood

I'm gonna have to ask a buddy in the states to order me one and ship it to me. It's the only way for us up north


----------



## Brian B.

trophyhunter said:


> I figured the shavings would be an issue doing it that way, I'll take care to get them all gone before I hang it back on there. I think I'll run it a little bit to let the ring(s) seat and get compression numbers and lose the base gasket and see what that does for it.



I used compressed air to blow it out, then shake shake shake, blow out some more, and so on.

See if yours doesn't sound real metally before you muff mod it, mine sounded like poop flavored lollipop until I opened it up. I honestly think mine gained a good 20


----------



## dswensen

trophyhunter said:


> I figured the shavings would be an issue doing it that way, I'll take care to get them all gone before I hang it back on there. I think I'll run it a little bit to let the ring(s) seat and get compression numbers and lose the base gasket and see what that does for it.


 
I took out the base gasket on a smaller Quake last spring, and I couldn't detect any difference in compression before and after - maybe I did it wrong.

My latest quake (45cc) should be here tomorrow. $48 bucks shipped. Too much fun for a small price.


----------



## Jefflac02

2 earthquakes in garrett county, md. One for me, new for my dad. Went the new route rough cabelas. $74.99 a piece.


----------



## Brian B.

$75 with a warranty? Heck I used to think the $100-110 PP3814 (42cc) Poulan was the best new bargain going- that Cabela's deal has it beat clearly.


----------



## Jefflac02

Brian B. said:


> $75 with a warranty? Heck I used to think the $100-110 PP3814 (42cc) Poulan was the best new bargain going- that Cabela's deal has it beat clearly.


 I might see what the fleabay deals are and buy us 2 running parts saws. I am only on page 60 of this thread so far, I must say I have found a lot of useful information. Thanks to all who have posted


----------



## Brian B.

My good chain just arrived, I'm wringing my hands and grinning.... I wanna go now but it's dark,


----------



## gottagetsawz

Just got my 2 3814 saws I ordered last week for $39 each, both was ran a little one of them did see wood, I got the bars, chains, bar covers and scwenchs, no files this time, but I did find a extra chain in one of the boxes, I put a little fuel in one of them and it started on the second pull, so all in all, GREAT!!!!


----------



## dff110

On the original 38cc quake I got when this thread started, I took the time to open up the joints on the muffler, remove the guts, let it breath, and put it all back together looking totally stock. Rather than just drilling holes through it.

On the 45cc versions I just got this is not going to be an easy task. The Muffler design is totally different. The spark screen will need to be replaced to allow for a bigger exit, and one side of the muffler is brazed or welded together. I got 3 sides of it free, now it will take some tinkering to get it opened up to see what is really inside. I'll post pictures if I ever get it open.


----------



## gottagetsawz

dff110 said:


> On the original 38cc quake I got when this thread started, I took the time to open up the joints on the muffler, remove the guts, let it breath, and put it all back together looking totally stock. Rather than just drilling holes through it.
> 
> On the 45cc versions I just got this is not going to be an easy task. The Muffler design is totally different. The spark screen will need to be replaced to allow for a bigger exit, and one side of the muffler is brazed or welded together. I got 3 sides of it free, now it will take some tinkering to get it opened up to see what is really inside. I'll post pictures if I ever get it open.


 Thats the same way we did it on both styles, on the 45cc bend the outer cover out a bit, then take the inner plate and bend it back and forth several times and it will break out without damaging the outer shell, then just close it up like you did the 38cc version, we did the extra holes by the screen two differant ways, on one we slotted it and pryed it out like louvers,one the other one we used the leftover exaust scoops out of the 38cc style mufflers and welded them over the orginal hole and a new hole next to it I will try to get photos posted


----------



## gottagetsawz

View attachment 319161


----------



## Brian B.

I guess the Bubba mod does look clean, I'll try to get a photo on here.


----------



## Scoutillac

My super pro tactical earthquake came today. With out hesitation I broke the muffler open, gutted it, enlarged the holes near the exhaust port and added one, popped 2 3/4" holes under the little plate on the muffler. Fired right up, cut like a banshee for a 49 dollar saw. I am pretty stoked. It came with the scrench, file, manual, bar and chain. The bar had never been installed, thing was never in wood, just fuel and oil. Now it is time to strip all the stickers and make it a Super pro Zombie saw. I may add a rail and a green laser


----------



## Brian B.

Factory chain cuts pretty darned good yes?


----------



## Big_Wood

so which one of my earthquake buds wants to order me a 4518? i can send funds or trade some parts for those expensive saws that do the same work for triple the cost we all run. i really want a 45cc earthquake but the seller don't sell to canadians.  i got a few buds in mind who i know would be more then willing to order one for me but figure i'd ask the earthquake crowd first.


----------



## trophyhunter

gottagetsawz said:


> Thats the same way we did it on both styles, on the 45cc bend the outer cover out a bit, then take the inner plate and bend it back and forth several times and it will break out without damaging the outer shell, then just close it up like you did the 38cc version, we did the extra holes by the screen two differant ways, on one we slotted it and pryed it out like louvers,one the other one we used the leftover exaust scoops out of the 38cc style mufflers and welded them over the orginal hole and a new hole next to it I will try to get photos posted



Photos of the 45cc muffler Mod would be great, I have one showing up tomorrow and I'll get into it when FedEx drops it off. I got mine for $48.40 to the door with a coupon code from a different source than ebay, if anyone wants that info PM me and I'll get that to you.


----------



## Brian B.

westcoaster90 said:


> so which one of my earthquake buds wants to order me a 4518? i can send funds or trade some parts for those expensive saws that do the same work for triple the cost we all run. i really want a 45cc earthquake but the seller don't sell to canadians.  i got a few buds in mind who i know would be more then willing to order one for me but figure i'd ask the earthquake crowd first.



I just joined eBay, haven't bought one thing with the acct, I wouldn't be scared to help, but lets see if someone else chimes in first. Wonder how costly shipping from Fredericktown Missouri to you would be?


----------



## trophyhunter

Brian B. said:


> I just joined eBay, haven't bought one thing with the acct, I wouldn't be scared to help, but lets see if someone else chimes in first. Wonder how costly shipping from Fredericktown Missouri to you would be?


I wonder if two of them would fit and ship in the same carton to Canada? These things are so cheap it would be worth it to go that route.


----------



## Big_Wood

i would probably buy 2 . i just PM'd another buddy who got my first one for me. we'll see if he can order me one or 2. i got many saws so don't need one but the quake is the ultimate mod testing mule. paydays friday so i can buy some then.


----------



## woodenboater

Just looking around and I see TSC up here has the 38cc selling for $110.


----------



## Big_Wood

woodenboater said:


> Just looking around and I see TSC up here has the 38cc selling for $110.



those saws aren't worth $110 especially the 38cc model. i got my last one for the good price of $30 from a buddy in the states and i will get a 45cc one for $50 plus shipping. i hope anyways.


----------



## Big_Wood

my buddy down there told me he would order an earthquake for me


----------



## kc4sfe

OK,
I'm sure that this has been covered but I can't search anything so I apologize for the repetition:

How do you get the muffler apart on a 4518 Quaker?? 


Thanks,


----------



## dff110

kc4sfe said:


> OK,
> I'm sure that this has been covered but I can't search anything so I apologize for the repetition:
> 
> How do you get the muffler apart on a 4518 Quaker??
> 
> 
> Thanks,




I'm heading out into the garage to finish up my Muffler Mod now. When I get back in I'll post the whole thing with pictures. But I used a small tipped torch to open up the joints, and pull apart the brazed area.


----------



## milkman

Can someone move this thread to page 5 or 6 so I won't be tempted any more!!!


----------



## Brian B.

kc4sfe said:


> OK,
> I'm sure that this has been covered but I can't search anything so I apologize for the repetition:
> 
> How do you get the muffler apart on a 4518 Quaker??
> 
> 
> Thanks,



With a stepped variable drill bit and drill set to a low speed, gloves, and safety glasses.

(Trying to be funny)


----------



## kc4sfe

I like it! I thought of firing up the plasma cutter but thought I'd ask what others did first.... 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian B.

Anyone here have both the smallest earthquake and the 45cc? 

I am curious if there is any benefit at all to the smaller saw as kind of a limbing or small work saw over the 45cc since they are so close in weight anyway.


----------



## Scoutillac

kc4sfe said:


> I like it! I thought of firing up the plasma cutter but thought I'd ask what others did first....
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


I just took a sanding disc to the outside of the seal and gently preyed it apart leaving as much of the flange as I could so there would be a bit of meat when I welded it back up. This matl sucks for me as I am a structural welder and typically deal with 1/4" to 4" material, not the jewlry these mufflers are made of...LOL


----------



## kc4sfe

Its going to be fun I'm sure but I'm cheating. I have a good tig guy at work and he said he'd weld it back for me!

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswensen

I just got my 4518 yesterday. $48.40 shipped. I am quite pleased. A very small amount of sawdust on it, and a chain that had been used - but barely. New Oregon bar, never mounted. And a scrench. Compression cold was 150. I was pleased to see that the 45 came with a rim instead of the spur sprocket on the 38. Otherwise, the features were the same ( I think the 38 had an adjustable oiler - the 45 does). The 45 is a bit bigger than the 38, but not annoyingly so.


----------



## Brian B.

I just came into some "bonus" money, wife asked if I want Cobra fuzz that I been needing or another Quaker, hmmmmmmm..... Damned Quaker is cheaper too! By $25 or so bucks, heck I should negotiate the 2nd Quaker and the new "good" chain and the fuzz buster can wait.. LOL


----------



## trophyhunter

My 4518 was waiting for me when I got home. It had been gassed at some point, no bar oil in it. It came with unused bar and chain, a manual that is far better and more detailed than the last several Husky saws I bought. Had the scrench and bar cover in the box with a yellow plastic shipping spacer on the bar studs. 

Fueled it, pulled it twice and it snorted. Off with the choke and away we went it runs well and obviously tuned to be pig rich. This thing's carbon footprint out of the box makes Al Gore curl up in the corner in a rage of angst and no doubt the EPA has a chip on it's shoulder for it. 

Best $48.40 I spent in all my years, what a deal. It's actually surprisingly well made, rim sprocket and it puts out bar oil like a beast. I dialed the oiler down about halfway and we'll see how that setting does in the wood. Muffler mods and tuning to follow, I hope I can get a couple more for the same price!


----------



## Brian B.

Thank that Kentucky gnome, God bless him for starting this thread!


----------



## trophyhunter

Brian B. said:


> Thank that Kentucky gnome, God bless him for starting this thread!


You have no idea. There's a couple families on the mountain near me that are in pretty dire straights and desperately need a chainsaw. I'm gonna get three more of these for Christmas presents.


----------



## dff110

Well I just finished up the muffler mod on my first quake (well almost finished). I used a small tipped torch to heat up the metal and pry away the flange to remove the top cover.


That is why a muffler mod opens these up so much. The exhaust gases go through 2 dampers, the "catalytic converter" looking thing, and finally exit out of the tiny tube.



This is everything I removed



And here it is all back together again. I just need to braze it back together at work, and figure out a new spark screen and how to hold it. With a nice new coat of paint it should look good, and perform MUCH better.


----------



## trophyhunter

Thanks for those pics of the 45cc series muffler, now I know what awaits me inside there and that little cat unit really needs to go. The heat that muffler was making on mine when I ran it earlier was pretty noticeable on account of that.


----------



## diggers_dad

I took my little Quakenstein out today for a bit of work. It is the 38 cc version I modded earlier in this thread, now featured on my avatar.

It sputtered on the second pull and I was just quick enough on the choke to let it start. Darn little thing starts like a high-dollar saw. Away I went on some 20" - 24" logs stacked up after the timber was harvested. I went through the first tank of fuel and stopped to split and load the wood. Almost half of the bed of my truck was full at that point. I fueled up and it started first pull. Right back to work and never missed a beat. I finished the second tank, finished filling the bed and headed home. There happened to be a tree blown down across the county road on the way back, which I stopped and cut up to get it out of the way. 

When I got in this afternoon I read through the new posts on this thread. Someone talked about $48.40 shipped using a coupon code for the 45cc model. Dang it! Before I knew what was going on I was typing in my address and shelling out $48.40 for another one. I told myself I needed it to fully evaluate the 45 cc saw. 

This thread needs to go away.

dd


----------



## milkman

Hello, my name is Milkman and I'm addicted.

CS 4518 on the way, dag nabbit, I couldn't help myself. I need another saw like I need a.......
The wife don't know 08f150, but that's who I'm blamin'.


----------



## milkman

I know what happened to me, I was doing fine with resisting and then trophyhunter mentioned that it had a RIM, then posted a picture, I just lost it....


----------



## trophyhunter

milkman said:


> Hello, my name is Milkman and I'm addicted.
> 
> CS 4518 on the way, dag nabbit, I couldn't help myself. I need another saw like I need a.......
> The wife don't know 08f150, but that's who I'm blamin'.


If it makes you feel any better, I just ordered six more. I plan to give three of 'em away for Christmas gifts and I'm hoarding the rest for a rainy day or something.


----------



## woodenboater

guess a trip to Buffalo might be in the cards lol


----------



## woodenboater

trophyhunter said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I just ordered six more. I plan to give three of 'em away for Christmas gifts and I'm hoarding the rest for a rainy day or something.


 
keep 'em ready for the Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## trophyhunter

milkman said:


> I know what happened to me, I was doing fine with resisting and then trophyhunter mentioned that it had a RIM, then posted a picture, I just lost it....


If it makes you feel any better, RIM sprocket and fully adjustable oiler.


----------



## Steve NW WI

I aughta ban every single one of ya. I was just doing my job, being a good moderator, till I came across this thread and figured I'd better check out what sort of no-goodness 08 was up to in here.

Next thing you know, I've got a 4518 on the way.

B###ards!

(I do need a loaner saw, got two brothers and a brother in law. That's my cover story anyhow.)


----------



## diggers_dad

trophyhunter said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I just ordered six more. I plan to give three of 'em away for Christmas gifts and I'm hoarding the rest for a rainy day or something.



It would make me feel better if you were sending one to me.


----------



## diggers_dad

Steve NW WI said:


> Next thing you know, I've got a 4518 on the way.
> 
> *B###ards!*



I should tell you now - it will get worse before it gets better. You might as well make some room 'cause you will be ordering more.


----------



## kc4sfe

Thanks for the pics of the muffler. What type of torch did you use? Propane? Butane? Oxy/acetylene? - want to make sure I have enough heat to get the job done....


----------



## dswensen

diggers_dad said:


> I should tell you now - it will get worse before it gets better. You might as well make some room 'cause you will be ordering more.



No kidding. I now have three 38s and a 45. I want another 45. 

I live on a city lot, have a gas burning fireplace, and have no trees to cut. Did I mention I have over 25 saws? Fortunately I have a large garage!

(I need professional help ....)

.


----------



## trophyhunter

Ya know I've been looking this 45 over this morning, don't have a smaller saw to compare it to but the chassis on this thing under the plastics is pretty stout. These things are as good a deal as the Chinese ammo by the case and on the dirt cheap from back in the 80's.


----------



## jdhacker

Do any of your guys have some videos up after the mods you do, dang it Im about to buy one lol.


----------



## trophyhunter

jdhacker said:


> Do any of your guys have some videos up after the mods you do, dang it Im about to buy one lol.


Here's a good one from one of our very own


----------



## milkman

trophyhunter said:


> Here's a good one from one of our very own





Sassafrass sure helps make it look fast. Good job.


----------



## Lark-o

OH boy.... which one should be my first one? 38, 41 or 45?


----------



## Brian B.

As long as your second and third are the 45cc, then your first can be the 45cc... (Yes the 45cc)

Look at the listed weight of all three... I can't see the benefit to the 38cc being any lighter.


----------



## Lark-o

Any of you guy up here in the north country that ice fish would recognize the viper name. eskimo ice augers run viper engines, jiffy uses them too. I hate both of those augers brands but then again they aren't $50 
My strikemaster has a solo motor.


----------



## Lark-o

Brian B. said:


> As long as your second and third are the 45cc, then your first can be the 45cc... (Yes the 45cc)
> 
> Look at the listed weight of all three... I can't see the benefit to the 38cc being any lighter.


 ordered... Its out of Cumberland, wis. id imagine I'll see it in a few days.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Lark-o said:


> Any of you guy up here in the north country that ice fish would recognize the viper name. eskimo ice augers run viper engines, jiffy uses them too. I hate both of those augers brands but then again they aren't $50
> My strikemaster has a solo motor.



I want one of them big Solo powered Strikemasters, but I doubt it'll make it to the top of my want list this year, unless my old Eskimo pukes dead this winter. I'm not a member of the swiss cheese school of fishing, I might drill 10 holes a day.

Yeah, I had to pay WI sales tax on mine. Shoulda just had you order two. Mine shows shipped already, but Fredex tracking number isn't valid yet. Guess I'll see it Saturday, maybe tomorrow, but not betting on that.


----------



## gottagetsawz

Lark-o said:


> OH boy.... which one should be my first one? 38, 41 or 45?


ONE????.......


----------



## kc4sfe

OK - I cheated and put the muffler in a vertical mill and milled off the bend where it was crimped. This seems to work VERY well. I'm going to TIG it back together and grind everything smooth when it's done. Now to strip out all the extra junk inside and put a new pipe on it.


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> I want one of them big Solo powered Strikemasters, but I doubt it'll make it to the top of my want list this year, unless my old Eskimo pukes dead this winter. I'm not a member of the swiss cheese school of fishing, I might drill 10 holes a day.
> 
> Yeah, I had to pay WI sales tax on mine. Shoulda just had you order two. Mine shows shipped already, but Fredex tracking number isn't valid yet. Guess I'll see it Saturday, maybe tomorrow, but not betting on that.


Nothing wrong with the older Tecumseh eskimos or the jiffys, they all do the same thing... drill a hole. Some just do it faster then others. I had a Tecumseh strikemaster before my solo, I loved that auger always started and cut just as fast as my solo but the damn gas cap ALWAYS leaked. the back of my truck smelled like gas all winter. I sold that auger for $75 more then I paid for it and got a awesome deal on my solo and haven't looked back. They run so much nicer, not cold blooded one bit crisp throttle response and they sound better, Runs like a nice pro saw. Im a believer of runnin n gunnin for fish, ive been known to drill 50 holes in a day chasing crappies, my dad always makes fun of me 

Which one did you order? well if things get out of hand and you want to buy another one let me know. I'll probably want another one by then too


----------



## BDM53ENT

jdhacker said:


> Do any of your guys have some videos up after the mods you do, dang it Im about to buy one lol.


+

I made a lot of fun of this thread until I picked up a 4518. All I did was gut the muffler, drill the filter cover and adjust the carb. Been cutting quite a bit with it. Funnest thing is if you drop it, no big deal. Scratch it, who cares. When I take a break with what I consider my good saws I gently place them down, check the chain etc. The 4518 gets thrown down in the pile of saw dust while I take a break. Come back, fire it up and start ripping lol.
Funnest 55 bucks Ive spent in a long time.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Lark-o, I went straight for the 45 as well. No replacement for displacement.

Know what you mean on the Eskimo gas caps. Wish there was something better for em, but I just make sure to point the cap up when I put it in the truck.

Mostly I tipup fish for northerns, bass and eyes. Once I've got my spot located, it's just a couple holes whenever I go out. Aughta be making some ice this weekend, already heard of one guy going through up north somewhere.


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> Lark-o, I went straight for the 45 as well. No replacement for displacement.
> 
> Know what you mean on the Eskimo gas caps. Wish there was something better for em, but I just make sure to point the cap up when I put it in the truck.
> 
> Mostly I tipup fish for northerns, bass and eyes. Once I've got my spot located, it's just a couple holes whenever I go out. Aughta be making some ice this weekend, already heard of one guy going through up north somewhere.


 Good, me too. This might be my first saw porting experiment this winter, Then we could use yours for a comparison. I do a lot beer drink.... I mean "tip up" fishing too. We'll have to get together this winter and do some fishin.


----------



## trophyhunter

Lark-o said:


> ordered... Its out of Cumberland, wis. id imagine I'll see it in a few days.


Mine were all ordered from the same place in Wisconsin but were shipped out of Minnesota. You got the 45cc coming?


----------



## Lark-o

trophyhunter said:


> Mine were all ordered from the same place in Wisconsin but were shipped out of Minnesota. You got the 45cc coming?


 Yeah.


----------



## Trx250r180

whut is an earthquake chainsaw ?


----------



## milkman

It's probably somewhere in this thread, but I don't remember seeing it. I know the 38cc is a copy of Redmax, is the 45cc a copy of Redmax or something esle? Parts for the 38cc I can get ok, but the sprocket is crazy expensive and no rim available.


----------



## Lark-o

milkman said:


> It's probably somewhere in this thread, but I don't remember seeing it. I know the 38cc is a copy of Redmax, is the 45cc a copy of Redmax or something esle? Parts for the 38cc I can get ok, but the sprocket is crazy expensive and no rim available.


 more then $50?


----------



## Lark-o

I ordered it at noon and It says it's already in St. Paul. I should have it tomorrow. Saweeeet!


----------



## milkman

Lark-o said:


> more then $50?



I believe the one for the G3800Av is 38 bucks


----------



## dff110

kc4sfe said:


> Thanks for the pics of the muffler. What type of torch did you use? Propane? Butane? Oxy/acetylene? - want to make sure I have enough heat to get the job done....


 

I used an oxy/acetylene torch to open it up. I don't have access to a tig welder, so I cut a piece of steel screening, and brazed everything back together. I think it turn out well, I should have taken the picture before the coat of glossy paint though.


----------



## kc4sfe

Came out nice! 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve NW WI

Lark-o said:


> I ordered it at noon and It says it's already in St. Paul. I should have it tomorrow. Saweeeet!



Mine's spending the night in Eau Claire. One of them white vans with no hubcaps should be here tomorrow sometime, hope before I go to work.


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> Mine's spending the night in Eau Claire. One of them white vans with no hubcaps should be here tomorrow sometime, hope before I go to work.


 It says mines out for delivery, sounds like i'll have a present when I get home... Im oddly excited about this.


----------



## trophyhunter

Lark-o said:


> It says mines out for delivery, sounds like i'll have a present when I get home... Im oddly excited about this.


You should be, I mean where else can you buy a bar and chain and get a new saw for free?


----------



## Lark-o

trophyhunter said:


> You should be, I mean where else can you buy a bar and chain and get a new saw for free?


Valid point. I mentioned this purchase to the lady friend and she looked at me said do you really need another saw, you already have 4? And I said, well.... Yeah... She just rolled her eyes.


----------



## trophyhunter

I've got six of em coming in on Monday according to the tracking information, I need to mention to the Mrs. that were giving a few as Gifts for Christmas but I feel your pain. I'll be long gone before I'll ever need to buy another 45cc saw again.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Met the white van at the end of my driveway leaving for work.

Didnt get time to open, but loose parts rattling in the box...


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> Met the white van at the end of my driveway leaving for work.
> 
> Didnt get time to open, but loose parts rattling in the box...


At least you know theres something in the box


----------



## Lark-o

trophyhunter said:


> I've got six of em coming in on Monday according to the tracking information, I need to mention to the Mrs. that were giving a few as Gifts for Christmas but I feel your pain. I'll be long gone before I'll ever need to buy another 45cc saw again.


That's awfully nice of you. The lady friend doesn't get why I have multiples of things, fishing rods, chainsaws, boats, vehicles, you name it. Her dad is not a hands on guy at all, he watched me replace a door knob the other day because he had never done it before


----------



## Scoutillac

I liked the saw so much I am going to buy another for our cabin and keep the 3400 countervibe from there. My old man may be upset but then again he neglected the saw and does not deserve it. A fine earthquake will do for our needs up there.


----------



## Lark-o

Welp mines been used a little bit. The bar still has paint on the rails. Fired right up on the second pull. Pulling the muffler now.


----------



## Brian B.

trophyhunter said:


> I've got six of em coming in on Monday according to the tracking information, I need to mention to the Mrs. that were giving a few as Gifts for Christmas but I feel your pain. I'll be long gone before I'll ever need to buy another 45cc saw again.



I am a recipient of the generosity of folks like you, and he'll yes, it does make a bid difference just knowing people care.
Thank you so much for the initiative and the give a damn. 

Kudos, and we appreciate you dearly.


----------



## Lark-o

piston looks good as far as i can see through the ports, I dont think you have to worry about getting one of these 4518's with a lean scored piston. This thing must be way fat or they mixed it 10:1, the plug is oil soaked and the muff is drenched in oil.

Edit- i finally got the needles slotted, the high was 4-1/2 turns out. the low was a more respectable 2-1/4 lol.


----------



## Brian B.

Just installed my "good chain" on my Quaker, I was just taking the saw in, lol, little breaks like these are a big deal to single income households like mine, I think I will get a second. Doubtful another bargain even close to this will come along any time soon.


----------



## trophyhunter

Well when you get a few minutes and see how that 45cc unit is put together I think you'll want a spare for the shelf. I figure


Lark-o said:


> piston looks good as far as i can see through the ports, I dont think you have to worry about getting one of these 4518's with a lean scored piston. This thing must be way fat or they mixed it 10:1, the plug is oil soaked and the muff is drenched in oil.
> 
> Edit- i finally got the needles slotted, the high was 4-1/2 turns out. the low was a more respectable 2-1/4 lol.


I haven't had a chance to tune mine yet but I believe it's set just as rich, did you remove the carb to slot the screws and where did you end up with them?


----------



## Lark-o

trophyhunter said:


> Well when you get a few minutes and see how that 45cc unit is put together I think you'll want a spare for the shelf. I figure
> 
> I haven't had a chance to tune mine yet but I believe it's set just as rich, did you remove the carb to slot the screws and where did you end up with them?


 
Yeah I removed the carb and cut off the sholder that surrounds the screws then slotted them, Its not too bad to work on. i havent got into any wood yet to see where its at plus Ive got a weird random lean idle issue going on, gets worse when i tip the bar down. Should the primer bulb be totally full? mines about 2/3rds full. the primer on my echo whip is totally full when i run it. is it possible to ditch the primer all together?


----------



## trophyhunter

I think I'd start with pulling the lines off the primer bulb if possible and connecting them with a nipple and see if that lean condition is still there. Does it only do it with the bar pointing down, how about on it's side etc? The bulb on mine is not completely full, about 2/3's is just where it looks to be.

I wouldn't hesitate to pressure and vac check it, sure sounds like an air leak somewhere.


----------



## Lark-o

trophyhunter said:


> I think I'd start with pulling the lines off the primer bulb if possible and connecting them with a nipple and see if that lean condition is still there. Does it only do it with the bar pointing down, how about on it's side etc? The bulb on mine is not completely full, about 2/3's is just where it looks to be.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to pressure and vac check it, sure sounds like an air leak somewhere.


so connect the tank line to the carb line that goes to the primer? does the carb need fuel from the primer to run? or can the nipple on the carb be capped? no it was doing it when i was holding it level too but gets worse when pointed the bar down when i was rolling it around. it doesnt come out of it when i get into the throttle so im kind of thinking its a pickup issue. I dont have a pressure/vac tester, i'll see if i can borrow one if it comes to that.


----------



## Lark-o




----------



## Lark-o




----------



## Lark-o




----------



## trophyhunter

I just went out and looked at that primer bulb, it has a short black fuel line with a grommet on the tank side that leads to the incoming prime nipple, and a clear fuel line on the output running to the carb. So long as the carb has a prime just connecting those two lines together bypassing the bulb and running it should be good to go with a double barb nipple to test it. 

I'm gonna set my spare ones up when they come and get the mods and tuning done with a little cutting on a can of true fuel mix and run that through the saws to chase any e-gas mix that remains out of the fuel systems to lay them up empty for storage.


----------



## Big_Wood

if the bulb has it's own seperate fitting on the carb it is a purge bulb. you have to block off the fitting at the carb and block off the hose coming from the fuel tank to the bulb. just putting a barbed fitting in between the lines will make it a pig to start if you could even get it started in the first place. if the bulb is an inline bulb it is a primer and can be bypassed by simply connecting the hoses with a barbed fitting. this will also make it harder to start.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Got mine put together, took some pics but too lazy to post now - deer season opens in a bit under 5 hours. Everything was there, despite a slash in the box from the spikes on the saw. Chain that came with was trashed, and definitely was not run on this saw. I'm betting when they sell these out the back door, they just grab a chain out of a bin and toss it in. Theres NO sign the powerhead has been near wood, other than having some bar oil still in it. 

Labels came up the worse for wear in several spots from the packaging, but no biggie. Sometime in the next week, I'll tinker and get some videos, thinking stock as received (just for a baseline), then chain upgrade (Ore VXL), then carb properly tuned, then MM and retuned. Should be interesting to see the progression through each improvement. Once I'm there, I'll probably have to do a shootout against my strong running MM'd Dolmar 420.

Haven't comp tested it yet, but feels strong pulling on the handle. 

Nite, 'Quakers.


----------



## Lark-o

westcoaster90 said:


> if the bulb has it's own seperate fitting on the carb it is a purge bulb. you have to block off the fitting at the carb and block off the hose coming from the fuel tank to the bulb. just putting a barbed fitting in between the lines will make it a pig to start if you could even get it started in the first place. if the bulb is an inline bulb it is a primer and can be bypassed by simply connecting the hoses with a barbed fitting. this will also make it harder to start.


 this is a purge primer then I believe.


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> Got mine put together, took some pics but too lazy to post now - deer season opens in a bit under 5 hours. Everything was there, despite a slash in the box from the spikes on the saw. Chain that came with was trashed, and definitely was not run on this saw. I'm betting when they sell these out the back door, they just grab a chain out of a bin and toss it in. Theres NO sign the powerhead has been near wood, other than having some bar oil still in it.
> 
> Labels came up the worse for wear in several spots from the packaging, but no biggie. Sometime in the next week, I'll tinker and get some videos, thinking stock as received (just for a baseline), then chain upgrade (Ore VXL), then carb properly tuned, then MM and retuned. Should be interesting to see the progression through each improvement. Once I'm there, I'll probably have to do a shootout against my strong running MM'd Dolmar 420.
> 
> Haven't comp tested it yet, but feels strong pulling on the handle.
> 
> Nite, 'Quakers.


 My chain looks like new but my file was Broken in half  Im contemplating buying a 16" bar for it once the chain is shot, its quite soft.


----------



## Brian B.

My Bubba 5 minute muff job, laugh, but it works fantastic.... Seems to be perfect amount of "opening up" that the saw required because she sure does run now.

Darned thread, ordering #2 this weekend


----------



## trophyhunter

I like your mod on the muffler Brian, that looks good actually and it saves trying to reinvent the screen hole. So you left the cat inside and didn't take the crimp seams apart and just drilled those two holes?


----------



## Brian B.

Yes, I jokingly call it a five minute muff job, more like 10 minutes, 8 of the ten shaking the shavings out of the darned thing, lol. The cat, well the remainder of the cat is in tact, and glos like an old automotive cig lighter when your running, kinda nifty. I will do the same on saw #2 if I even run saw #2, I am kicking around the idea of assembling saw #2 and making sure it cuts, then fogging it with sea foam and stabil or whatever to maintain the fuel syst integrity.. Taking all back apart, and storing away for a "survival/ the bell just got rung" implement. It would be handy in a catastrophe to have the peace of mind to know you have one brand spanking new saw sitting/ waiting to be used.

Yes, I'm one of them guys.


----------



## trophyhunter

That's exactly what I'm going to do with my spares. Gonna mod them, get them tuned and run them on a can of that ethanol free TruFuel 40:1 pre mix and just swap the bar and chain that's being used around to get them all ready for storage. Figured I could warm them up, stop the saw and pour out the fuel and start it again and let it idle to use up what's left in the carb. 

Frankly, I don't see wearing one of these out anytime soon.


----------



## milkman

8:06 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery JEFFERSONVILLE, IN

Waitin' on the white truck sucks...


----------



## Scoutillac

Had a moment of weakness this morning and ordered 2 more 1 goes to our cabin to replace the one I confiscated due to family neglect, the other will be a test bed so I can teach myself to port I had 2 saws before I joined this devilish site a few months back, now I have 9


----------



## Steve NW WI

Lark-o said:


> My chain looks like new but my file was Broken in half  Im contemplating buying a 16" bar for it once the chain is shot, its quite soft.



I'm thinking the same, only to be able to share chains with my little Dolmar. I think this is the same mount as the small Poulans? I might have a 16" bar down in the shed already.


----------



## Big_Wood

i'm just gonna try go through the process of buying with paypal hoping they will ship to canada. if they won't they'll only refund me my money. saves the hassle of my buddy receiving and shipping for me.


----------



## milkman

Guess what... I'll report once I get a chance to look at it.


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm thinking the same, only to be able to share chains with my little Dolmar. I think this is the same mount as the small Poulans? I might have a 16" bar down in the shed already.


Yeah k095 or A095 I think. Baileys has them on sale right now.


----------



## Lark-o

So I cut into my muffler today. I have a plan. We'll see if it materialized.


----------



## Brian B.

I cut wood today, my new chain cut really well.... For about 35 minutes. I ordered two new pro chains for both my saws, I was starting today- not going to cut lower than 1' off the ground, under 1', tough, it will have to wait and be manhandled high enough off ground to cut safely. So I'm cutting along, CS4518 is killing he wood, I get into a v shape down dip in this trunk.. (Pile of wood cutting for a neighbor, all the wood is relatively parallel to one another) I thought I could see clear enough to make this one cut... NOPE... There was a quartz grapefruit size rock hidden just so and I layed that new chain right into it without seeing it, I am sick about it. Tried to sharpen it back up but one side of the cutters are kinda fubar.

I need to get a good chain sharpener, the hand files for me aren't getting it.

(To make matters worse the PP5020 cut like a champion with the new chain, but the nose sprocket kept binding with sawdust, so not the finest day of cutting wood, got a bunch cut, but boy I wasn't getting any breaks from stupidity or equipment trouble.)

Where was I going with this?lol, the pro chain I ordered cut really well, but the chain that comes with the Earthquake cuts pretty good too in comparison.


----------



## Brink79

Brian B. said:


> I cut wood today, my new chain cut really well.... For about 35 minutes. I ordered two new pro chains for both my saws, I was starting today- not going to cut lower than 1' off the ground, under 1', tough, it will have to wait and be manhandled high enough off ground to cut safely. So I'm cutting along, CS4518 is killing he wood, I get into a v shape down dip in this trunk.. (Pile of wood cutting for a neighbor, all the wood is relatively parallel to one another) I thought I could see clear enough to make this one cut... NOPE... There was a quartz grapefruit size rock hidden just so and I layed that new chain right into it without seeing it, I am sick about it. Tried to sharpen it back up but one side of the cutters are kinda fubar.
> 
> I need to get a good chain sharpener, the hand files for me aren't getting it.
> 
> (To make matters worse the PP5020 cut like a champion with the new chain, but the nose sprocket kept binding with sawdust, so not the finest day of cutting wood, got a bunch cut, but boy I wasn't getting any breaks from stupidity or equipment trouble.)
> 
> Where was I going with this?lol, the pro chain I ordered cut really well, but the chain that comes with the Earthquake cuts pretty good too in comparison.



I put the Harbor Freight sharpener on my bench and have never looked back, works great. Item 68221. When pulling out of a link I first pull it to the right a bit to make sure the grinding disk curve doesn't alter the link tip angle. With coupon you can get it for $30. I don't do rocks all the time but when I do it's to the bench - stay sharp my friends.


----------



## Lark-o

I'm trying to keep it cosmetically clean looking on the front side so I cut the case in the middle. Chopped out the middle. brazed on a piece of pipe, now I just have to weld it back together. I might farm that out, I'm pretty rusty in my welding skills.


----------



## Brian B.

I was just getting rea


Brink79 said:


> I put the Harbor Freight sharpener on my bench and have never looked back, works great. Item 68221. When pulling out of a link I first pull it to the right a bit to make sure the grinding disk curve doesn't alter the link tip angle. With coupon you can get it for $30. I don't do rocks all the time but when I do it's to the bench - stay sharp my friends.



I was just getting ready o post on this, thanks


----------



## milkman

Got a chance to open the box and see what was inside. Saw had been gassed, no sawdust that I could find and the spacer is behind the clutch cover. The bar is new unused, but the chain was in the bottom of the box and had sap on the tie straps and the drive links had wear marks on the sides. Bar cover and scrench was in the box. Saw seems to have really good compression, but I didn't try to fire it up. I packed it all back in the box and will play with it later, knee surgery scheduled Wed.


----------



## Brian B.

Good luck with the surgery.

From what I can tell these saws do not appear to have decompression technology to aid start up.


----------



## kc4sfe

Anybody know what size those little screws at the bottom of the muffler are? I lost mine somewhere.........


----------



## Brian B.

I sure don't, one more reason to order a second saw


----------



## Lark-o

kc4sfe said:


> Anybody know what size those little screws at the bottom of the muffler are? I lost mine somewhere.........


I'll see if I can measure them tonight. They are either 4 or 5mm I think.


----------



## Lark-o

Did anybody verify the bar mount? A095 or a041?


----------



## Steve NW WI

Lark-o said:


> Did anybody verify the bar mount? A095 or a041?


95. It needs the oiler holes that the 41 lacks. Some machining would make it 041 compatible.


----------



## kc4sfe

Lark-o said:


> I'll see if I can measure them tonight. They are either 4 or 5mm I think.




Thanks,


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> 95. It needs the oiler holes that the 41 lacks. Some machining would make it 041 compatible.


Ok, I'll check it out.


----------



## trophyhunter

Brian B. said:


> Good luck with the surgery.
> 
> From what I can tell these saws do not appear to have decompression technology to aid start up.


Drill bit and a tap and install one?  I got a couple more out of the boxes and hung the bars and fueled them, they all start nice and easy.


----------



## Lark-o

what do you think would last longer? 1 used CL MS260 or 4 quakers? about the same price.


----------



## Brian B.

trophyhunter said:


> Drill bit and a tap and install one?  I got a couple more out of the boxes and hung the bars and fueled them, they all start nice and easy.



What a worthy little fleet.


----------



## Brian B.

4 Quakes. Easily- and no running for parts when issues arise


----------



## Brian B.

Mparing the Quaker to our two MS250's, Quaker bubetter in a number of ways, better anti vibe, full metal crankcase vs plastic. I don't put the Quakenhiemer behind the 250 anyway. Not familiar with the 260. CL around here you don't get much for $200 though.


----------



## milkman

trophyhunter said:


> Drill bit and a tap and install one?  I got a couple more out of the boxes and hung the bars and fueled them, they all start nice and easy.




SHOW OFF!


----------



## milkman

Brian B. said:


> Good luck with the surgery.
> 
> From what I can tell these saws do not appear to have decompression technology to aid start up.




Thanks, won't be too bad, using a scope.


----------



## dswensen

Got a chance to open up the muffler on my 45 today. Pretty barbaric really. I just took a 1/2" drill bit and drilled through the existing inlet hole in the back of the muffler and punched it all the way through to the front - including the cat converter and the cover piece. Put a piece of screen between the muffler and the cover piece. Sure woke the saw up - much better throttle response. Much easier to tune now that I can hear the four-stroke. I LIKE it. Might have to get another one.


----------



## trophyhunter

Lark-o said:


> what do you think would last longer? 1 used CL MS260 or 4 quakers? about the same price.


Hands down the Quaker's would, I'd rather run the quake any day over a MS250 the anti vibe on the Quake is much better.


milkman said:


> SHOW OFF!


The other orange saws in the garage are probably talking smack right about now, "There goes the Neighborhood!"


----------



## Brian B.

I need a second before I get a third.


----------



## trophyhunter

Interesting difference in some of my 45cc units, the serial numbers are engraved into the bottom castings on a couple of them and on the others it's just etched into the bottom plastic. Different Chinee factories? Fit and finish are all on par with each other.


----------



## Brian B.

From sme of the earlier threads I expected a rough unit, but was very pleased. Had the air cleaner off last night and was very impressed with the design.

Is this a strato saw or a non strato? I thought I only saw one butterfly on the carb.


----------



## trophyhunter

Only one butterfly on all the 45cc carbs I have, so my guess is it's old school. Still trying to figure out exactly what they copied to come up with this model?


----------



## Brian B.

It's an Efco clone isn't it?


----------



## Brian B.

Red max, blue max, Efco, maybe a very similar Echo.., now I'm talking from my butt


----------



## Lark-o

kc4sfe said:


> Anybody know what size those little screws at the bottom of the muffler are? I lost mine somewhere.........


 5mm x 10mm long


----------



## kc4sfe

Thanks Lark-o!

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## trophyhunter

An FYI on the CS4518 models, just figured out why so many of them are still brand new for the as is price. Some of the 18" bars that came with mine are about 1/2" longer at the nose (mounts and oil holes are identical) than the others and were shipped with 61 link chains. You aren't getting that B&C to fit the saw without adding another link. People must have bought these and returned them after trying to hang that chain. Five of mine came with the longer bar and the chain is a link to short, I got two of the smaller bars and they work fine with 61 drive links.

There's a decal on the saw that calls for Oregon bar #180SDEA095 and chain #91P-62, that bar number is the shorter of the two bars (longer bar is marked Oregon 554941 8B) and the shorty bar will work with either 61 or 62 link chains and still have plenty of room on the bar adjustment for wear.

The specified chain Oregon 91P-62 will work with either of the supplied bars, but 61 link chains will not allow you to install it on the longer bar.


----------



## Brian B.

That's good information to have, thanks


----------



## o8f150

123 pages,,, hard to believe,,,, and here i thought i had the bug for an earthquake


----------



## trophyhunter

o8f150 said:


> 123 pages,,, hard to believe,,,, and here i thought i had the bug for an earthquake



I only wish they had some of those 070 or 090 copies on the cheap to! Oh well these are a steal for the price and alot of fun and we owe it all to you!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Quake pics, nothing most of you probably haven't seen.

The rather disappointing packaging:





Together:



It's a leaker, seems to be coming from the oil pump area, I'll pull the clutch and see what I can find under there later:



Plug looks pretty good, not as soaked as some describe:



Compression is good, didn't take a piston/cyl pic, but they look new:



I ripped the impulse line while trying to get it off. I think there's enough left there to reattach, but if not, it looks like I might need to pull the jug to get to the other end of it. It was late and I didn't spend a lot of time looking at my options, though:



I'm gonna bring the muffler into work, and have my welder buddy look at it for his thoughts on the best way to open it up so we can do a good job of welding it back together afterwards. I'm not that great of a welder, and we've got the TIG option at work. Someone mentioned these being stainless, but it's a magnetic (400 series?) variety if it is. Might also see what's laying around, maybe make a stack out of some tubing flattened out...

Question: when y'all cut the slots in the carb adjusters, do you just saw through the casting that protects the screws as well, or do you pull them out first? I might just order the tool, I'm sure in years to come I'll run into more carbs that need one.


----------



## trophyhunter

Steve if you have any 1/4" copper tube handy, just work one of the jaws of a needle nose into the end and peen it flat to make the "D" shape. You can pull the guts out of a cheap ball point pen and smack one side flat and that usually works to. It just seems wrong to spend as much on a fancy screwdriver as these things cost for the whole saw


----------



## Steve NW WI

trophyhunter said:


> Steve if you have any 1/4" copper tube handy, just work one of the jaws of a needle nose into the end and peen it flat to make the "D" shape. You can pull the guts out of a cheap ball point pen and smack one side flat and that usually works to. It just seems wrong to spend as much on a fancy screwdriver as these things cost for the whole saw



Will try the copper tubing trick, but for about $60 I can get a set of 4 screwdrivers (D, Double D, splined, and PacMan) that will hopefully work on a bunch of different saws.


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> Quake pics, nothing most of you probably haven't seen.
> 
> The rather disappointing packaging:
> 
> View attachment 319954
> 
> View attachment 319955
> 
> Together:
> 
> View attachment 319956
> 
> It's a leaker, seems to be coming from the oil pump area, I'll pull the clutch and see what I can find under there later:
> 
> View attachment 319958
> 
> Plug looks pretty good, not as soaked as some describe:
> 
> View attachment 319959
> 
> Compression is good, didn't take a piston/cyl pic, but they look new:
> 
> View attachment 319960
> 
> I ripped the impulse line while trying to get it off. I think there's enough left there to reattach, but if not, it looks like I might need to pull the jug to get to the other end of it. It was late and I didn't spend a lot of time looking at my options, though:
> 
> View attachment 319961
> 
> I'm gonna bring the muffler into work, and have my welder buddy look at it for his thoughts on the best way to open it up so we can do a good job of welding it back together afterwards. I'm not that great of a welder, and we've got the TIG option at work. Someone mentioned these being stainless, but it's a magnetic (400 series?) variety if it is. Might also see what's laying around, maybe make a stack out of some tubing flattened out...
> 
> Question: when y'all cut the slots in the carb adjusters, do you just saw through the casting that protects the screws as well, or do you pull them out first? I might just order the tool, I'm sure in years to come I'll run into more carbs that need one.


I tore my impulse line too, that little spring hose clamp was doing its job a little too well.

Im thinking the muffler is mild steel, its pretty soft. Lets hope its not 400 series stainless because that stuff doesn't take well to welding. Once you get the muffler apart youll see the stud sleeves that are tounge and grooved so to speak. once you got the muffler gutted you can use those sleeves and the muffler studs and nuts to hold the two halfs together to line up everything and keep the depth of the muffler the same. Just cut off the square box that is tacked to the flange that sammiches the muffer and the exhaust port. youll get what im talking about when you cut it apart. I can post more picture if you want of what I have left inside of it.

I cut off the shoulder around the screws. I found in the past the shoulder makes it hard to adjust the screws because it will interfere with a screw driver.


----------



## Brian B.

Steve NW WI said:


> Quake pics, nothing most of you probably haven't seen.
> 
> The rather disappointing packaging:
> 
> View attachment 319954
> 
> View attachment 319955
> 
> Together:
> 
> View attachment 319956
> 
> It's a leaker, seems to be coming from the oil pump area, I'll pull the clutch and see what I can find under there later:
> 
> View attachment 319958
> 
> Plug looks pretty good, not as soaked as some describe:
> 
> View attachment 319959
> 
> Compression is good, didn't take a piston/cyl pic, but they look new:
> 
> View attachment 319960
> 
> I ripped the impulse line while trying to get it off. I think there's enough left there to reattach, but if not, it looks like I might need to pull the jug to get to the other end of it. It was late and I didn't spend a lot of time looking at my options, though:
> 
> View attachment 319961
> 
> I'm gonna bring the muffler into work, and have my welder buddy look at it for his thoughts on the best way to open it up so we can do a good job of welding it back together afterwards. I'm not that great of a welder, and we've got the TIG option at work. Someone mentioned these being stainless, but it's a magnetic (400 series?) variety if it is. Might also see what's laying around, maybe make a stack out of some tubing flattened out...
> 
> Question: when y'all cut the slots in the carb adjusters, do you just saw through the casting that protects the screws as well, or do you pull them out first? I might just order the tool, I'm sure in years to come I'll run into more carbs that need one.



Wow does this saw have good metal construction or what, very impressive


----------



## Brian B.

o8f150 said:


> 123 pages,,, hard to believe,,,, and here i thought i had the bug for an earthquake



Worst of it is, I don't need another, but my wife wants to get me another. I was explaining the SKS rifle deals of the 90's and she thinks about it and says, lets just get you another one, you want it real bad and its not a fortune.

Up to me, I so want another but it's just that, want.. And Christmas is approaching, LOL


----------



## trophyhunter

I have seen those carb adjuster sets, thought about it and recalled something my friend Stuart once said. "I don't mind paying the price for a Mercedes but I'll pump my own gas to save a buck." I'm making one from copper or cutting a flat into all of mine to use a regular screwdriver before 60 bucks get's spent, but that's just the cheap old bastard in me.


----------



## diggers_dad

You people are killing me! My first 45cc model came in today. It might have been ran for 5 minutes once, no more than that. I ordered it directly from the site using the "ebay" coupon code, $48 and change to my door. 

The bar is new, the chain is new, there was a scrench and a file as well as a bar cover. The compression felt a tad high, 187 psi when I checked it on my gauge. The saw even has a rim and drum set up for the chain. I ordered a second one already. 

This is all Effonefiddy's fault. I can't afford any more great deals. Somebody lock this thread down!

dd


----------



## trophyhunter

What's this can't afford nonsense? All your doing is buying a bar and chain and getting a free saw that blows North of 180psi stock right out of the box. I tested one earlier that blew 192 psi. and it's never cut anything or worn the rings in yet. No wonder they start and run so well


----------



## Lark-o

When you put it like that it kinda makes sense lol.


----------



## jsk

I tried to get the ebay coupon code to work it doesn't seem to work. or does it need to be "ebay" in parenthesis.
thanks


----------



## trophyhunter

jsk said:


> I tried to get the ebay coupon code to work it doesn't seem to work. or does it need to be "ebay" in parenthesis.
> thanks


You can use "OPT" for a coupon code to, same 12% discount


----------



## Steve NW WI

Anyone measured the exhaust port on the 45? I m having an "idea" moment at work...


----------



## jsk

thanks I will try that


----------



## jsk

out of stock on their site . HA figures my luck


----------



## Brian B.

Not from tc-store, that's where I got mine, paid the "full" $55 (blah ha ha), brand new too, ZERO use


----------



## diggers_dad

trophyhunter said:


> What's this can't afford nonsense? All your doing is buying a bar and chain and getting a free saw that blows North of 180psi stock right out of the box. I tested one earlier that blew 192 psi. and it's never cut anything or worn the rings in yet. No wonder they start and run so well



That kind of compression is crazy for stock! I pulled the muffler to get a closer look at the cylinder - yep, still a base gasket in there. I'm sure I could crank it to well over 200 psi if I wanted to remove the gasket and open the ports a bit while I'm in there. The muffler is restrictive. I haven't even started it and already have the muffler apart for some re-plumbing. I think for now all I will do is a good muffler mod and change the rim to .325. Some careful tuning and it ought to be a solid little saw. 

I've mentioned this before, but thought I'd mention again about the guy who bought a 41 cc Quake from me several months back. I talked to him again today, it's still starting and running like a top. He's rough on equipment. Leaves stuff out in the rain, his mix might be 16:1 or 60:1, used motor oil for the bar oil, gets his saws pinched and then jerks 'em loose, that kind of stuff. He told me when no other saw will run the little Quake will fire right up and take off. He said it cuts faster than his neighbors 40 - 45 cc Husky's, but not as stout as his 032 Stihl. 

I've already told the wife what I want for Christmas - another 45 cc toy. Dang oh ate eff one fiddy! He started all this mess!

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

jsk said:


> out of stock on their site . HA figures my luck



Are you trying here?

http://moreoutdoor4u.com/cs38chainsaw38cc14oregonchainbar-2-1.aspx

In the coupon box before checkout type "ebay" for the discount.

dd


----------



## trophyhunter

Steve NW WI said:


> Anyone measured the exhaust port on the 45? I m having an "idea" moment at work...



No, but now I'm really curious as to what sort of mad scientist moment you were having?


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> Anyone measured the exhaust port on the 45? I m having an "idea" moment at work...


What do you want measured? Height/ width?

Edit-
Roughly .600" x 1.09" at the muffler flange.

I have a couple pieces of 7/8" stainless tubing left over if you want them you have them. That's what I used as the pipe. I've tons of random stainless tubing at work.


----------



## Lark-o

Had my buddy weld up the muffler. Boy does that thing liven right up, I've never had a saw gain that much by a MM before.


----------



## ReggieT

Lark-o said:


> Had my buddy weld up the muffler. Boy does that thing liven right up, I've never had a saw gain that much by a MM before. View attachment 320045


Wow...how much do you feel like you've gained after MM? Was that muffler flat before hand?...I'ma tad new at this...but I like it!!


----------



## Lark-o

ReggieT said:


> Wow...how much do you feel like you've gained after MM? Was that muffler flat before hand?...I'ma tad new at this...but I like it!!


I'd have a hard time quantifying it but it doesn't even feel like the same saw, the throttle response is so much better. No it's the same size I just cut it apart and took all the baffling and the cat out of it and added a pipe outlet.


----------



## ReggieT

Lark-o said:


> I'd have a hard time quantifying it but it doesn't even feel like the same saw, the throttle response is so much better. No it's the same size I just cut it apart and took all the baffling and the cat out of it and added a pipe outlet.


Hmm...wonder would that produce stellar results with my Remington Weekender 34 CC & my Stihl 025???
Just wondering about the possibilities...

Did you do a lot carb adjustment on the MM?


----------



## Lark-o

T


ReggieT said:


> Hmm...wonder would that produce stellar results with my Remington Weekender 34 CC & my Stihl 025???
> Just wondering about the possibilities...
> 
> Did you do a lot carb adjustment on the MM?


Ever saw can use a MM, specially newer saws.
The saw was overly fat to begin with so the extra air flow for the MM leaned it out some. I haven't had a chance to get it into some wood yet so I can't tell you how the tune is. It's dark when I get home from work. Neighbors look at me funny when I'm revving saws up in the dark with just a head lamp on in the back yard.


----------



## Steve NW WI

trophyhunter said:


> No, but now I'm really curious as to what sort of mad scientist moment you were having?





Lark-o said:


> What do you want measured? Height/ width?
> 
> Edit-
> Roughly .600" x 1.09" at the muffler flange.
> 
> I have a couple pieces of 7/8" stainless tubing left over if you want them you have them. That's what I used as the pipe. I've tons of random stainless tubing at work.



Well, I'm thinking stack. Probably not as cool as a true tuned pipe, but a lot better than a stock muffler, and quite a bit lighter. I was scavenging a bit at work tonight, came across some 1/2x1x.060 wall rectangular tubing that set me off. Checking mine, as close to the piston as I can measure, it's really close to the .375x.875 ID of the tubing.

Here's a couple pics of the mockup, the actual pipe when done will come out at the height of the lower tube, and blow the exhaust in front of the brake handle, and not stick out past the spike. If nothing else it'll look cool. I'm off the rest of the week, and need to call in a favor or two from the laser guys to cut a spacer block/screen holder and pipe bracket, so this project won't go down till next week sometime. With a tiny bit of grinding, standard 1/4-20 nuts will fit in the slot where the square heads of the current bolts go. Just gotta make the bolts just short enough to not bottom out, or use the same nut on the outside method the original did.







Here's a sketch of the spacer block and pipe adapter I need to get made. I'm gonna mill a .050 pocket in the spacer to hold a screen (also scavenged from work), that will sandwich between the spacer and the pipe flange. I'll also "port" the spacer to match the exit dimensions of the saw port giving kind of a <> "expansion chamber" area there. 




Thoughts? Maybe it'll run like dog poop and I'll be back to modding the factory muffler, or maybe it'll work great...


----------



## Big_Wood

Steve NW WI said:


> Well, I'm thinking stack. Probably not as cool as a true tuned pipe, but a lot better than a stock muffler, and quite a bit lighter. I was scavenging a bit at work tonight, came across some 1/2x1x.060 wall rectangular tubing that set me off. Checking mine, as close to the piston as I can measure, it's really close to the .375x.875 ID of the tubing.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the mockup, the actual pipe when done will come out at the height of the lower tube, and blow the exhaust in front of the brake handle, and not stick out past the spike. If nothing else it'll look cool. I'm off the rest of the week, and need to call in a favor or two from the laser guys to cut a spacer block/screen holder and pipe bracket, so this project won't go down till next week sometime. With a tiny bit of grinding, standard 1/4-20 nuts will fit in the slot where the square heads of the current bolts go. Just gotta make the bolts just short enough to not bottom out, or use the same nut on the outside method the original did.
> 
> View attachment 320047
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320048
> 
> Here's a sketch of the spacer block and pipe adapter I need to get made. I'm gonna mill a .050 pocket in the spacer to hold a screen (also scavenged from work), that will sandwich between the spacer and the pipe flange. I'll also "port" the spacer to match the exit dimensions of the saw port giving kind of a <> "expansion chamber" area there.
> 
> View attachment 320053
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Maybe it'll run like dog poop and I'll be back to modding the factory muffler, or maybe it'll work great...



my thoughts are that more then likely you will get decent power out of it but not anything similar to what a modded factory muffler would give. they switched from a stack to a can for a reason. i would be very very very interested in seeing a vid of this very cool project yer doing though. i had my heart set on getting a 45cc quake but payed a good chunk of my wifes dentist bill and did some christmas shopping today so have no extra funds  maybe by my next payday one of you guys will have an extra chill'n that i can buy off you.


----------



## jsk

4518 is out of stock. tried everything. Maybe they will get more in.


----------



## Lark-o

Well That sucks!


----------



## Lark-o

This guy still has them on his eBay store. I don't know if it's a different guy.


----------



## trophyhunter

Steve that idea for the pipe is awesome!


----------



## Lark-o

anybody have experience with those woodland pro bar and chains?
Baileys has them I sale till tomorrow. 
16" b/c for $26
I can buy a 4116 Quaker for $50...... Hmmmm....Get a power head for $24?? This getting bad.


----------



## o8f150

I would like to see someone make a hot saw out of one


----------



## kc4sfe

Once I get mine muff modded I'm going to loan it to a friend's tree service and see how much abuse they can take!


----------



## Lark-o

o8f150 said:


> I would like to see someone make a hot saw out of one


Me too


----------



## Brian B.

Lark-o said:


> I'd have a hard time quantifying it but it doesn't even feel like the same saw, the throttle response is so much better. No it's the same size I just cut it apart and took all the baffling and the cat out of it and added a pipe outlet.



I honestly feel like my saw gained an honest 30-40%, and the biggest difference is in the cut, I can lay off throttle and throttle right back up with total control where the stock muff saw would stall, not die, just stall out a little. These saws are little demons.

You guys keep saying they are sold out, does this include tc-store on ebay, last I checked he had the, still, $55
(Why do I keep posting that, you guys WILL buy them all, lol)


----------



## Brian B.

ReggieT said:


> Hmm...wonder would that produce stellar results with my Remington Weekender 34 CC & my Stihl 025???
> Just wondering about the possibilities...
> 
> Did you do a lot carb adjustment on the MM?



Muff mod on our 025 picked up quite a bit of power.


----------



## Steve NW WI

westcoaster90 said:


> my thoughts are that more then likely you will get decent power out of it but not anything similar to what a modded factory muffler would give. they switched from a stack to a can for a reason. i would be very very very interested in seeing a vid of this very cool project yer doing though. i had my heart set on getting a 45cc quake but payed a good chunk of my wifes dentist bill and did some christmas shopping today so have no extra funds  maybe by my next payday one of you guys will have an extra chill'n that i can buy off you.



I'm thinking most of the reason behind mufflers in the first place was noise. There's a big difference (between Loud and *L-O-U-D*) with muffler vs stack on my old C-9 Homelite, no real change in felt power though.

It aughta be the loudest 'Quake around.

Besides, the correct answer to "why" is almost always "Because I can"!


----------



## Lark-o

Loud chainsaws are neat. Makes tree huggers mad


----------



## trophyhunter

Any opinions on the coil being limited or not on these 45cc units? I did the down and dirty muffler mod drilling straight through from the back, through the cat and out the front. The saw just woke up and came alive, my hearing is basically shot but it was still a touch rich on idle and very fat on the high side still, dialed it in and it's ridiculous how fast it cuts now with the bar buried. 

It sure sounds like I have it 4 stroking when you back off the cut in the wood, but to me it also has the cadence of a limited coil now with the muffler mod.


----------



## Big_Wood

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm thinking most of the reason behind mufflers in the first place was noise. There's a big difference (between Loud and *L-O-U-D*) with muffler vs stack on my old C-9 Homelite, no real change in felt power though.
> 
> It aughta be the loudest 'Quake around.
> 
> Besides, the correct answer to "why" is almost always "Because I can"!



please try to get a vid up of your quake cutting wood with that stack. i am very interested in the results


----------



## Brian B.

Factory chain isn't bad either is it? I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Steve NW WI

westcoaster90 said:


> please try to get a vid up of your quake cutting wood with that stack. i am very interested in the results



Will certainly do!



Brian B. said:


> Factory chain isn't bad either is it? I was pleasantly surprised.



The one I got will need some grinder time before I even try it, I got a trashed one with my saw.


----------



## Lark-o

trophyhunter said:


> Any opinions on the coil being limited or not on these 45cc units? I did the down and dirty muffler mod drilling straight through from the back, through the cat and out the front. The saw just woke up and came alive, my hearing is basically shot but it was still a touch rich on idle and very fat on the high side still, dialed it in and it's ridiculous how fast it cuts now with the bar buried.
> 
> It sure sounds like I have it 4 stroking when you back off the cut in the wood, but to me it also has the cadence of a limited coil now with the muffler mod.


As far as I can hear I think its unlimited.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Lark-o said:


> As far as I can hear I think its unlimited.



I've got a tach, when I start playing, I'll have it out. The 11,000 "book" speed is awful slow... Tachs show a limited coil real quick, can't get a good reading to save your butt when it's on the limiter.


----------



## dff110

Steve NW WI said:


> The one I got will need some grinder time before I even try it, I got a trashed one with my saw.



I believe someone like 100 pages ago in the tread got a trashed chain. They contacted the seller and a new one was sent. Different saw, and Different seller I believe, but it might be worth a try. 

Tell them it was damaged in shipping. It is a travesty how these are shipped out.


----------



## Steve NW WI

dff110 said:


> I believe someone like 100 pages ago in the tread got a trashed chain. They contacted the seller and a new one was sent. Different saw, and Different seller I believe, but it might be worth a try.
> 
> Tell them it was damaged in shipping. It is a travesty how these are shipped out.



I'm happy with what I got for the price. Remember that they're selling these as "parts saws". I'd be upset if anything actually was damaged (other than a couple scuffed labels), but I don't see a need to get more out of them (and raise prices on future ones).

Stuffing some old newspapers in there sure wouldn't have hurt though.


----------



## trophyhunter

It's nothing short of a miracle these things manage to show up in one piece as poorly as they are packed, but all of mine miraculously survived the monkeys at the shipping terminals.


----------



## Brian B.

OK- urgent!

Can someione tell me definitavely if they are or are not sold out on these Gems- a guy wants my 50020AV and wants to give a fair price, last three times I cut I found the Quake in my hands vs the PP5020- (bettersaw?).. 

Need to know, won't sell the 5020 unless the Quakers are still available.


----------



## Lark-o

I'm pretty sure they are still available.


----------



## dswensen

trophyhunter said:


> I did the down and dirty muffler mod drilling straight through from the back, through the cat and out the front. The saw just woke up and came alive.



Exactly! As I said when I did mine this way, this method is pretty barbaric, but it's simple and the results are awesome!


----------



## milkman

I noticed that I got a warranty card to fill out and send in, they're sold "as is", anybody else get a warranty card?


----------



## trophyhunter

dswensen said:


> Exactly! As I said when I did mine this way, this method is pretty barbaric, but it's simple and the results are awesome!


I was amazed how snappy the throttle became, it was pretty much pig rich before. I might try and add another hole in the front where I have the H set and see if the rpm's increase any, gotta pony up for a tach to tune these saws from now on I don't trust the old ears to do it right anymore.


----------



## gottagetsawz

Brian B. said:


> OK- urgent!
> 
> Can someione tell me definitavely if they are or are not sold out on these Gems- a guy wants my 50020AV and wants to give a fair price, last three times I cut I found the Quake in my hands vs the PP5020- (bettersaw?)..
> 
> Need to know, won't sell the 5020 unless the Quakers are still available.


 as of now there are 4518 saws on ebay for $55 free shipping same company, differant way to sell them, there is still the 4116 and 3814 saws at the moroutdoor4u site


----------



## gottagetsawz

On ebay, item number 121215487185 seller is TC store


----------



## trophyhunter

gottagetsawz said:


> as of now there are 4518 saws on ebay for $55 free shipping same company, differant way to sell them, there is still the 4116 and 3814 saws at the moroutdoor4u site


They show the CS4518's being available as of right now on their site. I was able to add 9 of them to the shopping cart, tried ten and got the quantity unavailable message.


----------



## Brian B.

Thanks for the reply, guy that was so gung ho about my pp5020 now wants to re neg, people re a trip.


----------



## trophyhunter

I'm guessing your Quake cut's noticeably better than the Poulan? I have one that we use soley for "dirt" work, cutting roots and the like. The orange saws aren't allowed down in any holes in the ground. I modded the Poulan and got it running nicely but it can't pull nearly as hard in the cut as the Quakes do.


----------



## Brian B.

No, my 5020 is a real runner, just notice myself using the Quaker more often, more comfortable/ lighter, who knows... Ergonomics? Don't know what exactly it is.


----------



## rspeters

I ordered one on the moroutdoor site today. Excited to see how it runs.


----------



## Lark-o

I bought some por15 high temp paint that I'm going to try on the muffler. Ill let you guys know how it turns out. Its a bit spendy I thought but I've never used a por15 product I didn't like.


----------



## Brian B.

There are a Chinese family of saws apparently with roughly the same general construction.

If you google or ebay "52(58)cc 22" chainsaw" you will find a line of saws, some 52cc, some 58 cc that look to be from the same factory as the earthquakes. Prices on the 58cc models from the high $130's, anyone know anything about these saws?

Yeah, they are not $55 obviously, but a 58cc 22" bar saw for $140ish is still a good buy provided they are of the high quality of the Quakes.

Anyone?


----------



## Brian B.

Hey look- I got a disagree x 1 (!Yes!)


----------



## Lark-o

I wouldn't spend that much on Chinese saw specially a bigger one the quality just isn't there. You guys may disagree with me but This little Quaker is a toy in my book. It lacks quality I usually pride myself in owning with my tools. I'd rather have a piss pounded old husky or stihl or jonny off of CL for that kind of money. Something that was made and designed with pride.


----------



## dswensen

Lark-o said:


> I wouldn't spend that much on Chinese saw specially a bigger one the quality just isn't there. You guys may disagree with me but This little Quaker is a toy in my book. It lacks quality I usually pride myself in owning with my tools. I'd rather have a piss pounded old husky or stihl or jonny off of CL for that kind of money. Something that was made and designed with pride.



Yep, you are right - I disagree. But we can disagree and still be friends. I think these "toys" are going to cut a BUNCH of firewood. 

These saws have their purpose and that purpose is NOT to be compared feature-to-feature and built-point to build-point with a professional saw - or even a high end urban warrior saw. For the market they are intended for, they are better than one usually encounters, and that is why we like them. It's a cheap build of a good design, which in my book anyway, is better than a cheap build of a poor design. Plus, they seem to last reasonably well. 

Would I pay the asking price for a new one? Nope. But as long as they are selling "parts saws" that are practically brand new for these prices - I'm in all day long.

Go Quakes!


----------



## dswensen

Just ordered another 45 for $48 and change shipped ...... CRAP - but at least it's still cheaper than drugs or cigarettes.

Well, we'll test the holiday shipping speeds and handling quality..... The way these things are packed, it will likely truly be "for parts only".


----------



## Brian B.

I can only compare to the. Two Stihls we have and I see no difference in quality... Not of I'm honest about it, the Quakes a damn good saw, the. Stihl's a damn good saw... 

If the gookiackie saws I was describing are built as well as the Quales I would say its a good deal. Comparable "top shelf" brand saws with those specifications would cost many hundreds more.

I want one for fun, but would rather try to find one around a hundred, maybe a similar Quaker deal will present itself with the 58cc saws.


----------



## Brian B.

dswensen said:


> Just ordered another 45 for $48 and change shipped ...... CRAP - but at least it's still cheaper than drugs or cigarettes.
> 
> Well, we'll test the holiday shipping speeds and handling quality..... The way these things are packed, it will likely truly be "for parts only".



I'm misunderstanding your post- they DID charge you for shipping?


----------



## Lark-o

dswensen said:


> Yep, you are right - I disagree. But we can disagree and still be friends. I think these "toys" are going to cut a BUNCH of firewood.
> 
> These saws have their purpose and that purpose is NOT to be compared feature-to-feature and built-point to build-point with a professional saw - or even a high end urban warrior saw. For the market they are intended for, they are better than one usually encounters, and that is why we like them. It's a cheap build of a good design, which in my book anyway, is better than a cheap build of a poor design. Plus, they seem to last reasonably well.
> 
> Would I pay the asking price for a new one? Nope. But as long as they are selling "parts saws" that are practically brand new for these prices - I'm in all day long.
> 
> Go Quakes!


I agree with everything you said, I probably went a little over board on the toy comment but it still how I feel. The quake is a good design that's the only reason it's getting the attention it's received. I'm sick of over priced Chinese crap tools that don't work or break every time I'm force to use one. it all comes down to paying full price for a Chinese saw which I think most would probably not do.


----------



## Brian B.

To say the Chinese tools are over priced- that has some truth to it.. But by the same token the Stihls in just about anything over the MS250 are over priced. They are fine tools, but over priced. If the higher end saws were more reasonably priced there would be no market for these (impressive) chinese clones. The truth lies somewhere in the middle.


----------



## dswensen

Brian B. said:


> I'm misunderstanding your post- they DID charge you for shipping?



I should have been more clear. I paid $48 plus some change ($0.40). For that I got the saw shipped to my door. The saw cost $48.40. Shipping was "free".


----------



## Scoutillac

1 of my 2 quakers showed up today I intend to fire this one up as it came in the box as the last one I modded the muff before I even tried to start it.. As is standard the shipping bow was beat harder than a redheaded step child. The saw looks only to have been fueled, never in wood as far as I can tell, does not even look like the bar was put on. I may wait till the other shows up then put all 3 next to each other and run a comp test to see where they are. My neighbors will hate me even more now


----------



## diggers_dad

When my 45 cc Quake showed up the first thing I did was check everything out and started modding before I even ran it. The muffler was given a second, larger port and both ports were given removable spark screens. I don't like the bright red chain brake flag so I swapped it out with the brake flag from a Ryobi 40 cc saw. It took a little adapting but worked out well. Next up was the chain adjuster. I removed the stock setup and replaced it with one that can be adjusted from the side of the saw instead of the front. The side tension adjuster was also from the little Ryobi. 

I didn't want to use the 3/8ths rim so I dug around and found a .325-7 rim and appropriate 16" bar. The only chain I had was .325 chisel safety chain but it was new and sharp. After all the mods were finished I fueled and oiled the saw and headed for the wood pile. 

Even with the safety chain (which wouldn't allow me to get a full bite) the little saw was impressive. It easily cut as well as any stock 50 cc saw I have ever ran. The anti-vibe was good and I had to back the oiler off a little because it was slinging so much oil. Just to see where it settled in after I had tuned it in the cut, I put the tach on it for some readings. 

Idle: 3,400 rpm
WOT in the cut: 10,100 rpm
WOT no load: 13,900 rpm

Overall, I'm happy with the little saw. Would I be willing to pay $150 plus for a saw like this and have to mod it? Nope. 
But for $48.40 for the saw, a few bucks for extra parts and a couple hours shop time I think it's a bargain.


----------



## procarbine2k1

I think I am going to grab a couple of the 45cc saws, just for the sake of having them. Has anyone sat these beside a redmax, or tried any parts interchangeability? Sorry if its been answered, I haven't read the quake thread from front to back, but have read most of it. I have a Redmax g5000 (similar to the 450) and would be tickled if the parts were the same. No doubt in my mind these are the best deal going right now, I bought three of the 38cc saws and was very happy about it.


----------



## Scoutillac

Tried to fire my new arrival up and was denied. Dug into it to find a twisted collapsed fuel line. There was no way this saw had ever ran. Put a new line and it runs like a stock saw, needs a muff mod bad. The felling spike on this one is HUGE, twice the size of my other one. Comp came in at 165psi. Ran it next to my modded one and there was a hell of a difference. Only thing wrong with it is that it is a leaker, gonna dig into that next. All in all I am pretty happy with #2, hope #3 is not as much of a PITA out of the box.


----------



## diggers_dad

procarbine2k1 said:


> I think I am going to grab a couple of the 45cc saws, just for the sake of having them. Has anyone sat these beside a redmax, or tried any parts interchangeability? Sorry if its been answered, I haven't read the quake thread from front to back, but have read most of it. I have a Redmax g5000 (similar to the 450) and would be tickled if the parts were the same. No doubt in my mind these are the best deal going right now, I bought three of the 38cc saws and was very happy about it.



Well, we've talked about it before and the general consensus was the 38 and 41 cc models were virtually identical to the G3800 Redmax design. There were a couple of differences here and there but nothing serious. Someone pointed out these designs started coming out of China shortly after Redmax stopped using the non-strato charged designs in favor of strato charging for better emissions and power.

Best we could tell, a number of Chinese manufacturers were copying the 40 cc non-strato engine with a few variations. They were passing emissions standards at the time by adding a lot of restriction to the muffler which heated the muffler and produced fewer emissions. Build quality was very inconsistent. The best stuff was coming out of the factory producing Earthquakes. They seemed to have better quality control than most of the other manufacturers. 

I went so far as to buy some of the Zenoah engine parts (new, strato-charged stuff) and "upgrading" a couple of my little Quakes. Parts swapped without a problem and I made a couple of little sleeper saws. The crankcase is the same for the 38 / 40 / 41 cc saws. I also ordered a few parts for the Ryobi and Redmax saws which bolted right on to the Quakes. 

Now, when we get to the 45cc version, it appears to be the same thing. However, I don't have a G5000 to check parts interchangeability. The G5000 would seem to be the basis for the 45 / 52 / 58 cc saws coming out of China now under several different names. Again, it would seem the plant making the Quakes is doing a better job than most of the others. 

It all comes down to the question of what you're planning on doing with the saw. For me - I enjoyed opening the mufflers, opening the air intake, doing a little port work, and changing parts between strato and non-strato. It was fun, it was cheap, I learned some more about saws and got to sell one or two along the way. Would I buy one of these to depend on for my wood-cutting requirements in the future? No.

Would I buy six to try my hand at porting, muffler mods, bar and chain combos, timing changes, etc.? You betcha!

Is there ALWAYS a Quake in the bed of my truck, ready for action? Yes. 

dd


----------



## procarbine2k1

diggers_dad said:


> Well, we've talked about it before and the general consensus was the 38 and 41 cc models were virtually identical to the G3800 Redmax design. There were a couple of differences here and there but nothing serious. Someone pointed out these designs started coming out of China shortly after Redmax stopped using the non-strato charged designs in favor of strato charging for better emissions and power.
> 
> Best we could tell, a number of Chinese manufacturers were copying the 40 cc non-strato engine with a few variations. They were passing emissions standards at the time by adding a lot of restriction to the muffler which heated the muffler and produced fewer emissions. Build quality was very inconsistent. The best stuff was coming out of the factory producing Earthquakes. They seemed to have better quality control than most of the other manufacturers.
> 
> I went so far as to buy some of the Zenoah engine parts (new, strato-charged stuff) and "upgrading" a couple of my little Quakes. Parts swapped without a problem and I made a couple of little sleeper saws. The crankcase is the same for the 38 / 40 / 41 cc saws. I also ordered a few parts for the Ryobi and Redmax saws which bolted right on to the Quakes.
> 
> Now, when we get to the 45cc version, it appears to be the same thing. However, I don't have a G5000 to check parts interchangeability. The G5000 would seem to be the basis for the 45 / 52 / 58 cc saws coming out of China now under several different names. Again, it would seem the plant making the Quakes is doing a better job than most of the others.
> 
> It all comes down to the question of what you're planning on doing with the saw. For me - I enjoyed opening the mufflers, opening the air intake, doing a little port work, and changing parts between strato and non-strato. It was fun, it was cheap, I learned some more about saws and got to sell one or two along the way. Would I buy one of these to depend on for my wood-cutting requirements in the future? No.
> 
> Would I buy six to try my hand at porting, muffler mods, bar and chain combos, timing changes, etc.? You betcha!
> 
> Is there ALWAYS a Quake in the bed of my truck, ready for action? Yes.
> 
> dd


 
Nice post!

If these are based on the Redmax G5000, they will be fantastic saws, even with just a decent build quality- and I wouldn't be surprised it they hold up to a fair share of abuse. For the price, I just don't see how a guy could go wrong. I have a couple projects to finish up, and plan on grabbing a couple of the 45cc quakes (for play more than anything else), and must say I am pretty optimistic! I normally have a 372 or a 550 in my hands, these saws aren't intended to fill their shoes, but may find their own place in the lineup, we will just have to see where it is.


----------



## trophyhunter

So if the Quaker 45cc is a Redmax 5000 design I wonder if it's possible to add a larger P&C to it? An increase to 58cc would be a riot, I love these things.


----------



## dswensen

diggers_dad said:


> Would I buy six to try my hand at porting, muffler mods, bar and chain combos, timing changes, etc.? You betcha!



Six huh? I only have five. I might need another one ..... (huge grin)...


----------



## Steve NW WI

trophyhunter said:


> So if the Quaker 45cc is a Redmax 5000 design I wonder if it's possible to add a larger P&C to it? An increase to 58cc would be a riot, I love these things.



I just got done looking at the G5000 IPL here: http://www.redmax.com/ddoc/RMXI/RMXI2008_USen/RMXI2008_USen_G5000AVS_SN608281 and up.pdf 

There's a whole lot of similar going on there.


----------



## trophyhunter

Steve NW WI said:


> I just got done looking at the G5000 IPL here: http://www.redmax.com/ddoc/RMXI/RMXI2008_USen/RMXI2008_USen_G5000AVS_SN608281 and up.pdf
> 
> There's a whole lot of similar going on there.


Yep, you nailed it. So now we know how to get parts for these, that just made them an even better deal.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Plus, they give a spark plug spec. RCJ6Y, that we can understand. Not sure where I'd cross reference the china special that came with the saw.

The Redmax shows a 2 piece muffler, at 31 for the muffler and 15 for the cover at one site, I ain't interested though.


----------



## diggers_dad

Steve NW WI said:


> I just got done looking at the G5000 IPL here: http://www.redmax.com/ddoc/RMXI/RMXI2008_USen/RMXI2008_USen_G5000AVS_SN608281 and up.pdf
> 
> There's a whole lot of similar going on there.



Thanks for the link, I bookmarked it! 

I'm no expert, but it looks like no more than 3 or 4 changes to the original design. One thing I ran into on the smaller saws was a difference in the diameter of the crank shaft. The Chinese imports had a slightly smaller diameter than the actual Zenoah. IIRC, the flywheel would change but the threads on the clutch were a little smaller on the Chinese saw.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Speaking of the clutch, I'm having a heck of a time trying to get mine off. Looks to be marked LH thread, but I'm getting nowhere trying to budge it. Really want to investigate the oil leak mine's got.

Suggestions? Maybe I'll make a clutch tool that'll adapt to an impact if all else fails. Right now, I'm just using a brass drift punch and hammer (with a piston stop installed).


----------



## trophyhunter

Steve NW WI said:


> Plus, they give a spark plug spec. RCJ6Y, that we can understand. Not sure where I'd cross reference the china special that came with the saw.
> 
> The Redmax shows a 2 piece muffler, at 31 for the muffler and 15 for the cover at one site, I ain't interested though.


Looking at that muffler on their schematic I don't see anything that looks like EPA add-ons, essentially an empty vessel with only a spark screen. I might try and pick one of those up and compare it to the one I modded for performance.


----------



## trophyhunter

Steve NW WI said:


> Speaking of the clutch, I'm having a heck of a time trying to get mine off. Looks to be marked LH thread, but I'm getting nowhere trying to budge it. Really want to investigate the oil leak mine's got.
> 
> Suggestions? Maybe I'll make a clutch tool that'll adapt to an impact if all else fails. Right now, I'm just using a brass drift punch and hammer (with a piston stop installed).



Don't sweat that clutch just yet, if you look down into the oil tank with a flashlight on the 45cc units you'll see the hose has a filter on the pick up end and it has a sealing grommet molded into the line as it passes through the casting and attaches to the oil pump. Basically I thought all of mine were "leaking", but after some investigating they all were all set full out on the adjustment. Pull the clutch cover/brake, bar and chain and just start and run the saw with the oiler all the way out and watch how much oil that saw pumps out the oiler slot when you bring up the RPM's. 

They need to be dialed back or there's just way to much residual oil left after you shut the saw off. My 576's don't oil that well...


----------



## tilenick

I just bought me two of the 45cc models last night. They will go well with the 38cc I bought when this thread was new. So fun


----------



## diggers_dad

Steve NW WI said:


> Speaking of the clutch, I'm having a heck of a time trying to get mine off. Looks to be marked LH thread, but I'm getting nowhere trying to budge it. Really want to investigate the oil leak mine's got.
> 
> Suggestions? Maybe I'll make a clutch tool that'll adapt to an impact if all else fails. Right now, I'm just using a brass drift punch and hammer (with a piston stop installed).



When I first started working on saws I bought a clutch removal tool, like the one on the left. Later, one of the guys here said they used old sockets with material ground away to make the tool. Now, instead of $8.95 + shipping for a removal tool, I pay 50 cents each at a local pawn shop and grind it down to suit my needs. I keep several old sockets on hand in various sizes for whatever comes up. The one on the right fits the Earthquake clutch.

The threads are *LEFT* hand. I have never seen a saw with right hand threads on a clutch. 

*Caution*: When using a piston stop, be careful. I (and others here) have caved in the top of a piston using a metal piston stop. The plastic piston stops work pretty well, but when I want to prevent movement in the piston I generally use a piece of starter rope threaded through the spark plug hole. It isn't as fast but removes the danger of damage to the piston.


----------



## diggers_dad

trophyhunter said:


> Looking at that muffler on their schematic I don't see anything that looks like EPA add-ons, essentially an empty vessel with only a spark screen. I might try and pick one of those up and compare it to the one I modded for performance.



*IF* I understand the idea behind the emissions requirements (and that's a big "if"), Redmax met the requirements for fewer emissions by bringing more air into the combustion process. They called it "Strato-charged". At the same time they discovered it produced more power and used less fuel. The down side was it ran very close to being too lean. That's why so many people complained about the initial tune on new saws and all the mess with hi and low screws having limiters. 

Once Redmax had an improved design that made more power and met requirements they were off to the market. The Chinese now have a solid (but out-dated) design that doesn't meet emission requirements. They had to figure out a way to burn the fuel more completely and do it on the cheap. The easiest way to burn off contaminants is to increase the heat. Increase the heat by adding material in the muffler and restricting it. It was a cheap fix and did what they needed. 

So, in the end Redmax gets a new and improved design. The Chinese get a solid design and make some changes to use it in the US market. Redmax has a lighter and more open muffler. The Quake uses a heavier and more restrictive muffler. The Quake is a dog right out of the box and is no threat to most saws on the US market. But, for those of us who know how to do a "muffler mod", the sky is the limit!


----------



## Lark-o

diggers_dad said:


> When my 45 cc Quake showed up the first thing I did was check everything out and started modding before I even ran it. The muffler was given a second, larger port and both ports were given removable spark screens. I don't like the bright red chain brake flag so I swapped it out with the brake flag from a Ryobi 40 cc saw. It took a little adapting but worked out well. Next up was the chain adjuster. I removed the stock setup and replaced it with one that can be adjusted from the side of the saw instead of the front. The side tension adjuster was also from the little Ryobi.
> 
> I didn't want to use the 3/8ths rim so I dug around and found a .325-7 rim and appropriate 16" bar. The only chain I had was .325 chisel safety chain but it was new and sharp. After all the mods were finished I fueled and oiled the saw and headed for the wood pile.
> 
> Even with the safety chain (which wouldn't allow me to get a full bite) the little saw was impressive. It easily cut as well as any stock 50 cc saw I have ever ran. The anti-vibe was good and I had to back the oiler off a little because it was slinging so much oil. Just to see where it settled in after I had tuned it in the cut, I put the tach on it for some readings.
> 
> Idle: 3,400 rpm
> WOT in the cut: 10,100 rpm
> WOT no load: 13,900 rpm
> 
> Overall, I'm happy with the little saw. Would I be willing to pay $150 plus for a saw like this and have to mod it? Nope.
> But for $48.40 for the saw, a few bucks for extra parts and a couple hours shop time I think it's a bargain.
> 
> View attachment 320324
> View attachment 320325
> View attachment 320326
> View attachment 320327


 I like that chain brake! This massive red thing is gawdy and tacky. what ryobi did you take that off of?


----------



## trophyhunter

The red hand brake does look like something that should be pouring itself out of a clown car. I cut two cords with the Quake I muff modded today, darn thing is a neat little saw and it handles well and there's just enough weight to let it self feed in bigger cuts.


----------



## diggers_dad

Lark-o said:


> I like that chain brake! This massive red thing is gawdy and tacky. what ryobi did you take that off of?



That is from the Ryobi 40 cc saw with the Zenoah engine. They've been out of production for a while and it's getting easier to find them at garage sales really cheap. 




The same saw with different plastics was sold as Craftsman, Ryobi, McCulloch, and a couple of others. The change over is not a direct replacement; you have to remove some of the plastic here and there to make everything fit and function. If you go slow and look at how they work it's not too bad.


----------



## diggers_dad

trophyhunter said:


> The red hand brake does look like something that should be pouring itself out of a clown car. I cut two cords with the Quake I muff modded today, darn thing is a neat little saw and* it handles well and there's just enough weight to let it self feed in bigger cuts.*



Yup. 

I removed the safety bumpers on the 325 chisel chain I'm running on mine, effectively making safety chain into what my oldest boy calls "danger chain." It still has the standard rakers on it so I guess it's close to non-safety chain. Anyway, after that I took it out for a few cuts. It was kinda fun to run so I would up noodling a whole bunch of wood just to get the feel of the saw. As trophyhunter pointed out, it's enjoyable to operate. Light enough to not cause a backache and big enough to do some serious cutting. I consistently buried the 16" bar as I was noodling and the saw never missed a lick. Before I realized it I had went through three tanks of fuel and bar oil. 

Speaking of bar oil - this thing puts out oil like the Exxon Valdez. Wow. I wish a few of my Stihls had an oiler like that. With a 16" bar buried you would think I would have the oiler maxxed out. Nope, it's somewhere between 1/2 and 3/4 capacity. Nice. 

dd


----------



## Scoutillac

#3 quaker came today. No bar, file, or wrench in the box  I am not happy I got screwed out of a bar, maybe they will make it right.


----------



## Brian B.

Ok, now that's some BS, it is supposed to be a complete saw, as a minimum.... They need to remedy that, that's some bull.


----------



## gottagetsawz

Scoutillac said:


> #3 quaker came today. No bar, file, or wrench in the box  I am not happy I got screwed out of a bar, maybe they will make it right.


When one if my saws was missing the bar and cover I ordered another saw and sent a note with the order about missing them and if they could send an extra one with this saw, when the next saw came,no xtra bar or cover, BUT the next day fed ex dropped off another box with the bar and cover,so yes they do try to make things right


----------



## Scoutillac

I am sure they will make it all good. Just finished the last ghetto muff modd Took and patiently pried the flange and opened up the muffler, roundfiled the entire plate with the cat, knocked the box off the flange, and drilled 3 holes between the mounting holes. Then got out my gentle hammer and beat that redheaded stepchild back into shape. The little plate on the front was slightly adjusted with my pliers so the exhaust could escape. Spark arrestor is still there but I did not add any screen to the new holes. It looks totally stock aside from the marring on the flange. Noticeable increase in power. Had to fire it up because the neighbors kids are running around screaming. Oddly enough after I fired the saw they became quiet, hmmmmmmm As soon as I figure out how to remove the mix screws, I will slot them so I can bring these fat pigs into some reasonable running order.


----------



## dswensen

Scoutillac said:


> #3 quaker came today. No bar, file, or wrench in the box  I am not happy I got screwed out of a bar, maybe they will make it right.



Early on in the first round of 38s that came out, I was sent a saw without a chain. I wrote the seller a nice note, and said I realized it was "as-is" but was expecting a chain to come with the saw. They sent me a new chain right away - and paid the shipping too. I'd like to think it was my approach that got them to help me, but either way, it was good customer service in my book.


----------



## Macman125

diggers_dad said:


> When I first started working on saws I bought a clutch removal tool, like the one on the left. Later, one of the guys here said they used old sockets with material ground away to make the tool. Now, instead of $8.95 + shipping for a removal tool, I pay 50 cents each at a local pawn shop and grind it down to suit my needs. I keep several old sockets on hand in various sizes for whatever comes up. The one on the right fits the Earthquake clutch.
> 
> The threads are *LEFT* hand. I have never seen a saw with right hand threads on a clutch.
> 
> *Caution*: When using a piston stop, be careful. I (and others here) have caved in the top of a piston using a metal piston stop. The plastic piston stops work pretty well, but when I want to prevent movement in the piston I generally use a piece of starter rope threaded through the spark plug hole. It isn't as fast but removes the danger of damage to the piston.
> 
> View attachment 320413


Owning a metal piston stop. I have always used the rope trick. I feel that it poses less of a risk to the saw.


----------



## Brink79

Steve NW WI said:


> Speaking of the clutch, I'm having a heck of a time trying to get mine off. Looks to be marked LH thread, but I'm getting nowhere trying to budge it. Really want to investigate the oil leak mine's got.
> 
> Suggestions? Maybe I'll make a clutch tool that'll adapt to an impact if all else fails. Right now, I'm just using a brass drift punch and hammer (with a piston stop installed).



I had the oil leak in one. Don't take off the clutch right away! I broke mine and it is brittle. The Leak turned out to be a weak spot in the magnesium case that can crack when dropped in shipping. You have to take the plastic case off and get to the front case seam. Those black circular plugs come out exposing pins with screwdriver slots. They come off but are in with loktite on them so use the alpha male technique on them. The other star drive screws are sprinkled around but it comes apart eventually. I used acetone and then Silicone and a long time to cure. Probably JB weld is better? but didn't have any handy at the time.
If you break the clutch new ones are on ebay.....


----------



## trophyhunter

Buddy ordered one of the 45's and they dropped it off today and over he comes with a bottle of Evan Williams and parked himself on a stool and said "Do your thing" with a grin. I tuned it and had him cut with it a little bit so he had a before and after experience.

Here's some pics of the down and dirty muffler mod to start, 3/4" hole starting at the back all the way through the cat and front cover plate. 













Next was the Walbro carb mod, no more special screwdriver needed. I wired tied the linkage up out of the way and used a vacuum nipple to keep debris out of the purge inlet.
Cut through the shroud casting on both sides and slotted the screws with a dremel and thin cutting disk.




Quick spray off with some carb cleaner and it's ready to go back together




And the finished project, final tuning on the high side from rich to lean in the cut was between about 1/8 of a turn. It cuts like it's mad at the wood now and he's lovin his new toy. Unreal the difference it makes with simple mods to one of these. Oiler is just right set about halfway out.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Steve NW WI said:


> I just got done looking at the G5000 IPL here: http://www.redmax.com/ddoc/RMXI/RMXI2008_USen/RMXI2008_USen_G5000AVS_SN608281 and up.pdf
> 
> There's a whole lot of similar going on there.



Upon my research Steve- these are like the Redmax-Zenoah G450AVS. I think they are as close to a direct match as we are going to find. I am getting ready to order a couple. Call me optimistic, but if there are ANYTHING like a Redmax, they will be a good running and hopefully long lasting saw.


----------



## procarbine2k1

TrophyHunter, from a quick read at your last post I thought you said your Quake came with a bottle of Evan Williams lolol.


----------



## trophyhunter

procarbine2k1 said:


> TrophyHunter, from a quick read at your last post I thought you said your Quake came with a bottle of Evan Williams lolol.


They wouldn't have any saws left in stock for that price! We got into that after the saw got put away, ya know it's not expensive bourbon by any stretch but I always preferred it to some of the more popular brands. Seems fitting to drink the bottom shelf after modding a $48.00 saw


----------



## procarbine2k1

Have two on the way guys... better be good or I am blaming Scott!


----------



## procarbine2k1

Whom of which has not been on Arborist Site as of lately, in efforts to dedicate more time to his Barbie Doll collection...


----------



## Scoutillac

trophyhunter said:


> Buddy ordered one of the 45's and they dropped it off today and over he comes with a bottle of Evan Williams and parked himself on a stool and said "Do your thing" with a grin. I tuned it and had him cut with it a little bit so he had a before and after experience.
> 
> Here's some pics of the down and dirty muffler mod to start, 3/4" hole starting at the back all the way through the cat and front cover plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was the Walbro carb mod, no more special screwdriver needed. I wired tied the linkage up out of the way and used a vacuum nipple to keep debris out of the purge inlet.
> Cut through the shroud casting on both sides and slotted the screws with a dremel and thin cutting disk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick spray off with some carb cleaner and it's ready to go back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished project, final tuning on the high side from rich to lean in the cut was between about 1/8 of a turn. It cuts like it's mad at the wood now and he's lovin his new toy. Unreal the difference it makes with simple mods to one of these. Oiler is just right set about halfway out.


Exactly what I did to 3 carbs yesterday morning Factory setting was 3-3/4H 2-5/8L on mine. Any idea where you ended up? I went in 1 turn on the H and 1/4 on the low from the preset position. Ordered a tach so this weekend I will see if I can get it dialed in all proper.


----------



## trophyhunter

The one I did today ended up at 1/4 turn in from factory setting on the low for best throttle response and about a 1/16th in on the high for the sweet spot in the cut. Basically it was pig rich at the factory settings before the muffler mods.


----------



## milkman

procarbine2k1 said:


> Whom of which has not been on Arborist Site as of lately, in efforts to dedicate more time to his Barbie Doll collection...



Didn't know they made PLUS size Barbies....


----------



## Scoutillac

trophyhunter said:


> The one I did today ended up at 1/4 turn in from factory setting on the low for best throttle response and about a 1/16th in on the high for the sweet spot in the cut. Basically it was pig rich at the factory settings before the muffler mods.


1/4 was about max for response, they are fat as hell so i went a full turn on the H, but have no wood on hand so further tinkering will be required. I modded the mufflers, pretty much gutted them and popped 2 or 3 holes behind the plate. Nothing was measured, just an eyeball and a unibit


----------



## Brian B.

procarbine2k1 said:


> Whom of which has not been on Arborist Site as of lately, in efforts to dedicate more time to his Barbie Doll collection...



Blah ha ha, he will never tip his hat to a saw deal here again if this is the thanks he gets..

(I still haven't ordered my second, darn it!)


----------



## Brian B.

This sure has been a fun thread, fun and cheap... Like I like my women..


----------



## diggers_dad

procarbine2k1 said:


> Have two on the way guys... better be good or I am blaming Scott!



My second 45 cc saw was waiting on me when I (finally) got away from work. Another long night and looks like a week full of overtime coming up, but at least I'm employed. 

Anyway - I only had a few minutes to check the saw over. The little yellow spacer where the bar should be was still there, the bar is untouched and the chain was still in the package. Not even a hint of sawdust. It looked like someone had filled the tanks, started the saw, then shut it off and drained the fuel out before shipping. Bar oil had leaked a little but the tank was still half full. The bar cover, scrench, file and manual were in the box also. The starter felt like it was binding really bad when I tried to crank the engine. Hmmmm.... 


I wonder....


Wow! After 10 quick pulls on the cord the compression was at 203 psi.  203 psi! 


For $48.40 I am not seeing a "down side" to these saws yet. I hope to have time for a muffler mod and thorough check of the saw this weekend. 

dd


----------



## Brian B.

Holy Crap


----------



## trophyhunter

Brian B. said:


> Holy Crap


The one I had out of the box at 192psi has seated the rings and gained some more since I started cutting with it. I'll slap the gauge on it tomorrow and see what it's blowing, you can really feel it when you go to pull it over.

Wonder what a batch of 32:1 or 25:1 mix will do for compression on one of these?


----------



## diggers_dad

trophyhunter said:


> The one I had out of the box at 192psi has seated the rings and gained some more since I started cutting with it. I'll slap the gauge on it tomorrow and see what it's blowing, you can really feel it when you go to pull it over.
> 
> Wonder what a batch of 32:1 or 25:1 mix will do for compression on one of these?



Do you have more starter rope? 

Edit: I wish I had some extra Christmas dollars to buy a few more of these.


----------



## BDM53ENT

Any one consider a small NOS system on one? Might be fun to see what gets through the wood first, the head or the chain


----------



## trophyhunter

diggers_dad said:


> Do you have more starter rope?
> 
> Edit: I wish I had some extra Christmas dollars to buy a few more of these.


Oh yea, I got a couple partial spools of outboard starter rope left that will work well. I just tried to order more of the 45's and they are out of stock again.


----------



## clemsonfor

I'm new here. 

I just ordered a 45cc my self.

And I did just check it looks kike the 41 is out but the 45 is in stock. 

I'm gonna run it and then muffler mod it. Heck if I decide I don't like it I can sell it on CL and be out maybe $20.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

Oh I don't have my profile filled our as I'm on my phone using taoatalk and not on the real site. But I too have CAD and just could not resist a $48 like new saw!! 

Just so u know I have a few other saws. 
Stihls
Ms390
Ms650

Husky
372xp
372xp (parts saw or project)
445


Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aahhyes68

Can someone post a link to these >50$ "Earthquake" saws please... 129 pages is a lot to scroll through..Lol.

I would like a cheap saw to leave at my dad's cottage so the locals don't steal my stihls..


----------



## Brink79

Aahhyes68 said:


> Can someone post a link to these >50$ "Earthquake" saws please... 129 pages is a lot to scroll through..Lol.
> 
> I would like a cheap saw to leave at my dad's cottage so the locals don't steal my stihls..


The website is Moreoutdoor4U.com and they have them on ebay as well as artisam CS4116 "as is"


----------



## clemsonfor

All saws show up right now as in stock.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aahhyes68

Brink79 said:


> The website is Moreoutdoor4U.com and they have them on ebay as well as artisam CS4116 "as is"





Thank you.


----------



## trophyhunter

One of my 45's after running five tanks of 32:1 through it today cutting, 218 PSI. No engine mods aside from just a carb tune and down and dirty muffler mod.


----------



## diggers_dad

trophyhunter said:


> One of my 45's after running five tanks of 32:1 through it today cutting, 218 PSI. No engine mods aside from just a carb tune and down and dirty muffler mod.



WOW. If there was a "jaw-drop" smiley I would insert it here. 

I'm anxious to get mine broke in to see how it works out.

dd


----------



## Steve NW WI




----------



## trophyhunter

Looks like Steve has three of the base plates ready to weld up. Where's the rest of it?


----------



## Lark-o

Wow that's a lot of squeeze . No wonder they sound so good with a gutted muffler. I'll have to throw the gauge on mine now.


----------



## Steve NW WI

trophyhunter said:


> Looks like Steve has three of the base plates ready to weld up. Where's the rest of it?



I'm second guessing my 1/2 x 1 rect tubing being big enough. (ID is .375x.875) I'm thinking of some roll your own formed and welded rect tubing, as 3/4x1 1/4 is RARE, and 1 1/2" wide won't fit between the screws. Option B might be pounding some round into shape, we'll see.


----------



## zogger

trophyhunter said:


> One of my 45's after running five tanks of 32:1 through it today cutting, 218 PSI. No engine mods aside from just a carb tune and down and dirty muffler mod.



That's kinda sorta amazing n' stuff.


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm second guessing my 1/2 x 1 rect tubing being big enough. (ID is .375x.875) I'm thinking of some roll your own formed and welded rect tubing, as 3/4x1 1/4 is RARE, and 1 1/2" wide won't fit between the screws. Option B might be pounding some round into shape, we'll see.


Let me know if you cant find the pipe you're looking for. I've got tons of short sample size of pipe at work. Stainless, mild steel, even some titanium.


----------



## trophyhunter

zogger said:


> That's kinda sorta amazing n' stuff.


Since the first one showed up I've acquired some spares. Like a lifetime supply of the things, I really like the design of the saw and they're easy on an old man to cut with. The very first pull on the usual suspect that showed up I was worried something's got to binding up in the starter or something?

Took pulling on a few different Quakes to get accustomed to higher compression than I'm used to running on those orange saws all these years. None of them come even close to these numbers.

I have no idea why they have such good compression, they really seem to like 32:1 mix for break in. I ran another one today that I hadn't had a chance to cut with and it's blowing 210 after it's first tank of fuel. I sure wouldn't be inclined to bother with removing the base gaskets or playing with the squish on these. I find that the higher compression requires more fattening out in the cut to get a good tune, they will lose power pretty quick if at all lean.

Now I'm wondering what the squish looks like on these things? They have to be close to grenading the piston at the top of the stroke to get these numbers.


----------



## Lark-o

I doubt a guy could get away with running 87 in one of these saws with that kind of compression. Id think it would burn the strap off or burn up the piston pretty quick.


----------



## trophyhunter

Lark-o said:


> I doubt a guy could get away with running 87 in one of these saws with that kind of compression. Id think it would burn the strap off or burn up the piston pretty quick.



I agree, I use 93 pump gas and Lucas semi-synthetic @32:1 for these saws. 87 octane with a 50:1 mix would be a fireworks show in short order, I don't care what the mixing label says to make the EPA happy.


----------



## jdhacker

Can any of you guy's give a power comparison of the 45cc quake, to a different saw of the same or close CC saw. Dang it Im about to buy one thanks to you guys


----------



## Lark-o

Hmmmm..... Weird....
EARTHQUAKE CHAINSAW CS4116 16" - NEW $85

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4227280982.html


----------



## zogger

jdhacker said:


> Can any of you guy's give a power comparison of the 45cc quake, to a different saw of the same or close CC saw. Dang it Im about to buy one thanks to you guys



I am wondering as well. Say like to a poulan 40 something cc, 350 husky, echo 450, , stihl 250, etc.

Over 200 psi stock is something to consider for those sort of cheap dineros.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Lark-o said:


> Hmmmm..... Weird....
> EARTHQUAKE CHAINSAW CS4116 16" - NEW $85
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4227280982.html


Weird is right. That dudes only a mile from my house!


----------



## Lark-o

I 


Steve NW WI said:


> Weird is right. That dudes only a mile from my house!


figured it was you lol


----------



## Brink79

Steve NW WI said:


> Weird is right. That dudes only a mile from my house!


Some of these are coming in new. I had two that were, maybe stores that returned unsold stock, etc. Question is will this fellow use the $ towards buying 2 more...and then?


----------



## diggers_dad

jdhacker said:


> Can any of you guy's give a power comparison of the 45cc quake, to a different saw of the same or close CC saw. Dang it Im about to buy one thanks to you guys



I'll try to answer that. I have an older 025 with the fully adjustable carb and a muffler mod. The Quake, bone stock, will not stay up with it. Close, but not quite. With the muffler mod on the Quake, 325 chain and a re-tune on the carb it will run with the 025 and maybe just a touch faster. The 025 is also running 325 chain. 

I have a 46 cc Poulan. It's the 2800 model, back when Poulan was making real saws. The 2800 has a muffler mod and is running 325 chain. The Quake will not keep up with the 2800. It isn't a lot slower, but it's enough to be noticed. I only have one Wild Thing that will beat the Quake. That particular saw was a test project for MasterMind and I know it has to be running over 15,000 rpm. Wicked fast. 

My Shinny 488 will be neck and neck with the modded Quake. The Shinny is bone stock, not so much as a muffler mod. It has the carb with no high side adjustment.

Also, keep in mind I haven't run more than 5 tanks through the Quake. It may get a bit faster when the rings seat and I figure out the best bar and chain combo. Maybe all my rambling will give you an idea about the saw. On a side note, NOTHING I have will oil as well as the 45 cc Quake does. Not even close.

dd


----------



## Brian B.

Ok, why did I blaaaaab on so much about this saw, now they are auction only apparently, has this happened before, because I want 5 or so, lifetime supply, and dammit I have..... -one-


----------



## Brink79

Brian B. said:


> Ok, why did I blaaaaab on so much about this saw, now they are auction only apparently, has this happened before, because I want 5 or so, lifetime supply, and dammit I have..... -one-


Just use their website instead - that's the printing in the picture - Moreoutdoor4U.com


----------



## Aahhyes68

Brink79 said:


> Just use their website instead - that's the printing in the picture - Moreoutdoor4U.com




Don't forget to use "EBAY" as your coupon code for 10% off either.


----------



## Butch(OH)

Thanks to you clowns for going on and on about these saws for 3 years  and a recent rip to Menards where I looked one over I now have one of the 4116 saws on the way. It's going to reside at the farm. Can't tell you how many times I have needed a saw out there but didnt have one with me.


----------



## Lark-o

Butch(OH) said:


> Thanks to you clowns for going on and on about these saws for 3 years  and a recent rip to Menards where I looked one over I now have one of the 4116 saws on the way. It's going to reside at the farm. Can't tell you how many times I have needed a saw out there but didnt have one with me.


You are welcome!


----------



## clemsonfor

They probably se that they can get more from auctions. Or the supply is low. They still sell on website. 

On another forum these were brought up when discussing Chinese saws in. Members there in the last 2 weeks I think members there have bought 20 or so.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aahhyes68

Ok...which of the three saws are you guys having the best luck with ?

The 38cc, 41cc or 45cc ?

I hope I didn't screw up. I just ordered two of the 45cc models and meant to order the 41cc saws..oops.


----------



## gottagetsawz

Just get 2 or 3 of each size, ya cant go wrong


----------



## Aahhyes68

gottagetsawz said:


> Just get 2 or 3 of each size, ya cant go wrong



Thanks a lot.........


----------



## diggers_dad

Aahhyes68 said:


> Ok...which of the three saws are you guys having the best luck with ?
> 
> The 38cc, 41cc or 45cc ?
> 
> I hope I didn't screw up. I just ordered two of the 45cc models and meant to order the 41cc saws..oops.



I had so much success modding and experimenting with the 41 cc model I really didn't think the 45 cc would impress me much. There's less than a 10% increase in displacement. 

Wrong! The 45 is quite a bit more powerful than the 41 and I think it's now my "go to" saw. Enjoy.

dd


----------



## clemsonfor

"Go to "! WOW

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## tilenick

I got the two I ordered today. Between them I got two files, one scrench, two chainsaws, two chains, and three bars. One saw is new, one has seen wood but looks great. These will go great with my 38cc. I will fire them up in a few days. It's supposed to get cold here.


----------



## diggers_dad

clemsonfor said:


> "Go to "! WOW
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk



I know. I have some really nice saws to choose from, look at the signature. Understand here - I'm no pro. I cut wood for my Dad's house as well as my own and sometimes join up with a buddy so we can sell a little wood for some extra cash. I don't cut every weekend and I don't have to depend on my saws for a living. If I'm going to cut some rounds from a 24" diameter log I'll reach for the 365 Husky or the Makita. If I want to feel a little vintage I'll run the 2800. That is a solid, smooth saw; a real pleasure to run. The Shinny is also a comfortable and smooth saw. BUT - if I want light weight, good A/V and enough engine to let the saw feed itself without bogging - I'm reaching for that 45 cc. 

That opinion may change as I get more trigger time. I had the opportunity to run a few more tanks through it and I've decided it is small enough to be easy on my back and big enough to do 90% of my cutting. Now, to be honest, I wouldn't pay the $189 retail price for that saw. It's too much of a dog out of the box and I'd be better off with my 2800 or Shinny. But for less than $50 and the investment of some used parts I'm extremely pleased with it. The only mods so far are a used .325 sprocket, used bar, used chains, used chain brake flag and some muffler screen. Well, I did add that little black plastic cover to the on/off switch for some "bling". I guess add another 8 or 9 cents for that...


----------



## Aahhyes68

I have a few saws too but I want a few of these to not only use, but to learn on. I want to learn to do a decent muffler mod and tune carbs.. I'm not going to practice with my new 261, or my 024, 017 or dad's Husky 55..

Not only that but leaving a good saw in a shed in the woods while we're gone for weeks at a time isn't a great idea.. There are time the local kids/thieves break into weekend places...


These saws just might be the ticket for both purposes..


----------



## clemsonfor

As of just now there out of the "as is" 45cc 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## trophyhunter

I should try and o


clemsonfor said:


> As of just now there out of the "as is" 45cc
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


Darn Low~Ballers on other boards are hoarding them up!


----------



## MasterMech

So here is what $132.00 buys you for chainsaws these days....







The damn bar on my 441CM cost more than that.....


----------



## Butch(OH)

clemsonfor said:


> As of just now there out of the "as is" 45cc
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk




Pheew! I must have got the last one? Ordered a 45 also yesterday morning and just got an Email saying it and the 41cc are both on the way.


----------



## Butch(OH)

trophyhunter said:


> I should try and o
> 
> Darn Low~Ballers on other boards are hoarding them up!



I resemble that remark


----------



## dswensen

Just got what SHOULD be my last 45 last night (yeah sure - said that before) . Power head has never been oiled or fueled. Bar was clean and fresh. Chain came in it's torn-open plastic bag. It might have cut one branch. Got a scrench and bar-cover too. No file - have only gotten a file in one of five Quake deliveries.

For those of you trying to make a choice - The 38 is a light fun saw to run, but the 45 is definitely worth the added $$. If I were getting only one, I'd get the 45. My $0.02


----------



## Lark-o

I want another one...


----------



## clemsonfor

K my 4518 just came!! Its in like new or new condition. Has an oil stain on front muffler like it was test run. There is no scuffing on handle, no dust or chips, don't think its ever been in wood. Was not inn the original box. Chain and bar were brand new. I also got a scrench and instruction book with it.

I am resisting the urge to fuel it up even though brought fuel with me to work to try it. I want to see compression first.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

45cc back in stock but at $59!!!

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lark-o

Price gouging!


----------



## clemsonfor

Us idiots bought to many to fast and drove up the price! 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch(OH)

clemsonfor said:


> 45cc back in stock but at $59!!!
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk



Damn! I was going to post earlier "what do you wanna bet that they become back in stock in a day or two but at a higher price"

Missed my chance at stardom,,,, again.


----------



## Aahhyes68

dswensen said:


> Just got what SHOULD be my last 45 last night (yeah sure - said that before) . Power head has never been oiled or fueled. Bar was clean and fresh. Chain came in it's torn-open plastic bag. It might have cut one branch. Got a scrench and bar-cover too. No file - have only gotten a file in one of five Quake deliveries.
> 
> For those of you trying to make a choice - The 38 is a light fun saw to run, but the 45 is definitely worth the added $$. If I were getting only one, I'd get the 45. My $0.02




That's good insight. Thank you. I have two 45's coming tomorrow I believe, unless the storm slows things down over there.. FedEx has a warning about a storm alert..

I think I'm going to order two 38's and just not bother with the 41's.


----------



## clemsonfor

The last few I have seen folks get are new I wonder if there just selling new ones at that price? Mine was new just not in an earthquake box just a plain box. Bar still had paint on the rails and chain was new in the bag. Maybe was a damaged box? There just seems to be to many new saws being delivered. I think there just selling them and can at that price as there is no warrenty. Wonder what they cost to them when they buy a container load? 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lark-o

probably about $4 a saw costs them $25 to ship.


----------



## Lark-o

I wonder what I can get them for if I drive over there........hmmm


----------



## trophyhunter

Butch(OH) said:


> I resemble that remark


YOU! You people are responsible for the price increase and out of stock situation! This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## clemsonfor

Or cheap things

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve NW WI

Lark-o said:


> I wonder what I can get them for if I drive over there........hmmm



I've thought the same, it's only an hour to Cumberland. I didn't find a mention of a retail store on their site though. Probably would need a contact at the company.


----------



## clemsonfor

Steve NW WI said:


> I've thought the same, it's only an hour to Cumberland. I didn't find a mention of a retail store on their site though. Probably would need a contact at the company.


That's what I'd do and get like 10 of um! Would think they at least discount um $20 they pay to ship. 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## procarbine2k1

Both of mine appear used. Not a ton, but used. Both bars look new, one saw has paint burnt off of the deflector. Both pull over real stout. I took the gas cap off of one, smells fresh, both saws look very promising. I don't think a guy is going to go wrong having a few extra of these. Once they are gone we are all going to wish we had bought more!


----------



## dswensen

clemsonfor said:


> The last few I have seen folks get are new I wonder if there just selling new ones at that price? Mine was new just not in an earthquake box just a plain box. Bar still had paint on the rails and chain was new in the bag. Maybe was a damaged box? There just seems to be to many new saws being delivered.


 
A few of mine have obviously been Sears returns. In their original box, VERY SLIGHTLY used, and with the remnants of a Sears "Closeout" sticker on them. I don't think it was "buy one, use it to clean up storm damage, then return it" It looked more like enough use for one test cut through one branch. I dunno.


----------



## procarbine2k1

I am not much into the whole rep thing, but why in the world am I getting negative rep for posts? I wont loose sleep over it, but I don't understand why- or why there is even a negative rep available. I don't say anything offensive or off color on here, if I have it has been a looong time.


----------



## trophyhunter

procarbine2k1 said:


> I am not much into the whole rep thing, but why in the world am I getting negative rep for posts? I wont loose sleep over it, but I don't understand why- or why there is even a negative rep available. I don't say anything offensive or off color on here, if I have it has been a looong time.


Don't even worry about it, there's a few miserable trolls that suck at life rolling through here every now and then. So, your saws showed I see! Got em running yet?


----------



## clemsonfor

41cc gone and the 38cc is now $50 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterMech

The solution is that nobody buy one for a week, and see if the old pricing returns.


----------



## Jefflac02

Just bought 2 more 38 ccer's for $44 a piece. I bought 2 brand new from cabelas for $79.99 each. If these are good, then the brand new ones are going back. Great thread guys! I will be doing my first muffler mod on these when I get back from my business trip in Fl in 2 weeks.


----------



## Brian B.

clemsonfor said:


> 45cc back in stock but at $59!!!
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk



Do they still have a coupon that brings that $59 price down?

Thanks for a reply.


----------



## Brian B.

Guys can some one help describe the differences pros/cons of the 38/14" compared to the 45/18"? I am considering a 38cc purely because it comes with a 14" bar already... (Or if I bought another 4518 and bought a 14" and chain I would have spare parts for my 4518, -AND- a killer 45cc/14" bar saw, hell that would be pretty trick..)

Wonder what a bar/chain combo would cost for a 45cc? There are just too many options with this EQ family deal that this moreoutdoor4u deal presents, darned it- why at Christmas time?- I have NO free fundage!


----------



## Jefflac02

Just go to moreoutdoor4u.com click on chainsaws go to the bottom and click which saw you want. Before checkout enter eBay and boom goes the discount. 

I have a ps5105 now w a 20" bar. I just want a small lightweight limbing saw. So I bought 2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

Yea coupons still work. I got a 38 cause of 14" and lightness.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aahhyes68

My 45cc saws just showed. Two days and they showed up. I just ordered two of the 38cc saws too. Stocking stuffers for the kids.


----------



## procarbine2k1

trophyhunter said:


> Don't even worry about it, there's a few miserable trolls that suck at life rolling through here every now and then. So, your saws showed I see! Got em running yet?



Thanks buddy. Havent messed with them yet, I think I will here this evening. I do have a couple small projects that need some quick attention, but plan on atleast getting some run time in on one of these tonight. I am impressed with the quality, the price, and I firmly believe we have an ample parts supply with Remax, which we will all have to dig into eventually. I will report back later on..


----------



## clemsonfor

Something I noticed just now and find extremely strange. Look here at this screen capture just now. There is no(any size) in stock New saws if u click them it saw out of stock and there is no way to add to cart. But they selling used ones by the truck load?? Makes u wonder? 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian B.

The sheer volume of saws that it appears that they are attempting to move- it almost seems to me that an overseas vendor made thousands too many by some sort of mistake. There must be some explanation for moving such great saws at such a price. (Sounds like most are new)


----------



## trophyhunter

clemsonfor said:


> Something I noticed just now and find extremely strange. Look here at this screen capture just now. There is no(any size) in stock New saws if u click them it saw out of stock and there is no way to add to cart. But they selling used ones by the truck load?? Makes u wonder?
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


Ever do business with, or know someone involved with contract purchasing for big box store anybody? They own the souls of their merchandise suppliers, one way or another. They either rake them over the coals with slotting fee's to allow their product in for sale or they hold them hostage for merchandise returns for unsold stock and customer returns. 
It's not to unrealistic they got a container full of saws back from more than one retailer that will sell it new and take it back no questions asked. People buy things all the time with the intent of using it and returning it. 

They simply might have boxed and shipped the remainder of their "new" inventory at the used prices and still made money at it. I got plenty of brand new ones at the used price that had never had the boxes opened. Ardisam has an office in China, no doubt is the point of origin importer of the saws among their other product lines. One division sells them to big box anyone to make a buck and another buys them back at a loss and third one peddles them off for a profit.

Welcome to Corporate America, for once the consumer really got a good deal on account of it.


----------



## Butch(OH)

Got mine today the 45 was new, never seen wood, no box, no chain but new bar. Had a chain in the shop, and went to add fuel and there was bar oil in the fuel tank. Wonder why that one came back? LOL The 41 had some real fine saw dust on it here and there and a barely used bar and chain. Chain would not fit down in the bar groove. Took a closer look at the chain and it had the tell tale burrs on the drivers from being run backwards, Fired both up and went out and cut wood. The 45 is a HECK of a lot more saw than the 41 as somebody said a few pages back. Happy with my saws for $98 spent.


----------



## Chris-PA

These are just junky toys, they can't do any real work.




It's an old Laser bar with a 59DL loop of TriLink Lo Pro (seemed appropriate, and works very well). Still 16" but with a bigger diameter nose sprocket.

The latest (and final) porting work:





The timing is: 

E = 151deg
I = 157deg
T = 110deg

Spark is advanced a couple of degrees. Also, I fixed the oil leaks and now it is dry as a bone sitting on the bench. Starts in 2-3 pulls every time.


----------



## Brian B.

Was just getting ready to order one and my wife gives me the "Brian- just wait" conversation... 



I love Christmas time and wife's that are so predictable...


----------



## dff110

Chris-PA said:


> Also, I fixed the oil leaks and now it is dry as a bone sitting on the bench. Starts in 2-3 pulls every time.



Where did you find the oil leaks, and what does it take to fix them. 3 out of 4 of mine are leaking oil, I just haven't had the time to look into it yet.


----------



## Chris-PA

dff110 said:


> Where did you find the oil leaks, and what does it take to fix them. 3 out of 4 of mine are leaking oil, I just haven't had the time to look into it yet.


There were two. One was where the outlet line attaches to the bar mount area. The original Redmax design seemed to have a better way to form the end of that line, and the one on the Earthquake clone looks to maybe have been melted or something. Anyway, I pulled the bar plate and muffler for access and cleaned up the surfaces with brake clean. Then I sealed in in there with Permatex Ultra.

The second leak was in the line from the tank to the pump. I pulled the (well made) fitting from the tank and all the fittings along the line, cleaned all of it with brake clean and found a tear in the line where it attached to the pump. The tank fitting is separate from the line so the line is easy to replace. I happened to have a nice line from a spare Ryobi tank so I used that, but I have no doubt one could be put together from standard line. I used Ultra to glue all the lines on.

I also have two GZ4000 saws with this same oil system design, one a real Zenoah/Redmax and one a Jenn Feng McCulloch clone. None of them leak at all.


----------



## Lark-o

I finally got around to baking the high temp POR15 on the muffler, turned out nice I think. Question... My muffler gasket is all tore up, Should I just use some high temp silicone or make a some kind of new gasket from some dead soft aluminum perhaps? It hasn't gotten above 7 deg in about a week, im starting to go stir crazy lol.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Lark-o said:


> I finally got around to baking the high temp POR15 on the muffler, turned out nice I think. Question... My muffler gasket is all tore up, Should I just use some high temp silicone or make a some kind of new gasket from some dead soft aluminum perhaps? It hasn't gotten above 7 deg in about a week, im starting to go stir crazy lol.



I'm thinking a thin piece of copper would work best for an exhaust gasket, but I'm no pro.

I gotta get a new custom rect tube formed and welded at work, then I can finish my little exhaust project.

With the temps lately, I haven't even felt the urge to fire up the camera and make a stock video yet. I did file the stock chain though - couldn't see even bothering trying to cut with it as it came, and picked up a loop of 91VXL-62 at my friendly neighborhood Dolmar/Jred dealer. They're threatening us with close to 20° later in the week, maybe I'll venture out away from the stove then!


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm thinking a thin piece of copper would work best for an exhaust gasket, but I'm no pro.
> 
> I gotta get a new custom rect tube formed and welded at work, then I can finish my little exhaust project.
> 
> With the temps lately, I haven't even felt the urge to fire up the camera and make a stock video yet. I did file the stock chain though - couldn't see even bothering trying to cut with it as it came, and picked up a loop of 91VXL-62 at my friendly neighborhood Dolmar/Jred dealer. They're threatening us with close to 20° later in the week, maybe I'll venture out away from the stove then!


I figured I wasn't the only one This weather had taken the fight out of  . Carb kept freezing up on the snowblower the other day as I was trying to work my way to the back garage. I fought with that for a couple hours till I had a melt down and decided I was going on strike till warmer weather.


----------



## NSMaple1

OK - has anyone from Canada gotten one of these? Lately? And how did it work out? They won't answer my emails re. shipping to here. One of the listings had shipping charges estimated to here, but in the description it said lower 48 only.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Lark-o said:


> I finally got around to baking the high temp POR15 on the muffler, turned out nice I think. Question... My muffler gasket is all tore up, Should I just use some high temp silicone or make a some kind of new gasket from some dead soft aluminum perhaps? It hasn't gotten above 7 deg in about a week, im starting to go stir crazy lol.


Permatex copper (I found it at Autozone) will do the trick for ya.. Aluminum would work too if you don't want to run to the parts store.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Chris-PA said:


> The timing is:
> 
> E = 151deg
> I = 157deg
> T = 110deg
> 
> Spark is advanced a couple of degrees. Also, I fixed the oil leaks and now it is dry as a bone sitting on the bench. Starts in 2-3 pulls every time.



Could you tell me what the stock numbers were on your saw by chance? Thank you in advance


----------



## procarbine2k1

I will be tearing in to one of mine this week hopefully! Had to get a saw buttoned up tonight (I don't like having more than one apart on the bench). I will check squish, and may end up doing a little machining on the jug, not sure yet. I do plan on a little port work, and a whole lot of work to the muffler. I could tell from the little bit of run time I had on mine, that there is a decent saw in there, but something needs to happen with that muffler (as many of you have pointed out). Seemed like there was a bath towel stuffed in there or something, probably the most restrictive muffler I have seen on a saw.
Maybe I can do a before and after, since I will be leaving one saw stock for the time being.


----------



## Chris-PA

I don't think I measured it stock, but maybe at one of the initial porting tries. Got a 102 fever ATM, so I will have to look later. My recollection is that it is quite restrictive. 

They used the same approach as all the also-rans without strato. Restrictive porting, especially low volume high velocity transfers combined with a cat.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Chris-PA said:


> I don't think I measured it stock, but maybe at one of the initial porting tries. Got a 102 fever ATM, so I will have to look later. My recollection is that it is quite restrictive.
> 
> They used the same approach as all the also-rans without strato. Restrictive porting, especially low volume high velocity transfers combined with a cat.



Gotcha . 102 degrees, yowzers man hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Chris-PA

Thanks - it burned itself out for now. I didn't have a degree wheel before I did the first mods so I don't have the stock numbers. After the first mod it was:

E = 148deg
I = 147deg
T = 98deg

I had not touched the transfers (still tough without a right angle grinder) so those are stock. I had raised the exhaust just to the compression relief notch and dropped the intake, and widened both (they were very small - I think they are around 55% of the bore now). The squish is kind of 0.030" with the gasket removed, but there are some bumps in the combustion chamber so I'm not going further. Here is what the first round looked like as the old pictures are gone now:




For reference, here is an image I found on eBay of a Chinese clone of a G3800 cylinder. The transfers are much different:



The Earthquake runs very well and is a pleasure to use, but my GZ4000 still beats it handily. The GZ4000 has a similar muffler mod and only some blending and case matching of the lower transfers. Its numbers are:

E = 132deg
I = 137deg
I(S) = 165deg
T = 103deg

Lots of intake, short exhaust duration to preserve cylinder pressure, and a tiny blowdown because all that gets lost to scavenging is air. It's a good illustration of the difference between strato and trying to band-aide the old design, as that is exactly what the CS3816 is - what Zenoah would have had to do if they didn't develop strato.


----------



## clemsonfor

Anybody tested the compression on their 38cc? Mine only blew 135. Maybe I don't have a good seal? Gonna wet the boring and try again.

Retried it with moistened ring. And as tight as I can finger tighten. And got 145.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl

clemsonfor said:


> Anybody tested the compression on their 38cc? Mine only blew 135. Maybe I don't have a good seal? Gonna wet the boring and try again.
> 
> Retried it with moistened ring. And as tight as I can finger tighten. And got 145.
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


By By base gasket


----------



## trophyhunter

Yukon Stihl said:


> By By base gasket


Yep, that would be interesting to see the difference in numbers for compression and squish before and after.


----------



## naturelover

clemsonfor said:


> Anybody tested the compression on their 38cc? Mine only blew 135. Maybe I don't have a good seal? Gonna wet the boring and try again.
> 
> Retried it with moistened ring. And as tight as I can finger tighten. And got 145.
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk



All four of mine were around that range...


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

clemsonfor said:


> Anybody tested the compression on their 38cc? Mine only blew 135. Maybe I don't have a good seal? Gonna wet the boring and try again.
> 
> Retried it with moistened ring. And as tight as I can finger tighten. And got 145.
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


Don't worry about it. See that notch in the top of the exhaust port? Its job is to bleed off cylinder pressure at low speeds, so if it is working right then the static/low speed pressure readings should be low.

You can measure the squish height with soft small electronics solder. The gasket is about 0.020" and you need to have at least 0.020" gap. So if it is larger than 0.040" you can remove the gasket and increase the compression. You will need to seal the case with Yamabond or something similar. Mine is 0.030" without the gasket.


----------



## clemsonfor

Are you putting the solder in dabs on top of piston or fishing it through the plug hole like I saw on a diagram on the net. Kind of bend it and get it in the squish band and compress.?

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

I just twist the ends of some thin stuff and poke it through the spark plug hole.


----------



## clemsonfor

What size solder are you guys using? 1 or 2mm? I'm about to eBay some from china for a few dollars. I hate going to town rather just order it.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## psjwi

I don't know if photos have been already posted of the inside of the CS4116 muffler or even if they are all the same... but here is the inside of the one they sent me.

You can see the Catalytic material in the center baffle section. I removed this entire baffle and then opened the outlet quite a bit (not shown in this pic) But I found that I did not have the required welding skill to put this back together again and ended up taking it to a friend to weld back up. If I had to do it again - now that I know what's in there - I would probably just drill several holes through from the outlet side right through the baffle section and not have to bother with the hassle of welding it back together again.


----------



## Chris-PA

That seems like a lot of work. I have done all of mine on the Earthquake and the GZ4000s the same way. I make an access hole through the back and clean it out with a die grinder, then make a cover and seal it back up with Ultra Copper. Then you can enlarge the outlet from the front. I did not mod the Earthquake muffler with the cat because I had another one to use, but it should have been possible to do that way.


----------



## trophyhunter

A drill bit takes care of that Cat material in a real hurry, this is a 3/4 hole in one of the 45cc Mufflers from the backside, through the cat and out the front. You can use the little removable plate on the outside to hold a piece of screen in place over the hole if you like. 

The remainder of the cat still glows nice and bright like a mean eyeball in the muffler.


----------



## diggers_dad

Ya'll may have felt a tremor this afternoon if you live in the northwest Arkansas or southwest Missouri area. I went cuttin' and took ONLY Quakes. A 38 cc and two 45 cc's. The 38 is the one in my avatar, it has been mildly ported, I made the air intake area larger and added a larger / better filter and also gave it a muffler mod. I running the b/c it came with but the safety straps have have been lowered on the chain. It cuts very well for a 38 cc saw. 

The 45's both have a muffler mod; one has the stock b/c set up and the other is running .325 full chisel. I really thought the 325 was the way to go but have changed my mind. The stock chain (with the safety straps lowered) did a dandy job. All three ran flawlessly. The only issues I experienced were some binding when I was noodling with the 325 chain and an excess of oil delivery. Those 45's will put out the oil like nothing I've ever seen.


----------



## Chris-PA

clemsonfor said:


> What size solder are you guys using? 1 or 2mm? I'm about to eBay some from china for a few dollars. I hate going to town rather just order it.
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


The solder I'm using is probably 0.032" (it's up at the barn). I fold it over and twist the end to make it thicker.


----------



## diggers_dad

I took the Quakes out again this afternoon. 36° F with a little breeze, just right for cuttin'. I brought along my Shindaiwa 488 for some side by side comparison. The 488 runs .325 full chisel and is stock except for a muffler mod and fully adjustable carburetor. The Quake is running the stock bar and chain with the safety links lowered and also has a muffler mod. 

The 488 beats it in the cut by a noticeable margin and noodles much better than the Quake. The 488 is a little heavier but the A/V is outstanding, a real pleasure to cut with. When I rocked the chain on the 488 I grabbed the 45cc Quake instead of changing the chain. The Quake is not as smooth as the 488 but is still fun to cut with. As before, it ran flawlessly and easily tackled everything I needed to cut. The wood I was cutting was everything from 10" Hickory, similar Ash, some Blackjack and some 16" Red Oak. 

Although the 488 is stronger, faster and more comfortable than the Quake I still find the Earthquake outstanding for a running, nearly new saw under $50. I wish I had a dozen or so more...


----------



## procarbine2k1

Guys, cant help but feel that the root of all problems (power, starting, ability to tune) these saws is in the mufflers (I know everyone that has fooled with these has said they were restrictive) Seriously these "mufflers" are nuts. Hands down, the most restrictive, heat producing, power robbing muffler that I could imagine on a saw this size. Maybe there is worse, but I cant imagine it.
I'm not bashful about welding on these things, been down that road a few times. I took a flap wheel and ground the crimp off the muffler, and opened it up. I removed the primary baffle, the cat, the outlet tube, and the screen. I also removed the restrictor, or secondary baffle plate... and we are just now getting this muffler to seem "normal" on the inside. I haven't even made the muffler port larger, and I don't intend to. No doubt this saw will sing a different tune, but I do not intend nor believe this saw to be loud after these mods. Will look stock just the same (well for the most part).
I was going to cut the base on this saw, and port it, but that just doesn't fit the bill on this one. That just isn't what I want this saw to be. Now mind you, I have two of these, and intend to stretch the next one out, but wanted to see how good this one should be, stock. Sky can be the limit on the next one I guess, just thought I could come up with something a little more useful on this one. Maybe I can get a vid of this one here in a couple weeks, too darn cold to be out screwing around this week.


----------



## clemsonfor

Does anyone know if some other saw muffler will bolt on? 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Should be a tremor felt throughout the Midwest shortly. Just won a 38cc for $42.50. Tried several times and got sniped at the end. Today I was the sniper. 

For that money, it should make a good truck saw. Probably should get another for the four wheeler. Hmm?


----------



## Chris-PA

clemsonfor said:


> Does anyone know if some other saw muffler will bolt on?
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


Which Earthquake?


----------



## clemsonfor

GrassGuerilla said:


> Should be a tremor felt throughout the Midwest shortly. Just won a 38cc for $42.50. Tried several times and got sniped at the end. Today I was the sniper.
> 
> For that money, it should make a good truck saw. Probably should get another for the four wheeler. Hmm?


They were $36 and change shipped to house before we hoarded them all up! They must be seeing an uptick in sales! 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

Chris-PA said:


> Which Earthquake?


The 45cc. The 38 does not have a cat does it? I don't have the skill to weld a thin muffler with my HF flux core mig!! Was think if I can bolt a husky muffler I modded on it will be less restrictive still than modding this awfully thing.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla

More outdoors was "out of stock". So I bid on one. Decided it was worth $45 at least in parts. And as long as this thread is, there still haven't been many quakes killed. (any?) 

Without pouring through every page of this, is there any sort of standard muff mod for the 38 cc? Cat or no? Thanks to all who tested the waters. And 08, if your still here, how's that shoulder?


----------



## diggers_dad

GrassGuerilla said:


> More outdoors was "out of stock". So I bid on one. Decided it was worth $45 at least in parts. And as long as this thread is, there still haven't been many quakes killed. (any?)
> 
> Without pouring through every page of this, is there any sort of standard muff mod for the 38 cc? Cat or no? Thanks to all who tested the waters. And 08, if your still here, how's that shoulder?



The easiest way on the 38 cc is to drill through the rear portion of the muffler with a 1/2" bit, continuing to drill through the cat inside. Chris PA put some pics up on page 134 toward the bottom of the page. After you have the hole through the back and the cat do NOT continue through the front. Seal up the back with a piece of thin metal shaped to the muffler and open the front of exhaust by drilling through the front where it will be covered by the spark screen. It opens them nicely and is the easiest method I've used so far. 

On another note - I used my Quakes for a couple more hours yesterday afternoon. The weather was great and I took some time off work to cut wood. I fueled a 38 cc (ported and modded), a 45 cc (muff mod and stock chain) and a 45 cc (muff mod) with a 325 chain. The 325 setup is causing a few problems with the chain binding. I don't think it's an issue with the saw but probably in the bar and chain combo. I'll have to look at it more closely when I have some shop time. The 38 is set up very aggressive for such a small saw and runs like it's a larger saw. Burying the 16" bar in hardwood doesn't slow it down much unless the chain needs a touch up. I really like that little saw.

The 45's are rocking along nicely and I have noticed a significant increase in power in the one running the stock bar and chain. I can bury the 18" bar on it and keep right on cutting. It is a good, strong saw. I am more and more impressed with it each time I run it. As far as starting and running there have been no issues whatsoever. The 45's start on the third pull cold (second pull if I'm fast enough) and first pull when warm. They run strong and well over the 11,500 rated top RPM. 

My only complaint with these saws is the hand guard. They function well and do what they're supposed to, but that cheesy red plastic is awful. I changed them on the 45's and I'm looking for a way to change the one on the 38.


----------



## clemsonfor

More outdoor has the 45s back in stock! 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

Why can't you just drill through the back opening through the cat all the way but not through the front cover, then widen or drill another hole in the front? 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Thanks DD. had to read that a couple times before it clicked. Must be a stuffed up mess of a muffler. I'm looking forward to poking some holes in it to let some power out. Been reading that the 45cc quakes are running 200+ lbs comp. Are the 38's as high? And what is the stock chain size? I'd like to find another loop or two to go on it? Any cheap chain suggestions? I'm surely not putting $20 chains on a $42.50 saw.


----------



## trophyhunter

GrassGuerilla said:


> Thanks DD. had to read that a couple times before it clicked. Must be a stuffed up mess of a muffler. I'm looking forward to poking some holes in it to let some power out. Been reading that the 45cc quakes are running 200+ lbs comp. Are the 38's as high? And what is the stock chain size? I'd like to find another loop or two to go on it? Any cheap chain suggestions? I'm surely not putting $20 chains on a $42.50 saw.



You won't think twice about the price of good chain once you get some cutting time in under your belt with a 45cc Quake, they are really nice firewood saws thanks to the original Redmax designs. I drank the big two Kool Aid forever and didn't know a thing of the Redmax line of saws, I like everything about their original designs the Chinese copied to make these. 

I steered clear of this thread for a long time before I payed any attention to it, buying up a supply of these saws is best thing I've done in a long time. I have a lifetime supply of dependable firewood saws now that are completely pre EPA designs thanks to the simple muffler mods it takes to make them 100% with a minimal amount of money invested.

The fact the Chinese did nothing but EPA friendly muffler bolt on's to the original design is what makes these such a deal. I'm glad I read this thread and took it seriously.


----------



## Chris-PA

trophyhunter said:


> You won't think twice about the price of good chain once you get some cutting time in under your belt with a 45cc Quake, they are really nice firewood saws thanks to the original Redmax designs. I drank the big two Kool Aid forever and didn't know a thing of the Redmax line of saws, I like everything about their original designs the Chinese copied to make these.
> 
> I steered clear of this thread for a long time before I payed any attention to it, buying up a supply of these saws is best thing I've done in a long time. I have a lifetime supply of dependable firewood saws now that are completely pre EPA designs thanks to the simple muffler mods it takes to make them 100% with a minimal amount of money invested.
> 
> The fact the Chinese did nothing but EPA friendly muffler bolt on's to the original design is what makes these such a deal. I'm glad I read this thread and took it seriously.


Well, they did change the porting too, especially the transfers, at least on the 38cc. They used exactly the strategy everyone does when not using strato, so it's no surprise. On the other hand, I think going to higher velocity transfers is a good thing and they can make good power by widening the ports, dropping the intake a little, unblocking the lower transfers and removing the base gasket (in addition to a muffler mod of course).

But yeah, they are real saws, not toys, and are certainly worth putting a good loop of lo pro on. There is nothing wrong with the bar and chain they come with though. Oregon chamfer chisel is fast chain if you keep it sharp, and the small drive link ramps of 91PX don't interfere with anything. My CS3816 retains all the goodness of the G3800 it was copied from, and I enjoy using it.


----------



## Chris-PA

BTW, I thought I'd point out the bumper I made for mine:



I'm not a fan of spikes for bucking or noddling, and the case on these (and my GZ4000s) has a sort-of spike arrangement cast-in that I find annoying. So I used the spike that came with it as a template and cut this bumper out of anodized 6063-T6 aluminium. It works quite well, but projects a little further than necessary so I lose a little bit more bar length. But it does keep the muffler further away from the wood, keeps the saw from getting hung up, and when noodling the added distance helps keep so much from building up under the clutch cover.


----------



## Steve NW WI

GrassGuerilla said:


> Thanks DD. had to read that a couple times before it clicked. Must be a stuffed up mess of a muffler. I'm looking forward to poking some holes in it to let some power out. Been reading that the 45cc quakes are running 200+ lbs comp. Are the 38's as high? And what is the stock chain size? I'd like to find another loop or two to go on it? Any cheap chain suggestions? I'm surely not putting $20 chains on a $42.50 saw.


Its worth repeating - A good sharp chain is THE best mod you can make to any saw. - attributable to any number of smarter guys than me on here.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

I generally run Stihl rs chains. Just couldn't quite imagine popping more for a couple loops than I did for the saw. Just a different dynamic.


----------



## Chris-PA

GrassGuerilla said:


> I generally run Stihl rs chains. Just couldn't quite imagine popping more for a couple loops than I did for the saw. Just a different dynamic.


LOL - I can't imagine popping for much with that brand on it. Though their 3-packs of files are a good deal. Just run the chain that came with it. If you wear that out you should know by then if you think it's worth buying a better chain for it.


----------



## diggers_dad

clemsonfor said:


> Why can't you just drill through the back opening through the cat all the way but not through the front cover, then widen or drill another hole in the front?
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk



You can do that, no problem. I wouldn't do that myself or recommend it simply because it results in a difficult time installing a spark screen or no screen at all. The way I suggested allows you to use the stock spark screen (easily removed and cleaned when needed) and it maintains a stock appearance. 

All opinions are my own and non-binding. I've seen some bad things from guys running a saw with no screen coming out of the front. Once saw a guy nearly set the woods on fire  and also saw a nice piston and cylinder get eaten alive  by a piece of something-or-other that got into the cylinder through the hole on a hillbilly muff mod. You can certainly drill a hole completely through the muffler, it just comes with certain limitations.

dd


----------



## MasterMech

Dual-port muffler for the 45 cc! Actually my 52cc china special came with a similar muffler right from the factory, sans screens tho.


----------



## diggers_dad

GrassGuerilla said:


> Thanks DD. had to read that a couple times before it clicked. Must be a stuffed up mess of a muffler. I'm looking forward to poking some holes in it to let some power out. Been reading that the 45cc quakes are running 200+ lbs comp. Are the 38's as high? And what is the stock chain size? I'd like to find another loop or two to go on it? Any cheap chain suggestions? I'm surely not putting $20 chains on a $42.50 saw.



My 38 cc is running the stock bar and chain. The bar is the same mount as a small Poulan and runs a 56dl, 3/8ths lo pro, .050 safety chain. The first few I got had a safety chain with a very high profile safety hump, which I removed in short order as the chain also had regular rakers. 

The 45 cc saws I have received are also running a .050, 3/8ths lo pro safety chain but it has 62 drive links and uses a different bar mount pattern (small Husky mount, I think). The safety humps are not nearly as high on it as the ones on the 38 cc saw. Strangely, the 45 has a rim and drum set up which says "3/8" on the side. I tried some full size 3/8ths by hand with the sprocket and it didn't seem to "mesh" well, so I stayed with the lo pro it came with. 

I can't give a solid answer on the 325 vs 3/8ths lo pro chain difference yet. I'm still tweaking the 325 setup. 

My first 45 cc came with 180+ psi compression and the second one was over 200. Both of those saws had seen no appreciable use. I can attest that they are both still increasing compression as the rings are seating; both of them have gotten noticeably stronger in the cut the more I've used them. I need to take a comp reading again but haven't had time. 

If the saws came with a better looking hand guard / brake flag I'd pay $10 more each. I really don't like those goofy looking red things. 

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

Steve NW WI said:


> Its worth repeating -* A good sharp chain is THE best mod you can make to any saw.* - attributable to any number of smarter guys than me on here.



That statement CANNOT be made often enough. 

From this site I've learned to port saws, do muffler mods, advance timing, increase air flow, increase compression, repair all sorts of problems and conditions. Hands down, by far, the single most important and best performance gain to any saw is to *have a sharp chain*. 

dd


----------



## B440

Here are some pics of the 4518 muffler internals. It is divided into two chambers:

This is the outer layer. The catalyst is behind the light-colored sheet metal






This is on the other side of the catalyst, which you can now see. The little box in the middle has another hole on the bottom.





This is the first item the exhaust goes through in the muffler.





Everything was tack-welded together inside. I removed it all and left the muffler shell. I'm not a welder.





Or even a good brazer  Had to fix an extra hole I made.





I ran it with just the muffler mod. I didn't even retune the carb. It runs better, but I can't really lean on it in the cut. I have a Single-D carb tool on the way.

BTW, I have heard people saying it's a Redmax design and a GZ-something, but anyone else also notice the similarity to the Japanese Tanaka saws?

I just realized this is my first post. I'm a lurker. You guys got mostly everything covered when it comes to saws, so I just sit back and listen (or read?).


----------



## B440

Someone also asked if another muffler will fit. I found this dual-port on ebay that looks identical to the 4518 muffler:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170784906436?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Chris-PA

The Tanaka saws have some similarities to the Zenoah/Redmax saws, but the only one that is actually the same is the ECV-5601, which is a G5000 - which is the basis of the 45cc Earthquake design.


----------



## naturelover

Well, my still stock 38cc test mule running 40-1 outboard mix from over the summer.

I needed rid of it. 

Still running like a champ. Was gonna noodle the bigger pieces with the 10-10s, but can't get it running. The Quake might have to tackle that also..


----------



## diggers_dad

B440 said:


> Here are some pics of the 4518 muffler internals. It is divided into two chambers:
> 
> I'm not a welder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even a good brazer  Had to fix an extra hole I made.
> 
> 
> I ran it with just the muffler mod. I didn't even retune the carb. It runs better, but I can't really lean on it in the cut. I have a Single-D carb tool on the way.
> 
> BTW, I have heard people saying it's a Redmax design and a GZ-something, but anyone else also notice the similarity to the Japanese Tanaka saws?
> 
> I just realized this is my first post. I'm a lurker. You guys got mostly everything covered when it comes to saws, so I just sit back and listen (or read?).



Welcome to AS. Nice first post. It took me nearly a year to upload a photo here. You're worlds ahead of me there. I might (possibly) be a touch ahead of you on brazing but not much. As long as it doesn't leak exhaust gas where it isn't supposed to it will be fine. 

I think the 45 cc is a copy of the G450 Redmax, but I'm not 100% on that. 

dd


----------



## Butch(OH)

clemsonfor said:


> Why can't you just drill through the back opening through the cat all the way but not through the front cover, then widen or drill another hole in the front?
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk



That is exactly what we did to ours. Chucked up a 7/16 (I think?) cobalt bit and drilled three hole all the way through. We then drill a few holes in the cover plate. To tell you the truth I am a whole lot more impressed with the 41 than the 45 but neither has more than 10 minutes run time.


----------



## 7oaks

Butch(OH) said:


> That is exactly what we did to ours. Chucked up a 7/16 (I think?) cobalt bit and drilled three hole all the way through. We then drill a few holes in the cover plate. To tell you the truth I am a whole lot more impressed with the 41 than the 45 but neither has more than 10 minutes run time.



Did you have to tune the carb after that?


----------



## DexterDay

Anyone have an extra muffler they want to sell for the 45cc?? Think I buggered mine to much 

Hate to buy the dual port listed above and it still have the Cat intact. 

Have PayPal and willing to buy


----------



## MasterMech

DexterDay said:


> Anyone have an extra muffler they want to sell for the 45cc?? Think I buggered mine to much
> 
> Hate to buy the dual port listed above and it still have the Cat intact.
> 
> Have PayPal and willing to buy


Dex, that dual-port is the same as the one on my 52cc chi-com wonder saw. I don't think it has a cat, certainly doesn't have screens, but I think I can still see a baffle in there. It would be better than he stock 45cc muffler but not as good as an empty can with dual ports?


----------



## clemsonfor

The seller told me they have baffles in them, they think that's all. MM why don't you pull ur chicom muff and put on the quake so we can confirm a fit.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

And the 45 is back OUT of stock 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch(OH)

7oaks said:


> Did you have to tune the carb after that?



Both the 41 and 45 were seriously fat (rich) as delivered. We didnt fool with either saw much prior to preforming surgery on the mufflers. They were both still very much rich after the muffler mods. Our carburetor "tool" is a 6" piece of 1/4" copper tubing which we tapped onto the needle head to create a slight broach. Both the 41 and 45 were leaned up over 1/2 turn.

I ordered one of the Ebay dual port muffs and will post about it when I get it.


----------



## B440

Butch(OH) said:


> Both the 41 and 45 were seriously fat (rich) as delivered. We didnt fool with either saw much prior to preforming surgery on the mufflers. They were both still very much rich after the muffler mods. Our carburetor "tool" is a 6" piece of 1/4" copper tubing which we tapped onto the needle head to create a slight broach. Both the 41 and 45 were leaned up over 1/2 turn.
> 
> I ordered one of the Ebay dual port muffs and will post about it when I get it.



Nice. I was thinking about getting one of those mufflers. You beat me to it. It would be awesome if you could buy the saw, buy the double port muffler, bolt it on and be good to go. A slight carb adjustment would be ok too I guess.


----------



## Softdraw

diggers_dad said:


> My 38 cc is running the stock bar and chain. The bar is the same mount as a small Poulan and runs a 56dl, 3/8ths lo pro, .050 safety chain. The first few I got had a safety chain with a very high profile safety hump, which I removed in short order as the chain also had regular rakers.
> 
> The 45 cc saws I have received are also running a .050, 3/8ths lo pro safety chain but it has 62 drive links and uses a different bar mount pattern (small Husky mount, I think). The safety humps are not nearly as high on it as the ones on the 38 cc saw. Strangely, the 45 has a rim and drum set up which says "3/8" on the side. I tried some full size 3/8ths by hand with the sprocket and it didn't seem to "mesh" well, so I stayed with the lo pro it came with.
> 
> I can't give a solid answer on the 325 vs 3/8ths lo pro chain difference yet. I'm still tweaking the 325 setup.
> 
> My first 45 cc came with 180+ psi compression and the second one was over 200. Both of those saws had seen no appreciable use. I can attest that they are both still increasing compression as the rings are seating; both of them have gotten noticeably stronger in the cut the more I've used them. I need to take a comp reading again but haven't had time.
> 
> If the saws came with a better looking hand guard / brake flag I'd pay $10 more each. I really don't like those goofy looking red things.
> 
> dd


 Hello--can you or anyone else who has modified their Earthquake cs4518 offer a beefier bar and chain for the same model? I see lots of information about boosting the saw's performance but little to nothing about a better bar or chain.

Thank you.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Softdraw said:


> Hello--can you or anyone else who has modified their Earthquake cs4518 offer a beefier bar and chain for the same model? I see lots of information about boosting the saw's performance but little to nothing about a better bar or chain.
> 
> Thank you.



The Oregon Double Guard that comes with em isn't a bad bar. It's decent as far as homeowner type bars go. There aren't a lot, maybe any, pro bars that come in the A095 mount these saws use. With some modding (drilling oiler holes in the bar or widening the oil cavity in the saw), an A041 mount which is somewhat more common will fit, but really, it's not necessary or likely worth the time and effort.

Chains are easy. Go to your local saw shop and grab a loop of Oregon 91VXL62. It's fast cutting non-"safety" (IE not low kickback) chain. Under $20 at a decent shop.


----------



## Softdraw

Steve, thank you. Your suggestion for the non-safety Oregon chain is exactly the information I was looking for.
softdraw


----------



## clemsonfor

Guys said they were small husky mount on the 45? 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch(OH)

Best bar for saws that use the 3/8 low pro that I have been around is the Oregon Pro 91 series. I cant deal with those small nose radius double guard bars. I am ready to take off for Chi town and dont have time to go look but I found the mount numbers for both the 41 and 45, One is bar mount 095 and the other 041 cant remember which is which? Or go to Oregon's web site selector tool, earthquakes are on the list. Just snagged a brand new 16" pro 91 for the 41 on flea bay for $12 Hee Hee! Oregon's newest 3/8 low pro chain copies the long cutter of the Carton chains I think it is 91XL? I have no experience with it. I use Carlton N-1C on all of my low pro equipped saws, no reason to try anything else.


----------



## Chris-PA

Butch(OH) said:


> Best bar for saws that use the 3/8 low pro that I have been around is the Oregon Pro 91 series. I cant deal with those small nose radius double guard bars. I am ready to take off for Chi town and dont have time to go look but I found the mount numbers for both the 41 and 45, One is bar mount 095 and the other 041 cant remember which is which? Or go to Oregon's web site selector tool, earthquakes are on the list. Just snagged a brand new 16" pro 91 for the 41 on flea bay for $12 Hee Hee! Oregon's newest 3/8 low pro chain copies the long cutter of the Carton chains I think it is 91XL? I have no experience with it. I use Carlton N-1C on all of my low pro equipped saws, no reason to try anything else.


I like the larger tipped bars too, which is why I have that old Laser bar on my CS3816. I also have a couple of those 16" Tiger branded bars that Bailey's was selling with a loop of Carlton for like $13, and they have larger tips too. I need to get some 18" bars with larger diameter tips for my GZ4000, but for the most part the small tipped bars work OK. Look at it this way - for the same number of DL the narrow tip bars are slightly longer.....


----------



## trophyhunter

I've not run anything but regular 3/8 050 full chisel chain for some time, these low pro chains are a piece of cake to slap a new edge on. I kind of like 'em actually, took a swipe off each of the rakers and put my edge on the chains that came with these, I think they cut nicely and throw a pretty mean chip. Much easier to hand sharpen in a hurry


----------



## procarbine2k1

Baileys had a 13" .325 (Carlton/ Tiger) a while back for next to free. Bought 3 of them, wish I would have bought more. I do think I am going to keep lp on mine for now, but go to a 12" bar or so, or whatever I can get short.
Havent got the muffler welded back up. If I cant find the time this weekend, I have a few days off next week.


----------



## Brettl

I just found this thread. I've been trying to figure out who made the 5 yr. old Craftsman "Professional" yellow-cased saw I have. Right there on the first page of this thread is the Redmax GZ. Absolutely identical in all but color. Now I wonder if it's worth fixing after all, assuming p/c are not the issue. Not trying to hijack a thread, just found this one interesting as I've been so curious who made this saw.


----------



## diggers_dad

Brettl said:


> I just found this thread. I've been trying to figure out who made the 5 yr. old Craftsman "Professional" yellow-cased saw I have. Right there on the first page of this thread is the Redmax GZ. Absolutely identical in all but color. Now I wonder if it's worth fixing after all, assuming p/c are not the issue. Not trying to hijack a thread, just found this one interesting as I've been so curious who made this saw.



I have one in the basement. It is a Zenoah "Strato charged" engine. With a muffler mod, a sharp chain and well tuned carburetor it is a demon of a 40 / 41 cc saw. Quite impressive. Also light and easy handling.


----------



## trophyhunter

Brettl said:


> I just found this thread. I've been trying to figure out who made the 5 yr. old Craftsman "Professional" yellow-cased saw I have. Right there on the first page of this thread is the Redmax GZ. Absolutely identical in all but color. Now I wonder if it's worth fixing after all, assuming p/c are not the issue. Not trying to hijack a thread, just found this one interesting as I've been so curious who made this saw.


So, you already know who made it but what's it's malfunction? Throw it in the mix (maybe start a new thread) and we'll help you get it running.


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> I have one in the basement. It is a Zenoah "Strato charged" engine. With a muffler mod, a sharp chain and well tuned carburetor it is a demon of a 40 / 41 cc saw. Quite impressive. Also light and easy handling.


Yup, I have one too. I got it cheap with a bad oil pump drive gear - I popped on a spare adjustable Earthquake pump & gear, modded the muffler and it's a great saw. I blended/matched the lower transfers to the case/gasket, but otherwise the engine is stock. The GZ4000 is a powerful saw for 40cc, IMO the best saw in that class bar none.


----------



## raybonz

Hello all,
Can anyone tell me how the large Quake compares to my Stihl 023 if the muffler is modded and the carb adjusted? Will the Quake be more powerful than the 023?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## GrassGuerilla

small quake just outside StL today. My 3814 arrived. Only packing material used was a plastic bag to contain the leaking oil (unsuccessful). Everything is certainly well lubricated. 

Bar and chain look new. No files, or scrench. Before mounting the bar I had to clean some unidentified dark gray sludge from the clutch cover and brake. Had some saw dust scattered throughout. Can't imagine what created that stuff. Gave her a splash of mix and some bar oil, and gave er a yank. Fired on the third pull. It's came set pig rich. No daylight left & ready for dinner so it'll have to wait till tomorrow. 

For anyone reading this that hasn't laid hands on one yet, it rather resembles a Fisher Price toy. Largely due to the aforementioned giant red chain brake handle. The 14" bar only serves to further emphasize the brake handles enormity.

I'm considering the muff mod Chris PA described on page 134. Cutting it open and welding it back doesn't really appeal. More of a fast and dirty type.


----------



## DexterDay

raybonz said:


> Hello all,
> Can anyone tell me how the large Quake compares to my Stihl 023 if the muffler is modded and the carb adjusted? Will the Quake be more powerful than the 023?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray



This was a few pages back. Comparing to the 025.
This was a reply to a similar question. 



diggers_dad said:


> I'll try to answer that. I have an older 025 with the fully adjustable carb and a muffler mod. The Quake, bone stock, will not stay up with it. Close, but not quite. With the muffler mod on the Quake, 325 chain and a re-tune on the carb it will run with the 025 and maybe just a touch faster. The 025 is also running 325 chain.
> 
> I have a 46 cc Poulan. It's the 2800 model, back when Poulan was making real saws. The 2800 has a muffler mod and is running 325 chain. The Quake will not keep up with the 2800. It isn't a lot slower, but it's enough to be noticed. I only have one Wild Thing that will beat the Quake. That particular saw was a test project for MasterMind and I know it has to be running over 15,000 rpm. Wicked fast.
> 
> My Shinny 488 will be neck and neck with the modded Quake. The Shinny is bone stock, not so much as a muffler mod. It has the carb with no high side adjustment.
> 
> Also, keep in mind I haven't run more than 5 tanks through the Quake. It may get a bit faster when the rings seat and I figure out the best bar and chain combo. Maybe all my rambling will give you an idea about the saw. On a side note, NOTHING I have will oil as well as the 45 cc Quake does. Not even close.
> 
> dd


----------



## MasterMech

raybonz said:


> Hello all,
> Can anyone tell me how the large Quake compares to my Stihl 023 if the muffler is modded and the carb adjusted? Will the Quake be more powerful than the 023?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


Ray, I still intend to run my MS230 and the 45cc Quake on video for you.


----------



## raybonz

DexterDay said:


> This was a few pages back. Comparing to the 025.
> This was a reply to a similar question.


Thanks I missed that post!


----------



## fastLeo151

Spare me having to dig through this thread, what's the best source for the 45cc version....


----------



## DexterDay

www.moreoutdoor4u.com


----------



## fastLeo151

The cheaper ones listed are returned? That may need anything? Or are you ordering the expensive ones...


----------



## gottagetsawz

Yes its the cheeper ones everyones buying, most are only slightly used, I have not heard that any one has got a bad or broken saw, I did read that someone got a cracked handle due to the way they are packaged


----------



## DexterDay

fastLeo151 said:


> The cheaper ones listed are returned? That may need anything? Or are you ordering the expensive ones...



Cheap ones.. and sometimes you get one that has not been ran. The last 2 I got (Wed), one was brand new. With the other being slightly used (minutes of run time). 

As mentioned above, the packaging sucks. But none of mine have been damaged yet.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

It seems as if they were shipped out pig rich and will barely run, bogging in wood, won't rev. Typical Sears customer runs them a few minutes, try's to cut wood, declares it junk (read the Sears reviews of these saws). Then returned them in mass. All they seem to need is a carb adjustment to run. Some come with all accessories (scrench, files, manual) most if not all seem to come with a new Oregon bar & chain, with a guard. 

Mine had obviously been stuck in wood, albeit briefly. For $42.50 or so, it's a winner of a deal.


----------



## Mike from Maine

MasterMech said:


> Ray, I still intend to run my MS230 and the 45cc Quake on video for you.


Here's my stock 026 and others vs an out of the box 4518


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Mike from Maine said:


> Here's my stock 026 and others vs an out of the box 4518




Seems a fair assessment of the video would be that the quake was roughly half the speed of everything else, no? For a stock saw at roughly 1/10 the price of the others, that seems reasonable. I'm guessing that a MM and retune should close about half that gap. And it's down 5cc or more vs any of them. 

Might be more reasonable to time the quake vs say an Echo cs4400. Or an 024 woodboss.

Thanks for posting that Mike, dug the split screen action.


----------



## Mike from Maine

GrassGuerilla said:


> Seems a fair assessment of the video would be that the quake was roughly half the speed of everything else, no? For a stock saw at roughly 1/10 the price of the others, that seems reasonable. I'm guessing that a MM and retune should close about half that gap. And it's down 5cc or more vs any of them.
> 
> Might be more reasonable to time the quake vs say an Echo cs4400. Or an 024 woodboss.
> 
> Thanks for posting that Mike, dug the split screen action.


It took the whole video for the quake to make one cut --

eq45 - about 54s
026 -- 19
357 -- 14
359 -- 12

Those were the closest saws I had -- my reasoning for including the 357/9's was they weigh about the same amount as a 4518. The 026 is an early 48cc version.

When I swapped the quake to a new 16" .325 chisel chain with an 8 pin the time dropped to 35-7 seconds. About double the time of the 026.


----------



## raybonz

Mike from Maine said:


> Here's my stock 026 and others vs an out of the box 4518



Still like that video and look forward to the EQ modded and compared to the 026.. If it even comes close to the 026 that would be awesome! Your 026 would kill my little 023 Mike!


----------



## Chris-PA

I guess that is not a surprise to me. I have not seen the 45cc version, but the 38cc was choked with a very restrictive muffler, along with very small ports and port timing that was not going to make much power. I never did run it stock, but it took a few iterations of mods to wake it up.


----------



## Chris-PA

OK, I admit it. I like the Earthquake chainbrake handle / hand guard.


----------



## Brink79

DexterDay said:


> www.moreoutdoor4u.com


And the coupon code is EBAY


----------



## a. palmer jr.

blsnelling said:


> It's amazing that you can get a saw with that kind of engine for that price.


I just looked on ebay and didn't see any of them for that price. The Buy it Now price is around $100. There was a couple of them in the $45 range but the bidding hadn't ended and there was 3 days left. That outdoor place had them..what was meant by the caption "as is?" I don't recall ever seeing that on new items..


----------



## Steve NW WI

From their page, these are actually returned units, some have not been used, some have had very minimal use. I haven't heard of anyone here that's gotten one with a lot of use yet:

EARTHQUAKE CHAINSAW 18 INCH - 45CC VIPER ENGINE CS4518



_Selling "AS IS" item is complete - there is no warranty comes with motor, bar and chain._

_They have been serviced and run but with buyers inability to trouble shoot small engines we are selling them "AS IS" for parts etc._

Basically, they're covering their backside, they don't want to see them again. Good for us that want to take a chance, so far that chance is mostly that it's gonna get broke in shipping with their packing or lack thereof.


----------



## gottagetsawz

The "as-is" saws are the ones every one is buying, most of them are returns from stores with little or no runtime, last time I checked the 45cc saws was selling $59 with free shipping


----------



## MasterMech

a. palmer jr. said:


> I just looked on ebay and didn't see any of them for that price. The Buy it Now price is around $100. There was a couple of them in the $45 range but the bidding hadn't ended and there was 3 days left. That outdoor place had them..what was meant by the caption "as is?" I don't recall ever seeing that on new items..


Same seller, different website.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I hope none of them got straight gassed during their minimal run time...


----------



## trophyhunter

a. palmer jr. said:


> I hope none of them got straight gassed during their minimal run time...


I'm convinced they are fueling these and running them at some point before they are sold and shipped, not one report of a straight gassed scored one yet and there's got to be plenty of that going on with any 2 stroke product box stores sell to the public these days.


----------



## Philbert

On a related topic . . . A certain home center with large orange racks near me was clearing out Homelight saws for $79, and Ryobis for $159 this evening

I was only really interested in the carrying cases. 

Anybody know anything about the Ryobis?

Philbert


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Philbert said:


> On a related topic . . . A certain home center with large orange racks near me was clearing out Homelight saws for $79, and Ryobis for $159 this evening
> 
> I was only really interested in the carrying cases.
> 
> Anybody know anything about the Ryobis?
> 
> Philbert



You'll have to check the model # of the Ryobi. Several generations ago they were actually made by Zenoah, essentially a rebadge redmax. My understanding is the current Ryobis being sold at the depot are McCulloch-Homelite relatives (no idea who's actually designing them.) the Zenoah ones are several years old, and unlikely to turn up at HD, but who knows? A pallet that's been misplaced in the store (for instance hiding in the hardware dept amongst the ryobi stuff there). One never knows.


----------



## Chris-PA

GrassGuerilla said:


> You'll have to check the model # of the Ryobi. Several generations ago they were actually made by Zenoah, essentially a rebadge redmax. My understanding is the current Ryobis being sold at the depot are McCulloch-Homelite relatives (no idea who's actually designing them.) the Zenoah ones are several years old, and unlikely to turn up at HD, but who knows? A pallet that's been misplaced in the store (for instance hiding in the hardware dept amongst the ryobi stuff there). One never knows.


As far as I know they are all Homelite saws now. I don't have any of them but from the IPLs and looking at them they appear to share nothing with any Zenoah or Jenn Feng (formerly McCulloch) design.


----------



## Brian B.

Looking more and more like this deal has dried up.....


----------



## trophyhunter

Brian B. said:


> Looking more and more like this deal has dried up.....


Uh oh, the website doesn't even show the as-is saws any more. Man I'm glad I bought some of 'em while I could!

Well gentlemen, get thy selves out and buy incandescent light bulbs on the cheap while you still can. Those are supposed to dry up in another week or so...


----------



## B440

Butch(OH) said:


> Both the 41 and 45 were seriously fat (rich) as delivered. We didnt fool with either saw much prior to preforming surgery on the mufflers. They were both still very much rich after the muffler mods. Our carburetor "tool" is a 6" piece of 1/4" copper tubing which we tapped onto the needle head to create a slight broach. Both the 41 and 45 were leaned up over 1/2 turn.
> 
> I ordered one of the Ebay dual port muffs and will post about it when I get it.


Got my Single-D carb tool in the mail yesterday. Saw runs better, but still not where I think it should run.






I removed the muffler and made another hole in it.





Then I put two holes in the strange shield that bolts to the front.





Made more carb adjustments and NOW I like it. Starting to run more like my 025. I'll go back now and braze the shield to the muffler.

So I'm patiently waiting on Butch's response to the dual-port ebay muffler. At minimum, the stock muffler needs to be gutted and another port added.


----------



## MasterMech

B440 said:


> Got my Single-D carb tool in the mail yesterday. Saw runs better, but still not where I think it should run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the muffler and made another hole in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I put two holes in the strange shield that bolts to the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made more carb adjustments and NOW I like it. Starting to run more like my 025. I'll go back now and braze the shield to the muffler.
> 
> So I'm patiently waiting on Butch's response to the dual-port ebay muffler. At minimum, the stock muffler needs to be gutted and another port added.


That's exactly what I did here.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Just a quick note: took the 38cc to the woodpile this morn. As shipped it started easy enough (3 pulls). Was a little slow to rev. Broke out the carb tool, and gave it a quick tweak. Ended up about 1/4 turn from the starting point on the high side. And almost exactly where it was on the low. Have to see how she cold starts tonight or tomorrow, but its 4-stroking out of the cut and cleans up in the cut. No muff mod just yet. Thought I'd make sure it would run as is

First impression, man its a cheesy Lil fisher price chainsaw. But in my case, that's exactly what I wanted. Something I can leave in the truck and not worry about. In my summer time grass gigs a little saw for branches is a prerequisite. No sense hauling around the 026 for the occasional branch.

I'd like to paint it pink and call it sparkles, but that's been done. Maybe pull the earthquake stickers and go with a Hello Kitty theme? Something so that nobody else will want it more than me.


----------



## clemsonfor

The site does not list any "as is" saws anymore.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Mike from Maine said:


> Here's my stock 026 and others vs an out of the box 4518




Mike, any chance of a vid of the 45cc quake post muff mod? Love to see how that wakes one up. I haven't bought a 45cc as I have 45-50cc covered. But if another $50 45cc comes along, I think I'll bite.


----------



## clemsonfor

Look a few pages back. He posted one. Its run head to head with 3 other saws. Shows right out of box performance . The mods cut tome in half.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

Oh sorry I see post. There is one not sure if he's posted it here yet? 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike from Maine

GrassGuerilla said:


> Mike, any chance of a vid of the 45cc quake post muff mod? Love to see how that wakes one up. I haven't bought a 45cc as I have 45-50cc covered. But if another $50 45cc comes along, I think I'll bite.


Here you go
Stock -- 54 sec.
.325 RS chain -- 36
.325 + muffler mod -- 26


----------



## Mike from Maine

And here it is against my 026


----------



## DexterDay

B440 said:


> Got my Single-D carb tool in the mail yesterday. Saw runs better, but still not where I think it should run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the muffler and made another hole in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I put two holes in the strange shield that bolts to the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made more carb adjustments and NOW I like it. Starting to run more like my 025. I'll go back now and braze the shield to the muffler.
> 
> So I'm patiently waiting on Butch's response to the dual-port ebay muffler. At minimum, the stock muffler needs to be gutted and another port added.



My dual port off the Bay will be here Tues. I asked if it had a Cat as well. The response , if it had one, to return for a full refund. So I will report my findings then.


----------



## clemsonfor

I think I may get that DP muffler as well and hack on it a bit. 

My 45 has a double D screw adjustment?? Well at least one have not looked the other.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## milkman

My 38cc has a double D and the 45 has a single D and is off the scale rich so I gotta make a D or buy one.


----------



## trophyhunter

milkman said:


> My 38cc has a double D and the 45 has a single D and is off the scale rich so I gotta make a D or buy one.


This is the Walbro carb off a 45cc Quake. It might take 5 minutes to remove it, cut the slot with a dremel and replace it. The D's, pac-man's etc. are worthless out in the woods cutting when you need to adjust the carb. I mean I've lost more than a few small straight bladed screw drivers working out of my saw box over the years, why mess with losing one of those overpriced EPA gadgets?

Just cut right through the soft aluminum shroud with a thin dremel wheel and cut a slot on each screw, piece of cake.


----------



## Chris-PA

GrassGuerilla said:


> First impression, man its a cheesy Lil fisher price chainsaw.


You're not the first to have that impression, but mine was just the opposite. Maybe it's what you're used to? It's the same chassis as my GZ4000s, with two springs and two rubber bumpers. It allows a fair amount of movement but is not weak. The plastic parts need some trimming of excess flashing, but the parts are sturdy. The saw is also pretty light.


----------



## Chris-PA

trophyhunter said:


> This is the Walbro carb off a 45cc Quake. It might take 5 minutes to remove it, cut the slot with a dremel and replace it. The D's, pac-man's etc. are worthless out in the woods cutting when you need to adjust the carb. I mean I've lost more than a few small straight bladed screw drivers working out of my saw box over the years, why mess with losing one of those overpriced EPA gadgets?
> 
> Just cut right through the soft aluminum shroud with a thin dremel wheel and cut a slot on each screw, piece of cake.


Other than the risk of losing the tools, I like the "special" tools for adjusting a carb much better than a flat blade. They stay centered and don't slip off. The single D tool for the quake was easy to make.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Chris-PA said:


> You're not the first to have that impression, but mine was just the opposite. Maybe it's what you're used to? It's the same chassis as my GZ4000s, with two springs and two rubber bumpers. It allows a fair amount of movement but is not weak. The plastic parts need some trimming of excess flashing, but the parts are sturdy. The saw is also pretty light.



I don't mean to diminish the worth of the Quakes. My first impression was based more on its look and feel. From a utilitarian perspective it seems like a decent design, the AV seems pretty good from the 15 minutes or so I've used it so far. It handles good, light weight. 



Chris-PA said:


> Other than the risk of losing the tools, I like the "special" tools for adjusting a carb much better than a flat blade. They stay centered and don't slip off. The single D tool for the quake was easy to make.



For whatever reason my cs3814 required a double D carb tool. In a touch of irony, I think I paid about the same for a set of 4 carb tools about a year ago as I paid for the whole saw. I got tired of questioning wether or not home brew tools were slipping while trying to adjust a carb. For instance the butt splice connector pushed onto the splined type adjuster. It works, but never inspired much confidence. Cutting a slot works ok, but again, sometimes it would slip, or just not "feel positive". I gotta say, the actual carb tools (cheesy as they are) work fantastic. They fit the adjusters as intended, allowing you to stick it on the adjuster and run the saw in the cut really allowing a nice feel and tune. Far more confidence inspiring than trying to fumble with a hand cut slot & straight screwdriver.


----------



## B440

I like tools in the same way that you guys like chainsaws. That's why I bought the Single-D tool


----------



## Chris-PA

GrassGuerilla said:


> For whatever reason my cs3814 required a double D carb tool.


I think we can all agree that Double D's are better.


----------



## trophyhunter

Chris-PA said:


> Other than the risk of losing the tools, I like the "special" tools for adjusting a carb much better than a flat blade. They stay centered and don't slip off. The single D tool for the quake was easy to make.


Oh I agree, with the shoulder around the screws it makes it easier to hang that tool on the adjuster and run the saw etc. The problem is keeping track of the darn things for what they cost. If I had the ability to manufacture those things and sell 'em on the cheap (like $2.50 each cheap) I think there's no shortage of buyer's.


----------



## Ozhoo

Just to add another variant to the Quake MM's, here's my "Terminator Mod". She sees a lot of dirt on stumping duty.

O


----------



## Mike from Maine

Here's mine


----------



## Chris-PA

trophyhunter said:


> Oh I agree, with the shoulder around the screws it makes it easier to hang that tool on the adjuster and run the saw etc. The problem is keeping track of the darn things for what they cost. If I had the ability to manufacture those things and sell 'em on the cheap (like $2.50 each cheap) I think there's no shortage of buyer's.


I dropped the splined tool I bought for Poulans in the woods, but fortunately was able to find it again. It got sprayed safety orange as soon as I got back to the barn!


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Chris-PA said:


> I dropped the splined tool I bought for Poulans in the woods, but fortunately was able to find it again. It got sprayed safety orange as soon as I got back to the barn!



I spray paint most tools with what I call ******* orange. So I can spot my tools in either of my brothers toolboxes and say "is that my tool *******?" (Probably get banned for that). Lol.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Chris-PA said:


> I think we can all agree that Double D's are better.



Pics?



GrassGuerilla said:


> I spray paint most tools with what I call ******* orange. So I can spot my tools in either of my brothers toolboxes and say "is that my tool *******?" (Probably get banned for that). Lol.



Nope, if the bad word filter does it's job, I ain't gotta do mine. I hate working.


----------



## Butch(OH)

Revived the fleabay dual port muffler today. It is complete with bolts and a couple gaskets. No cat, just a can with three pretty generous inlet holes, a large baffle plate and two exit holes. Intuition was it would flow well enough as is so thats how I installed it. Only (slight) defect is the gaskets are ever so slightly smaller than the port so I opened up one prior to installation. Saw runs great with it installed, acted not one bit like it was choked up and is not insanely noisy. Sounds good and performs good. I think you will like them as-is. I give the factory dual port muff a thumbs up! Buy one if you havent already spent 4 hours modding the original.

Holes in the baffle are generous




Dual exits, sorry for the crappy pic.




Pine tree stamped in the plate is a nice touch kinda made it look Stihlvarna like




And the final product. Kinda reminded me of when I put a set of side pipes on my 68 Camero way back when.


----------



## MasterMech

That looks a lot like the muffler my CMT 5200 (another Chinese queen) came with.


----------



## gottagetsawz

Have you checked if the brake flags would swap from quake to the CMT 5200 just to mix up the colors a little


----------



## milkman

trophyhunter said:


> Oh I agree, with the shoulder around the screws it makes it easier to hang that tool on the adjuster and run the saw etc. The problem is keeping track of the darn things for what they cost. If I had the ability to manufacture those things and sell 'em on the cheap (like $2.50 each cheap) I think there's no shortage of buyer's.




I like the "special" tools too because they stay on the screw head. I slotted the screws on my leaf blower and it works, but tough to get the screwdriver to stay in the slot. 
Just wondering, will the single D tool work on the DD screw heads, or are they different diameters? Also why hasn't some on here made a slotted screwdriver with a shoulder around it? I'd sure buy one of those.


----------



## DexterDay

gottagetsawz said:


> Have you checked if the brake flags would swap from quake to the CMT 5200 just to mix up the colors a little



Im pretty sure they all swap out (starting with the 45cc Quake and up. Below 45, is different). My 45cc Blue Max was the same saw as the 45cc Quake. 

And if you look at parts online, they list most parts fitting the 45cc, 52cc, and 58cc model. They make a 58cc block that you can put in the 45cc frame, or they sell the 58cc top end kit and longer rod/crank. But then you have to spilt the cases and you only save a fee bucks. 

Glad to hear the dual port I ordered has NO Cat! It should arrive tomorrow. My saw is still in pieces, but should be together shortly. Had a few others saws that took priority.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

clemsonfor said:


> Why can't you just drill through the back opening through the cat all the way but not through the front cover, then widen or drill another hole in the front?
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk



I see what your saying (I think). Don't think it will work though. Drilling through the back opening won't penetrate the cat. Opening is at the top, cats at the bottom (from all the pics I've found). I hope to get to mine tomorrow. Most likely use Chris's suggestion. I like the clean stock look, and the simplicity is a bonus. 

Chris, I was wondering how hard it was to clean out all the debris? After drilling, you mention using a die grinder. Any tips? The only thing that has me considering splitting the muffler is the possibility of stray debris dislodging after the gut job.


----------



## Chris-PA

GrassGuerilla said:


> I see what your saying (I think). Don't think it will work though. Drilling through the back opening won't penetrate the cat. Opening is at the top, cats at the bottom (from all the pics I've found). I hope to get to mine tomorrow. Most likely use Chris's suggestion. I like the clean stock look, and the simplicity is a bonus.
> 
> Chris, I was wondering how hard it was to clean out all the debris? After drilling, you mention using a die grinder. Any tips? The only thing that has me considering splitting the muffler is the possibility of stray debris dislodging after the gut job.


I just use brake cleaner and compressed air - that and carefully inspecting for and removing partially attached chips from the drilling and grinding.


----------



## naturelover

Ah, bud has the 45cc reconditioned Blue Max from one of those tent sales. Didn't know it was the same as the 45cc Quakes.

I was gonna buy the 45cc Quake to see how it compared, guess it would have been about the same...


----------



## GrassGuerilla

DexterDay said:


> Im pretty sure they all swap out (starting with the 45cc Quake and up. Below 45, is different). My 45cc Blue Max was the same saw as the 45cc Quake.
> 
> _And if you look at parts online, they list most parts fitting the 45cc, 52cc, and 58cc model. They make a 58cc block that you can put in the 45cc frame_, or they sell the 58cc top end kit and longer rod/crank. But then you have to spilt the cases and you only save a fee bucks.
> 
> Glad to hear the dual port I ordered has NO Cat! It should arrive tomorrow. My saw is still in pieces, but should be together shortly. Had a few others saws that took priority.



Mind posting where your finding the block? Haven't stumbled across those.


----------



## Ozhoo

GrassGuerilla said:


> Mind posting where your finding the block? Haven't stumbled across those.



Same guy that's selling most of the Chi parts.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/a-new-58cc-...281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27dc4b4279


----------



## naturelover

Wow, we're approaching 3000 posts and 100k views for this thread!! 

Who'd have thunk it!!!


----------



## DexterDay

Ozhoo said:


> Same guy that's selling most of the Chi parts.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/a-new-58cc-...281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27dc4b4279



Yep. That's the one.


----------



## Big_Wood

hay guys. check out these earthquake look alikes i found right near me. these are 52cc though. they are definitely chinese but with a different designation then earthquake. guys wants just over $100 each. thinking about it. they look very similar aye.


----------



## B440

Ardisam, and this thread, wiped out anybody's chances of ever making a profit on this model chainsaw.


----------



## clemsonfor

Yep. I am sure they found all these posts on the net. I bet their saws were flying off the shelves recently.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

Cause they started going to all auctions and no more of the cheap buy it now's and they also eventually pulled the as is saws off site.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterMech

westcoaster90 said:


> hay guys. check out these earthquake look alikes i found right near me. these are 52cc though. they are definitely chinese but with a different designation then earthquake. guys wants just over $100 each. thinking about it. they look very similar aye.



I have one of those, damn thing runs 10X better than any quake. AV is so so but was surprisingly powerful right out of the box. Mine needed the idle speed tweaked and from there was ready to go cut wood.

There was a guy on eBay selling them brandy new, $99 to your door.


----------



## psjwi

One more video of the quake in action...
This is the CS4116 with muffler mod and carb adjusted.
Fine little saw for limbing and other small stuff. About 2 pounds lighter than my Husky 345, which is what I would normally use for this type of thing. The Husky is certainly faster, but this saw is plenty fast for this small stuff and at 2 pound lighter it is just that much easier to use.


----------



## Pallet Pete

Thanks for all the awesome info everybody! I just got two of the 45cc quakes today time to tinker...  They both fired on the second pull and didn't stall right out of the box.


----------



## trophyhunter

Welcome Pete! So what do you think about those Quakes for the price?  You must have ordered the last of them while they were a deal.


----------



## Pallet Pete

trophyhunter said:


> Welcome Pete! So what do you think about those Quakes for the price?  You must have ordered the last of them while they were a deal.



Thanks! They both fired with two pulls which shocked me but best of all they seem very well made. The weight is what surprised me given my old PP4620avx was about half the weight. They where a total of $103 for both but the cost will be split between my buddy and I. The big thing I noticed was how restricted they are! Gonna have to wake these two saws up for sure.

Edit ) I forgot to mention they where both full of gas and oil which made me worried that it was a straight gas saw. Luckily they where both premix which was dumped and replaced promptly... The interesting thing is I have a d screw tool that worked great for the fuel & air carb screws as well. Not a perfect fit but close.


----------



## trophyhunter

Just read back over several pages and all the muffler mod options are posted with lots of photos, they REALLY come to life when you get rid of that catalytic converter element. Performance seems to just about double in the cut.


----------



## B440

Merry Christmas everyone! And Merry Christmas to me  .... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ardisam-CS3...nHEWq20U15kU8GeFsMjdA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## milkman

I finally got to the muffler on the 4518, I was able to get it apart with a little heat and a modified screwdriver. I uncrimped the edge and pulled all the guts out, then put it back together and recrimped the edge. I saw someone else made some slots in the face of the muffler with a dremel, I liked it so came up with my own flavor. I put it all back together and fired it up, sounds a lot better, but was way too rich still.
I don't have a D tool, so I took my DD tool and used the dremel on it and now it will work with both the D and DD screws. Anxious to go stick it in some wood. Will run a while and then remove and paint it with high temp paint.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Got my muffler back together, also drilled a small mount Stihl bar to fit the tensioner pin on this saw. Still running 3/8lp, should have left the Stihl (Carlton) mount bar alone... I am going to go ahead and put .325 on this saw. It needs it IMO!
I couldn't be happier with the results. I should have taken pictures and made a little muffler how to (or how I do it altleast), guess I will do that on the next one. Unless the fumes have gotten the better of me, I believe performance wise- this saw is up there with most 45-50cc pro saws of recent years. I may not have an accurate gauge with this 3/8lp and short bar I have on the saw. I will get together with another saw friend and get their take. I will say again, you just cant beat one of these for the money. I think they are a great buy at twice the price we are grabbing these for, easily.


----------



## procarbine2k1

I had to do a little welding on this one... the muffler is welded all the way around the seam to seal it back up, the inner baffle has been removed and the inner muffler supports have been welded to the original baffle plate. The cat has also been removed as well as the secondary baffle. The screen has also been removed but the original port remains the same with no additional port. I think the magic of this muffler is on the inside I did not feel that the exhaust outlet needed to be enlarged, with how I did the inside of the muffler. It is a little loud but tolerable. better pictures to come its all I could do tonight on my phone...


----------



## Chris-PA

procarbine2k1 said:


> View attachment 324462


Is this where were supposed to say something like "Size doesn't matter"?


----------



## BDM53ENT

Ive got 2 of the 4518s now . Ive been running the heck out of one for awhile now and wonder if anyone has tried a larger bar on one of the 45cc saws? Thinking about buying a cheapo 24" to see if it has the kahunas to pull it.


Update, scratch that.... After a little research anything larger than the stock bar is more costly than a another saw lol.


----------



## Pallet Pete

BDM53ENT said:


> Ive got 2 of the 4518s now . Ive been running the heck out of one for awhile now and wonder if anyone has tried a larger bar on one of the 45cc saws? Thinking about buying a cheapo 24" to see if it has the kahunas to pull it.
> 
> 
> Update, scratch that.... After a little research anything larger than the stock bar is more costly than a another saw lol.


Not to derail this but do you have a thread on your craftsman saws? I've got access to an old one I'd love to restore.


----------



## milkman

BDM53ENT said:


> Ive got 2 of the 4518s now . Ive been running the heck out of one for awhile now and wonder if anyone has tried a larger bar on one of the 45cc saws? Thinking about buying a cheapo 24" to see if it has the kahunas to pull it.
> 
> 
> Update, scratch that.... After a little research anything larger than the stock bar is more costly than a another saw lol.





I have a 20" .325NK that I could try on the 4518, but I don't even like it on the 346 so I don't think it would work too well on the Earthquake. I have an 18" .325 that I might try on it though.


----------



## BDM53ENT

Pallet Pete said:


> Not to derail this but do you have a thread on your craftsman saws? I've got access to an old one I'd love to restore.


 No sir I dont. I have a few of the older Roper and Poulan 3.7s I still run but no restorations. For some reason I have a shed full of the (358. Poulan model) saws. Mostly 80 models and a variety of CC,s but I always take a couple with me. They always fire and take the abuse they get thrown into. The Quakes have quickly fell into this category. Take a beating and keep asking for more.

No they are not pro saws and will eventually die but at a dime a dozen you cant complain. Us poor folk can still cut a lot of wood, having fun, and get the job done without having a Super Duty, Pro modified, 250cc, 3/4 chain on a 8ft bar $3000 saw.


----------



## naturelover

Well, the power went out during the start of the Winter Classic (luckily it came on in time for me to see the end...)

So went and finished up the tree we had been working on last weekend. The Quake didn't make it out last time, but got into some smaller stuff this round.





The 10-10s got a little work out too...


----------



## o8f150

just to let you all know,, an old guy come by today needing a chain for his,,,, he had 2 chains that where down to nubs and the saw looked the same way,,, he said it still runs great and easy starting,, and this man was 85,, he had a 3816


----------



## B440

Got my Xmas present in the mail today; a 3814. I didn't even bother trying to fire it up. Removed the muffler and went to work. 
No piston scoring. Hmm, single ring. The 4518 is double ring.





Time to gut this guy right here.





Peel back the first layer and you see this.





Another view of the catalyst exit.





On the other side, there is a cover with an opening on one side that leads to the outer exhaust ports.





Here's the second layer with the inlet for the catalyst, which is a different design than the 4518. If I had to choose the catalyst, I would choose the 4518's design.





Another view showing how the exhaust must flow up and through ALL of the catalyst.





So I drilled two holes in the front. and squashed one of the original ports closed.





I closed the port because I wanted to open the other side of the cover.





Another view.





I'm getting a little better at brazing.





I forgot to take a final assembly pic. I did put the shield and spark arrestor screen back on. They do cover the holes I drilled. Only fired it up for a minute in the garage. Had to open up the L screw as it wouldn't accelerate with the gutted muffler. Maybe I'll cut some wood with it tomorrow.


----------



## 056 kid

swen2jef said:


> Doesn't get it.


Livin in the past. Swen is livin in the past.


----------



## bigv

In lieu of my nightly insomnia thread, here is the latest report on my Earthquakes:

One of my earthquakes is a 45cc, I got it another from a customer, and I did a "straight shot" muffler mod. Basically, I milled out the back of the muffler, so that the exhaust passes straight through from port to exit(I slotted the cover and put it back over the outside to keep debris out). I also found a Tillotson that would fit the Earthquake minimal trouble(slight bend of the throttle, and a trim and slight reroute of the choke). I think the Tillotson came off a Husqvarna 55 because it was marked "55" with permanent marker, a dealer guy said it may have come off a Pioneer 55. Either way, the throttle and choke were on the same side as the Earthquake.

I had a friend bring me another Earthquake he acquired from the local scrap yard for $25. It was not locked up but it had its share of problems. He purchased a new piston and rings(the 45's I've seen have 2 rings) and we split his. He wanted to know if I wanted to try to port it for old times sake. I had said, "No" rather emphatically and he requested I reconsider a few times. So before I put it back together, we had a BS session about how to port it. He wanted it to have an enlarged kidney(D) shaped exhaust port and he wanted the intake to have a rounded section in the middle and enlarged on the ends. We finally compromised on maintaining the stock shape and opening up the intake side, and then opening up the exhaust to a more oval shape. I matched the muffler to match the new exhaust port, his muffler is now just a back plate that attaches to the exhaust port with an outer cover. 

He wanted the Tillotson off my mod'd Earthquake. I obliged. Mine has his Walbro carb. I know a carb shouldn't make any difference, but it does. It REALLY does, the saw feels like it has more power, more top end, and it feels smoother with the Tillotson. 

The ported saw will now keep up with a modified Homelite Super XL Auto 57cc. It also kept up with a ported Stihl 032AV. 

If anyone sees the 58cc complete shortblock anywhere reasonable- please let me know. I'd like to get one and port it. The assemblies I've seen though do not come with a crank. If I can get a whole shortblock for $75 or so, I'm on it like white on rice and I will give porting a 58cc a try.


----------



## fastLeo151

You know someone is going to ask for a video....

Hey man how about a video!


----------



## Chris-PA

B440 said:


> Got my Xmas present in the mail today; a 3814. I didn't even bother trying to fire it up. Removed the muffler and went to work.
> No piston scoring. Hmm, single ring. The 4518 is double ring.
> 
> So I drilled two holes in the front. and squashed one of the original ports closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I closed the port because I wanted to open the other side of the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a final assembly pic. I did put the shield and spark arrestor screen back on. They do cover the holes I drilled. Only fired it up for a minute in the garage. Had to open up the L screw as it wouldn't accelerate with the gutted muffler. Maybe I'll cut some wood with it tomorrow.


I like that you you didn't go straight out - it should have some sound muffling capability left and still flow well. The fact that you needed to enrich the L indicates it is more open now and should have better throttle response. The L must provide the extra fuel for acceleration, so with the less restrictive muffler it accelerates quicker and then it needs more fuel for that.

I think you could go larger with the outlets - maybe merge those two holes together. Since I don't take mine apart I have to drill through the end of that final baffle/tube (I use a 3/8" bit), and then I use a die grinder to enlarge it. This is a Ryobi muffler but it is constructed the same (other than having no cat) - it is a little hard to see but it is fed by both sides of that outlet baffle/tube now:


----------



## B440

I could probably merge the two holes like you said. Just need to know hows it performs first. I haven't been able to cut with it yet. Working up the courage to get outside with temps hovering around 4 degrees. 

I noticed most muffler modifications on here don't go straight out, which makes sense since the exhaust port can suck in air and anything else like wood chips or dirt, while baffling some of the noise.


Can anyone recommend an expansion pipe that might bolt on to one of these saws? Maybe I can make one into a Chinese hotsaw.... and call it a Chitsaw.


----------



## gottagetsawz

The ported saw will now keep up with a modified Homelite Super XL Auto 57cc. It also kept up with a ported Stihl 032AV. 

If anyone sees the 58cc complete shortblock anywhere reasonable- please let me know. I'd like to get one and port it. The assemblies I've seen though do not come with a crank. If I can get a whole shortblock for $75 or so, I'm on it like white on rice and I will give porting a 58cc a try.

This is on ebay for 
$61shipped


----------



## clemsonfor

That's the guy that sells the mufflers I bought I believe? 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Pete

rogue60 said:


> Hey guy's always a good read what you guys are up to!...Thats what its all about having a go and a tinker its how we all work stuff out..Dont mind that twat the kid and all his put downs they are only reflections of how bad he feels about himself ,he must of been taken off the t_i_t way to early or some chit! Do we care? ok true that would be a NO haha..A lot of guys on AS need a pat on the back for making the poor little bugger feel better about himself!.....


TMI


----------



## bigv

gottagetsawz said:


> This is on ebay for
> $61shippedView attachment 325915



You just caused me to do a very bad thing. Shame on you, you dirty enabler, you. 

Gotta find the damn degree wheel again.


----------



## bigv

Someone asked me earlier- when I said I had run a 20" and 24" bar on an Earthquake 45cc- both bars came off a yellow Poulan from the 90's(maybe). These are not real big wide bars, they are about the width of the bars that came on my 4518. I think the Earthquake uses a common bar to the Poulans


----------



## psjwi

Simple MM on the 4518...

Ground off the crimp - removed everything - including the cat - but left the center baffle plate in. Then just a simple hole through both the muffler and heat shield with screen sandwiched in between. Had a friend TIG weld it back together. 

Pretty straight forward... Not all that loud really...at least not compared to my Husky 345 (also MM)... but I will say that the Husky is noticeably stronger in the cut. We'll see how it does after it gets a few more tanks run through it.


----------



## clemsonfor

Here is my stock 4518



And after I put on the eBay dual port. Muffler with 2 sides of the baffle removed.


Still a bit fat and néed to richen up my L as it no longer starts easy but my single D tool does not fit on the screw???? 


Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## B440

Yup, that's exactly how my stock 4518 ran; any leaning on the bar would cause it to bog and stop the chain.

It was harder for me to adjust the carb on the 3814 using the single D tool, but I think it was because of extra casting material left on around the edges of the adjustment screws. Check to see if your 4518 is like that clemsonfor


----------



## Chris-PA

There has been a bit of confusion regarding the smaller Earthquake airbox inlet, some of it posted by me before I figured it out. It turns out that they use a centrifugal system not too different from Husqvarna's Turbo Clean, pulling air from the side of the flywheel fan. I assume the G3800 original did too. 

There is an inlet under the carb screws behind the recoil cover, which connects to a passage formed between the recoil cover and the inner fan shield.








Interestingly, the GZ4000 and the Ryobi 10532 have the same features, but the passage is blocked by an additional divider rib, and there is an opening added to bypass it:


----------



## naturelover

Hmm, remember seeing that when I had my recoil off checking the starter but didn't look into it. Someone cut a hole in the airbox on the test mule. Lets a lot of dirt in there, but the filter seems to do well in keeping it out the carb.

Speaking of, the x-27 got a workout today, but felt like making some noodles, so left a couple of uglies for the test mule.


----------



## Lark-o

Between battling the plague and the arctic pole weather I haven't left the house in over a week. Getting itchy to work on the el quake-o again.


----------



## clemsonfor

After a tank of 32:1 semi syn husky oil (added to a tank with about a pint of 50:1 baileys syn oil) . Tested compression cold. No scratches in my piston. Done on a cold saw. Only a little more than one tank thru saw. Saw was not run in wood when I got it, no dust anywhere. And the chain brake was right on the drum and would not let the chain turn without a bit of work, I'm sure the reason it was returned. 
I got 145 psi.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

My Quake experience:
Been lurking in and out around here for awhile. This thread has been addictive. I read 60-70% of the posts of the 140+ pages, over the last three weeks. Couple weeks ago I ordered myself a 3814 and a 4518 Quake from TC-Store on Ebay. I won them at auction and got them at a fair deal since shipping was included. Have not checked out the 4518 yet, but decided to get the 38 out today and get it going for some limbing. My oldest boy and I dropped some trees in the yard over the weekend and thought the 38 would be perfect for clean up duty. The 38 had been gassed and oiled at some point but the chain and bar looked like it hadn't been used much if any. The saw was oil covered along with the interior of the box. I decided to check the compression before anything else so I would have a base line. OH NO! only 40 psi dry and 50psi wet! I triple checked the readings. Pulled the muffler and looked into the port. Seems my piston has a rather deep score in it, so I pulled the cylinder head. I see some small scratches in the cylinder also that are mostly horizontal rather than vertical. I did go ahead and mod the muffler and the carb jets since I had everything apart. I must say these things are pretty easy to tear down. I took a similar, yet different route on the muffler mod by cutting it open in the rear, removing the cat material and folding the flap down and buttoning it up with the flux core welder. On the carb, someone recommending a couple times using the butt connector to remove the jets. That technique worked perfect! The blue one (can't remember the wire gauge size) fits just right. I realize these post are less interesting without pics so Ill add the ones of my mods for reference.


----------



## jteam

As I mentioned in the above post, my 38cc Quake has some issues. I only have 40psi dry and 50psi with oil added to the cylinder. I could see a scored piston through the exhaust port so I tore it down. The groove in the piston is pretty substantial but it does not extend above the ring groove. I see some marks in the cylinder as well but they are more shallow and mostly horizontal. Anyone else had one show up with this issue? Any thought on a cheap repair. I hate to spend $35-40 on a Chinese rebuild kit when I paid $42 for the saw shipped. I'll post some pics below of the piston and cylinder. Don't everyone jump me at once but I'm going to ask....anyone ever try to fill scoring with JB Weld and hone the cylinder? any other suggestions?View attachment 329202


----------



## Chris-PA

I had a scratch almost that bad in my piston, but it doesn't effect much. The ring on yours appears to be fine at the point of the scratch, but it looks a little funny in terms of light/dark spots over by the port. Is that carbon?

Does the ring move freely in the groove?

The ring should not get down to that area you've circled, so it should not be creating a seal issue either.

I think the piston scratch on mine came from casting/machining flash at the exhaust port.

Basically, I don't see anything in those pictures that looks that horrible. How does it feel when you pull it over? I am assuming it didn't run?


----------



## Ozhoo

Welcome to AS. Are you sure that your gauge is reliable? Your cylinder would need to be completely shot to read that low and from your pictures, I wouldn't hesitate to put it back together and run it.


----------



## jteam

Chris and Oz, I checked the compression twice with a screw in adapter on my gauge and then a third time with one with an adapter that has a rubber cone on it that goes against the spark plug hole, but, you both have me now questioning the seal between the gauge and the adapter. The two connect with a coupling like an air compressor quick connect. I will have to investigate that further. I hope to get some time to mess with it tomorrow, but our high temp forecast is for 26 degrees. We are not accustomed to many days like that here.

Chris and Stephen, i saw the ring in the pic also and had to go look again in person. It does not look that way in person. it still had oil residue on it from my wet test when I took that pic. The ring does move freely in the groove and ill have to check the gap. any idea what it should be?

Sadly, I never even tried to start it after checking the compression. It seemed ok when pulling on the rope but I wouldn't say it was overly strong feeling.

I may clean it and piece back together and see what happens.

Two questions:

1. anyone know the initial setting they started with after their jets were reinstalled? I forgot to count the turns.

2. Has anyone found a cheap and reliable parts source for these machines?

thanks for the help guys. I will post when I know more info.


----------



## Chris-PA

jteam said:


> Chris and Oz, I checked the compression twice with a screw in adapter on my gauge and then a third time with one with an adapter that has a rubber cone on it that goes against the spark plug hole, but, you both have me now questioning the seal between the gauge and the adapter. The two connect with a coupling like an air compressor quick connect. I will have to investigate that further. I hope to get some time to mess with it tomorrow, but our high temp forecast is for 26 degrees. We are not accustomed to many days like that here.
> 
> Chris and Stephen, i saw the ring in the pic also and had to go look again in person. It does not look that way in person. it still had oil residue on it from my wet test when I took that pic. The ring does move freely in the groove and ill have to check the gap. any idea what it should be?
> 
> Sadly, I never even tried to start it after checking the compression. It seemed ok when pulling on the rope but I wouldn't say it was overly strong feeling.
> 
> I may clean it and piece back together and see what happens.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. anyone know the initial setting they started with after their jets were reinstalled? I forgot to count the turns.
> 
> 2. Has anyone found a cheap and reliable parts source for these machines?
> 
> thanks for the help guys. I will post when I know more info.


I'm betting there is a problem with that compression reading and that it runs fine. On mine I removed the base gasket and sealed it with Yamabond, and still had 0.030" squish clearance. I don't have a compression gauge.

I don't remember the initial mixture screw settings - I usually go for 1-1/4 or so and just feel about from there.


----------



## Ozhoo

Am I smoking crack or do I recall something about the carb settings being way more open than normal? I could swear they were something like 2 1/4. I don't have a 3814 but I have a pair of 4518's that I can check.


----------



## Chris-PA

Ozhoo said:


> Am I smoking crack or do I recall something about the carb settings being way more open than normal? I could swear they were something like 2 1/4. I don't have a 3814 but I have a pair of 4518's that I can check.


You might be right about that. I am home today so I will check the settings of mine the next time I head out. The Gravely didn't want to start at 5deg so I'm giving it a bit more battery charge and will try again later.


----------



## Chris-PA

My L is at 1-1/2 and the H is at 1-1/4. It is ported and muffler modded but that should be ball-park.


----------



## jteam

well it is 25 degrees here today, but I did do some further investigation on my issues. I used my air compressor to test my compression gauge. Set the output pressure at 100 psi and give the compression gauge a blast of it. The gauge registered 110psi. I did this several times so I have eliminated the gauge. I cleaned the cylinder up good and did some further inspection and think I have found the issue. It was a bit difficult to get a good pic with my phone but Ill post what I got. The score in the pic is above the exhaust port and the deepest part is about 3/8" long (maybe a bit more) and it starts approx 1/4" below the very top of the cylinder wall.

I read much of this three year thread and i don't remember anyone getting one this bad. Looks like I may have gotten the first DOA. Open to suggestions. Thanks guys!

Side note: if i reassemble, where do you guys try to set the squish.... .020 +- ?


----------



## jteam

Thanks for the settings Chris!

I forgot to mention, I found small aluminum shavings on the roof of my cylinder that I was able to wipe out and see on my finger. Probably the root of the scoring.


----------



## Chris-PA

I don't think that is bad enough to account for those readings. I bet it runs fine.

Here's the thing - putting constant pressure from an air compressor into the gauge is not the same as a reading from a gauge on an engine. These are small displacement engines, so any additional volume you add to the combustion chamber - like removing the plug and adding some adaptors - will significantly reduce the compression pressure reached. Since the combustion chamber is so small it would not take much to have a big effect. Your air compressor has essentially infinite volume.


----------



## naturelover

See if it runs, if it does, it's got more than 50 psi....

Someone asked about the carb screw settings, iirc, mine was out near the 1-3/4 to 2 turn range on one of mine I think. Believe the others were within the 1-1/2 turn range though. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

Chris, I see your point, between the gauge and the adapter, there is a foot between the head and the gauge. I think I will just stick it back together and see what it does as you folks have suggested. It will be a few days before the verdict is in, because its back to work tomorrow for me and I did not put it together this afternoon because I have some JB drying on the muffler. I had some pin holes in my welding from the MM. I would have probably done more damage trying to weld them up. The 110 flux core blows holes in the muffler housing even on the lightest setting and trying to do small stitch welds. I can't wait to try it. I will definitely post back with my findings.


----------



## naturelover

Cool! 

One of mine had a scratch on the cylinder too, but didn't make it to the rings. Believe it's the test mule, and it's been running quite well..

Where is the little check/Schraeder valve in your tester, it will have to be right at the end of the hose for the most accurate reading. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

Nature, that's good to hear. My test gauge has the release valve just below the gauge with the coupling and hose adapter between it and the test subject. It is one for vehicles but I've used it on mowers also, but never a 2 stroke before. I'm real curious how it will do for sure. I can't wait to get back on it! If it don't work, I'll hunt down parts. Thanks again.


----------



## Chris-PA

For any of you with the 45cc saws - what size venturi is in the carb on those things?



gottagetsawz said:


> The ported saw will now keep up with a modified Homelite Super XL Auto 57cc. It also kept up with a ported Stihl 032AV.
> 
> If anyone sees the 58cc complete shortblock anywhere reasonable- please let me know. I'd like to get one and port it. The assemblies I've seen though do not come with a crank. If I can get a whole shortblock for $75 or so, I'm on it like white on rice and I will give porting a 58cc a try.
> 
> This is on ebay for
> $61shippedView attachment 325915



I am curious about those 58cc saws, but I have a concern about carb size. They are based on the G5000, similar to the 45cc Quakes, but the G5000 had a Walbro WT series carb. They did not come with a venturi any bigger than 34/64", and that seems pretty small for 58cc.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Ozhoo said:


> Am I smoking crack or do I recall something about the carb settings being way more open than normal? I could swear they were something like 2 1/4. I don't have a 3814 but I have a pair of 4518's that I can check.


that's what mine was


----------



## Ozhoo

singinwoodwackr said:


> that's what mine was



Thanks, It's reassuring that I wasn't smoking crack... hate when that happens


----------



## jteam

I haven't even unboxed my 4518 but was wondering if anyone has upgraded theirs to the 52cc or 58cc top end ? The kits look fairly cheap on the bay and a saw that size with 52 or 58 would be a screamer I bet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Pete

jteam said:


> I haven't even unboxed my 4518 but was wondering if anyone has upgraded theirs to the 52cc or 58cc top end ? The kits look fairly cheap on the bay and a saw that size with 52 or 58 would be a screamer I bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have a link to those?


----------



## MasterMech

jteam said:


> I haven't even unboxed my 4518 but was wondering if anyone has upgraded theirs to the 52cc or 58cc top end ? The kits look fairly cheap on the bay and a saw that size with 52 or 58 would be a screamer I bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't done the swap but I have a Chinese 52 cc saw and it rips right out of the box. A swap onto a 45cc quake would be very interesting indeed.


----------



## milkman

jteam said:


> I haven't even unboxed my 4518 but was wondering if anyone has upgraded theirs to the 52cc or 58cc top end ? The kits look fairly cheap on the bay and a saw that size with 52 or 58 would be a screamer I bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Would be fun to see a 5818 sleeper at one of the GTGs.


----------



## DexterDay

jteam said:


> I haven't even unboxed my 4518 but was wondering if anyone has upgraded theirs to the 52cc or 58cc top end ? The kits look fairly cheap on the bay and a saw that size with 52 or 58 would be a screamer I bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I will let you know 

It's on the way!!


----------



## Chris-PA

The 58cc saws appear to have a longer stroke, but are otherwise the same. Also they are set up for 0.325" chain. Other than that they basically are the same saw as the 45cc quakes, so swapping the engine in would mostly be a matter of changing to different color plastic parts.

I'm not sure they would be screamers with the long stroke and probably fairly small carbs (for 58cc). They might make good torque though.


----------



## jteam

Chris is right, the seller on the bay states 58 has a longer stroke, but the 45 and 52 share the same crankshaft. They sell a kit for $40 to move up to 52cc, 58 is around $60 since it requires the crank. Seller is IBEN5092. The site "chainsawr" has some also under "grey market " chainsaw parts.


----------



## clemsonfor

jteam said:


> Chris and Oz, I checked the compression twice with a screw in adapter on my gauge and then a third time with one with an adapter that has a rubber cone on it that goes against the spark plug hole, but, you both have me now questioning the seal between the gauge and the adapter. The two connect with a coupling like an air compressor quick connect. I will have to investigate that further. I hope to get some time to mess with it tomorrow, but our high temp forecast is for 26 degrees. We are not accustomed to many days like that here.
> 
> Chris and Stephen, i saw the ring in the pic also and had to go look again in person. It does not look that way in person. it still had oil residue on it from my wet test when I took that pic. The ring does move freely in the groove and ill have to check the gap. any idea what it should be?
> 
> Sadly, I never even tried to start it after checking the compression. It seemed ok when pulling on the rope but I wouldn't say it was overly strong feeling.
> 
> I may clean it and piece back together and see what happens.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. anyone know the initial setting they started with after their jets were reinstalled? I forgot to count the turns.
> 
> 2. Has anyone found a cheap and reliable parts source for these machines?
> 
> thanks for the help guys. I will post when I know more info.


Buy another on eBay!! Seriously $42 do sent buy many parts piecemeal! Some Chinese saw parts will transfer and its the same as a red ax gz4000 so look up those parts on ereplacement parts.com

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

jteam said:


> well it is 25 degrees here today, but I did do some further investigation on my issues. I used my air compressor to test my compression gauge. Set the output pressure at 100 psi and give the compression gauge a blast of it. The gauge registered 110psi. I did this several times so I have eliminated the gauge. I cleaned the cylinder up good and did some further inspection and think I have found the issue. It was a bit difficult to get a good pic with my phone but Ill post what I got. The score in the pic is above the exhaust port and the deepest part is about 3/8" long (maybe a bit more) and it starts approx 1/4" below the very top of the cylinder wall.
> 
> I read much of this three year thread and i don't remember anyone getting one this bad. Looks like I may have gotten the first DOA. Open to suggestions. Thanks guys!
> 
> Side note: if i reassemble, where do you guys try to set the squish.... .020 +- ?View attachment 329330
> View attachment 329331


When you got yours they were probably scraping the bottom of the barrel. That sucks!! 

I thought they said even though they were sold "as is, for parts" that " they all went through their shop and were test run"? Maybe that's what killed it? 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

I'm crossing fingers that some of the folks here are right and it will run fine once back together. Unfortunately with work I won't be able to try until mid week and it's killing me to wait. 

I've been watching for more auctions listed but it appears there are only a handful right now. Hopefully they didn't run out. Darn folks on here buying them all!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian B.

I would like to hear more about a 58cc swap, not that I would do it.. Just an interesting read.

(Heck my 45's run real good with just the muff mod... The newer one seems to have a clutch that likes to slip though.. Haven't had time to really look into it yet)


----------



## DexterDay

I will report back once I get the 58cc in. I will say that the eBay seller that sells them is more than a pleasure to deal with. She (Lisa) sent a personal email with proper instructions on how to do the swap and followed up after she shipped it. Should be here beginning of this week.


----------



## jteam

Stephen, where did you get that one from for $70? Any link or seller info ? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

Well I had some time to mess with my 3814 today. Finished my muffler mod and decided to do some porting on the cylinder. Here's some pics of how my muffler turned out.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

Here's the back of it after my hack welding job and some JB Weld for the pin holes.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

This forum is full of experienced and knowledgable people and I must admit that that knowledge and advice is only as good as someone's willingness to listen to it. Rather than port my cylinder with a hand file as recommended, I went at it with a rotary tool, some sanding drums and no clue what I was doing. I ended up lowering the intake port unintentionally and was
Much more careful on the exhaust. Now I am appealing to you guys for advice. I'll post a pic below showing how I lowered the port. 1. I am curious if it appears that it will be an issue? 2. Should I install the cylinder WITH a gasket since I screwed the pooch on the intake or would eliminating the gasket be worth trying still?

Thanks in advance.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DexterDay

Got my 58cc engine in 2 days ago. 
Haven't had time to swap the tanks. But the seller was extremely nice and even sent a personal email with install instructions. Which wasn't necessary, but nice to see some people go the extra mile. Also, the seller being a woman was impressive as well


----------



## Chris-PA

jteam said:


> This forum is full of experienced and knowledgable people and I must admit that that knowledge and advice is only as good as someone's willingness to listen to it. Rather than port my cylinder with a hand file as recommended, I went at it with a rotary tool, some sanding drums and no clue what I was doing. I ended up lowering the intake port unintentionally and was
> Much more careful on the exhaust. Now I am appealing to you guys for advice. I'll post a pic below showing how I lowered the port. 1. I am curious if it appears that it will be an issue? 2. Should I install the cylinder WITH a gasket since I screwed the pooch on the intake or would eliminating the gasket be worth trying still?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About how much did you lower it?


----------



## jteam

> About how much did you lower it?



You can see in the pic that the center portion is untouched but the two sides got lowered to match the dimension of the sanding drum I was using. The left side (looking in) is the lowest and from the best I can tell by marking it on paper and measuring with my caliper, it appears to be .5 mm lower. This may not be much, but I was concerned so I did not assemble it yet. This is my first attempt so I thought I would check with the "brain trust" here first. I did open the sides of both ports up to eliminate some of the taper they had.


----------



## diggers_dad

jteam said:


> You can see in the pic that the center portion is untouched but the two sides got lowered to match the dimension of the sanding drum I was using. The left side (looking in) is the lowest and from the best I can tell by marking it on paper and measuring with my caliper, it appears to be .5 mm lower. This may not be much, but I was concerned so I did not assemble it yet. This is my first attempt so I thought I would check with the "brain trust" here first. I did open the sides of both ports up to eliminate some of the taper they had.
> View attachment 331135



I don't see any worries there.


----------



## diggers_dad

DexterDay said:


> Got my 58cc engine in 2 days ago.
> Haven't had time to swap the tanks. But the seller was extremely nice and even sent a personal email with install instructions. Which wasn't necessary, but nice to see some people go the extra mile. Also, the seller being a woman was impressive as well



I bought an aftermarket chainbrake from her but it wasn't the one pictured. I shot her a message and she responded quickly and offered to take care of whatever needed to make it right. Super nice to deal with and fairly knowledgeable on the Chinese saws from my experience. I'd buy from her again.


----------



## diggers_dad

jteam said:


> You can see in the pic that the center portion is untouched but the two sides got lowered to match the dimension of the sanding drum I was using. The left side (looking in) is the lowest and from the best I can tell by marking it on paper and measuring with my caliper, it appears to be .5 mm lower. This may not be much, but I was concerned so I did not assemble it yet. This is my first attempt so I thought I would check with the "brain trust" here first. I did open the sides of both ports up to eliminate some of the taper they had.



Also - you MUST, MUST, *M-U-S-T* put a slight taper on the inside edge of the exhaust after port work. Nothing extreme. Careful attention with some 250 grit sandpaper wet with oil will do a fair job. Just enough of a taper to prevent the rings from catching. 

Then, clean out that cylinder thoroughly. If you leave even a few tiny particles you have signed the death warrant of the cylinder.

dd


----------



## jteam

diggers_dad said:


> Also - you MUST, MUST, *M-U-S-T* put a slight taper on the inside edge of the exhaust after port work. Nothing extreme. Careful attention with some 250 grit sandpaper wet with oil will do a fair job. Just enough of a taper to prevent the rings from catching.
> 
> Then, clean out that cylinder thoroughly. If you leave even a few tiny particles you have signed the death warrant of the cylinder.
> 
> dd



DD, thanks for that reminder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

DexterDay said:


> Got my 58cc engine in 2 days ago.
> Haven't had time to swap the tanks. But the seller was extremely nice and even sent a personal email with install instructions. Which wasn't necessary, but nice to see some people go the extra mile. Also, the seller being a woman was impressive as well
> 
> View attachment 331081
> View attachment 331082




Dex, are you going to be using the 45cc "furniture" on that 58?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

jteam said:


> You can see in the pic that the center portion is untouched but the two sides got lowered to match the dimension of the sanding drum I was using. The left side (looking in) is the lowest and from the best I can tell by marking it on paper and measuring with my caliper, it appears to be .5 mm lower. This may not be much, but I was concerned so I did not assemble it yet. This is my first attempt so I thought I would check with the "brain trust" here first. I did open the sides of both ports up to eliminate some of the taper they had.
> View attachment 331135


Yeah, that is not a problem at all, just even it out an smooth the inside edge. The rings do not pass over the lower intake port, but the edge of the piston skirt does. I'm quite sure I lowered mine further (hard to compare at different angles):


----------



## Chris-PA

It's funny - I find myself looking for excuses to run the little 38cc Earthquake. I just like it, maybe more so because it's supposed to be junk but is not.


----------



## DexterDay

jteam said:


> Dex, are you going to be using the 45cc "furniture" on that 58?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes. Still need to pull the tank of the 45 cc Earthquake. Got a little more done today.  

It will prob be a week or so before I am done. But I will update and review as I go.


----------



## diggers_dad

jteam said:


> DD, thanks for that reminder



I'm always happy to let others learn from my mistakes. 



Chris-PA said:


> It's funny - I find myself looking for excuses to run the little 38cc Earthquake. I just like it, maybe more so because it's supposed to be junk but is not.



I like the 38cc Quake and I'll agree that it's enjoyable to run, but the 41cc is even better. That's one of, if not THE most fun saws ever. Fun to mod, fun to cut with -> that's the whole reason I'm here!


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> I like the 38cc Quake and I'll agree that it's enjoyable to run, but the 41cc is even better. That's one of, if not THE most fun saws ever. Fun to mod, fun to cut with -> that's the whole reason I'm here!


Yeah, it's the same saw in slightly larger displacement. I have considered getting one but I'm overrun with 40cc saws! Would be fun to compare to its 40cc strato cousins. My ported 38cc is close, but can't quite keep up.


----------



## diggers_dad

Chris-PA said:


> Yeah, it's the same saw in slightly larger displacement. I have considered getting one but I'm overrun with 40cc saws! Would be fun to compare to its 40cc strato cousins. My ported 38cc is close, but can't quite keep up.



The non-strato won't quite keep up with the strato ... until you port and MM the non-strato. Lose the base gasket and bump the timing up a smidge ->


----------



## Chris-PA

diggers_dad said:


> The non-strato won't quite keep up with the strato ... until you port and MM the non-strato. Lose the base gasket and bump the timing up a smidge ->


My 38cc has all of that, plus the porting I showed above. It almost keeps up with a muffler modded GZ4000. Then again, that's pretty impressive!


----------



## diggers_dad

Chris-PA said:


> My 38cc has all of that, plus the porting I showed above. It almost keeps up with a muffler modded GZ4000. Then again, that's pretty impressive!



Ain't it great? Take a $40 saw, get to fine tune your porting, polishing and modifying skills, learn a little in the process and come out with a screaming little saw. A saw which impresses folks when you run it and they say "What *IS* that saw and where did you get it? It's only 41 cc's?!? Really? Lemme see that."

dd


----------



## o8f150

can't believe 145 pages on a jap saw


----------



## Philbert

o8f150 said:


> can't believe 145 pages on a jap saw



Chinese?

Philbert

P.S. - some day this will be on your epitath:

_"Born XXXX, Died YYYY 
Started that Earthquake thread on Arboristsite that wouldn't die"_


----------



## diggers_dad

Philbert said:


> Chinese?
> 
> Philbert
> 
> P.S. - some day this will be on your epitath:
> 
> _"Born XXXX, Died YYYY
> Started that Earthquake thread on Arboristsite that wouldn't die"_



Probably no date on YYYY; just a _presumed_ dead date. He will get lost and die peacefully under a snackie ... or two.


----------



## o8f150

ok,, I am going to ask,,, any body blow 1 up yet


----------



## jteam

o8f150 said:


> can't believe 145 pages on a jap saw



From what I read, you started this madness. I have yet to put mine back together but I've wasted $40 on less fun than I had trying to mod the muffler with a stock look, and trying my hand at some minor port work. If mine never runs I'll call it even. 

Heck, I find myself watching every one on auction now because my son needs a limb saw and he's NOT getting mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

Got my 3814 for $42. Haven't seen them finish that low since.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

Stephen C. said:


> what are they going for these days? They noodle 22" diameter ash very well with a muf mod.. they don't know they are little when you let them breath.
> View attachment 331453
> View attachment 331454




Dern little over achiever you have there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

I wish I'd gotten in that early on them. Got my 38 for $42 shipped and a 45 for $56 shipped. They are ending higher now. $30-$35 days are gone I'm afraid. Been watching the more outdoors too. Only ones I see are retail prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

o8f150 said:


> can't believe 145 pages on a jap saw


Chinese saw.

Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

I have not even seen new ones on the more outdoor site. They at least have a picture of them but there is no option to buy them.

Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## o8f150

I checked earlier,,, found nothing under 60+ shipping


----------



## DexterDay

o8f150 said:


> that is very possible brad,, the research i did on it today i found that D.R. makes it,, but i think you are right it does look just like a redmax,, either way it is chinese and sears and TSC sold them





o8f150 said:


> can't believe 145 pages on a jap saw





clemsonfor said:


> Chinese saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk




08f150 is the OP of this thread.. The post above is the 3rd post in the thread.


----------



## bigv

clemsonfor said:


> Chinese saw.
> 
> Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk



My Earthquake prefers to be called Asian-Scandanavian-American.


----------



## jteam

DexterDay said:


> 08f150 is the OP of this thread.. The post above is the 3rd post in the thread.



Seems like a case of "oldtimers" kicking in. Affecting his memory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

Dex at first I was confused by your post. Then figured out your point. 

I know 08F150 is the OP. But that does not change that it is a chinese saw.

This is a cool thread. Keep on going guys.

Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

I guess it depends on if you're counting where it was made or where it was designed. It was made in China, but designed in Japan. Neither of which is the US, so to me it doesn't matter which.


----------



## DexterDay

clemsonfor said:


> Dex at first I was confused by your post. Then figured out your point.
> 
> I know 08F150 is the OP. But that does not change that it is a chinese saw.
> 
> This is a cool thread. Keep on going guys.
> 
> Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk



Right?!? And he was making a JOKE. Calling it a Jap saw. When..... He in fact, knows it's a Chinese saw. As stated in the 3rd post in the thread. Because he is the original poster.


----------



## milkman

Still waitin' to hear about the 58cc Quakemonster, don't leave us hanging.opcorn:


----------



## Deleted member 83629

jeeze this thread wont die.


----------



## DexterDay

milkman said:


> Still waitin' to hear about the 58cc Quakemonster, don't leave us hanging.opcorn:



Sorry.. Haven't had a lot of time to work on it. Was on snow detail yesterday  

Should be this weekend (hoping).


----------



## clemsonfor

DexterDay said:


> Right?!? And he was making a JOKE. Calling it a Jap saw. When..... He in fact, knows it's a Chinese saw. As stated in the 3rd post in the thread. Because he is the original poster.


Ok got ya. I get it now. But clearly I did not catch it. I knew he was the OP and just assumed he knew it was china made. Oh well no big deal here.

Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## B440

jteam said:


> This forum is full of experienced and knowledgable people and I must admit that that knowledge and advice is only as good as someone's willingness to listen to it. Rather than port my cylinder with a hand file as recommended, I went at it with a rotary tool, some sanding drums and no clue what I was doing. I ended up lowering the intake port unintentionally and was
> Much more careful on the exhaust. Now I am appealing to you guys for advice. I'll post a pic below showing how I lowered the port. 1. I am curious if it appears that it will be an issue? 2. Should I install the cylinder WITH a gasket since I screwed the pooch on the intake or would eliminating the gasket be worth trying still?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think you should fix this. It may not be an issue, but you have a better chance of snagging/breaking a ring. Get it back into an oval shape.


----------



## jteam

Gentlemen,
I must say you guys were correct about my little 38 quake. I finished cleaning up the porting I did ( clueless what I was doing really), softened the inside edge of the ports afterwards, ditched the base gasket for some Hondabond last night and let her cure up. Put it all back together today with the modded muffler and got it tuned in to at least run decent. 

My low compression readings were obviously flawed because the saw runs great. It has more nuts than my 42cc Crapsman or my 45cc Homelite ever thought of having! It runs smooth, has a crisp response and cuts strong. 

I may have a little bit of clutch slippage going on, but that is probably my fault though. The brake was on when it first fired up and I had it set to idle really high, so it smoked the clutch for a bit before I caught on. Ive been sick all week so I am a bit slow minded right now (great time to run a saw huh?) Just kept watching it and wondering where all that smoke was coming from. 

Thanks again fellas! I cant wait to open up the 45 and do some work on it. If the 38 is any indication, it will be a keeper!


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> Does the ring reach the bottom of the intake port at Bottom dead center? I must admit I have never looked but would be surprised if it did.


No, the ring never enters the intake port at all.


----------



## jteam

Question for anyone with a 45 cc quake........

I'm debating opening up the ports on the 45 along with the muffler before even running it. 

I'm curious for anyone that has run theirs before and after porting, is it worth the effort or should I just muff mod it and run it as is? 

I realize there's gains to be made but wanted someone's perspective whether the gains are substantial or do they run well enough as is. Thanks guys

Besides, this thread has been stale recently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

jteam said:


> Question for anyone with a 45 cc quake........
> 
> I'm debating opening up the ports on the 45 along with the muffler before even running it.
> 
> I'm curious for anyone that has run theirs before and after porting, is it worth the effort or should I just muff mod it and run it as is?
> 
> I realize there's gains to be made but wanted someone's perspective whether the gains are substantial or do they run well enough as is. Thanks guys
> 
> Besides, this thread has been stale recently


It's an entirely conventional saw and so should respond to the usual porting techniques. Look at the timing stock, then decide what to change. Or just widen the exhaust port and leave the timing alone. You'll need to do the muffler anyway.


----------



## zogger

How are the vibrations with those saws?


----------



## Chris-PA

zogger said:


> How are the vibrations with those saws?


I have the CS3816, which is a G3800 clone. The A/V is great, although I have heard others complain about the RedMax A/V.


----------



## jteam

zogger said:


> How are the vibrations with those saws?



I have the 3814 running and I think it is pretty smooth. I was quite impressed how little I feel in the hands when revving it or sinking it into a cut. It is much smoother than my Homelite Timberman but I realize that may not be saying much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

Chris-PA said:


> I have the CS3816, which is a G3800 clone. The A/V is great, although I have heard others complain about the RedMax A/V.


Thanks for the info, I was just wondering. They cut, but so do wildthings but I don't like running those rigid saws.


----------



## zogger

jteam said:


> I have the 3814 running and I think it is pretty smooth. I was quite impressed how little I feel in the hands when revving it or sinking it into a cut. It is much smoother than my Homelite Timberman but I realize that may not be saying much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ya, I was just looking for an impression over-all. I don't have one yet but sometime I might get one. Thanks!


----------



## diggers_dad

jteam said:


> Question for anyone with a 45 cc quake........
> 
> I'm debating opening up the ports on the 45 along with the muffler before even running it.
> 
> I'm curious for anyone that has run theirs before and after porting, is it worth the effort or should I just muff mod it and run it as is?
> 
> I realize there's gains to be made but wanted someone's perspective whether the gains are substantial or do they run well enough as is. Thanks guys
> 
> Besides, this thread has been stale recently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This must be the "Energizer Bunny" of chainsaw threads. It's still going...

A good muffler mod on the 45cc Quake provided reasonable gains on mine. I'm gonna go with Chris-PA on this one -*IF* I were to tear into mine I'd open the exhaust, do the muffler mod, lose the base gasket and advance the timing a smidge. I've ported a few saws but am by no means an expert. I'd just stay with what I know works well in general and apply it to these saws. However, mine runs just dandy with the muffler mod alone.

dd


----------



## zogger

Well, talking about cheap saws..anyone try one of those DevonPro saws? 58cc. I see them advertised now and then on CL (like now) for $160.


----------



## DexterDay

Stephen C. said:


> does it look anything like this? It runs fine but the build quality is very low. Plastic parts are thin and flimsy, clutch cover needed modification to mount to the saw, felling dawgs are very thin material. This was around $80 delivered several years ago from a seller in Canada. I think it would give good service but needs to be handled gently to avoid breaking it. AV mounts feel very delicate. Earthquakes are a huge step above these. My 38cc Quake feels rock solid in the hands by comparison.
> View attachment 333747
> View attachment 333748
> View attachment 333749
> View attachment 333750


The 58cc engines from these mount directly into the 45cc chassis of the Earthquake. Same mounts, same cases, just a bigger crank and cylinder. All plastic components are the same as well. 

I bought a 58cc engine to put into the 45cc Earthquake tank. Don't know why I have spent so much on this saw...  But I can't stop...


----------



## o8f150

ohhhhhhhhhh my,,, what have I started,,, this thread has blown every thread out of the water even the stihl and husky threads,,, what is this world coming to


----------



## zogger

Here is the ad, seen it several times now

http://nwga.craigslist.org/tld/4321611312.html


----------



## DexterDay

Yeah. The 45cc, 52cc, and 58cc are almost all interchangeable. 

Stephen C- I hot the engine already. Just lacking time to swap right now. But everything I can see (including the carb) is the same.

Look up Chinese Chainsaw (45, 52, or 58cc) and you'll see most parts list all 3 engine sizes (one size fits all).


----------



## jteam

zogger said:


> Here is the ad, seen it several times now
> 
> http://nwga.craigslist.org/tld/4321611312.html




Yep looks very similar style / build to the quakes. Not sure of the quality though, but I have looked at them myself online. I'd say you could get one shipped cheaper than the $160.

Less investment, less loss if it's not decent quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

DexterDay said:


> The 58cc engines from these mount directly into the 45cc chassis of the Earthquake. Same mounts, same cases, just a bigger crank and cylinder. All plastic components are the same as well.
> 
> I bought a 58cc engine to put into the 45cc Earthquake tank. Don't know why I have spent so much on this saw...  But I can't stop...


Can you measure the carb venturi diameter? The original Zenoah G5000 used a Walbro WT series carb with a 34/64" venturi - which is the largest I have seen on a WT series carb. It's a little small for a 50cc saw, and for 58cc I would think it would be a significant limitation. Clearly these use a Chinese carb, but I have not seen them make significant mods like that, but I am curious.


----------



## DexterDay

Chris-PA said:


> Can you measure the carb venturi diameter? The original Zenoah G5000 used a Walbro WT series carb with a 34/64" venturi - which is the largest I have seen on a WT series carb. It's a little small for a 50cc saw, and for 58cc I would think it would be a significant limitation. Clearly these use a Chinese carb, but I have not seen them make significant mods like that, but I am curious.



Don't have a set of calipers, so is there an easy way to measure? I will gladly do so, but can't until late tonight, or tomorrow morning sometime.


----------



## Chris-PA

DexterDay said:


> Don't have a set of calipers, so is there an easy way to measure? I will gladly do so, but can't until late tonight, or tomorrow morning sometime.


It is hard to get a good measurement anyway since the choke plate is in the way. If you can get a ruler close enough to eyeball the size of the smallest diameter that would be good enough - they've either been able to make it noticeably bigger or it won't make much difference anyway. My bet is they didn't. 

For reference a 34/64" Walbro WT is stock on my 40cc Husky 142 and my 46cc Poulan 2775. That's why I'm thinking it is too small for 58cc. I'd like to play with one of those but if the carb is that small then it would drive the whole porting strategy, and force me to go for torque and low rpm. Changing to something like a Walbro HD would be a PITA.


----------



## DexterDay

This is a different model, but it's what is used on all the 45cc, 52cc and 58cc Devon, Blue max, and Richmond models as well. Or at least according to the Bay.


----------



## Chris-PA

DexterDay said:


> This is a different model, but it's what is used on all the 45cc, 52cc and 58cc Devon, Blue max, and Richmond models as well. Or at least according to the Bay.
> 
> View attachment 333798


Yeah, I've seen that, as well as some that list the throttle plate size - but not the venturi. That's partly why I doubt it's any bigger than 34/64". I'm sure they will run OK that way, but as a candidate for something to mod for fun I don't want to run into some difficult-to-solve issue.


----------



## DexterDay

Well. The sizes of everything are the exact same. But........ (I never really delved into the 58cc carb. I just knew it looked the same)

After taking both carbs off tonight. The Earthquake carb is a Walbro carb. Where the carb on the 58cc engine I bought is not. 

The Walboro has some features that are better and the Chinese model has some better features.

Walboro Pro's- 
1.) Has a high idle arm when choke is engaged
2.) Has a Primer bulb port

Chinese carb Pro's-
1.) Has screws installed for H & L screws on carb
2.) Does not have a Primer port (personally, I don't like Primers. It's another thing that can go wrong). 

Other than other subtle differences. They have the same intake (choke side), venturi, and outlet (engine side) sizes.


----------



## Chris-PA

DexterDay said:


> Well. The sizes of everything are the exact same. But........ (I never really delved into the 58cc carb. I just knew it looked the same)
> 
> After taking both carbs off tonight. The Earthquake carb is a Walbro carb. Where the carb on the 58cc engine I bought is not.
> 
> The Walboro has some features that are better and the Chinese model has some better features.
> 
> Walboro Pro's-
> 1.) Has a high idle arm when choke is engaged
> 2.) Has a Primer bulb port
> 
> Chinese carb Pro's-
> 1.) Has screws installed for H & L screws on carb
> 2.) Does not have a Primer port (personally, I don't like Primers. It's another thing that can go wrong).
> 
> Other than other subtle differences. They have the same intake (choke side), venturi, and outlet (engine side) sizes.
> 
> View attachment 333887
> View attachment 333888
> View attachment 333889
> View attachment 333890
> View attachment 333891


Thank you! I have not been able to find that out anywhere. It will be interesting to hear how the 58cc runs - with stock porting it may have a lot of torque.

The castings on the Chinese carb look better, but then these are highly variable on the Walbros depending on where they are made. I have a Chinese made Walbro from a Jenn Feng made McColloch that is terrible.


----------



## DexterDay

Chris-PA said:


> Thank you! I have not been able to find that out anywhere. It will be interesting to hear how the 58cc runs - with stock porting it may have a lot of torque.
> 
> The castings on the Chinese carb look better, but then these are highly variable on the Walbros depending on where they are made. I have a Chinese made Walbro from a Jenn Feng made McColloch that is terrible.



The Chinese carb does seem to have much better casting and it's overall fit and finish is very good. I have a lot of wood to split today, but I wanna try and get the tank on the 58cc engine and get it into some wood.


----------



## jteam

Can't wait to see / hear the results on the 58! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DexterDay

Ok... I am trying to get the tank off the motor, and the two furthest back A/V mounts are being a PITA. I have the flathead about stripped and they still won't budge. These things are IN there! ! 

Anyone of you guys have a secret trick? I have sprayed and waited. Sprayed and waited. I've worked on 30 yr old saws that never gave me fits like this one. Only had about a tank ran through it.


----------



## jteam

I'm betting there's some thread locker on that bolt. Any chance you can get a pair of needle nose vise grips on it? 

Maybe try heating it up with a hair dryer.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B440

Is that an AV bolt? Can you pull the rubber mount through, instead of taking the bolt out?


----------



## DexterDay

B440 said:


> Is that an AV bolt? Can you pull the rubber mount through, instead of taking the bolt out?



Hmmmm.. Maybe...  

Good idea. Will report back.


----------



## psjwi

They do use some kind of thread lock goo on those bolts.
If you can get at it without melting anything, you could try applying heat directly to the bolt head with a high wattage soldering gun. I have had that work several times. 

(I've also melted stuff several times...) LOL


----------



## Chris-PA

I'm surprised to see a straight slot screw. I don't have any of the 45cc saws, but my 38cc is built with Torx head screws.


----------



## dff110

psjwi said:


> They do use some kind of thread lock goo on those bolts.
> If you can get at it without melting anything, you could try applying heat directly to the bolt head with a high wattage soldering gun. I have had that work several times.
> 
> (I've also melted stuff several times...) LOL




It seems those Chinamen love their thread locker. The 45cc saws are the only ones I've ever seen with thread lock on the clutch.


----------



## DexterDay

Ended up pulling the A/V mount through and cutting it. 

I have yet to put it in wood, but based on the sound, snap, and overall feel?? This thing is a monster. I know 13 cc is alot. It is almost like comparing an 036/360 to an 046/460. But because it still fits in the same frame? ? I was skeptical. 

Same EVERYTHING fits. The carb boot, plastics, fliter, etc.. it looks exactly like a 45cc Earthquake. But it's 58 cc now


----------



## Philbert

DexterDay said:


> . . . it looks exactly like a 45cc Earthquake. But it's 58 cc now



So, you gonna hustle guys at GTG's now?

Philbert


----------



## Ozhoo

Got my first quake in for repair today. A month old 4518 that died in the cut and would restart but not run. Took a gander at the fuel line and it was ate up. Soft, torn, name it. Replaced all the lines with tygon and it'll be back in the wood tomorrow. I checked my personal quakes and the fuel lines were fine. 

Anyone else seen bad fuel lines on a refurb?


----------



## DexterDay

Stephen C. said:


> very interesting. I have never seen the under plastic details of a 45cc quake before, it does indeed look like my 52cc GIO chicom saw under the plastic. My 52cc saw may already have the longer stroke bottom end, I will have to see if I can find the specs on it. It would be cool if the 58cc top end would bolt on. The choke, start switch and plastic attachment screw locations all look the same on my saw as on the Quake45. I attached pictures so you guys can eyeball the similarities. I don't have a 45cc quake to compare it to.
> View attachment 334341
> View attachment 334342
> View attachment 334343



That's the same as the 45cc model quake, but with bigger bore. The 58cc has a longer stroke and bigger bore. They sell a kit online to upgrade just those parts. (Crank, cyl, piston, etc)

Every component will bolt on your saw from my saw and vise versa. They are the same. Some parts (plastic) is molded different. But the engine cases and the rest of the saw is the same.


----------



## DexterDay

Philbert said:


> So, you gonna hustle guys at GTG's now?
> 
> Philbert



That's the idea......


----------



## DexterDay

Stephen C. said:


> Yes put some 38cc Earthquake stickers on it and have some fun.



May have to peel the 38's off and put them on the 45 (58cc).

Oh and I have yet to put it in wood, because the 58 cc motor has .325 rim on it, but I started it... The sound that comes out of those duals ports?!?! Amazing!! I can hear and feel that this thing will be an animal compared to the 45cc. 

I have an extra factory dual port muffler now. The 58 cc engine came with one. So if someone is interested? Let me know (PM).


----------



## DexterDay

DexterDay said:


> May have to peel the 38's off and put them on the 45 (58cc).
> 
> Oh and I have yet to put it in wood, because the 58 cc motor has .325 rim on it, but I started it... The sound that comes out of those duals ports?!?! Amazing!! I can hear and feel that this thing will be an animal compared to the 45cc.
> 
> I have an extra factory dual port muffler now. The 58 cc engine came with one. So if someone is interested? Let me know (PM).




Oooooh... My 1st dislike.  Thank you


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> that wasn't nice.......perhaps somebody hit the wrong button by mistake?opcorn:


Umm - it think it was you?

That happens a lot!


----------



## milkman

I got my 45 out for the first time today to try it out in wood, big disappointment. Previously I took the muffler apart and then added some additional louvers, adjusted the carb 1 1/2 turns out, throttle response is good from idle. I started cutting on some small dead locust and as soon as I get the the throttle past 3/4 open, it falls on it's face. My first thoughts are to check fuel lines and connections. Any other things to look at if I don't find anything there?


----------



## milkman

I remember now that I read that before, didn't think of that.


----------



## milkman

Stephen C. said:


> I went back and looked, mine is more radical than I recalled.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...thquake-chainsaw.214984/page-108#post-4313722



Wow, 3 turns out sounds weird, don't know of anything else that needs that much, junk carbs or is something else going on? I gutted the muffler on the 38 and it's not like that although I haven't actually counted the turns on that one.


----------



## Chris-PA

My 38cc is nowhere near that, with both screws in the 1-1/4 to 1-1/2 turns range. It is pretty heavily ported, gasket removed, timing advanced and muffler modded. But my muffler mod is not so wide open as I route the exhaust down to the bottom of the muffler and back up. 

Most likely what is happening if the muffler is just drilled right through is that the engine draws oxygen back in through the exhaust port, requiring an increase in fuel from the carb to compensate.


----------



## jteam

Dex, you still got that dual port? You selling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> If it ever warms up I need to pull it down and make sure there isn't something else going on. It runs so incredibly strong I almost hate to mess with it. I may have gone to far with the muffler mod.


I don't know that there is anything wrong with the wide open approach, a lot of people do it that way and saws used to be made that way. As long as you can tune it correctly it doesn't seem like it should harm the engine, but it probably makes it use more fuel. It's just not how I like to do them.


----------



## milkman

milkman said:


> View attachment 324438
> View attachment 324439
> View attachment 324440
> View attachment 324441
> View attachment 324442
> I finally got to the muffler on the 4518, I was able to get it apart with a little heat and a modified screwdriver. I uncrimped the edge and pulled all the guts out, then put it back together and recrimped the edge. I saw someone else made some slots in the face of the muffler with a dremel, I liked it so came up with my own flavor. I put it all back together and fired it up, sounds a lot better, but was way too rich still.
> I don't have a D tool, so I took my DD tool and used the dremel on it and now it will work with both the D and DD screws. Anxious to go stick it in some wood. Will run a while and then remove and paint it with high temp paint.




Took the 45 out again, tried 2 1/2 turns out and finally 3 turns worked, when the mud settles, I'll find some more wood and give it a workout. Thanks for the info.


----------



## milkman

I've heard the "tired of this stuff", my son lives in Hudsonville and he's running the snowblower sometimes twice a day. I delivered once in Cadillac and I imagine that it's worse up that way. I liked traveling across the U P, now that's brutal.


----------



## clemsonfor

I put a new muffler off a gz4000/ryobi copy on my 38cc. These have no cat and just a baffled. I dropped the baffled and opened the from way open. And did not have to mess with the screws. Pulls it on wood fine?. Still 4strokes almost a tad fat still.

This pic is looking straight through it. There is a bit of a turn. It comes out of cylinder and then has to go up about a half inch to line up with the outlet hole. But basically in and out..


Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Lary

psjwi said:


> They do use some kind of thread lock goo on those bolts.
> If you can get at it without melting anything, you could try applying heat directly to the bolt head with a high wattage soldering gun. I have had that work several times.
> 
> (I've also melted stuff several times...) LOL


I have a Weller 2 temp gun and I bet that would work I will have to try it some time. Great idea now getting up a 3:30 am does not seem so wasted after all.


----------



## Jeff Lary

DexterDay said:


> Ended up pulling the A/V mount through and cutting it.
> 
> I have yet to put it in wood, but based on the sound, snap, and overall feel?? This thing is a monster. I know 13 cc is alot. It is almost like comparing an 036/360 to an 046/460. But because it still fits in the same frame? ? I was skeptical.
> 
> Same EVERYTHING fits. The carb boot, plastics, fliter, etc.. it looks exactly like a 45cc Earthquake. But it's 58 cc now
> 
> View attachment 334336
> View attachment 334337
> View attachment 334338
> View attachment 334339
> View attachment 334340


Nice storage place for the saw,...I bet that was the wife's idea hua.


----------



## DexterDay

Nah.. She don't much care. As long as I don't leave a mess. Seeing how they were both clean, it was all good.


----------



## Jeff Lary

Ya we do the same here. I have my saws in the sink when I am re-building one of them.


----------



## clemsonfor

I rebuild carbs in the house, sometimes. If there fresh of the equiptment i get complaints of gas smell. Best to leave them air dry outside then do it in the house later.

But if messing with too much fuel and i dont have latex or nitril gloves on i get gas smell complaints even after washing my hands. I explain that its inmy hands.


----------



## Philbert

I use a lot of kitchen stuff: Rubbermaid containers, cookie sheets, aluminum baking pans, strainers, etc. But they are all garage sale/Goodwill/flea market stuff. Not the same stuff we use for food. 

I try to stay as clear from the kitchen. I do dry chains in the oven though, after cleaning with water based cleaner and rinsed. And the laundry tub does get used, though I try to clear away the clean laundry first.

Philbert


----------



## Jeff Lary

Ok Philbert I gota call ya on that one , You clean your chains,.... come on now fess up,.....you got issues don't ya ?


----------



## Chris-PA

Jeff Lary said:


> Ok Philbert I gota call ya on that one , You clean your chains,.... come on now fess up,.....you got issues don't ya ?


What's wrong with that? If you use chrome wheel polish they get real shiny. You should try it.....


----------



## Jeff Lary

Stop it now if you keep yelling crazy stuff they will come and take you away.


----------



## Chris-PA

Jeff Lary said:


> Stop it now if you keep yelling crazy stuff they will come and take you away.


They did that once but decided to give me back........


----------



## Philbert

Jeff Lary said:


> Ok Philbert I gota call ya on that one , You clean your chains,.... come on now fess up,.....you got issues don't ya ?





Chris-PA said:


> What's wrong with that? If you use chrome wheel polish they get real shiny. You should try it.....



I have several threads on that - look 'em up if interested.

My comments on the kitchen utensils were just to promote family harmony, following up on the comments about chainsaws in the sinks, on the living room furniture, etc.

Philbert


----------



## Chris-PA

Philbert said:


> I have several threads on that - look 'em up if interested.
> 
> My comments on the kitchen utensils were just to promote family harmony, following up on the comments about chainsaws in the sinks, on the living room furniture, etc.
> 
> Philbert


Oh, I remember them. You know I was just bustin' on ya, right?


----------



## naturelover

Some late night Quake abuse!!!

Went cutting yesterday, on the search for some dry wood and some candle wood.

First was just a little too big for the Quake...





But to pull this one up over the bank, had to cut it off where it was buried. Didn't want to pack the 441 down the hill, so broke out the Quake.





The cutting area...




Got that loaded. Too wet for this year, but it being poplar, will be good and dry for next year. Sad part was that people were cutting down live trees in this area, even though there is so much wood available on the ground. It all isn't prime wood, but it all burns. Shame too, as this area will probably eventually be closed if people keep it up. 

Anyway, wasn't having much luck with the candle wood, but as I was leaving, I found a fallen pine.

No saw pictures though, as it was a real mess overhead. The 441 was used for this one as I didn't want to be under there for any longer than necessary. Even though it appeared stable, one of those cases where you look up instead of where you're cutting.





All went well though. Some well placed cuts, and a quick retreat out the escape path got it on the ground without incident.

All of which led to...


----------



## naturelover

It was getting dark, and the chain was dull on the Quake. so I broke out the 10-10s to make the candles. But with the outside dawg, it was just too hard to noodle with, couldn't get it to dawg into the cut.

So went and sharpened, refueled and topped off the bar oil with some vegetable oil. Thought I'd try it and see. Also removed the clutch cover and fitted bar with washers and bolts to keep it from clogging. Be sure to stay well out the path of flying clutch parts or chain if doing it this way, but works really well.  









Still have a couple left to cut, and no smoking or anything from the vegetable/bar oil mix. It's probably low enough for straight vegetable oil now, so will see how that does.


----------



## Chris-PA

I've switched to straight canola oil for everything now. No issues so far. The saws stay much cleaner.


----------



## naturelover

Cool. I like the thoughts of it as its a lot cheaper than bio-oil, though I don't go through enough to really make a difference. 

I had heard about canola oil, but the vegetable oil was cheaper, so thought I'd try it. I'll run some canola oil next time and see if there is any difference. Still over half the price of the Stihl BioPlus.

Did you have to turn your oiler down or anything due to its thinner viscosity?


----------



## Chris-PA

naturelover said:


> Cool. I like the thoughts of it as its a lot cheaper than bio-oil, though I don't go through enough to really make a difference.
> 
> I had heard about canola oil, but the vegetable oil was cheaper, so thought I'd try it. I'll run some canola oil next time and see if there is any difference. Still over half the price of the Stihl BioPlus.
> 
> Did you have to turn your oiler down or anything due to its thinner viscosity?


I haven't really had to do anything different. It is thinner and has no tackifier additives, so I assume it flings off the bar more easily, but the chains always seems well oiled and I have not seen any problems. The less tacky oil is what makes it easier to clean the saw, as it blows off with the air hose much better.


----------



## Philbert

I heard something that if you leave your saw un-used for a while (?) that the vegetable oils can harden in the tanks or lines. Not sure if the type of oil makes a big difference, how long, etc. But saw at least one recommendation that if you are going to put the saw away for a while, to drain the vegetable oil and to run some standard oil through the oil pup.

Philbert


----------



## Chris-PA

Philbert said:


> I heard something that if you leave your saw un-used for a while (?) that the vegetable oils can harden in the tanks or lines. Not sure if the type of oil makes a big difference, how long, etc. But saw at least one recommendation that if you are going to put the saw away for a while, to drain the vegetable oil and to run some standard oil through the oil pup.
> 
> Philbert


For saws I knew I was not going to use for a while I was mixing standard bar oil in with it. I've mostly stopped with that and have yet to see any problems, nor with cold temperatures, but I'm still a bit leery of long term storage. It makes sense that bio oils may break down over time. I have too many saws to use now, and am thinking about setting some aside - getting some canned fuel and standard bar oil and flushing both systems out.


----------



## Brink79

Not sure I get it - Seems easy enough to put the tarp down and cut up the corn since they look like cute little logs and you probably would use a less than perfectly sharp chain to maximize the slurry. But how do you squeeze the oil out with the saw and which squeezes out more the 38, 41, or 45? Also who holds the cobs or are you fellas creating a jig?


----------



## Brian B.

Haven't viewed this thread in some time now. Both my CS45/18's are doing well, broke the bar tensioning little bit being stupid.. (On one saw) it's on order, be here soon. (So much for the parts being difficult to find- took all of 10 minutes online)

Ok I'll come out with it- these little saws are a pleasure- I am so very happy with both, one seems to have a weaker clutch than the other but it's not a show stopper in any way- I'm just aware of it.

So I checked back in mostly to see if the one fella got the sleeper 58/45-18 saw completed yet, looks like he's getting close. 

So these saws have been so good it had me EVEN MORE curious about its relatives, there are many more/ larger displacement saws out there. If you search a simple google image search it will get you there, or go to Alibaba and just start searching chainsaws. There are saws from well... 38/41/45 cc, then 52/58cc of course, then I believe 62/64, 68 cc, 72 cc, 92 cc, and 105 cc. All with ehh- kinda sorta the same design as our beloved Quakes.

So I started a thread inquiring about the truly BIG 105 cc chinky dinky saws and was hammered for it- plenty of the typical posts you would expect... Since then I have researched them some more. If I were to finally settle on a larger saw for my firewood cutting I would probably lean towards the "CraftTop 72cc" (MS381)... But I don't see them anywhere ACTUALLY FOR SALE in the US.
The closest "approaching large-ish" cc saw I see is ebay- it's a Chusky 62cc 20" (says TimberPro down the bar). It's $166.26 plus $58.20 shipping. ($224.46)

(Now for pure output for the dollar- well since these EQ4518 deals are finished... Ebay has the DevonPro 22" 58cc saw to your door for $140, that's not a bad deal really, considering the good service these EQ's have given me) 

(I'm assuming the CS4518 deal is kaput- LOL, anyone picked any up under $60 lately... Boy that was really something!)


----------



## jteam

Couple 38's on eBay recently for a buy it now price of $55. That's with free shipping of course. Got my 45 for $56 but that was on auction a couple months back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian B.

jteam said:


> Couple 38's on eBay recently for a buy it now price of $55. That's with free shipping of course. Got my 45 for $56 but that was on auction a couple months back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I did see the 38's.. If the 45's went up again I want ... JUST ONE MORE, LOL


----------



## Chris-PA

Brian B. said:


> Haven't viewed this thread in some time now. Both my CS45/18's are doing well, broke the bar tensioning little bit being stupid.. (On one saw) it's on order, be here soon. (So much for the parts being difficult to find- took all of 10 minutes online)
> 
> Ok I'll come out with it- these little saws are a pleasure- I am so very happy with both, one seems to have a weaker clutch than the other but it's not a show stopper in any way- I'm just aware of it.
> 
> So I checked back in mostly to see if the one fella got the sleeper 58/45-18 saw completed yet, looks like he's getting close.
> 
> So these saws have been so good it had me EVEN MORE curious about its relatives, there are many more/ larger displacement saws out there. If you search a simple google image search it will get you there, or go to Alibaba and just start searching chainsaws. There are saws from well... 38/41/45 cc, then 52/58cc of course, then I believe 62/64, 68 cc, 72 cc, 92 cc, and 105 cc. All with ehh- kinda sorta the same design as our beloved Quakes.
> 
> So I started a thread inquiring about the truly BIG 105 cc chinky dinky saws and was hammered for it- plenty of the typical posts you would expect... Since then I have researched them some more. If I were to finally settle on a larger saw for my firewood cutting I would probably lean towards the "CraftTop 72cc" (MS381)... But I don't see them anywhere ACTUALLY FOR SALE in the US.
> The closest "approaching large-ish" cc saw I see is ebay- it's a Chusky 62cc 20" (says TimberPro down the bar). It's $166.26 plus $58.20 shipping. ($224.46)
> 
> (Now for pure output for the dollar- well since these EQ4518 deals are finished... Ebay has the DevonPro 22" 58cc saw to your door for $140, that's not a bad deal really, considering the good service these EQ's have given me)
> 
> (I'm assuming the CS4518 deal is kaput- LOL, anyone picked any up under $60 lately... Boy that was really something!)


Well I just did that - here is my adventure: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/porting-a-chinese-g621-clone.253359/ 

I stayed away from the larger derivatives of the Zenoah G5000 series saws (and the 45cc Earthquake) due to carb size limitations. The original design used a WT series carb and they just don't get big enough for saws in the 58cc and up range IMO. It does not appear that the clones have carbs that are enlarged but I am not sure about that in all cases.


----------



## milkman

Brian B. said:


> Haven't viewed this thread in some time now. Both my CS45/18's are doing well, broke the bar tensioning little bit being stupid.. (On one saw) it's on order, be here soon. (So much for the parts being difficult to find- took all of 10 minutes online)



I haven't broke any of the tensioners, but I did replace the original with the tensioner that fits the Ryobi 45 or the Redmax GS3800AVS, that adjusts through the bar cover. Makes it a lot easier to adjust and will work on the CS38 and the CS45 and is about $12 with shipping.


----------



## Chris-PA

milkman said:


> I haven't broke any of the tensioners, but I did replace the original with the tensioner that fits the Ryobi 45 or the Redmax GS3800AVS, that adjusts through the bar cover. Makes it a lot easier to adjust and will work on the CS38 and the CS45 and is about $12 with shipping.


I have one, but I actually like the conventional tensioner screws on the inside - you can remove the cover without slacking the bar.


----------



## Brian B.

milkman said:


> I haven't broke any of the tensioners, but I did replace the original with the tensioner that fits the Ryobi 45 or the Redmax GS3800AVS, that adjusts through the bar cover. Makes it a lot easier to adjust and will work on the CS38 and the CS45 and is about $12 with shipping.


I was doing google image searches trying to find MY part, I stumbled across your image of your part- but I don't recall seeing any images of the setup installed on the saw- did you have any here,- so I can get a better idea of how it worked out.


----------



## milkman

It's very simple to figure out, just remove the original adjuster and the new one mounts in the clutch cover, there's already an access hole in the cover for the screwdriver.


----------



## Scoutillac

Well, I got mine in some wood. I guess they are ok for what they are, but even my 026 with a bad carb out cuts this POS.


----------



## DexterDay

Anyone have a nice 16" bar and chain setup on a 45 cc Earthquake? I have a .325 rum on mine now and I am looking to drop to a 16" bar and chain. 

Just looking for what other people have on their own saws.


----------



## MasterMech

DexterDay said:


> Anyone have a nice 16" bar and chain setup on a 45 cc Earthquake? I have a .325 rum on mine now and I am looking to drop to a 16" bar and chain.
> 
> Just looking for what other people have on their own saws.


I have a Husqvarna small mount 16" on my 45cc. Even tho mine is still 3/8"P, the same bar is available in .325". It looks and feels pretty good, pretty cheap too. I can snap a pic later today if you want.


----------



## jteam

Scoutillac said:


> Well, I got mine in some wood. I guess they are ok for what they are, but even my 026 with a bad carb out cuts this POS.



Scout, which saw you have, the 45, 41, or 38?

Maybe post up that POS for sale. Some of us like em and need another.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian B.

jteam said:


> Scout, which saw you have, the 45, 41, or 38?
> 
> Maybe post up that POS for sale. Some of us like em and need another.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1, mine cuts great, muff modd only, no carb adjustments, running pro chain... What's not to love, see wood, cut wood.. Even with the chains I'm under $150/160 for TWO 45cc saws.


----------



## Brian B.

milkman said:


> It's very simple to figure out, just remove the original adjuster and the new one mounts in the clutch cover, there's already an access hole in the cover for the screwdriver.



I may just order your setup then, for my second saw, it does seem like it would be handy.


----------



## Scoutillac

jteam said:


> Scout, which saw you have, the 45, 41, or 38?
> 
> Maybe post up that POS for sale. Some of us like em and need another.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 3 of the 45's, gonna keep them for gardening and clean up at my cabin.


----------



## clemsonfor

Brian B. said:


> Haven't viewed this thread in some time now. Both my CS45/18's are doing well, broke the bar tensioning little bit being stupid.. (On one saw) it's on order, be here soon. (So much for the parts being difficult to find- took all of 10 minutes online)
> 
> Ok I'll come out with it- these little saws are a pleasure- I am so very happy with both, one seems to have a weaker clutch than the other but it's not a show stopper in any way- I'm just aware of it.
> 
> So I checked back in mostly to see if the one fella got the sleeper 58/45-18 saw completed yet, looks like he's getting close.
> 
> So these saws have been so good it had me EVEN MORE curious about its relatives, there are many more/ larger displacement saws out there. If you search a simple google image search it will get you there, or go to Alibaba and just start searching chainsaws. There are saws from well... 38/41/45 cc, then 52/58cc of course, then I believe 62/64, 68 cc, 72 cc, 92 cc, and 105 cc. All with ehh- kinda sorta the same design as our beloved Quakes.
> 
> So I started a thread inquiring about the truly BIG 105 cc chinky dinky saws and was hammered for it- plenty of the typical posts you would expect... Since then I have researched them some more. If I were to finally settle on a larger saw for my firewood cutting I would probably lean towards the "CraftTop 72cc" (MS381)... But I don't see them anywhere ACTUALLY FOR SALE in the US.
> The closest "approaching large-ish" cc saw I see is ebay- it's a Chusky 62cc 20" (says TimberPro down the bar). It's $166.26 plus $58.20 shipping. ($224.46)
> 
> (Now for pure output for the dollar- well since these EQ4518 deals are finished... Ebay has the DevonPro 22" 58cc saw to your door for $140, that's not a bad deal really, considering the good service these EQ's have given me)
> 
> (I'm assuming the CS4518 deal is kaput- LOL, anyone picked any up under $60 lately... Boy that was really something!)


I bought a 4518 off the website for the $55 so it was $49 with the discount. And bought more of the 38cc for the $49 in the "as is" condition. Two of the 38s and the 45 look brand new with new bars.


As to the veggie oil that stuff solidify s around freezing how are y'all using it?

Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jteam

clemsonfor said:


> I bought a 4518 off the website for the $55 so it was $49 with the discount. And bought more of the 38cc for the $49 in the "as is" condition. Two of the 38s and the 45 look brand new with new bars.
> 
> 
> As to the veggie oil that stuff solidify s around freezing how are y'all using it?
> 
> Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk




Tried it in my Homelite and then let it sit 6 months of more. What a mess, had to drain and clean the oil tank, clean the bar etc. The stuff was thicker than bearing grease. Almost like pine sap. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

clemsonfor said:


> As to the veggie oil that stuff solidify s around freezing how are y'all using it?


I've switched to canola oil and am having no freezing o thickening issues at all.


----------



## KiwiKen

I'm a latecomer so my apologies. 

Two questions:

1. What is an Earthquake saw? Also what is a Hurricane saw? 

2. These Chinese saws - can they run on 50:1 Stihl mix?


----------



## clemsonfor

Earthquake is a chinese saw built for the Artisam (american) company and sold here. There sold at like lowes and HD and the company DR power equiptment sells it as thier chainsaw. It was sold at sears and Meynards. It is basically identical to all the other chinese saws and there copies of Redmax saws. There fun and were getting them on the cheap. They actually are reliable and fun, start easier than most poulans i have touched and can cut with a simple muffler modd.

And yes you can run them on any oil at 50:1. Thats the ratio that the saw says to use but like most here we are not running any less than 40:1 in most cases i would think. I currently am running 32:1 in mine but may switch back to 40:1?????

I am running syn oil in it now from Baileys but will run Belray next batch.


----------



## Philbert

clemsonfor said:


> There fun and were getting them on the cheap.



Key point of the this thread is that people were getting the 'customer returned' saws off of eBay for $30 - $40 shipped - they were a 'no-lose' saw to play with. Not necessarily worth the $150 retail price.

Philbert


----------



## clemsonfor

Yep I would not pay that price. The last 4518 I bought was $49 shipped to me. I bought it from the company a few weeks ago. Kicked it down the road for $110. I have two 3814 left that I paid $49 a piece shipped .

Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian B.

jteam said:


> Tried it in my Homelite and then let it sit 6 months of more. What a mess, had to drain and clean the oil tank, clean the bar etc. The stuff was thicker than bearing grease. Almost like pine sap.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read this and thought I would comment and didn't. For a while I was using veg oil on my baitcaster reel fishing line.. Very lightly. It leaves heavy residue over time, (on reels anyway) if a logger or a daily cuter/ arborist used it daily, yeah- fine, but occasional cutters like this goofball,... Likely leave a lot of unwanted residue- and buildup.


----------



## Brian B.

KiwiKen said:


> I'm a latecomer so my apologies.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. What is an Earthquake saw? Also what is a Hurricane saw?
> 
> 2. These Chinese saws - can they run on 50:1 Stihl mix?



(They kick ass.. AFTER you open up the muff..)


----------



## Brian B.

clemsonfor said:


> Earthquake is a chinese saw built for the Artisam (american) company and sold here. There sold at like lowes and HD and the company DR power equiptment sells it as thier chainsaw. It was sold at sears and Meynards. It is basically identical to all the other chinese saws and there copies of Redmax saws. There fun and were getting them on the cheap. They actually are reliable and fun, start easier than most poulans i have touched and can cut with a simple muffler modd.
> 
> And yes you can run them on any oil at 50:1. Thats the ratio that the saw says to use but like most here we are not running any less than 40:1 in most cases i would think. I currently am running 32:1 in mine but may switch back to 40:1?????
> 
> I am running syn oil in it now from Baileys but will run Belray next batch.



If I could add, Blue Max, if you have seen Blue Max in the stores.... Literally THE SAME TOOL


----------



## Brian B.

Stephen C. said:


> View attachment 340074
> View attachment 340075
> View attachment 340076
> 
> this is an earthquake chainsaw. They are a hoot. The wood doesn't seem to know that they are a POS non strato gas hog.


Gas hog? Hmmm, mines killer and sips the fuel.. (Now you have me wondering if I'm lean LOL)


----------



## Brian B.

Philbert said:


> Key point of the this thread is that people were getting the 'customer returned' saws off of eBay for $30 - $40 shipped - they were a 'no-lose' saw to play with. Not necessarily worth the $150 retail price.
> 
> Ahh, but IF, I say IF.. You were in the position of ABSOLUTELY needing a good NEW firewood saw, would you pay that over say a $105 Poulan PP3314?- and I'm not a snob, I love the Poulans/Craftsman saws- they are fine IMO...
> 
> I WOULD NOT have a problem paying that price now that I know they are cool little saws, my 45's I'm so tickled with!
> 
> Philbert


----------



## Brian B.

I considered a 38cc for limbing but (if I remember/ hell I'm drinking if I'm honest.. Obamas are the problem..  )

The 38's weight k&n comparison to the 45's- essentially no difference...


----------



## Brian B.

I'm referring to listed saw weights off the EQ site, don't recall what they were, but the listed weights were very close.


----------



## Brian B.

Google suggests 13.6 lbs- don't know how accurate that is

Assuming it is accurate, the 38cc is 75% the weight of the 45cc, hmm, 

Dunno, that leaning over limbing does get to you


----------



## Steve NW WI

Weight wise, there's no way it's 13+ lbs for a 45. I don't have a good scale, but "feelslike" just a touch heavier than my Dolmar 420, like less than a 1/2 lb heavier - could be just balance causing it to feel that way.

My Quake has been sitting in the corner, waiting for winter to die down so I could go find some wood for it to chew on. Hope that will happen this weekend. Gonna have a try stock first, then see the differences when I go to "good" chain, then MM, and give my stack exhaust a try.

Apparently, though, my 420 scares the piss out of it when the lights are off. It leaves a lot to be desired in the holding bar oil in the tank department. It was suggested earlier in the thread that it might have been seeping from the area behind the bar, but that was disassembled and cleaned the first time I looked at it, so it's coming from somewhere. I'll have to find out where next time I tear it down. For now, it's gonna get a cardboard diaper.


----------



## KiwiKen

Philbert said:


> Key point of the this thread is that people were getting the 'customer returned' saws off of eBay for $30 - $40 shipped - they were a 'no-lose' saw to play with. Not necessarily worth the $150 retail price.



Aha! Thanks for that. I thought someone was selling Chinese saws at what appeared to be a very cheap price. $50 is pennies and nothing in New Zealand or Australia comes close in price. More like $200 plus -which is still very reasonable. 

I'd quite like one to play with.


----------



## dff110

Steve NW WI said:


> Weight wise, there's no way it's 13+ lbs for a 45. I don't have a good scale, but "feelslike" just a touch heavier than my Dolmar 420, like less than a 1/2 lb heavier - could be just balance causing it to feel that way.
> 
> My Quake has been sitting in the corner, waiting for winter to die down so I could go find some wood for it to chew on. Hope that will happen this weekend. Gonna have a try stock first, then see the differences when I go to "good" chain, then MM, and give my stack exhaust a try.
> 
> Apparently, though, my 420 scares the piss out of it when the lights are off. It leaves a lot to be desired in the holding bar oil in the tank department. It was suggested earlier in the thread that it might have been seeping from the area behind the bar, but that was disassembled and cleaned the first time I looked at it, so it's coming from somewhere. I'll have to find out where next time I tear it down. For now, it's gonna get a cardboard diaper.



All 4 of the 45cc's I bought leaked oil. Never had a problem with the 38cc. The oil leaks from around the rubber grommet to goes into the oil tank. Remove the clutch (use heat, it's locktited on) remove plastic cover over the oil pump, remove oil pump, and use pliers to pull grommet out of the tank. Cleaned everything up and used yahma bond on the gromet, and while I had it apart I put some sealant on the input and output hoses to the oil pump as well. 

I left it sit for a day, to let the sealant set up. Then filled the bar oil tank, it's been sitting there for a week with no leaks. Just need time to put it back together and get it running. I still haven't put a 45cc in wood, wanted to fix the oil leaks, and do the muff mod before any cutting.


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> dunno...I don't have a 45, this is what a 38 weighs
> View attachment 340198


I'm surprised it weighs that much - you sure it's empty? It is based on the G3800 which should be almost a pound lighter. I'm sure the case parts are aluminum rather than magnesium, but it is such a small case that it can't make much of a difference.


----------



## Brink79

Chris-PA said:


> I'm surprised it weighs that much - you sure it's empty? It is based on the G3800 which should be almost a pound lighter. I'm sure the case parts are aluminum rather than magnesium, but it is such a small case that it can't make much of a difference.



The PDF manuals can be downloaded and contain the specifications including the weight.
The 3816 weight is stated as 9.26 lbs.
The 4518 weight is stated as 12.78 lbs.

Dry weight (without guide bar and chain,
empty tanks.


http://www.chainsawsdirect.com/manuals/earthquakecs4518manual_2.pdf

http://www.getearthquake.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?params=CS3816*108&tab=docs


----------



## Chris-PA

Brink79 said:


> The PDF manuals can be downloaded and contain the specifications including the weight.
> The 3816 weight is stated as 9.26 lbs.
> The 4518 weight is stated as 12.78 lbs.
> 
> Dry weight (without guide bar and chain,
> empty tanks.
> 
> 
> http://www.chainsawsdirect.com/manuals/earthquakecs4518manual_2.pdf
> 
> http://www.getearthquake.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?params=CS3816*108&tab=docs


Thanks - the G3800 was listed as 9.2lbs too.


----------



## jteam

Brian B. said:


> I read this and thought I would comment and didn't. For a while I was using veg oil on my baitcaster reel fishing line.. Very lightly. It leaves heavy residue over time, (on reels anyway) if a logger or a daily cuter/ arborist used it daily, yeah- fine, but occasional cutters like this goofball,... Likely leave a lot of unwanted residue- and buildup.



Ok, so I'm not a logger, but someone asked for experiences and I gave mine. So I ask, why goofball?

Didn't see where this was a "pro only" forum, yet one with folks that have a common interest in chainsaws. I have learned a lot here and shared some as well. Heck I wouldn't have even bought the two quakes without the info I have gotten here. 

Back when I used the vegi oil I only had a husky and the homelite. I sure as heck won't gonna experiment with the husky. For that matter, I wouldn't run the crap in my quakes either. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian B.

dff110 said:


> All 4 of the 45cc's I bought leaked oil. Never had a problem with the 38cc. The oil leaks from around the rubber grommet to goes into the oil tank. Remove the clutch (use heat, it's locktited on) remove plastic cover over the oil pump, remove oil pump, and use pliers to pull grommet out of the tank. Cleaned everything up and used yahma bond on the gromet, and while I had it apart I put some sealant on the input and output hoses to the oil pump as well.
> 
> I left it sit for a day, to let the sealant set up. Then filled the bar oil tank, it's been sitting there for a week with no leaks. Just need time to put it back together and get it running. I still haven't put a 45cc in wood, wanted to fix the oil leaks, and do the muff mod before any cutting.



How can you tell if it cuts better after the muff mod if you don't cut in stock form first?


----------



## Brian B.

jteam said:


> Ok, so I'm not a logger, but someone asked for experiences and I gave mine. So I ask, why goofball?
> 
> Didn't see where this was a "pro only" forum, yet one with folks that have a common interest in chainsaws. I have learned a lot here and shared some as well. Heck I wouldn't have even bought the two quakes without the info I have gotten here.
> 
> Back when I used the vegi oil I only had a husky and the homelite. I sure as heck won't gonna experiment with the husky. For that matter, I wouldn't run the crap in my quakes either.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking you thought I was calling you the goofball.. No, that was me in the example,... I cut at best occasionally,... IE, goofball. You have seen my avatar correct?, LOL..


----------



## Brian B.

Sorry to hear a few Quakers are leaky here, not a deal beaker for me though.. I mean if either of mine leaked. I don't set my saws on the kitchen counter so it's casual. 

Why didn't I buy two more?


----------



## jteam

Brian B. said:


> I'm thinking you thought I was calling you the goofball.. No, that was me in the example,... I cut at best occasionally,... IE, goofball. You have seen my avatar correct?, LOL..



Ok, I misunderstood you. No harm, no foul. I'm not an everyday cutter either. That's why my saw sat up long enough to gel up with vegi. If I ever do it again, I'll clean it up after I'm done, or just use bar oil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dff110

Brian B. said:


> How can you tell if it cuts better after the muff mod if you don't cut in stock form first?



I ran my 38cc quake before and after, and have seen the difference. Also, I bought 4 of the 45cc saws, 3 I had sold before I bought them. Only one guy wanted me to do the muffler mod, so the other two just had a slot put in the carb screws, and tuned in some wood. 

And why would I want to run a saw and get it all dirty just to tear it apart?


----------



## Chris-PA

jteam said:


> Ok, I misunderstood you. No harm, no foul. I'm not an everyday cutter either. That's why my saw sat up long enough to gel up with vegi. If I ever do it again, I'll clean it up after I'm done, or just use bar oil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of oil did you use? I'm using canola and have seen no gelling or freezing yet.


----------



## jteam

It was clean used vegetable oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

jteam said:


> It was clean used vegetable oil.


Well, I am no expert but canola oil is produced from rape seed, and may well have different characteristics from others. Also, it is possible likely that heating changes the characteristics. Some bio-oils have pretty impressive properties, such as castor oil.


----------



## jteam

Yeh, I wondered if the oil being used previously had any effect on its properties. It lubed great while running, but a little thin. Smelled like French fries when the bar warmed up good, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyrpa

I had to do it! So....I picked up a 3814 on eBay for $37 to my door. It was lightly used, with a small nick on the bar, but no wear. I fueled it up and ran it through an 18" fresh-cut red oak log. It bogged when leaned on and it also seemed that the clutch was slipping when I loaded it. So, I went directly to the basement and disassembled the plastic, and decided to first do a muffler mod. I looked at some of the jobs previously posted, and decided to do it the a differently. I know how pics are loved, so here's the story:
First, I used my ox-acetylene torch to heat, and used a sacrificial small screwdriver to unpeel the crimp.




I separated the housing, and then used the screwdriver to lever the baffle out.


And it's apart.


----------



## deputyrpa

That's a nasty piece of brillo there! It's gotta come out.
A Dremel and a cutting wheel


There's enough of a gap between the baffle and the brillo cage to cut the spot welds.


And it's removed.


A little more heat to stretch the baffle port.


----------



## deputyrpa

Now to attack the front side exhaust port hood scoop. I torched the spot weld on the top side and smacked them with a utility chisel.


I bent the scoop up and cut off the top side "foot".


Then I heated it and straightened its curve, and checked for clearance with the baffle.


----------



## deputyrpa

Now for the front side exhaust ports.
The Dremel, with the cut-off wheel worn down to size, is perfect to cut two more slits 5/16ths of an inch apart.


Almost perfect.


More heat and the sacrificial screwdriver was used to open them at the appropriate matching angle.


----------



## deputyrpa

Now for reassembly. Some cherry-red heat and a small knocking hammer


Finished off with a squeeze in the vise


And it's done!


How did I do?


----------



## jteam

Nice work Deputy, I did my front ports similar and preferred the stock like appearance. I like the idea if opening the crimp, too bad my porta torch tanks were empty . I coulda saved a ton of stitch welding doing it your way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

I've noticed a strange characteristic of my CS3816, in that is seems to take a _really_ long time to warm up before it will really run properly. Prior to that it's a dog, doesn’t want to rev and acts like it's too rich. So I decided to take a look at the ignition module. I noticed it is very similar to the GZ4000/GZ400/Ryobi 10532 design, but just a little different:


So I swapped one in. It didn't start at all. Popped a couple of times and tried to remove my fingers, but that's it. So I looked at the flywheels, and sure enough they are keyed quite differently:


I have no idea what the advance curve looks like, but it works great in the larger saws, so why not! I put it in and it started right up.

And behaved exactly like it always did! LOL.


----------



## Chris-PA

Next I pulled the carb off and cleaned it up. I removed the choke plate and used a small file to remove the casting ridge in the venturi, and lowered the metering arm a little bit. That did help some. In truth I think I raised the exhaust a bit more than I should have, and I really should make a mandrel and cut the bottom of the jug. But really, it works OK and no matter what I do it will still get spanked by its larger strato brothers, so I'll probably leave it alone.



It's not really quite as bad as it seems there. That is a hard 15" white ash crotch, which is a bit too much for it. I will probably be removing the 17" bar and putting a 16" back on.


----------



## deputyrpa

That saw is honking right along! Not bad. I like the way my 38 pulls the 14" bar.

You mentioned raising the exhaust. I assume you ported it? By how much. I want to try my hand at it, but I have only a tidbit of knowledge on how to do it correctly.


----------



## Chris-PA

deputyrpa said:


> That saw is honking right along! Not bad. I like the way my 38 pulls the 14" bar.
> 
> You mentioned raising the exhaust. I assume you ported it? By how much. I want to try my hand at it, but I have only a tidbit of knowledge on how to do it correctly.


A 14" might be just right, but I don't have any. I have several of those "Tiger" branded 16" bars with 9-tooth tip sprockets from Baileys, which I think it what will go on it.

The port durations were:
Exhaust = 151
Intake = 157
Transfer = 110

The squish is 0.030" after removal of the base gasket. The exhaust is not really raised that far, but you need to conserve all the compression you can.


Here you can just see the remains of the ridge in the top of the exhaust port:





It really is a very nice saw to use, it's just that I have several of the strato 40cc GZ4000-based saws which are the same chassis with a lot more power.

Oh, and that was TriLink safety chain. Very sharp, and it is the newer type with smaller radius cutters, but still.


----------



## Steve NW WI

I tried out my 4518 today for the first time. Bone stock - just sharpened the trashed safety chain it came with, otherwise straight out of the box.

- It was a little rich, but not bad. I'd leave it there at least for a few tanks for breakin.

- Doggy, remember no mods whatsoever yet. I'm sure a MM will help, also getting the rings seated, etc. will gain some.
- Clutch sucks. It stalls with the least bit of pressure applied. Unless there's an easy cheap fix, this is gonna keep me from bothering with it any more. I'll just put it on the shelf till someone needs a loaner saw.

It did pop on the 2nd pull from prime, and was up and running on the 4th pull.


----------



## MasterMech

Steve NW WI said:


> - Clutch sucks. It stalls with the least bit of pressure applied. Unless there's an easy cheap fix, this is gonna keep me from bothering with it any more. I'll just put it on the shelf till someone needs a loaner saw.


It ain't the clutch. The motor really is that anemic. Fix the power issue and the clutch problem disappears. 

You should see the exhaust port, shamefully small for a 45 cc.


----------



## Chris-PA

Steve NW WI said:


> I tried out my 4518 today for the first time. Bone stock - just sharpened the trashed safety chain it came with, otherwise straight out of the box.
> 
> - It was a little rich, but not bad. I'd leave it there at least for a few tanks for breakin.
> 
> - Doggy, remember no mods whatsoever yet. I'm sure a MM will help, also getting the rings seated, etc. will gain some.
> - Clutch sucks. It stalls with the least bit of pressure applied. Unless there's an easy cheap fix, this is gonna keep me from bothering with it any more. I'll just put it on the shelf till someone needs a loaner saw.
> 
> It did pop on the 2nd pull from prime, and was up and running on the 4th pull.


It's the same clutch as on all the RedMax GZ4000 varients, of which I have several and have never had one slip. So if it is slipping take a look at it as there must be something amiss, it's not an inherent problem in the design. It is a 3-shoe clutch.

It's probably the saw bogging - it is amazingly choked up stock.


----------



## deputyrpa

Chris-PA said:


> It's the same clutch as on all the RedMax GZ4000 varients, of which I have several and have never had one slip. So if it is slipping take a look at it as there must be something amiss, it's not an inherent problem in the design. It is a 3-shoe clutch.
> 
> It's probably the saw bogging - it is amazingly choked up stock.



Take a look at my MM post on page 153 to see what the 38cc muffler looks like inside. The cat was so dense I had a hard time blowing though it. It runs so much better with the muffler opened up I may not even port it. I took the rakers down several swipes to get some more bite, and it really spits some chips now. It'll be my tractor and excavator saw for sure....I don't want to run over my 335XPT again!


----------



## deputyrpa

Stephen C. said:


> very nice mod. I will give it a try on my next one. I did my first one fast and easy, just by-past the cat and left it in place. Yours looks much nicer.


 BTW - I'm good friends with WSJchester on this site, who I think you sold an Earthquake to last year. Despite a long hiatus from this site, I remember your wife was about to have hip surgery. I hope it turned out well.


----------



## Steve NW WI

I'll give the muff mod a shot. It's got it's hands full to impress me though, in a 14" chunk of red oak, my de-catted but otherwise stock 420 Dolmar was well under half the time it took the 'Quake to bog its way through it.


----------



## MasterMech

Steve NW WI said:


> I'll give the muff mod a shot. It's got it's hands full to impress me though, in a 14" chunk of red oak, my de-catted but otherwise stock 420 Dolmar was well under half the time it took the 'Quake to bog its way through it.


The difference between my stock 4518 and the one I ported was amazing. The muff modded and ported quake was faster than a 025 in 12" black locust and the quake was pulling PM chain. (RS on the 025)


----------



## deputyrpa

MasterMech said:


> The difference between my stock 4518 and the one I ported was amazing. The muff modded and ported quake was faster than a 025 in 12" black locust and the quake was pulling PM chain. (RS on the 025)



Did you do both intake and exhaust? Widened and lowered? I may do it, but I haven't decided yet. I'll butcher my lil Poulan 3816 first for practice.


----------



## Chris-PA

Steve NW WI said:


> I'll give the muff mod a shot. It's got it's hands full to impress me though, in a 14" chunk of red oak, my de-catted but otherwise stock 420 Dolmar was well under half the time it took the 'Quake to bog its way through it.


You'll probably want to pull the base gasket too.


----------



## MasterMech

deputyrpa said:


> Did you do both intake and exhaust? Widened and lowered? I may do it, but I haven't decided yet. I'll butcher my lil Poulan 3816 first for practice.


Dive right in. I pulled the base gasket and it STILL had over .040" left in the squish band. Widened the exhaust a LOT, and slightly enlarged the intake. If I still had it I would have raised the exhaust considerably and cut the base, as it was blowing 200psi with just the base gasket out. Probably would have raised the transfers a tad too to compensate for the cylinder sitting lower by .040"


----------



## deputyrpa

MasterMech said:


> Dive right in. I pulled the base gasket and it STILL had over .040" left in the squish band. Widened the exhaust a LOT, and slightly enlarged the intake. If I still had it I would have raised the exhaust considerably and cut the base, as it was blowing 200psi with just the base gasket out. Probably would have raised the transfers a tad too to compensate for the cylinder sitting lower by .040"



I dove in to the P3816. It's got plastic, slide-in transfer ports, a bead of silicone for a gasket and really small intake and exhaust ports. Pics soon.


----------



## MasterMech

deputyrpa said:


> I dove in to the P3816. It's got plastic, slide-in transfer ports, a bead of silicone for a gasket and really small intake and exhaust ports. Pics soon.


Cool. Would like to see the pics. I have a 38 and a 41 cc just waiting for me to get the itch.


----------



## rw48

How exactly do you modify the exhaust. I get the impression you drill or widen the muffler. Or are you working on the ports.
Just starting on doing my own work.
Thank you.


----------



## deputyrpa

rw48 said:


> How exactly do you modify the exhaust. I get the impression you drill or widen the muffler. Or are you working on the ports.
> Just starting on doing my own work.
> Thank you.


see my thread "Practice Poulan"


----------



## deputyrpa

Well, I dissected my Earthquake. I noticed that the piston and the top of the jug had some carbon buildup. Probably from the cheesy spark plug it came with. I got an NGK BPMR7A to stick in it. When I cleaned the piston, I also noticed that the top was not smooth, but mottled (sorry, no pic). I hope they come that way, and that mine isn't defective, because I finished done modding it. I cleaned it up, widened the exhaust and the intake ports, and reassembled it without the base gasket. The squish with the base gasket was 0.042, and with RTV it should be about 0.020 or so. It was pumping 155 psi before the mod. I'm waiting for cure, and will check the compression cold, and finish assembly tomorrow. I had already done a muffler mod.

Has anyone cut slits in the double d carb screws? If so, did you cut through the housing that surrounds them, or cut the housing back to expose the heads? Thanks.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I used foreceps to get them out, then cut slots.


----------



## diggers_dad

Unbelievable! This is the thread that won't die about the saw that won't die. I still have my first 38 cc and run it occasionally. It hasn't let me down yet.

DD


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah, I had a ryobi 10532, It had those darn screws. I really liked that little saw, probably shouldn't have let it go. But oh well.


----------



## Rogviler

deputyrpa said:


> When I cleaned the piston, I also noticed that the top was not smooth, but mottled (sorry, no pic). I hope they come that way, and that mine isn't defective, because I finished done modding it.



I noticed that as well. Mine had a little bit of casting flash that was sticking up too, which I removed as I also deleted the base gasket. I saw it mentioned before so I'm guessing they come that way.



deputyrpa said:


> Has anyone cut slits in the double d carb screws? If so, did you cut through the housing that surrounds them, or cut the housing back to expose the heads? Thanks.



Like others, I removed the screws to cut the slots, but I have a 42cc Homelite cheapie that I just cut through the housing. That works okay, but the screwdriver does tend to get hung up in the slots sometimes, so I elected to do this one clean.

Most on here probably won't "get" the sticker , but a pic of mine for kicks:







-Rog


----------



## Deleted member 83629

use yamabond or hondabond to seal the crankcase. i put a top end in the husq 55 one time and used RTV and in 2 weeks of constant use i had it apart because of a air leak.


----------



## deputyrpa

Yeah....you're right. I thought I might be able to get away with Ultra Black Hi-Temp Gasket maker, because that's what I have. I use it to make gaskets in tranny and oil environments, where it works well. I'll go out and get some Yamabond today.


----------



## DexterDay

Took my 58 cc Quake out for a little run yesterday. Got my new bar and chains (courtesy of MasterMech). This was a nice saw at 45 cc. Even nicer when I put the DP muffler on it. Add in a 58 cc motor  and it's tons of fun now!!

Ran it against a 55 Rancher (53 cc) w/ 18"- 3/8" , a MS 362C (59 cc)w/20"- 3/8", and the Quake (58 cc) w/16"- .325. All were wearing Stihl RS.

The 55 and the Earthquake were almost equal in times. In soft wood (poplar) the Quake was a smidge faster, in hardwood (Pin oak), the 55 took it by a little.


----------



## diggers_dad

DexterDay said:


> Took my 58 cc Quake out for a little run yesterday. Got my new bar and chains (courtesy of MasterMech). This was a nice saw at 45 cc. Even nicer when I put the DP muffler on it. Add in a 58 cc motor  and it's tons of fun now!!



You can shoe-horn a 58 cc motor in there?!?! Direct cylinder and piston replacement? Is there a build thread? 

DD


----------



## DexterDay

diggers_dad said:


> You can shoe-horn a 58 cc motor in there?!?! Direct cylinder and piston replacement? Is there a build thread?
> 
> DD



They sell a kit for $60 on eBay. Need to replace crankshaft as well. The 58 cc machine has a longer stroke than the 45 and 52... Or for $80, you get the entire motor, already has bigger crank, piston and cyl, just have to put your gas tank, carb, etc on there.

The 52 cc kit is just a piston and cylinder swap.



All the Chinese 45cc, 52cc, and 58cc use the same chassis and plastic size.

So yeah, it fits just fine.  Pull your 45cc out and shove the 58cc in.

I posted all the pics in this thread, about 10 pages (plus or minus 20 ) ago.


----------



## deputyrpa

I cheated again. I couldn't get Yamabond locally, so I used some Permatex Copper Hi-Temp Gasket stuff. I sprayed several layers on, and let it dry. Cranked the jug on and it looks like it sealed well. We'll see. I did a cold compression test, and she blew 165 psi.


----------



## Rogviler

deputyrpa said:


> I cheated again. I couldn't get Yamabond locally, so I used some Permatex Copper Hi-Temp Gasket stuff. I sprayed several layers on, and let it dry. Cranked the jug on and it looks like it sealed well. We'll see. I did a cold compression test, and she blew 165 psi.



I was having a hard time finding anything that would work myself, when I finally stumbled on some Permatex Moto Seal at O'Reilly. Apparently Carquest can get it as well. I found lots of good reviews of it on here and other sites for both base and crankcase sealing. Something else to look for if the copper stuff doesn't work out.

-Rog


----------



## deputyrpa

Dag Nabbit! The engine is surging here and there, so I suppose it's sucking air. So much for the copper stuff. It's supposed to be a dressing for gaskets, and not meant to be a gasket itself. I'll wait for some Yamabond.


----------



## psjwi

I have one of the 45cc versions that has developed what seems like a fuel starvation problem. I was planning on ordering a replacement fuel line and filter but I'm not sure if I should try and order the Earthquake item or do we know what model of Red Max this is cloned from?


----------



## diggers_dad

Rogviler said:


> I was having a hard time finding anything that would work myself, when I finally stumbled on some Permatex Moto Seal at O'Reilly. Apparently Carquest can get it as well. I found lots of good reviews of it on here and other sites for both base and crankcase sealing. Something else to look for if the copper stuff doesn't work out.
> 
> -Rog



I've used MotoSeal for a couple of years on several projects with no issues.


----------



## diggers_dad

psjwi said:


> I have one of the 45cc versions that has developed what seems like a fuel starvation problem. I was planning on ordering a replacement fuel line and filter but I'm not sure if I should try and order the Earthquake item or do we know what model of Red Max this is cloned from?



Redmax GZ 4500. This one:
http://www.redmax.com/products/chain-saws/gz4500/


----------



## psjwi

Very good ... Thank you!


----------



## milkman

I got to run the 45 a little and at first I wasn't impressed at all. I've run it some more and it's getting better, but still not as impressive as the 38, it's as fast as the 45. Both are muffler modded.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

I bought several of the 3814 Quakes. Not bad little saws. I've spent a lot more and gotten less. Around here people want more for a beat to death Poulan Pro or plastic Homelite.

Alas, it seems the gravy train with biscuit wheels has finally rolled off the tracks. No more bay quakes:-( 

What am I supposed to give people for Christmas this year now they want more for a bar chain combo than the whole saws cost??

Just curious, this thread is getting pretty long in the tooth. Anybody wear out a quake yet? A proper spark plug and MM seem to be all they "need" to run pretty good. Anything else I should consider? (No, I'm not going to port it).


----------



## Streblerm

After about 15 tanks through my 3814 it just up and quit oiling. I still have two more. One is in a box somewhere yet to be run. one has a leaking gas tank grommet so I have plenty of parts. The original is still running strong though.


----------



## Chris-PA

Streblerm said:


> After about 15 tanks through my 3814 it just up and quit oiling. I still have two more. One is in a box somewhere yet to be run. one has a leaking gas tank grommet so I have plenty of parts. The original is still running strong though.


Mine split an oil line and I put one from a Ryobi 1532 on it - it was much nicer. I'm curious what failed on yours. The pumps seem to be fairly robust. 

Oh yeah - I also did some work sealing where the outlet oil line goes from the muffler area through the aluminium case to the bar mount. It was leaking there and not a lot of oil was making it to the bar. I used Permatex Ultra to seal it, and now it oils great and doesn't leak at all.


----------



## Chris-PA

GrassGuerilla said:


> I bought several of the 3814 Quakes. Not bad little saws. I've spent a lot more and gotten less. Around here people want more for a beat to death Poulan Pro or plastic Homelite.
> 
> Alas, it seems the gravy train with biscuit wheels has finally rolled off the tracks. No more bay quakes:-(
> 
> What am I supposed to give people for Christmas this year now they want more for a bar chain combo than the whole saws cost??
> 
> Just curious, this thread is getting pretty long in the tooth. Anybody wear out a quake yet? A proper spark plug and MM seem to be all they "need" to run pretty good. Anything else I should consider? (No, I'm not going to port it).


Remove the decals!


And give it a little timing advance.


----------



## Streblerm

Chris-PA said:


> Mine split an oil line and I put one from a Ryobi 1532 on it - it was much nicer. I'm curious what failed on yours. The pumps seem to be fairly robust.
> 
> Oh yeah - I also did some work sealing where the outlet oil line goes from the muffler area through the aluminium case to the bar mount. It was leaking there and not a lot of oil was making it to the bar. I used Permatex Ultra to seal it, and now it oils great and doesn't leak at all.



I haven't investigated what exactly has failed. No oil is going anywhere, either the bar or otherwise, running or not which is why I suspect the pump over a ruptured line. I suppose it could be a blocked pickup or maybe a stripped drive gear.

One of the benefits of being a borderline saw hoarder is that if one saw doesn't run you just grab another


----------



## nenicu

Hello from Romania! To Chris -PA : what kind of ignition these Quaqes have ? It is a rev limited ignition like one on the Ryobi or non rev limited ? The diference between them externally is the lenght of the first lrg of the coil, longer on the rev limited one. The flywheels are diferent, the key groove is a few degrees off .


----------



## Chris-PA

nenicu said:


> Hello from Romania! To Chris -PA : what kind of ignition these Quaqes have ? It is a rev limited ignition like one on the Ryobi or non rev limited ? The diference between them externally is the lenght of the first lrg of the coil, longer on the rev limited one. The flywheels are diferent, the key groove is a few degrees off .


I don't know if the Earthquake ignition is rev limited, but mine now runs a Ryobi 1532 ignition and it does not seem to work any differently at all. Here is where I did the swap: http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...thquake-chainsaw.214984/page-154#post-4768462 The coil is just as you describe.

Mine does not like to rev very high no load - it will work just fine in the cut, and misfires when lifting in what seems like a normal way, but no load it just won't rev high. Given that, I suspect that both ignitions are limited but I do not know for sure. It may also be a carb that gets very rich once the air velocity increases, and so it never revs high enough to hit the limiter. However, the carb is a decent size for a 38cc saw, and I've been though it fairly carefully and don't see any reason that would be the case. Since no load revs don't matter and I've convinced myself that there is nothing wrong with it, I have decided to leave it be.


----------



## nenicu

I did just the that in reverse : on aRyobi 40 cc i put a chinese coil and flywheel and now it revs much more that before. Another project was a Ryobi clone whit closed port strato cylinder and normal piston. It has from the factory a intake block whit blank strato intake,regular two ring piston,rev limited [Ryobi like] ignition.Whit a little porting , a modified muffler and non limited ignition is a lot more powerful.


----------



## Chris-PA

nenicu said:


> I did just the that in reverse : on aRyobi 40 cc i put a chinese coil and flywheel and now it revs much more that before. Another project was a Ryobi clone whit closed port strato cylinder and normal piston. It has from the factory a intake block whit blank strato intake,regular two ring piston,rev limited [Ryobi like] ignition.Whit a little porting , a modified muffler and non limited ignition is a lot more powerful.


That's an interesting data point. As I said, there may be something else limiting my Earthquake's ability to rev, such as the carb or my porting job, in which case I would not hit the rev limiter anyway.

It is hard to tell if any of these ignitions are limiting, but I have several GZ4000 based saws that rev quite well. My Ryobi 1532 certainly pulls higher revs than the Earthquake, and I have a ported GZ4000 clone made by Jenn Feng in Taiwan that screams ( http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-first-strato-porting-job.250199/ ).


----------



## nenicu

Ijust remembered : on my first project [ closed port strato cylinder and normal piston] i put a bigger carburator from a 50 cc chinese clone.Before the carburator swap the motor acted like rev limited, after it revs almost like the Ryobi 40 cc strato ported . So the carburator it seems the limiting factor on theese little clones. I have also a chinese 58 cc Redmax clone. Whith 34 mm stroke and 45 mm bore , a bigger[factory] carburator that 50 cc clones it revs like crazy[ Fuxtec kettensage 62 cc on Ebay.de]


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Fuxtec Kettensagen? Sounds like an unspeakable act performed on a kitten. Kitten powered chainsaw? Dunno?..


----------



## Chris-PA

So I did some mods to the CS3816 today. The squish was 0.035" to 0.040" which bugged me, so I turned the base on the lathe at work. Now it's right on 0.020". 

Also I further opened the bottom of the transfers to better match the opening in the piston skirt.

It ran pretty nicely but the mixture seemed inconsistent and the purge bulb was pulling air. I'm tired of messing with this carb, so I swapped the shafts on to a Walbro WT391 from a Poulan/Craftsman. I also changed the carb inlet to a right angle tube from another junk carb - I could have just used a longer line.

It was too late to run it, but I'm hopeful it will run like I think it should now. I took some pictures of the finished jug, but the camera battery died. I'll see how it runs in the morning and post some pictures.


----------



## Chris-PA

Well, I figured out why it ran so inconsistently last evening - the spark plug was not tight! Doh! Well, I wanted to try a different carb anyway, to see if that was why it did not like to rev no-load. It will be a little tough to tell now as I've changed several things at once. With the spark plug in properly I can feel a definite increase in cylinder pressure at low starting speeds.

Here was the cylinder with the previous porting work - the base is cut but it doesn't show up well in the picture. I've marked the intended change in pen:


Here it is after grinding:


The cylinder is not perfect, but most of those scratches are shallow and below the port. 

The timing (duration) is now:
E = 147
I = 161
T = 106

Here is the WT391 installed. It will now use the splined Husky/Poulan adjusters rather than the D screws:


It started right up with the screws as they were adjusted for the Poulan it had been in, and they only needed a little tweaking from there. It is going to get a workout today, as 2 fairly large trees fell on power lines here yesterday and I'm going over to buck up the wood. I'm cautiously optimistic as the saw feels better just playing around no load. By the way - the air filtration on this saw is excellent.

First I need to go put the 25" bar on its Chinese clone brother.


----------



## Chris-PA

The little booger runs now! It has considerably more torque than it did, most probably due to the increased compression. Also, dropping the jug helped erase some of the excessively raised exhaust port error I made when porting it previously. It's really a sweet saw now. There was plenty in this mess to give it a test - I had a 16" bar on it (one of those "Tiger"-branded bars Baileys was selling with the 9-tooth tip sprocket):


Here is the filter area after about 5 tanks:


There's nothing in the intake although it's a little dark in this shot to see:


These saws have a very nice centrifugal filter off the flywheel fan, similar to the ones on Husqvarnas.


----------



## Chris-PA

I went over to split some of those oak rounds today, and took the Earthquake along - mostly because it had been a few days since I ran it, and that day was very busy. I wanted to see if my impression of how it ran held up. I purposely cut up some crotches that were well beyond full bar (16"), and it just cranked through them without fuss. I could bog it but I had to be ham-fisted to do so. Torque is definitely improved and it revs more willingly too. It's pretty impressive for 38cc, light and well balanced. It's not got as much power as the GZ4000/400 and clones, but it's a lot closer now - and supposedly a little lighter although I can't really tell.


----------



## psjwi

Has anybody found carb kits for these? The carb on my 45cc says Walbro but the number WT893 does not seem to match up with Walbro numbers so I wonder if it is also a clone.


----------



## zogger

psjwi said:


> Has anybody found carb kits for these? The carb on my 45cc says Walbro but the number WT893 does not seem to match up with Walbro numbers so I wonder if it is also a clone.



Maybe a bad stamp? Perhaps there is a walbro 898?


----------



## psjwi

Well, I checked the stamp several times...it is very hard to see!!!

It sure looks like WT893A.

I'm not seeing WTxxx numbers in the 800's at all on the Walbro website... Maybe I'm just missing it. 
I tried WT393 and WT398 but by looking at those exploded views they give you it's kind of hard to picture it in one piece. So I'm not sure if those might be what I have or not.

Or maybe I'm just really messing up that number stamp...


----------



## DexterDay

There is a Chinese copy you can get on eBay? 

Here is the Walboro next to the copy.


----------



## psjwi

That sure looks like it would work. Do you possibly have a link to the vendor?


----------



## DexterDay

psjwi said:


> That sure looks like it would work. Do you possibly have a link to the vendor?



I know it works. I posted many more pics several pages back. I bought the 58 cc block and upgraded my 45 cc Quake, to 58 cc. This was the China carb that came on the 58 cc engine. 

There are 3 things different.
1.) No purge bulb line. You must plug your primer bulb. 
2.) Has slotted Adjustment screws. No need for a spline tool, or cutting slots into the splines.
3.) Has no "High idle" after you push choke in. If you look at my pic, you'll see the difference in the throttle/choke linkage plate. 

The high idle didn't bother me, the screws were a plus, and I don't use the Primer (another plus to block off), because it's just another line to go bad. 

As for the link. Just search 45 cc Chinese chainsaw. The 45, 52, and 58 cc saws all use the same carb, block, plastic, etc. If it fits on a Devon 52 cc, it will fit on a Earthquake 45 cc and vise versa. .


----------



## DexterDay

I posted several pics of the cases/cylinders showing the comparison several pages back as well.. (should be around Feb 18th, as that's when the pic was taken).


----------



## Philbert

DexterDay said:


> I posted several pics of the cases/cylinders showing the comparison several pages back as well.



Mount one at each end of the bar?

Philbert


----------



## DexterDay

Philbert said:


> Mount one at each end of the bar?
> 
> Philbert



For a total of 103 cc's  lol...


----------



## psjwi

Okay, I remember those original posts you're referring to. I did look at the kits and other parts for the generic Chinese saws on the website back then.

Well, I ordered a carb kit that seems like it covers a lot of the WT series carbs, so I'll see if it is correct and post the result.

It's for my son's saw...seems like it's starving for fuel and I already replaced the fuel line with no improvement so thought I would rebuild and clean the carb as long as I was pulling it all apart anyway and see what that does.


----------



## psjwi

Okay, according to Walbro, the WT893-A is a good number - but only if you happen to live in Japan or China. It was manufactured in Japan for a company in China and never imported into the US. So that part seems to make sense. The good news is that it should use the kit number K27-WAT which does seem to be available here. So I'm going to order one of those and see if it really is the correct one.


----------



## nenicu

Ok i was playing whit a project [ Ryobi clone ] strato cylinder, normal piston[2 rings]. Normal carburator and Rioby coil the saw acts like rev limited ; bigger carburator and the same coil it revs like crazy, the carburator is the limiting factor on all these litlle clones. Today i will try the original coil and flywheel [ they look just like the Ryobi originals] and report back.


----------



## TroyMclure

Hey Fellas,
New to AS, and this looks like a good place to go for a little free advice. I have a CS4518, and it absolutely will not start hot. It has spark. I've tried every combination of starting techniques, and it's a no-go. Cold, it starts like a dream. However, at about the 1.5 tank mark, it struggles for fuel, then gives out and will not restart for at least an hour. Am working with manufacturer but I was wondering if anyone here has ever had that problem, and if there is something specific to this brand that I should be looking at. 

Also, inspired by posts to MM this unit in the near future. (Another) quick question; what is "getting rid of the base gasket" and what exactly does that do?

Many Thanks in Advance,
Troy


----------



## MasterMech

TroyMclure said:


> Hey Fellas,
> New to AS, and this looks like a good place to go for a little free advice. I have a CS4518, and it absolutely will not start hot. It has spark. I've tried every combination of starting techniques, and it's a no-go. Cold, it starts like a dream. However, at about the 1.5 tank mark, it struggles for fuel, then gives out and will not restart for at least an hour. Am working with manufacturer but I was wondering if anyone here has ever had that problem, and if there is something specific to this brand that I should be looking at.
> 
> Also, inspired by posts to MM this unit in the near future. (Another) quick question; what is "getting rid of the base gasket" and what exactly does that do?
> 
> Many Thanks in Advance,
> Troy




Getting rid of the base gasket raises compression in the engine and will help make power. Widening the exhaust port will make a night and day difference on this saw as well.

Your hot start issue might be the very beginning of an ignition coil failure (producing weak spark) or a vapor lock issue. Check out the routing of the fuel lines and look for any areas that may be getting too hot.


----------



## TroyMclure

Thanks MasterMech,
I believe it's definitely a fuel issue. Yesterday fired it up and played around with it for a while. When it gets hot, if I spray some starter fluid in the carb, I can baby it to a start. Though not sure if the fluid is simply cooling it down quicker, or if it's firing through the vacuum. Next insulate fuel lines or reroute? Again, thanks!


----------



## psjwi

I know it's been awhile, but in regard to the question about the Walbro carb on the CS4518 (at least on the one I have)... It is a model WT893-A which was manufactured in Japan for a company in China and never imported into the US. But I ordered the kit suggested by Walbro - part number K27-WAT - and that does appear to be correct. It has a couple extra parts but does have everything needed to rebuild this carb.

The actual problem causing the "starving for fuel" problem was a very fine mesh filter screen inside the carb was plugged with crud. 
This can be reached without removing the carb from the saw as it is right under the carb top cover (held on by the single large phillips head screw. If you carefully lift this cover off (along with the gasket and membrane) you will be looking right at the screen. I used a razor blade to help separate the gasket from the carb body.


----------



## Philbert

Short. 

Philbert


----------



## Terry Syd

'intermittent' short - that is, a short that only occurs irregularly, like when you have a dirty contact or a cold solder joint to keep the short from happening all the time. You might clean the contacts and bingo - you get a hard short when you flip the switch to off and the engine just stops.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

I was thinking, he has a short in his short?


----------



## nenicu

A wire may be pulled off the on-off switch or the coil[it did just that on a Jonsered 2055 i have].


----------



## roncoinc

Opening up the muffler.
not much metal to unfold around the crimped edge.
looks like when heated enough it could melt or tear ?
would it be better to grind it loose at the seam then tig weld it closed ?
to many pages to go thru to find best post about it ! 
suggestions or link ?


----------



## MasterMech

roncoinc said:


> Opening up the muffler.
> not much metal to unfold around the crimped edge.
> looks like when heated enough it could melt or tear ?
> would it be better to grind it loose at the seam then tig weld it closed ?
> to many pages to go thru to find best post about it !
> suggestions or link ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 376114


I ground mine open at the seam and welded it closed after surgery.


----------



## Chris-PA

So who else still uses their Earthquake on a regular basis?


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Still running one. MM and a decent chain and it cuts pretty well.


----------



## Chris-PA

I used mine yesterday, and have been regularly. I don't know why really - it s great saw to use with nice balance, and dead solid reliable, but the Ryobi is basically the same and has more power. I suppose it's because it's my most heavily modified saw and I get a kick out of running it, but also it just plain works well. Impressive for 38cc.


----------



## Chris-PA




----------



## Jefflac02

Used mîne all weekend for limbing and ground work. My ps-5105 gets most of cutting for rounds, but the 3814 is so light and nimble, it's a great, fun saw w just the muffler mod


----------



## o8f150

I never thought this thread would get 158 pages,, I figured it might have 10 pages then die when I started it


----------



## echoshawn

Chris-PA said:


> So who else still uses their Earthquake on a regular basis?



It's my truck saw.. Looks beat to hell now, but still screams!


----------



## Butch(OH)

Chris-PA said:


> So who else still uses their Earthquake on a regular basis?



I have the 41 and 45 and they get left at the farm which is away from my home. Both have been used heavily this fall as I stop by the farm on the way home from work to cut. The 41 is muffler modded and the 45 has a factory dual port from Fleabay. I treat them like crap intentionally, I start them up cold and wide open into the cut, drop them from waist level instead of bending over to set them down. I run old gas mix in them and let chips and dust go in the fuel and oil tanks. I have never looked at the air cleaners and only time the bars have bars off is to replace the chains and I cleaned nothing other than a quick wipe of the mount area. I want to treat them like the people that (mostly , none of you guys of course) buy such junk. The only thing I have done differently that Joe average yuppie saw owner is I kept the chains sharp. The result is they have put almost 8 cords of hardwood treetops in the woodshed without a hitch outside of the 41 leaks out all the bar oil when left to sit. I have nothing bad to say about them considering I have $100 in both plus the cost of the Pro 91 bars and chains. I must admit that when I am not in the mood to mess with EQs and instead run the 550 Husky or the 446 Shindaiwa I get a quick reminder of why I like high end saws . I do rate them a step ahead of the dime store Poulans if for no other reason they have some antivibe but they are what they are,,,, I wonder when they will come out with a 100CC version? haha/


----------



## psjwi

I’ve got a couple of the 4116’s and one 4518 all with muffler mods.
Those little 40cc saws seem to be real screamers compared to the 45 and I’ll grab one of those every time - if I don’t expect to be cutting anything real big. I use them almost every weekend.
Don’t get me wrong, the 4518 is good saw. But if I need something a little bigger than the 4116 I’ll grab my 345 Husky over the quake every time.
I really need to track down the bar oil leaks though. One or two of them leak like crazy!


----------



## Chris-PA

psjwi said:


> I’ve got a couple of the 4116’s and one 4518 all with muffler mods.
> Those little 40cc saws seem to be real screamers compared to the 45 and I’ll grab one of those every time - if I don’t expect to be cutting anything real big. I use them almost every weekend.
> Don’t get me wrong, the 4518 is good saw. But if I need something a little bigger than the 4116 I’ll grab my 345 Husky over the quake every time.
> I really need to track down the bar oil leaks though. One or two of them leak like crazy!
> 
> View attachment 380492


Probably splits in the oil line - the design is pretty good but the rubber is lousy.


----------



## woodeneye

My earthquake is still going strong, too. But... It did start leaking oil and I can't tell where it's coming from. Took the clutch assembly off and was trying to get the side plastic off. I must have been missing some screws, because I didn't get it disassembled far enough to reach the lines. Any tips on dismantling to the point of getting to those lines? Haha, keeping the thread going!


----------



## Chris-PA

woodeneye said:


> My earthquake is still going strong, too. But... It did start leaking oil and I can't tell where it's coming from. Took the clutch assembly off and was trying to get the side plastic off. I must have been missing some screws, because I didn't get it disassembled far enough to reach the lines. Any tips on dismantling to the point of getting to those lines? Haha, keeping the thread going!


Which one do you have? The 38 & 41cc are different from the 45cc.


----------



## woodeneye

I have the cs4116


----------



## Chris-PA

woodeneye said:


> I have the cs4116


This is not an Earthquake, but the Ryobi is the same chassis and oil pump design:



There are two screws that hold the plastic cover over this opening. However, the plastic oil pump worm gear often gets stuck in there - it will just pull out, or you can unscrew it, but you need to get a hold of it. I usually pry them out with some small screwdriver or other similar tool. Sometimes if you just remove the cover screws you can pull the worm gear out with the cover.


----------



## woodeneye

Yes I got it open that far, plus took out the screws you see in the picture. But I couldn't get the big piece of plastic loose... I must be missing something. I just need to get to those oil lines I guess. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chris-PA

woodeneye said:


> Yes I got it open that far, plus took out the screws you see in the picture. But I couldn't get the big piece of plastic loose... I must be missing something. I just need to get to those oil lines I guess. Thanks for your help.


Well, there are two pieces of plastic - one is the tank/handle assembly, and the other is the rear case. These shots are of the two case parts, and there are two screws on each side that hold it together (possibly a 5th somewhere too?) two of which are behind the flywheel. Again the Ryobi:





But you should not have to disassemble it that far. You should be able to remove the A/V mount screws so that you can move the tank/handle assembly far enough to access the lines. There is a plastic plug in the middle of each rubber A/V bushing - once you pry that out you can get to the screw. I have replaced the lines this way - I had to remove the oil pump screws too. 

I bought a couple of the lower oil lines for the Ryobi as they are much nicer and put one on the Quake.


----------



## woodeneye

Thanks for the insight Chris. As always, very much appreciated.


----------



## Brian B.

My two Earthquakes are still kicking. (Hell i dont cut as much as i have in the past.. For whatever reason this season we seem to be sitting in tall cotton for seasoned firewood)

I'll be cutting here soon regular again, i asked Sannie' for two new chains for my Quakes so it'll be fun to get back to cutting again,.. Nice to not HAVE TO either, but more just as entertainment/ exercise. Thats the only way i seem to cut deliberately and really keep my chains in order. No implied rush means more safety in general, and i can be more selective about what i'll cut vs what is just too dirty. I have a neighbor that gives me free wood, but he likes to roll it all around with the bulldozer so chains last... NOT REAL LONG.. Free wood but boy so much harder to buck up with all the chain abuse.


----------



## Brian B.

You guys keep talking about Ryobi saws,.. Are the Ryobi's that are CURRENTLY in Home Depot pretty good little firewood saws?

(You keep saying some of them are pretty hot little saws)

My Quakes are 45cc's.. Thats kind of as small as i like to go.

You have me curious about Ryobi now.


----------



## Chris-PA

Brian B. said:


> You guys keep talking about Ryobi saws,.. Are the Ryobi's that are CURRENTLY in Home Depot pretty good little firewood saws?
> 
> (You keep saying some of them are pretty hot little saws)
> 
> My Quakes are 45cc's.. Thats kind of as small as i like to go.
> 
> You have me curious about Ryobi now.


The present Ryobis are all re-badged Homelites. The ones that were cool (10532) were actually GZ400's but these are not made any more.


----------



## Brian B.

Cool, keeps me from wanting one.


----------



## Chris-PA

Last weekend I tried to start and got nothing. It was a first. I pulled and pulled and it only made the plug wet. There was spark, but maybe not as bright as I'd like. And twice it felt like it would pop and tried to rip my hand off (as much as a 38cc saw can). So I guessed coil. 

The coil I had on it was from a Ryobi 10532, and the flywheel from a Jenn Feng McCulloch. I had put them on trying to figure out why it didn't like to rev no load - they made no difference but worked OK. I decided to put the stock Earthquake parts back on, and that did the trick. It fired right up!

However, in the week it sat it pissed out an entire tank of canola oil all over the bench.  It usually never leaks a drop. It turns out it was the cap - they put an O-ring on there as a seal, but the case was clearly designed for a flat rubber washer. I made something up that works for now, but I have to find my sheet of rubber or an old innertube to make a more permanent piece.

The Quake is back in action.


----------



## mainewoods

Supply and demand prices since you fellers started buying them up. Cheapest one on fleece bay,at the moment, is $155-manufacturer refurbished. All the others are higher than that.


----------



## Philbert

Started a thread on cheap, HF grinders. Maybe it will take off like this one?

Philbert


----------



## Chris-PA

Noticed a nice little 14" dead ash blowdown that was propped up on a large stove wall on one side and a stump on the other - way off the ground. So I decided to buck it with the Quake for a test, and it ran great. Still not the fasted saw I have that size, but it has a really nice feel. It is not peaky and has decent torque for 38cc. 

The ash turned out to be burn-it-now wood. I was not entirely sure so I noodled a few blocks out of the crotch and tossed them in the little stove that was about due for a re-load. The took off with no hissing or spitting and no steam coming out the chimney. Score! Will be about 1/3 cord out of that - only the first round from the stump was at all punky, plus what was left of the crown which shattered on impact. 



Philbert said:


> Started a thread on cheap, HF grinders. Maybe it will take off like this one?
> 
> Philbert


I've been looking at those and will check out your thread later on.


----------



## milkman

Wow, I've missed several posts in this thread, glad to see it's not dead yet. I haven't been able to play with the Earthquakes for the last several months, but I have four or five trees down that I plan to work up before spring. This thread is going to last as long as the saws do.


----------



## Chris-PA

Well, my Earthquake running problems continued this weekend, but are now fixed. I had recently reinstalled the stock Earthquake flywheel and coil due to difficult starting/flooding, and that seemed to fix it. But this weekend it was inconsistent - I just could not tune it. I'd get it right but then the idle speed would be all over the map, sometimes it would bog and sometimes rev right up. I messed with it for a tank while clearing brush, but then set it aside. I cleaned the Walbro carb I had in there (nothing obvious wrong), and then it would not start - the plug was dry. A little fuel down the throat and it would fire.

So I replaced the diaphragm, but the results were the same. I checked all the passages and could not find it. By then it was dark so I left it for the morning - whereupon it started right up! And still ran like crap. I decided to try putting the original carb back in - it is a better carb anyway, as it has a fixed main jet in addition to the needle, which allows more acrruate adjustment. The problem was that the check valve had failed, but I was able to repair that (I started a thread on that). Now it's running great, and the saw is returning to more Earthquake parts!

I dislodged and dropped a 14" ash snag, and bucked it up with no issues.


----------



## woodeneye

Well, thanks to Chris-PA, I finally figured out my oiler problems. I managed to access the oil lines finally by taking the handle apart partially and removing the throttle cable. Once that was free I could gain enough access to the lower oil line. Then I physically blew it out and something seemed to dislodge within the line and oil came spewing out. I then pressure tested the line and it came back as ok so I just reassembled the saw. I fired her up and so far no leaks: Happy!


----------



## milkman

I've wondered how the carbs on these are going to last, sounds like they'll do ok. I have a 45 and about the only thing I really like about it is the rim and drum setup. The 45 seems as heavy as my 346xp so I don't expect that I'll use it much. I would like to have a rim and drum setup on the 38 because I really like it for limbing. If you ever find one that will work on the 38, be sure and let us know about it.


----------



## leecopland

My BIL gave me his EQ 38 to tune up and I'm finding it is trying to take a finger or so. I know, I'm a girly! Just wondering if the timing my be out. Although I have to say that the older Poulan box store saws (non-strato) try to do that to me as well. So should I suck it up and pull faster, harder or hire someone else to fettle my saws?


----------



## Chris-PA

leecopland said:


> My BIL gave me his EQ 38 to tune up and I'm finding it is trying to take a finger or so. I know, I'm a girly! Just wondering if the timing my be out. Although I have to say that the older Poulan box store saws (non-strato) try to do that to me as well. So should I suck it up and pull faster, harder or hire someone else to fettle my saws?


I'm 90% sure it is the ignition timing. I had a Ryobi ignition and flywheel on there for a while and it didn't do that. Recently I switched it back and noticed that it has become a rather nasty kicker for 38cc, which I recall from when I first got it too. 

Given that, and the different shape of the coil and different keying of the flywheel, I'm guessing the Earthquake coil (and G3800) is a fixed ignition timing while the later GZ400/4000 designs have variable advance. Therefore the Quake has a lot of spark advance at start.


----------



## naturelover

Still running mine, with old outboard mix and vegetable oil. I have an old countertop I need to cut up, so it'll used for that. I haven't been cutting much, though I really need to be getting some cut up and seasoned for next year (with the way my wood stack is looking, maybe for this year....)

And yea, mine is hard on the fingers also. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-PA

By the way, the carb heat is effective on the 38/41cc models. I'm out breaking up some white oak, and had a few shorter twisted rounds I was noodling with the 38cc Quake. It's set for carb heat and it is not that cold - I could tell by the way it was running and the tuning it must be getting warm air, so I stopped after some long cuts and puller the air filter. Nice and warm it there. Too much for today really.


----------



## milkman

Cranked up my 38 yesterday, third pull. Then I picked up the 45 and set it right back down, if I want to do anything with a saw that heavy, I'll crank up the 026, if I want to cut something really fast, I'll grab the 346.


----------



## leecopland

Chris-PA said:


> By the way, the carb heat is effective on the 38/41cc models. I'm out breaking up some white oak, and had a few shorter twisted rounds I was noodling with the 38cc Quake. It's set for carb heat and it is not that cold - I could tell by the way it was running and the tuning it must be getting warm air, so I stopped after some long cuts and puller the air filter. Nice and warm it there. Too much for today really.



MY BIL's 38 has no provision for carb heat. My Echo's do, at least the 440, 4400, and the 520.


----------



## Chris-PA

leecopland said:


> MY BIL's 38 has no provision for carb heat. My Echo's do, at least the 440, 4400, and the 520.


Yeah, it does. You remove the top cover (4 screws) and there is a door you remove and reinstall upside down. It's not real obvious - its behind the right hand support for the top/front handle.

Pretty cool little saws, not lacking in any features.


----------



## Chris-PA

I've decided to pull the jug on my 38cc for one more round of porting mods. It runs nice but still just does not have the punch that some of my Poulans do, and it should be closer to my GZ4000's. I've been looking at the timing numbers and think I know what it might be, so I'm going to give it another shot.


----------



## leecopland

Thanks I'll look again and pay more attention.


----------



## TIMBERTRON

man this has to be the longest thread for the quake saws ive seen and i have not had much luck with the quake saws cs4518 cant seem to keep it together longer then about 6 hours of run time then something breaks.
how has yours been??


----------



## Jason Smoot

I looked at the quakes on ebay and there 150.00 bucks. Where did you all find them so cheap. I want to purchase one for my neighbor that burns wood and always borrows my saw to cut it. Kind of like a late Christmas present to him.


----------



## Jan-Sietze

Jason Smoot said:


> I want to purchase one for my neighbor that burns wood and always borrows my saw to cut it. Kind of like a late Christmas present to him.


Nice, and after two hours of business, he still comes back to you to borrow a saw ...


----------



## Jason Smoot

Yeah. He's down on his luck. I would like to help him out. I can't find them that Cheap


----------



## Chris-PA

Jason Smoot said:


> Yeah. He's down on his luck. I would like to help him out. I can't find them that Cheap


They were clearing out a pile of returned or overstocked saws cheap, but that appears to have run its course. You would be better off getting him a US made Poulan (one with A/V), as they are more common, have better parts availabilty and of higher quality construction. The Earthquakes are fun, but best left for saw enthusiasts who want to play.


----------



## Jason Smoot

Thanks


----------



## Jan-Sietze

Oké, respect !

Compared to my 335XPT (1,6 kW) the 38cc Earthquake (1,2 kW) is not very powerful.
It seems daunting to fell a tree with this saw.

But as you say, with proper adjustment and especially not overload the saw
he can go on for quite a while...


postscript. At the time the photo was taken, there was not a larger saw behind your back ???


----------



## Chris-PA

Stephen C. said:


> It is a long cold winter here. single digits and below. Wind has been blowing like crazy. I don't even want to go outside. Can't keep the drive clear. Might as well port a saw. Let me know what you are up to. Timing numbers and such. The ports all look small to me. I am thinking the ports need to be a little larger and more angle towards the intake side of the cylinder to help with scavenging. I will probably decrease the size of my muffler opening to give it a little back preasure.


I've gone though about 3 stages of mods and the information is somewhere buried in this thread, but it's near impossible to find by now. When/if I do more mods I will make a separate thread to document it. The timing I'm at now is:



The base has been turned and the squish is about 0.020", and the spark timing is advanced (I think by about 6deg). It runs well but just doesn't have the snap I wanted. I think some of the problem is here, where I removed too much material from the lower transfers and lost too much case volume:



I think there is too much case compression angle, which makes up for having increased the case volume but may be too much. I cannot replace the material I removed, and it doesn't really look that extreme (although it is only 38cc), so I am considering increasing the intake duration to 170deg. I don't think I want to increase the exhaust duration. 

I would also flatten the lower edge of the intake port. I left it pretty rounded:




I'm still mulling it over. It's 10deg in the barn at the moment so I won't be doing any grinding just yet!


----------



## LegDeLimber

May just be my goofy eyeballs, But Do I see two different jugs?
The one looking into the intake, looks like a two transfer instead the 4 trans in the uper pics.

But then I do have nasty headache rt now. Just one of the joys of steroids shot into the knees on Fri


----------



## Chris-PA

LegDeLimber said:


> May just be my goofy eyeballs, But Do I see two different jugs?
> The one looking into the intake, looks like a two transfer instead the 4 trans in the uper pics.
> 
> But then I do have nasty headache rt now. Just one of the joys of steroids shot into the knees on Fri


Yeah, as Stephen said it's just a close up. 

Hope you feel better!


----------



## LegDeLimber

I probably forgot to mention that this stuff trys keeps me awake for a couple days also.
they help the pain, but its a bot ofa b***h what wit the side orders that comes with em!
It's related to the bi-polar thing

edit: oh and i can finaly see the radius, matching the cylinder boer
on the left side of the pic and also make my brain cells see the offset in hights.
from the spigot.


----------



## Brian B.

Great service!! I contacted Ardisam for a bar tensioning pin i had broken being a jack ass..

Ardisam contacted me, asked how many i need, theyre sending them ASAP...

FREE OF CHARGE!!

Earthquakes ROCK!


----------



## Chris-PA

Tease:


----------



## Brian B.

Thank you Brian! We really do appreciate it and just like to get our customers a working product.


Thank You,


Kyle

Customer Service


www.ardisam.com

*Sent:* Monday, January 12, 2015 12:09 PM
*To:* Kyle 
*Subject:* Re: I need a bar tensioning pin


I just told guys on my chainsaw forum how excellent Ardisam's customer service is! Thanks



On Jan 12, 2015, at 6:21 AM, "Kylewrote:

Hi Brian,


If you can provide me a mailing address I can get one of those coming out to you at no charge I do have one here.


Thank You,


Kyle

Customer Service

www.ardisam.com


----------



## Brian B.

Cool!, good to know Ardisam gives a hoot!


----------



## Brian B.

Its the primer, they use the tears of chinese children to prime the bars for paint application. 

I JUST WISH I HAD BOUGHT TWO MORE THAN THE TWO I BOUGHT, best bargains in my 40 yrs. 

You chinese kids are A-O-K


----------



## dswensen

I bought 4; 2-38s and 2-45s.

I too wish I had bought more. All were new. They were each $35 - delivered!


----------



## Chris-PA

I wish I had bought a 41cc. The larger chassis ones don't thrill me, partly because I know they made them in larger displacements.


----------



## Brian B.

True, larger CC versions were made, BUT THE 45 cc's ROCK!


----------



## Brian B.

Well i got my bar tensioning pin from ardisam, THEY SENT A FULL KIT, INCLUDING THE BOLT THAT GOES THROUGH THE PIN I BROKE!

Earthquakes Rock!


----------



## naturelover

Well,, here is the Quake helping to clean up the garage fire it survived through. Nothing was done to it afterward, not even cleaned, or checked for water. Looked for melted bits, saw none, filled it up with mix and vegetable oil and pulled it and ran 'er. It'll need a new chain now I'd say, but will check it out later. Tough little saws.....






Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## o8f150

will this thread ever die


----------



## Chris-PA

naturelover said:


> Well,, here is the Quake helping to clean up the garage fire it survived through. Nothing was done to it afterward, not even cleaned, or checked for water. Looked for melted bits, saw none, filled it up with mix and vegetable oil and pulled it and ran 'er. It'll need a new chain now I'd say, but will check it out later. Tough little saws.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about the barn fire! Glad the Quake survived. I've no doubt I can count on mine if I need it - once the bugs were worked out it's a darn stout and reliable tool.


----------



## o8f150

Chris-PA said:


> Sorry to hear about the barn fire! Glad the Quake survived. I've no doubt I can count on mine if I need it - once the bugs were worked out it's a darn stout and reliable tool.


the ones I had I ran the piss out of them and they always started


----------



## leecopland

o8f150 said:


> the ones I had I ran the piss out of them and they always started



What is the tool for adjusting the H&L, it's different to the poulan one?


----------



## o8f150

leecopland said:


> What is the tool for adjusting the H&L, it's different to the poulan one?


I don't remember,,, I am thinking it is the splined tool but I may be wrong


----------



## Chris-PA

leecopland said:


> What is the tool for adjusting the H&L, it's different to the poulan one?


It's either a D or double D - or maybe one of each?


----------



## mainewoods

Look what you guys have done. The cheapest Quake is $166 for a 38cc,and some fool is trying to sell a 41 cc for $386.10 on Fleece-Bay.


----------



## o8f150

mainewoods said:


> Look what you guys have done. The cheapest Quake is $166 for a 38cc,and some fool is trying to sell a 41 cc for $386.10 on Fleece-Bay.


yep,,, after I bought a bunch of them for 40 bucks and then posted about them on here and everyone bought a bunch of them the price went through the roof,,, bet they are not selling to many now


----------



## 7sleeper

o8f150 said:


> yep,,, after I bought a bunch of them for 40 bucks and then posted about them on here and everyone bought a bunch of them the price went through the roof,,, bet they are not selling to many now


I have a hunch who sold a bunch and made a nice bundle... capatilism at it's best...  



7


----------



## o8f150

7sleeper said:


> I have a hunch who sold a bunch and made a nice bundle... capatilism at it's best...
> 
> 
> 
> 7


wasn't me,,, I sold them locally for about what I had into them,,, people loved them,,, would love to get ahold of a truck load of them for the cheap


----------



## clemsonfor

Chris-PA said:


> Well, there are two pieces of plastic - one is the tank/handle assembly, and the other is the rear case. These shots are of the two case parts, and there are two screws on each side that hold it together (possibly a 5th somewhere too?) two of which are behind the flywheel. Again the Ryobi:
> View attachment 380549
> 
> View attachment 380550
> 
> 
> But you should not have to disassemble it that far. You should be able to remove the A/V mount screws so that you can move the tank/handle assembly far enough to access the lines. There is a plastic plug in the middle of each rubber A/V bushing - once you pry that out you can get to the screw. I have replaced the lines this way - I had to remove the oil pump screws too.
> 
> I bought a couple of the lower oil lines for the Ryobi as they are much nicer and put one on the Quake.


How did you get those soft screw loose without buggering them up?


----------



## Chris-PA

clemsonfor said:


> How did you get those soft screw loose without buggering them up?


I'm not sure which screws you mean? I believe they are all T25 Torx head screws and I did not have any issues with them.


----------



## clemsonfor

Chris-PA said:


> I'm not sure which screws you mean? I believe they are all T25 Torx head screws and I did not have any issues with them.


 The AV screws on mine are all flathead screws and there in with like locktite.


----------



## clemsonfor

Chris-PA said:


> Noticed a nice little 14" dead ash blowdown that was propped up on a large stove wall on one side and a stump on the other - way off the ground. So I decided to buck it with the Quake for a test, and it ran great. Still not the fasted saw I have that size, but it has a really nice feel. It is not peaky and has decent torque for 38cc.
> 
> The ash turned out to be burn-it-now wood. I was not entirely sure so I noodled a few blocks out of the crotch and tossed them in the little stove that was about due for a re-load. The took off with no hissing or spitting and no steam coming out the chimney. Score! Will be about 1/3 cord out of that - only the first round from the stump was at all punky, plus what was left of the crown which shattered on impact.
> 
> I've been looking at those and will check out your thread later on.


I have the drill master 4.5" thats like $10 the switch is a pain to cut on sometimes but it has great torque. I also have one of the chicago 4" ones thats like $14.99 and its not as strong and overall not as good. But I had e had it like 5 years and cut tons with it and still going. Have a wire wheel on it now for cleanup of metals for welding. Its good for that and I use the 4.5" for grinding and cutting.

The smaller one is getting loud and vibrating. Not sure if the wire wheel is out of balance or the bearings are finally going. But has been worth the investment


----------



## Chris-PA

clemsonfor said:


> The AV screws on mine are all flathead screws and there in with like locktite.


Strange - I'm going to have to look at mine again as it's been a while now. Is yours the 38/41cc or the 45cc? The 45cc will be different.


----------



## clemsonfor

Chris-PA said:


> It's either a D or double D - or maybe one of each?


My 45cc is a single D


----------



## clemsonfor

mainewoods said:


> Look what you guys have done. The cheapest Quake is $166 for a 38cc,and some fool is trying to sell a 41 cc for $386.10 on Fleece-Bay.


Hey thats me!!! 

Just kidding!!


----------



## clemsonfor

Chris-PA said:


> Strange - I'm going to have to look at mine again as it's been a while now. Is yours the 38/41cc or the 45cc? The 45cc will be different.


The one I am talking about is the 45cc. I have a 38 also. Like the small one. I too wish I bought a 41cc!

My 45 had a tear in the primer line out of the tank. I cut it and plugged both lines and pulled the primer bulb. But the saw won't run worth a darn now. Rebuilt the carb but its like there is something going on. This thing should run with the lines plugged to the primer right? After all its just a check vale and a way to push fuel into the carb for faster starting???

I got another carb I will try but I am head scratching at this point.

After the rebuild I could get it tuned but it was lime 3 turns out on each screw and it had no power though...I mean I knew something was wrong when I had to turn the screws out that much.

I will see what a new carb does.


----------



## naturelover

Chris-PA said:


> Sorry to hear about the barn fire! Glad the Quake survived. I've no doubt I can count on mine if I need it - once the bugs were worked out it's a darn stout and reliable tool.



Thanks Chris, luckily it was insured. 

My grandpas camper was in there though, an old popup camper we camped in when I was small that can't be replaced. That was a tough loss....

But it was detached from the home, so no damage there, and most all my grandpas tools survived also. 

The 10-10s Mac survived too, though paint has faded look to it now. My other *** was in another building. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmotoman

I went Menard's yesterday and found a 41cc quake for $20. Couldn't resist buying it. Never been in wood. I'll have to pull the muffler and check the piston. Compression seemed good. Cheaper than the quake I bought a couple of years ago.


----------



## Big_Wood

rmotoman said:


> I went Menard's yesterday and found a 41cc quake for $20. Couldn't resist buying it. Never been in wood. I'll have to pull the muffler and check the piston. Compression seemed good. Cheaper than the quake I bought a couple of years ago.



no doubt, that's gotta be the record for an on the budget quake buy. you suck! i'd have bought it myself.


----------



## leecopland

leecopland said:


> What is the tool for adjusting the H&L, it's different to the poulan one?


It's the Pacman tool. got one of fleebay, works a treat.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Ran my 3814 today. Still in the game. Just keeps plugging away. Perfect truck saw.


----------



## Streblerm

It's back, the thread you wish you could ignore. 

Any earthquakers have a problem with the fuel tank grommet shrinking? I have two that the gas pours out as fast as I can pour it in. One of them was like that out of the box. 

I was looking at the g3800 grommet but in the diagram it looks like it has only one hole. This means no primer bulb. I suppose I could live with that if I had to. 

Anyone run in to this?


----------



## Chris-PA

Streblerm said:


> It's back, the thread you wish you could ignore.
> 
> Any earthquakers have a problem with the fuel tank grommet shrinking? I have two that the gas pours out as fast as I can pour it in. One of them was like that out of the box.
> 
> I was looking at the g3800 grommet but in the diagram it looks like it has only one hole. This means no primer bulb. I suppose I could live with that if I had to.
> 
> Anyone run in to this?


Mine is fine, and it runs on nothing but E10 (only the best for the Quake!)


----------



## B440

Still using mine to cut up stumps. Runs like a champ with muffler mod. It leaks all the oil out of the tank when sitting on the shelf, which I believe was posted by another member. No other issues.


----------



## nenicu

I have the same problem. The grommet shrinks when you leave the saw empty. When you fill the saw whith gas it will swell back. I replaced the original with a string trimmer grommet[2 holes].


----------



## tilenick

I had a 42cc quake that I gave to my bil and he said it wouldn't run so I took it apart and the fuel line rotted apart. No surprise there just cheap line. replaced it with good tygon line and back in action. First issue with any of the three I got.


----------



## leecopland

I tuned up a 38cc one for my BIL and then watched him as he topped up his near empty tank with straight gas and insisted in dropping just one more tree.

He got away with it as it did start the next day. Rest assured he will never borrow one of mine!


----------



## Streblerm

nenicu said:


> I have the same problem. The grommet shrinks when you leave the saw empty. When you fill the saw whith gas it will swell back. I replaced the original with a string trimmer grommet[2 holes].



Do you recall what model trimmer the grommet came from?


----------



## nenicu

A china clone trimmer. I think Shindaiwa trimmers have the same grommet.


----------



## milkman

I haven't had that problem, but here's a good place to find the grommets, just measure your size. Hope this helps.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_2...06,n:9425937011&page=2&ie=UTF8&qid=1452018764


----------



## o8f150

this thread will never die,, longest thread i have ever seen for a chink saw


----------



## jteam

I have a 45 and a 38. The 38 is by far my absolute favorite to use around the home. It really screams after a base gasket delete, mild port cleanup and a muffler mod. Unfortunately I was running too lean recently and licked up amid full throttle. The 14" bar was nearly fully buried in a pine stump the was cut at ground level at the time. I was trying to cut it in pie shapes so it would rot quicker. The quake was working hard and taking a beating. I blame the lock up on me and not the quake. I haven't tore it down yet to asses the damage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkman

I have a 38 and a 45, my favorite is the 38 also. The 45 don't seem to have any more power than the 38, but I haven't run it much since I like to run the 38. They both have the MM.


----------



## leecopland

What other saws are made by the same people? MTD, Remington etc?


----------



## Chris-PA

leecopland said:


> What other saws are made by the same people? MTD, Remington etc?


Near as I have been able to tell, these are made by some portion of Zhejiang Zhongji Technology Co.,ltd. Most of their saws are based on 3 sizes of Zenoah designs - G3800, G5000 and G621 - with various changes in displacement, and lots of different colors, branding and plastic cover shapes. Some are EPA certified (modified porting and a cat, like small Echos). I don't know what other models they make, or if there is anyone else making any of those Zenoah clones.

Somebody is making the Husqvarna and Stihl copies too, but again I don't know if it's the factory that makes the Earthquakes. 

Somebody in China makes all those box store Homelite/Ryobi saws, but I have no idea who that is or if it's related.

I believe the Remington/MTD are still made by Jenn Feng in Taiwan, who owned the McCulloch name for a time and also built a lot of Zenoah-based saws - although many of those were based on the strato engined GZ4000. Those are quite nice with castings as good as the Zenoah ones.


----------



## bikemike

o8f150 said:


> well its morning,, getting ready to head to the auction,, when i get back going to put this thing back together and stick her in some wood and see what happens,, worst case senerio it will come apart at the seams,, but on the good side it might be a nice saw to run
> 1 of the things i forgot to add about this saw was that the spark screen is non removable, it is made into the muffler


Oh anything is removable.


----------



## bikemike

B440 said:


> Still using mine to cut up stumps. Runs like a champ with muffler mod. It leaks all the oil out of the tank when sitting on the shelf, which I believe was posted by another member. No other issues.


That helps prevent oxidation to the cheep cast aluminum


----------



## bikemike

Ok now I want to mess with my neighbors quake saw. I think it's the 45cc and runs ok stock keeps up with my 10 yr old sons crapsman 36cc mm


----------



## jteam

I muffler modded my 45 but nothing else. It runs "ok", At some point I may give the ports a massage and eliminate the base gasket. After locking up my 38, I switched to the 45 and noticed it bogging in the cut so I richened it up a bit while cutting and made it much better. It still bogs some if pushed hard but it's better. I paid nearly double for a big box store homelite more than 10 years ago than I did for 2quakes shipped and I'd rather use the quakes, the 38 in particular. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streblerm

An update on the fuel grommet. As others suggested it did swell back up and seal once I left some gas in it for a while.


----------



## Chris-PA

Streblerm said:


> An update on the fuel grommet. As others suggested it did swell back up and seal once I left some gas in it for a while.


Well heck, after all you don't need a grommet seal if there's no fuel.


----------



## Kegerator5

Just to further revive this wonderful thread.

2 points...

Well, first is a question... I know popular thought is 38cc is preferred over 45ccmmm for size, weight, g3800 copy, etc. But, what about 38cc to 41cc? Anybody have both and prefer one over over other? Both seem to be exact designs. Both seen to be identical without stickers... Is it possible, only real difference is bar/chain size???

Point 2... These are back on eBay... Not dirt cheap, but surely not full price again. Just search "earthquake chainsaw"... 38cc is $74.99 and $75... 41cc is $75 and $85..

Seller is: moreoutdoor4usales


----------



## Big_Wood

this thread again  my opinion is the earthquakes are only worth a dollar a cc.


----------



## Chris-PA

Kegerator5 said:


> Just to further revive this wonderful thread.
> 
> 2 points...
> 
> Well, first is a question... I know popular thought is 38cc is preferred over 45ccmmm for size, weight, g3800 copy, etc. But, what about 38cc to 41cc? Anybody have both and prefer one over over other? Both seem to be exact designs. Both seen to be identical without stickers... Is it possible, only real difference is bar/chain size???
> 
> Point 2... These are back on eBay... Not dirt cheap, but surely not full price again. Just search "earthquake chainsaw"... 38cc is $74.99 and $75... 41cc is $75 and $85..
> 
> Seller is: moreoutdoor4usales


I'd rather have the 41cc as it's otherwise the same design as the 38, but they were more expensive. If you are considering an eBay Earthquake look at the Ryobi RY3716 too.


----------



## Kegerator5

westcoaster90 said:


> this thread again  my opinion is the earthquakes are only worth a dollar a cc.



What about the bar and chain worth? We might have good value here...


----------



## Big_Wood

it's hard to pay anything more then $1 a cc after the first round of earthquake deals. i think i paid $40 exactly for my 3816 shipped lol


----------



## Kegerator5

I missed out on those deals though westcoaster90.
Smh. Day late, dollar short...

Chris, you've ran both I'm sure. Which do you prefer? Ryobi 3716 or earthquake 38/41?

My summers are loaded, but I have an ry3714 (same as 3716 I believe, just smaller bar). But this winter I plan to really dig into it. But I was debating buying one of those 41cc earthquakes too. We'll see.


----------



## B440

Kegerator5 said:


> What about the bar and chain worth? We might have good value here...



I don't know about the bar since I haven't put enough hours on it, but the chain is junk.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

My 3814 Quake is still going. It's still in the grass rig. Gets used regularly for cutting up downed branches etc. it's never been an exciting performer, but it does pull a chain, sling oil and runs smoother than a wild thing. Replacing the factory chain and opening the muffler a bit was the only thing it needed for several years of light/medium duty. 

If mine died today $75 would seem fine for a replacement.


----------



## Chris-PA

Kegerator5 said:


> I missed out on those deals though westcoaster90.
> Smh. Day late, dollar short...
> 
> Chris, you've ran both I'm sure. Which do you prefer? Ryobi 3716 or earthquake 38/41?
> 
> My summers are loaded, but I have an ry3714 (same as 3716 I believe, just smaller bar). But this winter I plan to really dig into it. But I was debating buying one of those 41cc earthquakes too. We'll see.


Oh, I haven't run an RY37xx - I did see some pictures of one someone had taken apart, and it's clearly the old RY10532/GZ400 chassis with a non-strato engine & cat, plus a spacer intake block to eliminate the air valve. Given that I have the Earthquake CS3816, a Ryobi RY10532, a Craftsman yellow GZ4000 and a ported Jenn Feng GZ4000 clone, I figured I just didn't need another in that class. 

I'm hoping someday someone will post pictures of the RY37xx cylinder, as I'd like to see if the porting & casting are the same as the Earthquake.

I really like my Earthquake - it's dead solid reliable, light and fast, but then it's gone through 4 rounds of porting and is one of my most modified saws. I use it regularly. Still, realistically the 40cc RY10432 is basically the same chassis but is faster, and that has only a muffler mod and a base gasket removal. If you look at the cylinder and the porting on the strato GZ400/4000 engine you'll see what advantages it has over the older G3800 design.


----------



## nenicu

Here[Europe] we have 2 models: the 38 cc has a strato cylinder[39,5 mm diameter] and a classic 2 rings piston[longer than normal pistons. The 40 cc cylinder and piston are clones of the Ryobi strato. Both models are built with spring AV system,the cylinder cap one piece and small air filter like Zenoah 3000[3200?].Both have blanked strato intakes.


----------



## nenicu

The 41 cc clones are built on a G 3800 chassis with a 40,5 mm 2 ring piston and clasic cylinder,normal intake/carb/air filter. And off course the 37 cc clones built exactly like the Eartkuaqes: modified transfers and cat muflers. Piston 39mm,1 ring. And the ocasional mutt: a 39 mm 2 rings piston,normal cylinder on a strange chassis[ easy start recoil copied after the Redmax one and the top plastics shaped to accept the strato intake of a GZ 400].


----------



## Kegerator5

Ok ok ok... Who bought all the $75 earthquake 41cc saws before Friday/payday?! Lol jk...


----------



## B440

Yup.....






It's quieter than the modified OEM muffler


----------



## Kegerator5

At first, I was like, but why.... Then I kept looking at it... And within about 5 seconds, it turned to questioning myself.. But why the hell not?! Lol. Badass. Vids of it running? Lol.


----------



## B440

Because you asked.


----------



## B440

One more. I tuned for more fuel. It didn't pull noodles like this when it was stock.


----------



## nenicu

Cmi bks45 :45 cc on modified GZ 400[4000?] case. Left 37 cc clone case and right 45 cc case. Left 40 cc clone crank and right 45cc crank.


----------



## nenicu

More pics. The piston has from the factory a strange shape on the intake side. 42,5 mm diameter versus 41,5 GZ 4500.


----------



## nenicu

More


----------



## nenicu

This mutt is sold as CMI bks 45 by OBI . Is 45cc on a little bigger case than GZ 400. Front to back the bolts spacing is 4-5 mm bigger. Side to side the same as GZ 400. Impulse port on the case. The crank is diferent than that on the 37cc clones. Bigger counter weights and diferent rod . No thrust whashers on the rod. The case has diferent shape on the transfer port entry. The cylinder has a rubber intake bolted to it. First picture is a Ryobi oil pump and a chinese worm gear. The pump is non adjustable, the chinese pumps are all adjustable.


----------



## nenicu

Clone


----------



## Chris-PA

nenicu said:


> Clone


Interesting - I can see how the rear cylinder bolts are moved back. Is the crank centerline moved rearward too? 

Did the GZ4500 use this sane approach? I didn't think so but I never had one.


----------



## nenicu

GZ 4500 has the same bolt spacing like G3800 and clones, GZ 400 and clones. Just the hole for the cylinder is a little bigger.


----------



## Chris-PA

nenicu said:


> GZ 4500 has the same bolt spacing like G3800 and clones, GZ 400 and clones. Just the hole for the cylinder is a little bigger.


It's a strange mashup. I wonder if the cylinder was from something else? Still, it's not that different from the kinds of adaptations the Chinese have done on other Zenoah designs.


----------



## nenicu

I'v seen on Ebay some time ago a Tanaka cylinder. On the outside close to this one, inside closed transfers. 45 cc Tanaka.


----------



## psjwi

So, I've got two of the 45 cc saws and though they seem to be a bit lacking in power, (even with the muffler mods) they are super easy to start and they both run great. I've also got two of the 41 cc saws and they are great performers (again with the muff mods). However, they both have the same problem... They start very easily and run great until you shut them off... then if you wait more than maybe a minute, they will not start until you let them cool completely - like say 1/2 hour.

It's a fuel delivery problem - even if you choke them and pull till your arm falls off - the plug is dry. I replaced the fuel lines and it made no difference at all. The carbs are tight to the cylinders so no air leak there.

Since there are so many of these in use among the members I thought sure this would be something that has been addressed but I'm not finding anything (unless I just missed it). This couldn't have something to do with those check valves could it?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Chris-PA

psjwi said:


> So, I've got two of the 45 cc saws and though they seem to be a bit lacking in power, (even with the muffler mods) they are super easy to start and they both run great. I've also got two of the 41 cc saws and they are great performers (again with the muff mods). However, they both have the same problem... They start very easily and run great until you shut them off... then if you wait more than maybe a minute, they will not start until you let them cool completely - like say 1/2 hour.
> 
> It's a fuel delivery problem - even if you choke them and pull till your arm falls off - the plug is dry. I replaced the fuel lines and it made no difference at all. The carbs are tight to the cylinders so no air leak there.
> 
> Since there are so many of these in use among the members I thought sure this would be something that has been addressed but I'm not finding anything (unless I just missed it). This couldn't have something to do with those check valves could it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Sounds like the typical vapor lock issue I deal with all the time on various saws. I use E10 which makes it worse. I doubt there is anything wrong with the lines or carb, it's just the fuel boiling during heat soak. If you still have a cat muffler that might contribute a lot to the heat.


----------



## psjwi

Hi Chris,

No, the cat elements were removed along with muff mods. No ethanol and full synthetic Amsoil 40:1.

Those 41 cc saws are real screamers but it's pretty hard to deal with this issue... I've pretty much stopped using them. Bought a little Echo 352 to use for the times I was using the 41 EQ. That's a real sweet saw for only 34cc and it does start - any time you want! lol


----------



## leecopland

psjwi said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> No, the cat elements were removed along with muff mods. No ethanol and full synthetic Amsoil 40:1.
> 
> Those 41 cc saws are real screamers but it's pretty hard to deal with this issue... I've pretty much stopped using them. Bought a little Echo 352 to use for the times I was using the 41 EQ. That's a real sweet saw for only 34cc and it does start - any time you want! lol


I have to agree that the little Echos are fine saws. The larger ones are pretty good too. I use a 520 on a regular basis and it's strong even without a muff mod.


----------



## Chris-PA

psjwi said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> No, the cat elements were removed along with muff mods. No ethanol and full synthetic Amsoil 40:1.
> 
> Those 41 cc saws are real screamers but it's pretty hard to deal with this issue... I've pretty much stopped using them. Bought a little Echo 352 to use for the times I was using the 41 EQ. That's a real sweet saw for only 34cc and it does start - any time you want! lol


My 38cc Earthquake is basically the same saw as the 41cc. It has vapor locked a few times on hot days, but no worse than other saws I have. I think it is a combination of how much heat energy is built up in the cylinder and case while running and how the fuel system is packaged/located - how easily that heat can get into the carb and lines. In my experience plastic-cased clamshells are less prone to vapor lock. 

Note that if yours are doing this at this time of year it might be something other than vapor lock. I have this issue only on hot days.


----------



## psjwi

Chris-PA said:


> My 38cc Earthquake is basically the same saw as the 41cc. It has vapor locked a few times on hot days, but no worse than other saws I have. I think it is a combination of how much heat energy is built up in the cylinder and case while running and how the fuel system is packaged/located - how easily that heat can get into the carb and lines. In my experience plastic-cased clamshells are less prone to vapor lock.
> 
> Note that if yours are doing this at this time of year it might be something other than vapor lock. I have this issue only on hot days.



It doesn't matter if it's a hot day or 30° same thing... It just seems odd that I have two of these with the same problem and yet nobody else seems to be mentioning it.


----------



## Chris-PA

psjwi said:


> It doesn't matter if it's a hot day or 30° same thing... It just seems odd that I have two of these with the same problem and yet nobody else seems to be mentioning it.


Ok, then I withdraw the vapor lock theory, as I don't experience that at low temps. My 38cc is easy to start and dead solid reliable otherwise, even with all the mods. Squish reduction, porting, muffler mod, timing increase. Stock carb though.

EDIT: The muffler on mine is not the original with the cat, it's an opened up non-cat muffler from a different saw.


----------



## Chris-PA

psjwi said:


> It doesn't matter if it's a hot day or 30° same thing... It just seems odd that I have two of these with the same problem and yet nobody else seems to be mentioning it.


I remembered that I did replace the check valve in the original carb - but that effected starting at all times.


----------



## psjwi

Chris-PA said:


> I remembered that I did replace the check valve in the original carb - but that effected starting at all times.



Yes, I saw that. I've been coming back to this thread every so often thinking that eventually someone would have run into this. I guess I'll pull the carb off one of them and maybe try replacing all the tubing again and make sure everything is tight.


----------



## nenicu

For enyone interested: i got my hands on a carburator of a 62 cc Zenoah clone built on the G 5000 case. They come as 58 cc and 62 cc with 34 stroke x 45 bore and 34 stroke x 48 bore. The carb on these has hy idle on the choke lever ,the 45 cc and 52 cc on the handle. The 62 cc clone carb has 15 mm venturi vs 12,5 on the 45cc and 52 cc.So for enyone who still plays with these a bigger carb is available. The 45cc is 32x43bore, the 52 cc is 32x 45 bore.


----------



## Chris-PA

nenicu said:


> For enyone interested: i got my hands on a carburator of a 62 cc Zenoah clone built on the G 5000 case. They come as 58 cc and 62 cc with 34 stroke x 45 bore and 34 stroke x 48 bore. The carb on these has hy idle on the choke lever ,the 45 cc and 52 cc on the handle. The 62 cc clone carb has 15 mm venturi vs 12,5 on the 45cc and 52 cc.So for enyone who still plays with these a bigger carb is available. The 45cc is 32x43bore, the 52 cc is 32x 45 bore.


That would be a big help - carb size is one reason I've stayed away from the 58 and 62cc versions of this saw. 

Do you think the larger carb is still based on the WT type carb, or did they fit on something based on the HDA series?

I'm looking but have not found any loose carbs like this on eBay yet.


----------



## nenicu

The carb has the same exterior dimensions like on the 45 cc clones. Just has hi idle on the choke like that in your Earthquake. The 45 cc clone carb has just choke. Is a WT clone with bigger venturi.


----------



## nenicu

Look Ebay item nummer 130925391837. Is a Baumr Ag 62 cc clone. The item has a foto of the carb i was writing about. The saw handle lacks accel lock, and the filter holder is diferent from the one on the 45cc clones.


----------



## Chris-PA

nenicu said:


> Look Ebay item nummer 130925391837. Is a Baumr Ag 62 cc clone. The item has a foto of the carb i was writing about. The saw handle lacks accel lock, and the filter holder is diferent from the one on the 45cc clones.


Thanks! That looks like a nice saw, too bad they are not available here. 

It looks like they are beginning to deviate further from the original Zenoah designs.


----------



## tilenick

Hi psjwi, I gave a 45cc earthquake to my bil. It was new looking when I got it and like it had never been in wood. About a year after I gave it to him 8t started giving him troubles running and then even starting and I took the fuel lines off it and one looked like it had turned to jelly. I replaced all of the lines and it runs like new now


----------



## linksys

Chris-PA said:


> Thanks! That looks like a nice saw, too bad they are not available here.
> 
> It looks like they are beginning to deviate further from the original Zenoah designs.


i found this jug as repair kit for clones 37.2 cc


----------



## psjwi

tilenick said:


> Hi psjwi, I gave a 45cc earthquake to my bil. It was new looking when I got it and like it had never been in wood. About a year after I gave it to him 8t started giving him troubles running and then even starting and I took the fuel lines off it and one looked like it had turned to jelly. I replaced all of the lines and it runs like new now



Hi Nick,

Yes, I just replaced all the fuel lines/purge bulb as well as the oil lines from the tank to the oil pump on one of smaller 41cc models. That took care of hot start issues I was having as well as the extreme oil leaks. 
The oil lines from the Ryobi RY10532 fit just fine (thanks Chris-PA) and totally stopped the leaks. 
The oil cap still leaked a bit and was caused by mold flashing on the sealing area of the cap not allowing the o-ring to seat properly. I cleaned up the flashing and replaced the o-ring (20mm ID x 3mm). I also smeared a bit of Ultra Black on the flashing areas before seating the o-ring to the cap. That took care of it.

Paul


----------



## Chris-PA

linksys said:


> i found this jug as repair kit for clones 37.2 ccView attachment 548548


The transfer shapes seem like an improvement over the stock Earthquake 38cc:





But still quite different from this (which I think is pretty close to the Zenoah G3800 porting):


----------



## TBS

Why so many of these clones exist may be because of techtronic industries.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...A7M5qF0ar8Jl13UkQ&sig2=MjFD-5BxptKYbZYj_FhrTg


----------



## Chris-PA

Nathan lassley said:


> Why so many of these clones exist may be because of techtronic industries.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...A7M5qF0ar8Jl13UkQ&sig2=MjFD-5BxptKYbZYj_FhrTg


That makes perfect sense - TTI owns the Ryobi and Homelite brands, and it's been clear to me for some time that Zenoah had an agreement of some kind. This report was from 2003, and then we had the Ryobi RY10532 which was a GZ400 in different colors. Now they have the Ryobi RY3716, which appears to be a 10532 with a non-strato cylinder and no air valve.

After Husqvarna bought Zenoah in 2007 that might have restricted the use of strato? Zenoah was clearly licensing the use of the GZ4000 design to Jenn Feng in Taiwan, but they seemed to stop using strato about the same time.


----------



## leecopland

So are saying that Ryobis are the same as Earthquakes or just some of them? Some Ryobis have been crap!


----------



## Chris-PA

leecopland said:


> So are saying that Ryobis are the same as Earthquakes or just some of them? Some Ryobis have been crap!


Only the RY10532 and now the RY3716 and 3714 are based on Zenoah designs, the rest are Homelites, and I'm not sure who designed those. The Earthquakes are also based on Zenoah designs, and _probably_ made at the same actual factories, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## nenicu

Fresh from the junk pile


----------



## nenicu

Today i saw for the first time a 58 cc chinese [Redmax copy] cylinder. Is 45,2 mm and bigger transfer ports compared to the 52 cc cylinder[45 mm]. I got this from the junk yard.I think this is a improvment from the original Zenoah Komatsu g450 design. These 58 cc chaisaws are 45,2 bore x 34 stroke.


----------



## Chris-PA

nenicu said:


> Today i saw for the first time a 58 cc chinese [Redmax copy] cylinder. Is 45,2 mm and bigger transfer ports compared to the 52 cc cylinder[45 mm]. I got this from the junk yard.I think this is a improvment from the original Zenoah Komatsu g450 design. These 58 cc chaisaws are 45,2 bore x 34 stroke.


I've been wanting to see one of those cylinders. I agree it is an improvement - I believe the G5000 at least was closed dual transfers, and this is quad open transfers. I think from what I've seen on ebay that some of the Chinese 52cc cylinders are open dual designs.


----------



## nenicu

The G5000[5200?] has 4 closed transfers. The 52 cc chinese cylinders are just G450 cylinders with bigger bore. 43 mm for 52cc and 45mm for 52cc. The cylinder i posted today is made [ ?] just by 1 outfit named Hairun[m?]. Looking on Aliexpress i found just 1 store[ Shelly's online store] selling this 4 transfer cylinder in 45 mm and 45,2 mm. All others are with 2 transfers. Hairun cylinders have 3 ribs on top, others don't. In few weeks i should have in my hands a Tanaka 5601[Redmax G5000] and i will post some pictures of the cylinder.


----------



## nenicu

In the fourth picture you can see the logo Hairun uses. Also on Aliexpress i saw a 37cc cylinder[G3800 copy] with transfer ports true to the original. Maybe Hairun allso? Yes on the same store you can find that cylinder.


----------



## Chris-PA

nenicu said:


> The G5000[5200?] has 4 closed transfers.


Oh, I'm wrong then. I'll have to see if I can find some pictures. 

I had found the web site link of the company that made many of these cylinders, but I cannot locate it now. They had normal and "emissions" versions, and while they did not show the insides of the cylinders I suspect those had quad transfers.


----------



## Chris-PA

I found it, Zhaohua Engine, although it may be a different outfit: http://www.lyzhaohua.com/eproduct/31_1.html It's hard to tell the difference between manufacturers and distributors.


----------



## nenicu

If you look on Aliexpress the shop i wrote has these types of cylinders :37 cc true to the original and 52 cc+58 cc 4 transfers. Look for the ribs on top of the jug. Also if you Google search '' Hairun cylinders'' you will find on Alibaba these cylinders. On my search i'v found only Hairun to be 4 port cylinder.


----------



## nenicu

Hayrun. Looking at a 48mm jug from a 62 cc clone[Fuxtec 62cc] and this jug the Hairun looks more like the closed port jug[Redmax G5000] .The shape of the fins is similar and they are double thick.


----------



## nenicu

Comparison


----------



## Chris-PA

nenicu said:


> Comparison


Is this the G450 cylinder?


----------



## nenicu

No. The 4 port is 45,2 mm [58 cc chainsaw with 34 mm stroke] and the other is 48 mm [ Fuxtec 62 cc 48x34]. I was comparing the shape of the fins and the transfer ports. The 48mm jug has little transfers and the exterior is smaller than the other.


----------



## nenicu

New McCulloch chainsaw on Ebay.de: strato chainsaw based on Zenoah GZ 4000. On Ebay.de the listing nr 262830957623, McCulloch kettensage CS 35 S. Maybe 35 cc.


----------



## nenicu

Hello Nathan Lassley. Can you post some pictures of the Ryobi 3716 ? Just curios to see iside the carb compartment. Thanks.


----------



## TBS




----------



## nenicu

Thanks. The cylinder is the low emission type. For 16-17 bucks you can get a low emission 40 cc jug or a 37 cc with transfers like the original[Redmax g3800] on Aliexpress.


----------



## nenicu

You got the cat out of the bag?


----------



## TBS

The cat has disappeared, I've got a 40cc jug from the earthquake.

Here's the cylinder from my surpass tool 56cc.


----------



## nenicu

The bore should be 45 mm for 56cc. The 58 cc are 45,2. For better transfer flow you can get a Redmax g5000 piston with open sides, if you got full skirt piston.


----------



## nenicu

This came with a cat?


----------



## TBS

It has a cat muffler.


----------



## TBS

Techtronic is even tied in with husqvarna and echo. 
http://closedsearch.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/closedsearch/ESK/0/


----------



## Chris-PA

Nathan lassley said:


> Techtronic is even tied in with husqvarna and echo.
> http://closedsearch.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/closedsearch/ESK/0/


Yup, this is a Ryobi branded Husqvarna:


----------



## TBS

Ryobi branded echo.


----------



## Chris-PA

Nathan lassley said:


> Ryobi branded echo.


There's really only on chainsaw company and everyone else just rebrands their stuff!


----------



## TBS

Chris what type of carburator is on your 621 clone?


----------



## Chris-PA

Nathan lassley said:


> Chris what type of carburator is on your 621 clone?


It's a genuine "Huayi" carb! It's an HDA copy.


----------



## TBS

Thank you chris. I'm trying to get some ideas on for future projects when I get the tanaka done.


----------



## Conquistador3

Interesting.
This is the new Ryobi we get here:






It's marketed as a 51cc with something called "Full Crank PoWR XT" which is... I have no idea. The Ryobi website doesn't help me and as the saw is so new I haven't seen any yet, let alone dissected one. 
Anyone knows what is it could be based upon? I am leaning towards one of the latest Zenoah-based Chinese saws but I honestly have no clue.


----------



## leecopland

At the Home Depot Canada we have the ryobi ry3714 this year 37cc as well as the older 46cc unit. Echos of course too.


----------



## Chris-PA

Conquistador3 said:


> Interesting.
> This is the new Ryobi we get here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's marketed as a 51cc with something called "Full Crank PoWR XT" which is... I have no idea. The Ryobi website doesn't help me and as the saw is so new I haven't seen any yet, let alone dissected one.
> Anyone knows what is it could be based upon? I am leaning towards one of the latest Zenoah-based Chinese saws but I honestly have no clue.


That looks just like the 46cc Homeli/Ryobi/Techtronic saws sold here, maybe just bored out a bit. They are not Zenoah. I've never had one, but I believe they are clamshells with cat mufflers, might have quad open transfers.


----------



## TBS

@nenicu do you come across any Zomax saws in your area? 

Zomax is making there own saws that are stratocharged and other designs.


----------



## Conquistador3

Chris-PA said:


> That looks just like the 46cc Homeli/Ryobi/Techtronic saws sold here, maybe just bored out a bit. They are not Zenoah. I've never had one, but I believe they are clamshells with cat mufflers, might have quad open transfers.



Thanks. So no rebranded Echo's for us.


----------



## nenicu

It's not strato, is krankcase intake with reed valve just like some small italian McCullochs[33 cc ?].


----------



## nenicu

The fuel /air mix enters in the crankcase when the piston is on the way up. On the way down the reed closes and the mix goes up the transfer tunnel. This set up is on some chinese mini bikes an two stroke atv.Same system on two stroke gennies.[ crankcase intake].


----------



## nenicu

Funny thing the crankcase seems like a modified Zenoah G 450.


----------



## TBS

Here's what the saw looks like. 





They have stratocharged saws to that got epa and carb approval they were also at a few u.s. equipment shows so they are testing the waters here.


----------



## nenicu

Zomax ZM 5600. Looks like a modified Zenoah. They have a Husqvarna 570 clone[strato].


----------



## nenicu

Look for McCulloch PM 374 euromac. Crankcase intake with reeds.


----------



## Conquistador3

The Zomax I've seen here in Europe were painted Husqvarna orange. Pretty expensive by all standards: the 5410 is well over €200 and the chain brake handle feels like will snap at first opportunity. 
Honestly I think they are no improvement over the usual Zenoah "derivatives".


----------



## Chris-PA

It does look like it's based on the Zenoah chassis. I've often wondered if a reed valve design would make more sense in regard to meeting emissions standards. The non-strato saws that meet emissions rules often have a very short exhaust duration and restrictive muffler, so they don't rev anyway. It seems like a reed valve design would have beeter intake control and more power at lower rpm. But no one is doing that.


----------



## Ozhoo

I noticed that they're back on eBay if anyone has a hankering to pay 250 quid for a 50 quid saw.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Earthquake-45cc-2-Cycle-18in-Gas-Chainsaw-Medium-duty-Firewood-Tree-Cutting-Trim-/262831357934


----------



## TBS

Was over on O…..P……E forum reading about the changes poulan is getting. Redmax is getting snuck into the mcculloch brand internationally with their cs35.

IPL, MCCULLOCH, CS35, 967624614, ...


----------



## Chris-PA

Nathan lassley said:


> Was over on O…..P……E forum reading about the changes poulan is getting. Redmax is getting snuck into the mcculloch brand internationally with their cs35.
> 
> IPL, MCCULLOCH, CS35, 967624614, ...


It's Zenoah in a round about way - that's the Jenn Feng McCulloch XM40 design, with a GZ4000 type cylinder stuck on a G3200-based chassis, but with the strato ports blocked off. Those have been sold as McCulloch for some time really.

Still, I guess now that Husqvarna owns both Jenn Feng and Zenoah it's distinction without much difference.


----------



## linksys

after few *problem* *with* a *crank* playing left to right i *decided* to porting cylinder
stok 
1.5 mm *Squish*
i 73
e 107
t 132

no base gasket 
*Squish 1mm*
*i 79*
*e 106*
*t 125*
*runs little better than partner 371*


----------



## nenicu

My Earthquake chainsaw


----------



## nenicu

The crankshaft looks like crap. Even one Taiwan made for the strato clones[ Jenn Feng] put next to it looks first class. The flywheel side is 12 mm and clutch side 15 mm. Looks made from left Redmax g3800 part and right Redmax g5000 part. Weird combo. The bearings also left g3800 and right g5000.


----------



## TBS

543xp crank?


----------



## nenicu

Yes. The counter weights are crap from casting[ forging].


----------



## 7sleeper

Who cares about looks if mechanical sound?


----------



## nenicu

The shape and weight of the crank counterweigths are critical in the balancing of the assembly. The big end bearing is squished between the crank halves from the start.


----------



## nenicu

The missing chunk of the lobes may affect case compression?


----------



## Chris-PA

nenicu said:


> The missing chunk of the lobes may affect case compression?


I'm not sure of the purpose, but I believe the shape is intentional. Perhaps it has something to do with the offset crank journal?


----------



## nenicu

I'v got my eyes on a few Zenoah cranks. G621 and G5000 are built the same way - 2 part crank but the counterweights are the same shape. GZ 400{ Ryobi} are 3 part cranks with identical counterweights. I'v got other H543 to dissect and will see that crank. I think this one was just deffective from factory. Edit a Shindaiwa 490[488] crank is built like that{2 part} with even counterweights and 12mm stubs.


----------



## TBS

Well I picked up a new craftsman 42cc(not the poulan 42cc) and took a peek inside. Its cylinder is different than the usual g4500 and 5200 clone, the intake is oval instead of the heart shape. The exhaust port has a large taper going from round at the cylinder wall to square at the exit. It has a huge catalytic converter. Its heavy for a 42cc especially compared to my ryobis. These are made for mtd.


----------



## nenicu

I think these are made on the G450 case. I saw one of the 42cc versions sold as Cobra chainsaw on Ebay.uk. My other H 543 has the same crank with the weird looking lobes. The saw looks like some hack changed the crank and left the same bearings, The clutch seal on both saws was messed up.


----------



## TBS

You're right g450 clone.


----------



## psjwi

Does anybody know what carb comes on the 41cc version? I'm trying to get either a repair kit or replacement carb. I searched the thread and elsewhere but so far have not found it. 
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## TBS

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/pa...=Chainsaw, Gas&brandName=EARTHQUAKE (ARDISAM)


----------



## psjwi

Thanks Nathan! I also sent an email to Moreoutdoors4u to see if they can provide any info on a rebuild kit. I'll post whatever I find out.
Paul


----------



## linksys

Nathan lassley said:


> Well I picked up a new craftsman 42cc(not the poulan 42cc) and took a peek inside. Its cylinder is different than the usual g4500 and 5200 clone, the intake is oval instead of the heart shape. The exhaust port has a large taper going from round at the cylinder wall to square at the exit. It has a huge catalytic converter. Its heavy for a 42cc especially compared to my ryobis. These are made for mtd.
> View attachment 589877
> View attachment 589878
> View attachment 589879
> View attachment 589880



made for older mtd

46cc

last 38cc 40mm monster


----------



## linksys

linksys said:


> made for older mtd
> 
> 46cc
> 
> last 38cc 40mm monster



new 38cc


----------



## nenicu

Hello. after a long time i got the inspiration to assemble my H 543. The crank, cylinder and piston were toast. So here is my version of the junk pile saw: chinese crank, cylinder and piston from a strato clone. The strato engines have a intake block with blank strato ports. Normal carb and cat mufler.


----------



## TBS

Im going to do an autotune conversion on one of my chinese saws since i have all of the parts now.


----------



## nenicu

I have to make a steel sleeve on the right side of the crank to replicate the dimensions of the original. .H 543 crank has 12mm left side and 15 mm on the right side. The oil pump is like the one in the Redmax G5000 and clones. The worm gear is made from 2 pieces : G5000 exterior and G3800 interior part. The clutch bell is a chinese piece made for Redmax G3800 and clones like the Earthquake 37 cc. Is a rim drive unit. You can find it on Ebay uk.


----------



## nenicu

You have to know that this H543 is a Zenoah saw. So the cylinder is allmost a direct fit. Allmost. The bolt spacing on the intake is bigger on the Husqvarna. So i have to use the original intake block with a twist: two litlle holes from the strato ports to intake.


----------



## nenicu

It starts and revs. Seems like the ignition is limited. After a tachometer check i will adjust the carb.Wonder what rpms will turn. The mufller mod seems a little to much.


----------



## nenicu

The weird looking crank is the original. The nicer one is chinese. The chinese crank was in a strato clone. Allso the cylinder and piston are from the same engine. 40cc . This is a experiment to see if will work. The flywheel is also chinese . The taper of the crank is diferent so i had to use the chinese one . The saw starts very easy.


----------



## nenicu

I got the saw for 80$. Piston problem my foot. The parts to make it go to expensive , so this is the only way to revive the litlle beast. It souns angry with the muffler mod i made.The limited ignition make it more .


----------



## TBS

Was there any issue with the muffler because the original 543 cylinder had the offset exhaust port?


----------



## nenicu

Allmos perfect fit. The muffler is a little closer to the left side of the saw. Maybe the cylinder is rotated to the left? Offcourse the exhaust port is ported . From oval to square. I modified the mufller to fit.


----------



## Leafy

The displacement on the bigger saws is a lie. The 52cc is close but the 58cc is only 55cc by advertised bore and stroke but all the replacement cranks list that they fit 45, 52, and 58cc, and there's no specific 58cc crank that I can find, so really the 58cc saw is just a 52cc saw with quad transfers. I only started investigating this because I bought a 62cc saw that came with an external clutch and then I measured the bore and stroke and it seems I was just sold a 52cc saw with a 62cc recoil assembly.


----------



## TBS

I'll have to measure the bores on some of mine. I have more than a few to compare plus a 52cc cylinder. The the craftsman 42cc clone definitely has a smaller bore and a very thick cylinder wall.


----------



## Leafy

I think the stroke is the real sneaky thing. Theres supposedly 3 bores, 42mm, 45mm, and 45.2mm. The 42 and 45 have dual open transfers and the 45.2 has quad open. And supposedly there are two strokes, 32mm and 34mm. I cant find anyone actually selling the 34mm stroke crank, and the 32mm cranks are listed as fitting the 3 sizes of saws. I dont think the 34mm stroke crank exists. My saw is a 45mm bore dual open transfers, 32mm stroke.


----------



## TBS

Well I finally got out the caliper and checked the bore sizes and stroke.

45.93mm bore 1.34 inch stroke(56cc saw).

44.91(52cc spare cylinder)

44.94mm bore 1.31 inch stroke(52cc saw).

Can't get my photos to load.


----------



## TBS

Finally i can post photos.


----------



## leecopland

I have a 38cc unit and it seems to run fine. Got it from my bil after he passed. However when I turn it on its side to add fuel, fuel runs out somewhere near the carb while I'm filling. I'm wondering if the tank breather is missing. Any ipls around?


----------



## TBS

Can you post a picture of the saw?

From the knowledge of the ones I have it's time to replace the fuel lines since they go through two holes in the top of the tank and will eventually shrink causing a leak.


----------



## leecopland

I think I found the breather, it appears to be a piece of black tubing with a screw inserted in the end. On the clutch side of the saw below the carb/air filter area. I might try an Echo breather instead of a screw


----------



## TBS

That is the oil tank breather, the fuel tank breather is on top of the tank under the carburetor. You have to take the handle and tank assembly off to replace it.


----------



## dff110

I agree with BrushSlayer, it's probably the fuel lines. Had the same thing happen to both of mine and my dad's. Fuel lines aren't fun to get to but easier than that tank vent


----------



## TBS

Here is an actual zenoah g5000 cylinder from my Tanaka 5601.


----------



## TBS

I found this closed transfer cylinder kit on AliExpress. I bought two, I believe a 365 or 372 intake boot will fit so you can run the bigger 365/372 carburetor. I'll have to try the one on my 365 copy on my g5000.

US $36.89 10%OFF | Free shipping of 1 set of G5800 cylinder assembly for ZENOAH G5800 chainsaw aftermarket repair&replacement high cost effect https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KJcsvP6C


----------



## Leafy

TheBrushSlasher said:


> I found this closed transfer cylinder kit on AliExpress. I bought two, I believe a 365 or 372 intake boot will fit so you can run the bigger 365/372 carburetor. I'll have to try the one on my 365 copy on my g5000.
> 
> US $36.89 10%OFF | Free shipping of 1 set of G5800 cylinder assembly for ZENOAH G5800 chainsaw aftermarket repair&replacement high cost effect https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KJcsvP6C



That link doesnt work, but when you copy the url from the link its just to a normal open quad port 58cc jug. You need a 58cc crank or else it'll have a bunch of squish clearance. It'll still run better than a 52cc dual port on a 52cc bottom end though because the quad ports are that much better.


----------



## TBS

They added another photo that shows that shows a quad transfer cylinder and still two pictures of the closed transfer one so I cancelled that order.


----------



## henry r

Well that took 3 days to read.

I'm glad we don't have them here and now or i would have to buy one (or several). They sound like fun.

Are there any/many of these still out there cutting wood?


----------



## Leafy

henry r said:


> Well that took 3 days to read.
> 
> I'm glad we don't have them here and now or i would have to buy one (or several). They sound like fun.



Where's here? Any saw that's not stihl, husqvarna, echo, or makita is probably one of these. Like timberpro, x-bull, baumer, Honda, hodna, etc.


----------



## Chris-PA

henry r said:


> Well that took 3 days to read.
> 
> I'm glad we don't have them here and now or i would have to buy one (or several). They sound like fun.
> 
> Are there any/many of these still out there cutting wood?


Mine's still cutting wood, runs great and I use it regularly.


----------



## TBS

A trip to Lowe's and now I have this thing



It's a g3800 style saw, not strato charged but the cylinder is a quad closed transfer with removable covers like on the 543xp, gz4500, and 4000 but the intake is just a single port with an impulse hole.


----------



## Chris-PA

TheBrushSlasher said:


> A trip to Lowe's and now I have this thing
> View attachment 826547
> 
> 
> It's a g3800 style saw, not strato charged but the cylinder is a quad closed transfer with removable covers like on the 543xp, gz4500, and 4000 but the intake is just a single port with an impulse hole.
> 
> View attachment 826548
> View attachment 826549
> View attachment 826550


I had no idea they were selling those! It's basically an Earthquake/G3800 clone, but with that transfer design it's far better. Do you know what the displacement actually is? I assume it's a cat muffler?

That can be a fast little saw. Should be easy to port with those removable covers giving access to the transfers - put some card stock in the cylinder to prevent damage on the far side cylinder wall and use a small flat file.

Pretty amazing: this is now the best 40cc saw on the market, and for $150!


----------



## TBS

I think it's actually 40cc, this one is made by a company called painier. At less than a 130 dollars it's a great deal.


----------



## Leafy

The 46cc craftsman unfortunately looks just like a normal china 5200 on the parts diagram, no transfer covers.


----------



## TBS

It is definitely is.


----------



## jellyroll

Chris-PA said:


> I had no idea they were selling those! It's basically an Earthquake/G3800 clone, but with that transfer design it's far better. Do you know what the displacement actually is? I assume it's a cat muffler?
> 
> That can be a fast little saw. Should be easy to port with those removable covers giving access to the transfers - put some card stock in the cylinder to prevent damage on the far side cylinder wall and use a small flat file.
> 
> Pretty amazing: this is now the best 40cc saw on the market, and for $150!


How much area do you file off in the transfers?


----------



## Chris-PA

jellyroll said:


> How much area do you file off in the transfers?


I have no idea what the timing is on that one to start with - it's a similar design to the transfers on the strato GZ4000 so you can aces them the same way, but that may have diferent timing.


----------



## jellyroll

Chris-PA said:


> I had no idea they were selling those! It's basically an Earthquake/G3800 clone, but with that transfer design it's far better. Do you know what the displacement actually is? I assume it's a cat muffler?
> 
> That can be a fast little saw. Should be easy to port with those removable covers giving access to the transfers - put some card stock in the cylinder to prevent damage on the far side cylinder wall and use a small flat file.
> 
> Pretty amazing: this is now the best 40cc saw on the market, and for $150!


Thread bump! Got more than 20 tanks through my S145 and it is a strong runner compared to the earthquake. Enlarged the outlet on the muffler and drilled a bunch of holes in the baffle and one 3/4 inch hole in the cat.


----------

